# Steelseries Rival



## boogdud

"Compettive" price eh?









Looks interesting, would like to see the measurements though.


----------



## Axaion

Shape seems decent enough, too bad about the razer esque short cut with the rubber on the sides that feel like crap, id much rather just have a proper coating.


----------



## CtrlAltel1te

Its a competitor against the deathadder and ec2 just watch the video and stop @1:05

its a right handed ergonomic design....


----------



## Deadeye

Looks likes Zowie EC to me


----------



## Turbonerd

Was about to grab a sensei to replace my Deathadder which is 4 years old. Guess i will wait for this one, thank you for posting this!


----------



## CtrlAltel1te

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turbonerd*
> 
> Was about to grab a sensei to replace my Deathadder which is 4 years old. Guess i will wait for this one, thank you for posting this!


no problem, you just have to wait a bit longer till november.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CtrlAltel1te*
> 
> Its a competitor against the deathadder and ec2 just watch the video and stop @1:05
> 
> its a right handed ergonomic design....


Wish they put some numbers up there on dimensions.
Its hard to tell with those.. very well set up bad images that make sure you dont get the proper angles at the proper lighting, but the right side looks more -| than DA's annoying -\


----------



## zealord

So far hard to tell by the few pictures and videos we have seen since there is no clear image. But is it just me or does this not look like a Steelseries product, but rather a product from a company that usually don't build mice, but trying out to force themselves into the market?

Well lets wait for more information and reviews to judge this thing. So far I am quite happy with my Zowie, but you never know.


----------



## CtrlAltel1te

Here 2 screenshots I took from the video, you can see the sidegrip and slope beter to get a clue about the shape.


----------



## popups

Thanks for starting another (is this the 3rd or 4th?) thread of this mouse. We all know one isn't enough.


----------



## Skylit

Cant see Razer allowing the DPI bump, but their press release seems very confused about which number to use. I would lean toward 6400 ^^

Also, It seems as If I was wrong about the products general status, though inconsistent and made up marketing slides are apart of that.


----------



## Syncope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Thanks for starting another (is this the 3rd or 4th?) thread of this mouse. We all know one isn't enough.


There's some hype about that SteelSeries product, huh?


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> Cant see Razer allowing the DPI bump, but their press release seems very confused about which number to use. I would lean toward 6400 ^^
> 
> Also, It seems as If I was wrong about the products general status, though inconsistent and made up marketing slides are apart of that.


There are some typos and improper sentence structure in their slides. Wouldn't be surprised if the number is wrong as well.

General status? Meaning it's being released soon with the Kana v2, general specifications or that it is a "value" mouse?


----------



## Skylit

Meaning an actual product and not just made up as previous surveys showed. Older specifications outside of a close DPI number did not exist in any form.

Value mouse? It's actually rather impressive to pull off something like that given current market situation and SS status. I don't know what you're getting at as there are many worse examples in terms of hardware to MSRP ratio.

This mouse will sell very well if properly marketed and dispensed into the right channels/retail stores.


----------



## CtrlAltel1te

I am betting this product gets to be a best seller for this price point of view.
Especially something small like the customizable rubber on the back of the mouse will increase sales.

With there new ceo Bruce Hawver ex motorola they heading in a good direction.
Releasing this mouse with this competitive pricing.
Only the pricing is a bit weird seeing there older mice pricing at the moment.

http://steelseries.com/blog/press/steelseries-appoints-bruce-hawver-new-chief-executive-officer


----------



## trhead

60 euro is NOT "competitive pricing". You trolling or work for SS?

It'll cost 80-90AUD. That is not cheap lol


----------



## CtrlAltel1te

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trhead*
> 
> 60 euro is NOT "competitive pricing". You trolling or work for SS?
> 
> It'll cost 80-90AUD. That is not cheap lol


Well that would be nice working for SS







but no I aint working for them

here is a link btw to a dutch internet shop

http://maxict.nl/product/3888290/steelseries-steelseries-rival-optical-mouse?btwview=in&rs=hwinfo&utm_source=hardwareinfo&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=prijsvergelijker

it list the rival for arround 50 euro









And for what you get its really a competitive price.
Sorry to sound to much as salesman right know but its only good for the current mice market.

Curious how other companies like for example Razer will react.


----------



## trhead

I guess you're right. No more cheap gaming mice when even the G400s costs way more than G400.


----------



## woll3

More or less competitive, you can get a DA 2013 for 55€, what interests me more is how it influences their competitors in terms of a certain Softwarefeature.


----------



## discoprince

that mousepad looks pretty cool.


----------



## Luxer

These mice are always too big.


----------



## end0rphine

They really should release that driver now or at least to coincide with the release of windows 8.1. Current drivers don't work *at all* with the new windows update.


----------



## popups




----------



## Axaion

Yep, i noticed that aswell popups, i dont see how its a DA or EC1/2 Competitor, when it is very much more inspired by the IME 3.0 and comfort 6000, all that razer viral marketing must have made people think that the DA was the first mouse with a shape similar to that, lol.


----------



## Syncope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> Yep, i noticed that aswell popups, i dont see how its a DA or EC1/2 Competitor, when it is very much more inspired by the IME 3.0 and comfort 6000, all that razer viral marketing must have made people think that the DA was the first mouse with a shape similar to that, lol.


When it comes down to it, let them think what they want.

Hæh.


----------



## Tazzzz

When it comes to steelseries, they will always find a way to **** up with a potentially good mouse. I dont doubt that.


----------



## jayfkay

might give this mouse a try just to satisfy my curiosity and treasure hunting/ collecting drive








cuz if popups side to side comparisation is actually true to the real size I might like it


----------



## nlmiller0015

i miight try it out if it feel like deathadder


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tazzzz*
> 
> When it comes to steelseries, they will always find a way to **** up with a potentially good mouse. I dont doubt that.


If the mouse is 60 USD I would be dumbfounded. A mouse with that type of design is not worth (to me at least) 60 USD retail. I understand they have to recoup their investment, but I cannot ignore that mold design.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> might give this mouse a try just to satisfy my curiosity and treasure hunting/ collecting drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cuz if popups side to side comparisation is actually true to the real size I might like it


Those pictures are for shape comparison not size. However, from the video the mouse does look similar in size to the EC2 except wider. The EC2 is slightly shorter than the DeathAdder, but a lot slimmer.


----------



## Skylit

I don't see anything wrong with the design (albeit works for a particular user), nor price point. Actually fits in market quite well at 60 USD/EURO based on specs offered.

Much much different approach then previously seen with SS; more in line with alternative brands.


----------



## Axaion

Eh, the mold design is very similiar to the IME 3.0, which i would pay alot more for if they would release a new version, with updated materials, and better performing sensor (no, not higher dpi, i mean everything else, although its lift-off is perfect imo.)

One can always dream, but yea... its steelseries were talking about so they most likely ruined it with some massive defect that would make even zowie go "Why would they do that?!"


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> I don't see anything wrong with the design (albeit works for a particular user), nor price point. Actually fits in market quite well at 60 USD/EURO based on specs offered.
> 
> Much much different approach then previously seen with SS; more in line with alternative brands.


The side buttons seem cheap and not well designed. However, that isn't my main point of contention. The thing that bothers me is the top shell not having a "resting" area at the scroll wheel. The Intellimouse, EC, Sensei, etc, all use a different shell piece for a "resting" area. This mold design looks like a two piece (most likely is a three piece) shell where the PCB is mounted on the lower half (the piece that has the side buttons and rubber grips) and the other shell piece (for the main buttons) drops in from the top. Think Razer Taipan -- the cable (from what I can tell) even comes out from the bottom. The long split of the top piece makes me think even more so that this is the case. If you could make a two piece mold with a single PCB it would be great for the profit margin, you know? By the way this really looks like a Razer produced product.



Anyway, it may end up being a 12 piece design, with 4 PCBs and 8 LEDs. Either way, the shell, side buttons, stress relief, rubber grips and coating don't make me feel like it would be money well spent. If it has a small sensor PCB, that I could transplant to another mouse, then maybe I would buy it.

Are you going to buy one to tell us all about it?


----------



## CtrlAltel1te

Popups where did you get that inside photo from?
Can you read whats on the sensor?


----------



## Skar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CtrlAltel1te*
> 
> Popups where did you get that inside photo from?
> Can you read whats on the sensor?


S9818 - thats a picture from inside a razer product - taipan i believe.


----------



## CtrlAltel1te

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skar*
> 
> S9818 - thats a picture from inside a razer product - taipan i believe.


ah okay nvm then I am curious what the sensor is inside the Rival I have my ideas of what it could be.


----------



## jayfkay

if its gonna be more like ec2 size i wont bother ...


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CtrlAltel1te*
> 
> Popups where did you get that inside photo from?
> Can you read whats on the sensor?


That's a Razer Taipan. I posted the picture to help with my explanation about the shell design.


----------



## mousefan

That Thing looks pretty sexy. I guess this will be the next mouse I try. I rather prefer a quality piece like this for my weak right handed Side (where mainly the lefthanded keyboardcontrol is the problem to handle) instead a medium core Kana V2 for my strong left Hand and playing just for fun.
It's a Shame the strongest mice ever were mostly righthanded only, but it is like it is.


----------



## Snakesoul

From the pictures popups posted, i think this mouse is much narrower than intelli 3.0 on the front, so i don't think it would good for palm gripers.. (At least from the pics. and from my personal POV)
One of the things i don't like about SS mices, is scrollwheel.. I can't explain exactly my POV, but if feels too "square" and non tactile to the finger.. (i had a ikari optical and xai)
Maybe it's the photo, but it looks scrollwheel is "too far" from the front of the mouse.


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> The side buttons seem cheap and not well designed. However, that isn't my main point of contention. The thing that bothers me is the top shell not having a "resting" area at the scroll wheel. The Intellimouse, EC, Sensei, etc, all use a different shell piece for a "resting" area. This mold design looks like a two piece (most likely is a three piece) shell where the PCB is mounted on the lower half (the piece that has the side buttons and rubber grips) and the other shell piece (for the main buttons) drops in from the top. Think Razer Taipan -- the cable (from what I can tell) even comes out from the bottom. The long split of the top piece makes me think even more so that this is the case. If you could make a two piece mold with a single PCB it would be great for the profit margin, you know? By the way this really looks like a Razer produced product.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, it may end up being a 12 piece design, with 4 PCBs and 8 LEDs. Either way, the shell, side buttons, stress relief, rubber grips and coating don't make me feel like it would be money well spent. If it has a small sensor PCB, that I could transplant to another mouse, then maybe I would buy it.
> 
> Are you going to buy one to tell us all about it?


Taipan is a 5 piece design.. nothing actually wrong with it other than the lackluster scrollwheel + angled cable exit imho. Egro didn't work for me, but that's subjective.

Generally feel it's too early to speculate build when there isn't anything to go off but a few launch photos with bad angles.

I'll grab one if I can.


----------



## r0ach

If this is an optical, I expect insane mouse smoothing due to the 6000 DPI making this thing unbearable to use. Everyone knows the Avago opticals aren't good for anything over 1800 DPI without destroying the mouse with smoothing.

The mouse also appears to look like a 1990's basketball shoe. I'm unsure how that will affect it's comfort or ease of use.


----------



## woll3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> Everyone knows the Avago opticals aren't good for anything over 1800 DPI without destroying the mouse with smoothing.


Every Sensor from Avago is optical. :>


----------



## jayfkay

it should be the same sensor already used in sensei, xai etc...


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> it should be the same sensor already used in sensei, xai etc...


Somehow i doubt that, they like to pump that specific sensor for CPI all they can to please those very special people


----------



## maninblue

rival will have optical sensor not the same as sensei, xai because they have laser.
i think rival will use a3090 and lens, srom very similar to deathadder 2013.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maninblue*
> 
> i think rival will use a3090 and lens, srom very similar to deathadder 2013.


The DeathAdder 2013 is a different sensor to the 3090. I think the Steel Series mouse will use the same sensor as the 2013 DeathAdder.


----------



## mousefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> The DeathAdder 2013 is a different sensor to the 3090. I think the Steel Series mouse will use the same sensor as the 2013 DeathAdder.


Yep I heard about some braking News that twohundredandthousand Rival Shapes made a big armed Robbery against a big Deathadder 2013 Gang and ripped them off their Internals.









The Rival is a instantbuy. This mouse is the biggest Competitor for the best gamingmouse of end 2013 overall.

****ty Kana V2 can stay where Bananas are growing even I play like a dummy with my right handed side.

Practice should work. ^^


----------



## mousefan

Only one thing is to mention. I mean this Mouse is called the Rival and in Terms of the Construction you see it's clealy aimed to be a DA 2013 Rival. Personally I think the Rival is a very interesting Mouse and could be a real Quality Piece, but I guess you would make a wrong guessing if you think it could beat a Deathadder 2013 in any aspect cause the Deathadder 2013 is maybe the best mouse to date and the closest thing to perfect if not perfect for some players. The Deathadder is so strong produced and constructed that it should be Nightmare for every Competitor. Everything on this Mouse is a Ace, from the feet, the shape, the sidegrips, the perfect scrollwheel, the materials overall to the internals. DA 2013 is a masterpiece and I am everytime impressed how good it is so soon I plug it in. The only Problem is that it's constructed for my weak side, cause it's a regular righthanded mouse.


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maninblue*
> 
> rival will have optical sensor not the same as sensei, xai because they have laser.
> i think rival will use a3090 and lens, srom very similar to deathadder 2013.


Both are optical designs by operation ^^


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mousefan*
> 
> Only one thing is to mention. I mean this Mouse is called the Rival and in Terms of the Construction you see it's clealy aimed to be a DA 2013 Rival. Personally I think the Rival is a very interesting Mouse and could be a real Quality Piece, but I guess you would make a wrong guessing if you think it could beat a Deathadder 2013 in any aspect cause the Deathadder 2013 is maybe the best mouse to date and the closest thing to perfect if not perfect for some players. The Deathadder is so strong produced and constructed that it should be Nightmare for every Competitor. Everything on this Mouse is a Ace, from the feet, the shape, the sidegrips, the perfect scrollwheel, the materials overall to the internals. DA 2013 is a masterpiece and I am everytime impressed how good it is so soon I plug it in. The only Problem is that it's constructed for my weak side, cause it's a regular righthanded mouse.


Wall of text man.. wall of text. - All those internals and everything means next to nothing if the mouse dosent fit your hand/grip, which it dosent for alot of people, myself included.


----------



## fasti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> Wall of text man.. wall of text. - All those internals and everything means next to nothing if the mouse dosent fit your hand/grip, which it dosent for alot of people, myself included.


Sugru is your best choice for mouse fit, much rather have best internals + sugru.

Kinzu v2 pro + sugru < 3


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fasti*
> 
> Sugru is your best choice for mouse fit, much rather have best internals + sugru.
> 
> Kinzu v2 pro + sugru < 3


nope, i already found the perfect shape for me some years ago, its the IntelliMouse Explorer 3.0, sadly.. microsoft dosent seem to care about earning the money from everyone who loves those mice with upgrading them and such.


----------



## mousefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> nope, i already found the perfect shape for me some years ago, its the IntelliMouse Explorer 3.0, sadly.. microsoft dosent seem to care about earning the money from everyone who loves those mice with upgrading them and such.


I agree the Explorer 3.0 is a great one but it had a few flaws a Deathadder 2013 hasn't if you look at the buggy Scrollwheels or at the low malufunction speed of those old Intellis. But I would be exactly happy as you if they would give those two legendary Mice a Refresh with pure Quality Materials, exactly based on the old Shapes of 1.1 and 3.0 with Improvement at the right spots like Scrollwheel, a kicking current optical and so on.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> Wall of text man.. wall of text. - All those internals and everything means next to nothing if the mouse dosent fit your hand/grip, which it dosent for alot of people, myself included.


that's why I said for some.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mousefan*
> 
> I agree the Explorer 3.0 is a great one but it had a few flaws a Deathadder 2013 hasn't if you look at the buggy Scrollwheels or at the low malufunction speed of those old Intellis. But I would be exactly happy as you if they would give those two legendary Mice a Refresh with pure Quality Materials, exactly based on the old Shapes of 1.1 and 3.0 with Improvement at the right spots like Scrollwheel, a kicking current optical and so on.
> that's why I said for some.


it would have to be a kicking current optical without smoothing and other stuff they put in to boost dpi and such, i dont care if its low dpi, since.. well i prefer that 400-450 dpi anyhow :]


----------



## superior

Haven't read much of the thread but is this official?


----------



## end0rphine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superior*
> 
> Haven't read much of the thread but is this official?


First post shows an unveiling by steelseries in South Africa. A video of it even. Doubt someone would go through the trouble of faking one of these..


----------



## Arc0s

Here they have some pics of it:
http://gaming.do.co.za/articles/reviews/steelseries_rival_review.htm


----------



## jayfkay

smaller than g400, but 118grams.. mmk


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arc0s*
> 
> Here they have some pics of it:
> http://gaming.do.co.za/articles/reviews/steelseries_rival_review.htm


I apologize popups, that looks rather poor externally. Assuming the review is based off a final marketing sample.
Quote:


> As a mouse though, the Rival has been in the works for some time and SteelSeries has gone out of its way to optimise certain things about the mouse. The 6500CPI sensor and 1000Hz polling rate make for an insanely responsive optical sensor. *Yup, the Rival uses an optical sensor.*


What other kind of sensor could they have used?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> smaller than g400, but 118grams.. mmk


Can be total weight. IE3.0 is 163g with cable factored in.


----------



## woll3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> smaller than g400, but 118grams.. mmk


I just can hope that this "Reviewer" is just plain stupid and has measured it with cable, altough it doesnt look like it, and current chances that im forced to use SS gear arent that low.....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> What other kind of sensor could they have used?


Well, why not optomechanical? :>


----------



## popups

Looks like it has the coating that the FK (and G400S?) uses. Which means I will sweat like crazy using it.

The mouse look like it does weigh in at 118 grams.

That isn't a review, more like a commercial.


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> That isn't a review, more like a commercial.


That's what most marketing samples are ^^ Mainly the reason I don't bother anymore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woll3*
> 
> I just can hope that this "Reviewer" is just plain stupid and has measured it with cable, altough it doesnt look like it, and current chances that im forced to use SS gear arent that low.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, why not optomechanical? :>


Lets do an Aural sensor. Jitter every time you rage.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> I apologize popups, that looks rather poor externally. Assuming the review is based off a final marketing sample.
> 
> What other kind of sensor could they have used?


Considering it will release soon I assume this is the end product.

Maybe the build quality is good. However, based off the photos it doesn't look impressive. I don't remember ever seeing a mouse with arrows on the side buttons. I know they want to offer a "cheap" product, but some times it's better not to offer an inferior product at all.

They could use a touch screen/pad as a mouse pad? No need for the mouse to have a sensor.


----------



## Skylit

Thought of that, but end cost are just too high ^

Optical sensor (Laser or LED) still reigns supreme for gaming oriented products.


----------



## woll3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> Optical sensor (Laser or LED) still reigns supreme for gaming oriented products.


Its not like there is no Alternative, altough its only useful with proper implementation

I would actually really like to see more products with PTE, just to make sure that Pixart doesnt get a complete monopoly.


----------



## Skylit

Ball mice! jk









And agreed.


----------



## sixxxxxx

I'm hoping those screenshots are just of a earlier pre-release version or something because that does look a little cheap. Been debating on an EC1 eVo or getting this to replace my DA and now I'm starting to lean back towards the EC1.


----------



## resis

Man, I hope they release it fast. I am so sick of waiting three months after reveals up until the moment where I lose interest when they decide to throw it into the market.

Reveal it and put it in the stores two weeks later for eff sake!


----------



## end0rphine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arc0s*
> 
> Here they have some pics of it:
> http://gaming.do.co.za/articles/reviews/steelseries_rival_review.htm


Shape reminds me of the DRTCM37bk where the apex was further back and the right side didn't have much room for the ring finger (cramped). Doesn't look promising to me.

And what is with Steelseries and their oversized sidebuttons?


----------



## neo0031

Can this "16.8 Million colour system" do white, like on the Mionix? If so, can I turn if off for the palm bit and just leave it on for the scroll wheel? (Never liked SteelSeries' design aesthetics or logo.)

If so, I think I have found my next mouse because that price is just so tempting.... But I also want to save up for a Mamba/Ouroboros... And I don't NEED a new mouse...


----------



## Phos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *end0rphine*
> 
> Shape reminds me of the DRTCM37bk where the apex was further back and the right side didn't have much room for the ring finger (cramped). Doesn't look promising to me.
> 
> And what is with Steelseries and their oversized sidebuttons?


Oh yeah, those buttons extend way too low. TBH it looks like Epicgear seems to have already pulled off this ergonomic style a lot better than steelseries, now I'm just waiting for the optical version to make it to stores.


----------



## end0rphine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phos*
> 
> Oh yeah, those buttons extend way too low. TBH it looks like Epicgear seems to have already pulled off this ergonomic style a lot better than steelseries, now I'm just waiting for the optical version to make it to stores.


You can buy it here if you're desperate: http://www.armygroup.com.tw/shop/goods-15097.html


----------



## Phos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *end0rphine*
> 
> You can buy it here if you're desperate: http://www.armygroup.com.tw/shop/goods-15097.html


Interesting, but I think I'll wait for US stores.


----------



## trhead

With an ass like that it looks more like the Savu, not like 3.0, DA or EC1. Interesting


----------



## nlmiller0015

I hope its in increments of 100 cause im currently using 500 dpi


----------



## jayfkay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phos*
> 
> Oh yeah, those buttons extend way too low. TBH it looks like Epicgear seems to have already pulled off this ergonomic style a lot better than steelseries, now I'm just waiting for the optical version to make it to stores.


I have a Cyclops laying around here (germany). Decided to stop fiddling with 3090 variants, sell my mice except the 1.1 (its heavily antiquated anyway) and go back to my good ole 518







prediction ftw!
if interested would be 35€ + shipping


----------



## superior

Mouse looks great tbh, the arch will help alot. In most mice with my palm grip the start of my palm usually rests on the mousepad, hopefully this will fix it for me and others and potentially improve our game.


----------



## GrIdL0cK

Hey guys,

First post here. Noticed that you picked up the review I did for the Rival. Thanks for the positive feedback etc, really appreciate it.

I should have a video going soon on YouTube where you can check the mouse out a little more. Hoping to get it up this afternoon, will post when I've done all the rendering.









Cheers


----------



## CtrlAltel1te

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrIdL0cK*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> First post here. Noticed that you picked up the review I did for the Rival. Thanks for the positive feedback etc, really appreciate it.
> 
> I should have a video going soon on YouTube where you can check the mouse out a little more. Hoping to get it up this afternoon, will post when I've done all the rendering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


have you got the mouse? could you else make a picture from the bottem of the mouse please.
And mabay open it up







and take some pictures so we can read the sensor...


----------



## GrIdL0cK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CtrlAltel1te*
> 
> have you got the mouse? could you else make a picture from the bottem of the mouse please.
> And mabay open it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and take some pictures so we can read the sensor...


I do have the mouse, currently using it and enjoying it.









When the video goes up you can check the bottom of the mouse, but I won't be opening it.


----------



## CtrlAltel1te

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrIdL0cK*
> 
> I do have the mouse, currently using it and enjoying it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the video goes up you can check the bottom of the mouse, but I won't be opening it.


what kind of grip do u use palm claw fingertip?


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superior*
> 
> Mouse looks great tbh, the arch will help alot. In most mice with my palm grip the start of my palm usually rests on the mousepad, hopefully this will fix it for me and others and potentially improve our game.


You might be disappointed. It looks like it is more of a forward grip.


----------



## fellcbr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrIdL0cK*
> 
> won't be opening it.


Awww... pretty please with sugar on top?


----------



## superior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> You might be disappointed. It looks like it is more of a forward grip.


What do you mean by more of a "forward grip"?


----------



## GrIdL0cK

Hey guys,

Sorry it took so long. Here is the video I made, hope it helps you see what you wanted!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhGekr7H8JU


----------



## GrIdL0cK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CtrlAltel1te*
> 
> what kind of grip do u use palm claw fingertip?


I use a palm grip


----------



## trhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrIdL0cK*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Sorry it took so long. Here is the video I made, hope it helps you see what you wanted!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhGekr7H8JU


Thanks for the video. Seems like a good product.

The non braided cable is actually one of the things I like the most about Rival hah. Braided cable on the standard Sensei is waaay too stiff. Hated it.

Also finally we get some smaller mouse feet. My old MS 3.0 with tiger gaming feet glides way easier on all surfaces compared to G400 and pretty much any new mouse with huge feet. Its much easier to make small movements especially if you're a high senser.

Its nice to see and good job so far SS


----------



## GrIdL0cK

Cable management has always been an issue for me. The braided seemed to be the best idea (in my mind) because they generally get tangled less. It's like with headphones when you put them down, next time you pick them up, you have a giant knot in them. SteelSeries actually might have solved that with the Siberia Elites, I have a video coming for that too as well!

It's like a flat, thin cable, maybe that will make its way over to the mice!


----------



## Atavax

is steelseries the most mainstream mouse maker that is building anti recoil software into their mice?


----------



## FoxWolf1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atavax*
> 
> is steelseries the most mainstream mouse maker that is building anti recoil software into their mice?


Any macro system where a macro can click and release the mouse button, move the cursor, delay, and then loop while the button is held can implement the same functionality as so-called "anti-recoil software". All that the "software" does is make the function accessible to people who are too stupid to write such a macro themselves.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoxWolf1*
> 
> Any macro system where a macro can click and release the mouse button, move the cursor, delay, and then loop while the button is held can implement the same functionality as so-called "anti-recoil software". All that the "software" does is make the function accessible to people who are too stupid to write such a macro themselves.


Or too bad at any games that they would even need something like that.


----------



## zerouse7en

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> The DeathAdder 2013 is a different sensor to the 3090. I think the Steel Series mouse will use the same sensor as the 2013 DeathAdder.


DeathAdder 2013 uses the Avago ADNS-S3988, which is a Razer exclusive sensor.


----------



## Atavax

does anyone have a source for the rival having recoil compensation? Not seeing a pic from the event in the OP or a source in the OP.

i see it as more of a mainstreaming issue. If some people write a series of macro's, its a tiny percent of the population, and if they have a drastic effect, you can ban people for it. When a mainstream mouse brand builds it into their mice, the percentage of the population is larger, and banning everyone that is using it becomes less viable. So if a large percent of people are using macro's to assist with aiming, and its unbannable, what happens if people write better macro's for specific games and guns that are more effective when its already established that its ok to use mouse macro's to assist with aiming? Are people going to make up some arbitrary way to measure a macro's effectiveness and only allow macros that aren't too effective?


----------



## jayfkay

macro is macro doesnt matter if more effective or not it defeats the purpose of competetive gaming and no you should not be forced to use it to keep up with others and no it should never be promoted.
nor should it ever be necessary to make a gun effective, i.e. recoil.. then they should rather reduce the recoil


----------



## Imprecision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> macro is macro doesnt matter if more effective or not it defeats the purpose of competetive gaming and no you should not be forced to use it to keep up with others and no it should never be promoted.
> nor should it ever be necessary to make a gun effective, i.e. recoil.. then they should rather reduce the recoil


+1


----------



## popups

Spoiler: Comment



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superior*
> 
> What do you mean by more of a "forward grip"?





The end of the mouse is at the middle of you palm, further away from your wrist, more toward your fingers. Like the smaller Roccat mice.



Spoiler: Comment



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trhead*
> 
> The non braided cable is actually one of the things I like the most about Rival hah. Braided cable on the standard Sensei is waaay too stiff. Hated it.





I like a slightly stiff cable. Something that holds the shape well yet is still flexible. Like a Zowie cable but slightly stiffer. I hate braided cables because they are 1) cheap, 2) they cause friction, 3) they ruin my mouse pad.



Spoiler: Comment



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerouse7en*
> 
> DeathAdder 2013 uses the Avago ADNS-S3988, which is a Razer exclusive sensor.





I was distracted by your profile picture. An exclusive you say? We will see when the Chinese sites post pictures.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> The end of the mouse is at the middle of you palm, further away from your wrist, more toward your fingers. Like the smaller Roccat mice.


Interesting you say that, because I'm looking at this to get away from my Roccat Kova's smaller feel and the mentioned "forward grip". I want to properly palm the mouse. I have a fairly large hand, and not sure if even the DeathAdder shape would fit me. (Never tried a grip out of box. :/)

Wanting a palm mouse with no crappy interpolated DPI (What my Kova[+] suffers from) and I can full palm it, not half palm, without my fingertips going over the front edge of the mouse.


----------



## popups

Spoiler: Comment



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Interesting you say that, because I'm looking at this to get away from my Roccat Kova's smaller feel and the mentioned "forward grip". I want to properly palm the mouse.
> 
> Wanting a palm mouse with no crappy interpolated DPI (What my Kova[+] suffers from) and I can full palm it, not half palm, without my fingertips going over the front edge of the mouse.





I prefer a long mouse (like 125mm+) that has enough width for my grip style. That way I can have the mouse closer to my wrist so my palm doesn't touch the mouse pad. Although, shape is still important, not only size. A wide mouse, with the right shape, doesn't require the user to squeeze it while lifting. Also having a texture with some grain or a sticky gloss would make it stay in the hand for sure.

I like a mouse to fill my hand because I find it to improve my accuracy. When there is lack of contact with the mouse it is more difficult for me to keep the cursor stable.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> I prefer a long mouse (like 125mm+) that has enough width for my grip style. That way I can have the mouse closer to my wrist so my palm doesn't touch the mouse pad. Although, shape is still important, not only size. A wide mouse, with the right shape, doesn't require the user to squeeze it while lifting. Also having a texture with some grain or a sticky gloss would make it stay in the hand for sure.
> 
> I like a mouse to fill my hand because I find it to improve my accuracy. When there is lack of contact with the mouse it is more difficult for me to keep the cursor stable.


That is exactly how I feel, down to the millimetre. I don't want my palm touching the mouse surface.


----------



## superior

I honestly think the arch in the mouse will solve our problem by lifting our palm up slightly higher.


----------



## neo0031

That's why I want an Ouroboros for that length and angle adjustable ass.... I mean, palm rest.









Let's see how good this Rival is... the option for colour (please let it be a white capable colour system?) is definitely winning me over.


----------



## popups

If the mouse is short like the EC2 it might not raise the hand off the surface. It could work but it wouldn't be ideal.

The scroll wheel appears to be far back, those of us who use it a lot will have to hold the mouse more towards the rear, then it would be hard to reach M5.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Let's see how good this Rival is... the option for colour (please let it be a white capable colour system?) is definitely winning me over.


I would set it to red and never change it.


----------



## neo0031

Already have a mouse capable of non-white RGB shade, and I change it way too often. Want a decent mouse with good looks and good size and white light capability. To match my keyboard and everything else.









Of course like I said before, I would so turn it off for the SteelSeries logo/palm light. *shivers*


----------



## vicEz

Seems nice. Steelseries Sensei was always a great mouse, but it did get replaced by my Naga Hex just because I needed the 6 buttons and the right side buttons began to stick after a while. I love ergonomic mice, and I may try out the Rival in the future.


----------



## neo0031

Just noticed. If the logo is not stealthy and still shows when the LED is off (a la Sensei Raw and others), I might have to leave the Rival out of consideration...


----------



## jayfkay

any size comparison (pics would be great) to a senseir or mx518 or DA or w/e?


----------



## mousefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> any size comparison (pics would be great) to a senseir or mx518 or DA or w/e?


yes that would be awesome or size dimensions in general.


----------



## popups

Grab the calipers and start measuring the mouse.


----------



## jayfkay

done, its 17cm long!


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> done, its 17cm long!


17cm? That has gotta be a joke, right?


----------



## jayfkay

I am sorry but that would violate the ToS


----------



## superior

Seems like it'll be a good size for me.


----------



## neo0031

I'm either being trolled really hard, or I've missed a bug chunk of discussions. 170mm in mouse length would put it past the Mionix Naos' size, which is 130mm.


----------



## superior

Well I just measured my hand and it's between 17-18 cm's so if this is accurate it seems like a nice size for my grip.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superior*
> 
> Well I just measured my hand and it's between 17-18 cm's so if this is accurate it seems like a nice size for my grip.


My hand, on the larger side. (Photo from another thread.)



So, your point sort of invalid there. Remember your hand would have to arch...

Wait a minute, I really think I'm being trolled here. Trying not to get too serious....

But anyway, back on topic. A 170mm mouse length from front to rear would mean the arch/curve would be more than 170mm....

Even SteelSeries' own larger mice (Sensei) is 125mm in length. Taking that and common sense into account, 170 is therefore invalid and can't be. Mark my words. 150 would be good but I can't say I've seen a gaming mouse that large/long and still be ergonomic and APPEAL TO THE MASS MARKET.

Either I'm being trolled hard or jayfkay's ruler is.... "not to standard".


----------



## jayfkay

well.. I never said I actually measured the mouse


----------



## resis

because in soviet russia, the mouse measures you


----------



## superior

What's the LOD on this mouse? I want to change my Exactlift on my Sensei to the same so I can get use to it before release.


----------



## superior

Bump, anyone know the LOD?


----------



## thorsteNN

ADNS *3310* expect the unexpected!


----------



## thorsteNN

http://steelseries.com/products/mice/steelseries-rival


----------



## Axaion

Huh - Well, atleast its something new, looking forward to see how it performs.


----------



## Derp

It's refreshing to see 1:1 tracking being focused on for new mice instead of their previous mice like the sensei where high CPI was the only thing that mattered.


----------



## popups

That is one long mouse!

_Not really..._


----------



## woll3

128g, well at least you can print your own nameplate.....

Seriously, what is SS thinking?


----------



## jayfkay

its huge though, finally a righthanded palmgripper taht isnt girl size. might try it out just for that.







i dont even need a new mouse but will try it anyway


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woll3*
> 
> 128g, well at least you can print your own nameplate.....


That is because the mouse is large and has rubber. Overall it's bigger than the EC1! I think it is bigger than the Intellimouse Explorer 3 as well!


----------



## neo0031

Length: 145 mm.

16.8 million colour customization.

Sold!


----------



## Ukkooh

So how does the 3310 compare to good ol' 3090?


----------



## neo0031

C'mon reviewers







Need to know the sensor/mouse has no interpolated BS, and need confirmation on if the LEDs can do white.

Also need the scrollwheel to last and not lose traction and middle click not die ever.


----------



## nlmiller0015

6500 cpi 100+ more dpi than razer s3988 the dpi wars still exist at least the mouse is adjustable in steps of 50 im still using 450 dpi currently on my 3.5g might try this out indeed


----------



## neo0031

How exactly does these "steps" in mice work? Anyone care to explain stepping to a n00b?


----------



## Atavax

didn't see any mention of the recoil compensation that the OP mentioned. Didn't see it in the slides either. Looks like the OP might of pulled that out of his ass.


----------



## sixxxxxx

Anybody have any idea as to what "SteelSeries switches" are?


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> C'mon reviewers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to know the sensor/mouse has no interpolated BS, and need confirmation on if the LEDs can do white.
> 
> Also need the scrollwheel to last and not lose traction and middle click not die ever.


more like if the leds can be turned off forever because were not 12 anymore


----------



## Atavax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> How exactly does these "steps" in mice work? Anyone care to explain stepping to a n00b?


i think what they are referring to is many mice have software with a slider for DPI. so you might have the option to have a DPI between 100 and 3000 for example. Now you can't move the slider and have 666 dpi because the slider doesn't move by 1s it moves by 50s or 100s depending on the software. how large it moves by would be the "steps"


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> more like if the leds can be turned off forever because were not 12 anymore


I agree to an extent. Some might like to match the lighting hue to the rest of their set up. My keyboard uses white light and I like to keep it hue-less, minimal, sometimes no light. That's why I'm after the white, more than other colours. My current mouse already has enough colours and I already have it off since it clashes with black/white.

It has been noted that it can be turned off. I just don't like that the logo still shows when the light is off.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atavax*
> 
> i think what they are referring to is many mice have software with a slider for DPI. so you might have the option to have a DPI between 100 and 3000 for example. Now you can't move the slider and have 666 dpi because the slider doesn't move by 1s it moves by 50s or 100s depending on the software. how large it moves by would be the "steps"


Right... Still a bit confused but I think I have a better idea. I better get to some Googling research for it then. But thanks. +rep.


----------



## Berserker1

Finally a mouse long enough for average hand/finger length, but its still not wide enough.

Sensor name is probably just to make people think that its something completely new, but most probably its same thing and has a ton of lag and 50cpi steps are non native scaled from 6500.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Berserker1*
> 
> Finally a mouse long enough for average hand/finger length, but its still not wide enough.
> 
> Sensor name is probably just to make people think that its something completely new, but most probably its same thing and has a ton of lag and 50cpi steps are non native scaled from 6500.


the ime 3.0 is what, 128mm?, and thats above average.

You sir might suffer from the ill fated condition known as...

BEARHANDS!


----------



## Berserker1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> the ime 3.0 is what, 128mm?, and thats above average.
> 
> You sir might suffer from the ill fated condition known as...
> 
> BEARHANDS!


Idk what is considered average but Its 19cm long, cant palm almost all mouse without fingers hanging from it. Only tt azurues was almost long enough: 130cm+ specific shape.


----------



## Atavax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Right... Still a bit confused but I think I have a better idea. I better get to some Googling research for it then. But thanks. +rep.


basically steps means you can only set the dpi to a number divisible by the step. so if the steps are 50 dpi, the mouse can only be set to multiples of 50. If the steps are 100, it can only be set to multiples of 100.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atavax*
> 
> basically steps means you can only set the dpi to a number divisible by the step. so if the steps are 50 dpi, the mouse can only be set to multiples of 50. If the steps are 100, it can only be set to multiples of 100.


Would steps then, in effect, affect the DPI/CPI and making it interpolated aka fake DPI/CPI? If so, I want to avoid that... .but I'm SURE that it isn't what stepping is about on a mouse.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Berserker1*
> 
> Idk what is considered average but Its 19cm long, cant palm almost all mouse without fingers hanging from it. Only tt azurues was almost long enough: 130cm+ specific shape.


well, curve does have a bit of an impact on that aswell i guess.

I still look forward to see how the rival performs.. and how it fits in my hand lol


----------



## mousefan

145 mm long? Damn that's the longest Gamingmouse I know and ever got if that is true. A Boomslang is already long but the Rival should be a Rat with this Dimenions and that's pretty damn cool for big handers. instantbuy incoming.

with this mouse I will finally play right handed forever I guess even my strong side right handed Keyboardcontrol is just much more on point yet. Training will solve it.XD

instant buy incoming. this and no other will be my next mouse.

http://steelseries.com/products/mice/steelseries-rival

Size & Weight

- Weight: 128 grams (0.28 lbs)
- Height: 40 mm (1.57 in)
- Width: 70 mm (2.76 in)
- Length: 145 mm (5.71 in)
- Cable Length: 2m (6.5 ft.)


----------



## MadnessEye

So, it's using ADNS 3310 and they claim it has 0 accel and offers true 1:1 tracking. Is that another marketing tool?


----------



## mousefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadnessEye*
> 
> So, it's using ADNS 3310 and they claim it has 0 accel and offers true 1:1 tracking. Is that another marketing tool?


We are not in the playschool were worldwide known companies can say what they want or in this case lie just to sell, so you should better take their words for true. They could get massively sued because of fail informations.

it's like advertising a car with a turbo engine that hasn't one. so if you ask me i believe them one hundert percent and just looking forward to this genius mouse.

There is only one Question that interests me now. Where I can get it and when can I get it? XD

I even will cancel my FIFA 14 Order for Xbox One for this Mouse and just stay with Ryse and Forza 5 as two One Games at Launch.

Cause this Baby is a damn must. And if it's so good I expect it to be, it won't be my last Order of this Mouse. I will easily order two or three more for personal stock so soon I got the money again.


----------



## Skylit

Marketing as Avago.. Interesting way to hype. PAW branding would have threw people off.


----------



## discoprince

so they add the rival to their page and not the kana v2 yet....
ok makes sense.


----------



## neo0031

Any long-time/experienced SteelSeries mice owners here? Do they have a good track record of lasting mouse wheel/buttons etc?


----------



## Wildcard36qs

I have an Ikari Laser and I love the shape and feel of it, but my right click sticks a bit sometimes and the scroll wheel click sometimes registers multiple times or the wheel changing weapon in games doesn't always register although scrolling is just fine. It is about 2 years old.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> I have an Ikari Laser and I love the shape and feel of it, but my right click sticks a bit sometimes and the scroll wheel click sometimes registers multiple times or the wheel changing weapon in games doesn't always register although scrolling is just fine. It is about 2 years old.


Has it aged well though? I mean my Roccat mouse (should have known) scroll wheel has lost traction and middle click likes being a pain... which is ironic since I bought the mouse to replace one with a dead scroll click. Open this Roccat mouse up and can't believe how simple the scroll traction/tactile thing's construction was...


----------



## Skylit

.


----------



## end0rphine

Oh steelseries you











= $140 AUD.


----------



## mousefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *end0rphine*
> 
> Oh steelseries you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = $140 AUD.


I just did the same with a standard DPD 3-10 day methode to germany and checked out with 67 Euros and a few Cents.









And I cancled my 61 Euro FIFA 14 for Xbox One Order just before. :XD

You can't have everything, but in this Case I gotta take this Mouse budgetwise cause this is something special.

This Mouse was interesting from the beginning after I had the first Informations, but now cause I know the Sizedimensions it's a instant pre order.

I may spent Money but I may only spent what's blessed by my Mom and what we already talked cause those moneythings run over our one and only bankaccount I have rights for. So this was just a swap from one preorder in the same pricerange to the other.


----------



## mousefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Any long-time/experienced SteelSeries mice owners here? Do they have a good track record of lasting mouse wheel/buttons etc?


It's a major company if we talk about mice. None of their old mice were a huge deal to me but qualitywise they were ok. not outstanding but ok.

but you may not forget that those companies trying to step up with their offers. It's like with Razer's 2013 Series. Non of their productline had so much quality to offer until products like the Deathadder 2013 and I am guessing the Rival will be such a successful progress in steelseries product line. something they never had before with new Standards.

so that could be your answer.


----------



## MadnessEye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mousefan*
> 
> We are not in the playschool were worldwide known companies can say what they want or in this case lie just to sell, so you should better take their words for true. They could get massively sued because of fail informations.
> 
> it's like advertising a car with a turbo engine that hasn't one. so if you ask me i believe them one hundert percent and just looking forward to this genius mouse.
> 
> There is only one Question that interests me now. Where I can get it and when can I get it? XD
> 
> I even will cancel my FIFA 14 Order for Xbox One for this Mouse and just stay with Ryse and Forza 5 as two One Games at Launch.
> 
> Cause this Baby is a damn must. And if it's so good I expect it to be, it won't be my last Order of this Mouse. I will easily order two or three more for personal stock so soon I got the money again.


Well, last time I checked a lot of gaming peripherals companies are advertising "*DPI*" and "*accurate*" altogether in one package. If I were you, I wouldn't believe anything until there's a proper test/review done by unbiased third-party person with no association with the company and who has great knowledge of mice technology.

Your example is simply not relevant at all. Turbo engine is tangible. Mouse accuracy/precision is not. Mouse acceleration is not. 1:1 tracking is not. They are all very subjective/ambiguous and gaming companies will always tell you that their products are the best in the market.

Gaming mice industry is simply like diet pills industry. They 'promise' you to give you the result, but more often they fail to deliver.

Don't get me wrong, I won't stop you from buying the mouse. Go ahead and buy it if you have extra money to spend and if you trust SS so much.


----------



## erocker

Looking forward to hearing some of your experiences with this mouse. My RAW has served me well for a while.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Has it aged well though? I mean my Roccat mouse (should have known) scroll wheel has lost traction and middle click likes being a pain... which is ironic since I bought the mouse to replace one with a dead scroll click. Open this Roccat mouse up and can't believe how simple the scroll traction/tactile thing's construction was...


Yea it still looks good as new.


----------



## sixxxxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> Marketing as Avago.. Interesting way to hype. PAW branding would have threw people off.


Is the 3310 a new sensor (or a new iteration on previous hardware)?


----------



## jayfkay

pff... take a guess. there have been no new sensors since god knows how long.


----------



## superior

I go to pre-order but can't see where I can have my alias printed at the front, anyone help?


----------



## popups

Spoiler: Comment



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> Marketing as Avago.. Interesting way to hype. PAW branding would have threw people off.





I would have been more interested in the PAW brand considering my opinion of Avago. Then again likely irrelevant either way.



Spoiler: Comment



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mousefan*
> 
> but you may not forget that those companies trying to step up with their offers. It's like with Razer's 2013 Series. Non of their productline had so much quality to offer until products like the Deathadder 2013 and I am guessing the Rival will be such a successful progress in steelseries product line. something they never had before with new Standards.





I liked the original Diamondback and didn't mind the DeathAdder 3.5G.



Spoiler: Comment



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> pff... take a guess. there have been no new sensors since god knows how long.





Likely an iteration on previous sensors but with a new layout? So technically it would be new. Evolution over revolution? Let's be honest, the technology has been the same conceptually for obvious reasons.

Err... Looking at the picture shows something that looks like the typical 3090 type sensor. Unlike the DeathAdder 4G.




Spoiler: Comment



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Berserker1*
> 
> Finally a mouse long enough for average hand/finger length, but its still not wide enough.





If that length stated is correct the Rival at least takes the reward for size. 70mm is wide for a mouse. The EC1 is about that wide, I had a hard time using it with my grip style, even with the glossy coating.

He is holding the mouse like I do.


----------



## jayfkay

Quote:


> Likely an iteration on previous sensors but with a new layout? So technically it would be new. Evolution over revolution? Let's be honest, the technology has been the same conceptually for obvious reasons.


Yeah, its cheaper and noone asks for improvements as noone has a clue of downsides of these "iterations". There is virtually no demand for developing a new sensor or tracking technology except me and maybe.. one more person I guess xD


----------



## mousefan

the length must be correct. they cant be so dumb and typing inch and mm two times wrong and both values are corret by the way cause 5.71 inches are really 14,5 cm, what makes it probably the longest ergonomic gamingmouse ever.

The Intellimouse explorer 3.0 is even big with 130 mm length, but the rival length is superb. XD

I have only one problem that it didn't look so big on any of the pictures i have seen yet. XD

Maybe the guy who alrealdy has the rival can confirm the size dimensions now that ss made them public.


----------



## mousefan

takasta has those chinese special connections. he should get one and tell us exactly what's going on. i trust in him.


----------



## end0rphine

If the mouse is so long...
Wonder where they put the switches.


----------



## popups

Spoiler: Comment



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mousefan*
> 
> the length must be correct. they cant be so dumb and typing inch and mm two times wrong and both values are corret by the way cause 5.71 inches are really 14,5 cm, what makes it probably the longest ergonomic gamingmouse ever.
> 
> The Intellimouse explorer 3.0 is even big with 130 mm length, but the rival length is superb. XD
> 
> I have only one problem that it didn't look so big on any of the pictures i have seen yet. XD
> 
> Maybe the guy who alrealdy has the rival can confirm the size dimensions now that ss made them public.





I tread lightly because they did make a lot of mistakes in their launch photos. Plus that length is record setting. Take that Intellimouse Explorer 3. You too EC1. That number is the only thing that excites me about that mouse shell. I could palm that thing however I want. Reminds me of the Diamondback days. I didn't buy the G100S because it was to short for me, shape looked good, but to short.

Does anyone know of a mouse that is longer than the IME 3?



Spoiler: Comment



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mousefan*
> 
> takasta has those chinese special connections. he should get one and tell us exactly what's going on. i trust in him.





Everyone living in HK has "special connections." It's like if they live close to the factory.



Spoiler: Comment



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *end0rphine*
> 
> If the mouse is so long...
> Wonder where they put the switches.





In outer space? On a planet far, far away.

Or right here.

I think the coating is what the G400S and FK use. Better than the rubber coatings, but still not for me. I don't know if I would sweat like I do when I use the FK if it had a rubber coating. This so called anti sweat coating seems to be all the rage at the factories. It's taking over the rubber coating world?

Does anyone else suspect a possible 3310 transplant for the Kana v2? Anyone? Or am I just to imaginative?


----------



## Bullveyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> Marketing as Avago.. Interesting way to hype. PAW branding would have threw people off.


That was exactly my first thought.


----------



## sandywind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Comment
> 
> 
> 
> He is holding the mouse like I do.


According to the picture, with your ring finger near the third one, on the right button.

As others noted, I wonder if one can comfortably put the ring finger on the side instead, on that shell. Would it be less hard as it is with the Kinzu (with which it is, in fact, impossible) provided there is contact with the top of the mouse? A question of combined length and height towards the front right end of the mouse. I cannot really tell from the pictures and videos we've seen so far.


----------



## nax0rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Comment
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone living in HK has "special connections." It's like if they live close to the factory.


I live in HK and I'm going to check to see if the rival is out over the weekend seeing how fast the kana v2 came out here. Probably won't buy it but I'll post some comments on the shape, build quality etc.


----------



## daav1d

128 grams?! Yes I know it´s big but... I think the Deathadder is to heavy. And it´s around 110 grams? (3.5G). However, still want to try this one cause of the shape.


----------



## Axaion

hopefully thats with cable included


----------



## dynastes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> I tread lightly because they did make a lot of mistakes on their reveal photos. Plus that length is record setting. Take that Intellimouse Explorer 3. You too EC1. That number is the only thing that excites me about that mouse shell. I could palm that thing however I want. Reminds me of the Diamondback days. I didn't buy the G100S because it was to short for me, shape looked good, but to short.
> 
> Does anyone know of a mouse that is longer than the IME 3?


Roccat Kone XTD comes in at 135mm of length, I believe. Quite a large mouse really. Although, with ADNS-9800, many people around here will likely not even consider it.


----------



## mousefan

Does somebody of you Guys know how this works with the Nameplate and how you can customize it? I mean it's a plastic shield and no LCD Display so how can you put your own name in it like in this example picture?


----------



## exactrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mousefan*
> 
> Does somebody of you Guys know how this works with the Nameplate and how you can customize it? I mean it's a plastic shield and no LCD Display so how can you put your own name in it like in this example picture?


For right now the only option they have mentioned is 3D Priniting,


----------



## jayfkay

You will be able to order nameplates for extra cash. expect to pay another 7-10€ for it.


----------



## mousefan

âh all right, so this is like it works.


----------



## jayfkay

I assume, as the nameplate is exchangable and it seems to be the most reasonable way to make it an extra option and seperate it from the normal production process.


----------



## mousefan

@JAYFKAY could be yeah so maybe you are right.

@woll3 my german brotherhoodmousemember. XD

Isn't that a Master Piece coming up? XD

You as an old IME 3.0 and general Mousefreak?

Cant wait for that Baby. XD


----------



## popups

Spoiler: Comment



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandywind*
> 
> According to the picture, with your ring finger near the third one, on the right button.
> 
> As others noted, I wonder if one can comfortably put the ring finger on the side instead, on that shell. Would it be less hard as it is with the Kinzu (with which it is, in fact, impossible) provided there is contact with the top of the mouse? A question of combined length and height towards the front right end of the mouse. I cannot really tell from the pictures and videos we've seen so far.





Intellimouse Rival DeathAdder EC1

Since it is a long mouse maybe you will not have a problem. However, it does slope dramatically, a design I dislike. I like the front to be higher. A rough example would be the AM and Sensei compared to the Intellimouse Optical and CM Recon.



Spoiler: Comment



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> 128 grams?! Yes I know it´s big but... I think the Deathadder is to heavy. And it´s around 110 grams? (3.5G). However, still want to try this one cause of the shape.





If the shape is great you will not notice the weight as much. I have had really heavy mice that had a pretty good shape that didn't really feel heavy when lifting. Sure if you like to push the mouse around with your fingers then maybe you will hate it.



Spoiler: Comment



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> I assume, as the nameplate is exchangable and it seems to be the most reasonable way to make it an extra option and seperate it from the normal production process.





The name plate snaps into the mouse. You have to pry it out and snap in your custom name plate. Shapeways will sell custom plates and SteelSeries will give you the data to print your own. The mouse would have been better if this feature wasn't there. It really compromised the shell design.


----------



## IAmDay

Isn't the recoil compensation considered cheating though?


----------



## woll3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mousefan*
> 
> @woll3 my german brotherhoodmousemember. XD
> 
> Isn't that a Master Piece coming up? XD
> 
> You as an old IME 3.0 and general Mousefreak?
> 
> Cant wait for that Baby. XD


Well, it could be, if the nameplate weighs at least 20g, imo 13% increase in length only isnt justifying a weight increase of 25% in comparison to the EC1, not to mention that it would be a difference of 40g when compared to the 3.0, i probably buy it out of curiosity and to take a look at its sensorperformance.


----------



## Atavax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Isn't the recoil compensation considered cheating though?


other than the OP's text, i'm not seeing any mention of recoil compensation. I'm starting to think he made it up.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atavax*
> 
> other than the OP's text, i'm not seeing any mention of recoil compensation. I'm starting to think he made it up.


It was in the slides of the original presentation, not as a feature of this mouse specifically but as a feature of Steelseries Engine 3.0


----------



## mousefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woll3*
> 
> Well, it could be, if the nameplate weighs at least 20g, imo 13% increase in length only isnt justifying a weight increase of 25% in comparison to the EC1, not to mention that it would be a difference of 40g when compared to the 3.0, i probably buy it out of curiosity and to take a look at its sensorperformance.


Yeah so you are focused on that weight. I can only tell form my experience that I never had Problems with the different weights of a mouse.
the roccat kone xtd for example is a big mouse and with weights you can put on really heavy, but it wasn't a problem at all because of the weight but rather sensorwise.

means for me personal i don't care to much if a mouse has 40 gramms more in the 80 to 150 gramms sector (i mean there are boundaries for mousewieght ofcourse, cause a 1kg mouse would be a bit badly







) compared to the intelli cause muscle memory will strike back anyway so more time you spend with the mouse and if you take a look at how the Rival is constructed you could assume it's a high durability piece of hardware for a few years to use.

i mean look at the microswitches alone. 30 million clicks is a extreme number. if you look at those mx switches from mechanical keyboards with a 10 million clicks lifetime, you know those mechanical switches are made for a constant use of 10 years. but 30 million clicks are even extemer.

What I just hope is that the Rivals keeps what it promises.

But if that mouse isn't exciting, then what else?
Packed with completely new internals and offers a damn big ergonomic shape.
It just looks very interesting for my needs.


----------



## sandywind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dynastes*
> 
> Roccat Kone XTD comes in at 135mm of length, I believe. Quite a large mouse really. Although, with ADNS-9800, many people around here will likely not even consider it.


Actually, measured on mine, the Kone XTD is 129-130. And from the right button, which protrudes much more than the left one.


----------



## Atavax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> It was in the slides of the original presentation, not as a feature of this mouse specifically but as a feature of Steelseries Engine 3.0


i just double checked the slide on the steelseries engine 3.0, don't see any mention recoil compensation. are you referring to configurable aim or snapping?


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atavax*
> 
> other than the OP's text, i'm not seeing any mention of recoil compensation. I'm starting to think he made it up.


There was some made up stuff going around. One place was very imaginative. Tends to happen when people want page views.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandywind*
> 
> Actually, measured on mine, the Kone XTD is 129-130. And from the right button, which protrudes much more than the left one.


Sounds like a more realistic number.


----------



## superior

Is it safe to say if I like the shape of the IME 3.0 I'll like the shape of the Rival?


----------



## jayfkay

you want to preorder this mouse anyway, why ask. and that question is kinda useless. its a strictly right handed palmgrip mouse that is even bigger than the 3.0. go figure???


----------



## Axaion

Sadly, the IME 3.0 is perfect for me size wise, this would most likely be too large for me - hopefully they make a slightly smaller version like the kone pure though.


----------



## superior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> you want to preorder this mouse anyway, why ask. and that question is kinda useless. its a strictly right handed palmgrip mouse that is even bigger than the 3.0. go figure???


Yes but the 3.0 is a large mouse also, I was just asking, no need to get your knickers in a twist.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superior*
> 
> Is it safe to say if I like the shape of the IME 3.0 I'll like the shape of the Rival?


Not safe to say such a thing. The shape is different in key areas. You would think if you like the AM you would like the Kana, not so much, same goes for the Intellimouse Optical. They look the same in pictures, but a slight difference on paper can be huge in the hand of the user. Much more the case when designs are not specific with their intent.

I think it looks comfortable. If you look at the DA and the EC you can get an idea. I am hesitant about the left side and the arch. I fell most mice are to aggressive at the left side.

_The picture are from different posts, that is why the highlighted areas are a little off topic._
 
I find the DA to be comfortable. The problems for me are the top right corner and the aggressive left side. Also the placement of the side buttons. I can live with everything but the right side.

The EC1 is better than the DA in some areas. Like the top right corner and the side buttons' position. However, the M2 button is to straight, the right side is to round, wide and slopes slightly. I don't like the angled scroll wheel or the high placement of the side buttons. The wheel is to tall. The worst part for me is the whole right side of the mouse it makes it hard to hold with my grip style. With the EC2 I get cramps because of M2's shape, not sure if I did with the EC1. From the middle to the top of the right side feels weird, similar to the DA, but not sharp.

The Rival makes the right side (area I circled in the DA and EC picture) mostly straight. It should be a lot more comfortable than the DA and EC in that area. Also the right side appears not to slope like the EC1. It's flatter at ths top to.
.


----------



## whybother

The 6500dpi sensor has be concerned. Whose decision was it to modify the 6400dpi DeathAdder sensor? I can just imagine the following conversation:

*Steelseries*: We need a high dpi optical sensor as dpi sells
*Pixart*: Well, we have this 6400dpi sensor being used in the DeathAdder
*Steelseries*: Can you bodge a few more dpi so we can sell it as the worlds highest dpi optical mouse?
*Pixart*: Sure, but it may affect performance
*Steelseries*: Make it so!


----------



## Skylit

This mouse does not share the Deathadder 4G sensor.


----------



## Dunan

I want the girl's shirt in the youtube video!

And how much is this one going for? Looks interesting.


----------



## popups

Was this video posted yet?


----------



## nax0rz

So today I went to a store in Hong Kong and asked the shopkeeper about the Rival. He made a quick phone call and then told me the following, just a quick note, I'm not sure how much of this is relevant to outside of Hong Kong.

The person the storekeeper was talking to on the phone, I think it was the Hong Kong SS branch, told him to not take any pre-orders yet because the specifications and the price are not set in stone. Apparently the mouse is being planned to be released Q1 of 2014 and that the retail price in Hong Kong should be about HKD$500-600. He also said that what we are seeing right now on the website is still subject to change and they are just trying to get some more customer feedback before they launch the mouse.


----------



## popups

Spoiler: Comment



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nax0rz*
> 
> So today I went to a store in Hong Kong and asked the shopkeeper about the Rival. He made a quick phone call and then told me the following, just a quick note, I'm not sure how much of this is relevant to outside of Hong Kong.
> 
> The person the storekeeper was talking to on the phone, I think it was the Hong Kong SS branch, told him to not take any pre-orders yet because the specifications and the price are not set in stone. Apparently the mouse is being planned to be released Q1 of 2014 and that the retail price in Hong Kong should be about $500-600. He also said that what we are seeing right now on the website is still subject to change and they are just trying to get some more customer feedback before they launch the mouse.





Based on the pictures, I think $60 is to much. Maybe for the first orders you could have it at $60. The DeathAdder was expensive on release.


----------



## jayfkay

Well, the Sensei Raw is also 60€ and it has less features than the Rival so to speak.
But yes, the Raw should also be more like 45€, not 55-60€, thats how much I feel its worth.


----------



## popups

Well people think the Sensei is super awesome. They will pay that kind of price for that mouse.

I didn't buy the FK until it went down about $10-15. I didn't even think about buying the DeathAdder 2013 until it was closer to $60. A mouse priced at $60 is fine if it is very high quality both in design and in build. I don't think the Rival is high quality when it comes to the mold design. So I feel like $60 for such a thing is about $10 to much. Not to long after launch the Rival should make its way down to the DeathAdder 2013's price. SteelSeries would obviously want to make as much money as they can when the hype is high. Even though I want to check out their switches and sensor, I will wait for others to do so.

I was thinking of buying a white Kana again. I might be able to fill in the sides and reshape the side buttons. Then I would get a Kana v2 and use the PCB. Only thinking about doing this because the FK is flawed and doing a DA to IMO is more work.


----------



## mousefan

On this picture the Rival hasn't more than 135 mm max! Seems more realistic to me cause 145 mm is cool but really extreme.

The Deathadder has exactly 128 mm length at the longest points from middle of mouse1 and 2 to middle of the lower body.

I had three da's in my life and i measured one.


----------



## end0rphine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mousefan*
> 
> On this picture the Rival hasn't more than 135 mm max! Seems more realistic to me cause 145 mm is cool but really extreme.
> 
> The Deathadder has exactly 128 mm length at the longest points from middle of mouse1 and 2 to middle of the lower body.
> 
> I had three da's in my life and i measured one.


haha yeh looks like steelseries fixed the specifications on the rival product page. Lists it as 133 mm in length.


----------



## mousefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *end0rphine*
> 
> haha yeh looks like steelseries fixed the specifications on the rival product page. Lists it as 133 mm in length.


hehe all right. ^^

it would be still a good size for me more in the palmgripdirection.

but everybody has to watchout anyway how natural he can grip the rival shape at the end. will be interesting.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *end0rphine*
> 
> haha yeh looks like steelseries fixed the specifications on the rival product page. Lists it as 133 mm in length.


I knew they messed up. Who said that it couldn't have been a mistake?


----------



## Vikhr

kind of interested in the shape of the rival, one thing that really bugged me with the deathadder was how the back of the mouse tapered down really early and as a result only a small portion of my palm touched the mouse, it wasnt an issue with either the 3.0 or the ec1 tho.

im a bit concerned about the sensor and weight but the shape has me interested.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vikhr*
> 
> im a bit concerned about the sensor and weight but the shape has me interested.


Now that SteelSeries have corrected their mistake with the length. I think the weight is very high for what you get.

The Zowie EC1 is listed at 97 grams and 128mm. Isn't that with a four piece shell?


----------



## sixxxxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vikhr*
> 
> kind of interested in the shape of the rival, one thing that really bugged me with the deathadder was how the back of the mouse tapered down really early and as a result only a small portion of my palm touched the mouse, it wasnt an issue with either the 3.0 or the ec1 tho.
> 
> im a bit concerned about the sensor and weight but the shape has me interested.


Well I bit the bullet and pre-ordered one since my DA needs replacing. As soon as I get it I'll throw up a mini-review testing max tracking speeds, accel, jitter, etc if someone hasn't already by that point.

By the way does anyone know what "SteelSeries switches" are? Are they just omron switches rated at 30m clicks or are they something else?


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixxxxxx*
> 
> By the way does anyone know what "SteelSeries switches" are? Are they just omron switches rated at 30m clicks or are they something else?


They said the company is from Taiwan. Rather sure they are Zippy.


----------



## Vikhr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Now that SteelSeries have corrected their mistake with the length. I think the weight is very high for what you get.
> 
> The Zowie EC1 is listed at 97 grams and 128mm. Isn't that with a four piece shell?


Yeah I recently disassembled an EC1 and discovered that the shell is 4 pieces, the top bit with M1/2 is two pieces screwed together, then the middle part with the sides and side buttons, and then the bottom plate.

I'll probably just end up using the EC1 if the Rival doesn't pan out. What I'd really want is a pcb mod for the 3.0 but that's a pipe dream :/


----------



## sandywind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vikhr*
> 
> kind of interested in the shape of the rival, one thing that really bugged me with the deathadder was how the back of the mouse tapered down really early and as a result only a small portion of my palm touched the mouse, it wasnt an issue with either the 3.0 or the ec1 tho.
> 
> im a bit concerned about the sensor and weight but the shape has me interested.


That's a potential problem when the tallest point is in the middle, or even in the front half of the mouse. Like the first version of the Mouseman, M-BD53, which was somewhat extreme, with a tallest section on the left side located between the first and second third of the mouse, from the front. Such a shape is probably the most comfortable, but when the hand is really dry, my palm skips downwards forever.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *end0rphine*
> 
> haha yeh looks like steelseries fixed the specifications on the rival product page. Lists it as 133 mm in length.


Good, lol - I would like to be able to use the mouse with one hand if its good


----------



## GHADthc

Although out of my collection of mice, I've settled upon the EC1 as my favourite shape, and overall mouse, I'm still very tempted to buy this mouse as well as a Kana V2 Pro if I can get my hands on one of those as well, I would love a mouse as light as the Kinzu V2, the same sort of shape as the EC1, with omron switches, I'm sort of torn between the coatings of the Kinzu V2 and the EC1 though, they have theirs pro's and con's.


----------



## alpsie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turbonerd*
> 
> Was about to grab a sensei to replace my Deathadder which is 4 years old. Guess i will wait for this one, thank you for posting this!










will replace my copperhead with this one too. I love my copperhead, but its old 4 years too I think. and its been worndown a lot now.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandywind*
> 
> That's a potential problem when the tallest point is in the middle, or even in the front half of the mouse. Like the first version of the Mouseman, M-BD53, which was somewhat extreme, with a tallest section on the left side located between the first and second third of the mouse, from the front. Such a shape is probably the most comfortable, but when the hand is really dry, my palm skips downwards forever.


I would say it is dependent on the length and desired grip style to be used.

DeathAdder has a short length for it's height. However, that is the intent of the DeathAdder's design.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GHADthc*
> 
> I would love a mouse as light as the Kinzu V2, the same sort of shape as the EC1, with omron switches.


Not possible. If you want an EC1 size and shape with side buttons it will be close to 100g. Maybe you could make your own carbon fiber mouse?


----------



## Atavax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Not possible. If you want an EC1 size and shape with side buttons it will be close to 100g. Maybe you could make your own carbon fiber mouse?


kind of surprised we haven't seen that yet. Not necessarily carbon fiber, but premium materials. Especially because one of the main reasons to buy a gaming mouse is for durability. I would think carbon fiber or magnesium alloy or aluminum alloy or something would be a good selling point.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atavax*
> 
> kind of surprised we haven't seen that yet. Not necessarily carbon fiber, but premium materials. Especially because one of the main reasons to buy a gaming mouse is for durability. I would think carbon fiber or magnesium alloy or aluminum alloy or something would be a good selling point.


Carbon fiber is very expensive. It's also very timing consuming to produce an item out of. Using metals is timing consuming as well. Metals are also expensive, even if you cast the object. Plastics are the way to go. There is many different plastics out there to choose from.

If there was an extremely durable mouse it would be the only mouse you use for many years. Selling one mouse to one person in 5-10 years hurts profits. They would have to increase their prices, which won't work when there is cheaper offerings competing.


----------



## Atavax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Carbon fiber is very expensive. It's also very timing consuming to produce an item out of. Using metals is timing consuming as well. Metals are also expensive, even if you cast the object. Plastics are the way to go. There are different plastics out there.
> 
> If there was an extremely durable mouse it would be the only mouse you use for many years. Selling one mouse to one person in 5-10 years hurts profits. They would have to increase their prices, which won't work when there is cheaper offerings competing.


well, you can buy a carbon fiber bike for under $700, plus that includes a profit margin. So you use what, like a 10th of that on a mouse, so under $70 worth of carbon fiber, with all other costs, you'd think the total retail cost wouldn't need to exceed $150-$200.

that would also just prevent the structural part from failing, something like the switches, feet, or sensor could still fail, then you sell the parts for the mouse where you can manage a huge mark up because when something like the switches go bad, are people going to throw out their expensive carbon fiber mouse and spend $60-$200 on a new gaming mouse or spend like $20 to replace the switches on the top quality gaming mouse? A lot would chose the latter. Only reason people don't spend money on the parts when they break is because the bodies are PoS plastic that they're willing to throw away.


----------



## jayfkay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Not possible. If you want an EC1 size and shape with side buttons it will be close to 100g. Maybe you could make your own carbon fiber mouse?


However, saving at least 5-10g in wieght is possible for most mice. The plastic housing would simply have to be refined.

But yes I support the idea of a more expensive, but more stable and light material. Would buy


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atavax*
> 
> that would also just prevent the structural part from failing, something like the switches, feet, or sensor could still fail, then you sell the parts for the mouse where you can manage a huge mark up because when something like the switches go bad, are people going to throw out their expensive carbon fiber mouse and spend $60-$200 on a new gaming mouse or spend like $20 to replace the switches on the top quality gaming mouse? A lot would chose the latter.


Nope. I would buy a DeathAdder over that $150 mouse in the first place. If the switches ever die I will solder in new ones for a few bucks. I still have my Diamondback from ~2002 that still works fine, I only changed the feet.

If you did offer parts to replace faulty ones... what about warranties? Do you warranty the parts? Do you offer an entire PCB? Or do you offer a service to refurbish the unit? It's like buying a Ferrari. Why buy a Ferrari at all when you will spend more than the cost of the car for parts and service? A Ferrari is cool, but you have to be logical.

That being said. I would buy a custom mouse made for me specifically. Price will still be a deciding factor. It makes zero sense for a large company to do such a thing. A small company could do it, but the prices would be a deterrence.

A lot of the weight comes from the PCBs and it's components.


----------



## jayfkay

Exactly popups, only thing we could ever see anything close to this happen is from a small custom manufacturer in very small numbers. There is no demand for something like this








whatever. 90grams for the Sensei Raw is possible, same would be possible for a g400 sized mouse if you make the PCB as small as possible, remove lights, few screws as possible


----------



## Razor 116

I'll try it, If I don't like it I'll return it. Although the larger size (I have big hands) and more ergonomic right handed design makes me think I'll probably switch to it from my Sensei Raw.


----------



## popups

Considering previous SS designs. Do you think this mouse will have a single PCB for the sensor and main buttons? I think it will. That would suck because (if the sensor is great) you won't be able to use it in other shells like you can a DeathAdder 3.5G PCB.


----------



## 50shadesofray

when is this mouse going to be available? and in your opinion do you think this is better than the razer deathadder 2013?


----------



## jayfkay

depends solely on which shape you like better. for me, the Rival has a better shape on paper. but we will see


----------



## superior

I don't understand why the weight of the mouse is such an issue.


----------



## jayfkay

ur hand notices the difference of 10-20g easily especially if u need to do rly fine movements.


----------



## 50shadesofray

too heavy or too light?


----------



## Atavax

i don't think a mouse can be too light. You can be used to a heavier mouse, but i imagine after a bit of practice you can learn to adapt to new weights.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superior*
> 
> I don't understand why the weight of the mouse is such an issue.


If the shape is bad for your style of grip it would be very hard to lift the mouse without it falling out of your hand. I had this issue with the DeathAdder BE and the EC1.

High weight can also be an indicator of bad internal mold and PCB design.


----------



## superior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> If the shape is bad for your style of grip it would be very hard to lift the mouse without it falling out of your hand. I had this issue with the DeathAdder BE and the EC1.
> 
> High weight can also be an indicator of bad internal mold and PCB design.


True, I usually don't lift my mouse so personally it shouldn't be much of an issue for me but I can see how it could be a pain in the ass for others.


----------



## mousefan

get_right the lucky sack is already using the rival. those players really have many benefits with the right sponsor. he stated that on his facebookpage and i saw the rival for real on his table at this weekends ems one finals in cologne.


----------



## maninblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mousefan*
> 
> get_right the lucky sack is already using the rival. those players really have many benefits with the right sponsor. he stated that on his facebookpage and i saw the rival for real on his table at this weekends ems one finals in cologne.


true but not only get_right
look at the photos
http://static.hltv.org/images/galleries/5800-full/1382789356.0933.jpeg
http://static.hltv.org/images/galleries/5800-full/1382789397.3193.jpeg
http://static.hltv.org/images/galleries/5800-full/1382797530.9524.jpeg
http://static.hltv.org/images/galleries/5800-full/1382797528.8836.jpeg
http://static.hltv.org/images/galleries/5800-full/1382802179.9107.jpeg


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superior*
> 
> I don't understand why the weight of the mouse is such an issue.


Because dragging around a 130gram mouse in games where you move the mouse constantly sucks.
I tried playing RTS, moba, quake with a fat mouse like 5k, was a horrible experience.

Max 100gram for me, over that the mouse is useless.
The Rival seems to be long as balls aswell, longer then deathadder ;O
Big ass mouse with nothing special.

Pass


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Because dragging around a 130gram mouse in games where you move the mouse constantly sucks.
> I tried playing RTS, moba, quake with a fat mouse like 5k, was a horrible experience.
> 
> Max 100gram for me, over that the mouse is useless.
> The Rival seems to be long as balls aswell, longer then deathadder ;O
> Big ass mouse with nothing special.
> 
> Pass


The weight is very subjective, for me I like to feel there's something there i.e. a little bit of weight. I can see how overly heavy mice would tire your wrist after some time however most mice without adjustable weights feel quite close in terms of weight.

What is it you want your mouse to do, Aim for you, make you breakfast? It's all a compromise, with the most popular and used features incorporated into the mouse and the lesser features removed. Personally I just want a comfortable mouse with a good sensor without prediction etc. all these extra "features" are just marketing.


----------



## Axaion

If you love weight that much, why dont you put some boxing gloves on irl and fill them with lead?, that way your hands will feel higher quality and all that nonesenes!


----------



## jayfkay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> The Rival seems to be long as balls aswell, longer then deathadder ;O
> Big ass mouse with nothing special.
> 
> Pass


its the first mouse after long time with a decent shape for righthand ergonomic mouse users (with above average sized hands), so i would consider it special


----------



## Atavax

my hands are of average length but very wide, so the skinny nature of the rival a long with questionable ethics of the company if they were to create macros to reduce the recoil their players feel in shooters and the rubber sides that don't look very durable is enough to turn me away.


----------



## popups

Spoiler: Comment



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mousefan*
> 
> get_right the lucky sack is already using the rival. those players really have many benefits with the right sponsor. he stated that on his facebookpage and i saw the rival for real on his table at this weekends ems one finals in cologne.





Many players are using the Rival as we speak. There are players competing in EMS right now that are using it.



Spoiler: Comment



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> The Rival seems to be long as balls aswell, longer then deathadder





My finger/s slightly hang off the front of the DeathAdder when I hold it the way I want. So those few mm on the Rival will cure that. I wish the AM/FK/EC2 were longer by about 4mm. I am not a small child, I need a larger mouse.



Spoiler: Comment



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atavax*
> 
> my hands are of average length but very wide, so the skinny nature of the rival a long with questionable ethics of the company if they were to create macros to reduce the recoil their players feel in shooters and the rubber sides that don't look very durable is enough to turn me away.





The mouse isn't that thin. It's similar to the EC1.

The rubber pieces are inserted into the mold with the plastic during forming. This binds them together. There shouldn't be any issue with them coming off.

If SteelSeries offered hacks in their drivers it would get many players banned. Then they would have a lot of angry costumers wanting money for their accounts that were banned. Imagine the trouble SS will get themselves into.


----------



## 50shadesofray

i feel like the rival is an all around better mouse due to the fact that it has customization, a dpi toggle button, better software, and no acceleration... for 10$ less...


----------



## Atavax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> If SteelSeries offered hacks in their drivers it would get many players banned. Then they would have a lot of angry costumers wanting money for their accounts that were banned. Imagine the trouble SS will get themselves into.


macros aren't hacks, they're still questionable ethically and they're even hard to detect, especially when they're built into the drivers for the hardware.

BenQ used to advertise that their monitors reduced teh duration of flashbangs in counter strike. Their black equalizer is still advertising that it can get rid of dark areas in the maps to make you see better. Both clearly gives players an advantage, and are ethically questionable features to use, but i've never seen someone getting banned from a server or an entire game for using a BenQ monitor, i doubt we will see any major developer ban someone for using a mainstream mouse manufacturers' drivers as long as they aren't flagrantly hacking into the game's software.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atavax*
> 
> macros aren't hacks, they're still questionable ethically and they're even hard to detect, especially when they're built into the drivers for the hardware.
> 
> i doubt we will see any major developer ban someone for using a mainstream mouse manufacturers' drivers as long as they aren't flagrantly hacking into the game's software.


Didn't they say "configurable aim"? Does that mean recoil compensation / an aimbot feature? That wouldn't get you banned?

Macro type software isn't hard to detect. You can use such software to cheat in FPS games. Which does get you banned. MMOs or some other game is different.


----------



## Axaion

There is a massive difference between ******* with brightness, gamma and contrast levels. - To not having to learn how to control recoil lol


----------



## nlmiller0015

I wonder if this will track good on a black or red mouse pad


----------



## eXecuution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nlmiller0015*
> 
> I wonder if this will track good on a black or red mouse pad


Considering steelseries' entire qck line is black i'm sure it'll do fine.
Posting in this thread so it's an easy find to check mouse performance when it's actually released.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nlmiller0015*
> 
> I wonder if this will track good on a black or red mouse pad


Most (if not all) sensor work best when the surface is consistent. Having a pad a single color is best. The texture of a single colored surface also matters. Since the Rival is a LED sensor it will work best on a cloth or plastic pad with a single color. It wouldn't work that well with metal pads, glass and table tops.


----------



## popups

Very funny. It appears many of the players sponsored by SteelSeries chose to use the Rival over the Sensei. Some still use the Ikari and Kana. Is that because they prefer the LED sensors, is it marketing, or are they just curious? I wonder how that will be perceived by the consumer. Didn't SS say the Sensei was this awesome thing that everyone wants to use? Does the Rival rival the Sensei?


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Very funny. It appears many of the players sponsored by SteelSeries chose to use the Rival over the Sensei. Some still use the Ikari and Kana. Is that because they prefer the LED sensors, is it marketing, or are they just curious? I wonder how that will be perceived by the consumer. Didn't SS say the Sensei was this awesome thing that everyone wants to use?


Which gamers are using the Rival?


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Very funny. It appears many of the players sponsored by SteelSeries chose to use the Rival over the Sensei. Some still use the Ikari and Kana. Is that because they prefer the LED sensors, is it marketing, or are they just curious? I wonder how that will be perceived by the consumer. Didn't SS say the Sensei was this awesome thing that everyone wants to use?


I would not be surpised by that at all, almost all competetive gamers have used an IME 3.0 and been forced not to due to sponsors for so many years, being able to have a mouse that is so close to it in shape and size must be awesome. - Specially if the performance is up to par


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Which gamers are using the Rival?


It looks like 4 out of 5 NIP players use it and 2 out of 5 from Fnatic. Only two (from what I can tell) Sensei mice out of those 10.


----------



## Bentz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> It looks like 4 out of 5 NIP players use it. About 3 out of 5 from Fnatic.


I noticed that when I was watching the ESL tournament. I saw a player using one and I was like "is that what I think it is!?"


----------



## zealord

Oh man I kinda want this mouse. I have so many mice already. like women shoes ...

Anyone here who has it already and can say something about it? Compare it to other mice?


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Anyone here who has it already and can say something about it? Compare it to other mice?


Nope. Cannot talk about it.

Here is "evidence" that the coating is like the FK. Sweat your hands off kids with this "anti sweat" coating. Maybe you guys will say it is because of the LED. Well, why do I sweat like that when I use the FK? There is no LED on the FK and it has the same coating.


----------



## Atavax

we'll just have to wait and see when it launches how bad any possible built in recoil compensation is, how its dealt with if it is dealt with by different shooter communities. Also, see how its sensor stacks up. Until then, probably getting a ec1 CL for my next mouse.


----------



## mousefan

are you kdding me? XD Recoil compensation in the Rival? get right and devil walk just used this mouse ona a highest level csgo event. ^^

don't smoke that haze brothers.


----------



## mousefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atavax*
> 
> we'll just have to wait and see when it launches how bad any possible built in recoil compensation is, how its dealt with if it is dealt with by different shooter communities. Also, see how its sensor stacks up. Until then, probably getting a ec1 CL for my next mouse.


and do yourself a favour and just grab a G400 or G400s if you want a even better mouse in terms of tracking and with a big approved world class shape. the mx518/g400 shape is the most popular shape in the gaming scene of all times. i got my five g400 mice for 150 euros. one for 30 euros and the mouse is a bossunit.

especially if you already got a EC1 evo.
but taste is taste, maybe you just aimed for those ime 3.0 like shape no matter what and if the world goes down (i know that will to wanna have







). just a reagular tip from me.


----------



## popups

Spoiler: Comment



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mousefan*
> 
> are you kdding me? XD Recoil compensation in the Rival? get right and devil walk just used this mouse ona a highest level csgo event. ^^
> 
> don't smoke that haze brothers.





We were talking about the SteelSeries Engine. That was something listed. It may have been a translation error or it could have been an idea they dropped before release.


Spoiler: Comment



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mousefan*
> 
> the mx518/g400 shape is the most popular shape in the gaming scene of all times.





I don't remember that being the case. It was all about the Intellimouse. Then it was the DeathAdder.


----------



## mousefan

all right my bad.

i saw those ratings made by surveys at least in germany. and i really think a mx518 was more popular than a ime 3.0. we are not only talking about professional players here or those wannabe's, but imagine all those casual players invested in mx 518's because the mouse were in everbody's mouth.









i am pretty sure the mx 518 has to be one the best selling mice ever.

ah yeah and because of recoilcontrol in a mouseengine. ofcourse i as a sportsman wouldn't use that, but i think it's absurde it could be implemented in the engine. but we'll see and i don't know.


----------



## jung1e

At RaidCall EMSOne, I noticed devilwalk, Friis, Xizt, GeT_RiGhT, friberg, Fifflaren all using the Rival. There were probably more but it seems like everyone's trying the Rival for the reminiscent and honestly in my opinion unrivaled *pun intended* comfort of the IME3.0. Still using mine from 8 yrs ago and got some Legend Editions for emergency ^_^.


----------



## mousefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jung1e*
> 
> At RaidCall EMSOne, I noticed devilwalk, Friis, Xizt, GeT_RiGhT all using the Rival. There were probably more but it seems like everyone's trying the Rival for the reminiscent and honestly in my opinion unrivaled *pun intended* comfort of the IME3.0. Still using mine from 8 yrs ago and got some Legend Editions for emergency ^_^.


The IME 3.0 is killer if the series wouldn't have that mousewheelbug. but a fully working ime 3.0 legends edition would be welcome everytime. especially a refresh of that mouse.

there you asking why such a murderrich company like ms doens't seem to think a second about to do it. they rather more and more coming up with special mouse designes and units i am not interested in.


----------



## jung1e

Yeah even with my 3.0, I am still tempted to grab the Rival just to satisfy my curiousity or just to have one for reference sake haha.


----------



## mousefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jung1e*
> 
> Yeah even with my 3.0, I am still tempted to grab the Rival just to satisfy my curiousity or just to have one for reference sake haha.


hehe same story less and more here. we as mousemaniancs wouldn't need it, but we want it and that's the difference. but why not giving it a go. everything public about the rival seems to be promising. this mouse and gaming thing is one of the very few hobbies i have today. XD


----------



## Axaion

Actually.. seeing as the IME 3.0 keeps breaking, and were gonna run out of stock at some point.. a proper alternative or refresh would be highly wanted on my part


----------



## jung1e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> Actually.. seeing as the IME 3.0 keeps breaking, and were gonna run out of stock at some point.. a proper alternative or refresh would be highly wanted on my part


Lets hope the Rival lives up to the expectations then ;].


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jung1e*
> 
> At RaidCall EMSOne, I noticed devilwalk, Friis, Xizt, GeT_RiGhT all using the Rival. There were probably more but it seems like everyone's trying the Rival for the reminiscent and honestly in my opinion unrivaled *pun intended* comfort of the IME3.0. Still using mine from 8 yrs ago and got some Legend Editions for emergency ^_^.


Xizt, Friberg, Get Right, Fifflaren (I think), Friis, Devil Walk, Schneider, maybe a couple more.

Forest is not giving up that Kinzu. Unlike Starix who "gave" up his Intellimouse Optical for a Kana.


----------



## Sriracha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Because dragging around a 130gram mouse in games where you move the mouse constantly sucks.
> I tried playing RTS, moba, quake with a fat mouse like 5k, was a horrible experience.
> 
> Max 100gram for me, over that the mouse is useless.
> The Rival seems to be long as balls aswell, longer then deathadder ;O
> Big ass mouse with nothing special.
> 
> Pass


I doubt that Steelseries would make a heavy mouse on purpose. They even said in their Xai marketing that "a heavy mouse makes your hands tired". Why would they change that design principle now?


----------



## popups

Can anyone tell me how a Sensei compares to a Kana in regards to *shape*. I thought the Kana was okay for certain people... I ask because if the Sensei's shape is awesome, I would really want SteelSeries to offer their 3310 in that shell. I know they don't want to sell the Kana v2 everywhere for obvious reasons. I think they could sell a 3310 Sensei with much more success.

I never really had SteelSeries in my mind over the years because of their laser based mice and their lower end PixArt offerings. I only thought of buying a Kana v2 because of the 3090. Since I dislike the Kana's shape I had no other SS mouse in mind until the 3310 Rival. However, the Rival doesn't look of high quality when it comes to the shell, whereas the Sensei looks a lot better in that regard. SteelSeries offer the 3310 in your Sensei.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sriracha*
> 
> I doubt that Steelseries would make a heavy mouse on purpose. They even said in their Xai marketing that "a heavy mouse makes your hands tired". Why would they change that design principle now?


I doubt the claimed weight is without cable. Just like I doubted its length listing. If the shell is designed as I imagine it is, the mouse will weigh near that of the EC1.


----------



## Atavax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mousefan*
> 
> and do yourself a favour and just grab a G400 or G400s if you want a even better mouse in terms of tracking and with a big approved world class shape. the mx518/g400 shape is the most popular shape in the gaming scene of all times. i got my five g400 mice for 150 euros. one for 30 euros and the mouse is a bossunit.
> 
> especially if you already got a EC1 evo.
> but taste is taste, maybe you just aimed for those ime 3.0 like shape no matter what and if the world goes down (i know that will to wanna have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). just a reagular tip from me.


don't own a zowie yet. When i was young, i exclusively used logitechs. Won a DA, used it a bit, when i broke that, i ordered a g400 online and was unlucky enough to have an old model with the prediction, also had trouble with a finicky cable, randomly losing function of the mouse in the middle of games that only got worse over time. Currently using another won DA. If logitech ever gets their head out of their ass and tried to make a quality optical mouse without prediction and without a garbage cable, i'd definitely be interested. For now, i think i'll give zowie a go.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Can anyone tell me how a Sensei compares to a Kana in regards to *shape*. I thought the Kana was okay for certain people... I ask because if the Sensei's shape is awesome, I would really want SteelSeries to offer their 3310 in that shell. I know they don't want to sell the Kana v2 everywhere for obvious reasons. I think they could sell a 3310 Sensei with much more success.
> 
> I never really had SteelSeries in my mind over the years because of their laser based mice and their lower end PixArt offerings. I only thought of buying a Kana v2 because of the 3090. Since I dislike the Kana's shape I had no other SS mouse in mind until the 3310 Rival. However, the Rival doesn't look of high quality when it comes to the shell, whereas the Sensei looks a lot better in that regard. SteelSeries offer the 3310 in your Sensei.
> I doubt the claimed weight is without cable. Just like I doubted its length listing. If the shell is designed as I imagine it is, the mouse will weigh near that of the EC1.


Kana and Sensei got the same shape except for the sidebuttons, just different size. Like EC1 and EC2. I would also love a optical Sensei (Raw glossy), I can´t use Kana cause of the sidebuttons.... how did the think when they designed them?! Its´s Impossible for me to hold it without accidently pressing them every 2 seconds.


----------



## GHADthc

I really hope it doesn't have the same coating as the FK, I personally didn't like it, out of my 3 Zowie mice, the FK has been used the least, maybe I just got one from a bad batch or something, but the coating is rough and lumpy (in certain places) on mine.


----------



## irakyl

how does the avago 3310 compare to the 3090, can anyone give me some info ?


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GHADthc*
> 
> I really hope it doesn't have the same coating as the FK, I personally didn't like it, out of my 3 Zowie mice, the FK has been used the least, maybe I just got one from a bad batch or something, but the coating is rough and lumpy (in certain places) on mine.


I wish my FK had a "rough and lumpy" coating. Mine is smooth, feels something like a chalk board but smoother.

A rough surface on a mouse should help stop people from sweating and it would give better traction overall. When I am shooting a firearm I don't like it to have a smooth grip, I need it to have some rough texture to lock into my hand. Same goes for mice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irakyl*
> 
> how does the avago 3310 compare to the 3090, can anyone give me some info ?


It should be the same in some respects and a whole lot better in others. The 50 CPI "native" increments itself is a huge improvement over the 3090. I want to know how much megapixels/FPS it can do.


----------



## whatsntomake

I'm tempted to get this.

My experience with the sensei is mixed.
I owned a steel series sensei for about 1.5 years and I really disliked the "cheap" (coating and finish) of that mouse.
The sensor on the sensei also had some acceleration issues. That didn't really bother me back then as much as it does now.
The steel series engine was very buggy for me - it would semi brick my mouse - and it required some extensive uninstalling/installing before it finally worked. This was back in 2011 though.
The profile loading/exporting on the mouse was extremely un-intuitive.

So this time around, I'm really hoping this mouse looks/feels better and less cheap. Steelseries engine isn't such a pain in the butt to install (I'm really worried about this because of my previous experiences and windows 8.1 just came out - so i'm expecting alot of hickups).

Surfing through this entire thread, I see alot of mixed thoughts about this sensor. Is this going to be a nice, precise, jitter-free with no acceleration sensor? Oh and new switches or something. I wonder how the quality of internals of this baby are going to be.


----------



## jayfkay

acceleration is not a bad thing








in fact all the top teams in counterstrike play with acceleration and still do sick stuff.


----------



## jung1e

Decided to pull the trigger and preordered. Luckily I live in the US otherwise that shipping would have convinced me otherwise :x

http://www.hltv.org/?pageid=154&galleryid=5801&pictureid=28210
http://www.hltv.org/?pageid=154&galleryid=5801&pictureid=28208
http://www.hltv.org/?pageid=154&galleryid=5801&pictureid=28246
GTR and Xizt

http://www.hltv.org/?pageid=154&galleryid=5801&pictureid=28130
http://www.hltv.org/?pageid=154&galleryid=5800&pictureid=28016
Friis

http://www.hltv.org/?pageid=154&galleryid=5800&pictureid=28027
schneider

http://www.hltv.org/?pageid=154&galleryid=5801&pictureid=28124
devilwalk

http://www.hltv.org/?pageid=154&galleryid=5801&pictureid=28204
friberg

To add on to my previous post about which pros I saw using it since I got PMs about it.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jung1e*
> 
> Decided to pull the trigger and preordered. Luckily I live in the US otherwise that shipping would have convinced me otherwise :x
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/?pageid=154&galleryid=5801&pictureid=28210
> http://www.hltv.org/?pageid=154&galleryid=5801&pictureid=28208
> http://www.hltv.org/?pageid=154&galleryid=5801&pictureid=28246
> GTR and Xizt
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/?pageid=154&galleryid=5801&pictureid=28130
> http://www.hltv.org/?pageid=154&galleryid=5800&pictureid=28016
> Friis
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/?pageid=154&galleryid=5800&pictureid=28027
> schneider
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/?pageid=154&galleryid=5801&pictureid=28124
> devilwalk
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/?pageid=154&galleryid=5801&pictureid=28204
> friberg
> 
> To add on to my previous post about which pros I saw using it since I got PMs about it.


I did not follow the event, but how did the pro gamers that used the Rivals play?


----------



## jayfkay

probably like always.

btw u guys do realize its part of the marketing to have good players use this mouse and make that public?


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> probably like always.
> 
> btw u guys do realize its part of the marketing to have good players use this mouse and make that public?


yes of course, was thinking about that too. Thats why I am intersted if they will continue to use them and how they performed with the new mouse. I like that it is a big mouse, because my current one feels to small for my rather big hand.


----------



## jung1e

GTR got the best rating overall at the event and NIP finished 2nd, but then again at the top level they can use any gear and still do well. NIP actually lost their luggage and had to borrow equip of other pros for the group stage.

GTR, Xizt both used the 3.0 before so Im pretty sure they actually like the shape, and even when the Sensei came out GTR went back to the Xai. Im guessing friberg prefers ergonomic shape too considering him and Xizt used the Ikari prior to trying the Rival.

I mean Im not a big fan of SS but this mouse actually sparks my interest and its been a while since a mouse has done that :3


----------



## whatsntomake

Yea it might be marketing that these cs guys are using the rival but I find it surprisingly how most of these guys seem to prefer the kinzu, kana steelseries mouses over the flag ship steelseries sensei.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jung1e*
> 
> GTR got the best rating overall at the event and NIP finished 2nd, but then again at the top level they can use any gear and still do well. NIP actually lost their luggage and had to borrow equip of other pros for the group stage.
> 
> GTR, Xizt both used the 3.0 before so Im pretty sure they actually like the shape, and even when the Sensei came out GTR went back to the Xai. Im guessing friberg prefers ergonomic shape too considering him and Xizt used the Ikari prior to trying the Rival.
> 
> I mean Im not a big fan of SS but this mouse actually sparks my interest and its been a while since a mouse has done that :3


yeah me2. I have so many mice already. Kana, EC1, FK, three different 3.0 (SS, normal, very old one), 1.1, Xai, Kinzu, but I just can't get enough and this one does look really comfortable. I am not into competitive gaming anymore. Played a lot of 1.6 back in the days.

Guess I am gonna buy it, screw money !


----------



## jung1e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whatsntomake*
> 
> Yea it might be marketing that these cs guys are using the rival but I find it surprisingly how most of these guys seem to prefer the kinzu, kana steelseries mouses over the flag ship steelseries sensei.


Because some prefer the smaller size of Kana/Kinzu and alot of them played with IMO1.1 like markeloff and starix so they would prefer the Kana. f0rest used the Krait so he would prefer a smaller 3 button mouse, etc. Also most prefer a rubber coating or even glossy compared to the metallic of the Sensei.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jung1e*
> 
> To add on to my previous post about which pros I saw using it since I got PMs about it.


Redundant post.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1432942/steelseries-rival/260#post_21072505

Now I made it more so.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whatsntomake*
> 
> Yea it might be marketing that these cs guys are using the rival but I find it surprisingly how most of these guys seem to prefer the kinzu, kana steelseries mouses over the flag ship steelseries sensei.


1. Size. The Sensei is the largest mouse Steelseries makes with the ambidextrous design.
2. Sensor. The Sensei has acceleration while minor it has it
3. Possibly the most obvious reason. Simply Preference.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> probably like always.
> 
> btw u guys do realize its part of the marketing to have good players use this mouse and make that public?


Should be clarified: consistent(!) acceleration is not necessarily bad. Random one (like A9500/9800 sensor mice) is.


----------



## Vantavia

So it's a deathadder that will break in one week?


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vantavia*
> 
> So it's a deathadder that will break in one week?


why would you think that it does break in one week?


----------



## Imprecision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> why would you think that it does break in one week?


Standard OCN hyperbole.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vantavia*
> 
> So it's a deathadder that will break in one week?


>brony
>likes razer
out
get
out.


----------



## jayfkay

likes razer and doesnt like mousepads. its all marketing and useless gimmicks u know


----------



## early

At 128g it's too heavy, IMO. Obviously it can still feel good in hand, but it would probably feel even better with 30g less weight.
And I really hope it doesn't require that software (Engine) to be installed.


----------



## Vantavia

I use 450dpi with a zowie mouse and a large mouse mat. I seriously hope you aren't referring to me. I owned a Xai that was plagued by random disconnects, the edges felt sharp and unrefined compared to my deathadder. I got a Zowie EC2 eVo because the deathadder was too big for my hands and am now looking for an even smaller, lighter mouse. I'm convinced that people are receiving counterfeit mice and blaming Razer, I had it happen to me a few days ago.

I'm not a fan of Razer per-say I just think they get way too much flack, they produced one of the best sensors of all time but slowly got consumed by the casual gamer market.

ok... onto Steelseries

Check out the average review for almost any steel-series mouse, they are almost always below 3 stars. All of their optical mice seem to be a joke and who the hell would want a laser mouse with a cloth mat?

Then they come out with a what? 8200dpi mouse to respond to Razer's new high dpi mice. They don't know any better, they aren't doing anything about it. The only thing steelseries is creditable for is their reasonably priced and stupidly overrated QCK+


----------



## Axaion

Nah man, im just brony hating, nothing personal


----------



## Vantavia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> Nah man, im just brony hating, nothing personal


Kinda is... I find some of the fandom cringe-worthy but that doesn't mean I pick fights.

Back on topic (kinda) 75 quid for a laser mouse usrsseries?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/SteelSeries-Sensei-Grade-Laser-Mouse/dp/B005HGCNU2/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1383064775&sr=8-5&keywords=steelseries+mouse


----------



## Axaion

yeah, ive never even considered any steelseries mice cept for the old repainted intellimice, and the rival because of its shape. 99% sure the coating is going to be horrible though


----------



## 50shadesofray

RIVAL or Deathadder 2013?


----------



## zealord

damn we need more information I can't stand still


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *50shadesofray*
> 
> RIVAL or Deathadder 2013?


I would likely choose the Rival over the DeathAdder 4G. The fact I don't need an email address to setup my mouse. There is a CPI button already on the mouse, which Razer took off the DeathAdder 4G (likely to farm emails with Synapse). I can change the LED color to something less bright. It's longer and better shaped. The sensor allows more freedom, from what I can tell. There is no braided cable. You could have (from what I read) angle snapping on or off (I don't know if the DA does that).


----------



## Skylit

Extra CPI buttons are cost factor. Save money on top tact switches, ads up. Would have rather seen them implemented considering MSRP price hike of comparable devices.

Up to Razer to combat competitive release. Not typical for such an early change but they could effectively beat out specific features relatively easy. Not as if they dont have a couple things over the rival as is.


----------



## Vikhr

Kind of funny that you mention dpi buttons on the 2013 DA since the prototype had them.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> Extra CPI buttons are cost factor. Save money on top tact switches, ads up. Would have rather seen them implemented considering MSRP price hike of comparable devices.
> 
> Up to Razer to combat competitive release. Not typical for such an early change but they could effectively beat out specific features relatively easy. Not as if they dont have a couple things over the rival as is.


The DeathAdder 4G still has the ability to use those CPI buttons. When I was thinking about getting the DA 4G I was planning of adding them back using the ones from another Razer.

I doubt it was a cost saving measure only. Why require emails to use a software to change the settings when you had the ability on hardware prior? If they didn't require email registration I would agree completely. However, data mining can make you money. You know when you sign up for a CC, or when you try those "free offers" that companies market, they sell your data?

They can easily add LED customization if they wanted.


----------



## Axaion

Razer most likely removed them because theyre useless in the middle of a fight in games, wish steelseries did the same


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> The DeathAdder 4G still has the ability to use those CPI buttons. When I was thinking about getting the DA 4G I was planning of adding them back using the ones from another Razer.
> 
> I doubt it was a cost saving measure only. Why require emails to use a software to change the settings when you had the ability on hardware prior? If they didn't require email registration I would agree completely. However, data mining can make you money. You know when you sign up for a CC, or when you try those "free offers" that companies market, they sell your data?
> 
> They can easily add LED customization if they wanted.


As far as I remember, the clause listed and specifically stated email would not be shared with outside sources. Data mining and selling of user info was too big of a concern upon release; granted I haven't bothered to check if terms were updated past then.

Razers whole motive toward cloud computing actually helps save money on other resources such as internal memory and configuration. Can source alternative units (and skip external) if scaled CPI/polled/accel setting(s) are saved elsewhere.

Don't be surprised when a few alternative companies follow suit; Steelseries is already planning on doing something similar according to SS engine 3 page. (Just be sure to check the terms)


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> Razer most likely removed them because theyre useless in the middle of a fight in games, wish steelseries did the same


You could disable it.

I don't mind one CPI button, that is out of the way, as long as I can disable it. I would use the CPI button for a different CPI setting for in-game and desktop usage. I wouldn't need drivers to be installed on everything I happen to use. It's useful when going from PC to MAC. Plus, when I use a higher CPI than my resolution with games that use raw input, I don't have to install drivers (like I do with the DeathAdder) to change CPI when I am not using raw input. Obviously, if I just use one PC and one mouse it wouldn't be that much of a hassle when I don't have CPI switching on the mouse. Another reason why I packed away the DeathAdder.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> You could disable it.
> 
> I don't mind one CPI button, that is out of the way, as long as I can disable it. I would use the CPI button for a different CPI setting for in-game and desktop usage. I wouldn't need drivers to be installed on everything I happen to use. It's useful when going from PC to MAC. Plus, when I use a higher CPI than my resolution with games that use raw input, I don't have to install drivers (like I do with the DeathAdder) to change CPI when I am not using raw input. Obviously, if I just use one PC and one mouse it wouldn't be that much of a hassle when I don't have CPI switching on the mouse. Another reason why I packed away the DeathAdder.


I guess, hopefully it would allow you to disable it, and remove drivers forever and it will remember its settings. - I hate mouse drivers.. theyre almost as bad as the bloat nvidia has been adding to their drivers over time lol


----------



## whatsntomake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> I guess, hopefully it would allow you to disable it, and remove drivers forever and it will remember its settings. - I hate mouse drivers.. theyre almost as bad as the bloat nvidia has been adding to their drivers over time lol


I 100% agree with that.
I wish that would happen as well.
Makes me very tempted to get a zowie


----------



## superior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whatsntomake*
> 
> I 100% agree with that.
> I wish that would happen as well.
> Makes me very tempted to get a zowie


You don't even need to use the SteelSeries engine... Customize what you want then uninstall, is that really to hard? Hardly seems worth getting a Zowie mice over a Rival for that one reason...


----------



## GHADthc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superior*
> 
> You don't even need to use the SteelSeries engine... Customize what you want then uninstall, is that really to hard? Hardly seems worth getting a Zowie mice over a Rival for that one reason...


This is true, the settings stay on the mouse once the program has been uninstalled.
If I recall it can be a bit tricky if you have multiple SS mice though and want different settings, but luckily for me I set all my mice the same (apart from my Zowie mice being 450 instead of 400 cpi).


----------



## jayfkay

yeah but even people that have multiple mice only use one most of the time.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vikhr*
> 
> Kind of funny that you mention dpi buttons on the 2013 DA since the prototype had them.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You can still bind the two side buttons to change CPI so it doesn't really bother me.


----------



## test user

Still uncertain about the shape. Might be good, might not. The pumped-up dpi is also suspicious. It's a mouse I'd like to try, but not at the price.


----------



## Atavax

so we know that you will be able to have it run on specific settings without any driver installed on the OS? Because i want to try playing on Linux and probably steam os and the mouse software for all companies only supports windows and apple atm and with my current razer mouse, if it doesn't have the software loaded, it defaults to max dpi and god knows what frequency.


----------



## jayfkay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *test user*
> 
> Still uncertain about the shape. Might be good, might not. The pumped-up dpi is also suspicious. It's a mouse I'd like to try, but not at the price.


but teh prize is very competetive!!!11111


----------



## Konkistadori

Might buy this when my 5x 1800dpi deathadders die


----------



## test user

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> but teh prize is very competetive!!!11111


Yeah, very. 60 e here in Finland...


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> yeah but even people that have multiple mice only use one most of the time.


I must be unique because I use 3 mice regularly. I have two sitting in-front of me now. I also use two different pads, which are sitting in-front of me now. I even used two different keyboards until recently...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> but teh prize is very competetive!!!11111


It might be competitive if the build quality and design is great. I don't see the design being "great". When it drops about $10 I will think about it. Right now the US Amazon site has the DeathAdder 2013 for $53 with free shipping.


----------



## Razor 116

Any info on a possible release date, I know it ships In November (Based on the pre order) but anyone got info on a actual date?


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Any info on a possible release date, I know it ships In November (Based on the pre order) but anyone got info on a actual date?


15.11


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> I must be unique because I use 3 mice regularly. I have two sitting in-front of me now. I also use two different pads, which are sitting in-front of me now. I even used two different keyboards until recently...
> It might be competitive if the build quality and design is great. I don't see the design being "great". When it drops about $10 I will think about it. Right now the US Amazon site has the DeathAdder 2013 for $53 with free shipping.


I've had a Steelseries Sensei Raw for almost a year now and it hasn't skipped a beat. Had a Deathadder for about a week when the left or right click can't remember went extremely light. I did like the design of the Deathadder though and it seems Steelseries has a more refined right handed ergonomic design without useless designs just for looks like Razer IMO.

The Rival Is £50 in the UK from their site so quite low when the features are taken into consideration.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> 15.11


Source?


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> I've had a Steelseries Sensei Raw for almost a year now and it hasn't skipped a beat. Had a Deathadder for about a week when the left or right click can't remember went extremely light. I did like the design of the Deathadder though and it seems Steelseries has a more refined right handed ergonomic design without useless designs just for looks like Razer IMO.


The DeathAdder 3.5G and the DeathAdder 2013 are different mice. They have the same exterior shape and size. The sensor, switch placement, scroll wheel, PCB, side buttons, etc, are different than previous versions.

Switches will always become lighter from the day you first use the mouse. The old DeathAdder has the switches behind the scroll wheel. So the switches will feel very light on the DA 3.5G once you break-in the mouse. The Sensei has the switches further forward, they will feel stiffer even after you break-in the mouse. I think they use stiffer switches in the Sensei Raw, which means they will still feel heavier than the DA 3.5G and DA 2013's switches over time.

I don't feel like the price for the Rival is worth it even with all the "features" taken into account. LEDs and name plates are irrelevant. Software can add many features to any mouse. What do I get when I don't use drivers and don't care about childish features (such as LEDs and name plates)? The reason I don't think it's worth more than the DeathAdder 2013 is the design of the shell of the mouse.

The DeathAdder would have a better shape if Razer didn't fall into that "we need a signature appearance" mindset. Many car companies do the same thing with the grill of their cars. Their designs would be much better if they didn't force their brand's "signature shape" into a design that doesn't suit it.


----------



## jayfkay

deathadder only needs to be slightly longer and a bit more mass then it would decent, at least for me


----------



## 50shadesofray

I just got the deathadder 2013 because i am too impatient for the rival... The sensor is awesome, looks are awesome. But after using my m65 this mouse feels like air.
Razer needs an XL size of the DA cause the shape is super comfortable but my fingertips still hang off 1/2 an inch when i fully palm it. I could go with logitech mice but lets face it: they are extremely hideous


----------



## Atavax

what features could you add to a Rival to make it worth more in your eyes? What is it lacking that you would want from a $60 mouse?


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atavax*
> 
> what features could you add to a Rival to make it worth more in your eyes? What is it lacking that you would want from a $60 mouse?


Ditch the razer wannabe sidegrips and stick to proper rubber coating like the IME 3.0 or Xai


----------



## Atavax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> Ditch the razer wannabe sidegrips and stick to proper rubber coating like the IME 3.0 or Xai


that seems like something you purely prefer, not necessarily something that would justify a mouse costing more.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atavax*
> 
> that seems like something you purely prefer, not necessarily something that would justify a mouse costing more.


Oh it is, but rubber grips like the da 2013 and the rival.. just feels like a massive cop out, since rubber gets slippery as a bar of soap in prison once its just moist.


----------



## Atavax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> Oh it is, but rubber grips like the da 2013 and the rival.. just feels like a massive cop out, since rubber gets slippery as a bar of soap in prison once its just moist.


seems like every mouse surface that isn't described as glossy is described as rubber or maybe rubber like...

i would think even if the rubber itself is slick when you sweat, it seems like there is likely give in the rubber, which should give you some grip even if the surface is slick.


----------



## jayfkay

coating doesnt rly matter as long as you can grip it nicely... tho i made the best experience with good old glossy + rubber mix. preferabbly rubber sides and glossy top.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atavax*
> 
> seems like every mouse surface that isn't described as glossy is described as rubber or maybe rubber like...
> 
> i would think even if the rubber itself is slick when you sweat, it seems like there is likely give in the rubber, which should give you some grip even if the surface is slick.


I cant stand glossy sides either, as my hands are neither dry as a desert, or wet as a dog scuba diving. - the IME 3.0 and Xai basicly has the best coatings you can get, they work even with dry hands, or wet hands, and they last forever(almost.)
-
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> coating doesnt rly matter as long as you can grip it nicely... tho i made the best experience with good old glossy + rubber mix. preferabbly rubber sides and glossy top.


Yep, Rubber sides and glossy top, preferably somewhat rough glossy top like the .. IME 3.0, or Xai, which is not slippery at all, but dosent make your hand sweat like the coatings on The DA, EC series mice, or any mice like that.


----------



## Vikhr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atavax*
> 
> seems like every mouse surface that isn't described as glossy is described as rubber or maybe rubber like...
> 
> i would think even if the rubber itself is slick when you sweat, it seems like there is likely give in the rubber, which should give you some grip even if the surface is slick.


There are textured finishes and matte plastic finishes like the one on the top of the G400. I personally like glossy finishes and rough textured finishes like the one on the WMO, rubber sides are ok as long as the top is glossy. My hands don't really sweat on glossy plastic, rubber finishes and whatever they use on the FK make my hand perspire much more than they normally would.

Not really for some people, the rubber sidegrips on the DA 2013 have quite a bit of give and texture to them and my fingers just slide off of them as soon as they start to sweat. I've had a couple of other rubber coated mice that were no better, in two cases the rubber just peeled off (Deathadder Black Edition and G500) on my thumb and pinky contact points.


----------



## Atavax

have any of you guys that dislike rubber surfaces tried the zowie fk? was thinking about getting the ec1 cl, which is supposed to have the same surface as the fk.


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atavax*
> 
> have any of you guys that dislike rubber surfaces tried the zowie fk? was thinking about getting the ec1 cl, which is supposed to have the same surface as the fk.


Yes I have. The shape makes it easy to grip but with my dry hands the mouse shifts around a little and doesnt feel good. I got the EC1 white yesterday which sticks to my hand like glue. Superb mouse. If you got dry hands you're usually better off with either all gloss or atleast some gloss.


----------



## whatsntomake

Be nice if zowie released a new mouse with some internal specs like the rival.
Down with mouse drivers!


----------



## Atavax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whatsntomake*
> 
> Be nice if zowie released a new mouse with some internal specs like the rival.
> Down with mouse drivers!


you mean just a higher dpi sensor?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> Yes I have. The shape makes it easy to grip but with my dry hands the mouse shifts around a little and doesnt feel good. I got the EC1 white yesterday which sticks to my hand like glue. Superb mouse. If you got dry hands you're usually better off with either all gloss or atleast some gloss.


yeah, the one thing i know i dont want is gloss sides. thats the thing i hate most about my 3.5g da


----------



## jayfkay

whatstomake u can use all SS mice without driver.... you can install driver once to create settings and then uninstall it again. rly the sensei raw feels like a good mouse to me, if it was ergonomic i wouldve been using it


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atavax*
> 
> yeah, the one thing i know i dont want is gloss sides. thats the thing i hate most about my 3.5g da


I love the glossy sides of the standard DeathAdder 3.5G. I prefer it over my black edition DeathAdder. I took off the rest of the coating from the sides of my DA BE. I don't mind the coating on top of the DA BE to much when the sides are glossy... If the sides of the FK were glossy I could lift it better, but my palm would still sweat with that coating it uses.


----------



## kiulin

New mouse of CM
Looks likes 3.0/Rival to me


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiulin*
> 
> New mouse of CM
> Looks likes 3.0/Rival to me


looks neat, but performance will decide for both.. and saddend to see they also went with the rubber grips on the side..


----------



## end0rphine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiulin*
> 
> New mouse of CM
> Looks likes 3.0/Rival to me


Same shell as DRTCM37BK. Hated it.


----------



## whatsntomake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiulin*
> 
> New mouse of CM
> Looks likes 3.0/Rival to me


What is that mouse above?


----------



## zerouse7en

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> 15.11


The distributor of Steel in my country has said that Rival is likely available in next 12 days with 59.50 USD price tag.


----------



## superior

Pre-ordered my Rival today from Aus, hefty price but keen to give it a try.


----------



## end0rphine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superior*
> 
> Pre-ordered my Rival today from Aus, hefty price but keen to give it a try.


Keen to give it a try for $140? Synnex (aus distro) will have it this month.


----------



## r0ach

I don't understand why people are still talking about this mouse after witnessing the insane amount of smoothing they had to apply to Deathadder 2013 to get DPI that high on an optical. Mice like the MS 1.1a with MLT04 were highly regarded because they had completely imperceptible smoothing or prediction.


----------



## jayfkay

still gna try it just for the shape


----------



## Larson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> I don't understand why people are still talking about this mouse after witnessing the insane amount of smoothing they had to apply to Deathadder 2013 to get DPI that high on an optical. Mice like the MS 1.1a with MLT04 were highly regarded because they had completely imperceptible smoothing or prediction.


It's Not only about the sensor, shape is in my opinion more important than everything else


----------



## whatsntomake

Yea the shape is going to be nice for palm users with normal sized hands.
That CM mouse shown with that topre keyboard over at geekhack had also gotten my attention as well.
Now only if CM would stop ninja-ing their mouse.


----------



## Masaru

Do you think it will work for fingertip users aswell?


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> I don't understand why people are still talking about this mouse after witnessing the insane amount of smoothing they had to apply to Deathadder 2013 to get DPI that high on an optical. Mice like the MS 1.1a with MLT04 were highly regarded because they had completely imperceptible smoothing or prediction.


I don't mind the smoothing on DA 2013, doesn't notice it. If you look at the pro CS:GO players there are some who use ZOWIE mice at 450 DPI. I can't use that bacause of the input lag or what it is that makes it feel so sluggish, but clearly it works for them. I would say shape is often more important than a little bit of smoothing. If the mouse with the "perfect" sensor have a bad shape I know I wouldn't use it.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> I don't understand why people are still talking about this mouse after witnessing the insane amount of smoothing they had to apply to Deathadder 2013 to get DPI that high on an optical. Mice like the MS 1.1a with MLT04 were highly regarded because they had completely imperceptible smoothing or prediction.


I don't mind the smoothing on DA 2013, doesn't notice it. If you look at the pro CS:GO players there are some who use ZOWIE mice at 450 DPI. I can't use that bacause of the input lag or what it is that makes it feel so sluggish, but clearly it works for them. I would say shape is often more important than a little bit of smoothing. If the mouse with the "perfect" sensor have a bad shape I know I wouldn't use it.


----------



## 50shadesofray

i dont even notice any smoothing on my deathadder 2013 @ 1000dpi... if anything it feels a lot better than my corsair m65 did at 1000dpi


----------



## Atavax

lol, fairly inactive thread, but everyone needs to comment after someone rages









Really, if certain mice were so much better than others, pros would be using them, or at the very least everyone winning competitions would be using them. The closest thing we have to a fairly universal thing is most pros in shooters use a dpi below 1,000.


----------



## Arc0s

I don't feel the smoothing on the da 2013 either.


----------



## Aventadoor

In what possible way can this mouse be better then a DA 2013, other then its shape?
I personally cant find any flaws with the DA 2013 so far.


----------



## Atavax

potential non ergonomic faults with DA: It has smoothing. Changing settings requires you to log into razer's cloud. If razer's cloud isn't up, you can't change your settings. At least with the DA 3.5g, your settings aren't saved inside the mouse and you need synapse running to have any custom settings at all including non default dpi. There is a significant delay after clicking a button before the button click registers. It has a braided cable, which is better than the cheap plastic cables, but generally quality rubber cables are preferable and are more flexible and durable. Rubber sides are glued and can peel off. For some people rubber sides seem to induce sweating and when your sweating, rubber tends to be quite slick. There is the whole making an optical mouse with insanely high dpi when high dpi is generally a bad thing. While every maker will occasionally make faulty products, Razer tends to have the worst reputation for build quality, seems to happen with their products more than other's.


----------



## Aventadoor

The Rival doesnt have smoothing?


----------



## Axaion

No one knows, or well.. those that do cant tell!


----------



## Atavax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> The Rival doesnt have smoothing?


until its released and people test it, we won't know. I would expect the sensors in both to be pretty comparable, but i don't know. I wasn't trying to directly compare the two though, as some problems persist with both. Like they both have rubber sides which can induce sweating and can make the rubber feel quite slick. Specifically where the Rival probably excels over the DA would be rubber cable instead of braided, the Rival's rubber sides are direct injected so should be more durable, shouldn't be as big of a delay for pressing a button to register, don't need to be in cloud to customize settings, and settings should be saved in mouse.


----------



## Arizonian

In case members were wondering what happened to their posts.

If you replied to a member who used profanity, that members post as well as your quoted reply was removed.

/thread cleaned.

Taking this opportunity as a reminder Per *Terms of Service*
Quote:


> You may not Use profanity. This includes the use of symbols, abbreviations, or acronyms to circumvent the no profanity rule.


Ok we can continue to move forward. Thank you.


----------



## Berserker1

In my opinion mice should be as responsive as possible, doing such things in gaming mice to achieve unnecessary high dpi number is unacceptable.
I know its crazy and asking too much, probably its better just to pre aim, learn weapons, maps, tactics and adapt like pro's to any bs that hardware manufacturers do.


----------



## MaximilianKohler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luxer*
> 
> These mice are always too big.


Have you tried the FK? That's a really small mouse.

For me, most gaming mice are either too small or are shaped poorly or have something wrong with their sensors.

This mouse actually looks to be an improvement over the usual steelseries mice. Hopefully it's not too thin width wise.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaximilianKohler*
> 
> This mouse actually looks to be an improvement over the usual steelseries mice. Hopefully it's not too thin width wise.


Depends on how they use that width. On paper mice can be to small or to big, it depends on how they are shaped. I think the Rival might have to much width on the right side of the mouse and not enough for the left side.


----------



## r0ach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> The Rival doesnt have smoothing?


Of course it will have high levels of smoothing. There are only 2 possibilities for this optical sensor architecture, either every setting above 1800 DPI will be unusable, or it will have enormous levels of smoothing and post process correction.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> Of course it will have high levels of smoothing. There are only 2 possibilities for this optical sensor architecture, either every setting above 1800 DPI will be unusable, or it will have enormous levels of smoothing and post process correction.


The Rival and DeathAdder sensors are different from the 3090. They are even different from each other. We are talking different stuff....

If a sensor is 900 CPI (hardware wise) doubling that to 1800 is okay. When you more than double the native resolution you have to do a lot to maintain nice tracking. I wonder what is the largest sensor (array size) you can make using the same sized mice.


----------



## r0ach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> The Rival and DeathAdder sensors are different from the 3090. They are even different from each other. We are talking different stuff....


We're not talking about different things at all.

The 6000 DPI 4g sensor has more smoothing than the 4000 DPI 3090 firmware.

You can easily extrapolate from that data, that neither sensor actually performs well at high DPI, and both require increasing levels of smoothing to go higher. The Steelseries Rival will be no different. Razer is also ahead of pretty much every other mouse company in technical capability, with the exception being Logitech. If Razer can't release a decent optical sensor with 6000 DPI, Steelseries has 0 chance.


----------



## superior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> We're not talking about different things at all.
> 
> The 6000 DPI 4g sensor has more smoothing than the 4000 DPI 3090 firmware.
> 
> You can easily extrapolate from that data, that neither sensor actually performs well at high DPI, and both require increasing levels of smoothing to go higher. The Steelseries Rival will be no different. Razer is also ahead of pretty much every other mouse company in technical capability, with the exception being Logitech. If Razer can't release a decent optical sensor with 6000 DPI, Steelseries has 0 chance.


Honestly there's no body here complaining except for you and you haven't even tested the mouse yet.


----------



## nlmiller0015

4000 dpi on counter strike Id love to see that


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> We're not talking about different things at all.
> 
> The 6000 DPI 4g sensor has more smoothing than the 4000 DPI 3090 firmware.
> 
> You can easily extrapolate from that data, that neither sensor actually performs well at high DPI, and both require increasing levels of smoothing to go higher. The Steelseries Rival will be no different. Razer is also ahead of pretty much every other mouse company in technical capability, with the exception being Logitech. If Razer can't release a decent optical sensor with 6000 DPI, Steelseries has 0 chance.


Avago isn't in the business anymore. PixArt are in control now. Business isn't as usual.

True, higher CPI mice will suck when it comes to pure performance. Obviously, more than 2 times the array size will cause issues regardless of sensor.

We don't know how the 4G operates nor do we know exactly how the 3310 does. The 3310 could have a 900 setting that is not altered with unnecessary processing. Is the 3310 even a 900 pixel sensor or a 1000? 800 isn't the 3090's pixel array size. I think you should wait a few weeks before you say the sensor is useless. You don't know how the array is being used. That is my point.

If you want a 3090 mouse closer to the hardware resolution stick with the G400. Otherwise, you need to get a 1800 CPI 3090.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superior*
> 
> Honestly there's no body here complaining except for you and you haven't even tested the mouse yet.


I do complain about latency of mice. I also complain of useless CPI settings. I would like a "raw" performing setting at the very least.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nlmiller0015*
> 
> 4000 dpi on counter strike Id love to see that


I use ~2500 CPI in GO. I set my sensitivity to 0.25. I don't think I could use anymore CPI.


----------



## Atavax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> I would like a "raw" performing setting at the very least.


you should get one of those shirts that say you like it raw...


----------



## superior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Avago isn't in the business anymore. PixArt are in control now. Business isn't as usual.
> 
> True, higher CPI mice will suck when it comes to pure performance. Obviously, more than 2 times the array size will cause issues regardless of sensor.
> 
> We don't know how the 4G operates nor do we know exactly how the 3310 does. The 3310 could have a 900 setting that is not altered with unnecessary processing. Is the 3310 even a 900 pixel sensor or a 1000? 800 isn't the 3090's pixel array size. I think you should wait a few weeks before you say the sensor is useless. You don't know how the array is being used. That is my point.
> 
> If you want a 3090 mouse closer to the hardware resolution stick with the G400. Otherwise, you need to get a 1800 CPI 3090.
> I do complain about latency of mice. I also complain of useless CPI settings. I would like a "raw" performing setting at the very least.
> I use ~2500 CPI in GO. I set my sensitivity to 0.25. I don't think I could use anymore CPI.


The fact that you're even using 2500 cpi in CS GO is laughable. There's nothing to complain about until there has been an extensive review of the product not just speculation, you even said so your self.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atavax*
> 
> you should get one of those shirts that say you like it raw...


Steel Series would sue me. You know their Sensei "Raw"?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superior*
> 
> The fact that you're even using 2500 cpi in CS GO is laughable. There's nothing to complain about until there has been an extensive review of the product not just speculation, you even said so your self.


That is the only native setting for Zowie 3090 mice. Not my fault that they use 1800 CPI with a magnifying lens. It's the setting with the least latency and tracking flaws. Plus setting my sensitivity below one skips less angles. I use raw input, so there no negative acceleration. _You can continue laughing now._

My complaints are about other mice and decisions made by companies. I haven't yet received a retail Rival to complain about. If I had that you would likely see a very long post from me...


----------



## exactrevenge

damn you linus.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nLnm3K-gTc


----------



## Axaion

people like him are the reason other people think high dpi equals that a mouse is good :|


----------



## whatsntomake

That steel series engine still looks slow, clunky and terrible.
Ugh.


----------



## Berserker1

interface lags quite bad behind hardware cursor


----------



## whatsntomake

That is true but logitech and razer software seem to be a whole lot better.


----------



## Aventadoor

So this mice doesnt have acceleration, which means it can be better then DeathAdder?


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> So this mice doesnt have acceleration, which means it can be better then DeathAdder?


Deathadder does not have acceleration either, youre thinking of what people has coined "smoothing" - which it most likely has tons of.


----------



## Aventadoor

Oh, what does smoothing to and why does this mice most likely have tons of it?


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Oh, what does smoothing to and why does this mice most likely have tons of it?


In basic terms, it adds delay/latency on the mouse to allow for very high DPI without jitter and such - Reason is the Rival has 6400DPI (or is it 6500?), which is alot. - Which makes it pretty safe to assume it is going to have a ton of it


----------



## zealord

I need this mouse









my current one is too small.

Does anybody know if this mouse is going to ship with an extra pair of mouse feet like Zowie mice do?


----------



## dynastes

Most likely not, as for what I know, none of Steelseries' mice do.

Then again, they are not really expensive.


----------



## zealord

Yeah thats what I thought. What feet are these exactly? Are those new ones or does it share feet with any prior steelseries mouse?


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> In basic terms, it adds delay/latency on the mouse to allow for very high DPI without jitter and such - Reason is the Rival has 6400DPI (or is it 6500?), which is alot. - Which makes it pretty safe to assume it is going to have a ton of it


So in other words, a optical mice with less DPI might be better? Like the older DeathAdder?


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> So in other words, a optical mice with less DPI might be better? Like the older DeathAdder?


More or less yes, the older mice all ran at native DPI/CPI like the IME 3.0, IMO 1.1 and WMO, those are most likely the most responsive mice you could get.. well, least its the most responsive ones ive tried, and i had the 1800dpi DA 3G


----------



## superior

The malfunction rate on the older mice are just way to low, awp flicking or just any flicking in general just makes it ******ed, I don't even know why people are comparing the "smoothing" on the newer mice to the older ones for that very reason, sure its unnecessary that we have it in the newer mice but to claim that the older mice are better is just a joke. I don't think anyone here disagrees that the low/no prediction/smoothing is bad, its just I know I'd rather the higher malfunction rate in the newer mice with smoothing for flicking than less prediction, smoothing and my aim hitting the sky because I've hit the malfunction speed. We all want the same thing and that's the best from both worlds in a product.


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> I need this mouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my current one is too small.
> 
> Does anybody know if this mouse is going to ship with an extra pair of mouse feet like Zowie mice do?


Why do you have picture of Mark Appleyard?


----------



## Axaion

thats the beauty about the Intellimice and its sensors, it dosent really crap out, it just gets neg accel at 1.5m/s when set to 500/1000hz, also the old mx500 didnt crap out either.. it just had prediction :\


----------



## GHADthc

So what is the big deal about the smoothing at high dpi settings? does it effect the mouse at any dpi settings, even in the low end?


----------



## t00t

Any idea what the default DPI / Native DPI steps on this will be?

Hoping 400 / 800 are native.


----------



## Skar

The PAW3310DH supports from 50 to 5000 cpi in 50 cpi steps.

If your definition of native means supported by the SROM instead of extra/interpolated by the firmware this gives you plenty of values.

Default value is 1800 however


----------



## r0ach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GHADthc*
> 
> So what is the big deal about the smoothing at high dpi settings? does it effect the mouse at any dpi settings, even in the low end?


Yes, the mouse companies use firmware that applies the same amount of smoothing to every DPI. Even if you're using 800 DPI, you get 6000 DPI levels of jitter control smoothing and correction.


----------



## t00t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skar*
> 
> The PAW3310DH supports from 50 to 5000 cpi in 50 cpi steps.
> 
> If your definition of native means supported by the SROM instead of extra/interpolated by the firmware this gives you plenty of values.
> 
> Default value is 1800 however


Thanks for that - yeah, that's pretty much what I meant.

So 400DPI would or wouldn't be interpolated?

I say that because my limited understanding was that a 'native' DPI step had to be 0.5x / 2x the default DPI
e.g. 400, 800, 1600 (Default), 3200, 6400

whereas the Rival would be

450, 900, 1800 (Default), 3600, 7200

Really not sure if ^that's^ correct or not. Kinda hope not, haha.


----------



## superior

Anybody know the LOD of this mouse?


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t00t*
> 
> Thanks for that - yeah, that's pretty much what I meant.
> 
> So 400DPI would or wouldn't be interpolated?
> 
> I say that because my limited understanding was that a 'native' DPI step had to be 0.5x / 2x the default DPI
> e.g. 400, 800, 1600 (Default), 3200, 6400
> 
> whereas the Rival would be
> 
> 450, 900, 1800 (Default), 3600, 7200
> 
> Really not sure if ^that's^ correct or not. Kinda hope not, haha.


Has a modernized DSP vs older architecture. All of the above steps within 5k are considered "native" to SROM.

This is opposed to a micro controller recalculating and processing new counts.


----------



## Skar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t00t*
> 
> Thanks for that - yeah, that's pretty much what I meant.
> 
> So 400DPI would or wouldn't be interpolated?
> 
> I say that because my limited understanding was that a 'native' DPI step had to be 0.5x / 2x the default DPI
> e.g. 400, 800, 1600 (Default), 3200, 6400
> 
> whereas the Rival would be
> 
> 450, 900, 1800 (Default), 3600, 7200
> 
> Really not sure if ^that's^ correct or not. Kinda hope not, haha.


If you understand as native dpi values that the sensor offers without firmware tricks all values between 50 and 5000 (in 50 cpi steps) are native (if no terribad firmware).


----------



## t00t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> Has a modernized DSP vs older architecture. All of the above steps within 5k are considered "native" to SROM.
> 
> This is opposed to a micro controller recalculating and processing new counts.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skar*
> 
> If you understand as native dpi values that the sensor offers without firmware tricks all values between 50 and 5000 (in 50 cpi steps) are native (if no terribad firmware).


Ahh I see, cool stuff. Thanks for that.

Looking forward to seeing how this mouse performs.


----------



## popups

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=thMrkQe-A-4#t=175


----------



## exactrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=thMrkQe-A-4#t=175


tuesday...Tuesday...TUESDAY. I feel broker already.


----------



## nlmiller0015

I was just about to pre order one But it say out of stock


----------



## superior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nlmiller0015*
> 
> I was just about to pre order one But it say out of stock


I pre ordered mine 5 days ago and it was fine, I just looked then for you and it says nothing about being out of stock, maybe try again.


----------



## end0rphine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superior*
> 
> I pre ordered mine 5 days ago and it was fine, I just looked then for you and it says nothing about being out of stock, maybe try again.


I think he means newegg which displays the rival as out of stock. Steelseries still lists it as preorder around the 8th. Have you had yours shipped?


----------



## superior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *end0rphine*
> 
> I think he means newegg which displays the rival as out of stock. Steelseries still lists it as preorder around the 8th. Have you had yours shipped?


No not yet, I'm in Australia which might have something to do with it, eagerly waiting!


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *end0rphine*
> 
> I think he means newegg which displays the rival as out of stock. Steelseries still lists it as preorder around the 8th. Have you had yours shipped?


Far as I can tell NewEgg has their shipment already. They will start to list it for sale after the holiday.

Amazon seems to be a mystery.


----------



## whatsntomake

I hope amazon stocks this fast.
Assuming that this mouse actually has quality internals + sensor









I wonder if this will be a better value than a zowie


----------



## rezolve

Wow I didn't realise how quickly this mouse was going to come out - listed as £50.93 on the SS UK website.

I'm tempted to try it but it's another mouse with a smooth or 'rubberised' finish - every mouse with a similar finish that I've tried so far just slips straight out of my hands


----------



## Aventadoor

If it is as precise & accurate as a DeathAdder 2013, ill def buy this.
My problem with DA2013 is that even with the rubber, its awkward to lift. But then im used to the Razer Diamondback 3g.
The Steelseries Rival looks to be more slim and inwards on the sides which I think ill like.


----------



## nlmiller0015

yea I meant neweegg I i usally get 1 day shipment for 5.99 from new egg so I prefer to purchase from them or amazon


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whatsntomake*
> 
> Assuming that this mouse actually has quality internals + sensor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if this will be a better value than a zowie


That is very arguable.

The Zowie EC1/2 and FK have mold flaws. Zowie 3090 mice use two settings derived off the MCU. Their MCU/firmware is on the higher end of latency (at least with the AM/FK). There LOD can lead to tracking issues. They use thin feet because of the LOD. I experienced an issue with static electricity affecting the mouse (likely because of the bottom placed CPI button).

If the Steel Series Rival doesn't do any of those things it will be a better choice. The one thing that could make the Zowie mice a better choice is if the latency from the new sensor is higher than the 1800 CPI 3090 Zowie uses. Similar to the 3/3.5G versus the 2013.

_Based off of pictures._ Overall I don't like the shell of the the Rival. I don't like: the scroll wheel positioning, the side button design, the angle from the apex, the gaps created by the name plate gimmick, the button piece acting as the resting area for your scrolling finger, the gaudy Steel Series logo. If they took off the ferrite from the cable (which I think they did), I don't like that.


----------



## alpsie

Danish shops have listed it as being able to ship at the 18th, I hope that by then, some reviews will be out.
If they are god, ill order mine by then.


----------



## superior

Finally got an update on the status of my order this morning, "Released (Preorder)".


----------



## popups

Amazon: Steel Series Rival


----------



## whatsntomake

OOS lol.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whatsntomake*
> 
> OOS lol.


They haven't sold any yet. Amazon always says OOS on new products that they don't have yet, or aren't allowed to sell yet.

http://www.pcwaishe.cn/thread-530683-1-1.html


----------



## whatsntomake

Oh I see.
Sorry my bad.


----------



## exactrevenge

Questions for those in the US. How long doesnt it take a recently relased mouse to hit stores such as BestBuy?


----------



## Ta2punk

I cant wait for mine to get here, its arriving today via UPS.


----------



## Arc0s

I should get mine tomorrow.


----------



## end0rphine

You guys will be disappointed in the scroll wheel.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *end0rphine*
> 
> You guys will be disappointed in the scroll wheel.


Yup. Returning mine tomorrow, it's an awesome mouse but I prefer my DA 2013


----------



## end0rphine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Yup. Returning mine tomorrow, it's an awesome mouse but I prefer my DA 2013


Yeh. There's nothing that separates this mouse competitively from the DA2013. If you like the 2013 shape and switches, you might not like the rival's as much.


----------



## sixxxxxx

So far the shape feels fine for me, feels just a bit different than the DA/3.0. The side grips are pretty nice, better than the 2013 in my opinion.

M1 and M2 feel very odd, the response just feels weird. It's not necessarily a bad thing but they definitely feel different. Good news is that they aren't ridiculously easy to press for me so I'm happy with that. The scroll wheel feels a bit loose but I don't think it's too bad and I've certainly had worse. As long as their aren't any weird bugs with it (like the Xai) I think it's more than acceptable. Not perfect by any means but nothing to get too upset about.

Very rough estimate on max tracking but at 900 CPI I was getting 4+ m/s in enotus on a SteelSeries SP (hard pad). Lift off distance seems reasonable at roughly ~2.4mm on my SP. I can't comment on smoothing as I haven't used it enough yet.

edit: Will do more testing but did some simple accel tests and it's looking pretty good so far.


----------



## Razor 116

I should receive mine on Wednesday.


----------



## espgodson

http://www.twitch.tv/godson/c/3264554

problem i'm having with mine

happens on 400dpi @ 1000hz, 400dpi @ 500hz, 1600dpi @ 1000hz, and 1600dpi @ 500hz.

also http://i.imgur.com/brdIXKj.png when holding one button and clicking down on the other the buttons touch and its reallllly annoying especially if you play a game where you aim down sight and have to fire.


----------



## sixxxxxx

How are you getting yours to skip? Just flick fast at those settings?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espgodson*
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/godson/c/3264554
> 
> problem i'm having with mine
> 
> happens on 400dpi @ 1000hz, 400dpi @ 500hz, 1600dpi @ 1000hz, and 1600dpi @ 500hz.
> 
> also http://i.imgur.com/brdIXKj.png when holding one button and clicking down on the other the buttons touch and its reallllly annoying especially if you play a game where you aim down sight and have to fire.


Do you have another pad? Which pad are you currently using when this issue arises?


----------



## sixxxxxx

As it pertains to tracking here's what I've found so far using a QcK and an SP testing at 800 and 900 CPI:

The good: High max tracking speeds, no accel (or none that I can perceive by just doing simple tests) and no jitter.

The bad: Flicking really fast causes the mouse to gradually point upwards. This isn't an issue that breaks the mouse since you need to be flicking pretty fast but it's concerning, I'm hoping its something that can be fixed in a FW update. I got this to happen on both the QcK and the SP. Doesn't happen with the DA 3.5G.

On a side note I've never had a mouse that has had severe smoothing so I don't really know what to look for. The Rival and my 3.5G both seem equally "responsive". If there's a difference it's either negligible or I can't perceive it.


----------



## popups

Sounds like there is an accuracy issue. No surprise there... DeathAdder doesn't have that problem correct? Maybe the DA uses only one setting to create all the others, whereas the Rival does not? They could fix that by processing more, but you guys would not like that.

I believe these sensor are well past their limitations. We all know that higher CPI makes a mouse more accurate, correct?


----------



## Skylit

Most likely just a minor issue that will be sorted out shortly if not related to FW or even LED.


----------



## sixxxxxx

I don't know what I did but now I can't reproduce it. I played around a bit in the drivers but I didn't actually save anything. No complaints here, just a bit odd. Maybe I had my DA plugged in earlier (I don't think I did) and that was causing issues when I was testing the Rival.

So far I haven't been able to find any egregious issues with the Rival's tracking. I tried reproducing espgodson's skipping problem with his settings and I couldn't get anything to happen.

The buttons touching is an issue though if you tend to click inwards towards the center of the mouse.


----------



## jayfkay

if u like the mouse and only the buttons annoy u, get some sandpaper or w/e in between them and rub that little edge where they touch off, simple as that..


----------



## Skar

I would love if somebody could remove the clip and make a picture and write down the sensor marking.

They advertise it as ADNS-3310 but it looks like a PAW3310DKH







.


----------



## superior

Mine arrives at my door tomorrow along with my Red Hien, can't wait.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skar*
> 
> I would love if somebody could remove the clip and make a picture and write down the sensor marking.
> 
> They advertise it as ADNS-3310 but it looks like a PAW3310DKH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Since Avago sold their sensor tech to PixArt I guess PixArt is free to name their sensors whichever of the two names they like best. It's all PixArt now anyway.


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Since Avago sold their sensor tech to PixArt I guess PixArt is free to name their sensors whichever of the two names they like best. It's all PixArt now anyway.


I'm pretty sure he meant that the actual model number should be PAW3310DKH and not ADNS-3310 as marketed by Steelseries.


----------



## Snakesoul

How's the scroll wheel feel like? I had the chance to try a kana v2 and the scroll felt cheap and very very loose, like it was already used...
But from what I can read from most posts this is a no go for me (despite I like the shape, mouse wheel, odd switches and smoothing..)..


----------



## Ta2punk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *end0rphine*
> 
> You guys will be disappointed in the scroll wheel.


Yeah coming from a RAT 7(which has an amazing scroll wheel imo) im a bit unimpressed with the scroll wheel. Also the mouse is very light. IDK, I like the mouse but not more than my RAT 7, I think I may be returning it. It has a nice feel to it, I mean it is definitely for bigger hands and is comfortable to hold I'ts just so different from my RAT 7, doesnt feel like a very good quality build.


----------



## espgodson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Do you have another pad? Which pad are you currently using when this issue arises?


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ta2punk*
> 
> Yeah coming from a RAT 7(which has an amazing scroll wheel imo) im a bit unimpressed with the scroll wheel. Also the mouse is very light. IDK, I like the mouse but not more than my RAT 7, I think I may be returning it. It has a nice feel to it, I mean it is definitely for bigger hands and is comfortable to hold I'ts just so different from my RAT 7, doesnt feel like a very good quality build.


Very light? 128 gram. :O Does it feel light just because it's big? I think Deathadder is a bit to heavy and its 105-110 gram or something.


----------



## Imprecision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Very light? 128 gram. :O Does it feel light just because it's big? I think Deathadder is a bit to heavy and its 105-110 gram or something.


It feels light to him because the RAT7 is a brick of metal and weighs some ridiculous amount...


----------



## Ta2punk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Very light? 128 gram. :O Does it feel light just because it's big? I think Deathadder is a bit to heavy and its 105-110 gram or something.


I dont know how much the RAT 7 weight is, I've tried looking on google for a bit now. It is fairly heavy though, even without any weights in it compared to this mouse. I dont mind lighter mouses, its just im so used to the weight of the RAT 7 it felt really really light. Also the position of the thumb buttons were not convenient at all, they were slightly forward from where my thumb normally sits. So when I tried pressing them, I had to grip the mouse a bit to move my thumb forward which resulted in me usually clicking the LMB in the process. If they were just like a centimeter towards the back of the mouse they would be perfect, but there just barely too far forward IMO.

I think I'll be checking out the MMO 7 mouse after I return the Rival.


----------



## sixxxxxx

The mouse is not 128g.

Measuring just the mouse, it's ~108g on a scale. Just for reference my 3.5G weighs in at ~107g on the same scale (which sounds about right).


----------



## whybother

Are there any internal pictures of this floating about?


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixxxxxx*
> 
> The mouse is not 128g.
> 
> Measuring just the mouse, it's ~108g on a scale. Just for reference my 3.5G weighs in at ~107g on the same scale (which sounds about right).


You are probably the first to measuring it without the cable. Might going to buy it then, 108 is not terrible. Have you had DA, EC1/2 and IE 3.0? Does the right side feel like any of those?


----------



## karod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whybother*
> 
> Are there any internal pictures of this floating about?


Yes, in the other thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1441817/steelseries-rival-in-depth-review/100#post_21193306


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixxxxxx*
> 
> The mouse is not 128g.
> 
> Measuring just the mouse, it's ~108g on a scale. Just for reference my 3.5G weighs in at ~107g on the same scale (which sounds about right).


At first I was thinking 94g until I heard there was no ferrite for the cable, then I was guessing 104g without cable. Was off 4g, pretty good guess on my part. It has to weigh close to the EC1 because of the size, but it would be close or lighter as it doesn't use a heavy scroll wheel. I think the PCB could have been designed differently to reduce some weight, then they could have made the shell better.


----------



## whybother

Cheers. Looks like a Rivaladder is doable.


----------



## pickL3s

I don't know when I'll be getting mine, but I have a quick question. I have the DA Black Edition. These were my issues with the Black Edition:

1. Too wide and a bit too tall. It forced me into more of a palm position than I liked.
2. A bit too heavy.
3. Buttons were too easy to click. I always found that even when I gently rested my finger tips on the buttons they would click. I had to make a conscious decision to keep my fingers slightly lifted.
4. My cursor felt like it floated a little in comparison to other optical's such as Savu, which felt amazing, but I hated the shape.

I'm really looking for a right handed Sensei or something similar to that shape.

Knowing this, do you believe I will be disappointed?


----------



## end0rphine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whybother*
> 
> Cheers. Looks like a Rivaladder is doable.


What would be the point?


----------



## Nilizum

Why is everyone so hyped on this mouse again?


----------



## InVicT2009

Hello everyone i´ve been watching dis topic since almost the beggining, and today i got the mouse and i can write a little mini review of it (sorry about my bad english)

The mouse isnt heavy at all, i remember my deathadder 2013 and this isnt heavier.
It has distinct clicks on right and left side , they dont feel the same mostly due to the shell not being equal on both sides.
Both clicks are well defined right has a longer travel than the left one.
I found them to be very similar to the huanos i got on my EC1 evo maybe a tad softer.

Build quality, i cant really speak about it because build quality for me must be evaluated after long periods of time (weeks).
It dosent seem that cheap of a mouse as someone said, i mean if i compare this to a da2013 the build quality is very identical.(except razer comes with internal problems most of the time)









Scroll is good, it dosent feel loose but it moves somewhat freely , with noticeable steps.
Cord is flexible and is ok.

Sidebutton placement is a little awkward at first (for me, small/medium hands) but iam already used to it and its ok now.

Grips dont feel like a add-on but more like a part of the mouse.

Sensor wise i didnt feel smoothing but again i didnt feel it on da2013 and i actually loved the sensor on that one.
Cant tell much about performance because i played like 2 hours of league of legends, but it didnt skip a beat.

The software isnt clunky at all its fast and intuitive, BUT somehow he managed randomly to not recognize the mouse, and after like 6 reinstalls it worked again .

Any questions you might have feel free because i have some time to spend here


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nilizum*
> 
> Why is everyone so hyped on this mouse again?


Closer shape to IME 3.0 than DA or EC series mice.

Seems like we will be begging for 10 years more before we get a renewed version of the IME 3.0 though.


----------



## Arc0s

Just got my rival today, I'm liking it so far. Buttons are only a bit harder than omrons but not as hard as huanos, liking the shape and overall feel of the mouse; weight wise it feels around the same as my G400.


----------



## zerouse7en

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arc0s*
> 
> Just got my rival today, I'm liking it so far. Buttons are only a bit harder than omrons but not as hard as huanos, liking the shape and overall feel of the mouse; weight wise it feels around the same as my G400.


How about the scroll wheel and its button?


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> Closer shape to IME 3.0 than DA or EC series mice.
> 
> Seems like we will be begging for 10 years more before we get a renewed version of the IME 3.0 though.


I think the EC is closer to the Intellimouse Explorer 3 than the Rival or DeathAdder.


----------



## t00t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InVicT2009*
> 
> Hello everyone i´ve been watching dis topic since almost the beggining, and today i got the mouse and i can write a little mini review of it
> ...
> Any questions you might have feel free because i have some time to spend here


How would you describe the texture and feeling of the top surface? Could you liken it to another mouse, perhaps?


----------



## sixxxxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pickL3s*
> 
> I don't know when I'll be getting mine, but I have a quick question. I have the DA Black Edition. These were my issues with the Black Edition:
> 
> 1. Too wide and a bit too tall. It forced me into more of a palm position than I liked.
> 2. A bit too heavy.
> 3. Buttons were too easy to click. I always found that even when I gently rested my finger tips on the buttons they would click. I had to make a conscious decision to keep my fingers slightly lifted.
> 4. My cursor felt like it floated a little in comparison to other optical's such as Savu, which felt amazing, but I hated the shape.
> 
> I'm really looking for a right handed Sensei or something similar to that shape.
> 
> Knowing this, do you believe I will be disappointed?


1. It's a little thinner and a tad bit shorter. Not by much though.
2. Unless my scale is broken they're about the same weight.
3. The Rival's buttons are a lot stiffer than buttons on recent DA releases. The switches feel a bit different compared to omrons, it's kind of hard to explain.
4. I'm assuming you're talking about smoothing in which case I can't give you an honest answer as I don't really know what it feels like. The DA 3.5G and Rival feel similar in terms of response. Maybe I'm not "sensitive" enough to notice smoothing (if it is on the Rival) but so far they feel equally responsive and don't really feel floaty.


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerouse7en*
> 
> How about the scroll wheel and its button?


The scroll wheel is easy to scroll or "loose" as some people describe it and easy to click, feels very similar to the 2013 Deathadder.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> I think the EC is closer to the Intellimouse Explorer 3 than the Rival or DeathAdder.


its too short really, there is next to no room on the right side of the mouse. - not that it matters with that coating, glossy dosent work either, just as horrible... what happend to coatings for normal people?


----------



## superior

This is by far the best mice I've ever used, the shape is perfect for me, i like the buttons, the scroll does feel a little flimsy to other mice ive used but im not to fussed about that it still seems more than functional.


----------



## pickL3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixxxxxx*
> 
> 1. It's a little thinner and a tad bit shorter. Not by much though.
> 2. Unless my scale is broken they're about the same weight.
> 3. The Rival's buttons are a lot stiffer than buttons on recent DA releases. The switches feel a bit different compared to omrons, it's kind of hard to explain.
> 4. I'm assuming you're talking about smoothing in which case I can't give you an honest answer as I don't really know what it feels like. The DA 3.5G and Rival feel similar in terms of response. Maybe I'm not "sensitive" enough to notice smoothing (if it is on the Rival) but so far they feel equally responsive and don't really feel floaty.


I think my version of the DA is actually quite a bit heavier than most DA's. I have the black edition, and according to the website it's about 40 grams heavier. So I'm hopeful this one will be exactly what I'm looking for.

Thanks for the post! I'm hoping that I have finally found the perfect mouse. I'm tired of buying mice. It's an expensive hobby.


----------



## superior

My deathadder is heavier than this btw.


----------



## Atavax

glad to hear you like it, superior : )


----------



## Vikhr

For anyone that has tried the Rival and has used the 3.0 previously, how does it stack up to it shapewise?


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pickL3s*
> 
> I think my version of the DA is actually quite a bit heavier than most DA's. I have the black edition, and according to the website it's about 40 grams heavier. So I'm hopeful this one will be exactly what I'm looking for.
> 
> Thanks for the post! I'm hoping that I have finally found the perfect mouse. I'm tired of buying mice. It's an expensive hobby.


I might be some gram difference between DA versions but not 40 gram. Then it's listed with the weight of the cable as well.


----------



## superior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vikhr*
> 
> For anyone that has tried the Rival and has used the 3.0 previously, how does it stack up to it shapewise?


I think if you like the 3.0 shape, you'll like this shape to, both are very comfortable for me, the Rival feels a little narrower but.


----------



## InVicT2009

For the guy who asked:
From what i remember it uses the same coating as SS xai , and it is a smooth ruber finish.


----------



## Strenki

Hi guys,
my mouse for 10 years was IE 3.0 which I will remember forever in my heart.
(but like 5 of them died so I wanted to try something else)
Zowie EC1 evo (white version in my case) is similar shape, worked fine but malfunctioned alot for me (I play with lower sensitivity)

so I bought new Steelseries Rival
and I must say I love it. mouse holds best from those 3, have great silent switches and their click feel is nice too
and sensor is TOP. I played with it as much as I could and not a single hickup.
drivers are nice, you can change CPI to any value you might like
bonus is that you can change color of logo and mouse weel light









if someone is hasitating if to buy it or not my advice:
YES, go and buy it and enjoy


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strenki*
> 
> Hi guys,
> my mouse for 10 years was IE 3.0 which I will remember forever in my heart.
> (but like 5 of them died so I wanted to try something else)
> Zowie EC1 evo (white version in my case) is similar shape, worked fine but malfunctioned alot for me (I play with lower sensitivity)
> 
> so I bought new Steelseries Rival
> and I must say I love it. mouse holds best from those 3, have great silent switches and their click feel is nice too
> and sensor is TOP. I played with it as much as I could and not a single hickup.
> drivers are nice, you can change CPI to any value you might like
> bonus is that you can change color of logo and mouse weel light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if someone is hasitating if to buy it or not my advice:
> YES, go and buy it and enjoy


Just being curious, how could you play with IE 3.0 if you got EC1 to malfunction alot? It has almost double the tracking speed than 3.0. Multicolored mouse pad?









Nice that you like Rival, how is the mouse feet?

This mouse have got my interest again. Some people said it was 128 gram without cable, ~108 gram sounds more reasonable. Hopefully the shape makes it feel lighter than Deathadder.


----------



## Strenki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Just being curious, how could you play with IE 3.0 if you got EC1 to malfunction alot? It has almost double the tracking speed than 3.0. Multicolored mouse pad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice that you like Rival, how is the mouse feet?
> 
> This mouse have got my interest again. Some people said it was 128 gram without cable, ~108 gram sounds more reasonable. Hopefully the shape makes it feel lighter than Deathadder.


my pad is black only, textile (Roccat Taito gigantic - biggest version)
IE 3.0 never malfunction for me, ever. but just 125hz USB (and you have to "hack" win 7 for 500hz) and switches broke all the time (or I play to much?







) or mouse just died.
Zowie is great that you plug mouse and have 500hz usb and ready to go. but the malfunction was very often for me and it drives me crazy - ofcourse I lost control of my crosshair in most unneeded situations

Rival is little slimmer then IE 3.0 and EC1 and for me it feels best in hand from those. I really love the product.
128gram is not a problem. such mouse is for people with big hands not for those with small hands. and we, big guys do not see such trouble with few grams up or down.
actually I dont feel mouse heavy at all


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strenki*
> 
> my pad is black only, textile (Roccat Taito gigantic - biggest version)
> IE 3.0 never malfunction for me, ever. but just 125hz USB (and you have to "hack" win 7 for 500hz) and switches broke all the time (or I play to much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) or mouse just died.
> Zowie is great that you plug mouse and have 500hz usb and ready to go. but the malfunction was very often for me and it drives me crazy - ofcourse I lost control of my crosshair in most unneeded situations
> 
> Rival is little slimmer then IE 3.0 and EC1 and for me it feels best in hand from those. I really love the product.
> 128gram is not a problem. such mouse is for people with big hands not for those with small hands. and we, big guys do not see such trouble with few grams up or down.
> actually I dont feel mouse heavy at all


Sounds weird about your EC1. I hit neg accel like near every damn sweep with WMO/1.1/3.0. Doesn't even need to do a fast swipe. Not a problem at all with Zowie, at least on 1000Hz. My AM did get a little bit neg accel with 500Hz when swiping as fast as I could though. Don't remember if my EC2 did that... I think it worked just as good on 500Hz.

I am looking at this mouse again because 128 gram was with the cable included. The mouse should be around 108 gram. Which is just under 3.0 weight?


----------



## niedzi

I was using ie 3.0 for around 5 years. So for me it looks preety nice and i hope comfortable. I'm scared of 1 thing coz it has rubber caoting (conclusion from photos?) and my hand can sweating on it(like on deathadder). I want to order one but im looking for some test which show max speed, etc etc.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niedzi*
> 
> I was using ie 3.0 for around 5 years. So for me it looks preety nice and i hope comfortable. I'm scared of 1 thing coz it has rubber caoting (conclusion from photos?) and my hand can sweating on it(like on deathadder). *I want to order one but im looking for some test which show max speed, etc etc*.


I am looking for that as well. Can somebody here who bought it try it on 400 - 800 DPI, 500 and 1000Hz?


----------



## superior

To all those worried about the weight, this mouse does not feel heavy at all, like I said it feels lighter than my 3.0 and Deathadders.


----------



## InVicT2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> I am looking for that as well. Can somebody here who bought it try it on 400 - 800 DPI, 500 and 1000Hz?


These are the values i got with mine

400dpi 1000hz 4.35 m/s
400dpi 500hz 4.37 m/s

800dpi 1000hz 4.38 m/s
800dpi 500hz 4.37 m/s

1800dpi 1000hz 4.54 m/s 4.69 @ goliathus control 4.78 @ ozone trace 4.56 zowie gtf-r
1800dpi 500hz 4.12 m/s

3500dpi 1000hz 4.59 m/s
3500dpi 500hz 4.33 m/s

6500dpi 1000hz 4.79 m/s
6500dpi 500hz 4.27 m/s

All these tests were perfomed with a goliathus speed


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InVicT2009*
> 
> These are the values i got with mine
> 
> 400dpi 1000hz 4.35 m/s
> 400dpi 500hz 4.37 m/s
> 
> 800dpi 1000hz 4.38 m/s
> 800dpi 500hz 4.37 m/s
> 
> 1800dpi 1000hz 4.54 m/s 4.69 @ goliathus control 4.78 @ ozone trace 4.56 zowie gtf-r
> 1800dpi 500hz 4.12 m/s
> 
> 3500dpi 1000hz 4.59 m/s
> 3500dpi 500hz 4.33 m/s
> 
> 6500dpi 1000hz 4.79 m/s
> 6500dpi 500hz 4.27 m/s
> 
> All these tests where perfomed with a goliathus speed


Realy good numbers. Is the 1000Hz stable as well?


----------



## jayfkay

everyone in this forum hitting neg accel with a 4,4m/s mouse.... sure man. but outside of you guys nobody uses 120cm/360 sensitivities.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> everyone in this forum hitting neg accel with a 4,4m/s mouse.... sure man. but outside of you guys nobody uses 120cm/360 sensitivities.


Who complained on 4,4 m/s? Is there any optical mouse with better tracking speed?


----------



## t00t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InVicT2009*
> 
> For the guy who asked:
> From what i remember it uses the same coating as SS xai , and it is a smooth ruber finish.


Thanks. Also, do you notice the left and right mouse buttons touching each other if you press them both down at the same time?
If so, would you say it's an issue?


----------



## Razor 116

Well haven't received my Rival yet, OCUK still says overdue.


----------



## MLJS54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superior*
> 
> To all those worried about the weight, this mouse does not feel heavy at all, like I said it feels lighter than my 3.0 and Deathadders.


How is the size relative to the 3.0?


----------



## Aventadoor

My Kana V2 got the best tracking speed! haha
9.21 m/s!!!!!


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> My Kana V2 got the best tracking speed! haha
> 9.21 m/s!!!!!


Yes you can fake those numbers.


----------



## Aventadoor

When I have steelseries engine running, I get those numbers.
Without I get 4,4 m/s


----------



## InVicT2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t00t*
> 
> Thanks. Also, do you notice the left and right mouse buttons touching each other if you press them both down at the same time?
> If so, would you say it's an issue?


No and no









And for the polling rate it averages 980~
I havent seen any mouse achieving a average of 1000 so i think this is pretty normal.

For the guy who asked about the size comparison btw this and the 3.0 , from what i remember they are pretty close but this one is narrower, the 3.0 is more fat at the sides (sorry cant think of any better words to describe it







)


----------



## Nilizum

So, anyone actually like this mouse? What about the sensor delay? (E.g. the sensor delay in the DA 2k13, Roccat Savu, etc) Is it there or?


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nilizum*
> 
> So, anyone actually like this mouse? What about the sensor delay? (E.g. the sensor delay in the DA 2k13, Roccat Savu, etc) Is it there or?


I don't feel any kind of delay.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> everyone in this forum hitting neg accel with a 4,4m/s mouse.... sure man. but outside of you guys nobody uses 120cm/360 sensitivities.


4m/s is way more than people need.


----------



## Atavax

Is someone that uses like 50cm a 360 going to move slower than someone using 120cm a 360? It seems like past a certain point, the max speed the player is going to whip the mouse is going to be the same. How far does it take you to get to top speed? Is it impossible for someone with 30cm a 360 to realistically reach that speed in a game situation?


----------



## Nilizum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arc0s*
> 
> I don't feel any kind of delay.


I've read some testimonials about the 'smoothing/delay' present in the DA2K13 is the same in Rival (to account for the high dpi). Some people might not notice as they're playing high sensitivity, but more honed players sporting a bit lower sensitivities notice their flicks are delayed.

I've also read some testimonials of players that upon reading upon this issue, go in-game to test, and then notice it and begin dreading it (ignorance is bliss effect). Not sure which category you fall in, but I hope there really is 'no delay'.


----------



## Atavax

it is funny, i should probably look it up, and link it but there was a video review of a zowie mouse on youtube and the reviewer said that the dpi settings weren't accurate with the zowie mouse because his other mouse was at 500 dpi and the zowie mouse set at 450 felt faster and it was probably really like 550 dpi. And what i would imagine is the case is the other mouse had smoothing, or he had software installed for the other mouse that causes it to be slow to react and that is why he thought the zowie's dpi wasn't actually 450, but more sensitive.


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nilizum*
> 
> I've read some testimonials about the 'smoothing/delay' present in the DA2K13 is the same in Rival (to account for the high dpi). Some people might not notice as they're playing high sensitivity, but more honed players sporting a bit lower sensitivities notice their flicks are delayed.
> 
> I've also read some testimonials of players that upon reading upon this issue, go in-game to test, and then notice it and begin dreading it (ignorance is bliss effect). Not sure which category you fall in, but I hope there really is 'no delay'.


I have it connected next to my G400 and it feels about the same, so if the smoothing is there I don't really feel it. On the DA 2013 it was definitely more noticeable.


----------



## jayfkay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atavax*
> 
> it is funny, i should probably look it up, and link it but there was a video review of a zowie mouse on youtube and the reviewer said that the dpi settings weren't accurate with the zowie mouse because his other mouse was at 500 dpi and the zowie mouse set at 450 felt faster and it was probably really like 550 dpi. And what i would imagine is the case is the other mouse had smoothing, or he had software installed for the other mouse that causes it to be slow to react and that is why he thought the zowie's dpi wasn't actually 450, but more sensitive.


that would be plain stupid.. im pretty sure he measured cm/360 distance. and it has been repeatedly reported that zowies dpi isnt accurate. not that it matters.

anyway as for the max speed issue.. I just notice an awful lot of bs in this forum everyone talks about max speed and everyone goes "awwwwwwwwww thats terrible" when a mouse only goes up to 3m/s, as IF they would hit that speed constantly.. ye FOR SURE men.


----------



## Nilizum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arc0s*
> 
> I have it connected next to my G400 and it feels about the same, so if the smoothing is there I don't really feel it. On the DA 2013 it was definitely more noticeable.


Thanks for your insight. How's the sensor position by the way? If you line up the Rival and G400 together, how do their sensor positions compare? Preferably standing them both up on their butts.


----------



## Atavax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> anyway as for the max speed issue.. I just notice an awful lot of bs in this forum everyone talks about max speed and everyone goes "awwwwwwwwww thats terrible" when a mouse only goes up to 3m/s, as IF they would hit that speed constantly.. ye FOR SURE men.


the problem is no one has any real idea how fast their mouse movement gets... i have no idea how quickly my mouse gets and the best people can come up with are generalizations based on how far you have to move to do a 360, and i imagine the speeds can vary greatly between two people using the same sensitivity.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nilizum*
> 
> Why is everyone so hyped on this mouse again?


I'd like to try it because of the no acceleration and fully configurable DPI


----------



## InVicT2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atavax*
> 
> the problem is no one has any real idea how fast their mouse movement gets... i have no idea how quickly my mouse gets and the best people can come up with are generalizations based on how far you have to move to do a 360, and i imagine the speeds can vary greatly between two people using the same sensitivity.


Well you could just run the enotus tracking speed test while your gaming and after and hour you would have the max tracking rate achieved with your movements.
Maybe it works i dunno.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InVicT2009*
> 
> Well you could just run the enotus tracking speed test while your gaming and after and hour you would have the max tracking rate achieved with your movements.
> Maybe it works i dunno.


Yes it does, but some people say that Enotus records wrongly when you push buttons while swiping. It worked for me though in a little test run.


----------



## InVicT2009

what kind of numbers did you get in that run?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InVicT2009*
> 
> what kind of numbers did you get in that run?


Something above 3 m/s, don't remember exactly


----------



## daav1d

Well I did order a Rival yesterday, should get it tomorrow. I will come back and post my thoughts about it as well.


----------



## Imprecision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> that would be plain stupid.. im pretty sure he measured cm/360 distance. and it has been repeatedly reported that zowies dpi isnt accurate. not that it matters.
> 
> anyway as for the max speed issue.. I just notice an awful lot of bs in this forum everyone talks about max speed and everyone goes "awwwwwwwwww thats terrible" when a mouse only goes up to 3m/s, as IF they would hit that speed constantly.. ye FOR SURE men.


From personal experience 1.5 m/s has been *extremely* noticeable and frustrating (Intellimice), 2.5 m/s has been noticeable when turning quickly (Xornet, early Spawn firmwares) and >3 m/s plus hasn't given me any issues (Zowie, Spawn v61, etc.) 4+ just feels like overkill and usually comes with high LOD (Deathadder, Savu...).

It's all about your sensitivity, but lately I'm playing at 36cm/360 and still hit a bit above 3 m/s every now and then.


----------



## Atavax

yeah, i'll have to see later today when people log on, but when playing bots in QL for like 5 minutes and i hit 3.3 m/s and have about 28cm/360 atm. I'll have to see what i do in more realistic circumstances.

there aren't any next gen sensors like the DA 2013 or Rival that are a pure claw grip design, are there? Kind of want to give a pure claw grip mouse a try, am a little afraid that i might too regularly break 3 m/s to use anything too old.


----------



## test user

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atavax*
> 
> yeah, i'll have to see later today when people log on, but when playing bots in QL for like 5 minutes and i hit 3.3 m/s and have about 28cm/360 atm. I'll have to see what i do in more realistic circumstances.
> 
> there aren't any next gen sensors like the DA 2013 or Rival that are a pure claw grip design, are there? Kind of want to give a pure claw grip mouse a try, am a little afraid that i might too regularly break 3 m/s to use anything too old.


Kana v2 maybe?

..and Ninox Aurora/Velocity


----------



## Atavax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *test user*
> 
> Kana v2 maybe?
> 
> ..and Ninox Aurora/Velocity


well the ninox is just using a 3090, shouldn't it have similar performance to the cm storm spawn? think i'm just going to go with spawn v61 if that gives me problems might just have to wait for a next gen sensor from either zowie or the rumored spawn2.


----------



## ronal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atavax*
> 
> yeah, i'll have to see later today when people log on, but when playing bots in QL for like 5 minutes and i hit 3.3 m/s and have about 28cm/360 atm. I'll have to see what i do in more realistic circumstances.
> 
> there aren't any next gen sensors like the DA 2013 or Rival that are a pure claw grip design, are there? Kind of want to give a pure claw grip mouse a try, am a little afraid that i might too regularly break 3 m/s to use anything too old.


From what I remember the CM Spawn can hit over 3 m/s, if I'm not mistaken, and its claw-grip style. I would like to try out the Spawn for CSGO, last time I used a claw-grip style mouse was when I bought the Creative Fata1ty 1010 and it wasn't that good. The only thing I hate about the Spawn is that it doesn't have 400-450dpi setting (lowest is 800dpi) but once you take a look at the aesthetics of the mouse you won't care if it doesn't have (400dpi).


----------



## Atavax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronal*
> 
> From what I remember the CM Spawn can hit over 3 m/s, if I'm not mistaken, and its claw-grip style. I would like to try out the Spawn for CSGO, last time I used a claw-grip style mouse was when I bought the Creative Fata1ty 1010 and it wasn't that good. The only thing I hate about the Spawn is that it doesn't have 400-450dpi setting (lowest is 800dpi) but once you take a look at the aesthetics of the mouse you won't care if it doesn't have (400dpi).


from what i read the v61 and 102 work best at 800 dpi, when like a zowie is at its worse at 450 dpi. its best at 2300 dpi, and like a DA is at its best at 1800dpi, so while 800 dpi might be a bit high for the minimum, its one of the lowest if not the lowest optimum dpi's for a modern mouse. and yeah, its a looker, no silly LEDs and not the black or white paint scheme everyone else is using.


----------



## Imprecision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atavax*
> 
> from what i read the v61 and 102 work best at 800 dpi, when like a zowie is at its worse at 450 dpi. its best at 2300 dpi, and like a DA is at its best at 1800dpi, so while 800 dpi might be a bit high for the minimum, its one of the lowest if not the lowest optimum dpi's for a modern mouse. and yeah, its a looker, no silly LEDs and not the black or white paint scheme everyone else is using.


V61 and 800 dpi got me a bit over 3.5 m/s on puretrak talent. With v102 it was back to 2.7ish so I moved my PTT from caps lock to middle mouse and stuck with 61. With the older firmwares it was barely over 2, just as bad as the Xornet.


----------



## Atavax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprecision*
> 
> V61 and 800 dpi got me a bit over 3.5 m/s on puretrak talent. With v102 it was back to 2.7ish so I moved my PTT from caps lock to middle mouse and stuck with 61. With the older firmwares it was barely over 2, just as bad as the Xornet.


oh, does using a button on the mouse for ptt fix that bug? i typically just use the side mouse buttons for ptt.


----------



## Imprecision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atavax*
> 
> oh, does using a button on the mouse for ptt fix that bug? i typically just use the side mouse buttons for ptt.


The bug is caused by frequently pressing caps lock, num lock or scroll lock and basically the only people that do that were those that used them for PTT.


----------



## Atavax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprecision*
> 
> The bug is caused by frequently pressing caps lock, num lock or scroll lock and basically the only people that do that were those that used them for PTT.


thats a big relief : )


----------



## pickL3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronal*
> 
> From what I remember the CM Spawn can hit over 3 m/s, if I'm not mistaken, and its claw-grip style. I would like to try out the Spawn for CSGO, last time I used a claw-grip style mouse was when I bought the Creative Fata1ty 1010 and it wasn't that good. The only thing I hate about the Spawn is that it doesn't have 400-450dpi setting (lowest is 800dpi) but once you take a look at the aesthetics of the mouse you won't care if it doesn't have (400dpi).


I love everything about the spawn except for one issue, and that is where the sensor is. It's towards the back of the mouse, which throws my hand movements off. I've spent years playing games, and so my mouse movements have become second nature (muscle memory). When I used the spawn, and I would do the exact same hand movement that I would with any other mouse, the cursor wouldn't be where I would expect it to be.

I just could never get use to it. That's my only gripe. Other than that, it's one of the best mice I've come across.


----------



## Glymbol

This is true, however Spawn is shorter than most mice, so sensor position is more or less the same as in other mice, when measuring from the front of the mouse. At least the same as G400, IMO1.1 and Xai. Spawn's sensor is turned 90 degrees though.


----------



## MLJS54

Any idea when the Rival will hit either Newegg or Best Buy?

Have some gift cards I would love to use up for this one.


----------



## pickL3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Any idea when the Rival will hit either Newegg or Best Buy?
> 
> Have some gift cards I would love to use up for this one.


I don't know, but I wish they would hurry up already. I preordered mine from Amazon and still states "out of stock." I don't think it's quite hit the US yet.


----------



## zealord

hey guys. what are the 2 default CPI(DPI) settings for the Steelseries Rival which can be changed by clicking the button above the scroll wheel? Is it 400 and 800 dpi?


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> hey guys. what are the 2 default CPI(DPI) settings for the Steelseries Rival which can be changed by clicking the button above the scroll wheel? Is it 400 and 800 dpi?


It was 1200 and 1600 I think, can't quite remember. But I'm pretty sure it wasn't 400 and 800.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arc0s*
> 
> It was 1200 and 1600 I think, can't quite remember.


That would be dumb.

I read somewhere that it is 800 and 1600, which is smart.


----------



## superior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> That would be dumb.
> 
> I read somewhere that it is 800 and 1600, which is smart.


It is, I know 800 definitely was a default step when I set mine up, I can't remember the other 1.


----------



## innov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprecision*
> 
> The bug is caused by frequently pressing caps lock, num lock or scroll lock and basically the only people that do that were those that used them for PTT.


sorry to continue this off-topic discussion but what is this bug with CM spawn and caps lock that you guys are talking about? i have been considering buying spawn but I do use caps lock for PTT and it would be fairly inconvenient to have to learn to use another button after all these years.


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superior*
> 
> It is, I know 800 definitely was a default step when I set mine up, I can't remember the other 1.


Yes you're right it is 800, I couldn't remember the first one cause that's the one I changed, the second one is 1600.

Question, is it ok to use any DPI or does this mouse have native DPI settings like on 3090 mice?


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arc0s*
> 
> Yes you're right it is 800, I couldn't remember the first one cause that's the one I changed, the second one is 1600.
> 
> Question, is it ok to use any DPI or does this mouse have native DPI settings like on 3090 mice?


Should have default registries 50-5000 (50 stepping size) bare min, though the 6400 step that was shown on viet site looked rather accurate. Not sure if a deal was worked out for the particular model.

Based on improvements and capabilities, the 3090 has become a dated design/model.

PS: Datasheet is now public.

http://www.pixart.com.tw/upload/PMW3310DH_DS_S_V1.0_20131121110417.pdf

Power management improvements might also open the door for wireless devices. Very well rounded with programmable angle snapping functionality as well as other little things.


----------



## Atavax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innov*
> 
> sorry to continue this off-topic discussion but what is this bug with CM spawn and caps lock that you guys are talking about? i have been considering buying spawn but I do use caps lock for PTT and it would be fairly inconvenient to have to learn to use another button after all these years.


CM has released a bunch of firmware updates for the spawn. Generally speaking, the best sensor performance is from the v61 i think it is. There are two drawbacks to using that version. the first is the lift off distance is a little high. The 2nd is that some people experienced a bug where i guess if they too frequently pressed the buttons he mentioned, there would be some type of lag. If you experience that problem there is still the option to use the v102 firmware update which fixes that bug, but the sensor performs slightly worse and still has a fairly high lift off distance. Then there is the v.32 i think which doesn't have the PTT bug and has a short lift off distance, but has a sensor performance a little worse than the v102.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> Should have default registries 50-5000 (50 stepping size) bare min, though the 6400 step that was shown on viet site looked rather accurate. Not sure if a deal was worked out for the particular model.
> 
> Based on improvements and capabilities, the 3090 has become a dated design/model.
> 
> Power management improvements might also open the door for wireless devices. Very well rounded with programmable angle snapping functionality as well as other little things.


Looks like it.

How dare you say that the 3090 isn't the best sensor ever! Are you trying to start an apocalypse? At least the 3090 can now get a SROM that is focused on array performance rather than CPI.

Is an internal oscillator better than an external? I would think that an external crystal oscillator would be best.

I am disappointed that the frame rate is limited to 6500. I like how 9000 feels. Not even arguing for 12000.


----------



## Atavax

i wish i understood what all the sarcasm was about in that post


----------



## Skylit

3090 in terms of feature set is quite dated and limited in current market. It will eventually phase out as PMW3310DH replaces 3090 in the high end LED segment. To many benefits to ignore.
Quote:


> At least the 3090 can now get a SROM that is focused on array performance rather than CPI.


Not sure why this matters if newer DSP can effectively calculate accurate CPI. If you're suggesting a lower cost/lower DPI 3090, I can't see it working out with current pricing structure. They'll probably end up offering a public version of Logitech's AM010 if anything were to happen.
Quote:


> Is an internal oscillator better than an external? I would think that an external crystal oscillator would be best.


Honestly depends on quality of unit.


----------



## discoprince

so whats the verdict on this thing?
not that im going to get one.


----------



## Atavax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> 3090 in terms of feature set is quite dated and limited in current market. It will eventually phase out as PMW3310DH replaces 3090 in the high end LED segment. To many benefits to ignore.


can you explain in dumb man's terms some of the benefits?


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atavax*
> 
> can you explain in dumb man's terms some of the benefits?


50 CPI increments, angle snapping options, more accurate at higher CPI, power options for wireless mice, etc.


----------



## Atavax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> 50 CPI increments, angle snapping options, more accurate at higher CPI, power options for wireless mice, etc.


by more accurate at higher cpi do you mean less jitter at higher cpi's? also do we know what the base cpi is? what cpi the mouse is best at?


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atavax*
> 
> by more accurate at higher cpi do you mean less jitter at higher cpi's? also do we know what the base cpi is? what cpi the mouse is best at?


Accuracy is based on code (and scaler), it will variate and change over time. Not enough time has passed to say what it can do very well or what the limitations are. Want to find out? Buy a Rival and go on that ride.

Array is likely 900 pixels. 50 CPI increments, unlike 3090, more like 9800.

The 3310 is like a 3090, but with a bunch of more features and a higher performance ceiling. Makes more sense to move onto this [3310] platform than to stay with the 3090. The 3090 would still be around if it is a low cost option (as it should be). You buy into it now with the Rival or you wait until everyone else offers their mice with it. Don't be sad if they kill the 3090, at least don't be surprised.


----------



## Atavax

its just that its so early with the rival and it seems like the limitations are still unknown, i'm just surprised people are already like yep, this is clearly better than the 3090. but its not like i'm attached to the 3090, i don't think i've even owned a mouse with it.


----------



## Skylit

I should really stop leaking info ^^.


----------



## sixxxxxx

Speaking strictly on tracking I've been pretty impressed so far with the Rival (or 3310 more specifically I guess). The only real thing I'm interested in knowing is if the Rival has this notorious "smoothing" algorithm that introduces input lag. So far compared to other mice like the DA 3.5 and Sensei the Rival seems just as responsive. Like I said before maybe I just can't tell the difference and maybe the Rival does have smoothing but so far it doesn't seem like it based on what people claim smoothing feels like.


----------



## Ghost of Akina

Im also impressed by the 3310. I play mostly @400-450 CPI and get a max speed with Enotus around 5,6m/s. No acceleration and a very low LOD with my Puretrak Talent. The only thing that feels strange is that the angle snapping seems to kick in at higher speeds even when its disabled. But this has to do with steelseries firmware i guess and not the sensor itself. Strange that they dont have configurable LOD when the sensor has this feature. Maybe its because MCU is only 16k of space, so they were limited to less features?


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> I should really stop leaking info ^^.


Where?


----------



## MLJS54

Anybody with big hands claw this thing? If so, how is it?


----------



## idonthaveaname

Ok i've received the rival today
before sharing my first impression i wanna ask something. When i plugged IN the mouse, the SS engine 3 asked me to update the firmware. Too bad the SS engine frozed. I did a reboot (the mouse wasn't working, the ss logo was flashing in blue), i ran the software again and it said something like "the last firmware update was a fail, do you want to update the firmware now?" I did yes and this time looks like the mouse is working, too bad at the end of the process the SS engine crashed again xD Anyway, now it looks like the mouse is working and the software works fine. Can anyone confirm me that the latest firmware version is the 150.0.0.0?

That said, this mouse is AMAZING. First of all i wanna say i returned the original sensei and the zowie am because i instantly saw something wasn't right... like if the mouse was lagging (especially on low dpi). Now i know it was the smoothing causing that







I dont notice this smoothing on my new rival and on my deathadder 2013. Dont know why, maybe the smoothing is still present, the problem is that i don't notice it at all and my flick shoots are amazing. I tested the mouse for 2 hours:

sensor:
it's the same of deathadder 2013, you just need to tweak a little bit the sensitivity, since DA has 6400 dpi and Rival 6500. If i have to find some differences i would say the rival is a little bit more responsive than the deathadder, but maybe is because the shape is much better.

shape and build quality.
Ok, here is where the rival shines. First of all, the weight is perfectly balanced, like on an ambidextrous mouse. I never get why the deathadder has all the weight on the ass, it's really annoying tbh. I like A LOT the side buttons and the new steelseries switches are perfect for me (stiffer that omron's but not hard as huano's) . I had a lot of problems on my DA, coz i misscliked mouse2 a lot. Thanks god that won't happen on the Rival. The coating is like the Xai. The side grips are almost identical to the Deathadder ones, just much bigger.

It's early to say, but i think this mouse is going to be my main for a long time








Quote:


> Anybody with big hands claw this thing? If so, how is it?


Since i can't palm my deathadder at all i suppose my hands are big







Ye, i can clawgrip this mouse. I always used small ambidextrous mouse, so i usually fingertip my device. My first "big" mouse was a Xai so my fingertip became a mix between palm and fingertip. Anyway i can use the same grip i used on the Xai, because the mouse is flat where i place my fingers and, like i already said, the weight is perfectly balanced.


----------



## CtrlAltel1te

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idonthaveaname*
> 
> Ok i've received the rival today
> before sharing my first impression i wanna ask something. When i plugged IN the mouse, the SS engine 3 asked me to update the firmware. Too bad the SS engine frozed. I did a reboot (the mouse wasn't working, the ss logo was flashing in blue), i ran the software again and it said something like "the last firmware update was a fail, do you want to update the firmware now?" I did yes and this time looks like the mouse is working, too bad at the end of the process the SS engine crashed again xD Anyway, now it looks like the mouse is working and the software works fine. Can anyone confirm me that the latest firmware version is the 150.0.0.0?
> 
> That said, this mouse is AMAZING. First of all i wanna say i returned the original sensei and the zowie am because i instantly saw something wasn't right... like if the mouse was lagging (especially on low dpi). Now i know it was the smoothing causing that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont notice this smoothing on my new rival and on my deathadder 2013. Dont know why, maybe the smoothing is still present, the problem is that i don't notice it at all and my flick shoots are amazing. I tested the mouse for 2 hours:
> 
> sensor:
> it's the same of deathadder 2013, you just need to tweak a little bit the sensitivity, since DA has 6400 dpi and Rival 6500. If i have to find some differences i would say the rival is a little bit more responsive than the deathadder, but maybe is because the shape is much better.
> 
> shape and build quality.
> Ok, here is where the rival shines. First of all, the weight is perfectly balanced, like on an ambidextrous mouse. I never get why the deathadder has all the weight on the ass, it's really annoying tbh. I like A LOT the side buttons and the new steelseries switches are perfect for me (stiffer that omron's but not hard as huano's) . I had a lot of problems on my DA, coz i misscliked mouse2 a lot. Thanks god that won't happen on the Rival. The coating is like the Xai. The side grips are almost identical to the Deathadder ones, just much bigger.
> 
> It's early to say, but i think this mouse is going to be my main for a long time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since i can't palm my deathadder at all i suppose my hands are big
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ye, i can clawgrip this mouse. I always used small ambidextrous mouse, so i usually fingertip my device. My first "big" mouse was a Xai so my fingertip became a mix between palm and fingertip. Anyway i can use the same grip i used on the Xai, because the mouse is flat where i place my fingers and, like i already said, the weight is perfectly balanced.


its not the same sensor as deahtadder 2013 sigh.... its a PAW3310 but SS marketing named it a avago 3310.

just read next time the thread before you post


----------



## vss vintorez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CtrlAltel1te*
> 
> its not the same sensor as deahtadder 2013 sigh.... its a PAW3310 but SS marketing named it a avago 3310.
> 
> just read next time the thread before you post


Maybe he's saying that he feels it the same as the deathadder.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idonthaveaname*
> 
> That said, this mouse is AMAZING. First of all i wanna say i returned the original sensei and the zowie am because i instantly saw something wasn't right... like if the mouse was lagging (especially on low dpi). Now i know it was the *smoothing* causing that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont notice this *smoothing* on my new rival and on my deathadder 2013. Dont know why, maybe the *smoothing* is still present, the problem is that i don't notice it at all and my flick shoots are amazing. I tested the mouse for 2 hours:


All mice have "smoothing." More proper descriptor would be "response" or "latency" rather than "smoothing." People are already becoming very confused by Roach's word choice. It's going to end up like "DPI."

The Zowie AM doesn't have high latency because of "smoothing." It has lower response with the 450 and 1150 settings because those are created from the MCU not the sensor. A different scenario....

People have been complaining about the feel of the DA 2013 sensor since it came out. If you are not one of those people you are likely not able to notice such things. Testing a mouse for only 2 hours doesn't help...


----------



## daav1d

Steelseries engine doesn't recognize my Rival. Someone who had same problem and fixed it?


----------



## Atavax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Steelseries engine doesn't recognize my Rival. Someone who had same problem and fixed it?


you know rival uses the new version of their engine that i don't think any of their other mice use?


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atavax*
> 
> you know rival uses the new version of their engine that i don't think any of their other mice use?


I did download the new 3.0 engine.


----------



## MaximilianKohler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> I should really stop leaking info ^^.


Do you work for a gaming hardware company? Or a company that creates/manufacturers mice & parts?


----------



## Atavax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaximilianKohler*
> 
> Do you work for a gaming hardware company? Or a company that creates/manufacturers mice & parts?


don't encourage him to give out information that could help the evil corporations to track him down.

we don't want to know anything about him, its best that way!


----------



## Imprecision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atavax*
> 
> don't encourage him to give out information that could help the evil corporations to track him down.
> 
> we don't want to know anything about him, its best that way!


He's not the Skylit we want; he's the Skylit we need.









Er I mean he's the Skylit we deserve, but not the one we need right now.


----------



## daav1d

I have tried my Rival for a night now and I think it's an ok mouse. My scroll wheel was not lose, very easy to roll and big notches. Microswitches was better than Huano but worse than Omron imo. Rubber side grips actually helped unlike Deathadders. Coating was not very good though, pretty slippery. Cable was kinda stiff but if it gets softer it will probably be good, my Sensei cable feel similar but much softer. Sensor wise it is good imo. I can't feel the "heavy smoothing" some people complain about. But like I expected, it's heavy. Does not feel light at all. Probably I will stick with my Sensei RAW for a while. Great shape, easy to lift and it's glossy. Much better weight and microswitches.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Microswitches was better than Huano but worse than Omron imo.


What if I tell you that the switches in the Rival are re-branded Omrons?


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> What if I hell you that the switches in the Rival are re-branded Omrons?


Ok not the best Omron then, maybe the shell cause that feel. Like Ikari, a bit mushy but harder.


----------



## t00t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Ok not the best Omron then, maybe the shell cause that feel. Like Ikari, a bit mushy but harder.


Are you able to compare the switches / clicks to those of a G400?

G400 uses Omrons, but the shell makes them feel a little stiffer than something like a Deathadder. Would be interesting to see if the Rival's are similar or heavier than G400.


----------



## vss vintorez

Anyone willing to sell me one ss rival (ship to argentina) ? because i cannot get them here neither ebay.


----------



## 250179

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vss vintorez*
> 
> Anyone willing to sell me one ss rival (ship to argentina) ? because i cannot get them here neither ebay.


we can't get them either.


----------



## Atavax

Is there any memory on the mouse or are you ****ed if you want non default settings on linux or steamos with the Rival?


----------



## jayfkay

it has an onboard profile ofc


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atavax*
> 
> Is there any memory on the mouse or are you ****ed if you want non default settings on linux or steamos with the Rival?


im guessing it has 1 profile which it saves to, then you can uninstall drivers and be happy


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t00t*
> 
> Are you able to compare the switches / clicks to those of a G400?
> 
> G400 uses Omrons, but the shell makes them feel a little stiffer than something like a Deathadder. Would be interesting to see if the Rival's are similar or heavier than G400.


Yes I have a G400 as well. As you said G400 is stiffer than DA, but a little lighter than Rival. Much more crisp than Rival however.


----------



## t00t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Yes I have a G400 as well. As you said G400 is stiffer than DA, but a little lighter than Rival. Much more crisp than Rival however.


I see. Thanks for that.

I wonder if it's the Rival's shell or the switches that are making most of the difference. I would actually be tempted to put some Omrons in a Rival if it would lighten the switches a little more and make them a bit more 'familiar', but I guess I will have to test the Rival first.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t00t*
> 
> I see. Thanks for that.
> 
> I wonder if it's the Rival's shell or the switches that are making most of the difference. I would actually be tempted to put some Omrons in a Rival if it would lighten the switches a little more and make them a bit more 'familiar', but I guess I will have to test the Rival first.


Apparently it's Omron in the Rival. Just rebranded by Steelseries.


----------



## Snakesoul

I'm very tempted to try this mouse, but from what I've been reading through the last pages, I don't know if I'll like the weight and/or switches... I had an ikari optical and a xai and both mouse buttons felt mushi. So my experiences with SS aren't the great... Also on those models I didn't like the scroll wheel, it's too plastic. I like rubberized more..
What about LOD? Is it higher than G400 or DABE?
Thanks in advance


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Apparently it's Omron in the Rival. Just rebranded by Steelseries.


No one really knows who makes them. My comment was intended to point out that even if the Rival had Omrons, they would likely feel different than any other mouse that has the same switches.


----------



## Atavax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> No one really knows who makes them. My comment was intended to point out that even if the Rival had Omrons, they would likely feel different than any other mouse that has the same switches.


you tricky bastard : )


----------



## vss vintorez

Sound click of the steelseries rival + problem with the chasis.




Do anyone have that problem ?


----------



## InVicT2009

Thats a loose screw probably .
I have yet to encounter problems with this mouse regarding his chassis.


----------



## vss vintorez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InVicT2009*
> 
> Thats a loose screw probably .
> I have yet to encounter problems with this mouse regarding his chassis.


It's the base it's not the screw.


----------



## karod

So the plastics base is bent?
I guess they positioned enough mouse feet to avoid a general tipping of every SS Rival.


----------



## Axaion

Id send it back on their charge till i got a perfect one tbh


----------



## aladdin74

i got the rival 2 days ago , its good looking mouse with fast response and 2 dpi settings in the new software of steelseries engine , the most con for me is the size , its a big mouth if your hands r big this is the mouse for u , for me i dont have big hands i use claw hand grip and i prefer the razer taipan or even the sensei on the rival , i love multiplayer games and i used the rival in cod ghosts and BF4 and i am not comfortable with its size and again its a personal variation


----------



## Snakesoul

Just ordered this mouse, should get it tomorrow. I'll leave my initial impressions. Also can compare it to Death adder or G400 if you want.
I just hope I won't regret it like I did on zowie fk...(this time if I don't like it I'll return it







)


----------



## Antsu

What about the polling rate? Can it maintain steady 1000hz?


----------



## Yodums

My local store here in Canada just got the mouse, and I immediately picked it up.

First impressions--I love it. I've already decommissioned my DA2013 over this thing because in my opinion, the grip on this mouse is a lot nicer than the DA.

Yes, mine does make a rattling sound when I shake it, but that doesn't bother me. The only downside I see to this mouse is the placement of the back/forward buttons. My thumb rest in between the forward and back buttons, and I have to forcefully move my grip up to reach the forward button, whereas this is not a problem at all on the DA2013. In fact, the placement of these buttons on the DA2013 are great.

By the way, there was already a firmware release out for this mouse. Version 150.0.0.0.


----------



## steelt116

Is that true that this mouse has oryginal ADSN AVAGO 3310? Cause on some websites, u can read that it uses PMW3310DH and dunno what da hell is that, does anybody have a screens inside mouse, or somebody is 100% sure its dedicated AVAGO 3310, not other ****?


----------



## karod

I read, that Pixart bought the Avago mouse sensor line-up.
So Avago 3310 is the wrong label. It should be Pixart PMW3310DH


----------



## steelt116

so does it makes changes in that sensor between normal 3310 and this one by Pixart or how is that called?

Or Its just changed name, i dont really know how to pick up this information ^^


----------



## Yodums

So I can pretty much attest that the biggest downfall of this mouse is its wheel. There's tons of play, which makes using the wheel really crappy.


----------



## karod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelt116*
> 
> Or Its just changed name, i dont really know how to pick up this information ^^


As far as I understood, that's the case. Just different names after Pixart got the patents from Avago.


----------



## Razor 116

Just got mine today(finally) and will be packing it back up and returning it today. Unfortunately while I like the shape and sensor, The clicks block each other when both being used at the same time eg ADS and shooting, extremely irritating. The only way I see to fix this is to cut a small piece if the right clicks plastic off obviously voiding the warranty. So a revision from SteelSeries and I might try it again.


----------



## Snakesoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Just got mine today(finally) and will be packing it back up and returning it today. Unfortunately while I like the shape and sensor, The clicks block each other when both being used at the same time eg ADS and shooting, extremely irritating. The only way I see to fix this is to cut a small piece if the right clicks plastic off obviously voiding the warranty. So a revision from SteelSeries and I might try it again.


Wow bad luck mate, i had mine and one of the things i tested was exactly to see if the buttons touch each other , but i got lucky on that









@ people who have this mouse: Don't you think this mouse have a wide\large butt? (i have medium hands and it felt uncomfortable to hold it... after looking at a video on youtube i think i don't know how to hold it... besides the fact this is a palm grip mouse, it's different from the palm grip concept). Do you guys\girls when holding this mouse can touch with your wrist on mouse pad, or you actually put your entire hand on the mouse (and your wrist is cm away from mousepad? Sorry for this awkward question, but i think it's very important for me to get how to hold a mouse with this shape....=)


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snakesoul*
> 
> Wow bad luck mate, i had mine and one of the things i tested was exactly to see if the buttons touch each other , but i got lucky on that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ people who have this mouse: Don't you think this mouse have a wide\large butt? (i have medium hands and it felt uncomfortable to hold it... after looking at a video on youtube i think i don't know how to hold it... besides the fact this is a palm grip mouse, it's different from the palm grip concept). Do you guys\girls when holding this mouse can touch with your wrist on mouse pad, or you actually put your entire hand on the mouse (and your wrist is cm away from mousepad? Sorry for this awkward question, but i think it's very important for me to get how to hold a mouse with this shape....=)


If I push the mouse clicks perfectly down they don't touch however when I'm gaming I naturally don't and when I'm ADS'ing especially with semi auto weapons the left click scrapes the right click and makes it a much heavier click. If I was willing to void my warranty it's a simple fix just file down either the left or right click.

The mouse though is comfortable and I felt no peculiarities with the sensor it tracked well on my QCK cloth surface. It's a pity but unless SteelSeries widen the space between the clicks at the top this mouse Is a no-go for me regardless of how well it tracked or how comfortable it is.


----------



## ma2k5

Hi guys

Anyone have experience with steelseries support?

I am looking to RMA something. I got that automated e-mail asking me to fill in that RMA form. The RMA form asks for my RMA number, but the e-mail I received has no mention of the RMA number. Would the RMA number just be the ticket number then? The format seems the same but not sure.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ma2k5*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> Anyone have experience with steelseries support?
> 
> I am looking to RMA something. I got that automated e-mail asking me to fill in that RMA form. The RMA form asks for my RMA number, but the e-mail I received has no mention of the RMA number. Would the RMA number just be the ticket number then? The format seems the same but not sure.


Yes the RMA number is the number for your ticket, bear in mind you will be paying for postage to Denmark. You will also be required to provide proof of purchase.


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Yes the RMA number is the number for your ticket, bear in mind you will be paying for postage to Denmark. You will also be required to provide proof of purchase.


Depends where he's located. US based purchases are handed domestically.


----------



## woll3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karod*
> 
> I read, that Pixart bought the Avago mouse sensor line-up.
> So Avago 3310 is the wrong label. It should be Pixart PMW3310DH


Well on the PCB shot in Post 106, there is something like an A in the upper right corner of the 3310, cant say for sure with this pic.


----------



## VindalooJim

What are the native CPI/DPI settings for the Rival?


----------



## jayfkay

650 and 2700


----------



## ma2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Yes the RMA number is the number for your ticket, bear in mind you will be paying for postage to Denmark. You will also be required to provide proof of purchase.


Thanks.

They are taking ages to respond, so I may just send the product before they authorise it. I bought it in the UK, do you know which address it is that products would need to be returned to?

Thanks again.


----------



## Axaion

No idea if it applies, but by danish law, they are required to pay for RMA postage and everything.


----------



## MaximilianKohler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> 650 and 2700


I thought someone else said that this sensor allows native increments of 200dpi?


----------



## kimmern

When i adjust angel snapping its bugged .when move mouse after adjust its choppy . . someone with same problem?
Another thing is that mouse lag when i use steelseries engine 3 , is this this normal ?


----------



## MLJS54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> No idea if it applies, but by danish law, they are required to pay for RMA postage and everything.


They pay for return shipping in the US as far as I remember, but you have to pay to ship the item you're RMA'ing to them. This was at least the case a few years ago when I RMA'd a 7G keyboard and a Xai mouse.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> They pay for return shipping in the US as far as I remember, but you have to pay to ship the item you're RMA'ing to them. This was at least the case a few years ago when I RMA'd a 7G keyboard and a Xai mouse.


Damn.. thats pretty legendary bad support


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaximilianKohler*
> 
> I thought someone else said that this sensor allows native increments of 200dpi?


50 CPI increments.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> Damn.. thats pretty legendary bad support


That is normal for many companies in the US.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> Damn.. thats pretty legendary bad support


That's normal here in the UK too, Only Amazon has paid for the cost of a RMA for me and that was to replace a monitor (BenQ XL2411T). They paid for the first two returns but the final return for a refund I had to pay for return postage. For those thinking three replacements! Yes all three defective. First one had multiple permanently lit white pixels, Second had strange artifacting (Like waves throughout the screen) when ran at 120Hz or above and third had yet again multiple permanently lit white pixels. Just gave up and just got a refund.

Back OT, Sent of the Rival this morning for refund. Disappointing that SteelSeries would allow such a simple problem to fix pass. After more time with it and after switching back to my Sensei [RAW] the switches in the rival are definitely subpar. No complaints with the sensor though, performed great and tracked well on the QCK. I used 650 CPI on the Rival (I use 630 CPI on my Sensei [RAW]).

My Sensei's right click has unfortunately lost its click and now activates with little to no force at all. So I'll be RMA'ing that to Denmark. Only £8 for a 3day service, Much better than the original £47 I was quoted. The Sensei RAW's appear to be scarce though, not even SteelSeries store has any so I may be in for a long wait for a replacement


----------



## Axaion

Had a dead pixel on my viewsonic monitor (still got it lol) but viewsonic offered to send UPS to my adress to pick it up on their charge, so yea. if they can do that with a monitor, and steelseries cant even do that with a mouse thats pretty horrific


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> After more time with it and after switching back to my Sensei [RAW] the switches in the rival are definitely subpar.


Explain.


----------



## Atavax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Explain.


i think he means they don't feel as nice...


----------



## superior

Buttons are preference, I honestly find the Sensei buttons to be rubbish tbh and that's coming from some one who used a Xai/Sensei since release.


----------



## karod

Today I tried a Sensei. And I agree with you, the buttons (or should I rather say, the combination of micro switch + mouse shell construction) make the clicks feel squishy/chewy. I don't mean the micro switch click it self, but the travel of the mouse shell button.

Then I tried a Kana V1 and for me those clicks felt better and more defined.

I didn't see the rival in the store.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Explain.


The Rivals were just too mushy and felt far less responsive. This is obviously personal preference however there are a few posts about the subpar switches or shell design (compared to omron switches in my Sensei). The Sensei has IMO the most responsive swiches/clicks with the least travel, Each click feels crisp and precise whereas the Rival felt slow and mushy. But the biggest problem was the clicks blocking each other when both being used at the same time eg when you ADS with the right click the left click scraped the right and it is extremely irritating.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karod*
> 
> Today I tried a Sensei. And I agree with you, the buttons (or should I rather say, the combination of micro switch + mouse shell construction) make the clicks feel squishy/chewy. I don't mean the micro switch click it self, but the travel of the mouse shell button.
> 
> Then I tried a Kana V1 and for me those clicks felt better and more defined.
> 
> I didn't see the rival in the store.


I know exactly what you mean with the Sensei, after the actual click there is additional travel which makes the clicks feel squishy. This seems to be subjective, When I apply pressure to click I only apply that pressure until I feel the click, I don't press any harder after I feel the click. So you may just be someone who applies more pressure when you click again. So for you a click with minimum travel and extremely sensitive clicks would be good.


----------



## superior

My Rival buttons aren't "mushy" at all, I honestly have no idea what you're blabbering about.


----------



## Atavax

some people's rival has a bent frame. Some people's rival doesn't rattle at all. Some people's rival rattles even when they hold down the scroll wheel. Some people's rival doesn't allow them to use rmb and lmb at the same time. Maybe some people's Rival's switches are acting slightly differently than other's...


----------



## patthebaker17

I think mushy and clicky are all a matter of preference. a lot of people complain about accidentally pressing the deathadders keys but i've never had that problem, ever. I feel like it also depends on how much travel you do after you actuate the click, if you bottom out after the click, it can feel mushy. If you let go right after the click, it can be responsive and tactile. Mice are such a subjective product, its a shame most of us have to buy based on other peoples review and cannot try them out. First world problems

of course there are some problems with this mouse, it seems people over emphasize a lot of them. But i do have a question, I play a lot of battlefield and has anyone with the problem of the m1 and m2 touching found a fix? Other than of course maybe sand paper or files, is this an isolated problem affected by how you click down?


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superior*
> 
> My Rival buttons aren't "mushy" at all, I honestly have no idea what you're blabbering about.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superior*
> 
> Buttons are preference, I honestly find the Sensei buttons to be rubbish tbh and that's coming from some one who used a Xai/Sensei since release.


The irony, As I and indeed you stated it is *preference*.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patthebaker17*
> 
> I think mushy and clicky are all a matter of preference. a lot of people complain about accidentally pressing the deathadders keys but i've never had that problem, ever. I feel like it also depends on how much travel you do after you actuate the click, if you bottom out after the click, it can feel mushy. If you let go right after the click, it can be responsive and tactile. Mice are such a subjective product, its a shame most of us have to buy based on other peoples review and cannot try them out. First world problems
> 
> of course there are some problems with this mouse, it seems people over emphasize a lot of them. But i do have a question, I play a lot of battlefield and has anyone with the problem of the m1 and m2 touching found a fix? Other than of course maybe sand paper or files, is this an isolated problem affected by how you click down?


Same problem I had and the main reason I returned it there is no fix other than what you stated which would void the warranty. SteelSeries will have to release a revision with larger spacing between Mouse 1 and Mouse 2.


----------



## superior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atavax*
> 
> some people's rival has a bent frame. Some people's rival doesn't rattle at all. Some people's rival rattles even when they hold down the scroll wheel. Some people's rival doesn't allow them to use rmb and lmb at the same time. Maybe some people's Rival's switches are acting slightly differently than other's...


^ This is most likely the case.


----------



## Lynchie

Looks deece, keen to replace my DA:BE with one of these bad boys


----------



## patthebaker17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Same problem I had and the main reason I returned it there is no fix other than what you stated which would void the warranty. SteelSeries will have to release a revision with larger spacing between Mouse 1 and Mouse 2.


With the pictures ive seen it the buttons touch ever so slightly, but enough to cause friction. It looks possible to sand it down enough and not be too noticeable. Hope this doesn't happen to me when i receive my mouse but if it does i will sadly have to sand it down

the mouse is back on preorder on the us ss site. maybe making revisions? i doubt there out of stock that quickly


----------



## daav1d

After even more testing I now hate the mouse... actually feels heavier than DA, my pinky and ring finger hurts after some hour of gaming. Mouse buttons feels harder than EC2, may have something to to with EC being much more crisp as well. Possibly the worst coating available and you have to release your whole thumb to reach side buttons.


----------



## condumitru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> After even more testing I now hate the mouse... .


The 1st, 3rd and 5th of the issues stated by you are a bonus to me, due to the size and tension in my palms. The coating, I can get used to, it's not gamebreaking but the finger pain is not good indeed. Maybe you need slightly different placement ? Did anyone else felt the pain after long gaming sessions with this device ?


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *condumitru*
> 
> Did anyone else felt the pain after long gaming sessions with this device ?


Someone said the rubber grips made their finger hurt after holding it for awhile. Makes sense if the texture is to aggressive.


----------



## superior

I work from home and spend atleast 6 hrs day straight aim praccing & scrimming and have no issues with "pain" or the "weight" of the mouse, also like I previously mentioned my deathadder 2013 feels heavier. I suspect half of the people complaining about this device have less than average sized hands and are trying to make it work for them when it obviously isn't for them, the coating on this mouse to me feels a lot better than my Xai/Avago 9500 Sensei/Deathadder and the grips as I said before I like, this is all obviously a matter of preference of course.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *condumitru*
> 
> The 1st, 3rd and 5th of the issues stated by you are a bonus to me, due to the size and tension in my palms. The coating, I can get used to, it's not gamebreaking but the finger pain is not good indeed. Maybe you need slightly different placement ? Did anyone else felt the pain after long gaming sessions with this device ?


I think it's to slim for the shape and weight. Closest mouse shape to this is IE 3.0 imo, I can grip this much better. To bad the low tracking speed makes it unuseable. And Rival feels like it forces you to hold it in a specific way which not work for me.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Someone said the rubber grips made their finger hurt after holding it for awhile. Makes sense if the texture is to aggressive.


The material is no problem for me, it's that I have to grip it very hard due to the weight. Fully glossy sides might have helped a bit but this rubber is way better than than Zowies coating or G400 side coating etc.


----------



## gentagelse

No problems with the weight, but of course my grip isn't that weak either.


----------



## MaximilianKohler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> low tracking speed


What's the max tracking speed? The 3310 has lower tracking speed than the 3090?


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaximilianKohler*
> 
> What's the max tracking speed? The 3310 has lower tracking speed than the 3090?


I mean IE 3.0 is unuseable due to low tracking speed. Not a problem with Rival.


----------



## Snakesoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Someone said the rubber grips made their finger hurt after holding it for awhile. Makes sense if the texture is to aggressive.


Maybe it was me?







I think I was one of the few persons who talked about the side grips and how they made my ring finger numb...


----------



## Series60

What about the width size of the mouse? I know it says about 70mm on review but the bottom and the top of the mouse are definately not the same size, any idea??


----------



## Menthalion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Series60*
> 
> What about the width size of the mouse? I know it says about 70mm on review but the bottom and the top of the mouse are definately not the same size, any idea??


60 mm around scroll wheel height, 70 mm at it's widest point near the back.
However, the sides curve slightly inward towards the bottom, so it's a bit narrower where you hold it.
At the bottom on scroll wheel height it's about 55 mm.


----------



## Series60

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthalion*
> 
> 60 mm around scroll wheel height, 70 mm at it's widest point near the back.
> However, the sides curve slightly inward towards the bottom, so it's a bit narrower where you hold it.
> At the bottom on scroll wheel height it's about 55 mm.


Thanks, I don't like narrow mouses at all, I like wide mouses - think it's alot different from coming out from 1.1A ? I think the 1.1A is about 65mm and feels good for me, but 55m..meh


----------



## Snakesoul

Well its different but from what I remember right, rival will be wider than 1.1a... Especially its back.. Also the way I held the mouse is different than 1.1..


----------



## LewisASTL

i have some problem to make my macro working. I tried different ways but the rapid fire nor the quick pistol fire works.

I usually do not use macro beacause i think this is an unsportsmanlike behaviour. anyways, every mouse from 20$ has a macro recorder, so...
Macro were tested on BF4 and CS:GO. In the same games, DA2012 works good.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LewisASTL*
> 
> i have some problem to make my macro working. I tried different ways but the rapid fire nor the quick pistol fire works.
> 
> I usually do not use macro beacause i think this is an *unsportsmanlike behaviour*. anyways, every mouse from 20$ has a macro recorder, so...
> Macro were tested on BF4 and CS:GO. In the same games, DA2012 works good.


You said it yourself '*unsportsmanlike behaviour*' maybe it senses your discomfort with using what is IMO essentially cheats (Rapid fire/Quick Pistol Fire) and doesn't want to allow you to use them and I for one agree with the SteelSeires Engine, good SteelSeries Engine that's a good boy.


----------



## LewisASTL

seriously, i have to review this mouse, so i have to make this macro working.

I tried to make a macro with a series of digits press (when i click the button, it write something on notepad). Results? it doesn't work.
Anyone with same problem?


----------



## woll3

Are there any good PCB pictures now available somewhere? If not, i picked one up at Northcon, i will write impressions and stuff also (maybe) tomorrow.


----------



## Larson

Is the Rival weight 128g with or without cable?
Thx


----------



## jayfkay

gonna send this uselessly thin mouse back tomorrow. dont know why people would bother with this if not for the shape fitting one perfectly. there are many mice of much better quality than this.


----------



## Series60

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> gonna send this uselessly thin mouse back tomorrow. dont know why people would bother with this if not for the shape fitting one perfectly. there are many mice of much better quality than this.


Is the rival that narrow? I use 1.1A, dunno if I can stand narrow mice I mentioned before


----------



## popups

Your third and fourth fingers are closer together than the second and third. The shape is designed for a palm grip, with two fingers on the side. Since your third and fourth fingers are close together the top of the Rival is thin. Otherwise, your fingers would be spread apart unnaturally.


----------



## jayfkay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Series60*
> 
> Is the rival that narrow? I use 1.1A, dunno if I can stand narrow mice I mentioned before


yes quite a bit more narrow than 1.1a.


----------



## MaximilianKohler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthalion*
> 
> 60 mm around scroll wheel height, 70 mm at it's widest point near the back.
> However, the sides curve slightly inward towards the bottom, so it's a bit narrower where you hold it.
> At the bottom on scroll wheel height it's about 55 mm.


Holy ****. That is super thin... I just measured my IE 3.0 and it's ~70mm at the front and ~65mm at the thinnest part...

Jesus christ... it's even thinner than the FK which lots of people already complained was so thin that it caused hand cramping...


----------



## motorwayne

You haven't lived until you have tried the Roccat Kone XTD BEST MOUSE BAR NONE, the Deathadder hasn't got a chance against this.

Don't believe me? Try them out side by side, I have.

motorwayne


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Larson*
> 
> Is the Rival weight 128g with or without cable?
> Thx


With cable. It's around 108~ gram without.


----------



## Series60

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaximilianKohler*
> 
> Holy ****. That is super thin... I just measured my IE 3.0 and it's ~70mm at the front and ~65mm at the thinnest part...
> 
> Jesus christ... it's even thinner than the FK which lots of people already complained was so thin that it caused hand cramping...


Have to agree, used FK and my hand was hurt due to WAY too thinner
Why, just why, aren't there mice with shape like IE 3.0 and 1.1A with newer sensor and build.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Series60*
> 
> Have to agree, used FK and my hand was hurt due to WAY too thinner
> Why, just why, aren't there mice with shape like IE 3.0 and 1.1A with newer sensor and build.


I think it could have been good if it was thicker in front and slimmer in the back. Feels a little awkward imo.


----------



## Snakesoul

From my experience with both mice (FK and Rival), FK is the perfect size and shape for medium hands (not talking about switches\hardware etc.), only shape.. Yes if you have big hands you may feel some pain, but it's the way you hold the mouse (If i remember correctly Ino. stated he have big hands and he can palm FK quite comfortably).
For the Rival i can compare the front of the mouse to the steelseries ikari optical.. Yes it's a thin mouse on the front, but it's all about finger positioning (like popups explained some posts above)...The only problem for me with rival was it's back (too large\wide for my kind of hand and i like to have some contact with the base of my palm\wrist in the mousepad) and those rubber sides (felt like some small rubber spikes that made my ring finger numb..)


----------



## superior

FK was primarily designed to be used by claw grip players, there's no way you have average sized hands if you find the FK to be comfortable with a palm grip, now it makes sense why you have so many issues with the shape of the Rival...


----------



## woll3

Opened it up today but couldnt do any PCB shots because my camera is broken, Sensor Designation is PMW3310H altough there actually is the "Avago A" in the upper right corner and the MCU is a MC9508JM16.


----------



## Snakesoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superior*
> 
> FK was primarily designed to be used by claw grip players, there's no way you have average sized hands if you find the FK to be comfortable with a palm grip, now it makes sense why you have so many issues with the shape of the Rival...


Hi Superior,

I never said i had average hands







(i always said i have small to medium hands - from the palm of my hand to the tip of my middle finger is +/- 17cm).
I find FK comfortable.. not the top comfort for the true palm grip (like G400 or DA design) but i can easily palm it (i found sometimes curling my index finger a little, so i can have a more tactile). If you want i can post some pictures holding the mouse


----------



## 250179

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motorwayne*
> 
> You haven't lived until you have tried the Roccat Kone XTD BEST MOUSE BAR NONE, the Deathadder hasn't got a chance against this.
> 
> Don't believe me? Try them out side by side, I have.
> 
> motorwayne


is this a joke


----------



## steelt116

Got my rival today, and when i turn easily on left/right something is rattling inside my rival, like previous people said, when i raise rival into air, and shake it its rattling like...

never seen such a thing in any mouses, what to do with that?? can someone help me?


----------



## nlmiller0015

I might send mines back today If it comes I dont want to deal with any rattle might
just purchase naos 7000


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelt116*
> 
> Got my rival today, and when i turn easily on left/right something is rattling inside my rival, like previous people said, when i raise rival into air, and shake it its rattling like...
> 
> never seen such a thing in any mouses, what to do with that?? can someone help me?


I have only heard one guy said his Rival didn't rattle. So 99% likely it will rattle. Live with it or open up the mouse and see if you can fix it yourself. Check for uneven base shell as well, someone posted a video here and more people got faulty Rivals. Mine is even but rattle. Don't use it anyway ^^


----------



## steelt116

the feeling and everything is fine, actually lift off distance i think is kinda 2 low, but maybe i just used da 2013 for too long.

is that also a true, that connector cable of rival is so fckin stiffle? like for me its so hard to get it to mouse bungee, cause its so rigid and hard, i think its cause they rubberized it? or only me having that problem?


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelt116*
> 
> the feeling and everything is fine, actually lift off distance i think is kinda 2 low, but maybe i just used da 2013 for too long.
> 
> is that also a true, that connector able of rival is so fckin stiffle? like for me its so hard to get it to mouse bungee, cause its so rigid and hard, i think its cause they rubberized it? or only me having that problem?


Yes the cable was very thick and stiff. Pretty good LOD imo. I did only use DA 4G about a day but it didn't had that high LOD? At least lower than DA 3.5G


----------



## steelt116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Yes the cable was very thick and stiff. Pretty good LOD imo. I did only use DA 4G about a day but it didn't had that high LOD? At least lower than DA 3.5G


i went into last option in razer synapse, and choosed my mousepad ( cause i bought for rival oryginal Razer Goliathus Speed) cause they said that mousepad would be best, it automatticaly set up a lift off distance and it was so good for me.

and also kinda annoying thing, that usb connector isnt gold-plated, only silver, i think it has no any difference on response time or smth?


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelt116*
> 
> i went into last option in razer synapse, and choosed my mousepad ( cause i bought for rival oryginal Razer Goliathus Speed) cause they said that mousepad would be best, it automatticaly set up a lift off distance and it was so good for me.
> 
> and also kinda annoying thing, that usb connector isnt gold-plated, only silver ****, i think it has no any difference on response time or smth?


I never touch the LOD settings in software. I don't think it would make any difference using gold plated over silver plated, I read something about that a long time ago. Can't remember where though.


----------



## thorsteNN

gold usb connector is marketing stuff...
your silver one has gold connectors within, too.
a complete gold connector is only good if u maybe swap mouses very often!


----------



## Atavax

i thought gold was better if you didn't diconnect it often. that gold is good because it doesn't oxidize. That when you disconnect a connector it scapes the top atoms off and gets rid of any oxidation.


----------



## Berserker1

It doesnt make any difference in real world usage.
Gold plated usb is just marketing and looks more fancy.


----------



## sixxxxxx

I must have the only Rival on the planet that doesn't have some major rattling issues. When I shake my Rival there's a soft rattling noise, but that's it. In fact the rattle on my DA is much louder than the rattle on my Rival.

If anything the one thing that has really annoyed me is the cable. I know some prefer a rubber cable but the thing drags all over the damn place for me. I'd honestly of preferred a braided cable.


----------



## Massacrexv

just got my rival. i can say im returning it as atleast once or twice per CS:GO match the mouse will just randomly "freak out" and wont allow me to move it. almost like the sensor is dirty or something like that. also when i play bf4 and i'm holding right click to iron sight aim then right click to shoot the buttons scrape against one another. really crappy mouse i wouldnt recommend it to anyone. by the way im using this mouse a ICEMAT(glass mousepad)


----------



## Massacrexv

oh also i dont have a rattle when i shake the mouse if anyone is interested in buying it and returning theres.


----------



## LewisASTL

hi mates,
i have a problem for setting up a macro. When i set a single keyboard press in a mouse button it works, but when i set a macro in the same button it doesnt work.
The macro editor is the easyest i had ever. DA12, havoc, sentinel and other mouse i reviewed works perfectly in the same conditions. Any suggest?
This img refers to previous Steelseries engine version, but with the latest sw the editor is the same


----------



## zxert

Thank you all for all the info. I am considering buying a Steelseries mouse but I am concerned about build quality. I normally like to buy things that are subject to comfort and opinion like mice and headsets from local stores, even if they cost a few bucks more, simply for the ability to return/exchange them and try another option. Has anyone heard when they will be available in local stores, and which ones? I twatted, or tweeted @steelseries and asked but got no reply.

I checked WALMART/Target/Bestbuy and found that Bestbuy/Walmart are the only ones that carry steelseries goods in store. No rival, but sensei's-a-plenty.

I also have 2 Frys.com stores in the area.

Located in Sacramento.


----------



## Series60

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zxert*
> 
> Thank you all for all the info. I am considering buying a Steelseries mouse but I am concerned about build quality. I normally like to buy things that are subject to comfort and opinion like mice and headsets from local stores, even if they cost a few bucks more, simply for the ability to return/exchange them and try another option. Has anyone heard when they will be available in local stores, and which ones? I twatted, or tweeted @steelseries and asked but got no reply.
> 
> I checked WALMART/Target/Bestbuy and found that Bestbuy/Walmart are the only ones that carry steelseries goods in store. No rival, but sensei's-a-plenty.
> 
> I also have 2 Frys.com stores in the area.
> 
> Located in Sacramento.


I think best way is to direclty ask the local store in which you wanna buy it from


----------



## nlmiller0015

well I got mines today It not rattling and I actually like it im surprised steelseries shipped it out so fast my last order took 1 week to get here


----------



## Snakesoul

Well got the chance to try another rival at a friends place, this time for some reason the mouse felt more comfortable than the first one i tried... The rubber sides didn't made my ring finger numbed (at least the couple of house of tests) the mouse also didn't rattle, but it had the front buttons rubbing each other... So I told my friend to return it after showing him the problem..(he noticed something strange but didn't saw it







)
I think SS need to make a review and fix those problems already stated...


----------



## Menthalion

The front buttons rubbing eachother is because the split between the buttons is so long that they not only flex up/down, but also left/right a little.

Depending on your grip, combined with the right button slanting up toward the middle, you can press it ever so much toward the left, touching the left mouse button.

With a three fingers on top grip I don't have the problem, but with two fingers on top I do, since you press more towards the middle. So I don't think it's that much of a build, but more a design flaw.

No rattle whatsoever on my Rival luckily, quite pleased with it. Here's hoping the cord doesn't break down like the super stiff braided ones on my Sensei and Diablo did.


----------



## lol37

Hi,
is that mouse suitable for claw grip ?
i saw it weights about 110g w/ cord, is that still ok ? ( i'm used to play with very small laptop mouse ... )
what mousepad would recommand me ? i heard QPAD is a good trustworthy reference.
Thanks.


----------



## Menthalion

It's a very long mouse, so I don't think it's that good for clawing. Best take a look at the Mionix Avior 7000, which has the same sensor.


----------



## exactrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthalion*
> 
> With a three fingers on top grip I don't have the problem, but with two fingers on top I do, since you press more towards the middle. So I don't think it's that much of a build, but more a design flaw.


That's good to know. I also use three fingers on top.


----------



## lol37

Menthalion : i've checked this mouse, what i only don't like about is it's price ( 80 € ?! ), i guess it's caused about the ARM processor.
What about a mouse without that ?


----------



## tinboyboy

hi guys,

anybody has a problem whereby after installing the steelseries engine and setting all your configs then uninstall the engine, the illumination on the rival just sticks to a colour?

everything is fine when the engine is on. the colours transition is nice and well. but after i uninstall the engine, it seems like the rival doesn't remember the illumination settings.


----------



## vss vintorez

Can anyone post a picture of pressing the two clicks at the same time to see if the tips of the clicks will touch eachother ?
That would be incredibly annoying.


----------



## Menthalion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vss vintorez*
> 
> Can anyone post a picture of pressing the two clicks at the same time to see if the tips of the clicks will touch eachother ?
> That would be incredibly annoying.


As I said before, it doesn't if you press straight down.

However, with a bit of force to the left on the right button, the plastic will flex in that direction as well, and will make the ends of the buttons touch (which is annoying).

It depends on your grip if that'll happen.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vss vintorez*
> 
> Can anyone post a picture of pressing the two clicks at the same time to see if the tips of the clicks will touch eachother ?
> That would be incredibly annoying.


Does not touch on my Rival.
I can get them to just touch if I press them down with stupid amount of force and maybe try and push them inwards towards each other.

They do not touch with normal clicks or anything.

So not a problem with my Rival atleast.

I claw my Rival, never palm mouse.
And I got a quite small hand.

It's a tad bit big for me, but It's easier to claw then G400,Deathadder and so on due to it being quite abit slimmer.

But ye with regular clicks I click 2-3 cm's from the tip of the mouse. So could just be 3cm shorter for my taste.

All in all a decent mouse, but abit to big.

Gonna use it until some new fun mouse comes out, hopefully that smaller 80-90gram ambidextrous mouse with sidebuttons on left side only.


----------



## Snakesoul

The other model i had, the buttons didn't touched each other, no matter how I hold it. I don't think it's possible much of the times holding it down 100% straight, because your hand\fingers will look for the most comfortable way to grip it... At least my hand does that (and that's why I can't claw grip mices while gaming...at work for ex. I hold the office mouse by claw or fingertip)...I guess its personal..


----------



## vss vintorez

Thanks for the fast and detailed response: Menthalion, Nivity and Snakesoul.


----------



## exactrevenge

just got mine today. I can also attest to the fact the lmb and rmb dont touch regardless of how you hold it. Unless you push them towards the middle. Can i say im in love with the shape


----------



## Skar

The interference issue usually happens for ppl with big hands, due to their fingers being positioned more on the left / right edge of the buttons and thus the pressing direction is slightly to the center than just straight down. However the back is hard for me tog et used to and i replaced it quickly.

The bug with colored surfaces is annoying (how did ss miss that one?! Its not like they dont have colored mousepads...) but the new srom from pixart fixes it - if not already implemented by ss it will probably come soon.


----------



## Massacrexv

what is you mean different colored surfaces? it has tracking issues on lets say.. a black mouse pad and wouldnt on a white one?


----------



## Skar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Massacrexv*
> 
> what is you mean different colored surfaces? it has tracking issues on lets say.. a black mouse pad and wouldnt on a white one?


As I said the issue is already solved by an SROM update. If you would swap surface during operation (from pad to table ot from one color to the other) sometimes the cursor movement would stop.

You sure would notice if thats a problem for you ^^ I can reproduce this here still with changing from a black pad to a white table. cursor simply does not move any more and it takes several seconds tor recover.


----------



## Massacrexv

i returned my rival because it didnt work on my I-2 steelseries pad. its tempered glass or something like that. hope my mionix 8200 does.


----------



## sixxxxxx

That's unfortunately an issue you're going to run into with any mouse that has even remotely low LOD. For the short time I had an Icemat a majority of the mice I threw at it failed to work properly, or had egregiously low max tracking speeds just due to how poorly a lot of mice track on glass.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixxxxxx*
> 
> That's unfortunately an issue you're going to run into with any mouse that has even remotely low LOD. For the short time I had an Icemat a majority of the mice I threw at it failed to work properly, or had egregiously low max tracking speeds just due to how poorly a lot of mice track on glass.


I have not even tried a glass pad but isn't those made for laser mice?


----------



## Massacrexv

well that sucks, lol i've had this mouse pad sense like 2004 an original icemat. idk if i could ever get used to any other one  anyone have any suggestions that i could replace it with? something that glides super smooth


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Massacrexv*
> 
> well that sucks, lol i've had this mouse pad sense like 2004 an original icemat. idk if i could ever get used to any other one  anyone have any suggestions that i could replace it with? something that glides super smooth


I love QcK Heavy, feels super soft and smooth to me. But like I said, have only tried cloth and hard pads, not glass. Cloth is superior to hard pads in terms of smoothness.


----------



## Massacrexv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> I love QcK Heavy, feels super soft and smooth to me. But like I said, have only tried cloth and hard pads, not glass. Cloth is superior to hard pads in terms of smoothness.


what about those aluminum pads?


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Massacrexv*
> 
> what about those aluminum pads?


Have not tried those either. I like soft pads, so have not bought any hard pads. Only tried hard pads at my friends PC who use it. Prefer a bit more control over speed as well so cloth is best for me.


----------



## Massacrexv

gotcha, alright well if anyone else browsing this thread can tell me how a aluminum pad compares to a icemat that'd be great


----------



## vss vintorez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Massacrexv*
> 
> gotcha, alright well if anyone else browsing this thread can tell me how a aluminum pad compares to a icemat that'd be great


http://www.ebay.com/itm/MAXTILL-G-PAD-glass-pad-BLACK-approved-by-professional-gamers-/121140160606?pt=US_Mouse_Pads_Wrist_Rests&hash=item1c3484285e

There you have your icemat feeling.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vss vintorez*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MAXTILL-G-PAD-glass-pad-BLACK-approved-by-professional-gamers-/121140160606?pt=US_Mouse_Pads_Wrist_Rests&hash=item1c3484285e
> 
> There you have your icemat feeling.


I think he want something else than glass with similar feel, due to his mouse couldn't track on glass.


----------



## Massacrexv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> I think he want something else than glass with similar feel, due to his mouse couldn't track on glass.


this is exactly what i meant


----------



## vss vintorez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Massacrexv*
> 
> this is exactly what i meant


9hd is smooth but not as glass, otherwise you get the most of your mouse.


----------



## sixxxxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> I have not even tried a glass pad but isn't those made for laser mice?


I think it's more that laser mice are/were marketed as being better suited for a larger variety of surfaces, glass included (I'm sure Skylit or popups can clarify or correct me if I'm wrong here).


----------



## Atavax

i thought the main appeal of laser was always the higher dpi


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atavax*
> 
> i thought the main appeal of laser was always the higher dpi


I meant I believed glass pads was made more towards laser mice. Not talknig about why they made laser mice.


----------



## Massacrexv

okay guys, just went out and picked up the razer manticor and i can tell you this. if you are someone like me who is used to a icemat then this mouse pad will work great for you and you can use new mouse sensors with it.


----------



## vss vintorez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Massacrexv*
> 
> okay guys, just went out and picked up the razer manticor and i can tell you this. if you are someone like me who is used to a icemat then this mouse pad will work great for you and you can use new mouse sensors with it.


I just love when a guy asks the community anything, each poster tells him a different product and the op finally buys totally different.


----------



## smoked_salmon

I bought the Rival a few days ago and had some difficulties. While playing Battlefield 4 my aim movement with the mouse could suddenly stop, almost as if lifting the mouse up completely from the pad. And sometimes the movement sideways was the only thing that would work, and not up or down.

This was with the SteelSeries 4HD mousepad (plastic)
Then i bought a SteelSeries QCK (cloth) and the mouse now works wonders! Best mouse I've ever had


----------



## Menthalion

Weird, I got the Rival and the 9HD which has the same surface as the 4HD but larger, and haven't had any problems like that.


----------



## smoked_salmon

Yeah, thats weird! It worked excellent for me when switching the pads tho


----------



## Susiria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vss vintorez*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MAXTILL-G-PAD-glass-pad-BLACK-approved-by-professional-gamers-/121140160606?pt=US_Mouse_Pads_Wrist_Rests&hash=item1c3484285e
> 
> There you have your icemat feeling.


I'm interested in this... are there any reviews anywhere?


----------



## tinboyboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinboyboy*
> 
> hi guys,
> 
> anybody has a problem whereby after installing the steelseries engine and setting all your configs then uninstall the engine, the illumination on the rival just sticks to a colour?
> 
> everything is fine when the engine is on. the colours transition is nice and well. but after i uninstall the engine, it seems like the rival doesn't remember the illumination settings.


nobody else has this problem?


----------



## exactrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinboyboy*
> 
> nobody else has this problem?


i didn't uninstall i just closed the program and the lights still work


----------



## tinboyboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exactrevenge*
> 
> i didn't uninstall i just closed the program and the lights still work


yep. it still works for me when i closed the program.

gonna probably bring the mouse to a lanshop or friend's place without the drivers and see if the lights still work.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinboyboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tinboyboy*
> 
> hi guys,
> 
> anybody has a problem whereby after installing the steelseries engine and setting all your configs then uninstall the engine, the illumination on the rival just sticks to a colour?
> 
> everything is fine when the engine is on. the colours transition is nice and well. but after i uninstall the engine, it seems like the rival doesn't remember the illumination settings.
> 
> 
> 
> nobody else has this problem?
Click to expand...

I installed SS engine 3 and did my settings, uninstalled the program right after. All settings save with led etc.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoked_salmon*
> 
> I bought the Rival a few days ago and had some difficulties. While playing Battlefield 4 my aim movement with the mouse could suddenly stop, almost as if lifting the mouse up completely from the pad. And sometimes the movement sideways was the only thing that would work, and not up or down.
> 
> This was with the SteelSeries 4HD mousepad (plastic)
> Then i bought a SteelSeries QCK (cloth) and the mouse now works wonders! Best mouse I've ever had


Something gotta be wrong with your 4HD









I got a 9HD and a 4HD, tried them both now and tracks perfect on both.

So very weird ;O


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> I installed SS engine 3 and did my settings, uninstalled the program right after. All settings save with led etc.


Same here, everything is saved on the mouse.


----------



## karkee

Anyone who have made the jump from a Zowie to this ?


----------



## vss vintorez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Susiria*
> 
> I'm interested in this... are there any reviews anywhere?


It's the same as an icemat. I like it but I prefer 9hd because the tracking is a better in some mice.


----------



## nlmiller0015

i like the rival when I need to draw strait lines during paint work the angle snapping feature makes it very straight might use it over my deathadder since this has more features that i like and it comfortable


----------



## exactrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karkee*
> 
> Anyone who have made the jump from a Zowie to this ?


I came from an ec2 evo. Main difference is length and switches. I like the rival more since my grip has evolved and I need the extra length. even though I love the huano switches the games I play now dont require the more controlled tap fire. the switches on the rival are not as soft as regular omrons so its a happy medium.

LOD is pretty much the same. I prefer the larger Teflon feet on the evo for the better control on my artisan hein.


----------



## karkee

Do you know if the switches on the rival are the same as for example the sensei?


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karkee*
> 
> Do you know if the switches on the rival are the same as for example the sensei?


The swicthes in Rival is harder than my Sensei, DA etc. Almost as hard as the Huanos in my EC2. Don't know if it is the switch or the shell design.


----------



## vss vintorez

Lol I don't have enought money to buy it... gift it for christmas XD.
I want to test the 3310 !!!


----------



## karkee

I wanna decide between the new zowie or the rival







tried the DA can't get use to it to big to dno


----------



## jayfkay

I would rather recommend the zowie. or if you dont mind the rather small size, the best choice would be the Kone Pure Optical.


----------



## zxert

There are now Rivals available on Amazon. My order totaled to $66 with shipping and tax from FL to CA. It arrives today. I'll post a short review sometime monday. Can't wait!


----------



## superior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> I would rather recommend the zowie. or if you dont mind the rather small size, the best choice would be the Kone Pure Optical.


Seriously don't listen to this fan boy, Zowie products are rubbish compared to the Rival, for example you've got 450/1150/2300 dpi steps on the FK, the 450 dpi step has serious input lag and the true dpi varies from FK-FK because of the lens they implemented, then you've got 1150 dpi and 2300, which no good player even thinks about using in an fps game, these guys will tell you it doesn't matter, tell that to every pro gamer out there that says it does, the FK's size was also primarily made for claw grippers, I would never recommend this mouse to anyone with a palm grip unless they had baby sized hands, as for the Kone Pure Optical, not bad but you've got size issues again unless you have really small hands or use a claw grip.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superior*
> 
> Seriously don't listen to this fan boy, Zowie products are rubbish compared to the Rival, for example you've got 450/1150/2300 dpi steps on the FK, the 450 dpi step has serious input lag and the true dpi varies from FK-FK because of the lens they implemented, then you've got 1150 dpi and 2300, which no good player even thinks about using in an fps game, these guys will tell you it doesn't matter, tell that to every pro gamer out there that says it does, the FK's size was also primarily made for claw grippers, I would never recommend this mouse to anyone with a palm grip unless they had baby sized hands, as for the Kone Pure Optical, not bad but you've got size issues again unless you have really small hands or use a claw grip.


Arent you the dude who keepsgoing on and on about steelseries being better than sliced bread though?

And what do you have against babys?, are you some kind of baby hater? did they steal your stuff and slap you?!


----------



## superior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> Arent you the dude who keepsgoing on and on about steelseries being better than sliced bread though?
> 
> And what do you have against babys?, are you some kind of baby hater? did they steal your stuff and slap you?!


I've never vouched for a SteelSeries product ever other than the Sensei's shape and the new Rival which I think is a good product. I've got a FK, Deathadder 3g/3.5g/2013, IME 3.0, WMO 1.1a, Kinzu v2, Kana v2 and Rival and out of all products I think the Rival is the best so ofcourse I'm going to vouch for it over the FK when some one recommends it after I've tried both.

Second of all the FK and Rival are 2 completely different shapes, the stupidity on these forums where people will recommend a mouse without considering the users needs about shape to me is just dumb. You've got a large mouse and small mouse, the FK was primarily made for claw grip players so yes it's definitely on the short side if you're palming and yes it if you use a palm grip and find that mouse comfortable you have small hands, I don't understand why people get so defensive about that, who cares if you have small hands? The other arguments I've included about the FK about its dpi steps and functionality on those said dpi steps is more than reasonable to bring up and it should definitely be brought to some ones attention before they ever consider to buy the product, there's nothing wrong in that.


----------



## zergrush

I agree Rival is better performance wise than Zowie. But it's far too big and heavy, it's like using a brick


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superior*
> 
> I've never vouched for a SteelSeries product ever other than the Sensei's shape and the new Rival which I think is a good product. I've got a FK, Deathadder 3g/3.5g/2013, IMO 3.0, WMO 1.1a, Kinzu v2, Kana v2 and Rival and out of all products I think the Rival is the best so ofcourse I'm going to vouch for it over the FK when some one recommends it after I've tried both.
> 
> Second of all the FK and Rival are 2 completely different shapes, the stupidity on these forums where people will recommend a mouse without considering the users needs about shape to me is just dumb. You've got a large mouse and small mouse, the FK was primarily made for claw grip players so yes it's definitely on the short side if you're palming and yes it if you use a palm grip and find that mouse comfortable you have small hands, I don't understand why people get so defensive about that, who cares if you have small hands? The other arguments I've included about the FK about its dpi steps and functionality on those said dpi steps is more than reasonable to bring up and it should definitely be brought to some ones attention before they ever consider to buy the product, there's nothing wrong in that.


Never heard of an IntelliMouse Optical before :]

The baby reference is because you seem to think people with smaller hands are well.. babies, due to hand size (and no, i dont have small hands. - i palm/fingertip my IME 3.0)


----------



## zergrush

To be honest I think rival is too big for anyone's hands unless they are Shaq. I expect in a few weeks those on the rival bandwagon will move on to something else


----------



## Atavax

yep, seems like a very bandwagony lot. All the pros use below 1,000 dpi, so you can't be good at shooters if you use above 1,000 dpi....

Cooller uses zowie, and yeah, you can argue he's paid to use it, but most pro's use sponsor's mouse. So you're going to take an extremely narrow field of pro shooter players and narrow it further into those that don't use a sponsor's mouse, then probably more pro's use old microsoft mice more than any other. If you narrow it even further and only count pro shooter players that use mice currently in production as well, the number is probably so tiny its really chance which mouse comes out most popular.

i'm still waiting for a reason for why you shouldn't have above 1,000 dpi in a shooter, like 1150, 1600, or 1800 if there is no noticeable jitter at that dpi with your mouse other than because the pro's don't.


----------



## nlmiller0015

i personally use 800 dpi cause it easier to find a sensitivity comfortable to me on higher dpi i have alot of trouble doing that i perfer my da 2013 though the rival is comfortable to me but not as comfortable as the da they should have made it more like the ime 3.0


----------



## Nivity

Atavax why would people buy the Rival then and not a WMO with 400dpi?

Really weird statement that people buy it because pros play with low dpi.

I use 800 dpi personally because It is perfect for ME.
It's good in windows,moba,rts, well ye everything where I use the mousepointer to click stuff.

Why would I go higher or lower when that dpi works for me?

People should use a dpi thats comfortable for them.
Not everyone play fps with raw input where you can adjust sensitivity with ease. Adjusting sensitivity sliders in alot of games equals acceleration and random **** which is stupid to do.


----------



## MaximilianKohler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atavax*
> 
> i'm still waiting for a reason for why you shouldn't have above 1,000 dpi in a shooter, like 1150, 1600, or 1800 if there is no noticeable jitter at that dpi with your mouse other than because the pro's don't.


There's simply no need for it...

Also, Logitech engineer admits higher DPI is worse: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lc7JVjcPzL0

So basically manufacturers are making their mice worse in order to cater to the 5% of people who use multiple monitors and thus need high DPI. Also, they are using it as a deceptive marketing strategy to make people think high DPI is better.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaximilianKohler*
> 
> There's simply no need for it...
> 
> Also, Logitech engineer admits higher DPI is worse: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lc7JVjcPzL0
> 
> So basically manufacturers are making their mice worse in order to cater to the 5% of people who use multiple monitors and thus need high DPI. Also, they are using it as a deceptive marketing strategy to make people think high DPI is better.


We know there is no "need", but people like Superior like to tell people that you are bad if you play on higher dpi... Which is wrong.

If a mouse works well on higher dpi and it feels good for you in-game then it's ok. Of course it feels different, but that doesn't mean it's worse.

Too many here like to talk down on other peoples preferences instead of accepting them.


----------



## superior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> We know there is no "need", but people like Superior like to tell people that you are bad if you play on higher dpi... Which is wrong.
> 
> If a mouse works well on higher dpi and it feels good for you in-game then it's ok. Of course it feels different, but that doesn't mean it's worse.
> 
> Too many here like to talk down on other peoples preferences instead of accepting them.


I've played with both high and low, jitter and no jitter, low dpi is still easier to control movements, you can tell by doing something as simple as lining up a quick smoke or doing target practice on a muscle memory map. If you don't need to go over more dpi than you need then I honestly don't see why you would, my argument with Zowie was it seems pretty pathetic that alot of users have had to resort to 2300 because the other dpi settings have functionality issues, with that said, how can you call it a good mouse?

As for "talking down other peoples preferences" I really don't understand, its like telling a pub player who uses the highest dpi setting on their mouse and a ridiculously high sensitivity in-game with mouse accel that they'll never be good, I'm sorry but it's true, it can be their preference all they like, it doesn't mean its optimal or going to get them anywhere though.

All I'm going to say is, there wasn't a single player at DreamHack competing in the CS GO tournament that would've used over 900 dpi, instead of calling ignorance why don't you just look at the cold hard facts? No one good is using over that setting, and no one here that has defended unnecessary high dpi settings (esp popups) is good either, isn't that funny?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zergrush*
> 
> To be honest I think rival is too big for anyone's hands unless they are Shaq. I expect in a few weeks those on the rival bandwagon will move on to something else


I have average sized hands and palm grip, you don't have to mad just because you have small hands.


----------



## MaximilianKohler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superior*
> 
> As for "talking down other peoples preferences" I really don't understand, its like telling a pub player who uses the highest dpi setting on their mouse and a ridiculously high sensitivity in-game with mouse accel that they'll never be good, I'm sorry but it's true, it can be their preference all they like, it doesn't mean its optimal or going to get them anywhere though.


I agree with this, but there is a difference between people who are using high dpi because that's the best native setting on the mouse, vs people using high dpi because they think they need it or they think it's better.

These are the kind of "noobs" that annoy me:
Quote:


> James Wells
> 3 weeks ago
> 
> How and the hell do you game at 1000DPI, MMOs? I run just surfing the web at 3500DPI comfortably on a 32" Sensitivity takes time getting used to but once you get used to high DPI you'll understand what its all about.﻿


Quote:


> Ryan S
> 1 week ago
> 
> +MaximilianKohler
> 400cpi is slow as hell... my Mpad isn't big enough for me to get the cursor 3 / 4 the way across the screen... I personally think 1600 - 2000cpi is the sweetspot.﻿


My reply to him: "_1600cpi with EPP off and 6/11? You're nuts.

On 400cpi, 1680x1050 desktop it takes me 4 inches of mouse movement to go from one end of my screen to the other. I don't think I've ever seen a mousepad smaller than 4 inches._﻿"
Quote:


> ****the5os
> 6 days ago (edited)
> 
> 2400cpi is what I use regardless what anyone thinks, it give me results that anything other simply does not, just because you can't doesn't mean yall have to go Führer mouse nazi pro. I play my sensitivity on "insane" on xbox as well. I'm done fallowing this any further.


----------



## zergrush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superior*
> 
> I have average sized hands and palm grip, you don't have to mad just because you have small hands.


And you don't have to get overly defensive when someone offers an opinion different than your own. I don't even have small hands and can use IE3.0, Deathadder and G400. I'm saying the Rival is too big though. Even if the technical dimensions and weight are similar to these others it feels too big


----------



## Atavax

how does soup know the accomplishments of everyone that defends people using dpi above 1,000 in some circumstances?

As for you having an easier time aiming with a lower dpi. I don't think anyone here is claiming that there is no difference between high and low dpi when there is no jitter. So if there is a difference and you are used to low dpi, unless you spent a significant amount of time trying to get used to higher dpi, then you would clearly perform worse while using higher dpi. Unless you understand why high dpi negatively effects you and can determine it isn't just muscle memory or personal preference, i don't see how you can claim with any reasonable certainty that higher dpi is objectively worse when jitter is a non factor.

yes, cs go players are the only people that matter. 6 scouts in ETF2L Premiership S13 use a dpi of 1,000 or above. But they're all trash


----------



## zergrush

I think high dpi is worse personally, no matter what. I think it's beyond the human body to be able to use such a thing effectively, at least at very high levels and will make you worse. If we had mechanical arms like that guy in Deus Ex then it could be useful


----------



## MaximilianKohler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atavax*
> 
> how does soup know the accomplishments of everyone that defends people using dpi above 1,000 in some circumstances?
> 
> As for you having an easier time aiming with a lower dpi. I don't think anyone here is claiming that there is no difference between high and low dpi when there is no jitter. So if there is a difference and you are used to low dpi, unless you spent a significant amount of time trying to get used to higher dpi, then you would clearly perform worse while using higher dpi. Unless you understand why high dpi negatively effects you and can determine it isn't just muscle memory or personal preference, i don't see how you can claim with any reasonable certainty that higher dpi is objectively worse when jitter is a non factor.
> 
> yes, cs go players are the only people that matter. 6 scouts in ETF2L Premiership S13 use a dpi of 1,000 or above. But they're all trash


I'm not sure whether this conversation is about high DPI with lower windows slider (IE: 4/11) and/or lower ingame sensitivity, or whether you're talking about high DPI on 6/11 with high enough sensitivity ingame to equal "high sensitivity".

But basically you don't need high DPI to use a reasonably higher sensitivity in games (especially since raw input). Unless they have some strange coding like SC2.

IE: see sensitivity calculators for useful DPI - http://www.funender.com/quake/mouse/index.html

Are you saying that there are pro players who's useful DPI is greater than 1000?


----------



## Nilizum

Anyone wanna buy my Steelseries Rival for $45 USD? I don't like it.


----------



## Atavax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaximilianKohler*
> 
> I'm not sure whether this conversation is about high DPI with lower windows slider (IE: 4/11) and/or lower ingame sensitivity, or whether you're talking about high DPI on 6/11 with high enough sensitivity ingame to equal "high sensitivity".
> 
> But basically you don't need high DPI to use a reasonably higher sensitivity in games (especially since raw input). Unless they have some strange coding like SC2.
> 
> IE: see sensitivity calculators for useful DPI - http://www.funender.com/quake/mouse/index.html
> 
> Are you saying that there are pro players who's useful DPI is greater than 1000?


about 1000 or above dpi with lowered ingame sensitivity such as many mice performing very well at 1800 dpi or zowie mice at 1150 or 2300. It is also kind of funny that soup rags on Zowie because people are so picky about the responsiveness that they feel the need to use a Zowie at 2300 while those same people probably wouldn't use the Rival because of its smoothing at all DPI.

we're talking shooters and i'm saying there are very good performing players that use 1,000 or above dpi. and i referenced the highest level of tf2 players in europe having 6 scout players (twitch heaviest role) with dpi's of 1,000 or above in s13.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaximilianKohler*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Atavax*
> 
> how does soup know the accomplishments of everyone that defends people using dpi above 1,000 in some circumstances?
> 
> As for you having an easier time aiming with a lower dpi. I don't think anyone here is claiming that there is no difference between high and low dpi when there is no jitter. So if there is a difference and you are used to low dpi, unless you spent a significant amount of time trying to get used to higher dpi, then you would clearly perform worse while using higher dpi. Unless you understand why high dpi negatively effects you and can determine it isn't just muscle memory or personal preference, i don't see how you can claim with any reasonable certainty that higher dpi is objectively worse when jitter is a non factor.
> 
> yes, cs go players are the only people that matter. 6 scouts in ETF2L Premiership S13 use a dpi of 1,000 or above. But they're all trash
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure whether this conversation is about high DPI with lower windows slider (IE: 4/11) and/or lower ingame sensitivity, or whether you're talking about high DPI on 6/11 with high enough sensitivity ingame to equal "high sensitivity".
> 
> But basically you don't need high DPI to use a reasonably higher sensitivity in games (especially since raw input). Unless they have some strange coding like SC2.
> 
> IE: see sensitivity calculators for useful DPI - http://www.funender.com/quake/mouse/index.html
> 
> Are you saying that there are pro players who's useful DPI is greater than 1000?
Click to expand...

Well just about every progamer in RTS,moba use 1000+++ dpi.
It's mainly CS and Quake people that use lower dpi because that's what they have been doing for years.

People on this forum always talk about CS and a tiny bit of quake, there are other games brah.

400dpi for windows as you think is fine Is not fine for others, like me.
400dpi on 1080p is stupid slow, doing work in windows with that dpi would be worse then choppning my wrist with a bambostick 1000 times per day.

But I know saying this to you might be useless since you have CS icon, CS FRAGMOVIEZ in sign and using an explorer 3.0.
Feels like I jumped 10 years back in time when I see your sign and profile


----------



## MaximilianKohler

Well that's immaterial then if they're reducing windows and/or ingame sensitivity.

It's normal to use 1600/1800dpi with 3/11 windows sens.


----------



## Atavax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaximilianKohler*
> 
> Well that's immaterial then if they're reducing windows and/or ingame sensitivity.
> 
> It's normal to use 1600/1800dpi with 3/11 windows sens.


800 dpi and 1.46 sensitivity feels different than 1800 dpi at 0.65 sensitivity in a shooter despite both being 14 inches for a 360 degree turn. Most anal mouse people agree on that. There is even a thread explaining the difference in feel, where higher dpi and lower sensitivity results in more counts registering and a smaller radial movement per count registered, often making movement feel smoother with higher dpi and lower sensitivity. Soup thinks that 800 dpi is significantly better in that scenario even if the mouse at 1800 dpi does not have more jitter. And i think when jitter is a non factor, its purely subjective, baring extremely high ingame sensitivity being obviously negative, he is used to low dpi, unless he spent like a month trying to get used to playing at 1800, he would prefer 800 just because its what he is used to.

There is also the issue where lets say without knowing the sensitivity someone plays at, you recommend they use 400 dpi. Maybe they are used to 1.5 inches per 360 and thinking all the pro's use 400 dpi, sets his mouse to 400 dpi and ingame sensitivity to 30. That is almost definitely legitimately worse than 1600 dpi and 7.5 ingame sensitivity.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superior*
> 
> I've played with both high and low, jitter and no jitter, low dpi is still easier to control movements, you can tell by doing something as simple as lining up a quick smoke or doing target practice on a muscle memory map. If you don't need to go over more dpi than you need then I honestly don't see why you would, my argument with Zowie was it seems pretty pathetic that alot of users have had to resort to 2300 because the other dpi settings have functionality issues, with that said, how can you call it a good mouse?
> 
> As for "talking down other peoples preferences" I really don't understand, its like telling a pub player who uses the highest dpi setting on their mouse and a ridiculously high sensitivity in-game with mouse accel that they'll never be good, I'm sorry but it's true, it can be their preference all they like, it doesn't mean its optimal or going to get them anywhere though.
> 
> All I'm going to say is, there wasn't a single player at DreamHack competing in the CS GO tournament that would've used over 900 dpi, instead of calling ignorance why don't you just look at the cold hard facts? No one good is using over that setting, and no one here that has defended unnecessary high dpi settings (esp popups) is good either, isn't that funny?
> 
> I have average sized hands and palm grip, you don't have to mad just because you have small hands.


Mr Kohler already said it, there is a difference between noobs who use high dpi because they think it is always best and those that use the best native setting on a mouse which might be high dpi.

Zowies only performing perfectly on 2300 dpi is a downside, yes, but Rival having smoothing is also a downside. People choosing between both scenarios is a preference.

I also had no problem using the Zowie at 450 dpi, so it's even less of a problem for me specifically. And while it feels different I still perform equally good with 2300 dpi and 450 dpi (with adjusted in-game sens). It takes some getting used to, but not much. In windows I use 3/11 and am happy there too.

If you'd play with your rival at say 1600 dpi for a few days/weeks you'd also perform equally to how you perform now. Pros still use 400-450 dpi on their mice because that's what they are used to and why change a running system. But they are also using Zowies at 450 dpi and outfrag everyone else, so...

Personally I think both the felt lag at 450 dpi on Zowies and the "smoothing" on newer A3090/3310 is far less of an issue then what is discussed throughout these forums.


----------



## ezisatnaF

So any recent Rivals still rattling?


----------



## thorsteNN

I doubt they will change anything about it.
The whole sensei line (from vanilla to raw to d3 and other renamed/branded ones) has the same problem, too.
It's just luck, my Rival doesn't rattle at all. Even if I shake it hard.
But some of my Senseis did.


----------



## exactrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezisatnaF*
> 
> So any recent Rivals still rattling?


mine doesnt rattle at all. Im starting to think that the early batches of the rival have the rattle and rmb & lmb touch problem.


----------



## patthebaker17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exactrevenge*
> 
> mine doesnt rattle at all. Im starting to think that the early batches of the rival have the rattle and rmb & lmb touch problem.


finally got my rival and no issues with rmb and lmb touching, as well as any noise when shaking. i got lucky i guess.
My lmb button is super soft, idk if thats intentional compared to the rmb its much softer and quieter. overall enjoying the mouse


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezisatnaF*
> 
> So any recent Rivals still rattling?


Zero rattling on my.
Bought mine 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patthebaker17*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *exactrevenge*
> 
> mine doesnt rattle at all. Im starting to think that the early batches of the rival have the rattle and rmb & lmb touch problem.
> 
> 
> 
> finally got my rival and no issues with rmb and lmb touching, as well as any noise when shaking. i got lucky i guess.
> My lmb button is super soft, idk if thats intentional compared to the rmb its much softer and quieter. overall enjoying the mouse
Click to expand...

While non of mine is super soft (compared to Deathadder thats super soft) the left button is abit lighter to press down, I think Its the chassi that makes it likes that.


----------



## GHADthc

Been using my Rival for a couple of days now, the shape is pretty good, maybe a tiny bit to slim, but nothing major, also the tracking on it seems to work flawlessly for me, haven't noticed anything glaring as of yet, time will tell though.
Also I don't get clicking problems, but I do get the slight rattle of the internals in my mouse, doesn't really bother me much, maybe at some point I mite take the mouse apart and see if I can fix that.
All in all I'm pretty pleased with it, its certainly better to use than my Sensei Raw, or my Kinzu v2 Pro.
(On a side note, I also purchased a Corsair M30 along with this Rival, and have been pleasantly surprised with it, by default it weighs far too much, but I took it apart and removed the weight inside it, and now it feels much nicer to use).


----------



## GHADthc

Well, after playing with the cpi settings on my rival, if I turn it up way high, I get the loss of tracking problem people have been mentioning...I will have to experiment with this more.


----------



## nlmiller0015

So im guess the DA 2013 is S 3310 Variant


----------



## vss vintorez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nlmiller0015*
> 
> So im guess the DA 2013 is S 3310 Variant


Not at all, It's a different design.


----------



## vss vintorez

Just got the rival, It rattles yes, the surface is even, the clicks works fine (they are like the mushy version of omroms). I just have to get some mousepads and test it to see how it performs (the shape is perfect).


----------



## patthebaker17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> While non of mine is super soft (compared to Deathadder thats super soft) the left button is abit lighter to press down, I think Its the chassi that makes it likes that.


it is a bit lighter to press down, but mostly its the feeling and sound. The rmb makes a more clicky sound while the button press is more pronounced.
the lmb is not as clicky and quieter. its weird as i kind of prefer it, just wondering if its a problem or intentional


----------



## ezisatnaF

Swapped out my rattling Rival for another - no rattling but a different problem... it doesn't scroll up - I believe they didn't solder the other pin of the scroll wheel encoder and so it only scrolls down.

Sucks because the local shop I bought it at will test it for like 1 hour to make sure its defective otherwise I pay like 15%...


----------



## Axaion

Well atleast it seems steelseries is catching up to Razer in build quality


----------



## Skar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> Well atleast it seems steelseries is catching up to Razer in build quality


lulz


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> Well atleast it seems steelseries is catching up to Razer in build quality


Got 3 Deathadders, 0 problems with either of them.
In fact of like 40+ mice I only had problems with 1. And It was a Kinzu v2 Pro where the right button switch kinda broke.

Same with Explorer 3.0, everyone else got problems with cord, doubleclick, scrollwheel problems. I still got mine, and thats what 10+ years ago now since I got that.
And that got used as much as I used my Mouseman Wheel which is still the best mouse ever created in this world !

I guess I know how to not smash my stuff in the ground since everything is working fine for me


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Got 3 Deathadders, 0 problems with either of them.
> In fact of like 40+ mice I only had problems with 1. And It was a Kinzu v2 Pro where the right button switch kinda broke.
> 
> Same with Explorer 3.0, everyone else got problems with cord, doubleclick, scrollwheel problems. I still got mine, and thats what 10+ years ago now since I got that.
> And that got used as much as I used my Mouseman Wheel which is still the best mouse ever created in this world !
> 
> I guess I know how to not smash my stuff in the ground since everything is working fine for me


Im gonna go with the mad luck option for you instead.

Since ive had 3 deathadders DEAD on arrival (3G version), yeah i sure smashed those.

my IME 3.0s just have double click because of switches, nothing else :], old MX518's cord died after 4 years of use..

So yeah, go buy a lottery ticket, if youve had a IME 3.0, that NEVER had any issue, youve got some mad luck after 10 years.


----------



## Fadewood

I got the Steelseries Sensei RAW mouse for the holidays, it seemed like a pretty okay mouse for the most part, but felt quite different going from my G500 that I used for years obviously. I was bummed I didn't do my research to see that the Rival was on sale as well. However I took the Sensei RAW back as well as the APEX Gaming Keyboard that I also got and I exchanged both of them for Corsair products to try out. I got the K70 Mechanical Keyboard as well as the Corsair Vengeance M65 mouse. This mouse is pretty hard to get used to as of right now, and I got it yesterday. I am still interested in ordering the Rival, but if any of you out there have had or used the M65 and agree that I should either make the switch or keep the M65 please let me know.


----------



## Adrian89

i just bought a SS rival and when is shake it i hear something loose inside like in this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POJuDAykDkc, should i send it back? will afect the performance of this mouse?


----------



## vss vintorez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrian89*
> 
> i just bought a SS rival and when is shake it i hear something loose inside like in this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POJuDAykDkc, should i send it back? will afect the performance of this mouse?


All come like that... even the sensei that is ultra expensive.


----------



## ezisatnaF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vss vintorez*
> 
> All come like that... even the sensei that is ultra expensive.


I believe the only sensei's that rattle are the RAW versions. I have 3 regular senseis and they dont but YMMV


----------



## vss vintorez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezisatnaF*
> 
> I believe the only sensei's that rattle are the RAW versions. I have 3 regular senseis and they dont but YMMV


Yes I forgot to add the word "raw". I've never hard a regular sensei, but the rattling is just the scrollwheel moving, nothing is going to break or anything like that.


----------



## Adrian89

well im pretty sure is not the scroll


----------



## mrloyal1410

Does it have "on board memory" ??


----------



## t00t

Been using mine for a couple days now.

As regards the left and right mouse button touching, this doesn't really happen to me during normal use, but they come very very close, and it will certainly happen if you're 'heavy handed'.

I'd previously been using a G400, which I found I had to hold pretty 'straight' for the sensor to track my exact hand movements.
I'm finding that I have to hold the Rival a little more 'twisted' inwards to the left to get the exact tracking.
Can anybody confirm that this is the way the mouse / sensor is supposed to be set up?
...or is my sensor just wonkey?

Clicks feels great - Softer and lighter than my G400
Teflon feet are very good (Using it on a CM Storm Speed RX L)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrloyal1410*
> 
> Does it have "on board memory" ??


Not had chance to try it on another computer, but with the SS engine off, the mouse remembers 2 cpi / dpi settings and the illumination colour.
I've not changed any buttons around, so I couldn't comment on that.


----------



## woll3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrloyal1410*
> 
> Does it have "on board memory" ??


It has, i set mine up at the Northcon Steelseries booth and it remembered at least the CPI/hz, cant say anything about lighting etc., as i havent adjusted anything else.


----------



## kornedbeefy

So looking at the Steelseries engine software I can only set two cpi settings at a time?


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kornedbeefy*
> 
> So looking at the Steelseries engine software I can only set two cpi settings at a time?


I mean, there is only one CPI button...so yes two settings and you toggle between them


----------



## Toxsick

im hearing such good reviews about the rival... i guess its time to try it?
my hands are 17.5cm from palm to fingertip.. which are not that large / big...im guessingg ill have to claw grip it?


----------



## kornedbeefy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> I mean, there is only one CPI button...so yes two settings and you toggle between them


Thanks for the answer but the sarcasm wasn't necessary. I've had mice with one button for dpi that would switch between more than 2 settings.

What everyone should be asking is why have a mouse that can go all the way to 6500cpi but only allow two settings at a time.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kornedbeefy*
> 
> Thanks for the answer but the sarcasm wasn't necessary. I've had mice with one button for dpi that would switch between more than 2 settings.
> 
> What everyone should be asking is why have a mouse that can go all the way to 6500cpi but only allow two settings at a time.


No sarcasm intended. Anyway, This is how SteelSeries does it, not sure why. No up and down, just a toggle. Of course, professional gaming teams, especially for FPS, only use one CPI and one sensitivity anyway and that is a part of the target market for the product. The Sensei models are the same way.


----------



## end0rphine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kornedbeefy*
> 
> Thanks for the answer but the sarcasm wasn't necessary. I've had mice with one button for dpi that would switch between more than 2 settings.
> 
> What everyone should be asking is why have a mouse that can go all the way to 6500cpi but only allow two settings at a time.


Because it makes sense from an in-game perspective to have at best 2 sensitivities. If you are continually toggling between maybe 5 sensitivities in game, it gets incredibly confusing what DPI stage you are on. I can't really think of an instance where you are using maybe 3 sensitivities anyway. 2 max for battlefield?


----------



## nlmiller0015

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *end0rphine*
> 
> Because it makes sense from an in-game perspective to have at best 2 sensitivities. If you are continually toggling between maybe 5 sensitivities in game, it gets incredibly confusing what DPI stage you are on. I can't really think of an instance where you are using maybe 3 sensitivities anyway. 2 max for battlefield?


yep


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *end0rphine*
> 
> Because it makes sense from an in-game perspective to have at best 2 sensitivities. If you are continually toggling between maybe 5 sensitivities in game, it gets incredibly confusing what DPI stage you are on. I can't really think of an instance where you are using maybe 3 sensitivities anyway. 2 max for battlefield?


I use 2 for battlefield also. Regular and double CPI.


----------



## defury

So how does this mouse work for small hands? After finally giving up on the FK due to cramps I need a new mouse, it seems it's huge and heavy though? does it feel as heavy as it is? how are the switches, Huanos hurt my fingers, the spawn omron are probably my favorite switches so far. I'm used to light mouse so if the mouse "feels' really heavy that might not work.


----------



## Toxsick




----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defury*
> 
> So how does this mouse work for small hands? After finally giving up on the FK due to cramps I need a new mouse, it seems it's huge and heavy though? does it feel as heavy as it is? how are the switches, Huanos hurt my fingers, the spawn omron are probably my favorite switches so far. I'm used to light mouse so if the mouse "feels' really heavy that might not work.


Feels heavier than DA. Due to the shape probably, you are pretty much forced to palm it far back.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defury*
> 
> So how does this mouse work for small hands? After finally giving up on the FK due to cramps I need a new mouse, it seems it's huge and heavy though? does it feel as heavy as it is? how are the switches, Huanos hurt my fingers, the spawn omron are probably my favorite switches so far. I'm used to light mouse so if the mouse "feels' really heavy that might not work.


I don't think you'll like it for small hands. It feels lighter to me than it actually is because the side grips make it incredibly easy to lift.


----------



## kornedbeefy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defury*
> 
> So how does this mouse work for small hands? After finally giving up on the FK due to cramps I need a new mouse, it seems it's huge and heavy though? does it feel as heavy as it is? how are the switches, Huanos hurt my fingers, the spawn omron are probably my favorite switches so far. I'm used to light mouse so if the mouse "feels' really heavy that might not work.


I have to return mine due to the size. I bought it because the tracking is supposed to be really good. Knowing it was a big mouse I thought I could become accustom to it. I did back in the day with the Deathadder. But with smaller mice available now that no longer applies.

You may want to check out the Roccat Pure Optical, Roccat Pure (laser) or Roccat Suva.

Here is a Pure Optical review... http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/roccat_kone_pure_optical/6.htm


----------



## Deceived

I think it's safe to say that this mouse has great shape, but the garbage switches are what ruins it for me. Why wouldn't they stick to Omrons? Do I really have to gut my old Xai to make this mouse viable?

For all of you who love love love Omrons, don't buy this mouse. Steelseries thought they could cheap out on one of the factors that matter most.

The right switch feels tactile while the left one feels very very flat and it's really gross feeling when you play an fps.

Failfish


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deceived*
> 
> I think it's safe to say that this mouse has great shape, but the garbage switches are what ruins it for me. Why wouldn't they stick to Omrons? Do I really have to gut my old Xai to make this mouse viable?
> 
> For all of you who love love love Omrons, don't buy this mouse. Steelseries thought they could cheap out on one of the factors that matter most.
> 
> The right switch feels tactile while the left one feels very very flat and it's really gross feeling when you play an fps.
> 
> Failfish


They are rebranded Omrons...my LMB and RMB feel about the same. I kind of like them, they work fine for me. Maybe I got lucky. Damn, everyone complains about this mouse, and I'm picky as hell but have not found a single fault yet with it.


----------



## boogdud

Picked one up today, normally I don't like large mice, but this one feels very good in my hand. The grips surprisingly make it very easy to lift and the texture on them keeps it from getting slippery later on which I like. I think it also helps that it is more narrow than the DA which I could just never get used to.

I know some people don't like them, but the clicks seem pretty good to me and best of all they are QUIET. I've noticed over the past couple years the tendency in all of the major manufacturers to use higher durability switches has also resulted in the unwanted (for me) side-effect of really loud clicks. These remind me much more of the switches you would find on mice 5-6 years ago (think the Ikari, original xai, etc.). I still have one xai and the clicks are noticeably quieter and require less pressure to actuate than the sensei I have. I appreciate that, especially for games like diablo and sc2 where I'm clicking constantly.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boogdud*
> 
> Picked one up today, normally I don't like large mice, but this one feels very good in my hand. The grips surprisingly make it very easy to lift and the texture on them keeps it from getting slippery later on which I like. I think it also helps that it is more narrow than the DA which I could just never get used to.
> 
> I know some people don't like them, but the clicks seem pretty good to me and best of all they are QUIET. I've noticed over the past couple years the tendency in all of the major manufacturers to use higher durability switches has also resulted in the unwanted (for me) side-effect of really loud clicks. These remind me much more of the switches you would find on mice 5-6 years ago (think the Ikari, original xai, etc.). I still have one xai and the clicks are noticeably quieter and require less pressure to actuate than the sensei I have. I appreciate that, especially for games like diablo and sc2 where I'm clicking constantly.


My experience exactly. Still crisp, but quieter and just overall nicer than my Sensei.


----------



## woll3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> They are rebranded Omrons...my LMB and RMB feel about the same.


Would like to know how you came to that conclusion.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woll3*
> 
> Would like to know how you came to that conclusion.


People have mentioned it a number of times in this thread or the other Rival review thread...has anyone taken apart the mouse to verify anything about the switches? I could be assuming wrong.


----------



## woll3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> I could be assuming wrong.


Indeed, according to "you-know-who" they certainly arent Omrons, but he isnt sure from which company they bought them.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woll3*
> 
> "you-know-who"


I like this, can we please call him that way now forever?


----------



## boogdud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> People have mentioned it a number of times in this thread or the other Rival review thread...has anyone taken apart the mouse to verify anything about the switches? I could be assuming wrong.


http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5945/steelseries-rival-optical-gaming-mouse-review/index6.html

This guy has some really comprehensive reviews. Just discovered his site recently.


----------



## PowerSlide

whats with this anti sweat coating, few days use the spot my hand touches looks like faded like paint


----------



## fellcbr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> I like this, can we please call him that way now forever?


----------



## ChronoBodi

speaking of the 3310 as i have a Mionix Avior 7000 (only lefty option for 3310-based mouse)

what exactly is the improvement of the 3310 over the 3090 in feature set, DIP adjustment, and so on?

I can see that i can alter the dpi steps by 50 increments with 3310, what was the increment step on the 3090?

Basically, what is added/improved over the 3090?


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> speaking of the 3310 as i have a Mionix Avior 7000 (only lefty option for 3310-based mouse)
> 
> what exactly is the improvement of the 3310 over the 3090 in feature set, DIP adjustment, and so on?
> 
> I can see that i can alter the dpi steps by 50 increments with 3310, what was the increment step on the 3090?
> 
> Basically, what is added/improved over the 3090?


AFAIK only 800 CPI was native on the 3090, or 1800 CPI depending on the variant. All CPIs from 50 to 5000 are native on the 3310, but people say that 1600 CPI is the "base" CPI. Anything over 5000 CPI is definitely, positively faked i.e. interpolated as that is not a setting on the SROM. The 3310 also has a much higher max tracking speed of 215 IPS, whereas the 3090 was limited to around 150 IPS or lower depending on surface and implementation.


----------



## superior

Just a heads up to all Rival users, I updated my firmware the other day and my aim felt really dodgy so I measured my cm/360 and it was different even though my dpi remained the same after the update, all I had to do to fix the issue was use the dpi switch button twice and it was back to normal, might want to make sure your settings are the same!


----------



## woll3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boogdud*
> 
> This guy has some really comprehensive reviews. Just discovered his site recently.


Altough he gets some things mixed up, MC9S08JM16 is always 8bit, but it has a 16bit data path and the JM16/8 at the back is for the memory size.


----------



## sixxxxxx

Just as a follow up to what superior said you'll need to have the latest SS engine version for some FW updates to show up.


----------



## b0z0

I picked this mouse up last night. I must say I'm truly impressed. I've used the DA 2013, ec2 Evo, sensei, AM, and waiting for the kana v2 to ship. This is by far the best mouse I've used so far.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> I have only heard one guy said his Rival didn't rattle. So 99% likely it will rattle. Live with it or open up the mouse and see if you can fix it yourself. Check for uneven base shell as well, someone posted a video here and more people got faulty Rivals. Mine is even but rattle. Don't use it anyway ^^


Mine does not rattle, solid as a rock.


----------



## TrollingThunder

Hey guys, thinking of picking up one of these, a few questions:

If I don't have sweaty hands, should the paint/materials hold up well?

How is this mouse for MOBA/Diablo 3/etc?

Is it necessary to get a dark surface for it? Any recommendations under $15?

I understand the thumb buttons are light but how are the left and right click? Do they have a "CLICK" actuation to them? I like feeling the click. I don't mind thumb buttons since I hardly use them much.


----------



## superior

My dpi keeps changing during games, I have both set to 800 but my cm/360 changes every now and then as if its adding 50-100 dpi, I have to keep hitting the dpi change button back and forth just to fix it, my drivers also automatically closing sometimes... I would warn against the firmware update as I've only been having problems since then.


----------



## boogdud

I've had no issues whatsoever with the firmware update. DPI stays the same as it always has and it never changed my profile after updating. I think you may have had a bad update.

As far as the mouse for mobas/d3, I don't play any mobas but this is my go-to mouse for D3 now. The switches are great for it, and they're quiet as well. Double win for D3.


----------



## Nivity

Gave my rival a chance again, but It is just so huge








Feels like dragging around a cow on the pad.

Friction feels so super high due to It's size.

Back to smaller mice for me again


----------



## raiikd

Does anyone know what the changes are in the new firmware version 1.2.0.0?


----------



## dmasteR

Anyone else having issues with updating the firmware on the rival?


----------



## sixxxxxx

Yes, the two times I've updated so far I've had to use the repair install to get it to actually update.


----------



## Systehm

Thinking about getting this to replace my Sensei, which has a malfunctioning scroll wheel and heavy wearing on the silver paint. The $60 price point is very appealing.


----------



## TrollingThunder

Just a heads up:
I picked this up at Best Buy, had them price match Newegg. Got it for $52.99 plus tax. So you get tax off plus maybe a few more bucks and you get it in hand.

I like this mouse feel a lot. I have medium sized hands but it feels very comfortable. The customization engine is worth the in altogether. Being able to choose how the logo breathes or is steady, having a full color scale (Good luck hitting deep red with the palm logo though) and twin engine sensitivity settings. It has a 1x acceleration by default so it feels really good and it works well on non-black surfaces.


----------



## superior

Is there any way I can go back to older firmware after updating? I'm still having this dpi issue, if anyone missed what I wrote about the issue I'm experiencing basically I have both of my dpi options set to 800, I use m_rawinput 1 in cs go with mouse acceleration and enhanced pointer precision turned off and for some reason when I'm playing for a little bit my dpi seems to change by 50-100 even though its still set to 800 in the drivers, I know it is doing this because when I move my mouse from 1 side of my mousepad to the other its different, if I hit one of my dpi switch buttons it goes back to normal but this is obviously a pain for me considering I can be in a gun fight and my sensitivity just changes, its not by much but its still noticeable and very annoying.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sixxxxxx

I've noticed the issue too, it seems to happen for me after PC restart or a re-plug in. Perhaps I just haven't noticed it but it doesn't seem to just randomly occur for me.

It doesn't seem like you can revert FW but this is a pretty noticeable issue so I'm assuming (or hoping rather) that SS will release a fix here pretty quick. I have mine set to 850 and it seems to raise it by roughly 50-100 CPI as you mentioned.


----------



## sixxxxxx

Wow ok just kidding, as soon as I posted that the CPI on my Rival just jumped out of the blue.

Yeah SS needs to fix this ASAP, this is a pretty big deal.


----------



## superior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixxxxxx*
> 
> Wow ok just kidding, as soon as I posted that the CPI on my Rival just jumped out of the blue.
> 
> Yeah SS needs to fix this ASAP, this is a pretty big deal.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixxxxxx*
> 
> Wow ok just kidding, as soon as I posted that the CPI on my Rival just jumped out of the blue.
> 
> Yeah SS needs to fix this ASAP, this is a pretty big deal.


I'm guessing the new firmware update has caused this bug as I've never had issues with it previously.


----------



## sixxxxxx

Yeah most definitely, I've never experienced this issue before the FW update either.


----------



## Arc0s

I guess I'll hold off on updating until SS fixes this.


----------



## trhead

Yep this is a big issue. You can sometimes fix it in mid game by pressing the dpi button (which is weird because I deactivated it in software) but it can go up by ~100dpi again at any moment. LOL GG.


----------



## raiikd

Have you contacted steelseries support about the problem?


----------



## boogdud

I have two Rivals both with the newest firmware (1.2.0.0) and I don't have this issue. However, I don't use the dpi switch. I map it to a keybind (f5 for my case).


----------



## TrollingThunder

I'm using mine on OSX. New firmware, no issues with DPI changing.


----------



## metal571

I haven't had this issue either on Win 8.1 with the newest firmware


----------



## superior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrollingThunder*
> 
> I'm using mine on OSX. New firmware, no issues with DPI changing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> I haven't had this issue either on Win 8.1 with the newest firmware


Either you guys have no issues or barely notice it due to the nature of the bug, it is only a 50-100 dpi difference, no settings change in the driver, it just happens to the mouse its self.


----------



## superior

Is there any way I can roll back the firmware?


----------



## superior

Here's a fix

http://www.mediafire.com/download/38p3t7v50rq74ed/SteelSeriesEngine_3.1.4.exe

It's the old driver, asks for a firmware update when you download it, it'll roll it back to the older version, enjoy!

Thank god for my mate that had the older drivers still on his pc haha!


----------



## nlmiller0015

nvm


----------



## Aventadoor

Bought a Rival today, and so far im very happy with it.
I find it easier to control spray with ergonomic mices, as I find it easier to pull straight down.
Had to plug in another mice to get the firmware update to work.


----------



## kurtextrem

What would be a good mousepad for the Rival? I have the Goliathus Speed (2013 version) atm


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superior*
> 
> Here's a fix
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/38p3t7v50rq74ed/SteelSeriesEngine_3.1.4.exe
> 
> It's the old driver, asks for a firmware update when you download it, it'll roll it back to the older version, enjoy!
> 
> Thank god for my mate that had the older drivers still on his pc haha!


How did you get it to recognize your Rival? Every time I install 3.1.4 it doesn't recognize the Rival. If I reinstall to the latest driver, it does.


----------



## superior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> How did you get it to recognize your Rival? Every time I install 3.1.4 it doesn't recognize the Rival. If I reinstall to the latest driver, it does.


That's strange, mine was recognized, I didn't do anything different to what you'd usually do.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superior*
> 
> That's strange, mine was recognized, I didn't do anything different to what you'd usually do.


Ended up plugging it into my Macbook to get the firmware back to the older one.

Are you currently on Firmware version: 0.150.0.0 ?


----------



## Ragsters

Just got the Rival today. Haven't even plugged it in yet. Any tips?


----------



## superior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Ended up plugging it into my Macbook to get the firmware back to the older one.
> 
> Are you currently on Firmware version: 0.150.0.0 ?


Yep, that's the firmware you want!


----------



## superior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Just got the Rival today. Haven't even plugged it in yet. Any tips?


Yeah don't download the driver or firmware from the SteelSeries website, download this version http://www.mediafire.com/download/38p3t7v50rq74ed/SteelSeriesEngine_3.1.4.exe as the new driver has a bug that needs to be fixed.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superior*
> 
> Yeah don't download the driver or firmware from the SteelSeries website, download this version http://www.mediafire.com/download/38p3t7v50rq74ed/SteelSeriesEngine_3.1.4.exe as the new driver has a bug that needs to be fixed.


Thanks!


----------



## groundzero9

Hey guys, I searched quite a bit but can't find a straight answer to this. Does the Rival have the same 1:1 feel as a Deathadder 3.5?


----------



## thorsteNN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9*
> 
> Hey guys, I searched quite a bit but can't find a straight answer to this. Does the Rival have the same 1:1 feel as a Deathadder 3.5?


definition of 1:1 feel?


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thorsteNN*
> 
> definition of 1:1 feel?


No acceleration, no smoothing? I'm not really sure. I love the feel of the Deathadder, but now that my third one is failing, I want to move away from Razer.


----------



## thorsteNN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9*
> 
> No acceleration, no smoothing? I'm not really sure. I love the feel of the Deathadder, but now that my third one is failing, I want to move away from Razer.


has no accel
smoothing is on every sensor, also on yours (da 3.5G, just harder to notice)
if u ask for the "connected" feeling between cursor and mouse, yes it feels responsive
maybe not as "clean" as the 3.5G but in my oppinion much better than the DA2013


----------



## superior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thorsteNN*
> 
> has no accel
> smoothing is on every sensor, also on yours (da 3.5G, just harder to notice)
> if u ask for the "connected" feeling between cursor and mouse, yes it feels responsive
> maybe not as "clean" as the 3.5G but in my oppinion much better than the DA2013


Your not going to get that connected feeling with raw input on regardless.


----------



## thorsteNN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superior*
> 
> Your not going to get that connected feeling with raw input on regardless.


thats preference i guess and depends on the setup.
i personally love the feeling of raw input in cs:go, but hate it in cs 1.6.


----------



## nlmiller0015

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9*
> 
> No acceleration, no smoothing? I'm not really sure. I love the feel of the Deathadder, but now that my third one is failing, I want to move away from Razer.


all mice have some smoothing to them if they didnt they would jitter like crazy. and yes the rival has less than the deathadder 2013 I compared both from 2000 to 5000 dpi and the rival jitters like crazy around 3000 dpi the deathadder barley jitter around any of the steps im using 144hz monitor to test these by the way


----------



## lainx

I recently bought this mouse and found it amazing but there's one issue. Sometimes the mouse pointer moves of itself.
I haven't read through the entire thread but i was wondering if anyone had experienced something similar? My regular mouse pad is a Qpad that has different colours here and there and i was thinking this might be part of it. I've switched to my white razer hard plastic one for now and i've yet to experience it. It's very rare and happens very randomly so we'll see if there's any improvement.

The settings i've been using is 1000 in polling rate, Acceleration and Deceleration off and Anglesnapping off.
I've also tried different usb ports, both usb 2.0 and 3.0 and there was no difference.

Will report back if the problem persists even with another mouse mat.


----------



## fLaXi0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lainx*
> 
> I recently bought this mouse and found it amazing but there's one issue. Sometimes the mouse pointer moves of itself.
> I haven't read through the entire thread but i was wondering if anyone had experienced something similar? My regular mouse pad is a Qpad that has different colours here and there and i was thinking this might be part of it. I've switched to my white razer hard plastic one for now and i've yet to experience it. It's very rare and happens very randomly so we'll see if there's any improvement.
> 
> The settings i've been using is 1000 in polling rate, Acceleration and Deceleration off and Anglesnapping off.
> I've also tried different usb ports, both usb 2.0 and 3.0 and there was no difference.
> 
> Will report back if the problem persists even with another mouse mat.


In windows or in games your moves itself? My RIVAL sometimes move itself in cs:go but its very rare. Sometimes i think its a lag in cs:go but i dont know.


----------



## lainx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fLaXi0n*
> 
> In windows or in games your moves itself? My RIVAL sometimes move itself in cs:go but its very rare. Sometimes i think its a lag in cs:go but i dont know.


I haven't really noticed it in games, seeing as i mostly play arpgs at the moment where my mouse is constantly moving.
But i have noticed it in windows. It occurs very rarely but i'm worried i've got a faulty device and if i should send it in.
Have been using the other mousepad (which didn't have any patterns printed on it) the whole day and haven't noticed it yet. Might just be my mouse pad since there doesn't seem to be any other reports regarding this.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superior*
> 
> Yeah don't download the driver or firmware from the SteelSeries website, download this version http://www.mediafire.com/download/38p3t7v50rq74ed/SteelSeriesEngine_3.1.4.exe as the new driver has a bug that needs to be fixed.


So I am in the process of installing this driver. What firmware should I use and from where?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> So I am in the process of installing this driver. What firmware should I use and from where?[/]
> 
> Just install the latest driver but don't update your firmware.


----------



## Ragsters

^ How do I check what firmware I have?

edit: NVM I think Its too late. I have installed 150.0.0.0


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> ^ How do I check what firmware I have?
> 
> edit: NVM I think Its too late. I have installed 150.0.0.0


Then you'll need to revert your firmware back with this driver:

http://www.mediafire.com/download/38p3t7v50rq74ed/SteelSeriesEngine_3.1.4.exe

Latest firmware has issues.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Then you'll need to revert your firmware back with this driver:
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/38p3t7v50rq74ed/SteelSeriesEngine_3.1.4.exe
> 
> Latest firmware has issues.


Wait...Isn't that the software though?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Wait...Isn't that the software though?


That's the SteelSeries Engine driver yes.


----------



## metal571

I play on 400 CPI all the time and I still don't have this issue...I am still curious as to what you guys are referring to. Maybe someone can make a video.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> That's the SteelSeries Engine driver yes.


I have that installed. The current driver I have installed is the 3.1.4 but the firmware is 150.0.0.0. There is a newer driver (3.1.5) that I have not updated.


----------



## Ragsters

I have been using the mouse all day today and the only thing that I don't like is the high lift off distance. Does scotch tape work with this mouse?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I have been using the mouse all day today and the only thing that I don't like is the high lift off distance. Does scotch tape work with this mouse?


No idea, but that's stupid that you can't adjust LOD, my Mionix Avior 7000 has the same 3310 sensor as your Rival and it can do so through Mionix software.

The sensor CAN change LOD, it's just not in the SteelSeries Engine software yet.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I have been using the mouse all day today and the only thing that I don't like is the high lift off distance. Does scotch tape work with this mouse?


What pad? Both my QcK Heavy and Goliathus Alpha Control 2nd Gen have nice and low LOD.

My question to everyone is : how does this mouse deal with a Talent? I'm thinking of getting one cause I just love incredibly massive mousepads.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> What pad? Both my QcK Heavy and Goliathus Alpha Control 2nd Gen have nice and low LOD.
> 
> My question to everyone is : how does this mouse deal with a Talent? I'm thinking of getting one cause I just love incredibly massive mousepads.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> What pad? Both my QcK Heavy and Goliathus Alpha Control 2nd Gen have nice and low LOD.
> 
> My question to everyone is : how does this mouse deal with a Talent? I'm thinking of getting one cause I just love incredibly massive mousepads.


I'm using the Steel Series 4HD. I am coming from a Zowie AM-GS which has very minimal LOD.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I'm using the Steel Series 4HD. I am coming from a Zowie AM-GS which has very minimal LOD.


Yeah I guess this mouse doesn't like hard mats.


----------



## Ragsters

Scotch tape trick does not work for me to lower LOD.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Scotch tape trick does not work for me to lower LOD.


Tape ain't gonna do it, the same 3310 sensor of my Mionix Avior 7000 can adjust LOD, your Rival has the same sensor. Best thing to do is to email SteelSeries and bug them about a firmware/software update that brings LOD adjustment.


----------



## dakU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fLaXi0n*
> 
> In windows or in games your moves itself? My RIVAL sometimes move itself in cs:go but its very rare. Sometimes i think its a lag in cs:go but i dont know.


I get the exact same problem, and it only happens in CS:GO. Never noticed it happen while browsing.

My crosshairs would just jump to another spot randomly.

Anyone else having the same problem?


----------



## fLaXi0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakU*
> 
> I get the exact same problem, and it only happens in CS:GO. Never noticed it happen while browsing.
> My crosshairs would just jump to another spot randomly.
> 
> Anyone else having the same problem?


today i noticed it in Titanfall too. First i was thought its a bug from cs:go or a small lag but now i think its a problem from my mouse. My brother got the exact same problem with the Rival. Its my third Rival, my first had rattled when moving the mouse, my second had sensor dropouts and very high LOD and now this new problem, but i think its must be a firmware bug, i hope its a firmware bug


----------



## Ragsters

I made a funny discovery today. If I use my Steel Series 4HD (hard mouse pad) the LOD is really high. If I change to a cloth mouse pad (generic) the LOD is a lot lower. The funny thing is if I switch from cloth to hard mouse pad the LOD stays low for awhile.


----------



## noodleBANGER

Since nobody else seems to have any info on besides "DPI changes" on the latest firmware without any proof.

Here's what I noticed:

A screenshot of SteelSeries Engine 3.1.4


A screenshot of SteelSeries Engine 3.1.5


Between these two screenshots the only thing I did was updating the SteelSeries Engine, I did not update/revert any drivers.

And here is a screenshot of SteelSeries Engine 3.1.5 after installing the FW update


No clue what the hell they are doing with their version numbers.
Don't see any reason not to update though, I haven't noticed any issues and it's been a few days since I updated


----------



## danielek5674773

Hi guys , i just tested my Rival in Vmousebench and i think that something is wrong witch my mouse or this program is a piece of ....
I have a big acceleration , bigger than in my old a4tech X7








sorry for my english.

CPI 2000.

Somebody can test own mouse in this software ?


----------



## fLaXi0n

in driver version 3.1.5 release notes: Added Team IG Rival support. Anybody know what is meant?


----------



## noodleBANGER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielek5674773*
> 
> Hi guys , i just tested my Rival in Vmousebench and i think that something is wrong witch my mouse or this program is a piece of ....
> I have a big acceleration , bigger than in my old a4tech X7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for my english.
> 
> CPI 2000.
> 
> Somebody can test own mouse in this software ?


That program is from 2007 and I can only find polish sites.

I don't think you should trust it.


----------



## metal571

Bump again, I really want to know if anyone has tried any 3310 mouse with the Talent. Considering getting one for my Rival. The QcK heavy that I just got is too slow for me, and my 2nd gen anti-fray Goliathus Alpha Control Edition isn't big enough.

Also, if someone wants to sell me their Talent I would gladly take you up on an offer.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> Bump again, I really want to know if anyone has tried any 3310 mouse with the Talent. Considering getting one for my Rival. The QcK heavy that I just got is too slow for me, and my 2nd gen anti-fray Goliathus Alpha Control Edition isn't big enough.
> 
> Also, if someone wants to sell me their Talent I would gladly take you up on an offer.


I have the white Talent, best pad I ever owned. Smoother and faster than QcK Heavy which I used before. Can highly recommend it.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> I have the white Talent, best pad I ever owned. Smoother and faster than QcK Heavy which I used before. Can highly recommend it.


I was just curious if the patterned surface messed with the 3310 since I know the 3090 is sensitive to cloth pads that are not a flat color.


----------



## kurtextrem

I'd love to get the Talent, but sadly it costs around $20 (!!!) to ship to germany.. not worth it. At the moment I have the Goliathus Speed (2nd version, not the newest), is there any mousepad from Roccat or Razer or similar which I can upgrade to? Or is this Goliathus Speed 2nd good enough?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> I was just curious if the patterned surface messed with the 3310 since I know the 3090 is sensitive to cloth pads that are not a flat color.


Talent worked fine with all A3090 mice I tried on it.


----------



## fLaXi0n

the color change, colorshift is bugged with 3.1.5


----------



## PanzerIV

Anyone here have information about the changelog of the new Rival firmware? I can't find it anywhere on Internet and even on the official Steelseries website there is nothing about it... how ******ed! Today I was asked for installing v1.2.0.0 which is the first update since I bought the mouse. I'm on the Engine v3.1.5 and unless they just fixed it with the new firmware, the mouse used to have color glitch when choosing a "Warm Colorshift" for one of the 2 areas on the mouse but ALSO pick a "Cool Colorshift" at the same time such as blue shifting for the wheel and warm shifting for the logo or vice versa. Doing so would make one of the 2 led glitch such as the blue one that suddently appears red for 0.1s then goes back to blue shifting... very very distracting and annoying as hell so you had to set both leds to shift either cool or all warm, not mixed.

I emailed Steelseries long ago since I was one of the first in Canada to own the mouse as I was working in a big computer store, so they better have fixed it after so long! Other than that the only issue I have is the ADNS-3310 sensor is totaly uncompatible with the _(Mionix Propus 380)_ pad I bought so I had to revert to my good old worn (Steelseries 4HD) and now the tracking is flawless.

I find it lame too that even though it's the same sensor as the Mionix Naos/Avior 7000, there is no LOD adjustement for the Rival. ***?


----------



## c0dy

Maybe we can have a chance to change that before they add that feature (if they want to add it at all)

So I looked a bit into it, as I wanted to change it myself.

Unfortunatly I'm not into programming. Had a few months C#, HTML and PHP in school, but that was it. Never done anything else.

Basicly I found out this:

It looks like the program uses Webkit as platform.

Configs are getting stored in a Database with SQLite-format.

The more interesting part (i guess) is, that you can extract the "package.nw"-file within the Steelseries Engine 3-folder via 7-zip, WinRar etc.

Same goes for the EXE-files but inside of these there are IDATA, RDATA and similar files and I do not know if we can decompile, encrypt them etc. (Even the ssmouse.sys for the driver is packed this way)

After extracting the "package.nw" we got the .html-files used for the SSE3-application aswell as all the used images and javascripts.

All the functions are inside of these, i guess. Maybe we can get the way through this on how to set the rival into Bootloader-Mode (which should activate the serial-port?! dunno) and we can then set the LOD via the sensor registers which are available on the pixart-product-pdf of the sensor.

That's the only "help" i can give on that way. But maybe someone got more clue about stuff like this and this can be useful.


----------



## lainx

Well, after using my white Razer Plastic Mouse pad for several days, i've yet to see the issue i was having (which was that the mouse pointer sometimes moved by itself).
I conclude that the laser has some issues with mousepads that has a design on them, which is the case of my Qpad (QPAD HeatoN Pro Gaming XL). Have ordered a Func Surface 1030 Large R2 which should be coming in the following days.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanzerIV*
> 
> Anyone here have information about the changelog of the new Rival firmware? I can't find it anywhere on Internet and even on the official Steelseries website there is nothing about it... how ******ed! Today I was asked for installing v1.2.0.0 which is the first update since I bought the mouse. I'm on the Engine v3.1.5 and unless they just fixed it with the new firmware, the mouse used to have color glitch when choosing a "Warm Colorshift" for one of the 2 areas on the mouse but ALSO pick a "Cool Colorshift" at the same time such as blue shifting for the wheel and warm shifting for the logo or vice versa. Doing so would make one of the 2 led glitch such as the blue one that suddently appears red for 0.1s then goes back to blue shifting... very very distracting and annoying as hell so you had to set both leds to shift either cool or all warm, not mixed.
> 
> I emailed Steelseries long ago since I was one of the first in Canada to own the mouse as I was working in a big computer store, so they better have fixed it after so long! Other than that the only issue I have is the ADNS-3310 sensor is totaly uncompatible with the _(Mionix Propus 380)_ pad I bought so I had to revert to my good old worn (Steelseries 4HD) and now the tracking is flawless.
> 
> I find it lame too that even though it's the same sensor as the Mionix Naos/Avior 7000, there is no LOD adjustement for the Rival. ***?


I noticed a really high LOD when using the Rival and the 4HD. I also noticed that the LOD when using a generic cloth pad is less than half the height. In addition, if I switch from 4HD to cloth than back to 4HD the LOD stays low until I reboot the computer.


----------



## Snakesoul

Well I had the chance to give this mouse a try(again!), it was the 3rd unit and all of them the buttons touched each other.. The last one wasn't so bad and I was going to keep it, but.. (there's always a but.. ) the first night I tried it it felt awsome, tracked great, it felt comfortable but there's something annoying me, but i didn't know what it was.
On the 2nd night i tried it again but that comfort I felt it wasn't there anymore..
Then I started to look how i was holding the mouse, and then I realised the mouse it's too big for me.
For some reason mouse tend to fall off my hand, especially the backside (i'm used to G400, so I don't like to put my entire hand on the mouse, I have to feel some contact between my hand/palm base with mousepad), I was like fingertipping the mouse without my palm, resting on it, and I could feel how heavy it was.. I think to hold this mouse properly the hand have to stay entirely on the mouse, like floating?
Resultacked it and returned it :-(
I almost loved everything about it, the mouse buttons, the scroll wheel, LOD, etc.. but it's size it's a downside for me... I then realise, it was like holding a baby brick on my hand..


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snakesoul*
> 
> Well I had the chance to give this mouse a try(again!), it was the 3rd unit and all of them the buttons touched each other.. The last one wasn't so bad and I was going to keep it, but.. (there's always a but.. ) the first night I tried it it felt awsome, tracked great, it felt comfortable but there's something annoying me, but i didn't know what it was.
> On the 2nd night i tried it again but that comfort I felt it wasn't there anymore..
> Then I started to look how i was holding the mouse, and then I realised the mouse it's too big for me.
> For some reason mouse tend to fall off my hand, especially the backside (i'm used to G400, so I don't like to put my entire hand on the mouse, I have to feel some contact between my hand/palm base with mousepad), I was like fingertipping the mouse without my palm, resting on it, and I could feel how heavy it was.. I think to hold this mouse properly the hand have to stay entirely on the mouse, like floating?
> Resultacked it and returned it :-(
> I almost loved everything about it, the mouse buttons, the scroll wheel, LOD, etc.. but it's size it's a downside for me... I then realise, it was like holding a baby brick on my hand..


Avior 7000. lol


----------



## Ragsters

Bought a Steel Series Qcq and its working out better for me than my 4HD.


----------



## Raptorb

I'm on my second Rival mouse from Amazon. Both rattled. Didn't want to send it back again as I like the mouse otherwise, so I took it apart to see if I could fix it.

The clear plastic shim under the mouse 3 button switch is loose and causes the rattle.


Secured it with a dab of hot glue. No more rattle!


I'm guessing on the mice that don't rattle the mouse 3 switch is mounted a bit tighter so the shim doesn't move.


----------



## ChronoBodi

its probably reflected in the $60 price point vs the $80 for the Mionix Avior 7000. the build quality.

From what i've seen here, there's already build issues with the Rival. I think if they spent an extra $10 on build quality, these issues wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## superior

I've said time and time again, don't update the Rival firmware, it has a dpi bug, the only way to fix it is to download the older drivers and revert back the firmware (it'll think your firmware is outdated and roll it back).


----------



## c0dy

To which one?

Would be interesting as I have found a strange "bug".

While I was looking at the Database where the settings are stored, I played around with the settings for my rival.

The Default-settings will look like this:

Code:



Code:


{

"logo_color":

    {"red": 255,

     "green": 24,

     "blue": 0},

"wheel_color":

    {"red": 255,

    "green": 24,

    "blue": 0},

"resolution_1": {"resolution": 16, "dcpi": 0},

"resolution_2": {"resolution": 32, "dcpi": 0},

"raw_cpi": {"level1": 800, "level2": 1600},

"logo_pulsation": {"mode": 1},

"wheel_pulsation": {"mode": 1},

"polling_rate": {"level": 1},

"exact_accel": {"level": 0},

"exact_aim": {"level": 0},

"button_mappings":

    {"buttons":

        [

        {"function": 1, "key_codes": [0, 0, 0, 0]},

        {"function": 2, "key_codes": [0, 0, 0, 0]},

        {"function": 3, "key_codes": [0, 0, 0, 0]},

        {"function": 4, "key_codes": [0, 0, 0, 0]},

        {"function": 5, "key_codes": [0, 0, 0, 0]},

        {"function": 48, "key_codes": [0, 0, 0, 0]}

        ],

    "no_live_deploy": 1

    },

"wheel_mappings":

    {"wheels":

        [

        {"function": 49, "key_codes": [0, 0, 0, 0]},

        {"function": 50, "key_codes": [0, 0, 0, 0]}

        ],

    "no_live_deploy": 1

    },

"rival_logo_color_sequence":

    {"repeat":"", "data":[]},

"rival_wheel_color_sequence":

    {"repeat":"", "data":[]},

"free_move": {"level": 0}

}

I played around with these:

Code:



Code:


"resolution_1": {"resolution": 16, "dcpi": 0},

"resolution_2": {"resolution": 32, "dcpi": 0},

"raw_cpi": {"level1": 800, "level2": 1600},

While editing the "raw_cpi"-values there was no change at all.

But as soon as I changed resolution from for example 32 to 65 the dpi changed to 3250.

EDIT:

This could be related to the 50-CPI-Stepping of the sensor.

65*50 = 3250 <=> 3250/65 = 50
16*50 = 800 <=> 800/16 = 50


----------



## Amw86

Had my Rival for about 2 weeks, I really like the way it feels, and the mouse feet seem to sit up a bit higher than most which leads to a really nice feeling when moving the mouse, software someone lackluster imo but DANG it feels good in the hand.

Bad news is it keeps locking up, lights go out and unresponsive, no disconnect sound from windows though, not sure whats going on with it.

Ordered a Mionix, going to be returning the rival, hoping it feels just as good in the hand.

Anyhow, just thought I'd throw my opinions on it out there.

if anyone has any idea's on why it may be locking up <3


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amw86*
> 
> Had my Rival for about 2 weeks, I really like the way it feels, and the mouse feet seem to sit up a bit higher than most which leads to a really nice feeling when moving the mouse, software someone lackluster imo but DANG it feels good in the hand.
> 
> Bad news is it keeps locking up, lights go out and unresponsive, no disconnect sound from windows though, not sure whats going on with it.
> 
> Ordered a Mionix, going to be returning the rival, hoping it feels just as good in the hand.
> 
> Anyhow, just thought I'd throw my opinions on it out there.
> 
> if anyone has any idea's on why it may be locking up <3


u ordered the Mionix Naos 7000 right? Just checking, the 8200 series are all crap ADNS 9800 lasers. the 7000 series have the same 3310 sensor as the Rival. I'm pretty sure they cheaped out somewhere to hit the $60 price vs $80 for Mionix 7000 series.


----------



## derrison

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amw86*
> 
> Had my Rival for about 2 weeks, I really like the way it feels, and the mouse feet seem to sit up a bit higher than most which leads to a really nice feeling when moving the mouse, software someone lackluster imo but DANG it feels good in the hand.
> 
> Bad news is it keeps locking up, lights go out and unresponsive, no disconnect sound from windows though, not sure whats going on with it.
> 
> Ordered a Mionix, going to be returning the rival, hoping it feels just as good in the hand.
> 
> Anyhow, just thought I'd throw my opinions on it out there.
> 
> if anyone has any idea's on why it may be locking up <3


Most likely your USB hub or port, not the mouse. Uninstall the mouse from device manager, and all drivers. Unplug the mouse. Restart and plug in a different mouse which will auto-install drivers into the same port. Let them install. Unplug the mouse, replug the problem mouse.

If that fails, uninstall the drivers for that particular HUB and reinstall.


----------



## Amw86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> u ordered the Mionix Naos 7000 right? Just checking, the 8200 series are all crap ADNS 9800 lasers. the 7000 series have the same 3310 sensor as the Rival. I'm pretty sure they cheaped out somewhere to hit the $60 price vs $80 for Mionix 7000 series.


Yep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derrison*
> 
> Most likely your USB hub or port, not the mouse. Uninstall the mouse from device manager, and all drivers. Unplug the mouse. Restart and plug in a different mouse which will auto-install drivers into the same port. Let them install. Unplug the mouse, replug the problem mouse.
> 
> If that fails, uninstall the drivers for that particular HUB and reinstall.


nah, brand new board, uninstalled and reinstalled a couple times, even reformatted windows- for a separate issue and I redid all related drivers.

all other mouses working on same port.

only thing I can think of is like trying to rollback firmware or something but not sure how to, or that it would even help.


----------



## superior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0dy*
> 
> To which one?
> 
> Would be interesting as I have found a strange "bug".
> 
> While I was looking at the Database where the settings are stored, I played around with the settings for my rival.
> 
> The Default-settings will look like this:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> {
> 
> "logo_color":
> 
> {"red": 255,
> 
> "green": 24,
> 
> "blue": 0},
> 
> "wheel_color":
> 
> {"red": 255,
> 
> "green": 24,
> 
> "blue": 0},
> 
> "resolution_1": {"resolution": 16, "dcpi": 0},
> 
> "resolution_2": {"resolution": 32, "dcpi": 0},
> 
> "raw_cpi": {"level1": 800, "level2": 1600},
> 
> "logo_pulsation": {"mode": 1},
> 
> "wheel_pulsation": {"mode": 1},
> 
> "polling_rate": {"level": 1},
> 
> "exact_accel": {"level": 0},
> 
> "exact_aim": {"level": 0},
> 
> "button_mappings":
> 
> {"buttons":
> 
> [
> 
> {"function": 1, "key_codes": [0, 0, 0, 0]},
> 
> {"function": 2, "key_codes": [0, 0, 0, 0]},
> 
> {"function": 3, "key_codes": [0, 0, 0, 0]},
> 
> {"function": 4, "key_codes": [0, 0, 0, 0]},
> 
> {"function": 5, "key_codes": [0, 0, 0, 0]},
> 
> {"function": 48, "key_codes": [0, 0, 0, 0]}
> 
> ],
> 
> "no_live_deploy": 1
> 
> },
> 
> "wheel_mappings":
> 
> {"wheels":
> 
> [
> 
> {"function": 49, "key_codes": [0, 0, 0, 0]},
> 
> {"function": 50, "key_codes": [0, 0, 0, 0]}
> 
> ],
> 
> "no_live_deploy": 1
> 
> },
> 
> "rival_logo_color_sequence":
> 
> {"repeat":"", "data":[]},
> 
> "rival_wheel_color_sequence":
> 
> {"repeat":"", "data":[]},
> 
> "free_move": {"level": 0}
> 
> }
> 
> I played around with these:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> "resolution_1": {"resolution": 16, "dcpi": 0},
> 
> "resolution_2": {"resolution": 32, "dcpi": 0},
> 
> "raw_cpi": {"level1": 800, "level2": 1600},
> 
> While editing the "raw_cpi"-values there was no change at all.
> 
> But as soon as I changed resolution from for example 32 to 65 the dpi changed to 3250.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> This could be related to the 50-CPI-Stepping of the sensor.
> 
> 65*50 = 3250 <=> 3250/65 = 50
> 16*50 = 800 <=> 800/16 = 50


The latest driver 1.5 with the firmware it provides, yeah the dpi bug causes it to change by 50 or so, so that is definitely interesting.


----------



## fLaXi0n

Release Notes:
New Features:
Added Team IG Rival support.

Whats this?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fLaXi0n*
> 
> Release Notes:
> New Features:
> Added Team IG Rival support.
> 
> Whats this?


Team IG is a DOTA 2/Organization Team that's sponsored by SteelSeries. What exactly the "support" is, not sure.


----------



## Ragsters

Is the bug from the software or the firmware? I have the latest firmware but not the latest software.


----------



## OskyATL

Ok, I've got this mouse and my angle snapping settings seem off. Take a look:



I've been trying to roll back my firmware but am unable to roll back my firmware because the steel engine 3.1.4 doesn't register my mouse.

Also, Am I the only one that notices input lag on optical mouses? I used a laser one and felt 0 input lag. I notice input lag on opticals when doing really fast flicks.


----------



## superior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Is the bug from the software or the firmware? I have the latest firmware but not the latest software.


The latest driver has the latest firmware so aslong as you haven't downloaded the latest driver and updated the firmware you're fine.


----------



## Aventadoor

I use latest driver, 3.1.5 and firmware 1.2.0.0.
Cant say ive noticed any issues.
What issues may there be?


----------



## superior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I use latest driver, 3.1.5 and firmware 1.2.0.0.
> Cant say ive noticed any issues.
> What issues may there be?


Read through a few of the last pages.


----------



## Wall Street

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fLaXi0n*
> 
> Release Notes:
> New Features:
> Added Team IG Rival support.
> 
> Whats this?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Team IG is a DOTA 2/Organization Team that's sponsored by SteelSeries. What exactly the "support" is, not sure.


I believe that this means that there is going to be a Rival mouse with Team IG branding on it that will now be supported by the software. For example, this may be similar to the MLG or Navi editions of the Sensei. I don't know if the support means that the Team IG edition will work differently internally in regard to on-board memory, or if the support just means it will show the picture with the correct branding in the software.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superior*
> 
> The latest driver has the latest firmware so aslong as you haven't downloaded the latest driver and updated the firmware you're fine.


Currently I have Software 3.1.4 and Firmware 150.0.0.0. It looks to me like there is another software driver update to 3.1.5 that I have not installed. Am I good?


----------



## superior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Currently I have Software 3.1.4 and Firmware 150.0.0.0. It looks to me like there is another software driver update to 3.1.5 that I have not installed. Am I good?


You're good, software 3.1.4 and firmware 150.0.0.0. is what you want, don't bother updating until they fix their issues.


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Currently I have Software 3.1.4 and Firmware 150.0.0.0. It looks to me like there is another software driver update to 3.1.5 that I have not installed. Am I good?


Yeah you're good with that version. I had weird issues with the latest one


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superior*
> 
> You're good, software 3.1.4 and firmware 150.0.0.0. is what you want, don't bother updating until they fix their issues.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Yeah you're good with that version. I had weird issues with the latest one


Thanks guys! +rep

Edit: Not sure Why I can't rep you guys







Got it!


----------



## c0dy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wall Street*
> 
> I believe that this means that there is going to be a Rival mouse with Team IG branding on it that will now be supported by the software. For example, this may be similar to the MLG or Navi editions of the Sensei. I don't know if the support means that the Team IG edition will work differently internally in regard to on-board memory, or if the support just means it will show the picture with the correct branding in the software.


I got an overview on how the mouse will look like. The files are already inside of the resources for the application.


----------



## czerro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> u ordered the Mionix Naos 7000 right? Just checking, the 8200 series are all crap ADNS 9800 lasers. the 7000 series have the same 3310 sensor as the Rival. I'm pretty sure they cheaped out somewhere to hit the $60 price vs $80 for Mionix 7000 series.


To be fair, Mionix's 9800 implementation is noticeably good. I own an Avior 8200, and despite hating nearly everything about this mouse, the sensor is surprisingly responsive for ADNS 9800. Noticeably more so than the Naos 5000 with ADNS 9500. I own a couple 9800 mice that are all similarly awful, but was mostly curious about Mionix's new shell. The shell, which Mionix always gets right is garbage, and the garbage sensor is gold. Surprising, right? Still an awful mouse as it's a task to figure out how to grip the thing in a secure claw (only allowable grip) without activating the featherweight thumb buttons. I wouldn't write off a Naos 8200 from my experience though, as that shell and material are classic Mionix quality and apparently the 9800 implementation is pretty good.


----------



## smog11

Hi
I was review Rival, and...
on the forum in my country I heard none of you noticed the positive acceleration. It is about 3% and is less then adns 9500, but in quake u can feel it.
I gave u 3 short wideo, mice was tested on special hardware for test acceleration so moove was perfect same in bought way. Test was made 3 times: fast- slow, slow-fast and fast-fast.











regards


----------



## smog11

sry, for delete


----------



## superior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smog11*
> 
> Hi
> I was review Rival, and...
> on the forum in my country I heard none of you noticed the positive acceleration. It is about 3% and is less then adns 9500, but in quake u can feel it.
> I gave u 3 short wideo, mice was tested on special hardware for test acceleration so moove was perfect same in bought way. Test was made 3 times: fast- slow, slow-fast and fast-fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regards


I have 0 mouse acceleration and the sensor being used in the Rival has 0 acceleration, maybe you're experiencing the dpi glitch or something is wrong with your settings...


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superior*
> 
> I have 0 mouse acceleration and the sensor being used in the Rival has 0 acceleration, maybe you're experiencing the dpi glitch or something is wrong with your settings...


Technically all sensors have acceleration (A3090 and 3310 included), it's just hardly perceivable (because of inertia, muscle tensions etc) and provable because of the same reasons. If you had an apparatus that did move the same all the time it would show.


----------



## smog11

the same u can say abought adns9500 and 9800. Rival in normal use has a very small acc+. And i dont speak abought unreal speed- then as u know, it just loose a tracking and sensor freak out.

edit: if u tested it in hand, then measurement error can cause such a small acceleration to miss.


----------



## bond10

I installed the 3.1.4 driver and ended up with firmware version 153.0.0.0 and I'm getting this random DPI increase.


----------



## superior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Technically all sensors have acceleration (A3090 and 3310 included), it's just hardly perceivable (because of inertia, muscle tensions etc) and provable because of the same reasons. If you had an apparatus that did move the same all the time it would show.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Technically all sensors have acceleration (A3090 and 3310 included), it's just hardly perceivable (because of inertia, muscle tensions etc) and provable because of the same reasons. If you had an apparatus that did move the same all the time it would show.


Yeah I know this but to what is perceivable to us there's no acceleration, what that user is experiencing is something different to what I and others are experiencing, mine is fine and seems to be PERCEIVABLY exactly the same every time, no need to get technical, comparing the Rivals acceleration to the avago 9500 is a joke LOL, the sensei was my old mouse.


----------



## c0dy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond10*
> 
> I installed the 3.1.4 driver and ended up with firmware version 153.0.0.0 and I'm getting this random DPI increase.


Am I missing something?

Never seen a "153"-Firmware.


----------



## smog11

the acc+ in 9500 is determined to 5%, in rival I estimate at 3-2% (in normal use). Not to feel bare hand, maybe in quake only.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superior*
> 
> Yeah I know this but to what is perceivable to us there's no acceleration, what that user is experiencing is something different to what I and others are experiencing, mine is fine and seems to be PERCEIVABLY exactly the same every time, no need to get technical, comparing the Rivals acceleration to the avago 9500 is a joke LOL, the sensei was my old mouse.


Sorry, should have worded that differently: he said he used an apparatus (from what I understand, wasn't the clearest English) to test accel, so that's why he might see the minor difference there is. It would not be felt in a user based scenario, so there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## bond10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0dy*
> 
> Am I missing something?
> 
> Never seen a "153"-Firmware.




I'm getting random DPI spikes (but pressing the DPI switch button fixes it).


----------



## c0dy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond10*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting random DPI spikes (but pressing the DPI switch button fixes it).


Nice, must have skipped that firmware?!

I had Firmware 1.1.3 2 days ago. And I think that one doesn't exist. I couldn't even update the firmware. Had to reboot the pc.

Maybe you should go back to Firmware 150.*

That should fix it.


----------



## bond10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0dy*
> 
> Nice, must have skipped that firmware?!
> 
> I had Firmware 1.1.3 2 days ago. And I think that one doesn't exist. I couldn't even update the firmware. Had to reboot the pc.
> 
> Maybe you should go back to Firmware 150.*
> 
> That should fix it.


How? Im using the driver posted by superior.


----------



## Felicity

Goodday, since the topic is pretty huge i couldn't find the right answer for my question, nevertheless i hope that it won't be a problem posting my question here.

I bought the SS rival yesterday, i was very happy with it since the shape is way better than my previous mouse which was the Sensei. However when i started trying it in game as in the first eye wink the mouse was just the perfect thing made for my hand after playing a few games of WarRock my mouse got this weird delay. After moving my mouse to the left and right the mouse littery got frozen for about 2 seconds, i have changed the mousepad once with my Razer Golythius.. it only got worse, it constantly froze. Now my question is pretty simple, does any of you Rival users occur this people aswell? (I did update the firmwar) changed HUDS, tryed a few games, like: CO:GO, LOL, Starcraft & Dragon's Prophet, it seems it only happens when i'm playing shooters.

Still tho the mouse is one amazing little thing and i really wish someone could help me fixing this.

EDIT: Gave the mouse to my mom, she got the same problem while playing a game of Mahjong...


----------



## fLaXi0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Felicity*
> 
> Goodday, since the topic is pretty huge i couldn't find the right answer for my question, nevertheless i hope that it won't be a problem posting my question here.
> 
> I bought the SS rival yesterday, i was very happy with it since the shape is way better than my previous mouse which was the Sensei. However when i started trying it in game as in the first eye wink the mouse was just the perfect thing made for my hand after playing a few games of WarRock my mouse got this weird delay. After moving my mouse to the left and right the mouse littery got frozen for about 2 seconds, i have changed the mousepad once with my Razer Golythius.. it only got worse, it constantly froze. Now my question is pretty simple, does any of you Rival users occur this people aswell? (I did update the firmwar) changed HUDS, tryed a few games, like: CO:GO, LOL, Starcraft & Dragon's Prophet, it seems it only happens when i'm playing shooters.
> 
> Still tho the mouse is one amazing little thing and i really wish someone could help me fixing this.
> 
> EDIT: Gave the mouse to my mom, she got the same problem while playing a game of Mahjong...


my brother got the same problem as you


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Felicity*
> 
> Goodday, since the topic is pretty huge i couldn't find the right answer for my question, nevertheless i hope that it won't be a problem posting my question here.
> 
> I bought the SS rival yesterday, i was very happy with it since the shape is way better than my previous mouse which was the Sensei. However when i started trying it in game as in the first eye wink the mouse was just the perfect thing made for my hand after playing a few games of WarRock my mouse got this weird delay. After moving my mouse to the left and right the mouse littery got frozen for about 2 seconds, i have changed the mousepad once with my Razer Golythius.. it only got worse, it constantly froze. Now my question is pretty simple, does any of you Rival users occur this people aswell? (I did update the firmwar) changed HUDS, tryed a few games, like: CO:GO, LOL, Starcraft & Dragon's Prophet, it seems it only happens when i'm playing shooters.
> 
> Still tho the mouse is one amazing little thing and i really wish someone could help me fixing this.
> 
> EDIT: Gave the mouse to my mom, she got the same problem while playing a game of Mahjong...


There's a big issue with the newest firmware on the mouse. If you look around you'll find a link to the older SS Engine with the older firmware on it. I'm using it just fine with the default firmware that came with the mouse.


----------



## bond10

The old 3.1.4 driver gives me DPI issues though. I wonder if steelseries will fix this through driver updates. I'm tempted to return it and get a deathadder 2013.


----------



## superior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond10*
> 
> How? Im using the driver posted by superior.


You need to be using the firmware in the 1.4 driver, the driver its self makes no difference but the firmware however does, make sure your firmware says 150.0.0.0 in the about on your driver, all you have to do is firmware update through the 1.4 driver and it'll roll it back, also be sure after you've updated your firmware to hit your dpi button twice just incase, from there I think you'll have no issues, I haven't since then and neither have others.


----------



## Felicity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> There's a big issue with the newest firmware on the mouse. If you look around you'll find a link to the older SS Engine with the older firmware on it. I'm using it just fine with the default firmware that came with the mouse.


Hi, thank you for responding, i have run the old 1.4 driver setup and let the firmware run agian, tobad it didn't change anything, ( it didn't got worse either), might ther be a change that my mouse sensor is broken? Btw, i'm useing a Steelseries Qck+ heavy as mouse pad. Any other idea's?


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Felicity*
> 
> Hi, thank you for responding, i have run the old 1.4 driver setup and let the firmware run agian, tobad it didn't change anything, ( it didn't got worse either), might ther be a change that my mouse sensor is broken? Btw, i'm useing a Steelseries Qck+ heavy as mouse pad. Any other idea's?


Sounds like a hardware issue, man. I've got two Rivals and neither experience the issues you're having. Of course, I haven't altered the firmware from stock on either of them. I find it better to keep SS Engine as far away from my computer as possible.


----------



## Felicity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> Sounds like a hardware issue, man. I've got two Rivals and neither experience the issues you're having. Of course, I haven't altered the firmware from stock on either of them. I find it better to keep SS Engine as far away from my computer as possible.


I'll try contacting my retailer and ask for a new one. I'll let you know if it got fixed. Lets hope it does, otherwise i've to trade it for a Razer DeathAder.


----------



## laggerhh

hello i was reading your suggestions and problems

im also going to buy a rival soon.so your suggestion is download the old driver and do not update the firmware ?

am i correct please help me guys


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laggerhh*
> 
> hello i was reading your suggestions and problems
> 
> im also going to buy a rival soon.so your suggestion is download the old driver and do not update the firmware ?
> 
> am i correct please help me guys


Just plug the mouse in and use it out of the box, if you can. It's well setup out of the box. Otherwise, just don't upgrade the firmware.


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Felicity*
> 
> I'll try contacting my retailer and ask for a new one. I'll let you know if it got fixed. Lets hope it does, otherwise i've to trade it for a Razer DeathAder.


Don't beat yourself up trying to make the Rival work. It's a great mouse, but so is the new Deathadder. Just get whichever works the best for your purposes.


----------



## laggerhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> Just plug the mouse in and use it out of the box, if you can. It's well setup out of the box. Otherwise, just don't upgrade the firmware.


i will need to change the DPI settings and everything before i play








is there any prompt before updating the firmware ?


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laggerhh*
> 
> i will need to change the DPI settings and everything before i play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is there any prompt before updating the firmware ?


I'll have to defer to someone that actually installed the software. Again, SS Engine has given me nothing but issues in the past, so I never install it.
But then again, I play between 800 and 1150 DPI, so that's on pretty much every mouse out there by default.


----------



## laggerhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> I'll have to defer to someone that actually installed the software. Again, SS Engine has given me nothing but issues in the past, so I never install it.
> But then again, I play between 800 and 1150 DPI, so that's on pretty much every mouse out there by default.


i play between 600 - 1000 and i use bit of deceleration( i was using a sensei) that's the problem
so any one who installed the software ? do they ask you before upgrading the firmware ?


----------



## c0dy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laggerhh*
> 
> i play between 600 - 1000 and i use bit of deceleration( i was using a sensei) that's the problem
> so any one who installed the software ? do they ask you before upgrading the firmware ?


Yes. Some (includeing me) had a broken fw-update first. Update just froze. But after reconnecting it could be fixed.


----------



## laggerhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0dy*
> 
> Yes. Some (includeing me) had a broken fw-update first. Update just froze. But after reconnecting it could be fixed.


no what i mean is there any way that we can cancel the firmware update ?
in my sensei they ask you whether to update or not ?
is the rival has some feature like that ?


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laggerhh*
> 
> no what i mean is there any way that we can cancel the firmware update ?
> in my sensei they ask you whether to update or not ?
> is the rival has some feature like that ?


It will use basically the same setup as the Sensei to my knowledge.


----------



## c0dy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laggerhh*
> 
> no what i mean is there any way that we can cancel the firmware update ?
> in my sensei they ask you whether to update or not ?
> is the rival has some feature like that ?


Yes, it'll say it has an important update and if you want to start it.


----------



## laggerhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> It will use basically the same setup as the Sensei to my knowledge.


than that's a good news thanks for the info


----------



## boogdud

I know this is crazy in this day and age, but the Rival seems to remember settings even after steelseries engine is uninstalled (ie. it has internal memory). It's like the good old days, load the software, set your settings then uninstall it. Nice surprise, especially since having LGS and SS engine installed at the same time seems to throw all usb ports into fits.


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boogdud*
> 
> I know this is crazy in this day and age, but the Rival seems to remember settings even after steelseries engine is uninstalled (ie. it has internal memory). It's like the good old days, load the software, set your settings then uninstall it. Nice surprise, especially since having LGS and SS engine installed at the same time seems to throw all usb ports into fits.


I hate mice either without memory, or driverless setup. That's part of my love for Zowie mice. No software to gum up the works.


----------



## laggerhh

*off topic*

1 question guys i never ordered something from amazon with free shipping.and today i did
is there anything i need to worry other than its taking little bit time than usual ?


----------



## c0dy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laggerhh*
> 
> *off topic*
> 
> 1 question guys i never ordered something from amazon with free shipping.and today i did
> is there anything i need to worry other than its taking little bit time than usual ?


Never had any problems. And most of the times it's free because it's sent by amazon directly.

No need to worry about anything. usually it shouldn't even take longer.


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laggerhh*
> 
> *off topic*
> 
> 1 question guys i never ordered something from amazon with free shipping.and today i did
> is there anything i need to worry other than its taking little bit time than usual ?


Amazon has never been anything but perfect for me as far as shipping goes. I hope it turns out well for your package.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laggerhh*
> 
> *off topic*
> 
> 1 question guys i never ordered something from amazon with free shipping.and today i did
> is there anything i need to worry other than its taking little bit time than usual ?


Amazon handles their free shipping in a frustrating way. Even if your item is at a location that is very close to you they will sit on your order and not box it until it's absolutely necessary. Other retailers will immediately get your stuff in a box and hand it off to a delivery service even with free shipping.

Other than that, I have never had a problem with them actually getting it to me.... eventually.


----------



## xmr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Amazon handles their free shipping in a frustrating way. Even if your item is at a location that is very close to you they will sit on your order and not box it until it's absolutely necessary. Other retailers will immediately get your stuff in a box and hand it off to a delivery service even with free shipping.
> 
> Other than that, I have never had a problem with them actually getting it to me.... eventually.


Yep that's why I love Newegg. A lot of the time standard 3 day shipping ends up being next day shipping for me because I only live a few hours from one of their facilities.


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xmr1*
> 
> Yep that's why I love Newegg. A lot of the time standard 3 day shipping ends up being next day shipping for me because I only live a few hours from one of their facilities.


I'm the exact opposite. I hate Newegg shipping. I am a preferred customer, so I get free rush processing. You know what that means? Absolutely nothing. It means I get to watch a meaningless checkbox on my order while my payment is processed(immediately), my order taken out of changeable status, boxed up, and sits for a day or two before being handed off to the shipping company. I will take Amazon any day of the week. Free or not.


----------



## ronal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> I'm the exact opposite. I hate Newegg shipping. I am a preferred customer, so I get free rush processing. You know what that means? Absolutely nothing. It means I get to watch a meaningless checkbox on my order while my payment is processed(immediately), my order taken out of changeable status, boxed up, and sits for a day or two before being handed off to the shipping company. I will take Amazon any day of the week. Free or not.


I ordered a logitech g100s a couple days ago and I always pick the free shipping cause I know either way I will get it the next day cause they ship from NJ (which is an hour away from where I live). Instead they decided to ship it through DHL who drove the package to MD (which is 3.5 hours away just to transfer it to USPS) and its been been there for the past 2 days.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xmr1*
> 
> Yep that's why I love Newegg. A lot of the time standard 3 day shipping ends up being next day shipping for me because I only live a few hours from one of their facilities.


Yeah, this is normal for Newegg. I often get my stuff in two business days after placing my order with free shipping because they actually box my package up and get it to the delivery company of their choice asap.

I created an order with Amazon on the 23rd and it still isn't shipped yet now on the 28th. This is normal for them and is usually never "late", it's just frustrating.

I tend to avoid Newegg for other reasons though.


----------



## DivineDark

Maybe it's a coastal thing. I'm on the west coast and Newegg takes an eternity over here, while Amazon free shipping is actually next day air.


----------



## xmr1

That could be it. I'm on the east coast so anything that gets shipped out of NJ gets here super fast.


----------



## Felicity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> Sounds like a hardware issue, man. I've got two Rivals and neither experience the issues you're having. Of course, I haven't altered the firmware from stock on either of them. I find it better to keep SS Engine as far away from my computer as possible.


Just got my new Rival, been playing League nonstop with it. How ever i got this straight feeling that the mouse feels diffrent than the one i had before. (it could be just me lol) Anyway it was either the firmware that killed my mouse or that the sensor was broken.


----------



## laggerhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Felicity*
> 
> Just got my new Rival, been playing League nonstop with it. How ever i got this straight feeling that the mouse feels diffrent than the one i had before. (it could be just me lol) Anyway it was either the firmware that killed my mouse or that the sensor was broken.


Did you update the firmware ?


----------



## Felicity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laggerhh*
> 
> Did you update the firmware ?


This time i didn't do anything, just uninstalled all the early drivers plugged in my new rival.


----------



## laggerhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Felicity*
> 
> This time i didn't do anything, just uninstalled all the early drivers plugged in my new rival.


a small question im going to buy one soon.and i need to adjust my DPI. so before updating the software is there any how we can cancel it ? is it done automatically or are they asking before updating the firmware ?


----------



## c0dy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laggerhh*
> 
> a small question im going to buy one soon.and i need to adjust my DPI. so before updating the software is there any how we can cancel it ? is it done automatically or are they asking before updating the firmware ?


Go back one page and read the first posts there


----------



## laggerhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0dy*
> 
> Yes, it'll say it has an important update and if you want to start it.


\

Just saw this thanks for the info.
so after canceling it we can adjust the other settings like DPI right ? without any problem ?


----------



## c0dy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laggerhh*
> 
> \
> 
> Just saw this thanks for the info.
> so after canceling it we can adjust the other settings like DPI right ? without any problem ?


Yes. That should be the case.


----------



## laggerhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0dy*
> 
> Yes. That should be the case.


thanks man thanks alot for the info


----------



## BADNICK

Hi there
I am french and i would like to share my experience regarding SS support.
24 dec 2013 : I bought a SS Rival
25 dec 2013 : I opened a RMA ticket for the following reason : The issue I got is the product is defective or missconception. When you stay pressed right click the mouse and that is pressed simultaneously on the left click (for games Shooting FPS) There is a friction of 2 buttons.
06 jan 2014 : This ticket has been approved for an RMA!
08 jan 2014 : I sent the mice to :

SteelSeries - RMA #143203
c/o DACHSER Denmark A/S
Helseholmen 11
2650 Hvidovre
Denmark

23 jan 2014 : They confirmed that the mice arrived at their warehouse.
23 jan 2014 : They have confirmed that my replacement product has been added to their latest invoice
13 feb 2014 : SS said : Sorry for the trouble with your request. We had a small glitch that has been resolved. Your product should ship out in the next day
20 feb 2014 : They are investigating why I didn't get tracking. They apolgized for the issues
27 feb 2014 : They have confirmed that my replacement product has been added to their latest invoice !

So for 40 days I am waiting for a tracking number...


----------



## Axaion

Shouldent have taken more than a week for a RMA anywhere in Europe.

Dont you guys have a Customer rights thing you can complain to about them?

You mighty also want to stop being too nice to them, theyre obviously just abusing your manners sadly (As per steelseries norms.)
And you havent even recieved the mouse yet?, here in denmark if they use over 30 days for a RMA you can demand your money back (also, since its an RMA -THEY- have to pay postage, by danish law.)


----------



## BADNICK

thank you for your answer. I just sent my Iban to the support and ask for refunding the cost of the mice.

I will let you know if it works


----------



## fpser

Hi, i would buy new mouse and rival impress me but i have some question to rival owners.

I had DA 2013 and this mouse definitely not much comfortable to me because its too wide in the middle and shape is like | \ , so i cant lifting mouse without issue - its slippery, i couldnt live with that. I am fingertiper, low sense player.

Questions:

Is rival narrower then DA 2013 in the midle of the mouse? The question for those who owner DA 2013 and rival.
Have rival shape like | | or | / or \ / in the middle of mouse? Its where i hold mouse with my fingers. I cant lifting mouse comfortable with my fingertip if shape is | \ like DA. Right side must be | or /.

I looking for mionix avior 7000 and its perfect mouse but not avaliable in my country and price is quite high for i can afford to mouse, 90eur with shiping its quite much for a gaming mouse. Second choice would be CM Alcor, but i want best sensor on the market and 3310 is one of the best. ( I hate laser with acceleration, need zero acceleration)My best mosue what i have was CM Spawn, MX 518, IE3.

Thanks for respond!


----------



## BADNICK

Got an answer from SS Facebook

"Hi Nicolas that is totally unacceptable and we'll get you a new product right away"


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fpser*
> 
> Hi, i would buy new mouse and rival impress me but i have some question to rival owners.
> 
> I had DA 2013 and this mouse definitely not much comfortable to me because its too wide in the middle and shape is like | \ , so i cant lifting mouse without issue - its slippery, i couldnt live with that. I am fingertiper, low sense player.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> Is rival narrower then DA 2013 in the midle of the mouse? The question for those who owner DA 2013 and rival.
> Have rival shape like | | or | / or \ / in the middle of mouse? Its where i hold mouse with my fingers. I cant lifting mouse comfortable with my fingertip if shape is | \ like DA. Right side must be | or /.
> 
> I looking for mionix avior 7000 and its perfect mouse but not avaliable in my country and price is quite high for i can afford to mouse, 90eur with shiping its quite much for a gaming mouse. Second choice would be CM Alcor, but i want best sensor on the market and 3310 is one of the best. ( I hate laser with acceleration, need zero acceleration)My best mosue what i have was CM Spawn, MX 518, IE3.
> 
> Thanks for respond!


The Rival is wider in the mid section than the Deathadder, but the shape would be more to your liking. It's much easier to lift than the Deathadder 2013 (even though I thought it was quite a bit easier to lift than the previous deathadders). But the Rival is a big mouse. Make no mistake. It kinda makes the Deathadder feel small IMO.


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BADNICK*
> 
> Got an answer from SS Facebook
> 
> "Hi Nicolas that is totally unacceptable and we'll get you a new product right away"


That's awesome man. I hope they get you sorted out quickly.


----------



## Aventadoor

Imagine a lightweight rival!
How awesome would that be?
*hope Steelseries see's this post and makes 1!


----------



## metal571

I think what we really need is a lightweight Sensei with a 3310. That's what.


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> I think what we really need is a lightweight Sensei with a 3310. That's what.


If only... /drool


----------



## fpser

thanks man, ok i feel deathadder big mouse for me, so i go to CM alcor, that mouse is smaller then deathadder, but sensor is only 3090, maybe in future i replace it


----------



## BADNICK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> That's awesome man. I hope they get you sorted out quickly.


Ticket closed and new mice was shipped today !


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> If only... /drool


Isn't the Avior 7000 like a Sensei sort of shape wise? Personally i didn't like the Sensei shape too much, i think the Avior's slightly lower profile was better for me.

Also, what the heck do they mean by /\ or \/ shape? Never figured that out yet.


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Isn't the Avior 7000 like a Sensei sort of shape wise? Personally i didn't like the Sensei shape too much, i think the Avior's slightly lower profile was better for me.
> 
> Also, what the heck do they mean by /\ or \/ shape? Never figured that out yet.


The Sensei has a very different, less contoured body. I really like it's simple ambi shape. The switches are also the best I've ever felt in a mouse.

If you look at a mouse from the front or the back they'll have a distinct shape. An "A" shaped mouse has a wider base and narrow top, making lifting a bit more difficult. Where a "V" shaped mouse has a narrower base creating a natural handle for the fingers to grasp when lifting.


----------



## c0dy

Okay, just reporting back that the SS-Support is really strange. May be really stupid Zendesk-Settings.

Whatever:

I wrote a ticket on Feb 26 04:59 PM.

They answered on Mar 05 12:05 PM and yesterday (Mar 06 08:00 PM) I got an E-Mail that they are awaiting my feedback.

This can't be serious.

I have to wait more than a week to get an answer and their system get's "mad" when I'm not answering back in one day?


----------



## Rish

Good one against the Razor ones!


----------



## TheRealMoses

Just picked up a Rival and had a few issues as people have stated with the firmware update, got it updated and working great now though. Haven't had a chance to tweak the settings yet but really enjoying is so far, especially since I went from a cheap wireless Logitech mouse.

Just a quick question on the SteelSeries Engine, is anyone using a steelseries keyboard as well? I have an Apex and its not showing in the Engine, only the mouse. Not sure if they are different but I was hoping I would be able to configure both within the Engine.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRealMoses*
> 
> Just picked up a Rival and had a few issues as people have stated with the firmware update, got it updated and working great now though. Haven't had a chance to tweak the settings yet but really enjoying is so far, especially since I went from a cheap wireless Logitech mouse.
> 
> Just a quick question on the SteelSeries Engine, is anyone using a steelseries keyboard as well? I have an Apex and its not showing in the Engine, only the mouse. Not sure if they are different but I was hoping I would be able to configure both within the Engine.


SteelSeries Apex requires the SteelSeries Engine 2.0.


----------



## nlmiller0015

i think there a new firmware 1.20 before it used to be 153 i believe


----------



## igrease

So I just bought this mouse and is it just me or are the buttons kind of stiff?


----------



## Nilizum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igrease*
> 
> So I just bought this mouse and is it just me or are the buttons kind of stiff?


A little bit. I have it in front of me to compare with Huanos and it is just a bit less stiff than those.

I think however (if anything should bother you), the worst part is the fact the sensor isn't as aligned as it should be, and this will make you have to adjust to it more than you SHOULD*. It is crooked a few degrees counter clockwise. Unlike the Deathadder, Zowie EC series, Logitech G400 shapes, or MS IE 3.0 where they are aligned with the thumb rest, the Rival failed to have an optimal shape and an orthodox swipe causes a positive-slope slant, unless of course you adjust to it (but in reality that effort spent adjusting could be used aim with a more natural feel).


----------



## end0rphine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nilizum*
> 
> A little bit. I have it in front of me to compare with Huanos and it is just a bit less stiff than those.
> 
> I think however (if anything should bother you), the worst part is the fact the sensor isn't as aligned as it should be, and this will make you have to adjust to it more than you SHOULD*. It is crooked a few degrees counter clockwise. Unlike the Deathadder, Zowie EC series, Logitech G400 shapes, or MS IE 3.0 where they are aligned with the thumb rest, the Rival failed to have an optimal shape and an orthodox swipe causes a positive-slope slant, unless of course you adjust to it (but in reality that effort spent adjusting could be used aim with a more natural feel).


I don't think it's crooked at all. It's perfectly straight aligned according to the vector of your pointing and middle finger. That's all that should matter. The position of the thumb grip is irrelevant since hand lengths often dictate how the thumb is oriented on the mouse, or even how one chooses to hold the mouse (claw/palm).


----------



## Amperial

Got mine right now.
Shape is really awsome. Feels like my Deathadder straight away. Much wow. So gud.

Cons so far:
Rattling noise. >:

I think everyone who used a Deathadder 24/7 should like this shape


----------



## Mr Mari0o

i just bought the steel series rival, im currently on version 1.2.0.0

is that the version i want to be on right now or have i already updated to the buggy firmware?


----------



## laggerhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRealMoses*
> 
> Just picked up a Rival and had a few issues as people have stated with the firmware update, got it updated and working great now though. Haven't had a chance to tweak the settings yet but really enjoying is so far, especially since I went from a cheap wireless Logitech mouse.
> 
> Just a quick question on the SteelSeries Engine, is anyone using a steelseries keyboard as well? I have an Apex and its not showing in the Engine, only the mouse. Not sure if they are different but I was hoping I would be able to configure both within the Engine.


So you did update the firmware ? And you have any issues right ?

And i think the apex needs the old engine i mean 2.0


----------



## gnrtb

what driver should I install if I buy the Rival ? Also wouldn't it update to the latest firmware from the web anyway, even with an older driver ?
Also can I just set it to 1800DPI 1000HZ without ever installing the driver? If so, do I lose something with an older firmware?


----------



## gnrtb

got the rival in the end, firmware version 152.0.0.0 (driver 1.3.4 , didn't want to take the risk with 1.3.5) ? never saw you mentioning 152

btw is there some accepted optimal dpi value for this mouse, like 1800 for DA ?


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gnrtb*
> 
> got the rival in the end, firmware version 152.0.0.0 (driver 1.3.4 , didn't want to take the risk with 1.3.5) ? never saw you mentioning 152
> 
> btw is there some accepted optimal dpi value for this mouse, like 1800 for DA ?


People say the native resolution of the sensor is 1600 but anywhere from 50-5000 are all native steps according to the official documentation, and it feels that way. Above 5000 is complete BS steps with pixel skipping, don't use anything over 5000 on the Rival.


----------



## gnrtb

at 1000 hz and the markc mouse movement recorder, I get anything from 5 to 1000 hz |: it drops to 5 and such not only in the end of the movement but also when moving fast. didn't feel any stutter though when I played bf4.
It goes like 1000 900 1020 500 900 20 8 500 40 1000 800 990 1010 hz in that software...
on 500hz the same and some spikes to 1000hz !
should I try 3.1.5 with the latest firmware ? my DA black had consistent 990-1000hz , both plugged into usb2 port

With 3.1.5 , If I set 1 sens to 1800dpi and the other to 50dpi, I will imeddiately feel if there's a problem, or it can do like 1750-1800dpi changes even?


----------



## TheRealMoses

Thanks for the replies, put on the engine for the Apex and it all works now. I was hoping both devices would work with Engine 3. I did have issues at first with the firmware update within the Engine. It froze the mouse up at first, plugged in a different mouse and changed some settings within Windows that is recommended on the Steelseries site, redid the update and works perfectly now.


----------



## DivineDark

Glad it's working for you, man.


----------



## elthore

Anyone know details on how to get one of those 3d printed plate/tag things?? is it possible if its been purchased through a local retailer?

I just got rival to replace my fried deathadder 3.5, im loving it so far. One slight issue so far is not having a good spot to place my pinky and ring finger while palm gripping this thing.... its so narrow (and i have long skinny hands) my fingers just drag on my desk.

OH, while im at it, i got another one...im using this on a wood desk, its some sorta laminate wood but i love having the limitless surface. Seems to track fine, will i notice a difference with a mousepad? and how long do those things last ?? Havent used one since the 90s lol

My first post, hello and nice to meet you all
doing it all backwards, elthore


----------



## laggerhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elthore*
> 
> Anyone know details on how to get one of those 3d printed plate/tag things?? is it possible if its been purchased through a local retailer?
> 
> I just got rival to replace my fried deathadder 3.5, im loving it so far. One slight issue so far is not having a good spot to place my pinky and ring finger while palm gripping this thing.... its so narrow (and i have long skinny hands) my fingers just drag on my desk.
> 
> OH, while im at it, i got another one...im using this on a wood desk, its some sorta laminate wood but i love having the limitless surface. Seems to track fine, will i notice a difference with a mousepad? and how long do those things last ?? Havent used one since the 90s lol
> 
> My first post, hello and nice to meet you all
> doing it all backwards, elthore


dnt knw about 3d name tag thing.but i think u should get a mouse mat something like QCK + itsa XXL mat so you will have good space to work with.
and yeah i think you will notice a different with more tracking and more smooth glide and i think its the decisions for your mice too


----------



## TheRealMoses

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elthore*
> 
> Anyone know details on how to get one of those 3d printed plate/tag things?? is it possible if its been purchased through a local retailer?
> 
> I just got rival to replace my fried deathadder 3.5, im loving it so far. One slight issue so far is not having a good spot to place my pinky and ring finger while palm gripping this thing.... its so narrow (and i have long skinny hands) my fingers just drag on my desk.
> 
> OH, while im at it, i got another one...im using this on a wood desk, its some sorta laminate wood but i love having the limitless surface. Seems to track fine, will i notice a difference with a mousepad? and how long do those things last ?? Havent used one since the 90s lol
> 
> My first post, hello and nice to meet you all
> doing it all backwards, elthore


I'm also wondering this. They have the template online so if you have a 3D printer you can just print it. I do not own one so I'm not sure how to create a custom tag or anything. I did find some online sites that will generate the 3D tag by uploading the template, such as http://i.materialise.com/ , but I am not sure how much it will cost.


----------



## yzefeeR

10014649_450206451779472_193608556_n.jpg 5k .jpg file


----------



## yzefeeR




----------



## FredgHar

Photo from IEM Katowice ^^


----------



## laggerhh

any idea how did he got that ?


----------



## exactrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laggerhh*
> 
> any idea how did he got that ?


They posted the specs for 3d printing awhile ago on their websites.


----------



## Aventadoor

Anyone experimented with the prediction to move cursor in head height easier?


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Anyone experimented with the prediction to move cursor in head height easier?


I seriously doubt that that really is going to help lol


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> I seriously doubt that that really is going to help lol


People in Wolf ET used mice with prediction to keep on head level.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8NrvznsC1E

So you could strafe and follow the enemy with the mouse.

While were at it. FPS games rely on muscle memory anyways.
So playing with a mouse that has slight prediction is not as terrible as some semi pros make it out to be.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> People in Wolf ET used mice with prediction to keep on head level.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8NrvznsC1E
> 
> So you could strafe and follow the enemy with the mouse.
> 
> While were at it. FPS games rely on muscle memory anyways.
> So playing with a mouse that has slight prediction is not as terrible as some semi pros make it out to be.


I'm just saying that head-heighting isn't done the WHOLE time you are playing thats all. I agree though, slight prediction isn't bad. I never felt it on my MX518 back in the day before I knew what prediction was.


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> I'm just saying that head-heighting isn't done the WHOLE time you are playing thats all. I agree though, slight prediction isn't bad. I never felt it on my MX518 back in the day before I knew what prediction was.


Ye true ^_^

It's just.. imo people do overreact regarding that case.


----------



## elthore

So they only offer the specs for the 3d printed label. That's entirely useless to 99% of users who, like me, don't have a 3d printer. I could have an easier time getting this CNCed from 4140 steel or something nicer than bull**** plastic.

Thought the label was a cool thing, now it pisses me off. -1 point for ss rival


----------



## laggerhh

K
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exactrevenge*
> 
> They posted the specs for 3d printing awhile ago on their websites.


You mean in nip web site ?


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> Ye true ^_^
> 
> It's just.. imo people do overreact regarding that case.


I agree. I still love my non-EVO Zowie mice and my MX518/G400v1. I never had an issue with prediction. It's just what you get used to.


----------



## deejaybos

I've been lurking this thread for a while, but I joined up to post...

I recently ordered my Rival ~2-3 weeks ago. The mouse is great, a little big for my smaller hands, but it's still a nice upgrade/update from my old Logitech. I've noticed when playing BF4, that I've had issues shooting while scoped. I think it's been mentioned a few times in this thread, but what's happening is that when I hold RMB down to scope, that when I fire with LMB the LMB is catching on and/or interfering with the RMB. It seems that the buttons are thin and flexible enough that they can be pushed together towards the center, far enough that they can touch and/or get a small corner or edge caught under each other. So if you're zooming and firing but also moving mouse side to side, this puts a torque on the mouse buttons which then allows them to push into each other.

Anyone that has experienced this, did an RMA fix this for you or is this just a flaw in the overall design? Also, if I have to keep RMA'ing mice, it's going to get costly paying to ship a mouse out over and over. Anyone who's experienced this, let me know how it got sorted, IF it go sorted.


----------



## espgodson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deejaybos*
> 
> I've been lurking this thread for a while, but I joined up to post...
> 
> I recently ordered my Rival ~2-3 weeks ago. The mouse is great, a little big for my smaller hands, but it's still a nice upgrade/update from my old Logitech. I've noticed when playing BF4, that I've had issues shooting while scoped. I think it's been mentioned a few times in this thread, but what's happening is that when I hold RMB down to scope, that when I fire with LMB the LMB is catching on and/or interfering with the RMB. It seems that the buttons are thin and flexible enough that they can be pushed together towards the center, far enough that they can touch and/or get a small corner or edge caught under each other. So if you're zooming and firing but also moving mouse side to side, this puts a torque on the mouse buttons which then allows them to push into each other.
> 
> Anyone that has experienced this, did an RMA fix this for you or is this just a flaw in the overall design? Also, if I have to keep RMA'ing mice, it's going to get costly paying to ship a mouse out over and over. Anyone who's experienced this, let me know how it got sorted, IF it go sorted.


it's a flaw in the design i filed down where it was rubbing and it helped some. it might void the warranty i dunno.. i dont use the rival anymore using the kana v2 ( http://www.twitch.tv/godson/c/3264554 ) another thing that happens when i used the rival :< just not the mouse for me its not the sensor obviously the 3310 is beast but the way its placed in the mouse and the way i move it fks it up.


----------



## deejaybos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espgodson*
> 
> it's a flaw in the design i filed down where it was rubbing and it helped some. it might void the warranty i dunno.. i dont use the rival anymore using the kana v2 ( http://www.twitch.tv/godson/c/3264554 ) another thing that happens when i used the rival :< just not the mouse for me its not the sensor obviously the 3310 is beast but the way its placed in the mouse and the way i move it fks it up.


Does the Kana v2 suffer the same issues? If not, maybe I should just return this one and trade for that. It seems like the SteelSeries website doesn't even have the Kana available anymore. Just Rival, Sensei, and Kinzu


----------



## espgodson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deejaybos*
> 
> Does the Kana v2 suffer the same issues? If not, maybe I should just return this one and trade for that. It seems like the SteelSeries website doesn't even have the Kana available anymore. Just Rival, Sensei, and Kinzu


kana v2 doesn't have the issue but you have to order it off ebay if you live in NA and it costs quite a bit ;d i grabbed 2 and i love it and i'm verrrryyyy picky about mice.


----------



## deejaybos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espgodson*
> 
> kana v2 doesn't have the issue but you have to order it off ebay if you live in NA and it costs quite a bit ;d i grabbed 2 and i love it and i'm verrrryyyy picky about mice.


Strange that the Kana v2 isn't available to NA, do you have any experience with the Sensei to compare the two? Looks like I can get a Kana v2 with a little extra effort, but if the Sensei is comparable, maybe I'll trade my Rival for that.


----------



## b0z0

I have the Sensei, rival and the kana v2. I must say the kana v2 is amazing. LOD is alittle high. The sensei has a laser sensor so you will have hardware acceleration.


----------



## deejaybos

OK, two questions:

1. The Rival is a little big for my hand, would you say that the Kana v2 would fit a little more comfortably, or is it about the same size?
2. Do you or anyone know if the Kana v2 is ever going to be sold in the US? Cheapest I've seen it is ~$70, which seems high for a mouse that has fewer features than the mouse I just spend $52 on, the Rival (although slightly flawed).

Thanks for your help


----------



## reddy89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deejaybos*
> 
> OK, two questions:
> 
> 1. The Rival is a little big for my hand, would you say that the Kana v2 would fit a little more comfortably, or is it about the same size?
> 2. Do you or anyone know if the Kana v2 is ever going to be sold in the US? Cheapest I've seen it is ~$70, which seems high for a mouse that has fewer features than the mouse I just spend $52 on, the Rival (although slightly flawed).
> 
> Thanks for your help


I asked their support about this a little while ago. Their response:
Quote:


> Thank you for your interest in our products. Unfortunately, we are out of stock of the other Kana mice in the US and do not plan on getting more due to a low demand. In Europe they still have a little stock left, but the US sold through the existing stock and we only have the Kana CS:GO Edition available at this time.
> 
> We are very sorry for the inconvenience.
> 
> Best regards,
> SteelSeries Store Support


And this is a response to the Kinzu V2 Pro being dropped from their store:
Quote:


> It is unfortunately the same case with the Kinzu, no more stock coming in due to a low demand. We currently only have the Kinzu v2 Rubberized black in stock in the US.
> 
> We are so Sorry!
> 
> Thanks,
> Web Order Support


So, I guess their excuse is low sales. I still don't get why they can't stock a web store. It's not like they are a brick and mortar store, and they're not a re-seller, so it doesn't cost them anything to stock those mice. Your only option is to import unfortunately.

Honestly, the Kana didn't have the sales here because it's sensor was ****, sensor position was off, and the side buttons were done wrong. They only fixed one of those issues with the V2. Not to mention, the color scheme just looks ******ed IMO.

Kinzu V2/Pro is pretty much the same story. Bad sensor and sensor position. They fix those two things and it would sell very well.


----------



## deejaybos

Wow, so that's increddibly unfortunate. So, options are Sensei, which many are saying isn't all that great, Rival, which I have and am already returning, or the Kinzu, which is small and suffers similar issues. The only way to get a Kana v2 is by importing and buying through eBay or Amazon vendors that charge way over priced. Guess I need to look into a different brand. I'm currently replacing a Logitech G500 that died on me, and the current selection of Logitech gaming mice look terrible or they're wireless, and I hate wireless.

:sigh:


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deejaybos*
> 
> Wow, so that's increddibly unfortunate. So, options are Sensei, which many are saying isn't all that great, Rival, which I have and am already returning, or the Kinzu, which is small and suffers similar issues. The only way to get a Kana v2 is by importing and buying through eBay or Amazon vendors that charge way over priced. Guess I need to look into a different brand. I'm currently replacing a Logitech G500 that died on me, and the current selection of Logitech gaming mice look terrible or they're wireless, and I hate wireless.
> 
> :sigh:


There's nothing wrong with the G400, but if that's not your bag, then it's time to move on to another brand. I'd definitely suggest looking at the Mionix or Zowie side of the fence. Both are my favorite mouse companies (and they both make a decent keyboard as well). For either company they make a shell to cover the most basic grip shapes. The Avior is good for a claw/hybrid grip, and some even say they palm it comfortably. The Naos is built for a full palm. It's a wonderful shape that fits your hand like glove. The only issue I had with it is that it's a bit hard to lift. Go for the 7000 series of either of those.

Zowie is a bit more broad. They offer the EC series that are a deathadder (both large and smaller) shape, the FK which is like a smaller optical sensei, and the AM which is almost identical to the FK except the sides angle in toward the top. They all use the same sensor. The only issue people have with them is they use their own lens in order to lower the lift off distance. This causes the DPI steps to be odd and a slightly lower perfect control speed, but still over 3m/s.


----------



## deejaybos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> There's nothing wrong with the G400, but if that's not your bag, then it's time to move on to another brand. I'd definitely suggest looking at the Mionix or Zowie side of the fence. Both are my favorite mouse companies (and they both make a decent keyboard as well). For either company they make a shell to cover the most basic grip shapes. The Avior is good for a claw/hybrid grip, and some even say they palm it comfortably. The Naos is built for a full palm. It's a wonderful shape that fits your hand like glove. The only issue I had with it is that it's a bit hard to lift. Go for the 7000 series of either of those.
> 
> Zowie is a bit more broad. They offer the EC series that are a deathadder (both large and smaller) shape, the FK which is like a smaller optical sensei, and the AM which is almost identical to the FK except the sides angle in toward the top. They all use the same sensor. The only issue people have with them is they use their own lens in order to lower the lift off distance. This causes the DPI steps to be odd and a slightly lower perfect control speed, but still over 3m/s.


Thanks for the info man and in fact, I just ordered a Zowie EC2 eVo CL off Amazon.com. I read into the Mionix Avior 7000, but, they're also hard to find and a little too expensive for my taste (~$80). Whereas the Rival was $52 and the EC2 eVo CL was $60. The other issue I was having with the Rival, besides the major problem with the mouse buttons overlapping when clicking, was that the mouse was just a bit too big for my hand. I'm 5'5" with I guess one would consider medium hands. The Logitech G500 I had didn't last long enough for me to entrust more money into one of their newer G500s, and to be honest, I trust companies that focus gaming gear more than just including a few peripherals in a "gaming" category. I was torn between the FK, which seems comparable to the Kana v2 in shape and function, and the EC2. Since the G500 was basically a palm grip style, I'd have to say that's my style of grip, so the EC2 was more geared toward my position style. I obviously went with the EC2 over the EC1 because it's slightly smaller.

Hopefully I made the right choice, but for $50-60 range, I think I found a well regarded mouse. It's unfortunate SteelSeries isn't interested in carrying more of their varieties in the US, but, my money spends just as well with other competitive companies, and in the end, I'm not brand loyal, I'm just looking for something that works for me and does the job well.


----------



## b0z0

Good choice picking up the Zowie ec2 cl. That will be my next purchase. Currently have the evo


----------



## RedRumy3

So my g9x finally decided to crap out on me and I was thinking of either getting the rival or deathadder. I am leaning towards rival atm just wondering what you guys think?

I mostly play csgo, dayz, and bf4. I like playing with high dpi and low sens. in game.

They both cost the same from amazon $54.99 so I don't know what to choose :X


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRumy3*
> 
> So my g9x finally decided to crap out on me and I was thinking of either getting the rival or deathadder. I am leaning towards rival atm just wondering what you guys think?
> 
> I mostly play csgo, dayz, and bf4. I like playing with high dpi and low sens. in game.
> 
> They both cost the same from amazon $54.99 so I don't know what to choose :X


Depends on your grip. Rival and DA got two completely different shapes. Palm grip = Rival, claw grip = DA.


----------



## RedRumy3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Depends on your grip. Rival and DA got two completely different shapes. Palm grip = Rival, claw grip = DA.


palm grip forgot to add that in sorry. I am probably going to just order the rival reading good things about everywhere.


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Depends on your grip. Rival and DA got two completely different shapes. Palm grip = Rival, claw grip = DA.


Actually both are (more) palm grip mice..
The Rival more than the DA though and people who really clawed the Deathadder didn't like the shape of the Rival.

However the shape is ofc different but with alot of similarities.
So far everyone who palmed the Deathadder liked the Rival.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRumy3*
> 
> palm grip forgot to add that in sorry. I am probably going to just order the rival reading good things about everywhere.


Depends. The Rival is rather big compared to the g9x.
Might be that it will take some while until you get used to the shape.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRumy3*
> 
> palm grip forgot to add that in sorry. I am probably going to just order the rival reading good things about everywhere.


If you're palm, look at the Naos 7000 as well.


----------



## Ovy13

I've had this mouse for about a month and a half now, and I mostly like it. However, every now and then (I would say once or twice a week), the sensor stops responding. The mouse itself is fine -- the lights are on, the buttons work, but if I move the mouse, the pointer either doesn't move, or it just kind of stutters a very short distance. The last time this happened was in the midst of a LoL match, so in my need for a solution, I unplugged and replugged the mouse, and that seemed to have fixed it in that one instance. Is this the dpi drop other people have been referring to earlier in the thread? I know the solution people have proposed is to avoid the latest drivers -- I'm currently using Firmware Version 148.0.0.0 and Software Version 3.1.4. It keeps asking me to update to 3.1.5 but everyone in the thread seems adamantly against that.

So do I have a dud of a mouse, or is this a firmware problem? Is there a solution or am I supposed to bear with it until the next firmware update? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## ber

SteelSeries Engine 3.2.0
Release Date: March 21, 2014

New Features
- Introducing CloudSync beta!
* Bring your configurations and macros with you wherever you game
* Back up your data to cloud storage and sync between computers automatically
* Log in with your SteelSeries ID to access CloudSync features

New Devices Supported by SteelSeries Engine 3
- Sensei Wireless -- Ditch the wires, keep the performance
* Two levels of CPI (up to 16,400 CPI)
* 3 RGB zones
* Lift Distance
* Angle Snapping
* Mouse acceleration and deceleration
* Polling rate
* Battery management settings

- Siberia v2 Frost Blue
* Customize 5 band EQ Settings
* Control lighting effects

- Siberia v2 Heat Orange
* Customize 5 band EQ Settings
* Control lighting effects

- Siberia v2 Dota2 Edition
* Customize 5 band EQ Settings
* Control lighting effects

- Diablo III Headset
* Customize 5 band EQ Settings
* Control lighting effects

Bug Fixes
- Fixed memory leak in backend process
- Fixed an issue where multiple instances of SteelSeries Engine could be run at same time
- Fixed an error that would crash the UI when closing a device configuration window


----------



## the1onewolf

Yay for no auto update!


----------



## fLaXi0n

Problems fixed with the new driver? Firmware is 1.2.0.0, i think its the same bugged firmware as driver 3.1.5 so it will be never fixed, nice.


----------



## RedRumy3

I just got my mouse yesterday it came with latest firmware though. I play with highest dpi so I assume I won't have the issue with dpi.

Love the way it fits in my hand so far. Gonna be playing all day today with it to get use to it.

Picked it up at microcenter for 50$


----------



## nlmiller0015

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fLaXi0n*
> 
> Problems fixed with the new driver? Firmware is 1.2.0.0, i think its the same bugged firmware as driver 3.1.5 so it will be never fixed, nice.


how do you guys fiind the bug? I still have my rival but cant reproduce it


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nlmiller0015*
> 
> how do you guys fiind the bug? I still have my rival but cant reproduce it


Same swiped around and didn't notice anything.
Not sure how people did actually test this.

EDIT: Yo, am i the only one that has probs with the SteelSeries Engine? Stays on loading 24/7 no matter what i've tried.


----------



## fLaXi0n

still not fixed nice steelseries,after 2 month no fix.


----------



## nlmiller0015

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fLaXi0n*
> 
> still not fixed nice steelseries,after 2 month no fix.


again I ask how do you reproduce the bug


----------



## fLaXi0n

random bug


----------



## thorsteNN

quick question:
which engine version includes the rival firmware without the bug?
3.1.4?
the new one still has it :E


----------



## fLaXi0n

yes 3.1.4


----------



## thorsteNN

cdn-co.steelseries.com/downloads/drivers/engine/SteelSeriesEngine_3.1.4...exe
and
cdn-co.steelseries.com/downloads/drivers/engine/SteelSeriesEngine_3.1.5...exe

are exactly the same








it's a trap !









if you run 3.1.4 setup it says "welcome to steelseries setup 3.1.5"

can somebody link me the orig. 3.1.4?

*edit*

got it already...
still the counting or naming of the setups on the steelseries server is messed up.
3.1.3 is 3.1.3
3.1.4 is 3.1.5
3.1.5 is 3.1.5


----------



## Mr Mari0o

i just got update 3.2 SSE3 firmware update today, currently testing on cs go and so far so good


----------



## metal571

So they fixed this stupid bug after all? I need to know where to get this because my ex has the Rival now.


----------



## Aventadoor

I cant find a new firmware...


----------



## Tattoedsailor

I just purchased it on Monday. Used latest software from SS. Haven't had any problems what so ever. Played FPS games for like 6 hrs yesterday. Love the software. Overall just extremely happy with my purchase. Glad I gave Rival a shot. Almost bought the Mionix Naos 7000. Glad I didn't! Saved my self $30


----------



## Mr Mari0o

i just opened up my SE3 and i had a notification on the top right corner of the window. I've been using it now for a good amount of hours and the mouse has been working flawlessly, getting positively high k:d ratios on cs go at the moment =)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> So they fixed this stupid bug after all? I need to know where to get this because my ex has the Rival now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I cant find a new firmware...


----------



## Tattoedsailor

I'm going email Steelseries today and find out why they haven't added x/y axis to their software. Really doesn't make sense. The other mice that have the same sensor implemented it (Mionix & Corsair) . I wanted ask you guys what surface are you using? I'm using Qck, but its getting pretty worn out.


----------



## metal571

I use a Talent right now works great with the Avior, same sensor as the Rival obviously.


----------



## DivineDark

I'm using a QCK Heavy at the moment, but I dig the Talent as well.


----------



## Tattoedsailor

I was at Best Buy this afternoon picked up a Corsair MM200. Much smoother glide then Qck. Not as much resistance. I actually prefer it. Never thought a mouse pad what make such a big difference...


----------



## MaximilianKohler

Everything other than an $8 supermat is a waste of money unless you want to spend money on aesthetics.


----------



## xmr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaximilianKohler*
> 
> Everything other than an $8 supermat is a waste of money unless you want to spend money on aesthetics.


The entire computer peripheral industry exists because people have different preferences. You could argue the Supermat presents the best value, but to say that no one could benefit in any way from a different and more expensive pad is asinine.


----------



## MaximilianKohler

There are some very rare exceptions. Like Handi who has no arms and therefore the friction of cloth is too much or something like that.

But I have tried all kind of pads, and most of all the major brands, and it was all a waste of money. An expensive mousepad will not effect your skill unless you're an extreme outlier. And worst of all, all the pads that use the title "gaming" are extremely overpriced.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaximilianKohler*
> 
> There are some very rare exceptions. Like Handi who has no arms and therefore the friction of cloth is too much or something like that.
> 
> But I have tried all kind of pads, and most of all the major brands, and it was all a waste of money. An expensive mousepad will not effect your skill unless you're an extreme outlier. And worst of all, all the pads that use the title "gaming" are extremely overpriced.


There's also other exceptions where that mousepad isn't big enough. My Talent is larger, I need the space for 70cm/360.


----------



## MaximilianKohler

Meh. I've used that pad and didn't notice the size difference to be significant. It's only 2.5cm wider.

Your sens is about 1.5. I've used as low as 1.8 and never had any trouble. The talent's surface is inferior as well IMO.


----------



## Nivity

A mousepad is about personal preference.

I havent tried that weird supermat since that is nothing that is available here.

But tried just about every other single mousepad and have like 30+ pads laying at home.

I still use my goliathus speed gen2 over any other, because I like the surface.
I bought 2 new gen2 speed aswell from 1 retailer that had them left, because they are not made anymore.

Ps paid 40 $ per pad for them








Then again most mousepads like qck and so on are 30-35$ so nothing special.

And just because you say that the supermat is better then anything else does not really mean jack









Personal preference > random peoples opinions on what is best.


----------



## ranseed

can someone link this supermat? im curious to see it. the only other inexpensive mouse pad that was decent was the allsop xl


----------



## espgodson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaximilianKohler*
> 
> Everything other than an $8 supermat is a waste of money unless you want to spend money on aesthetics.


any artisan pad, g-tf speed, and even goliathus feel and glide much better than supermat.. if you're comparing it to steelseries pads then sure i agree with you but i'll stick with my artisan hien


----------



## espgodson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaximilianKohler*
> 
> Meh. I've used that pad and didn't notice the size difference to be significant. It's only 2.5cm wider.
> 
> Your sens is about 1.5. I've used as low as 1.8 and never had any trouble. The talent's surface is inferior as well IMO.


inferior as in fast as ****? and great stitching???


----------



## MaximilianKohler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espgodson*
> 
> any artisan pad, g-tf speed, and even goliathus feel and glide much better than supermat.. if you're comparing it to steelseries pads then sure i agree with you but i'll stick with my artisan hien


Well I've used the razer pads for most of my gaming history and I completely disagree with that. But you seem to prefer "slickness/speed/no friction" in mousepads, so our preferences vary greatly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espgodson*
> 
> inferior as in fast as ****? and great stitching???


I wrote up a review for it on gotfrag back in the day, but since the site's gone I can't find it. I think it was something about the consistency, stopping power, quality of the rubber backing (there were dips in it where it would cause my mouse to tilt at certain angles/spots). "Faster" is not better. Hard pads are generally the fastest anyways.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranseed*
> 
> can someone link this supermat? im curious to see it. the only other inexpensive mouse pad that was decent was the allsop xl


Just google "supermat mousepad". Here on Amazon. It's just a generic, large pad that you can get at various local electronics stores for $8.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> A mousepad is about personal preference.
> 
> I havent tried that weird supermat since that is nothing that is available here.
> 
> But tried just about every other single mousepad and have like 30+ pads laying at home.
> 
> I still use my goliathus speed gen2 over any other, because I like the surface.
> I bought 2 new gen2 speed aswell from 1 retailer that had them left, because they are not made anymore.
> 
> Ps paid 40 $ per pad for them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then again most mousepads like qck and so on are 30-35$ so nothing special.
> 
> And just because you say that the supermat is better then anything else does not really mean jack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personal preference > random peoples opinions on what is best.


Weird?

It's true that a lot comes down to preference. But I don't agree with the general notion I perceived when I started out that a "gaming" mousepad is important for performance. I feel like I wasted tons of money on all the mouse pads I bought and tried.

Mouse pads just seem like a massive money dump, especially considering the fact that you have to buy them all online before you try them, and you could get 50 different mousepads and decide that none of them really feel ideal to you.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaximilianKohler*
> 
> Just google "supermat mousepad". Here on Amazon. It's just a generic, large pad that you can get at various local electronics stores for $8.


Interesting user reviews, they all report strong chemical smell. I had that once with an Everglide Titan pad that was really bad, the whole room smelled like fresh car tires. At that point I would invest 10 more euros to get a Qck+ or even a bit more for the heavy.


----------



## minipman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vss vintorez*
> 
> Sound click of the steelseries rival + problem with the chasis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do anyone have that problem ?


I have this exact same issue.

My Rival's mouse feet seem to be unbalanced.

Only three of my mouse feet actually touch my mouse pad, the fourth mouse foot (located under the left click button) doesn't touch the mouse pad.

I even tried replacing the original mouse feet with a replacement set, and the imbalance is still present.

I'm hoping that eventually the three feet which touch the mouse pad might be worn down enough so that the fourth foot eventually makes contact.

It's frustrating having my mouse dip down off balance every time I use the left click button.


----------



## Ovy13

Am I the only one who uses the desktop surface in lieu of a mat?


----------



## MaximilianKohler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Interesting user reviews, they all report strong chemical smell. I had that once with an Everglide Titan pad that was really bad, the whole room smelled like fresh car tires. At that point I would invest 10 more euros to get a Qck+ or even a bit more for the heavy.


Yeah, I'd pay more for no smell too. But there was no smell with mine. I didn't buy it from Amazon though, I got it at a local store.


----------



## superior

"SteelSeries QA (SteelSeries Support )

Mar 21 09:39 PM

James,

We ran extensive tests on the Rival on our end both with and without SteelSeries Engine 3 and haven't found the discrepancies in CPI as you've mentioned. We used a few tools to inspect and record the CPI set down at the firmware level during gameplay and during normal/typical use and it always remained constant for us. We'll continue to keep our eye on it but so far there's no clear evidence of CPI spikes.

However, a new version of SteelSeries Engine 3 was released today which you might want to check out. Head over to http://steelseries.com/support/downloads to get the latest version.

Regards,

QA Team"

Lol so looks like this bug will never be fixed, unless they've released a brand new firmware without the bug?


----------



## Tattoedsailor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaximilianKohler*
> 
> Everything other than an $8 supermat is a waste of money unless you want to spend money on aesthetics.


Got the Corsair for $10. I think it was cheapest mouse pad in store lol.. I just wanted to replace my QCK was pretty old and torn up.


----------



## CeeSA

I would try the supermat, but it is "only" 16.5 inches wide. I prefer 19 inches wide pads, pity.


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minipman*
> 
> I have this exact same issue.
> 
> My Rival's mouse feet seem to be unbalanced.
> 
> Only three of my mouse feet actually touch my mouse pad, the fourth mouse foot (located under the left click button) doesn't touch the mouse pad.
> 
> I even tried replacing the original mouse feet with a replacement set, and the imbalance is still present.
> 
> I'm hoping that eventually the three feet which touch the mouse pad might be worn down enough so that the fourth foot eventually makes contact.
> 
> It's frustrating having my mouse dip down off balance every time I use the left click button.


Right if you mention it..
The way some piece of plastic under the feet that i had to knife away because one of the feet had a slight bump to it.

Prolly causing the problem.. while you had to notice it while exchanging..


----------



## gnrtb

*Can anyone actually show how to reproduce that bug you keep mentioning ? From what I understand you go into the driver and see that the DPI is higher\lower by 50, but if you click the DPI button twice, the first step changes back to the original DPI?
You guys understand the mouse is getting older and unless someone quickly shows a video or a way to reproduce this bug, it will never actually get fixed ? I believe you don't, but this is the truth - only if you show how to reproduce the bug, we could press steelseries to fix it.*


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gnrtb*
> 
> *Can anyone actually show how to reproduce that bug you keep mentioning ? From what I understand you go into the driver and see that the DPI is higher\lower by 50, but if you click the DPI button twice, the first step changes back to the original DPI?
> You guys understand the mouse is getting older and unless someone quickly shows a video or a way to reproduce this bug, it will never actually get fixed ? I believe you don't, but this is the truth - only if you show how to reproduce the bug, we could press steelseries to fix it.*


we all know steelseries has gone full apple and claim people are "holding it wrong"


----------



## Aventadoor

Having my rival for RMA, cause It got the swiping problem where it turns down to the left if u swipe left and opposite it goes up to the right...


----------



## trhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gnrtb*
> 
> *Can anyone actually show how to reproduce that bug you keep mentioning ? From what I understand you go into the driver and see that the DPI is higher\lower by 50, but if you click the DPI button twice, the first step changes back to the original DPI?
> You guys understand the mouse is getting older and unless someone quickly shows a video or a way to reproduce this bug, it will never actually get fixed ? I believe you don't, but this is the truth - only if you show how to reproduce the bug, we could press steelseries to fix it.*


To be honest I just don't care anymore. I unplugged it long ago and I've been using Mionix Avior 7000 ever since without issues. As if I'm going to waste my time making a video just for SS. Screw them and their incompetence.

The problem definitely exists tho.


----------



## superior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gnrtb*
> 
> *Can anyone actually show how to reproduce that bug you keep mentioning ? From what I understand you go into the driver and see that the DPI is higher\lower by 50, but if you click the DPI button twice, the first step changes back to the original DPI?
> You guys understand the mouse is getting older and unless someone quickly shows a video or a way to reproduce this bug, it will never actually get fixed ? I believe you don't, but this is the truth - only if you show how to reproduce the bug, we could press steelseries to fix it.*


No the dpi does not change in the driver but it does indeed change which you can easily tell by playing games, the way I found out was my aim was inconsistent and something didn't feel right so I measured my cm/360 (no acceleration, raw input on) and it was different to what it usually was, it was about 50-100 more dpi, the only way to revert it back is by hitting your dpi switch button twice but the problem will continue to occur, for me it was occurring almost every 3 minutes so hitting my dpi switch got annoying as hell, especially considering that you could be in a gun fight and all of a sudden your dpi changes by 50-100, not a dramatic change but its enough to throw off your game and muscle memory.


----------



## Amperial

I can tell you that i am m
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superior*
> 
> No the dpi does not change in the driver but it does indeed change which you can easily tell by playing games, the way I found out was my aim was inconsistent and something didn't feel right so I measured my cm/360 (no acceleration, raw input on) and it was different to what it usually was, it was about 50-100 more dpi, the only way to revert it back is by hitting your dpi switch button twice but the problem will continue to occur, for me it was occurring almost every 3 minutes so hitting my dpi switch got annoying as hell, especially considering that you could be in a gun fight and all of a sudden your dpi changes by 50-100, not a dramatic change but its enough to throw off your game and muscle memory.


Anyway, not everyone is having that issue.
My Rival is free of that.


----------



## gnrtb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> I can tell you that i am m
> Anyway, not everyone is having that issue.
> My Rival is free of that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superior*
> 
> No the dpi does not change in the driver but it does indeed change which you can easily tell by playing games, the way I found out was my aim was inconsistent and something didn't feel right so I measured my cm/360 (no acceleration, raw input on) and it was different to what it usually was, it was about 50-100 more dpi, the only way to revert it back is by hitting your dpi switch button twice but the problem will continue to occur, for me it was occurring almost every 3 minutes so hitting my dpi switch got annoying as hell, especially considering that you could be in a gun fight and all of a sudden your dpi changes by 50-100, not a dramatic change but its enough to throw off your game and muscle memory.


Can you tell what DPI you game on , and what kind of player you (at least think) you are ?
I mean I play 1800dpi and I only play BF4 for an hour every 2-3 days, I don't think I would know for sure if it is 1750dpi suddenly. I lose my muscle memory and recoil control every time because I don't play a lot.
But if you are some CS maniac who plays competitive and uses 400dpi I believe you would feel the difference to 450 dpi very easily.
Be honest plz - no one knows you here from whatever game you play, if you say you play 3 hours in a weeks at 6500dpi, but feels the difference to 6450 DPI, I would install 3.2.0 right now.








Also a better way to measure this, use the enotus mouse test, measure your dpi (it just says the real number of counts from sensor * 2.54/10, since it tells you to move the mouse 10 cm and calculates per inch), and make sure the left side of your mouse is exactly touching the right edge on the mouse pad, and move it to the right edge. You will get a pretty consistent number, it will be very easy to show the bug in a video, if you double click the DPI button and get a different value suddenly.
*Plz if you ever want it fixed, upload a video like that before the mouse is too old for SS to give a **** about it.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> I can tell you that i am m
> Anyway, not everyone is having that issue.
> My Rival is free of that.


Well like I said, don't be too sure, if you play some offline fps games a few hours a week, even BF4 online casually with average KD and change scopes all the time, you will never feel 5000 to 5050 dpi for example ... maybe even not 1000 to 1050.


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gnrtb*
> 
> Can you tell what DPI you game on , and what kind of player you (at least think) you are ?
> I mean I play 1800dpi and I only play BF4 for an hour every 2-3 days, I don't think I would know for sure if it is 1750dpi suddenly. I lose my muscle memory and recoil control every time because I don't play a lot.
> But if you are some CS maniac who plays competitive and uses 400dpi I believe you would feel the difference to 450 dpi very easily.
> Be honest plz - no one knows you here from whatever game you play, if you say you play 3 hours in a weeks at 6500dpi, but feels the difference to 6450 DPI, I would install 3.2.0 right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also a better way to measure this, use the enotus mouse test, measure your dpi (it just says the real number of counts from sensor * 2.54/10, since it tells you to move the mouse 10 cm and calculates per inch), and make sure the left side of your mouse is exactly touching the right edge on the mouse pad, and move it to the right edge. You will get a pretty consistent number, it will be very easy to show the bug in a video, if you double click the DPI button and get a different value suddenly.
> *Plz if you ever want it fixed, upload a video like that before the mouse is too old for SS to give a **** about it.*
> Well like I said, don't be too sure, if you play some offline fps games a few hours a week, even BF4 online casually with average KD and change scopes all the time, you will never feel 5000 to 5050 dpi for example ... maybe even not 1000 to 1050.


Abit higher than metal does. So around 70/360.

I've played 1.6 on 400 dpi. Changing to 450 is a minimum increase of 3cm while turning. Very well noticeable.
However right now i am playing on 1600 dpi and 0.4 as i heard 1600dpi is the native dpi step of the 3310.

Anyway.. i've been turning around for quite some time in csgo, nothing.
I think you definitly have to quit gaming if you don't feel a 50cpi increase at 400 dpi & some heavy lowsens.

On the other hand you're implying way too much. What kind of proof do you have that everyones mouse has those cpi buffs?
Afaik Fifflaren plays also with a Rival..

It might be some DPI steps aren't working properly with the engine..

EDIT: During those test i actually could kinda reproduce the issues where the mouse cursor spins either down left or down right. Seems it has something to do with the LOD calibration of the sensor. I could reproduce it to the left side only.. though.

Was doing fast swipes at the LOD peek. Moving the mouse on the pad normally is fine.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> Abit higher than metal does. So around 70/360.
> 
> I've played 1.6 on 400 dpi. Changing to 450 is a minimum increase of 3cm while turning. Very well noticeable.
> However right now i am playing on 1600 dpi and 0.4 as i heard 1600dpi is the native dpi step of the 3310.
> 
> Anyway.. i've been turning around for quite some time in csgo, nothing.
> I think you definitly have to quit gaming if you don't feel a 50cpi increase at 400 dpi & some heavy lowsens.
> 
> On the other hand you're implying way too much. What kind of proof do you have that everyones mouse has those cpi buffs?
> Afaik Fifflaren plays also with a Rival..
> 
> It might be some DPI steps aren't working properly with the engine..


I also never had the problem either, and the new owner of my Rival never encountered the issue either.


----------



## yogalD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superior*
> 
> No the dpi does not change in the driver but it does indeed change which you can easily tell by playing games, the way I found out was my aim was inconsistent and something didn't feel right so I measured my cm/360 (no acceleration, raw input on) and it was different to what it usually was, it was about 50-100 more dpi, the only way to revert it back is by hitting your dpi switch button twice but the problem will continue to occur, for me it was occurring almost every 3 minutes so hitting my dpi switch got annoying as hell, especially considering that you could be in a gun fight and all of a sudden your dpi changes by 50-100, not a dramatic change but its enough to throw off your game and muscle memory.


I tried out the latest firmware and drivers, and set my Rival to 50 cpi, which means that if it jumps to 100 it would be a huge difference. Well suffice to say it never changed.


----------



## thorsteNN

okay you guys made me plug it in to test it again.
this time with very clean uninstall, even usb stock drivers uninstalled via usbdeview.
newest driver, newest firmware, old problem.
400 dpi 500hz / 1000hz. 10 minutes dm, easy had it 5 times within this time.
cycle dpi via dpi button fixes it for a moment.
works like a charm on old 3.1.4 firmware though!


----------



## zeeshankid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0dy*
> 
> Nice, must have skipped that firmware?!
> 
> I had Firmware 1.1.3 2 days ago. And I think that one doesn't exist. I couldn't even update the firmware. Had to reboot the pc.
> 
> Maybe you should go back to Firmware 150.*
> 
> That should fix it.


Hii dude. I need some help. I just wanted to know which is the best firmware version for the rival. If its 150.0.0 as you say. How do I get back the old firmware version. I have another question. The problem with the new firmware is just that it gives random CPI spikes or are there more problems. Thank you.


----------



## zeeshankid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thorsteNN*
> 
> okay you guys made me plug it in to test it again.
> this time with very clean uninstall, even usb stock drivers uninstalled via usbdeview.
> newest driver, newest firmware, old problem.
> 400 dpi 500hz / 1000hz. 10 minutes dm, easy had it 5 times within this time.
> cycle dpi via dpi button fixes it for a moment.
> works like a charm on old 3.1.4 firmware though!


How can I get back the old firmware version? My firmware says 120.0.0 . Please give the link. Thank you.


----------



## thorsteNN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeeshankid*
> 
> How can I get back the old firmware version? My firmware says 120.0.0 . Please give the link. Thank you.


http://www.mediafire.com/download/38p3t7v50rq74ed/SteelSeriesEngine_3.1.4.exe

just install this!


----------



## yogalD

Has anyone with the latest firmware tried playing at 50CPI and watching for unexpected CPI changes? Since at 50 CPI the slightest change would be a huge difference. It did not change at all for me which makes me believe only some people have the issue or it's a placebo effect


----------



## ber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yogalD*
> 
> Has anyone with the latest firmware tried playing at 50CPI and watching for unexpected CPI changes? Since at 50 CPI the slightest change would be a huge difference. It did not change at all for me which makes me believe only some people have the issue or it's a placebo effect


it doesnt matter which dpi i use. after a while the sensitivity was faster. (with 50cpi as well)
maybe its a bug from an erlier production line, cause i preorded my rival...


----------



## artiq

Anyone using the fingertip grip that has the Rival? How does the shape work for that?


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *artiq*
> 
> Anyone using the fingertip grip that has the Rival? How does the shape work for that?


To be honest, I have yet to find a grip that wasn't somewhat comfortable with the Rival. I use a hybrid Claw/Palm, and I find that it fits my hand perfectly fine. The only real complaint that I can level against it is the size of the mouse overall. It is substantial. If you're used to fingertipping something like the FK or AM, then you're gonna hate the mouse.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *artiq*
> 
> Anyone using the fingertip grip that has the Rival? How does the shape work for that?


100% impossible for me.
But got smaller hands (17-18cm from middlefinger tip -> wrist)

Way to long to make it comfortable for me.


----------



## Aventadoor

around 20.5-21cm hands, no comfy claw for me either.
Claw is best for ambidextrous?


----------



## artiq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> To be honest, I have yet to find a grip that wasn't somewhat comfortable with the Rival. I use a hybrid Claw/Palm, and I find that it fits my hand perfectly fine. The only real complaint that I can level against it is the size of the mouse overall. It is substantial. If you're used to fingertipping something like the FK or AM, then you're gonna hate the mouse.


Well, I have pretty long fingers so I think the Rival can work for me. I am currently using Mionix Naos 5000 and that one is pretty big I guess and I have no problem gripping it.


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *artiq*
> 
> Well, I have pretty long fingers so I think the Rival can work for me. I am currently using Mionix Naos 5000 and that one is pretty big I guess and I have no problem gripping it.


Coming from a Naos, there's a good chance you'll really enjoy the mouse shape. It's very ergonomic and provides excellent handles to lift the mouse, if that's your thing. I prefer the grip the Rival provides compared to the Naos 100%.


----------



## thorsteNN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ber*
> 
> it doesnt matter which dpi i use. after a while the sensitivity was faster. (with 50cpi as well)
> maybe its a bug from an erlier production line, cause i preorded my rival...


i preordered mine, too
but its not important.
my mate has a brand new, with waaay higher S/N and experienced the same issue.
i told him about it, 3.1.4 fixed the problem.
it's not placebo at all @yogalD.
i hate this "input lag" "smoothing" placebo talking stuff, too, but in this case it's true.
you can't miss it, if it happens, you feel it instantly.


----------



## superior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yogalD*
> 
> Has anyone with the latest firmware tried playing at 50CPI and watching for unexpected CPI changes? Since at 50 CPI the slightest change would be a huge difference. It did not change at all for me which makes me believe only some people have the issue or it's a placebo effect


It is not placebo, I tried the latest firmware against last week and within the first 15 minutes the dpi had increased in-game. There's no point updating your firmware if your mouse is working as intended, I'd advise using the latest drivers without updating your firmware, that goes for all new buyers until they've addressed the issue and resolved the problem to.


----------



## yogalD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superior*
> 
> It is not placebo, I tried the latest firmware against last week and within the first 15 minutes the dpi had increased in-game. There's no point updating your firmware if your mouse is working as intended, I'd advise using the latest drivers without updating your firmware, that goes for all new buyers until they've addressed the issue and resolved the problem to.


Well I'm having a really hard time trying to find this issue. Actually for some reason recently it started to randomly freeze for a split second, but changing the USB port fixed that. So I have no idea how to reproduce the cpi jump bug.


----------



## gnrtb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> Abit higher than metal does. So around 70/360.
> 
> I've played 1.6 on 400 dpi. Changing to 450 is a minimum increase of 3cm while turning. Very well noticeable.
> However right now i am playing on 1600 dpi and 0.4 as i heard 1600dpi is the native dpi step of the 3310.
> 
> Anyway.. i've been turning around for quite some time in csgo, nothing.
> I think you definitly have to quit gaming if you don't feel a 50cpi increase at 400 dpi & some heavy lowsens.
> 
> On the other hand you're implying way too much. What kind of proof do you have that everyones mouse has those cpi buffs?
> Afaik Fifflaren plays also with a Rival..
> 
> It might be some DPI steps aren't working properly with the engine..
> 
> EDIT: During those test i actually could kinda reproduce the issues where the mouse cursor spins either down left or down right. Seems it has something to do with the LOD calibration of the sensor. I could reproduce it to the left side only.. though.
> 
> Was doing fast swipes at the LOD peek. Moving the mouse on the pad normally is fine.


looks like you didn't really understand anything I said, I didn't say I use low sens, low dpi, or don't feel the problem (didn't even try 3.1.5\3.2.0).
furthermore I never said I saw the problem, let alone implying every mouse has this problem. I actually said we need a proof for the problem to ever be addressed.

Honestly it's kind of a deal breaker for a new buyer. A lot of the people who buy a gaming mouse will read the discussion about it on overclock.net, and who the hell wants to buy a mouse that forces him to use an old software and firmware? even if the bugs on the old firmware is just with the lighting, it still sucks and you potentially lose the option to use the driver on newer OS (because they might never fix it and the old one might not work on future OS).
Personally it made me not buy the rival, only after I had 3 defective deathadder 2013 I decided to try the rival.

*Honestly if someone could show a video to prove this bug, we can spam steelseries' facebook page with it, which would hurt sells unless they stated it's fixed. Otherwise the problem will never be fixed, I assure you.*


----------



## gnrtb

By the way the "anti sweat" coating is just freaking hilarious.
My hand feels 200% dry, I wash every oil of it with soap, yet if I put my whole palm on the mouse for 10 secs, it looks like I poured a full bottle of water on it.
I believe it is actually a very special material, nothing else in the world would look super wet after I touch it with a dry clean hand.
Also it always looks very bad, even a minute after you clean it, all the finger marks are back.


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gnrtb*
> 
> looks like you didn't really understand anything I said, I didn't say I use low sens, low dpi, or don't feel the problem (didn't even try 3.1.5\3.2.0).
> furthermore I never said I saw the problem, let alone implying every mouse has this problem. I actually said we need a proof for the problem to ever be addressed.
> 
> Honestly it's kind of a deal breaker for a new buyer. A lot of the people who buy a gaming mouse will read the discussion about it on overclock.net, and who the hell wants to buy a mouse that forces him to use an old software and firmware? even if the bugs on the old firmware is just with the lighting, it still sucks and you potentially lose the option to use the driver on newer OS (because they might never fix it and the old one might not work on future OS).
> Personally it made me not buy the rival, only after I had 3 defective deathadder 2013 I decided to try the rival.
> 
> *Honestly if someone could show a video to prove this bug, we can spam steelseries' facebook page with it, which would hurt sells unless they stated it's fixed. Otherwise the problem will never be fixed, I assure you.*


I guess.. we both talked kinda past to each other.. because i wasn't talking about your settings but about mine & that i don't feel anything related to the bug at low dpi ^_^
If i have sounded attacking/hash in any way, i apologize. Just making sure.

But yeah, not everyone has the prob.

and.. not related to the Bug. However the SSE3 doesn't work on my PC properly. Keeps loading 24/7 and all that crap. Not sure how a bigger company like Steelseries gets easily outmatched by Mionix and their 5 man team driver wise, lol.


----------



## yogalD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> and.. not related to the Bug. However the SSE3 doesn't work on my PC properly. Keeps loading 24/7 and all that crap. Not sure how a bigger company like Steelseries gets easily outmatched by Mionix and their 5 man team driver wise, lol.


Hey I had that problem too! It seems to happen randomly, it's working fine for a while then one day I boot up my PC and it SSE refuses to load.
Good news is, I found a way to fix it, simply go to C:\ProgramData\SteelSeries\SteelSeries Engine 3 and there's a file called "coreProps.json", just delete it, close SSE in task manager and it will start up properly. Until it inevitably happens again. I just made a program that deletes coreprops, then launches SSE and set that to run on startup instead of the SSE shortcut itself. A long-winded workaround but it's the only solution so far.


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yogalD*
> 
> Hey I had that problem too! It seems to happen randomly, it's working fine for a while then one day I boot up my PC and it SSE refuses to load.
> Good news is, I found a way to fix it, simply go to C:\ProgramData\SteelSeries\SteelSeries Engine 3 and there's a file called "coreProps.json", just delete it, close SSE in task manager and it will start up properly. Until it inevitably happens again. I just made a program that deletes coreprops, then launches SSE and set that to run on startup instead of the SSE shortcut itself. A long-winded workaround but it's the only solution so far.


DD

That's why there will prolly be a new version soon.

(PS: Thanks for the underdog fix.)


----------



## yogalD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> DD
> 
> That's why there will prolly be a new version soon.
> 
> (PS: Thanks for the underdog fix.)


I actually had the problem in 3.1.4, so I contacted Steelseries support and eventually they couldn't find what was wrong, but that 3.2 would be releasing. So eventually it came out and I downloaded it, worked fine and then it started happening again... so I'm in contact with SS Support again :/


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yogalD*
> 
> I actually had the problem in 3.1.4, so I contacted Steelseries support and eventually they couldn't find what was wrong, but that 3.2 would be releasing. So eventually it came out and I downloaded it, worked fine and then it started happening again... so I'm in contact with SS Support again :/


Shows how much clue they have with their own stuff.
Which OS are you using?

Actually changed to 3.1.4 / 2.1.0.0.. lets see how it performs.
Afaik i had no issues with the FW version i had when i plugged in the Rival the first time.


----------



## Mugabuga

Just got my Rival yesterday, does anyone else find it really uncomfortable to hold? It's hurting my hand just using it for a couple minutes.


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugabuga*
> 
> Just got my Rival yesterday, does anyone else find it really uncomfortable to hold? It's hurting my hand just using it for a couple minutes.


Depends on what hurt it is.
Might be too heavy.. than you notice some kind of hurt around the forearm / wrist.


----------



## Mugabuga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> Depends on what hurt it is.
> Might be too heavy.. than you notice some kind of hurt around the forearm / wrist.


That sounds about right, but it's also a little awkward to hold because of a bump near the bottom of my thumb that makes it much more comfortable to hold at an angle.


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugabuga*
> 
> That sounds about right, but it's also a little awkward to hold because of a bump near the bottom of my thumb that makes it much more comfortable to hold at an angle.


Not quite sure which bump you mean.

But actually shape wise it's not so ergonomic as some Roccat mice. Roccat has some ergo thumb rests which are dependent of your hand size, else it becomes uncomfy because the thumb doesn't fit into the ergo shape.

However there are people who are sensitive at certain parts if their hand. I am actually quite sensitive around my ringfinger / pinky so i am not even sure if i'd like the Naos that seems to force em' to lay on positions i don't like.


----------



## yogalD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> Shows how much clue they have with their own stuff.
> Which OS are you using?
> 
> Actually changed to 3.1.4 / 2.1.0.0.. lets see how it performs.
> Afaik i had no issues with the FW version i had when i plugged in the Rival the first time.


Running Windows 7, FW version doesn't seem to make any difference

Edit: SS support responded with the following:
"We're sorry to hear this has given you trouble. The developers have been investigating this issue for some time now and we believe there will be a fix for this on the next update, which should be in the next couple weeks! But some users have reported that adding exceptions to the SteelSeries installation folder in their anti-virus software fixed this for them. You could try this and see if that helps. Otherwise try it again once the update is released. Thanks so much for your patience with this."


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yogalD*
> 
> Running Windows 7, FW version doesn't seem to make any difference
> 
> Edit: SS support responded with the following:
> "We're sorry to hear this has given you trouble. The developers have been investigating this issue for some time now and we believe there will be a fix for this on the next update, which should be in the next couple weeks! But some users have reported that adding exceptions to the SteelSeries installation folder in their anti-virus software fixed this for them. You could try this and see if that helps. Otherwise try it again once the update is released. Thanks so much for your patience with this."


Well for me it does. Running smooth with the 3.1.4 / 2.1.0.0.
Seems more stable overall.

Running Windows 7 64 Bit here with Avira, though i didn't try adding it into the whitelist.. and won't do as long 3.1.4 is running smooth.


----------



## yogalD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> Well for me it does. Running smooth with the 3.1.4 / 2.1.0.0.
> Seems more stable overall.
> 
> Running Windows 7 64 Bit here with Avira, though i didn't try adding it into the whitelist.. and won't do as long 3.1.4 is running smooth.


Damn, I was having the problem with 3.1.4, 3.1.5 and 3.2, just less often with 3.2








Well actually it isn't often, it's just that when it happens it is annoying and more noticeable


----------



## zeeshankid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thorsteNN*
> 
> i preordered mine, too
> but its not important.
> my mate has a brand new, with waaay higher S/N and experienced the same issue.
> i told him about it, 3.1.4 fixed the problem.
> it's not placebo at all @yogalD.
> i hate this "input lag" "smoothing" placebo talking stuff, too, but in this case it's true.
> you can't miss it, if it happens, you feel it instantly.


Could you plz send in the link for driver 3.1.4 After the firmware update from 3.1.4 does the mouse work as original again? I also wanted to know something about the lighting. I set it to breathe different colours and then unplugged it and use it on some other PC without any driver it does not breathe at all and is stick to one constant colour. And if I plug it into another PC with driver installed It shows its default orange colour and even the dpi shows default in the driver. Please help me.


----------



## zeeshankid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thorsteNN*
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/38p3t7v50rq74ed/SteelSeriesEngine_3.1.4.exe
> 
> just install this!


After the firmware update from 3.1.4 does the mouse work as original again? I also wanted to know something about the lighting. I set it to breathe different colours and then unplugged it and use it on some other PC without any driver it does not breathe at all and is stick to one constant colour. And if I plug it into another PC with driver installed It shows its default orange colour and even the dpi shows default in the driver. Please help me.
I guess the problem starts with the firmware update after all.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugabuga*
> 
> Just got my Rival yesterday, does anyone else find it really uncomfortable to hold? It's hurting my hand just using it for a couple minutes.


Was the singularly most comfortable mouse I ever held, maybe its just the sides you need to get used to


----------



## James N

My Rival just arrived yesterday and i was instantly able to tell that it changes my mouse sense at random. Then i started googling this issue and it came up with this thread and a couple more. I have the lastest Revision and i am using the 3.2.0 drivers. The mouse is awesome apart from that one bug that makes it a dealbreaker. Luckily i am a mouse addict and i got several mice, so i don't need to use it. The question is, do i wait for them to fix it or do i just try to get a refund asap?


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> Was the singularly most comfortable mouse I ever held, maybe its just the sides you need to get used to


Was close to drop the "gain some muscles" joke but people seem to not take it as one, haha.

Wondering what mugas old mouse was. Might actually be shape & weight paired.
Going from a claw / fingertip lightweight ambi mouse to a heavy ergo full palm one could be some serious turn down.


----------



## Mugabuga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> Was close to drop the "gain some muscles" joke but people seem to not take it as one, haha.
> 
> Wondering what mugas old mouse was. Might actually be shape & weight paired.
> Going from a claw / fingertip lightweight ambi mouse to a heavy ergo full palm one could be some serious turn down.


My old mouse was a G500, and I got used to the way I had to hold it further back, but now going back to it it feels uncomfortable compared to the Rival.


----------



## gnrtb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> My Rival just arrived yesterday and i was instantly able to tell that it changes my mouse sense at random. Then i started googling this issue and it came up with this thread and a couple more. I have the lastest Revision and i am using the 3.2.0 drivers. The mouse is awesome apart from that one bug that makes it a dealbreaker. Luckily i am a mouse addict and i got several mice, so i don't need to use it. The question is, do i wait for them to fix it or do i just try to get a refund asap?


You just install 3.1.4, let if do the firmware downgrade, set your 2 DPI steps and lighting color, and delete it.
I would even recommend installing it on some pc you don't care too much about, I had to format my PC after installing it on mine, it made my USB ports freeze, tried everything and beyond but couldn't fix it.


----------



## James N

Hmm , i can try deinstalling the 3.2.0 software on my current pc. Installing the 3.1.4 drivers on my laptop and set the mouse up this way. then just use it on my main pc without any drivers. Let's see how it goes. I can't believe they haven't fixed it already. I mean if there is no problem with the 3.1.4 drivers why haven't they figured out how to fix it?


----------



## gnrtb

Because they are not aware of the problem and they will never fix it probably








If you already installed 3.2.0 on your OS, it is already contaminated, so just put 3.1.4 on it, don't contaminate your laptop too ...


----------



## James N

I just got an answer from the support.
Quote:


> Hello James,
> 
> This issue looks to be a unique, new issue and we do not have a definite resolution for it at this time.
> We have sent this over to our QA department to investigate. Sorry, it may take a week or so for a response.
> Thanks for your patience.
> 
> Best regards,
> SteelSeries Support
> 
> Hi James,
> 
> Thanks for contacting us. We are aware of this issue and our developers are currently investigating the possible cause for this. We're sorry you've been experiencing problems and we hope to have an update in the future. At the moment, we are waiting to hear back from some sources and we think we may have a lead. Please bear with us until we have an update. Again, we apologize for the inconvenience and thank you for your patience.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> QA Team


Let's hope they do something about it.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> I just got an answer from the support.
> Let's hope they do something about it.


IS THAT A BULLFROG FROM THE HI-OCTANE DEVELOPERS. You are the man.


----------



## thorsteNN

I just got an answer, too
and it really seems they are working on it
lets hope and wait
would be a good step in the right direction, just as the product itself by steelseries
(quick note to myself: don't sell it yet !)


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> IS THAT A BULLFROG FROM THE HI-OCTANE DEVELOPERS. You are the man.


YOU are the man, for noticing it ;D


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thorsteNN*
> 
> I just got an answer, too
> and it really seems they are working on it
> lets hope and wait
> would be a good step in the right direction, just as the product itself by steelseries
> (quick note to myself: don't sell it yet !)


Meh...they have said this before. They gave me a similar generic reply when I complained about their blatant inability to update the Sensei MLG's firmware to the non-first generation of the ANDS-9800 SROM, because the lag was awful. I immediately returned that mouse upon buying it. I thought they would have updated to the new non-massive-lag version of the firmware for that sensor by now since the other mice using it had already been updated like the Taipan, G500s, M65, etc. Nope. I don't even know if they ever updated it.


----------



## thorsteNN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> Meh...they have said this before. They gave me a similar generic reply when I complained about their blatant inability to update the Sensei MLG's firmware to the non-first generation of the ANDS-9800 SROM, because the lag was awful. I immediately returned that mouse upon buying it. I thought they would have updated to the new non-massive-lag version of the firmware for that sensor by now since the other mice using it had already been updated like the Taipan, G500s, M65, etc. Nope. I don't even know if they ever updated it.


i know about their behaviour as you maybe read in previous posts.
thats why i said "lets hope and wait"...
it's still steelseries, so you never really know.
here a little quote from my email:

"We're sorry you've been experiencing problems with the Rival CPI. At this time, the team is still investigating the possible causes for this issue. We do have some leads and are waiting to hear back from other sources. We realize the inconvenience this problem may be causing and we apologize. But we're working hard to get to the bottom of it and hope to have an update soon. In the meantime, if you want to try installing version 3.1.4 to downgrade the firmware, here's the link where you can find it....."


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thorsteNN*
> 
> i know about their behaviour as you maybe read in previous posts.
> thats why i said "lets hope and wait"...
> it's still steelseries, so you never really know.
> here a little quote from my email:
> 
> "We're sorry you've been experiencing problems with the Rival CPI. At this time, the team is still investigating the possible causes for this issue. We do have some leads and are waiting to hear back from other sources. We realize the inconvenience this problem may be causing and we apologize. But we're working hard to get to the bottom of it and hope to have an update soon. In the meantime, if you want to try installing version 3.1.4 to downgrade the firmware, here's the link where you can find it....."


Not to sound completely jaded, but that seems like the most generic lip service filled email they could have written. I'm glad they have "leads" and that they're waiting on their "sources", but there are people that spent good money on their product and they've released a bit of software of their own creation that causes a major flaw in functionality.


----------



## gnrtb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> I just got an answer from the support.
> Let's hope they do something about it.


lol I just god the exact same 2 responses from them. the first one after 1 day, the second after 3-4 days. Exactly the same, word by word. I hope they don't just send this automatically for every bug you report. :|


----------



## James N

Uninstalled 3.2.0 on my main pc and cleaned the registry of any traces. then installed 3.1.4 on my laptop and flashed the rivals firmware back down with it and set everything up. Now i am using the Rival without any drivers on my main pc and so far it is ok, i will test more though. But so far this seems to have done the trick. However i would highly recommend just getting a Zowie EC1/2, G400 or Deathadder (prefer this over any other mouse tbh and never had problems with it, perfect low sense mouse 70cm/360 ) until they fix this issue.


----------



## Mariachi

Why do you install and configure your rival on the laptop and not on the main computer? What's the difference between this variant and installing software and configuring and after that complete removal of driver?

I do experience problem with rival and didn't find solution. So when I install drivers for the first time everything is perfect and I'm shooting as precise as hell, but after I shut down PC and turning on the next evening the mouse becomes floaty so it's hard to control it. I tried everything: used different usb ports, updated usb drivers, turned off powersaving features, made different tweaks to windows, updated mobo bios to the latest, checked usb voltage with multimeter. Nothing helps.
I am sure that the problem is not with the mouse because 2 sensei's experienced almost the same problem but were more constant. Only reconnecting mouse helped to get the mouse function as it should.

Any ideas?


----------



## Ice009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gnrtb*
> 
> lol I just god the exact same 2 responses from them. the first one after 1 day, the second after 3-4 days. Exactly the same, word by word. I hope they don't just send this automatically for every bug you report. :|


Thanks. I won't buy any Steelseries mice if that is the kind of service and support that they provide. That is pathetic if they are just copy and pasting the same response to customers. it shoes how little they think of their customers and that they are too lazy to even write out a proper response. It doesn't give me any confidence in them as a brand at all.


----------



## DREAMMYZ

Does any of you has this problem/feeling where the cable/wire of the mouse isn't very flexible and quite long? I'm asking this because I don't have this problem with my previous mouse Razer Deathadder.
Also, what is the use of the button under the scroll wheel ? Is it to switch between profiles ? Because when I press it, nothing happens.


----------



## thorsteNN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gnrtb*
> 
> lol I just god the exact same 2 responses from them. the first one after 1 day, the second after 3-4 days. Exactly the same, word by word. I hope they don't just send this automatically for every bug you report. :|


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> Thanks. I won't buy any Steelseries mice if that is the kind of service and support that they provide. That is pathetic if they are just copy and pasting the same response to customers. it shoes how little they think of their customers and that they are too lazy to even write out a proper response. It doesn't give me any confidence in them as a brand at all.


:EEE great news...

i said it to myself, like already 5 times, no steelseries mice again... but if you are addicted, you are addicted :x
supportwise:
mionix: great answer within 3-4 minutes
logitech: great answer within 3-4 hours
razer: ok answer within 3-4 days
zowie: good answer within 1-2 weeks
steelseries: random answer 3-4 weeks (rma of 6gv2 keyboard took 7 months, sensei 3 months!)

but this is just my experience ;x


----------



## Ice009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thorsteNN*
> 
> :EEE great news...
> 
> i said it to myself, like already 5 times, no steelseries mice again... but if you are addicted, you are addicted :x
> supportwise:
> mionix: great answer within 3-4 minutes
> logitech: great answer within 3-4 hours
> razer: ok answer within 3-4 days
> zowie: good answer within 1-2 weeks
> steelseries: random answer 3-4 weeks (rma of 6gv2 keyboard took 7 months, sensei 3 months!)
> 
> but this is just my experience ;x


Wow, those are some crappy response times from Zowie and Steelseries. I haven't had a Steelseries mouse before, was interested in the Sensei a year or so ago, and was also interested in the Rival just recently but not anymore. The more I read about them, the worse they seem. I actually thought that they were a top of the line company until I came here to Overclock.net.

Also, how the heck do Mionix reply so fast?


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gnrtb*
> 
> lol I just god the exact same 2 responses from them. the first one after 1 day, the second after 3-4 days. Exactly the same, word by word. I hope they don't just send this automatically for every bug you report. :|


It is almost 100% certain they do in fact, write the same stuff to everyone as long as they can get away with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> Wow, those are some crappy response times from Zowie and Steelseries. I haven't had a Steelseries mouse before, was interested in the Sensei a year or so ago, and was also interested in the Rival just recently but not anymore. The more I read about them, the worse they seem. I actually thought that they were a top of the line company until I came here to Overclock.net.
> 
> Also, how the heck do Mionix reply so fast?


I assume by being awesome.

Oh god i wish they would make a you know what


----------



## Leopardi

Oh my god are you serious? I just managed to place the order for this after monitoring this mouse since the release and it was supposed to be solid... so does it work like it should if I install the old 3.1.4 driver package?

Or should I install drivers at all before they fix this? What Hz/CPI steps does it work at by default then?


----------



## Aventadoor

Because steelseries sucks.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Because steelseries sucks.


Still better than Logitech and their cheap plasticy crap with ultra thin feet nowadays.


----------



## Aventadoor

Logitech have better QA department & support.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Logitech have better QA department & support.


Yeah, only if they produced quality hardware like before.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> Wow, those are some crappy response times from Zowie and Steelseries. I haven't had a Steelseries mouse before, was interested in the Sensei a year or so ago, and was also interested in the Rival just recently but not anymore. The more I read about them, the worse they seem. I actually thought that they were a top of the line company until I came here to Overclock.net.
> 
> Also, how the heck do Mionix reply so fast?


Mionix respond very quickly despite the fact that they are just 6 people because they are always on top of their company. They live and breathe these peripherals. The other guys are too big to respond that quickly.


----------



## Aventadoor

Too big and make too much money to care


----------



## yzefeeR

SS Engine 3.2.1 will come out tomorrow or Monday. It will fix the DPI jump.
Don't ask questions, please.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yzefeeR*
> 
> SS Engine 3.2.1 will come out tomorrow or Monday. It will fix the DPI jump.
> Don't ask questions, please.












Maybe I didn't waste the money after all.


----------



## yzefeeR

I already have the firmware and I'm testing it out but I cannot say more about it. It will be available soon.


----------



## nlmiller0015

I hope its available today I want to test it


----------



## JeffM

Hi all,
I'm a Director of R&D at SteelSeries and I wanted to confirm that there is indeed a fix coming out for this CPI issue mentioned frequently in the forums.

It took a very long time to reproduce this error. However - we finally figured out the cause. The current SROM from the sensor manufacturer has an issue. We've worked with them to troubleshoot and reproduce the error and they have delivered a fix to us. We are still testing it internally and with our partners before we release it, but it will be part of the SteelSeries Engine 3.2.1 release, as mentioned above. Targeting end of this week to make it public.

We _do_ read these forums all the time, so seeing your issues reported have helped us troubleshoot the issue. As stated in the forum, if you have an issue, always open a ticket. It will get to us in R&D. Thanks to the couple of you that did open tickets.

To clarify some things: yes - the issue was introduced in the firmware update released with SteelSeries Engine 3.1.5. That firmware update contained a new SROM from the sensor manufacturer. The CPI jump issue has to do with code in the SROM of the sensor responding to changing surfaces on lift off/on a surface. For instance, when using a QCK+ pad (which is very thick) if you slide the mouse off to the edge of the pad, the sensor recognizes this as a surface change and it will modify its parameters. In a very small percentage of the time, a bug would cause the small "CPI jump".
I will update the forum when we release SteelSeries Engine 3.2.1.

Thanks!
Jeff


----------



## trhead

Thanks Jeff, its appreciated!


----------



## Mariachi




----------



## metal571

Thanks Jeff. It'd be great if we had this kind of transparency and communication more often.


----------



## Mariachi

Yes thanks for the info Jeff!
And please tell Mike S and Rick P to move their asses faster when responding to tickets. Here in Russia I provide support for SS users within a day. Though I'm not paid for this, just wanna help others.


----------



## Hackcremo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariachi*
> 
> Yes thanks for the info Jeff!
> And please tell Mike S and Rick P to move their asses faster when responding to tickets. Here in Russia I provide support for SS users within a day. Though I'm not paid for this, just wanna help others.


U just fired 2 pupils from SS. Ha3.


----------



## yogalD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeffM*
> 
> The CPI jump issue has to do with code in the SROM of the sensor responding to changing surfaces on lift off/on a surface.


It would be awesome if you guys could add a manual lift off distance setting in the drivers so we don't have to deal with a potentially buggy automatic calibration which might make mistakes such as this. And because the lift off distance is perfect for me on a cloth mousepad but too high on a hard mousepad.


----------



## Mariachi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackcremo*
> 
> U just fired 2 pupils from SS. Ha3.


Well maybe I will be given this job he he.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yogalD*
> 
> It would be awesome if you guys could add a manual lift off distance setting in the drivers so we don't have to deal with a potentially buggy automatic calibration which might make mistakes such as this. And because the lift off distance is perfect for me on a cloth mousepad but too high on a hard mousepad.


Totally agree cause the thing is not only in surfaces but the way you lift and put down the mouse.


----------



## gnrtb

I'd love an option to cancel surfacr calibration completely, as a former user of DA 3.5G (black) I can do fine with 1 meter LOD without noticing it, and don't want to sacrifice tracking quality for 1mm less LOD .


----------



## fLaXi0n

1 meter lod ^^


----------



## metal571

Actually the high LOD on hard mats is exhibited on all 3310 mice. My Avior does the same thing, and it's also still too high even when you force the sensor to the lowest LOD setting. There isn't much you can do about that until Pixart improves the SROM.


----------



## gnrtb

What ? I was saying that I'm used to insane LOD from a DA black, so I would like an option to disable any surface calibration for maximum tracking quality. For example the zowie mice have jitter on some surfaces because of the low LOD, so I guess any kind of lod reduction lowers tracking quality to some degree (not necessarily enough for the user to notice while gaming\the famous paint jitter&prediction tests).
Personally using it on a goliathous speed gives me about 1mm of LOD, maybe 1.5mm, probably not the "natural" LOD without any surface calibration.


----------



## metal571

Not true in my case. I think the reason there is jitter on the Zowie mice is the magnifying lens which tries to extract more CPI than there is natively there from the sensor. Low LOD does not decrease tracking quality unless the mouse is unable to pick up the surface due to inconsistencies in the mat. As long as it tracks, the performance is the same as always.


----------



## Mr Mari0o

did anyone else get a new firmware 150.0.0.0 for the mouse, not for steelseries engine???


----------



## Mariachi

I hope that the fix will be released today if by "the end of the week" they meant workweek.


----------



## yzefeeR

The new firmware is 1.4.0.0
After the update comes, can you guys please confirm if you feel better tracking?
Also, the DPI steps feels more natural and more close to the value (450 felt like 400 for me). The firmware also brings 1:1 windows/game ratio. I've always felt that the Rival didn't have that.

Please write some short reviews after the update and after you do some gaming/testing and tell me how you feel about it.

Untitled.jpg 70k .jpg file


----------



## DivineDark

Nice to see they are continuing to work on the issue. I hope they get it sorted out. I am still running the stock firmware on my Rivals, and won't be changing them till they get it ironed out.


----------



## Mariachi

How we can update the firmware? I updated with the old drivers, but the firmware is 1.5.0.0. Oh Its not released yet. My bad


----------



## SeeYou

When the update will be available for us? oO


----------



## Mr Mari0o

so firmware version 150.0.0.0 isn't is the new firmware with the fix? i haven't had time to play games, nor will i until tomorrow


----------



## raiikd

What will difference be between 150.0.0.0 and 1.4.0.0? Is it good to update from 150.0.0.0 to 1.4.0.0?


----------



## JeffM

Hey everyone,
Sorry for the delay on getting this release out. We've run into some last minute issues and need a couple more days to iron them out. I'll follow up again the second the update is available.

I know you've been waiting awhile for this fix - we're doing our best to get it out ASAP.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## end0rphine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeffM*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> Sorry for the delay on getting this release out. We've run into some last minute issues and need a couple more days to iron them out. I'll follow up again the second the update is available.
> 
> I know you've been waiting awhile for this fix - we're doing our best to get it out ASAP.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeff


All good. Its best you catch any issues before releasing to public anyway


----------



## xarge

I really hope it's out monday.. Going to Copenhagen games thursday, and i really wont be worrying about this while playing competetive tournament games.. damn the turning back and forth to reset the cpi at the start of each round lol... Drives me crazy!


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeffM*
> 
> Hi all,
> I'm a Director of R&D at SteelSeries and I wanted to confirm that there is indeed a fix coming out for this CPI issue mentioned frequently in the forums.
> 
> It took a very long time to reproduce this error. However - we finally figured out the cause. The current SROM from the sensor manufacturer has an issue. We've worked with them to troubleshoot and reproduce the error and they have delivered a fix to us. We are still testing it internally and with our partners before we release it, but it will be part of the SteelSeries Engine 3.2.1 release, as mentioned above. Targeting end of this week to make it public.
> 
> We _do_ read these forums all the time, so seeing your issues reported have helped us troubleshoot the issue. As stated in the forum, if you have an issue, always open a ticket. It will get to us in R&D. Thanks to the couple of you that did open tickets.
> 
> To clarify some things: yes - the issue was introduced in the firmware update released with SteelSeries Engine 3.1.5. That firmware update contained a new SROM from the sensor manufacturer. The CPI jump issue has to do with code in the SROM of the sensor responding to changing surfaces on lift off/on a surface. For instance, when using a QCK+ pad (which is very thick) if you slide the mouse off to the edge of the pad, the sensor recognizes this as a surface change and it will modify its parameters. In a very small percentage of the time, a bug would cause the small "CPI jump".
> I will update the forum when we release SteelSeries Engine 3.2.1.
> 
> Thanks!
> Jeff


Noticed it already myself. As i said, the sensor seems to dislike lift off tracking and also might malfunction in really rare situations if theres a fast lift on/off change.
The increased lift off distance on hard pards was a big hint for that.

However one question.. if one didn't update to 3.1.5 and played 3.1.4 or 3.2.0 only would you also get the cpi switch bug?
Would clarify alot if you answer this one.

Anyways big thumbs up from my side.
I like the way the issue is being handled, really professional right now. Take your time to resolve all issues before the actual release.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeffM*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> Sorry for the delay on getting this release out. We've run into some last minute issues and need a couple more days to iron them out. I'll follow up again the second the update is available.
> 
> I know you've been waiting awhile for this fix - we're doing our best to get it out ASAP.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeff


Going to be trying this mouse again, hopefully the issue of the buttons rubbing against each other when both are being pressed has been resolved.


----------



## gnrtb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Going to be trying this mouse again, hopefully the issue of the buttons rubbing against each other when both are being pressed has been resolved.


I'm not sure the new firmware will fix that








however mine isn't even close to do this, even if I push the buttons to each other. yours is probably from a bad batch or something.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gnrtb*
> 
> I'm not sure the new firmware will fix that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> however mine isn't even close to do this, even if I push the buttons to each other. yours is probably from a bad batch or something.


It won't it's a hardware flaw, It may be from a bad batch as there have been some people on this thread that have the same problem they however accpeted it, I returned mine after 1 hour of use due to this flaw. I like everything else about the mouse but this became extremely annoying in the short period of time I used it.


----------



## CtrlAltel1te

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *"T*


kinda ugly, colour combination


----------



## Mariachi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Going to be trying this mouse again, hopefully the issue of the buttons rubbing against each other when both are being pressed has been resolved.


With the new firmware? )))))


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariachi*
> 
> With the new firmware? )))))


Somebody didn't read my next post which cleared that up (It shouldn't have been required but hey this is a forum on the internet).


----------



## Mariachi

When I was writing that I didn't see your next post. After submitting my post moved to the next page.
My rival doesn't have this problem nor rattling cause I asked guys at the shop to check the mouse before sending it to me.


----------



## anethema

I only read through the last 20 pages or so (so many..pages..) but does anyone have the issue of pressing the LMB hard enough also clicks the middle button? Like if you press down next to the scroll wheel.

You have to push pretty hard, but I've already done it twice playing counterstrike when I get into a heated firefight close range and kind of freak out haha. For me its bound to grenade so I pull out my grenade in the middle of a spray.


----------



## SeeYou

I've been playing CS with this mouse since like November, never happened to me.


----------



## anethema

Ya but on your mouse, press M1 hard next to the scroll wheel. Does it press your scroll wheel button?


----------



## SeeYou

Trying to do it, but nothing. Works as should.
Try to push it a bit far from wheel xd


----------



## xarge

This was the right update you should use until the new one comes out, if u want to prevent the cpi bug? Just wanna be 100% sure..


----------



## gnrtb

Yes.
Damn I thought you uploaded a picture of the new firmware in the beginning.


----------



## xarge

Haha, sorry about that









Thanks for the confirmation!


----------



## James N

New Update is here!

http://cdn-co.steelseries.com/downloads/drivers/engine/SteelSeriesEngine_3.2.1.exe


----------



## JeffM

Damn James - you beat me to it. I literally went to the bathroom after it went live and you already posted!



Yes - SteelSeries Engine 3.2.1 is now available at:
http://steelseries.com/engine

Release Notes:
http://techblog.steelseries.com/2014/04/14/new-in-3.2.1.html

SteelSeries Engine 3.2.1
Release Date: April 14, 2014

Bug Fixes
- New Firmware available for Siberia Elite and 9H headsets (version 4.55.3.0). The new firmware release:
* Enhances microphone frequency response below 300 Hz and above 4.5 kHz and contains other significant mic performance upgrades,
* Enhances Auto Mic Compression functionality, and
* Fixes an issue where the soundcard may not wake from sleep, requiring an unplug/replug

- New Firmware available for Rival Gaming Mice (version 1.4.0.0). This new firmware release:
* Fixes an issue where the CPI could `jump` when changing surfaces on lift off/on of a surface
* Improves tracking performance

- Fixed an issue that caused SteelSeries Engine 3 Client to stall on start up and show `Loading` indicator continuously
- Fixed an issue where switching from ColorShift to a steady color was not working
- Fixed an issue where the first change after hitting `Revert` button in a Device Configuration window would not register as a change

New Features
- Added FW Update Support and FW version check for the Siberia v2 Illuminated line
- Added FW Update Support and FW version check for the Diablo III Headset


----------



## James N

Sorry Jeff







. Thank you for providing a fix for us and listening to the community, much appreciated.


----------



## gnrtb

Thank you








Time for the CS pros to confirm my mouse is working properly.








Personally I don't have any reliable muscle memory as I only play BF4 about 2-3 hours a week , from my impression 1800 dpi is now slightly slower than before. Also I always felt like there is some tiny mouse lag in windows even (with all the updates, not the original 8.1 build), it seems to be better now.

Edit: yeah it most definately feels slower now on my settings (1800dpi 1000hz), more like 1600dpi of the 150 firmware.
If someone wants to do the test I can explain how to test this easily, personally I killed a few things with firmware updates so I don't screwn with that.








Edit2: testing with a ruler give ~ 1750dpi, I think that what I used to get before. So I don't have a clue what it is, maybe just me.


----------



## maddada

Hey Jeff, is the Kana v2 going to be added to the SteelSeries Engine 3 anytime soon?

(sorry for going off-topic)


----------



## b0z0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddada*
> 
> Hey Jeff, is the Kana v2 going to be added to the Engine 3 anytime soon?
> 
> (sorry for going off-topic)


I'd love some type of lod firmwar update. Gonna try the rival tonight


----------



## raiikd

I hope someone will do some tests and have results for the new firmware. Would appreciate it.


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raiikd*
> 
> I hope someone will do some tests and have results for the new firmware. Would appreciate it.


I installed the new engine and updated the firmware, played about three hours bf4 and everything was normal (no cpi change)


----------



## Mariachi

Yeeeeehaah! I waited this for all the weekends. Hope it will eliminate my problems with changing sensitivity and I can think only about the game and not the mouse! Pity I can't try it now cause have to go to my job.


----------



## b0z0

The only issue I seen was my crosshair randomly would spaz and point to the sky ingame. Happened 2 times over playing 3 hrs


----------



## laggerhh

Downloading now lets see


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> The only issue I seen was my crosshair randomly would spaz and point to the sky ingame. Happened 2 times over playing 3 hrs


That's the problem i've explained already.. if the sensor receives a fast change in lift on/off it might malfunction at a swipe. This only happens if you swipe it in an awkward way. Won't ever happen during a mousepad swipe.

Gonna test the firmware aswell..

My notice.. seems to have smoothing & lift off distance is decreased. Not sure if placebo.


----------



## gnrtb

What makes you think it has more smoothing than the older version ? testing in paint gives me a normal jagged line like always.


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gnrtb*
> 
> What makes you think it has more smoothing than the older version ? testing in paint gives me a normal jagged line like always.


God, did i say smoothing? Some people were like smoothing = input lag so it prolly got stuck in my head aswell.
I meant the input lag / responsiveness. Lift off seems really lower about lag, not so sure. Might be the 400DPI placebo.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> God, did i say smoothing? Some people were like smoothing = input lag so it prolly got stuck in my head aswell.
> I meant the input lag / responsiveness. Lift off seems really lower about lag, not so sure. Might be the 400DPI placebo.


On 800dpi seems to feel better... more like the old 1800CPI Deathadder if you know what I mean.

But I think I am noticing a slight input latency now too. Definitely feels at least a little bit more sluggish.


----------



## laggerhh

yeah true now its correct the 800 CPI is correct

I used to play on 800 CPI with my sensei but after i bought Rival 800 was bit too off i mean its feels more quicker than the normal 800 and i felt some acceleration
but now its all ok played like 4 hours of CS GO nothing..... everything feels perfect


----------



## James N

Played for a few hours and haven't noticed anything. My friend had some trouble with the sensor spazzing out if he swiped too fast, but his mouse is one of the earliest models. My Rival is one of the last revisions that left the factory. I have no problems at all and the rival feels up par with my deathadder now (and this is my all time favorite). I play at 60cm/360 mostly CS:GO and Quake . I also noticed that my mouse sense slightly changed with the new firmware (it was a tad lower, so i had to raise my ingame sense) @400dpi


----------



## b0z0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> Played for a few hours and haven't noticed anything. My friend had some trouble with the sensor spazzing out if he swiped too fast, but his mouse is one of the earliest models. My Rival is one of the last revisions that left the factory. I have no problems at all and the rival feels up par with my deathadder now (and this is my all time favorite). I play at 60cm/360 mostly CS:GO and Quake . I also noticed that my mouse sense slightly changed with the new firmware (it was a tad lower, so i had to raise my ingame sense) @400dpi


My Rival is newer and it has spazzed out a few times playing.


----------



## Razor 116

There doesn't seem to be a consensus on the new firmware, I'm seeing some saying they are feeling some sort of input lag and others saying all is fine. Can someone with the mouse do some testing with the firmware prior to the "cpi bug" and the latest firmware that is supposed to resolve the "issue"?


----------



## gnrtb

test for mouse input lag ? you will need a special equipment for that, most likely something that doesn't exist.
the equipment will need to move the mouse by itself (with a motor) and test the usb signal by itself.


----------



## vss vintorez

Test for input lag ? Pretty easy... just high speed camera man... don't trash talk.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gnrtb*
> 
> test for mouse input lag ? you will need a special equipment for that, most likely something that doesn't exist.
> the equipment will need to move the mouse by itself (with a motor) and test the usb signal by itself.


I don't mean a professional test







so far I've read one post where the person "felt" that there was some sort of lag (input or otherwise). I would just like someone else to report back about the new firmware saying whether it firstly fixed the bug it was supposed to and whether the fix has caused any adverse effects such as input lag. This is obviously going to be subjective however if multiple people reported back having been on the bugged firmware and now on the new firmware there can be some consensus.


----------



## Arc0s

I can't feel any added lag, had original firmware (non CPI bug) before updating to this latest one.


----------



## SolobeN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> I don't mean a professional test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so far I've read one post where the person "felt" that there was some sort of lag (input or otherwise). I would just like someone else to report back about the new firmware saying whether it firstly fixed the bug it was supposed to and whether the fix has caused any adverse effects such as input lag. This is obviously going to be subjective however if multiple people reported back having been on the bugged firmware and now on the new firmware there can be some consensus.


There is no added input lag.. I got the new firmware last night and now my rival performs flawlessly. The "lag" he might be referring to is most likely a placebo effect of whatever dpi he is using ACTUALLY being that dpi now.. For example before the firmware update with my 400dpi and 3.2 sensitivity I would turn about 430 degrees in quake with a full mouse pad swipe.. but now after the firmware update i only turn 400 degrees (like it should be on 400dpi with my sensitivity because thats how many degrees i would turn with my old deathadder on the same dpi and sensitivity)

The firmware update fixed the dpi jumping higher (obviously) and now everyones sensitivities will feel a tad bit slower then they were before since their dpi actually stays at the dpi they have it set to now instead of randomly jumping higher so he might be perceiving that as "input lag" but I can assure you that the response time doesnt feel any bit slower than it was before the update or i would definitely notice given that i play two fast paced fps games at a highly competitive level


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> There doesn't seem to be a consensus on the new firmware, I'm seeing some saying they are feeling some sort of input lag and others saying all is fine. Can someone with the mouse do some testing with the firmware prior to the "cpi bug" and the latest firmware that is supposed to resolve the "issue"?


i downgraded my firmware to get rid of the dpi switch bug, upgraded to latest and there is no difference between them for me. Both work as intended!


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> My Rival is newer and it has spazzed out a few times playing.


which mousepad are you using? I am using a Puretrack Talent and have no problems at all, my buddy is using the Qck+ in black and has spazz out issues(which is weird, since usually one coloured pads are better. )


----------



## b0z0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> which mousepad are you using? I am using a Puretrack Talent and have no problems at all, my buddy is using the Qck+ in black and has spazz out issues(which is weird, since usually one coloured pads are better. )


I'm using a black Zowie GRF pad. Never had issues with other firmware. Except for the newest. I really love the feel of the mouse after the update. May go back to my kana v2 and do the tape trick.


----------



## Mariachi

I thought that the newest firmware would eliminate all problems that I experienced but it didn't. Guys I guess I really need your help. When I just install engine everything is perfect, but the next day I turn on the PC the mouse becomes sluggish, there adds some kind of input lag. I had similar problems with sensei so I don't think it's the mouse. It seems I've done everything but nothing helps. I would be grateful for any help.

Also it seems that Rival has very low LOD. I lift it about 0.5-1mm and it stops tracking. Razer goliathus control has pretty rough texture and maybe this one is the cause. It behaves so inconsistent that the problem is hard to determine what kills the perfomance of mouse.


----------



## vss vintorez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariachi*
> 
> I thought that the newest firmware would eliminate all problems that I experienced but it didn't. Guys I guess I really need your help. When I just install engine everything is perfect, but the next day I turn on the PC the mouse becomes sluggish, there adds some kind of input lag. I had similar problems with sensei so I don't think it's the mouse. It seems I've done everything but nothing helps. I would be grateful for any help.
> 
> Also it seems that Rival has very low LOD. I lift it about 0.5-1mm and it stops tracking. Razer goliathus control has pretty rough texture and maybe this one is the cause. It behaves so inconsistent that the problem is hard to determine what kills the perfomance of mouse.


I would suggest to install the driver, set the mouse up and then uninstall it or try to play with the mouse on another pc which hasn't the driver installed.


----------



## gnrtb

Mariachi - my LOD is like you said with goliathus speed (textured like QCK, nothing like the control edition) ... I don't think your mouse pad will give you any problem. Anyway if it is sluggish after some time, it is 100% a software issue, honestly there's nothing to try other than reinstalling windows IMO. Also try to update bios before you reinstall, maybe your USB rom will be different.


----------



## Mariachi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vss vintorez*
> 
> I would suggest to install the driver, set the mouse up and then uninstall it or try to play with the mouse on another pc which hasn't the driver installed.


Well I tried it both with and without drivers but it doesn't make any difference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gnrtb*
> 
> Mariachi - my LOD is like you said with goliathus speed (textured like QCK, nothing like the control edition) ... I don't think your mouse pad will give you any problem. Anyway if it is sluggish after some time, it is 100% a software issue, honestly there's nothing to try other than reinstalling windows IMO. Also try to update bios before you reinstall, maybe your USB rom will be different.


Actually I did all these numerous times. I installed windows for several times, tried it with no updates/with updates, using mouse with and without drivers, messing with regedit, windows and bios settungs, updated bios to the newest version, checked voltage of usb ports and so on. Yesterday I tried to load safe mode and mouse was ok. But still I'm not sure that this is absolutely software issue. Maybe several bios flashes could somehow start to kill my motherboard.


----------



## Amperial

So if none feels the input lags it's a placebo, as i said already.
While lift off distance is for sure lower hence people who swipe around the lift on/off change are getting the spazz out which they had not before, my theory.

If you do the swipes on the mousepad it won't ever do that.


----------



## James N

That might be why. I got an Asus VG248QE and i don't have this input lag issue some people are talking about.


----------



## Buckmoney

Hey, I just bought the Rival and I am having no issues. I love it so far. I was just wondering if I should update the firmware on this mouse?


----------



## laggerhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buckmoney*
> 
> Hey, I just bought the Rival and I am having no issues. I love it so far. I was just wondering if I should update the firmware on this mouse?


yeah update it to the newest firmware after that you will ove the new feel its amazing


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> That might be why. I got an Asus VG248QE and i don't have this input lag issue some people are talking about.


I have the same monitor. I've never felt this whole smoothing crap people keep talking about.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> That might be why. I got an Asus VG248QE and i don't have this input lag issue some people are talking about.


Are you on Windows 8.1?


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Are you on Windows 8.1?


idk about him but I am on 8.1 with this monitor and no latency here.


----------



## Mariachi

I've got Acer p223w. Using it for about 6 years and never felt latency. Yesterday I played with rival without any software and it was ok. But sometimes I get the feeling that mouse is like hovering. Don't know how to describe.
Still is there any way I can check monitor? And is it possible that nvidia drivers do this to mouse?


----------



## gnrtb

my post was removed for a word I used lol
so again

I bet this is a monitor issue. I never seen it discussed before, but after tons of testing with my DELL E228WFP, it had worse input lag randomly. I was going crazy for months, switching from Win 7, to 8, to vista! just to be able to play BF3 as good as I want. Tried flashing wrong gpu bios (from different company), not installing drivers (except GPU), screwing with the HPET myths,trying all the 3 gpu outputs ... until I tried another LCD and realized mine had huge input lag sometimes.


----------



## Buckmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laggerhh*
> 
> yeah update it to the newest firmware after that you will ove the new feel its amazing


Don't feel anything different


----------



## Leopardi

Does this mouse have any recommended CPI settings where it performs best? Oh and does it memorize the settings so I don't have to install the drivers in future anymore?


----------



## gnrtb

No recommended CPI, anything under 5000 is fine.
And yes it memorizes everything, including lights and macros, you don't need the driver after you set it up once.


----------



## fLaXi0n

macros too?


----------



## metal571

All steps 50 to 5000 are native. Above that is very poorly interpolated crap don't use any CPI higher than 5000 on this mouse. Only Mionix does interpolation well.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> All steps 50 to 5000 are native. Above that is very poorly interpolated crap don't use any CPI higher than 5000 on this mouse. Only Mionix does interpolation well.


I was looking at Mionix specifically the 3200 it looks like a very comfortable design, unfortunately its lowest dpi step is 800 and I require 400. I then looked at Zowie mice but as they have issues at lower dpi settings (Legitimate input lag), they have a graet shape though such a pity it's ruined by the poor sensor implementation so I went back to the Rival. I wish there was a company(or third party) that would allow you to mix and match mice components e.g. shell, sensor, switches etc. I'd definitely pay extra for it.

I wouldn't use any interpolated setting regardless of how good the implementation may be.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> I was looking at Mionix specifically the 3200 it looks like a very comfortable design, unfortunately its lowest dpi step is 800 and I require 400. I then looked at Zowie mice but as they have issues at lower dpi settings (Legitimate input lag), they have a graet shape though such a pity it's ruined by the poor sensor implementation so I went back to the Rival. I wish there was a company(or third party) that would allow you to mix and match mice components e.g. shell, sensor, switches etc. I'd definitely pay extra for it.
> 
> I wouldn't use any interpolated setting regardless of how good the implementation may be.


The 3200s are super old. You want to be looking at the NAOS 7000 and AVIOR 7000


----------



## superior

To think I was the first to notice this cpi glitch and report the bug and have something done about it, thanks to everyone who put in a ticket.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> The 3200s are super old. You want to be looking at the NAOS 7000 and AVIOR 7000


May give it a try if the rival I have on order has the same issue(Mouse clicks clipping eachother when both used) It had when I last tried it.


----------



## Mariachi

I don't know what helped but for several days I don't experience troubles with sensitivity depicted earlier. I just uninstalled engine with revo uninstaller, cleaned registry and deleted hid-devices to ensure it absolutely clear, so I don't have sluggish pointer now. (knock knock knock on the wood).


----------



## gnrtb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> I was looking at Mionix specifically the 3200 it looks like a very comfortable design, unfortunately its lowest dpi step is 800 and I require 400. I then looked at Zowie mice but as they have issues at lower dpi settings (Legitimate input lag), they have a graet shape though such a pity it's ruined by the poor sensor implementation so I went back to the Rival. I wish there was a company(or third party) that would allow you to mix and match mice components e.g. shell, sensor, switches etc. I'd definitely pay extra for it.
> 
> I wouldn't use any interpolated setting regardless of how good the implementation may be.


With all the respect for the myths that run through competitive CS players minds and such, you do understand you can get the exact same sensitivity from 800 dpi, and the only risk you take is to have less pixel skipping ? Maybe you are not really losing accuracy with 50cm\360 and 1024X768 resolution at 400dpi, but you definitely won't be less accurate at 800dpi with the same final sensitivity (50cm\360).


----------



## gnrtb

Anyone having rare double-clicks of the scroll button ? 2-3 times a day I notice that I opened a tab twice... never happened to me before. I think it started before the firmware upgrade ... lol 30 million clicks right.


----------



## yogalD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gnrtb*
> 
> Anyone having rare double-clicks of the scroll button ? 2-3 times a day I notice that I opened a tab twice... never happened to me before. I think it started before the firmware upgrade ... lol 30 million clicks right.


Hey wait a minute I think I encountered that as well, just earlier today. Didn't happen before the firmware update though and when it happened I just kinda shrugged it off as human error... but I can't be bothered downgrading the firmware to test it out because it's a rare and random occurrence.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gnrtb*
> 
> With all the respect for the myths that run through competitive CS players minds and such, you do understand you can get the exact same sensitivity from 800 dpi, and the only risk you take is to have less pixel skipping ? Maybe you are not really losing accuracy with 50cm\360 and 1024X768 resolution at 400dpi, but you definitely won't be less accurate at 800dpi with the same final sensitivity (50cm\360).


While I know that I can get the same sensitivity in games at any CPI setting I wouldn't in Windows (While remaining at 6/11). I use 450 CPI as I like the sensitivity in Windows, The CPI step I choose has nothing to do with in-game sens as I use the games sensitivity setting to find what I like.


----------



## Wargui

Have the issues with this mouse been fixed yet?Like the mouse spazing out on its own cs go and the dpi being higher then it should be?
I am thorn between this mouse and the zowie ec1 evo,but the issues with the rival are swaying me towards the zowie.


----------



## zeeshankid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laggerhh*
> 
> Downloading now lets see


false Guys should we update to the newest firmware or should we keep using 150.0.0 firmware version. Does the newest firmware really help? Or does it have the same old story. :/


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wargui*
> 
> Have the issues with this mouse been fixed yet?Like the mouse spazing out on its own cs go and the dpi being higher then it should be?
> I am thorn between this mouse and the zowie ec1 evo,but the issues with the rival are swaying me towards the zowie.


CPI switch glitch is corrected, CPI has been fixed as well according to others in this thread.


----------



## zeeshankid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> CPI switch glitch is corrected, CPI has been fixed as well according to others in this thread.


just one thing to clarify. Is the newest firmware better than the 150.0.0.0 version???


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeeshankid*
> 
> just one thing to clarify. Is the newest firmware better than the 150.0.0.0 version???


Is that the original firmware? Then yes it still is better.


----------



## Wargui

Does "CPI has been fixed as well according to others in this thread." mean that the mouse spazzing out has been fixed?


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wargui*
> 
> Does "CPI has been fixed as well according to others in this thread." mean that the mouse spazzing out has been fixed?


No idea I never had that issue.

The mouse speed has changed at any given CPI, so they have adjusted the sensor to give closer to the actual CPI, that's all.


----------



## Amperial

The mouse "spazzing out" is not fixed.
Which is related to the lift on / off calibration of the sensor.


----------



## gnrtb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> While I know that I can get the same sensitivity in games at any CPI setting I wouldn't in Windows (While remaining at 6/11). I use 450 CPI as I like the sensitivity in Windows, The CPI step I choose has nothing to do with in-game sens as I use the games sensitivity setting to find what I like.


I think it's ok to lower the sensitivity under 6/11 ... above 6/11 will actually cause pixel skipping, but using exactly half the sensitivity really can't hurt accuracy in windows (lol) I believe. There's a chart that shows the speed for any settings so find what gives half, and use 800dpi with 400dpi feeling in windows.
BTW a little personal theory - use high sensitivity in windows (2000dpi or higher on 1080p for example) will make you be accurate in the very small movements constantly. When playing on low sensitivity you barely train those , and those are important even if you play low sensitivity. For example anyone used to low sens that I know, is very very inaccurate on high sens. they don't have the fine control needed, even if you give them time to aim they will not be able to move the mouse 1milimeter for example very easily.

I will copy what I read before, because someone else actually noticed it too. This never happened to me in my life before this mouse, and happens a few times a day with it, and there's some chance it's the latest firmware:
*Anyone having rare double-clicks of the scroll button ? 2-3 times a day I notice that I opened a tab twice... never happened to me before. I think it started before the firmware upgrade ... lol 30 million clicks right.*


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gnrtb*
> 
> I think it's ok to lower the sensitivity under 6/11 ... above 6/11 will actually cause pixel skipping, but using exactly half the sensitivity really can't hurt accuracy in windows (lol) I believe. There's a chart that shows the speed for any settings so find what gives half, and use 800dpi with 400dpi feeling in windows.
> BTW a little personal theory - use high sensitivity in windows (2000dpi or higher on 1080p for example) will make you be accurate in the very small movements constantly. When playing on low sensitivity you barely train those , and those are important even if you play low sensitivity. For example anyone used to low sens that I know, is very very inaccurate on high sens. they don't have the fine control needed, even if you give them time to aim they will not be able to move the mouse 1milimeter for example very easily.
> 
> I will copy what I read before, because someone else actually noticed it too. This never happened to me in my life before this mouse, and happens a few times a day with it, and there's some chance it's the latest firmware:
> *Anyone having rare double-clicks of the scroll button ? 2-3 times a day I notice that I opened a tab twice... never happened to me before. I think it started before the firmware upgrade ... lol 30 million clicks right.*


I'd rather have it at 6/11 for 1:1 sensitivity. Also using 450 or any CPI for that matter isn't really anything to do with "myths" it's all personal preference. The only thing that would stop me using a particular CPI would be if it was not a native setting for the sensor and therefore would use interpolation or jitter at high CPI steps such as 5000 and upwards for the Rival. This is all however personal preference and somewhat subjective.


----------



## Mariachi

Damn it. Each time I say the mouse is ok it starts to behave inconsistent. But when I delete all hid-devices and reconnect mouse and install default windows drivers the perfomance is awesome. Why this happens to me? No viruses, adaware or anything.

As for dpi and sensitivity I remeber the mouse optimization guide where it was told to set maximum dpi and lower sensitivity. I disagree with it cause mouse perfomance depends on the game. In Arma 2 for example anything lower than default 1 leaded to negative acceleration.


----------



## xPok

Hi,
Do you know how to set macro in Steelseries Engine 3 to loop? I want keyboard button to be repeated all the time and set on/off by mouse button 4 or 5.


----------



## Wargui

I just got the rival about 5 hours ago loving it so far.The low lod is a shock coming from a g400s where the lod was high enough to have the mouse at an angle when ending my swipes,but i do feel the tracking is better on the rival and the shape is perfect for somebody with very big hands like myself.
I have yet to experience the mouse spazzing out bug at 400 dpi and using the QCK+ mousepad.

The only con imo is the mouse cable its very stiff but it should get better with time.


----------



## Razor 116

Finally mine was delivered this morning, problem I had when I first bought this mouse back in December(Mouse click rubbing on eachother when both pressed) seems to have been fixed. Sensitivity wise at the same CPI setting the Rival is lower than my Sensei. Still getting used to it though.


----------



## Mariachi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Finally mine was delivered this morning, problem I had when I first bought this mouse back in December(Mouse click rubbing on eachother when both pressed) seems to have been fixed. Sensitivity wise at the same CPI setting the Rival is lower than my Sensei. Still getting used to it though.


I bought mine in December but told the e-shop to check the mouse for this issue and also even bottom and rattling before sending it to me. I got none of these 3 problems. I'm using it for 3 months and still cant get used I don't know why?


----------



## aIpine

Registered an account to reply to this thread. What a shame this issue has been able to persist for this long. I am about to make a video review of how poor this mouse is, mainly due to the fact that SteelSeries has been grossly incompetent in fixing the damn firmware issue. It's laughable that their resolution is to 'roll back the driver' vs. just releasing an actual update that rolls it back. Im tired of this crap, buying a Zowie and never using a steelseries product again.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aIpine*
> 
> Registered an account to reply to this thread. What a shame this issue has been able to persist for this long. I am about to make a video review of how poor this mouse is, mainly due to the fact that SteelSeries has been grossly incompetent in fixing the damn firmware issue. It's laughable that their resolution is to 'roll back the driver' vs. just releasing an actual update that rolls it back. Im tired of this crap, buying a Zowie and never using a steelseries product again.


There is a firmware update that fixes the CPI issue already out...


----------



## aIpine

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> There is a firmware update that fixes the CPI issue already out...


If it is then it isnt working for me, I have updated to the latest and still have the same issue.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aIpine*
> 
> false
> If it is then it isnt working for me, I have updated to the latest and still have the same issue.


Check earlier in this thread, a SteelSeries rep and a user posted a link to the latest.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> Check earlier in this thread, a SteelSeries rep and a user posted a link to the latest.


Yeah as soon as I installed SteelSeries engine a big red bar appeared saying "Critical update available for Rival" updated and I have had absolutely no issues whatsoever.


----------



## gnrtb

If you are on 3.2.1 and 1.4.0.0 firmware and still with inconsistent sensitivity problem, although everyone who noticed it said it's fixed, your mouse needs RMA mouse likely.


----------



## yogalD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gnrtb*
> 
> If you are on 3.2.1 and 1.4.0.0 firmware and still with inconsistent sensitivity problem, although everyone who noticed it said it's fixed, your mouse needs RMA mouse likely.


Are you still getting occasional double-clicks on your scroll wheel? Because I haven't had any since you last posted on the issue


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gnrtb*
> 
> If you are on 3.2.1 and 1.4.0.0 firmware and still with inconsistent sensitivity problem, although everyone who noticed it said it's fixed, your mouse needs RMA mouse likely.


I think that's my favourite thing about SteelSeries their RMA requires you to post the defective mouse to them in Denmark. Still have two Sensei Raw's that I have to get replaced, both with the same (known and common) issue of disconnecting and one where the right click no longer clicks(still works though).

Question for everyone, What do you guys use to get used to the Rival and any mouse for that matter? Been using CS GO myself with training aim and angers config.


----------



## phyll

Hello guys, i got the SS Rival too, mine is disconnecting e reconnecting alone, idk *** is this, already updated the fw..









When I plug-in on usb, nothing happens, only the red light of the sensor is up, but no device detection. This mouse got only one week..







When it happened for the first time, I took it off for 30 mins, and plugged, then w7 detected, worked for more 5 min, and died again..

I've already changed over all my usb ports, and disabled the option "Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power" too.

Anyone here can help me?


----------



## zeeshankid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phyll*
> 
> Hello guys, i got the SS Rival too, mine is disconnecting e reconnecting alone, idk *** is this, already updated the fw..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I plug-in on usb, nothing happens, only the red light of the sensor is up, but no device detection. This mouse got only one week..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it happened for the first time, I took it off for 30 mins, and plugged, then w7 detected, worked for more 5 min, and died again..
> 
> I've already changed over all my usb ports, and disabled the option "Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power" too.
> 
> Anyone here can help me?


Dude you better go for warranty. I guess your mouse wire has been cut. I have had this issue with a g400. But when its wire was replaced it was working well again.


----------



## yogalD

I've been having a problem with my Rival lately, while playing FPS games it would occasionally freeze for a split second and then work again. I doubt it's the sensor because the buttons also stop responding during this time. However there isn't the "hardware disconnected/reconnected" sound and the cord appears to be fine as well as I can't get it to disconnect without actually unplugging it (or actually damaging it which of course I wouldn't want to do). It happens randomly, sometimes often sometimes hardly, but it never used to happen, it only started very recently.

Strangely, it seems to only happen in FPS games regardless of whether it uses raw input (e.g. Battlefield 4) or not (e.g Unreal Tournament). It also doesn't happen in Windows and it doesn't happen in other types of games.
I tried reinstalling different driver versions and different firmware versions and even tried not using any drivers and the problem still happens. Switching USB ports didn't make a difference.
On the other hand I plugged it into an old crappy laptop and it worked flawlessly.

Really don't know why this is happening but it's really annoying and illogical (the last thing you want when trying to find the cause of a problem)


----------



## gnrtb

Are you sure only the mouse is freezing, and not the whole game ?
Either way you will probably have to reinstall OS ...


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gnrtb*
> 
> Are you sure only the mouse is freezing, and not the whole game ?
> Either way you will probably have to reinstall OS ...


Reinstall the entire OS, really. Uninstall all drivers via SteelSeries uninstaller then in device manger, plug the mouse in a port you haven't used (If you've used them all just use any one) and test it also verify the game files via steam before you start.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yogalD*
> 
> I've been having a problem with my Rival lately, while playing FPS games it would occasionally freeze for a split second and then work again. I doubt it's the sensor because the buttons also stop responding during this time. However there isn't the "hardware disconnected/reconnected" sound and the cord appears to be fine as well as I can't get it to disconnect without actually unplugging it (or actually damaging it which of course I wouldn't want to do). It happens randomly, sometimes often sometimes hardly, but it never used to happen, it only started very recently.
> 
> Strangely, it seems to only happen in FPS games regardless of whether it uses raw input (e.g. Battlefield 4) or not (e.g Unreal Tournament). It also doesn't happen in Windows and it doesn't happen in other types of games.
> I tried reinstalling different driver versions and different firmware versions and even tried not using any drivers and the problem still happens. Switching USB ports didn't make a difference.
> On the other hand I plugged it into an old crappy laptop and it worked flawlessly.
> 
> Really don't know why this is happening but it's really annoying and illogical (the last thing you want when trying to find the cause of a problem)


That's funny because sometimes my Avior does that if Chrome is open in the background while I'm playing BF4.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> That's funny because sometimes my Avior does that if Chrome is open in the background while I'm playing BF4.


In NV control panel make sure you have Chrome set to "adaptive" power management, not doing this pegs you GPU at its max clocks and I can only guess it would effect games aswell but wouldn't know as I always set it to adaptive immediately after a fresh OS reinstall.


----------



## MaximilianKohler

Just got a rival to test and I'm returning it.

The mouse is thinner than the FK and unlike the FK this one's designed specifically for palm grip. It's too thin for palm grip and cramps my hand just as bad as the FK even though the back of the mouse is wider.

Unlike the FK, it feels very accurate on the desktop at 800 DPI. The FK felt inaccurate at 450 DPI even though it's slower.

The side grips and rubber coating are very good.

The right click button feels muddy (not crisp).

It's not too low at the front like a lot of other SS mice, so there is room for the ring finger at the front in palm grip.

Scroll wheel is too far back, but other wise good quality, not too stiff, and good amount of notches.

Shows about 760dpi per 10cm on 800dpi instead of 800.

Sensor is decent. I'd rank it 2nd after the MLT04 (Intellimouse 3.0). You can definitely feel the smoothing required to reach such high DPI.

If you can't or don't want to use an older MLT04 sensor mouse, then this or the Avior 7000 are probably your best bet until the Roccat Kone Pure Military (3310 sensor) is released in the 3rd quarter of 2014.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaximilianKohler*
> 
> Just got a rival to test and I'm returning it.
> 
> The mouse is thinner than the FK and unlike the FK this one's designed specifically for palm grip. It's too thin for palm grip and cramps my hand just as bad as the FK even though the back of the mouse is wider.
> 
> Unlike the FK, it feels very accurate on the desktop at 800 DPI. The FK felt inaccurate at 450 DPI even though it's slower.
> 
> The side grips and rubber coating are very good.
> 
> The right click button feels muddy (not crisp).
> 
> It's not too low at the front like a lot of other SS mice, so there is room for the ring finger at the front in palm grip.
> 
> Scroll wheel is too far back, but other wise good quality, not too stiff, and good amount of notches.
> 
> Shows about 760dpi per 10cm on 800dpi instead of 800.
> 
> Sensor is decent. I'd rank it 2nd after the MLT04 (Intellimouse 3.0). You can definitely feel the smoothing required to reach such high DPI.
> 
> If you can't or don't want to use an older MLT04 sensor mouse, then this or the Avior 7000 are probably your best bet until the Roccat Kone Pure Military (3310 sensor) is released in the 3rd quarter of 2014.


I'd like to hear your impressions of the M45.


----------



## MaximilianKohler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> I'd like to hear your impressions of the M45.


Wow, that's an interesting looking mouse... 3310 sensor huh...

It's not at Fry's yet, I'll save it for later on Amazon and test it probably next month.


----------



## gnrtb

Anyone finds the clicks too heavy ? I used to aim down sights like 50% of the time when I played BF3 a lot (TDM), now I really try to avoid that because my right finger hurts. Also it Dota 2 it hurts after a few minutes. I liked the buttons on the DA3.5 so much, too bad the 2013 has loose buttons with an almost broken right click (tried 3 of those ! then got the rival).


----------



## Chuck89

@ gnrtb

My first DA 2013 had loose buttons, too. That's the reason why i returned it on friday and now i don't really know which mouse i should try out next.
I got the G502 a few days ago, but after using it for some time i can say that im not happy with it. I cant stand the scroll wheel and the grip is uncomfortable over a long period of time.
My hands are too big - the DA 2013 was way better. But i dont want to get another faulty DA...

So, could you recommend the rival over the DA?


----------



## gnrtb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chuck89*
> 
> @ gnrtb
> 
> My first DA 2013 had loose buttons, too. That's the reason why i returned it on friday and now i don't really know which mouse i should try out next.
> I got the G502 a few days ago, but after using it for some time i can say that im not happy with it. I cant stand the scroll wheel and the grip is uncomfortable over a long period of time.
> My hands are too big - the DA 2013 was way better. But i dont want to get another faulty DA...
> 
> So, could you recommend the rival over the DA?


I went through all this discussion and the other rival review thread before purchasing, and I think I saw only 1 more guy who complained on the buttons. So it isn't really a "deal breaker", I think they might not be much heavier actually, but rather the movement of the button is too short+very little feedback for the right click, so I always use too much force on the button.
Also I kinda claw it, I have large hands and resting the whole palm on the mouse seems like a joke for me (impossible to do small accurate mouse movements with the fingers). So because of its shape and length I press the buttons around 2 cm from the edge, which make them heavier+less feedback and movement .
Besides the rival you can get an older deathadder (cons are the weight and the fact that you hold it about 5-10 degrees to the left because of it's shape - made it impossible for me to counter the recoil of guns that pull to the left in bf3 perfectly, and very easy to control the ones that pull to the right), or that mighty Avior they keep mentioning.


----------



## Amperial

People would also complain if they would make them lighter.

"Oh noes i always press mouse2, rant rant"


----------



## Reqkz

Does anyone else's Rival feel really soft and the rubber grips don't really grip anymore? Or is that just because I've used it for a while?


----------



## thorsteNN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reqkz*
> 
> Does anyone else's Rival feel really soft and the rubber grips don't really grip anymore? Or is that just because I've used it for a while?


i didn't use it for too long and the "nipples" on it wore off.
but it's still very gripy!


----------



## DivineDark

It is completely unacceptable for nipples to wear off... They are the best part.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> It is completely unacceptable for nipples to wear off... They are the best part.


You're getting rep for this post


----------



## phyll

Guys my SS Engine got updated to version 3.2.2, on 1.4.0.0 fw. My Rival is now on for 5 hours, no disconnecting problems yet. We'll see


----------



## Razor 116

No changes stated in the release notes or new firmware for the Rival but they may have changed something in the drivers. I only ever install SteelSeries engine once for configuration then use the standard windows driver so don't experience issues relating to the SteelSeries driver.


----------



## yogalD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gnrtb*
> 
> Are you sure only the mouse is freezing, and not the whole game ?
> Either way you will probably have to reinstall OS ...


Okay I didn't reinstall, but I realised my CPU was super dusty and overheating so I cleaned it, and I haven't been getting the random freezing anymore... can a CPU really mess up a mouse like that? It didn't even happen to any other mouse I tried.


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yogalD*
> 
> Okay I didn't reinstall, but I realised my CPU was super dusty and overheating so I cleaned it, and I haven't been getting the random freezing anymore... can a CPU really mess up a mouse like that? It didn't even happen to any other mouse I tried.


An overheating CPU can cause a multitude of problems from slowness to stuttering to random reboots, to bursting into flames... Give it a go and see if it clears up your problems. You should also notice several other positive benefits of a properly cooled CPU.


----------



## zeeshankid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phyll*
> 
> Guys my SS Engine got updated to version 3.2.2, on 1.4.0.0 fw. My Rival is now on for 5 hours, no disconnecting problems yet. We'll see


I guess that's he latest steelseries engine. Will try it for sure...


----------



## yogalD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> An overheating CPU can cause a multitude of problems from slowness to stuttering to random reboots, to bursting into flames... Give it a go and see if it clears up your problems. You should also notice several other positive benefits of a properly cooled CPU.


I just said I already cleaned it and the mouse works perfectly again...


----------



## yogalD

Well... spoke too soon, it's not the CPU, Rival is still freezing randomly again, four times in five minutes of UT. Is it faulty? Really don't want to have to ship it to Denmark from the other side of the world


----------



## Chuck89

Yesterday my Steelseries Rival arrived and so far i favor the rival over the DA 2013. The feel, the grip and the microswitches of the rival are much better in my opinion.

Unfortunately the left button of my rival is kind of loose - theres a small space between the microswitch and the button. The right button is firmly fixed in place, though - so, that one is perfect.
This is the exact same problem i could experience with both DAs 2013... Although both DA 2013 were even worse in this regard.
Another thing i could find is that the scroll wheel is loose, too. It is rattling quite a lot and i can even easily lift it up a bit with my finger... Theres a lot of lateral movement and somehow it feels like "scroll wheel click" clicks more to the right than the center.

I guess i have been struck with bad luck again - or are these flaws kind of normal? Can you confirm my observations or did you experience similar problems with your ss rival?

Should i try to exchange it and hope to get a better one?


----------



## zeeshankid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chuck89*
> 
> Yesterday my Steelseries Rival arrived and so far i favor the rival over the DA 2013. The feel, the grip and the microswitches of the rival are much better in my opinion.
> 
> Unfortunately the left button of my rival is kind of loose - theres a small space between the microswitch and the button. The right button is firmly fixed in place, though - so, that one is perfect.
> This is the exact same problem i could experience with both DAs 2013... Although both DA 2013 were even worse in this regard.
> Another thing i could find is that the scroll wheel is loose, too. It is rattling quite a lot and i can even easily lift it up a bit with my finger... Theres a lot of lateral movement and somehow it feels like "scroll wheel click" clicks more to the right than the center.
> 
> I guess i have been struck with bad luck again - or are these flaws kind of normal? Can you confirm my observations or did you experience similar problems with your ss rival?
> 
> Should i try to exchange it and hope to get a better one?


Dude go ahead and exchange it. My rival's clicks have no such prob. It was just having the CPI issue which has been fixed in the newest firmware.


----------



## sonko

I was just wondering, is there a way to make own colorshifts ?


----------



## gnrtb

No. The implementation is very poor IMO, the DA2013 has an option in the driver to turn off the LED when your monitor goes off (after the time you specified in windows power settings). With this mouse, if you want to sleep with the PC turned on, you need to disconnect the mouse or modify the 2 LED colors to black in the driver.


----------



## bovi77

Hi I just got the Rival. Out of the box firmware is listed as 0.1.5.3.0.0. I'm not noticing any issues with the mouse that others have experienced (input lag, cpi switching etc). What is the critical firmware update (from Engine 3.2.2) supposed to fix exactly? What issues does version 0.1.5.3.0.0 have? thanks!


----------



## Aventadoor

Is it only me who experience the swipe issue with the latest firmware?
When you swipe to the right, it goes far up to the right corner, and opposite when doing left.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Is it only me who experience the swipe issue with the latest firmware?
> When you swipe to the right, it goes far up to the right corner, and opposite when doing left.


I never experienced this on any of the firmwares I had on my Rival...could always be defective. Does it do this on all of your surfaces?


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Is it only me who experience the swipe issue with the latest firmware?
> When you swipe to the right, it goes far up to the right corner, and opposite when doing left.


Sensor issue due to wrong lift off calibration as it seems. I'd RMA it if it's extreme.


----------



## zeeshankid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> Sensor issue due to wrong lift off calibration as it seems. I'd RMA it if it's extreme.


RMA means? Does any of u guys know how to restore factory settings on the Rival.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeeshankid*
> 
> RMA means? Does any of u guys know how to restore factory settings on the Rival.


Just warranty service contacting SteelSeries


----------



## shnert

So im just gonna put this here because i don't think it needs a new thread. I'm on my second mouse and the scroll wheel is still terrible. I don't know if this has been an issue for anyone else, but there seems to be a quality control issue. The mouse is great, but the scroll wheel on my two Rivals is just bad. I made a little vid of the issues im having. One clunks, the other rubs.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBL20GW6Jh4


----------



## F120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnert*
> 
> So im just gonna put this here because i don't think it needs a new thread. I'm on my second mouse and the scroll wheel is still terrible. I don't know if this has been an issue for anyone else, but there seems to be a quality control issue. The mouse is great, but the scroll wheel on my two Rivals is just bad. I made a little vid of the issues im having. One clunks, the other rubs.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBL20GW6Jh4


Steelseries doesn't seem to have very good quality control. I had a Sensei before and it had a scroll wheel issue within a week. Exchanged it for another one and that one had too sensitive switches for LMB/RMB and I returned it. Gave them another shot with the Rival and mine seems to be fine so far (~1 month). Just hit and miss I guess.


----------



## Leopardi

Disappointed this mouse doesnt work on Qpad CT without stopping. Does this mouse work on roccat taito?


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Disappointed this mouse doesnt work on Qpad CT without stopping. Does this mouse work on roccat taito?


Should. 3310s are cloth sensors.


----------



## Deadeye

Just got my Rival, and quite happy with it, coming from DA 3.5/2013, Avior, FK, MX518 and more. especially like the side grip it just sticks to my hand, i don't have any problems that you guys describing. Also what i like it's easear for me to control weapon recoil.

For now using these settings in BF4:
MarC Mouse Fix
400cpi
BF4: Sens 27


----------



## Aventadoor

Yep the Rival is really good for spraying.
I guess its the taller design which make it so stable and easy to spray with


----------



## Deadeye

I'm just wandering does it make difference using USB 3 instead of USB 2?


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Disappointed this mouse doesnt work on Qpad CT without stopping. Does this mouse work on roccat taito?


tried it with my corsair m45, which has same sensor, and it works without problems.
can you set up the LOD in the driver? maybe it was set too low.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> tried it with my corsair m45, which has same sensor, and it works without problems.
> can you set up the LOD in the driver? maybe it was set too low.


It stops when hitting the white "lines" on the pad... not everywhere though so its not easy to notice at first.

And no you cant change LOD.


----------



## badou

Hi guys,

I've just got my rival today and i'm a little bit confused.
I've red everywhere that the switchs were very light.
But on my rival, the left switch is pretty firm, like the one on the zowie am.
Do you think it's a default, or is this the same with yours ?


----------



## JustinSane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badou*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I've just got my rival today and i'm a little bit confused.
> I've red everywhere that the switchs were very light.
> But on my rival, the left switch is pretty firm, like the one on the zowie am.
> Do you think it's a default, or is this the same with yours ?


Might need to "break it in" a little bit. My DA2013 was like that for a few days.


----------



## badou

I was thinking the same, then i realise the right click was pretty light and silent.
Are the two switch really differents ?


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badou*
> 
> I was thinking the same, then i realise the right click was pretty light and silent.
> Are the two switch really differents ?


I think the switches could be a little lighter, they are pretty mushy as well. Best mouse buttons are the new DA 2013 imo, very crisp and very light.


----------



## thorsteNN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Best mouse buttons are the new DA 2013 imo, very crisp and very light.


yes, if you get one which is build well.
had to RMA my DA2013 two times already.
first one I had (very nice buttons, crisp and light) they wanted me to ship it back to them.
got a new one after few weeks, mushy buttons, bad click feeling, even activated mouse2 by accident.
RMA it because of that again, got another one, which is right in the middle of both.
not thaaaat bad to click, but not as nice as the first one either.
by the way: anybody knows where i can buy razer usb cable for DA2013s?


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thorsteNN*
> 
> yes, if you get one which is build well.
> had to RMA my DA2013 two times already.
> first one I had (very nice buttons, crisp and light) they wanted me to ship it back to them.
> got a new one after few weeks, mushy buttons, bad click feeling, even activated mouse2 by accident.
> RMA it because of that again, got another one, which is right in the middle of both.
> not thaaaat bad to click, but not as nice as the first one either.
> by the way: anybody knows where i can buy razer usb cable for DA2013s?


I have only tried 2 DA 2013, mine and my friends. Both are good. We have maybe been lucky but none of us or my friends have ever had problems with DA. Well I had to RMA a DA 3G for double clicking once but got a new and no more problems since.


----------



## zeeshankid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> I have only tried 2 DA 2013, mine and my friends. Both are good. We have maybe been lucky but none of us or my friends have ever had problems with DA. Well I had to RMA a DA 3G for double clicking once but got a new and no more problems since.


do u guys rate the DA 13 over rival? I mean my mouse is now working flawlessly and no problems since the DPI issue fix.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeeshankid*
> 
> do u guys rate the DA 13 over rival? I mean my mouse is now working flawlessly and no problems since the DPI issue fix.


Both my DA 4G and Rival rattles, both feel a bit cheap but I think DA got superior switches in all buttons. Much better scroll wheel as well. Rival also have the worst cable I have ever tried, but it got very good mouse feet.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Both my DA 4G and Rival rattles, both feel a bit cheap but I think DA got superior switches in all buttons. Much better scroll wheel as well. Rival also have the worst cable I have ever tried, but it got very good mouse feet.


My Rival doesn't rattle. And what's bad about the cable? I like it.

Oh well, I guess the only things I really care for are shape and sensor anyway.


----------



## metal571

Ugh the Rival cable is SO annoying and stiff. Worst cable I've used, and the only one that actually was noticeable enough to annoy me. You can tolerate it but it's pretty aggravating.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> Ugh the Rival cable is SO annoying and stiff. Worst cable I've used, and the only one that actually was noticeable enough to annoy me. You can tolerate it but it's pretty aggravating.


Hm, maybe they changed it, I bought mine pretty recently and didn't notice anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## Arc0s

Yeah no problems with the cable here either, although I use a mouse bungee.


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> Ugh the Rival cable is SO annoying and stiff. Worst cable I've used, and the only one that actually was noticeable enough to annoy me. You can tolerate it but it's pretty aggravating.


+1

Not only that it's stiff.. the friction on the pad is quite annoying if it manages to touch it.


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> Ugh the Rival cable is SO annoying and stiff. Worst cable I've used, and the only one that actually was noticeable enough to annoy me. You can tolerate it but it's pretty aggravating.


Cable is fine for me... You want to try out the worst cable ever made? Pick up a CM Storm Spawn... It might as well be made of rigid plastic.


----------



## metal571

I have a feeling there may be more than one cable style from unit to unit at this point in the thread lol


----------



## thorsteNN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> I have a feeling there may be more than one cable style from unit to unit at this point in the thread lol


nope, its more about the way you setup your mouse on the pad, how much cable you use, bungee yes or no etc.
the rival cable is zero problem for me.


----------



## metal571

For me it was more like I had to get the cable bunched up on my desk in front of the pad in JUST the right spot then it was alright.


----------



## Aventadoor

Once I got the cable wrapped around the volume knob on my amplifier, and as I swiped left, it turned 100%....
5W @50ohm with headphones is pretty.... HIGH VOLUME.
Mine got a sticky cable, which is annyoing indeed.


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thorsteNN*
> 
> nope, its more about the way you setup your mouse on the pad, how much cable you use, bungee yes or no etc.
> the rival cable is zero problem for me.


We are talking about it generally.
I moved the cable around the monitor stand and flexed it up so it doesn't touch the pad.

However that doesn't change the fact that it's stiff and won't match Zowie cables for example.


----------



## thorsteNN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> We are talking about it generally.
> I moved the cable around the monitor stand and flexed it up so it doesn't touch the pad.
> 
> However that doesn't change the fact that it's stiff and won't match Zowie cables for example.


yep, i didn't do anything of that and i don't even notice the cable.
so it keeps subjective.
like people said the micrsoft cables of the IMO1.1 or IME 3.0 were terrible.
no problems for me either.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> My Rival doesn't rattle. And what's bad about the cable? I like it.
> 
> Oh well, I guess the only things I really care for are shape and sensor anyway.


It's stiff and made of a sticky rubber material which feels bad when dragging it over the pad.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Once I got the cable wrapped around the volume knob on my amplifier, and as I swiped left, it turned 100%....
> 5W @50ohm with headphones is pretty.... HIGH VOLUME.
> Mine got a sticky cable, which is annyoing indeed.


LOL surprised you didn't blow out your headphones


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> It's stiff and made of a sticky rubber material which feels bad when dragging it over the pad.


It's not as stiff as my G100s cable. And there is no dragging from the stiffness on either the Qck or the UC v2. I didn't even notice the cable yet.


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> LOL surprised you didn't blow out your headphones


My headphones works best with 1-5W @ 50ohm, so I think they can handle it, but your ears wouldent handle it.
I have some friend who listen to it at nearly max... idk how they do it


----------



## ms-andrey

I bought the Rival it is announced that there is no acceleration. I played for 10 years with a Microsoft 1.1 and moving the mouse fast or slow the cursor position always returned to the same place.

With the Rival when motion is fast the cursor moves a bit from the original position (bit further).

Someone can tell me if this acceleration exist or my mouse is in trouble?

My config:

Mousepad: qCK+
400DPI: 500hz
Mousefix: no
PP: no
Windows7 Pro 64x

In game: raw input and accel OFF


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ms-andrey*
> 
> I bought the Rival it is announced that there is no acceleration. I played for 10 years with a Microsoft 1.1 and moving the mouse fast or slow the cursor position always returned to the same place.
> 
> With the Rival when motion is fast the cursor moves a bit from the original position (bit further).
> 
> Someone can tell me if this acceleration exist or my mouse is in trouble?
> 
> My config:
> 
> Mousepad: qCK+
> 400DPI: 500hz
> Mousefix: no
> PP: no
> Windows7 Pro 64x
> 
> In game: raw input and accel OFF


There is proven minor acceleration with the 3310 sensor. It was discovered by one of our members that was using a jig and rail to measure exact acceleration. It's low and consistent, though. It's probably 1-2%


----------



## metal571

Yeah unlike VCSEL mice you're fine because it's consistent meaning you can get used to it fully and easily.


----------



## fLLL

Guys, i'm about to acquire the Rival but i saw a thread on reddit that says it changes the dpi automatically with some firmaware version (i think the lastest). Is this correct or it was already fixed?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fLLL*
> 
> Guys, i'm about to acquire the Rival but i saw a thread on reddit that says it changes the dpi automatically with some firmaware version (i think the lastest). Is this correct or it was already fixed?


Already fixed.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugabuga*
> 
> Just got my Rival yesterday, does anyone else find it really uncomfortable to hold? It's hurting my hand just using it for a couple minutes.


It takes some getting used to. Usually when I change mice my hand hurts for a few days because of it being used to holding something of a different shape for hours/days/weeks on end.
Give your hand time to adjust and if it's still uncomfortable after a week or so then maybe the mouse shape isn't for you.


----------



## TK421

*edit*


----------



## gnrtb

*Anyone getting some random scroll-downs ? I think it happens when I want to scroll up\down only 1 notch and it scrolls down like 10 notches or so.*


----------



## yogalD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gnrtb*
> 
> *Anyone getting some random scroll-downs ? I think it happens when I want to scroll up\down only 1 notch and it scrolls down like 10 notches or so.*


Well my scroll wheel's started squeaking... I think the scroll wheel on Rivals must be dodgy or something


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gnrtb*
> 
> *Anyone getting some random scroll-downs ? I think it happens when I want to scroll up\down only 1 notch and it scrolls down like 10 notches or so.*


What I'm getting is I try to scroll down a little in chrome and it scrolls super fast almost to the bottom of the page, not sure if it's the mouse or the smooth scroller extension I have installed in chrome. Is this happening to you in game or while using your browser?


----------



## gnrtb

ROFL!
I just realized what happened. I set up a macro for rapidly tapping "Space" with the side mouse button to sprint faster easily in GTA SA. This caused the pages to scroll down.


----------



## TK421

Just asking, I remember reading somewhere that the software can set up a macro with mouse movement? Is this possible with the Rival?


----------



## gnrtb

No. Only the official cheaters mouse, a4tech something, allows such macros in the driver.
No other company would go low enough to allow this apparently.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gnrtb*
> 
> No. Only the official cheaters mouse, a4tech something, allows such macros in the driver.
> No other company would go low enough to allow this apparently.


Not true unfortunately, there are some asian market mice (I think they aren't even gaming mice, but whatever) that allowed such macros long before the A4Tech Bloody series. There is one user here who used a lot of these mice and could probably tell more, forgot his name though, something like arcticfox(?)


----------



## TK421

That's dissapointing to know :/

Why'd the promotion video of the rival mention this? If it's not included in the final product?


----------



## tjangel07

What problems does this mouse currently have?


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjangel07*
> 
> What problems does this mouse currently have?


I think they were all solved, but I will say that all 3310 mice vary in their performance on hard mats. They work best with cloth. Some hard surfaces track fine but the LOD increases a lot.


----------



## Ardheim

Is there a way to seperate X and Y axis now?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjangel07*
> 
> What problems does this mouse currently have?


Rubber side grips still have bad wear for some people.


----------



## MaximilianKohler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjangel07*
> 
> What problems does this mouse currently have?


Depends who you ask and what you're looking for in a mouse.


----------



## tjangel07

How about the problem of the buttons touching each other? Or the DPI problem from the firmware?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjangel07*
> 
> How about the problem of the buttons touching each other? Or the DPI problem from the firmware?


Fixed and fixed.

My Rival does not have touching buttons, only if I press both and then apply pressure inwards towards the mousewheel from both sides. But that is not how anyone would press their buttons.


----------



## tjangel07

Ok thanks for the help guys. I was looking to the Avior but it isn't available here in the Philippines. It's nice to know that I can get a Rival and not worry about any problems.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjangel07*
> 
> Ok thanks for the help guys. I was looking to the Avior but it isn't available here in the Philippines. It's nice to know that I can get a Rival and not worry about any problems.


The Rival is a solid mouse just be prepared for hell if for some reason you need to RMA it


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tjangel07*
> 
> Ok thanks for the help guys. I was looking to the Avior but it isn't available here in the Philippines. It's nice to know that I can get a Rival and not worry about any problems.
> 
> 
> 
> The Rival is a solid mouse just be prepared for hell if for some reason you need to RMA it
Click to expand...

Why is that.
Do you guys in the states have to contact ss themselfs if something go wrong?

In most countries you contact the place you bought it from and they handle everything.
So in other words It does not matter what you buy, everything is handled by them (cept for laptop and some monitors)


----------



## the1onewolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Why is that.
> Do you guys in the states have to contact ss themselfs if something go wrong?
> 
> In most countries you contact the place you bought it from and they handle everything.
> So in other words It does not matter what you buy, everything is handled by them (cept for laptop and some monitors)


Most retailers and such only have a return policy up to 30 days.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Why is that.
> Do you guys in the states have to contact ss themselfs if something go wrong?
> 
> In most countries you contact the place you bought it from and they handle everything.
> So in other words It does not matter what you buy, everything is handled by them (cept for laptop and some monitors)


We get a 30 day return period from most places, some brick and mortar stores are 14 days. Warranty is always handled by the manufacturer after that point.


----------



## zeeshankid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> We get a 30 day return period from most places, some brick and mortar stores are 14 days. Warranty is always handled by the manufacturer after that point.


Could any of u guys please tell how to RMA?


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeeshankid*
> 
> Could any of u guys please tell how to RMA?


https://id.steelseries.com/zendesk?locale_id=1&return_to=https%3A%2F%2Fsteelseries.zendesk.com&timestamp=1403203569


----------



## zeeshankid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> https://id.steelseries.com/zendesk?locale_id=1&return_to=https%3A%2F%2Fsteelseries.zendesk.com&timestamp=1403203569


Do we have to pay for shipping?


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeeshankid*
> 
> Do we have to pay for shipping?


Usually one way. They'll pay shipping when sending back to you... If they're anything like Razer.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> Usually one way. They'll pay shipping when sending back to you... If they're anything like Razer.


Yep this. Except in the case of Mionix and Logitech, where they never charge shipping either way because their warranty support is amazing.


----------



## the1onewolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> Yep this. Except in the case of Mionix and Logitech, where they never charge shipping either way because their warranty support is amazing.


That's not true.
I had to pay return shipping after waiting almost 2 weeks for Mionix to respond to me


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1onewolf*
> 
> That's not true.
> I had to pay return shipping after waiting almost 2 weeks for Mionix to respond to me


You should have PMed me so I could directly forward your issue to one of the other guys. Most people haven't had any issues like that. Also, rule of thumb, always ask for prepaid labels, no, force them to give you one when you RMA. Most companies eventually yield except the truly poor ones like Razer and SS.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> You should have PMed me so I could directly forward your issue to one of the other guys. Most people haven't had any issues like that. Also, rule of thumb, always ask for prepaid labels, no, force them to give you one when you RMA. Most companies eventually yield except the truly poor ones like Razer and SS.


and if youre in EU theyre bound by law to provide it too!







(AFAIK)


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> and if youre in EU theyre bound by law to provide it too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (AFAIK)


Lucky. lol


----------



## gnrtb

What's the change in the latest firmware that comes with 3.2.4 ?


----------



## hajabooja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gnrtb*
> 
> What's the change in the latest firmware that comes with 3.2.4 ?


Looks like just an update for BIOS compatibility.

Code:



Code:


Release notes:
SteelSeries Engine 3.2.4
Release Date: June 27, 2014

New Devices Supported by SteelSeries Engine 3
- Sensei [RAW] (Glossy and Rubberized Black, Frost Blue, and Heat Orange)
- Diablo III Gaming Mouse
- Guild Wars 2 Gaming Mouse
- Call of Duty Black Ops II Gaming Mouse
- World of Tanks Gaming Mouse

With the launch of these products on SteelSeries Engine 3, we have added some new features to the Sensei [RAW] product line to give you more customization and enhance your gaming*:
- 8 customizable buttons (as opposed to 7 in SteelSeries Engine 2 - the CPI toggle can be remapped to any other function)
- Trigger Illumination Mode (clicking the mouse will light up the illumination zones)
- Save single press key-mappings onboard
- Any button can now be mapped to CPI toggle
- Sensor Firmware Upgrade - tracking performance during lift off and touch down has been enhanced

*requires firmware update via SteelSeries Engine 3 to enable new features

New SteelSeries Engine 3 Features
- Launch an application with a click of a button with the Launch Application binding type
- Customize the look of your Sensei [RAW] mouse based on your specific edition (Frost Blue, Heat Orange, or Black)
- Customize the look of your Siberia v2 Illuminated based on your specific edition (Frost Blue, Heat Orange, or Dota 2 Edition)
- In our continuing quest to bring our SteelSeries Engine 2 based products to SteelSeries Engine 3, we have added a feature on both platforms to ease the transition from SteelSeries Engine 2 to SteelSeries Engine 3. If you are a multi-product SteelSeries enthusiast (and we thank you for that) and you must still use SteelSeries Engine 2, please upgrade your version of SteelSeries Engine 2 to the latest (2.8.450). This version works in conjunction with SteelSeries Engine 3.2.4+ to move newly supported devices off of SteelSeries Engine 2 to avoid any conflicts.

Bug Fixes
- Some smaller characters in Chinese (traditional and simplified), Korean and Japanese were hard to read, so legibility has been increased across the board for these languages.
- In some cases, it was possible to resize a device configuration window to be larger than its display would allow. This has been fixed.
- When switching back to breathe mode from a different mode, Siberia v2 Illuminated and Diablo III Headset breathe speeds will now default back to the device default.

New firmware available!
- Siberia Elite and 9H - firmware version 4.55.5.0
* Enhances audio playback when configured for multichannel playback and fixes an issue where the audio path may experience distortion.
* Improves the the mic quality significantly: extended frequency response, improved signal fidelity, enhanced stability and other performance upgrades
- Sensei [RAW] Line (Black Glossy, Black Rubberized, Heat Orange, and Frost Blue, Diablo 3 Gaming Mouse, Guild Wars 2 Gaming Mouse, Call of Duty Black Ops II Gaming Mouse, and World of Tanks Gaming Mouse) - firmware version 1.17.0.0
* This firmware update is highly recommended and required to unlock some of the new features associated with the upgrade to SteelSeries Engine 3
* Sensor tracking performance has been improved during lift off/touch down events
* Button #8 (CPI toggle button by default) is now completely to something other than CPI toggle
* Single actions are now saved onboard to the mouse. This includes single keypresses and features such as CPI toggle
Any button can now be mapped to be the CPI toggle
- Rival - firmware version 1.8
* Improved support on mouse-enabled BIOS menus and on the OSX bootloader screen.


----------



## MasterBash

I love my G502, but I am looking to try out a mouse. I am looking something light, good sensor, onboard memory so I don't have to use the software and ya... just overall simple. I don't need anything feature wise, just something light that works great.

So I was debating between the Rival and the Avior 7000. I believe the Rival is much heavier, right? What about smoothing, tracking, etc...? I use between 400 and 1600dpi (depending on which monitor I am working on).

Would you suggest this one over the Avior 7000? or not? Maybe I should wait for the Zowie? I use a palm grip most of the times... on rare occasion, I will use my fingers or claw (deathadder 2013).


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterBash*
> 
> I love my G502, but I am looking to try out a mouse. I am looking something light, good sensor, onboard memory so I don't have to use the software and ya... just overall simple. I don't need anything feature wise, just something light that works great.
> 
> So I was debating between the Rival and the Avior 7000. I believe the Rival is much heavier, right? What about smoothing, tracking, etc...? I use between 400 and 1600dpi (depending on which monitor I am working on).
> 
> Would you suggest this one over the Avior 7000? or not? Maybe I should wait for the Zowie? I use a palm grip most of the times... on rare occasion, I will use my fingers or claw (deathadder 2013).


If you can fingertip, the Avior is much better in a couple of ways than the Rival. If you want to try a palm mouse and don't lift too much, the Naos 7000 is something to consider as well.


----------



## MaximilianKohler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterBash*
> 
> I love my G502, but I am looking to try out a mouse. I am looking something light, good sensor, onboard memory so I don't have to use the software and ya... just overall simple. I don't need anything feature wise, just something light that works great.
> 
> So I was debating between the Rival and the Avior 7000. I believe the Rival is much heavier, right? What about smoothing, tracking, etc...? I use between 400 and 1600dpi (depending on which monitor I am working on).
> 
> Would you suggest this one over the Avior 7000? or not? Maybe I should wait for the Zowie? I use a palm grip most of the times... on rare occasion, I will use my fingers or claw (deathadder 2013).


I would definitely recommend to wait and try the FK1 and/or kone pure military.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLZ2riVNLJly0KG7Z8albMETEmbRB8bCzd


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaximilianKohler*
> 
> I would definitely recommend to wait and try the FK1 and/or kone pure military.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLZ2riVNLJly0KG7Z8albMETEmbRB8bCzd


For palm? I doubt the FK1 is large enough, it's hardly larger than the original FK. KPM, maybe.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterBash*
> 
> I love my G502, but I am looking to try out a mouse. I am looking something light, good sensor, onboard memory so I don't have to use the software and ya... just overall simple. I don't need anything feature wise, just something light that works great.
> 
> So I was debating between the Rival and the Avior 7000. I believe the Rival is much heavier, right? What about smoothing, tracking, etc...? I use between 400 and 1600dpi (depending on which monitor I am working on).
> 
> Would you suggest this one over the Avior 7000? or not? Maybe I should wait for the Zowie? I use a palm grip most of the times... on rare occasion, I will use my fingers or claw (deathadder 2013).


I did not try the Avior, but the shape of the Rival was better than the NAOS for me in many ways. It all depends on your grip.


----------



## FredgHar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> I think they were all solved, but I will say that all 3310 mice vary in their performance on hard mats. They work best with cloth. Some hard surfaces track fine but the LOD increases a lot.


You mean if some1 just install recent firmware update no problems should occur, and old ones are solved right? Or some specific firmware version only is good to go?


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FredgHar*
> 
> You mean if some1 just install recent firmware update no problems should occur, and old ones are solved right? Or some specific firmware version only is good to go?


I don't have a Rival anymore. AFAIK the newest should be fine.


----------



## laggerhh

Updated to the newest one today all problems were fixed in the last one it feels grate now


----------



## ChevChelios

have a bunch of questions about the Rival :

1) the sensor is *identical* to the one in Naos 7000 ? 3310 ?

2) I know this is very personal, but how would you rate its comfortability for the right-handed ? specifically for the palm grip and for casual, relaxed use .. I mean I play as much as the next guy, but I spend even more time lazily browsing the web (definitely a palm grip for that if possible) and I want it to be as comfortable as possible .. usually I only even notice things like that during web surfing, in games I'm so focused on the game that I never notice it lol









P.S. my hands are on the larger side

3) I know it has rubber grips on the side, but what about the top surface ? Is it glossy/mat/rubberized ?

4) Any light/LED indication of when you switch CPI ? The Sensei RAW has 2 CPI modes - small on/off light near the switch button shows you which it is .. anything like that here ?


----------



## TK421

1. yes but the firmware is different (different max dpi interpolation)

2. Having tried the Rival, I think it has a great shape, but too big for my liking. (i have small hands)

3. Matte dry with slight rubber. Is very dry to me, I don't like it. The rubber nips on the side feels sharp on the edges, but grippy.


----------



## SimoFLC

hello this is what happened to my new rival i already send in back. very poor material!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOC1nGFQi8o


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimoFLC*
> 
> hello this is what happened to my new rival i already send in back. very poor material!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOC1nGFQi8o


Is the LMB and RMB touching each other? Or microswitch failure?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimoFLC*
> 
> hello this is what happened to my new rival i already send in back. very poor material!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOC1nGFQi8o


How about not purposely putting pressure from the side? If you put your fingers on the mouse in a normal manner this does not happen.

Or maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## SimoFLC

that was just to show to the store what happened.
but when you play you can't control perfectly your finger, and every time you move a little on left side the lbm it getting that problem.
for sure material looks poor and soft,is not a problem of microswitch.
problem is how they build mouse!


----------



## MaximilianKohler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> have a bunch of questions about the Rival :
> 
> 1) the sensor is *identical* to the one in Naos 7000 ? 3310 ?
> 
> 2) I know this is very personal, but how would you rate its comfortability for the right-handed ? specifically for the palm grip and for casual, relaxed use .. I mean I play as much as the next guy, but I spend even more time lazily browsing the web (definitely a palm grip for that if possible) and I want it to be as comfortable as possible .. usually I only even notice things like that during web surfing, in games I'm so focused on the game that I never notice it lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P.S. my hands are on the larger side*
> 
> 3) I know it has rubber grips on the side, but what about the top surface ? Is it glossy/mat/rubberized ?
> 
> 4) Any light/LED indication of when you switch CPI ? The Sensei RAW has 2 CPI modes - small on/off light near the switch button shows you which it is .. anything like that here ?


I have large hands as well and the Rival was so thin that it made my hand cramp.


----------



## gnrtb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimoFLC*
> 
> hello this is what happened to my new rival i already send in back. very poor material!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOC1nGFQi8o


Maybe you wasted all the 20 millions clicks already ?


----------



## SimoFLC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gnrtb*
> 
> Maybe you wasted all the 20 millions clicks already ?
























ahahahaha, i'm very fast clicker!!


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gnrtb*
> 
> Maybe you wasted all the 20 millions clicks already ?


it's rated up to 30m


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gnrtb*
> 
> Maybe you wasted all the 20 millions clicks already ?


Probably by constantly clicking on the Steelseries web support button.......


----------



## SimoFLC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> Probably by constantly clicking on the Steelseries web support button.......


----------



## SimoFLC

anyway i sent in back the stuff, now i have logitech g400, mamba or deathadder,should i stay with those?new zowie fk1 is coming in this month.
I like to try all kind the mouse and choose the best for me, alot of friends and formu told then rival was the best, but now i'm really disaponited about their stuff.should give them another chance and let me send again rival or change right away?


----------



## MaximilianKohler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimoFLC*
> 
> anyway i sent in back the stuff, now i have logitech g400, mamba or deathadder,should i stay with those?new zowie fk1 is coming in this month.
> I like to try all kind the mouse and choose the best for me, alot of friends and formu told then rival was the best, but now i'm really disaponited about their stuff.should give them another chance and let me send again rival or change right away?


Rival is definitely *not* "the best".

Do you have any issues with your g400 and DA?

Did you feel any benefits from using the Rival?


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimoFLC*
> 
> anyway i sent in back the stuff, now i have logitech g400, mamba or deathadder,should i stay with those?new zowie fk1 is coming in this month.
> I like to try all kind the mouse and choose the best for me, alot of friends and formu told then rival was the best, but now i'm really disaponited about their stuff.should give them another chance and let me send again rival or change right away?


I'll get a Rival soon (and a Roccat Taito), I'll write my impressions in this thread


----------



## SimoFLC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaximilianKohler*
> 
> Rival is definitely *not* "the best".
> 
> Do you have any issues with your g400 and DA?
> 
> Did you feel any benefits from using the Rival?


i'm testing now g400, but that cable is orrible, and i don't want any bungee
g400 in game is not smooth like rival and acurate but i was try that just one day.
i love razer, but also doesn't look accurate like rival.
what about new zowie fk1?


----------



## the1freeMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimoFLC*
> 
> i'm testing now g400, but that cable is orrible, and i don't want any bungee
> g400 in game is not smooth like rival and acurate but i was try that just one day.
> i love razer, but also doesn't look accurate like rival.
> what about new zowie fk1?


What's wrong about the G400 cable? It's long and light, braided just pulls more.
If you have the back of your desk to a wall, stick something in between so that the cable doesn't all go down.
Or just do a couple loops and tape it down.
G400 should be used at 800dpi for best performance.
What version of deathadder do you have?
The 3G I find pretty accurate.


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1freeMan*
> 
> What's wrong about the G400 cable? It's long and light, braided just pulls more.
> If you have the back of your desk to a wall, stick something in between so that the cable doesn't all go down.
> Or just do a couple loops and tape it down.
> G400 should be used at 800dpi for best performance.
> What version of deathadder do you have?
> The 3G if find pretty accurate.


Not sure what his issue is, but the G400 cable is notorious for breaking. It's great for flexibility, but it's just a bit flimsy.


----------



## SimoFLC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1freeMan*
> 
> What's wrong about the G400 cable? It's long and light, braided just pulls more.
> If you have the back of your desk to a wall, stick something in between so that the cable doesn't all go down.
> Or just do a couple loops and tape it down.
> G400 should be used at 800dpi for best performance.
> What version of deathadder do you have?
> The 3G I find pretty accurate.


yeah now i fixed cable in back of desk, i have DA 2013, cable of g400 is too hard, but with little patient adn scotch tape is good!


----------



## SimoFLC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> Not sure what his issue is, but the G400 cable is notorious for breaking. It's great for flexibility, but it's just a bit flimsy.


is everythink but not flexible!


----------



## jderbs

Updated the software and now the mouse is never detected. Any ideas?


----------



## SimoFLC

i was try this mouse for 2/3 days, and never dtected!!now the store send the second mouse and i s worst the first, i'm going to post second video soon!!unbelievable!!!


----------



## SimoFLC

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3_u_HmrhfU&feature=youtu.be
second mouse, ahahah epic fail STEELSERIES!come on how can i play like this!!!!please!


----------



## gnrtb

does it click normally when you press it normally ? mine used to do weird noises and felt loose when pressing from some odd angles (LMB), but I think it got better after a month.

Also you need to confirm the mouse isn't fake ... send the serial number to SS support. Maybe your store got a stock of fake mice.


----------



## SimoFLC

yes, if i press rbm in vertical line, i got no problem, and i don't buy a mouse if i have to wait 1 month for let it work properly,i send a ticket with all information to steelseries, i'm waitin gfor answer


----------



## yzefeeR

Do you guys like DOTA 2?


----------



## MaximilianKohler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yzefeeR*
> 
> Do you guys like DOTA 2?


No, why?


----------



## yzefeeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaximilianKohler*
> 
> No, why?


Just wanted to point out the Rival Dota 2 Edition. Check out the pic.







I dont like Dota either.


----------



## ChevChelios

Dota 2 is great and yeah, that Dota 2- themed SS Rival mouse will be sold at the Secret Shop @ Ti4


----------



## Skar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yzefeeR*
> 
> Just wanted to point out the Rival Dota 2 Edition. Check out the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont like Dota either.


Was probably tough to convince anybody to use the dota edition kana


----------



## SimoFLC

done!


----------



## Mr Mari0o

didi the new update and i feel as if my mouse keeps changing DPI on me while playing games. anyone else having that issue ???


----------



## fARIA95

I bought the Steelseries Rival and the Steelseries Engine 3, does not recognize it.
The Engine 3 tells me: "Plug in the SteelSeries device to get started."
I've tried different USB ports, but even so the engine does not recognize it.

Does someone had the same problem and can help me?


----------



## SimoFLC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fARIA95*
> 
> I bought the Steelseries Rival and the Steelseries Engine 3, does not recognize it.
> The Engine 3 tells me: "Plug in the SteelSeries device to get started."
> I've tried different USB ports, but even so the engine does not recognize it.
> 
> Does someone had the same problem and can help me?


download not the last update of engine 3 , it's working


----------



## SimoFLC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fARIA95*
> 
> I bought the Steelseries Rival and the Steelseries Engine 3, does not recognize it.
> The Engine 3 tells me: "Plug in the SteelSeries device to get started."
> I've tried different USB ports, but even so the engine does not recognize it.
> 
> Does someone had the same problem and can help me?


http://www.touslesdrivers.com/index.php?v_page=23&v_code=39439&v_langue=en
link


----------



## Deceived

They finally make the perfect moba/fps mouse and fail to deliver omron's.


----------



## MaximilianKohler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deceived*
> 
> They finally make the perfect moba/fps mouse and fail to deliver omron's.


Perfect my ass.


----------



## SimoFLC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaximilianKohler*
> 
> Perfect my ass.


changed 2 rival, and now steelseries has to send me a third, looks perfect?
software doesn't work!
i'm using now g400, and is great!software it's a rock, no one problem!please!


----------



## gnrtb

This is unbelievable, 1 month after the replacement and the scroll button double-clicks again, a few times a day... I find the same tab opened twice when I didn't double click it myself for sure.
Seriously just don't buy this mouse , the only reason I bought it was the "superb" sensor which turned out to have acceleration. Whatever you think of "consistent acceleration", DA doesn't have this, and those theories about getting used to a different sensitivity for every speed, where your speed can't be felt and isn't consistent in real life, are not valid in my book.


----------



## Mariachi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gnrtb*
> 
> This is unbelievable, 1 month after the replacement and the scroll button double-clicks again, a few times a day... I find the same tab opened twice when I didn't double click it myself for sure.
> Seriously just don't buy this mouse , the only reason I bought it was the "superb" sensor which turned out to have acceleration. Whatever you think of "consistent acceleration", DA doesn't have this, and those theories about getting used to a different sensitivity for every speed, where your speed can't be felt and isn't consistent in real life, are not valid in my book.


Why you think there is acceleration?
Actually for me the feeling is a bit off, sensei somehow felt more controllable.


----------



## gnrtb

Someone posted a video showing it has positive acceleration . He also tried the same test with his equipment for DA and some logitech mouse that had 0 acceleration.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gnrtb*
> 
> Someone posted a video showing it has positive acceleration . He also tried the same test with his equipment for DA and some logitech mouse that had 0 acceleration.


There is more to accel than just the linear test you mean.
Jump into a game with a A3090 or 3310 mouse (they all have very little, hardly noticable accel...) and do this

1. Draw small circles in the air
2. Fast flick right
3. Slow swipe left
4. Repeat

If you leave out step 1 (small circles) you'll experience more accel than with those circular movements before.
So accel testing is influenced by other movement factors too.
Not to say that with or without the circles the accel is really negligable, much lower than you muscle accuracy (at least at my 60cm/360)


----------



## gnrtb

Anyway like I said, very low quality components and not the best sensor. Combined with a weird shape that makes you click much slower than you would with other mice, if you try to compare.


----------



## metal571

It's the best sensor currently available next to the 3366.


----------



## oxidized

i was about to buy this mouse, but then i read all the comments, most are bad, should i still buy it, i understand it has any genre of problem, what do you suggest?


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimoFLC*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3_u_HmrhfU&feature=youtu.be
> second mouse, ahahah epic fail STEELSERIES!come on how can i play like this!!!!please!


From your comments alone it seems like you are very hard on the mice you use. Either that or have extremely bad luck.

I've had the rival since it came out and don't have any issues or anything close to the problems you have.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oxidized*
> 
> i was about to buy this mouse, but then i read all the comments, most are bad, should i still buy it, i understand it has any genre of problem, what do you suggest?


I suggest picking it up and trying it. A lot of the negative comments are from users being overly nitpicky.

As stated earlier I haven't had any issues with this mouse and I'm pretty hard to please.


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> I suggest picking it up and trying it. A lot of the negative comments are from users being overly nitpicky.
> 
> As stated earlier I haven't had any issues with this mouse and I'm pretty hard to please.


Ty, waiting for more opinions


----------



## MaximilianKohler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oxidized*
> 
> Ty, waiting for more opinions


My opinion is that every mouse is flawed in their own way and you have to do your own research and testing to determine which flaws bother you the least.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1139543/official-the-mouse-suggestion-thread/2600_50#post_22420357

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLZ2riVNLJly0KG7Z8albMETEmbRB8bCzd


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oxidized*
> 
> Ty, waiting for more opinions


I've also had mine since release and zero problems so far, my cousin also bought one and zero problems with his also.


----------



## Nastye

I've had mine since xmas 2013 and sometimes when I'm playing cs:go my aim jumps a bit. It only happens in cs:go, with m_rawinput on and off. Doesn't happen on desk or hearthstone. Direction is random, but its always 1-2 inches on the screen.
Had this issue on 800 [email protected] and [email protected], using it on a QcK+. And I feel like the Switches for LMB + RMB are way too easy to press?

E: Nevermind, i just closed Engine completely and it seems to be good.


----------



## SimoFLC

http://youtu.be/KSoWdVuQT14
finally one mouse without problem!third one!


----------



## Dyseus

I picked up a Rival in Dec, and so far have liked it. Minor gripe would be scrolling quick on the mouse makes this wierd whiny sound.
Yesterday my thumb kept 'catching' on the rubber under the fourth mouse button, and when I looked, I found the rubber is disintegrating. All the little dots near the back are flattening out, and the rubber is falling/peeling off.
The 'divot' in the picture goes almost all the way through the rubber, its just melting/disintegrating off, and leaving rubber pieces all over.


----------



## maninblue

not mine, but i'm impressed


----------



## trhead

WOW lol. Now that's hardcore gaming


----------



## writer21

Geez ya grip so hard. With this mouse there is no need to grip so hard. I just basically have my hand lying on the mouse with slight squeeze and it helps with the glide as well.

I used to be like that gripping hard until my hands would hurt after a while.


----------



## metal571

Just smells like typical SS quality to me


----------



## zealord

wow. I have a rival too and mine doesn't even look half as bad, although I have used it every day since I bought it on release date.

But the rubber grip is deteriorating on my rival aswell.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> wow. I have a rival too and mine doesn't even look half as bad, although I have used it every day since I bought it on release date.
> 
> But the rubber grip is deteriorating on my rival aswell.


Some people have acidic oils in their hands. Mutants yo. On the plus side, he now has a custom Rival with ergonomics that fit his hand and grip perfectly.


----------



## the1onewolf

You know what they say.
Steel series best series!!!


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Some people have acidic oils in their hands. Mutants yo. On the plus side, he now has a custom Rival with ergonomics that fit his hand and grip perfectly.


like the indentation where homer sits on the couch


----------



## Arc0s

I have mine since release and the rubber is just fine, I guess some people just have a death grip


----------



## Nastye

Do any of you experience multiple clicks per mouse-wheel-click? I open and close tabs in chrome with the mouse wheel and usually open the same link 2-4 times instead of once.

BTW: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ft593lco8prhkoi/2014-07-25%2015.58.13.jpg this is mine. Doesn't look quite as bad? Even though I have very sweaty hands.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nastye*
> 
> Do any of you experience multiple clicks per mouse-wheel-click? I open and close tabs in chrome with the mouse wheel and usually open the same link 2-4 times instead of once.
> 
> BTW: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ft593lco8prhkoi/2014-07-25%2015.58.13.jpg this is mine. Doesn't look quite as bad? Even though I have very sweaty hands.


Switch failure already?


----------



## Nastye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Switch failure already?


No idea, might be. Coupled with the jumping cursor in CS:GO I get quite annoyed at times. But I don't want to RMA it since I'd need another mouse for the time


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> SteelSeries Switches
> 
> Our proprietary SteelSeries engineered switches have a lifetime of over 30 million clicks and are the high-speed conduit between the sensor and mouse clicks. The audible mouse click is subtle, while delivering quick, tactile responsiveness


what kind of switches are these ? Omron-based or something else ?

Quote:


> Do any of you experience multiple clicks per mouse-wheel-click? *I open and close tabs in chrome with the mouse wheel and usually open the same link 2-4 times instead of once*.


I had this with one of the left side buttons on the Sensei RAW .. would close more then one tab with 1 press


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> *what kind of switches are these ? Omron-based or something else ?*
> 
> I had this with one of the left side buttons on the Sensei RAW .. would close more then one tab with 1 press


Proprietary steelseries (probably some cheap stuff, I don't believe it's better than omron)


----------



## the1onewolf

I think its a zhiji made switch.


----------



## gnrtb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nastye*
> 
> Do any of you experience multiple clicks per mouse-wheel-click? I open and close tabs in chrome with the mouse wheel and usually open the same link 2-4 times instead of once.
> 
> BTW: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ft593lco8prhkoi/2014-07-25%2015.58.13.jpg this is mine. Doesn't look quite as bad? Even though I have very sweaty hands.


Yes.








I had this problem with the scroll wheel button after a month, replaced the mouse, and it started to happen again with the new mouse after a month.















Happens around 10% of the time.


----------



## yzefeeR

The Rival uses TTC switches on MID Click. TTC is well known for switch failure.


----------



## Nastye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yzefeeR*
> 
> The Rival uses TTC switches on MID Click. TTC is well known for switch failure.


Any way to replace them along with the LMB and RMB switches myself?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nastye*
> 
> Any way to replace them along with the LMB and RMB switches myself?


Have a read: http://www.overclock.net/t/1216141/swapping-microswitches-for-dummies


----------



## Nastye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Have a read: http://www.overclock.net/t/1216141/swapping-microswitches-for-dummies


Hm, I think I should make sure that the sensor works as it should before I modify anything about the switches








https://www.dropbox.com/s/w0no8uhhslhyzoo/2014-07-27%2017.49.12.jpg
That could be the reason I guess..?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nastye*
> 
> Hm, I think I should make sure that the sensor works as it should before I modify anything about the switches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/w0no8uhhslhyzoo/2014-07-27%2017.49.12.jpg
> That could be the reason I guess..?


I can't really make that pic out :/


----------



## Nastye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I can't really make that pic out :/


https://www.dropbox.com/s/cjppljmwuf7b1yw/2014-07-28%2016.28.15.jpg
It was just a hair. ^^


----------



## Deceived

Okay, well someone needs to disect an old xai and swap the TTC switches in the rival to see if the Omrons will work from the Xai.









I don't have two rival's or I would do this on my used one.

I want to replace Left Click, Right Click and Mouse wheel most likely.

Possible Mouse 3/4 too if they're better from the Xai, but I doubt they are that much better.

Would be nice if Steelseries would just charge like 15 usd more for a Rival with proper Omrons.


----------



## yzefeeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deceived*
> 
> Okay, well someone needs to disect an old xai and swap the TTC switches in the rival to see if the Omrons will work from the Xai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have two rival's or I would do this on my used one.
> 
> I want to replace Left Click, Right Click and Mouse wheel most likely.
> 
> Possible Mouse 3/4 too if they're better from the Xai, but I doubt they are that much better.
> 
> Would be nice if Steelseries would just charge like 15 usd more for a Rival with proper Omrons.


Actually the new SS Branded switches feel very nice. The problem is they dont use them everywhere. They only use them on left and right clicks. For Mid click they use TTC Red, for the CPI button they use TTC white and they use Kailh for the side buttons... SAD STORY.


----------



## Justhavocman

Just a quick question , is it true that the rubberized coating wears out in mere weeks ?


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justhavocman*
> 
> Just a quick question , is it true that the rubberized coating wears out in mere weeks ?


in my friends case, took him just under a week lol

But then again, his rival is FUBAR, it skips around when not moving the sensor, no firmware update has fixed it for him

I wouldent reccomend this mouse to anyone really, the issues its had so far plus steelseries support?, unless you get it for free, go elsewhere tbh


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justhavocman*
> 
> Just a quick question , is it true that the rubberized coating wears out in mere weeks ?


Having seen a RIval on a demo unit, I'd say yes.

The Mionix mouse remains almost flawless even though it's displayed right beside the Rival, so I'd suggest you opt for that.


----------



## Justhavocman

Damn i was ready to pull the trigger on one , well cant get my hands on a mionix in greece


----------



## F120

For what it's worth, I've had mine for 6 months and there's only some wear around where my thumb grips the mouse and almost no wear on the right side.

I do like the switches they used too. Always felt Omrons were way too light.

Don't know if I can recommend Steelseries though. I had two Sensei's before this, one had a noisy scroll wheel within a week and the other one had crap LMB/RMB out of the box. This was basically the last chance I was giving them and so far it's worked out.


----------



## Nastye

My Rival also only has some minor wear where my thumb/pinky rest even though my hands are really really sweaty when playing. The cursor seems to skip around IN CSGO every now and then but nowhere else. And the switch behind the mouse wheel seems to be rather crappy.


----------



## lunatics

Is it possible to replace the USB cord on this mouse? I know on some mice you could buy replacement cables that could kind of just plug into the mouse, is something like this possible at all with this mouse, if so is it possible to switch it with a braided cable? I really like the feel of the mouse and everything about it, but I'm worried the cable quality might not hold up in the long run.

One other thing is I just got this mouse yesterday and I notice there seems to be a significantly bigger gap between the right mouse button and "the mouse" than on the left side, is this normal and are other peoples mice like this or is it just a defect on mine? I just want to make sure everything is up to par, I'm still having trouble deciding whether or not I want to keep this mouse or get something else. I like everything about it but the cheap cable and talk of cheap switches kind of worries me for such an expensive mouse, when you could buy something from another company in the same price range or a little more, with seemingly much better quality.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> there seems to be a significantly bigger gap between the right mouse button and "the mouse" than on the left side, is this normal and are other peoples mice like this or is it just a defect on mine?


yes .. my Rival has it too and it bothers me .. my ring finger if often in that gap and it messes up the grip

I pretty much made up to only use mice that have their LMB/RMB bordered with the frame of the mouse (i.e. a design like in the XTD line or logitech mice or Mionix Naos rather then Rival or Kone Pure line)


----------



## writer21

So I haven't checked this thread in a while. Is it safe to update firmware yet? I'm still on 150.0.0.0.


----------



## JulioCesarSF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> So I haven't checked this thread in a while. Is it safe to update firmware yet? I'm still on 150.0.0.0.


Yes it is.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lunatics*
> 
> Is it possible to replace the USB cord on this mouse? I know on some mice you could buy replacement cables that could kind of just plug into the mouse, is something like this possible at all with this mouse, if so is it possible to switch it with a braided cable? I really like the feel of the mouse and everything about it, but I'm worried the cable quality might not hold up in the long run.
> 
> One other thing is I just got this mouse yesterday and I notice there seems to be a significantly bigger gap between the right mouse button and "the mouse" than on the left side, is this normal and are other peoples mice like this or is it just a defect on mine? I just want to make sure everything is up to par, I'm still having trouble deciding whether or not I want to keep this mouse or get something else. I like everything about it but the cheap cable and talk of cheap switches kind of worries me for such an expensive mouse, when you could buy something from another company in the same price range or a little more, with seemingly much better quality.


Not a defect, just crappy build quality/design. That design lets in a lot of dust. The tolerances are MUCH tighter in mice like my Avior for example. I think multiple people on here can attest to that.


----------



## lunatics

Yeah I'm having trouble deciding if I want to keep this mouse or not. I like the feel and shape of it for the most part and it seems like an alright mouse, but there seems to be a lot of sub par build quality parts in it for such an expensive mouse when I could spend about the same money or a little more and get something that seems to be a little more reliable and built better/.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lunatics*
> 
> Yeah I'm having trouble deciding if I want to keep this mouse or not. I like the feel and shape of it for the most part and it seems like an alright mouse, but there seems to be a lot of sub par build quality parts in it for such an expensive mouse when I could spend about the same money or a little more and get something that seems to be a little more reliable and built better/.


I actually went from the Rival to my Avior for the same kind of reasons but also because since I'm a fingertip and really liked the Sensei shape I wanted another ambi. Just so happens the Avior is also built with significantly more quality and has never failed me in the most intense play yet. You can also adjust the LOD manually on it which you can't do with the Rival.

Of course, that was then, and this is now. There are other 3310s to choose from as well like the FK1 and KPM.


----------



## Kabian

So SS just announced a new Fnatic Rival, Apex and 9H... Anyone has checked that out yet?


----------



## Daitro

SteelSeries really should have made the left and right rubberised grips user-replaceable and make them available in a variety of colours. As now we've seen they're making different coloured grips for the different editions (DOTA, FNATIC etc). They could have made a killing selling kits.


----------



## boogdud

I have no idea what you guys are doing to your mice, but I have two that I have used literally every day for, what, 9 months now? The rubber grips still look brand new. You guys must really muscle your mice, or you have some kind of xenomorph acid sweat I guess. Or maybe they were defective to begin with (bad stock of rubber maybe?). Very strange. I was worried about it happening to mine when they showed the original pics of the mouse, but mine still look brand new.


----------



## CelluliteMaster

hi im considering buying a rival today, im a previous g400-user (and i liked it, except for freeze/disc issue).

im a palm + fingergrip

are there any issues with this mouse that i should be aware of? people talk about DPI issues n firmware issues


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CelluliteMaster*
> 
> hi im considering buying a rival today, im a previous g400-user (and i liked it, except for freeze/disc issue).
> 
> im a palm + fingergrip
> 
> are there any issues with this mouse that i should be aware of? people talk about DPI issues n firmware issues


firmware issue fixed if you update it

the CPi count deviates a bit from the actual software display (see Ino's review)

coating wears off very fast

ttc switches on other buttons lead to shorter lifetime

rubber side grip melting

first batch shell issue (mb1/2 touches)

steelseries support

QC problems varies by mouse


----------



## lunatics

So previously I have been using the Kinzu V2 and I got really used to the size and weight of it and shape/feel of it. My only problem with it is the fact that it does not have side buttons on it and that really kills the mouse for me but I got it for 5 bucks and it has lasted me a while and will be a good spare/backup mouse. I bought the Rival intending to replace it. I used to use a Logitech G5 before I got my Kinzu so I thought the size and weight of the Rival would be good. I think I got too used to a lighter and smaller mouse and holding this one now feels a little weird. I'm sure I could get used to it but some of the posts in this thread have me a little concerned and I'm really not a fan of the right side mouse button and how big of a gap they leave there, it just kind of feels like poor quality. I'm thinking about returning the rival and picking up a sensei as this is the original mouse I considered getting and has much more similar size and shape to the kinzu I have gotten used to but with side buttons on it. My only real concern is that it is a laser sensor instead of optical, is this that bad though? Does anyone have any experience with the Sensei and opinions on it?

Also if the Sensei is not a good option, as there seems to be plenty of negative things about that mouse too, what might be a good option for me in terms of size/weight/shape of the kinzu/sensei but with better sensors?


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lunatics*
> 
> So previously I have been using the Kinzu V2 and I got really used to the size and weight of it and shape/feel of it. My only problem with it is the fact that it does not have side buttons on it and that really kills the mouse for me but I got it for 5 bucks and it has lasted me a while and will be a good spare/backup mouse. I bought the Rival intending to replace it. I used to use a Logitech G5 before I got my Kinzu so I thought the size and weight of the Rival would be good. I think I got too used to a lighter and smaller mouse and holding this one now feels a little weird. I'm sure I could get used to it but some of the posts in this thread have me a little concerned and I'm really not a fan of the right side mouse button and how big of a gap they leave there, it just kind of feels like poor quality. I'm thinking about returning the rival and picking up a sensei as this is the original mouse I considered getting and has much more similar size and shape to the kinzu I have gotten used to but with side buttons on it. My only real concern is that it is a laser sensor instead of optical, is this that bad though? Does anyone have any experience with the Sensei and opinions on it?
> 
> Also if the Sensei is not a good option, as there seems to be plenty of negative things about that mouse too, what might be a good option for me in terms of size/weight/shape of the kinzu/sensei but with better sensors?


Zowie FK1. Don't buy a Sensei if you are concerned about the sensor, because there are definitely things to be concerned about for that mouse.


----------



## lunatics

How is the size of the Avior 7000? It looks like the 3 mice (between the rival and other 2) have the same sensor? Is the Avior 7000 any better in terms of overall build quality vs the FK1?


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lunatics*
> 
> How is the size of the Avior 7000? It looks like the 3 mice (between the rival and other 2) have the same sensor? Is the Avior 7000 any better in terms of overall build quality vs the FK1?


Judging by my '13 FK build quality, Rival << Avior = FK1 aka the Rival is much less quality build than the other two


----------



## Vorsplummi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> Judging by my '13 FK build quality, Rival << Avior = FK1 aka the Rival is much less quality build than the other two


I agree. The mouse doesn't have same prerium feel like Logitech mice for example. Clicks are bit mushy and the mouse rattles when moving fast.

That being said the coating and ergonomics are so perfect for my hand that Rival has become my number one choice and I've tried pretty much every mouse these market has to offer.


----------



## ChevChelios

I actually like Rivals LMB/RMB clicks more then the G502


----------



## boogdud

I don't think the clicks are mushy at all. The switches are certainly more quiet than most others. The problem I have with them is that they require more force to actuate which gives me fatigue in really click heavy games like diablo, sc2, dota2, etc.


----------



## ChevChelios

yes, G502 definitely requires less force (Omrons), but I actually felt that G502s were *too* light, sometimes they'd get pressed just from me resting my finger pads on them, with no effort made

I wonder if the lesser surface area of the G502s LMB/RMB is a factor


----------



## lunatics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> I actually went from the Rival to my Avior for the same kind of reasons but also because since I'm a fingertip and really liked the Sensei shape I wanted another ambi. Just so happens the Avior is also built with significantly more quality and has never failed me in the most intense play yet. You can also adjust the LOD manually on it which you can't do with the Rival.
> 
> Of course, that was then, and this is now. There are other 3310s to choose from as well like the FK1 and KPM.


I ended up ordering an Avior 7000 on Amazon which should arive today. I think I will be a lot more happy with that then the Rival. the KPM looks like it has a little bit of a weird shape and the FK1 I have trouble even finding anywhere that says they sell it, amazon says it would be shipped within 1-3 months. At the end of the day I'm also a fan of the light gimic so I think this mouse will work out for me. I haven't had much time to use the Rival for gaming since I've had it but over the past couple days I sat down playing some CSGO with it and I just feel so off, I think because of the size and weight compared to what I had been using for so long, and it makes me feel like I have more mousepad real estate with a mouse that size. Gonna test out the Avior the next couple days and decide what I want to do, but I have a feeling the Rival is going to be getting returned before I go to work tomorrow.


----------



## boogdud

The problem for me with the avior 7000 was that the mouse wheel is placed way too far forward. FK, Rival, etc. no problems but for some reason vs other mice designs they placed the wheel at the very front of the mouse. You almost have to palm it to get good placement on the wheel, which for a smaller ambi mouse is very unnatural (to palm one), for me.


----------



## Kabian

You
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> Judging by my '13 FK build quality, Rival << Avior = FK1 aka the Rival is much less quality build than the other two


yes, its a sad thing. I own most SS mice, Kinzu, Kana 1&2, sensei & raw, I found the Rival's build quality just doesnt match up. The mouse just doesnt have that solid feel like othe SS mice, and I think I have broke the side button after a few months of use... and the rubber cord is kinda annoying, it always grip on my qck...also, I do prefer glossy black finish on this mouse, as the rubber side grip is good enough.

I actually dont mind paying $20 more for a higher quality Rival...

However, it is very comfortable for palm grip. The rubber grip on the side is very effective, and I can lift the mouse with only my pinky and thumb. The main buttons are light and responsive. The lighting effect are amazing. And the glide is very smooth on my qck.


----------



## boogdud

I wonder if the new "Dota 2" version of the Rival will have different switches? I can't imagine anyone wanting to play Dota2 with a Rival with those heavy right and left clicks (as much right clicking as you have to do).


----------



## shatterboxd3

I'm daydreaming about a Rival [RAW] with the sides being made of the matte coating instead of the soft rubber.

I can live with the mouse buttons not being encased on the edges.
I can live with the large thumb button on the side being mushy.

I love the basic shape of the mouse, it fits my big hand perfectly.

I just hate the rubber wearing down and peeling under my thumb. It bugs me so much. Even if it would have worn down smooth, I'd be Ok with that. but it's not. The bumps wore down, and now its like layers of rubber peeling away one at a time.


----------



## MaximilianKohler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boogdud*
> 
> The problem for me with the avior 7000 was that the mouse wheel is placed way too far forward. FK, Rival, etc. no problems but for some reason vs other mice designs they placed the wheel at the very front of the mouse. You almost have to palm it to get good placement on the wheel, which for a smaller ambi mouse is very unnatural (to palm one), for me.


Interesting...

A far in the front scroll wheel is actually a good thing for many people: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GqjSqM6zwM&t=1m14s


----------



## PowerSlide

mine 8 months in no sign of wear on both side of rubber grip just abit dirty need some cleaning

happy with it


----------



## writer21

How would I clean the oil off top of mouse?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> How would I clean the oil off top of mouse?


You can try with alcohol wipes, but I suspect that the shiny spot is actually wear on the chassis rather than built up oil.


----------



## Nastye

So I tried to downgrade my Rival because of the jumping in CS:GO but it didn't quite work out. Installed Engine 3.2.1 which should have Firmware 1.4.0.0 aboard, but didn't get asked to "upgrade". So they have some sort of downgrade-check included I guess?


----------



## TopiRS

How does this mouse fit if my hand is 17cm long and i use palm grip? i think i got pretty small hands but idk


----------



## Nastye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopiRS*
> 
> How does this mouse fit if my hand is 17cm long and i use palm grip? i think i got pretty small hands but idk




Mayb that helps ;x


----------



## TopiRS

Yes it does help, i see your hand is pretty much same size and the grip looks pretty comfort.


----------



## Kronin

Is there a Rival user who previously had CM Sentinel Advance 2?
And if there is can he tell me which one of them is better when it comes to overall durability?
I know that the both mice are suffering from rubber coating piling off, and I know that Advance 2 right click in some cases makes squeaky noises.


----------



## SimoFLC

I downloaded software 3.2.0 and feel like there is more acceleration,anybody has same issues?


----------



## ChevChelios

just wanted to say something

the Rival may not be a perfect mouse (those feet are far too small !), but it's true and tried to me









I had the G502, _too many stuff & features_ getting in my way --> sold --> went back to the trusty Rival

Naos 7000 had a LMB click like a jackhammer (lol .. prly faulty unit, but still) --> gonna return/exchange it (maybe for an Avior) --> meanwhile back to Rival again









I'll still replace it with my "perfect" mouse (atm looking like XTD Optical or potentially the Mionix Caster), but until then - Rival all da way


----------



## Cybron

I bought mine almost a month ago and I love it! The rubber under the thumb is starting to wear off a bit though, but I like it now even more, 'cause those bumps were a bit too sharp.

I had an issue though with the new 3.2.7 Engine update. Previous 3.2.5 and 3.2.6 were working fine for me, but as I installed the new 3.2.7 Engine my Rival completely stopped responding and cursor would stay idle no matter what. Rebooting doesn't help. The Engine, however, recognizes the mouse and shows that it's plugged in. Anyways, I tried to re-install this 3.2.7 Engine 3 times, but it wouldn't do any good, so I had to go back to 3.2.6 version, which runs stable for me. My OS is Vista Home Premium 32bit. *Does anyone else experience any similar issues with 3.2.7 update?*

So far guys at zendesk didn't seem helpful at all - they were only answering with standard E-Mailing drafts, which tell me that I could use RMA. I don't wanna spend my time waiting for their expertise if the problem is in their software though....


----------



## lookup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybron*
> 
> I bought mine almost a month ago and I love it! The rubber under the thumb is starting to wear off a bit though, but I like it now even more, 'cause those bumps were a bit too sharp.
> 
> I had an issue though with the new 3.2.7 Engine update. Previous 3.2.5 and 3.2.6 were working fine for me, but as I installed the new 3.2.7 Engine my Rival completely stopped responding and cursor would stay idle no matter what. Rebooting doesn't help. The Engine, however, recognizes the mouse and shows that it's plugged in. Anyways, I tried to re-install this 3.2.7 Engine 3 times, but it wouldn't do any good, so I had to go back to 3.2.6 version, which runs stable for me. My OS is Vista Home Premium 32bit. *Does anyone else experience any similar issues with 3.2.7 update?*
> 
> So far guys at zendesk didn't seem helpful at all - they were only answering with standard E-Mailing drafts, which tell me that I could use RMA. I don't wanna spend my time waiting for their expertise if the problem is in their software though....


I have the exact same problem. 3.2.5 and 3.2.6 are working fine but as soon as I install 3.2.7 the mouse stops and nothing helps.


----------



## ChevChelios

3.2.7 works fine for me


----------



## Cybron

*An update:*

I've been talking to guys at Zendesk and they confirmed that /quote/ "The developers are currently investigating this issue; it seems that Windows 32-bit OS's are the most commonly affected". It seems to be true, as I had exactly the same issue when I also tried installing 3.2.7 on my 32-bit Windows Server 2008.

I will try to sum up some info in the bullet points:

- When no driver or Engine software is installed, my Rival is working fine (using the standard MS device drivers)

- I can use my mouse with 3.2.6 Engine. The Engine recognizes the device and allows to tweak all settings, BUT! in the Device Manager the mouse appears as "*HID-compatible mouse*" which is using standard MS device driver.

- If I update Engine software to 3.2.7 version (no matter how - over 3.2.6 or separately) the mouse won't work for the reason that the driver is being not properly installed. If I go to Device Manager now, I see a SteelSeries Rival in HID category with a yellow exclamation mark and the system says that the driver is broken.

-NEW! It becomes possible to run 3.2.7 software *ONLY IF* I do a rollback to a previous driver in the device manager /device properties /driver. Thus the device SteelSeries Rival is disappearing from HID category and HID-compatible mouse appears in _Mice & other pointing devices_ again.

As you can clearly see, the driver itself seems to be the root of all evil in this case. While my device is running on standard MS drivers - everything seems to be fine: all versions of Engine software seem to work and recognize the mouse as a Rival too. However, when there's an attempt to install the drivers it ruins everything...

That means, that somehow 3.2.6 version through its installation process was not attempting to install the driver into the system and that's why it was working fine with MS drivers. 3.2.7 on the other hand is making such an attempt.

*My question is: When you, guys, who had no problems with 3.2.7 Engine, look into Device Manager, do you see SteelSeries Rival there or just a HID-compatible mouse?*


----------



## ChevChelios

in the Device Manager I see just Hid mouse (no yellow exclamation marks)

but in the Control Panel --> Devices and Printers I see "Rival Gaming mouse" (though with a picture of a kb Oo)

Windows 7 SP1 x64


----------



## Daitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybron*
> 
> *An update:*
> 
> *My question is: When you, guys, who had no problems with 3.2.7 Engine, look into Device Manager, do you see SteelSeries Rival there or just a HID-compatible mouse?*


----------



## unbe

Ok i got it, after one hour of pain...

The rival works plung and play.. and with new firmwere don't know why.. sometimes freeze..

The new engine force the diver installation on windows.. and some windows see the mouse as a joystick.. and u have it on controller :\
So for fix it i did that:
Rightclick on the Rival on HID and when u unistall click in "Delate driver bla bla.." plug it off.. and re plug in the mouse.. and GG.

New i have to reconfigurate again alla the setting for each game on steelengine cauz unistalling and reistalling several time i lost those









But now seems fixed.


----------



## JulioCesarSF

Ok, so the HID in Device manager don't let the mouse work normally? Or i need to uninstal it and try again?


----------



## JulioCesarSF

For me it's like this:





Is it using or not the correct driver?

My firmware is 1.8.0.0. What is the best firmware?

Just in case, i opened a ticket in steelseries website.









edit: i rollback to 3.2.1 software and now it's using steelseries driver under device manager. I'm using firmware 1.8.0.0 yet.


----------



## JulioCesarSF

About the driver problem, from SS:

Hi Julio,

The developers are currently investigating this issue; it seems that Windows 32-bit OS's are the most commonly affected. However, there is a workaround that you can try to get the latest version of SteelSeries Engine 3 working with your mouse. Please do the following:

Please uninstall whichever version of SteelSeries Engine 3 you have installed (use control panel or the uninstaller in the programs menu)
Download version 3.2.6 from HERE
Please install this version (3.2.6), your mouse should work after installing
Download version 3.2.7 from http://steelseries.com/engine and install it. Important: Do not uninstall version 3.2.6., the installer will take care of the updating
If you can move your mouse cursor after the installation, you're all set. On some systems, it won't work right away so you'll have to shut down your computer and turn it back on. Once windows loads, your mouse should work again with version 3.2.7
Please give this a try and let us know if you continue to experience this issue.

Thanks,

SteelSeries Support

August 28, 2014 12:37 PM:thumb:


----------



## perfecto

I just got an SS Rival mouse. It feels great, but what bothers me is an cable. It literly glue to my mouse pad, on naked desk is even worse. How to deal with it. Sec question is that on my SS logo there seem to be some little hair like dirt. You have the same? It looks like its under the cover. And third question. Douse scroll at some point lays not tightly and when you tap on it it makes loud noice? I mean scroll it to certain point it looses its tightness and when tap on it it makes "impact" noice. Is it normall? Oh,, and the logo. When I put it on breath mode its not regular like on deathadder. I mean when a logo is about to burn out it "stops" fro a moment and then turn off. Is it normall?


----------



## JulioCesarSF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfecto*
> 
> I just got an SS Rival mouse. It feels great, but what bothers me is an cable. It literly glue to my mouse pad, on naked desk is even worse. How to deal with it. Sec question is that on my SS logo there seem to be some little hair like dirt. You have the same? It looks like its under the cover. And third question. Douse scroll at some point lays not tightly and when you tap on it it makes loud noice? I mean scroll it to certain point it looses its tightness and when tap on it it makes "impact" noice. Is it normall? Oh,, and the logo. When I put it on breath mode its not regular like on deathadder. I mean when a logo is about to burn out it "stops" fro a moment and then turn off. Is it normall?


RMA your mouse.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfecto*
> 
> I just got an SS Rival mouse. It feels great, but what bothers me is an cable. It literly glue to my mouse pad, on naked desk is even worse. How to deal with it. Sec question is that on my SS logo there seem to be some little hair like dirt. You have the same? It looks like its under the cover. And third question. Douse scroll at some point lays not tightly and when you tap on it it makes loud noice? I mean scroll it to certain point it looses its tightness and when tap on it it makes "impact" noice. Is it normall? Oh,, and the logo. When I put it on breath mode its not regular like on deathadder. I mean when a logo is about to burn out it "stops" fro a moment and then turn off. Is it normall?


I really can't tell if that's a bad unit or what...try to get a replacement from the place you bought it from


----------



## tatmMRKIV

So I have had mine for a whjile love it but need another mouse, so are there any other mouses that are supposedly better than this one?


----------



## justyourimage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfecto*
> 
> But its not normall that scroll once gives lower and harder preasure when you slightly and slowly keep on scrolling it up or down?


You feel the pressure / resistance from holding the mouse-wheel down - it 's absolutely normal. Maybe stop trying to imagine faults or getting the perfect product when it 's not hand made. Every single product that has been assembled by industry has it 's little flaws or faults. It 's been checked technically but that can't get all of them. In the end perfect lightning and the like doesn't matter as well if there 's a hair or something behind it since it doesn't hinder it 's performance.

It 's the performance of the the mouse and how you feel when using it which matters.

Don't expect the near 100% perfect product unless it 's handmade and controlled many times

which will also increase the price ten- and triple-fold in return since the time spent towards is is way greater.

That of course doesn't mean you should ignore obviously quality-flaws, just trade it in for another one and be picky where you buy it - so that you can return / exchange it without having to go trough a painfull repair process (which most of the time results in the same product being sent back without them doing anything to it or just getting it exchanged which you could've done yourself when you picked a better online-store).

In the end you should come to that conclusion:

Never buy from that ****ty store again that makes you go trough a repair process for an industrial mouse at that price-point.


----------



## perfecto

WTH are u talking about? Mouse should be without any manufacture flaws and if has any I have right to return it. And If You don't own this mouse or don't know what Iam talking about, please don't respond.


----------



## justyourimage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfecto*
> 
> WTH are u talking about? Mouse should be without any manufacture flaws and if has any I have right to return it. And If You don't own this mouse or don't know what Iam talking about, please don't respond.


I own this mouse and have litteraly none of the problems like you do. I've just edited my post with the conclusion you should come to yourself.

I'll repeat it just once more:

Don't buy from a ****ty store with bad return polices. It 's your own fault.

There is no perfect product that 's assembled BY MACHINES (!!!) always prepare to exchange it beforehand.


----------



## ronal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfecto*
> 
> WTH are u talking about? Mouse should be without any manufacture flaws and if has any I have right to return it. And If You don't own this mouse or don't know what Iam talking about, please don't respond.


Nothing will be 100% perfect, there will be some mice that end up having some glitches after the manufacturing process.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

My mouse I think is perfect.. I mean I got a preorder so maybe its special but so far I have no issues other than the lack of sensitivity degree options, like you only get 2 DPI presets to switch between

I just wish it had more like my tron razer did. but that tron razer had a god awful mousepad

probably the best mouse I ever had was a logitech g9
reallly comfortable, and to this day the best scrollwheel I have ever had the honor of using. it was metal n heavy so it could spin long after you stopped spinning it, or not with the gear button on the bottom

compared to all my other mice I have owned to be honest this rival is just the most like a simple mouse
(no weights)(no lightbike trail)


----------



## ithehappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> My mouse I think is perfect.. I mean I got a preorder so maybe its special but so far I have no issues other than the lack of sensitivity degree options, like you only get 2 DPI presets to switch between
> 
> I just wish it had more like my tron razer did. but that tron razer had a god awful mousepad
> 
> probably the best mouse I ever had was a logitech g9
> reallly comfortable, and to this day the best scrollwheel I have ever had the honor of using. it was metal n heavy so it could spin long after you stopped spinning it, or not with the gear button on the bottom
> 
> compared to all my other mice I have owned to be honest this rival is just the most like a simple mouse
> (no weights)(no lightbike trail)


How long are you using the Rival for?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Since it's release I preordered.

I use it 10hours a day


----------



## ithehappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Since it's release I preordered.
> 
> I use it 10hours a day


Umm, I really have no idea when it was released!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

november maybe? I don't remember either, I just know I preordered it and got mine as soon as it was available


----------



## ithehappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> november maybe? I don't remember either, I just know I preordered it and got mine as soon as it was available


Oh, okay, thanks mate.


----------



## justyourimage

*Justing posting my testings of the PMW3310H Sensors performance* in the Steelseries Rival with MouseTester here for finding the best DPI/Polling-Rate relation over many several DPI-Settings to give potential buyers or even users an approximate overview as to what to expect with what settings. However don't take it to serious thought as your own hand movement might produce different results







.

*How I had the testing done:* Drawing an imaginary circle on the mousepad with approx. 7.5cm radius at constant speed (at all tests)
*Used screen-size:* 2560x1440px (important in relation to the movement)
*What the graphs display:* Velocity X/Y - how good the sensor tracks with differnt
*Mousepad used:* Steelseries QCK Clothpad

*Link to the Album with the results:*

http://www.abload.de/gallery.php?key=kP9knsCQ

For the used DPI/HZ see the Image-Name

*My personal conclusion up to date*:

While 125hz Polling-Rate seems to be the best overall it tracks to slow at 1000DPI and above and losses to much detail in relation to the movement (at least that is what I feel). 250hz seems itchy as well, but it could proof good inbetween 800-1500 DPI, I have to test that ingame with Battlefield 4 for a while. Right now I'm using something between 1000-1200 DPI switching from 250hz to 500hz, with Accuracy jumping from 18-32% though it 's pretty unstable. I've had the most consistent results in terms of accuracy and killspeed with 1450-1550-1850 DPI with 500hz-1000hz and an average accuracy of 20-25% rarely going below 20%.

Cheers!


----------



## ithehappy

Guys what's the weight of this mouse excluding the cable?


----------



## IamInsane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ithehappy*
> 
> Guys what's the weight of this mouse excluding the cable?


About 102g.


----------



## ithehappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IamInsane*
> 
> About 102g.


Thanks. Getting one tomorrow.
The length is scaring me though.


----------



## nocebo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ithehappy*
> 
> The length is scaring me though.


Thats what she said 
Sorry someone had to do it


----------



## justyourimage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nocebo*
> 
> Thats what she said
> Sorry someone had to do it


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ithehappy*
> 
> Thanks. Getting one tomorrow.
> The length is scaring me though.


Don't be too intimidated. I have 19cm hands and was able to fingertip it actually


----------



## ithehappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> Don't be too intimidated. I have 19cm hands and was able to fingertip it actually


Thanks. No real option for me either. My hand is around 18.5 cm though, slightly smaller than yours. I shortlisted three mice today, G400s, G500s and and the Rival. While the Logitech's are 131 and 129.7 mm, the Rival is 133. If I can get adjusted with 131, then I can also adjust with 133 mm, at least I believe that. Also if I have seen the reviews right then the Rival has one good thing, the switches are clickable for almost half area of the length, which is good for me, so I don't have to put my fingers really in front of the mouse, which I never do anyway.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ithehappy*
> 
> Thanks. No real option for me either. My hand is around 18.5 cm though, slightly smaller than yours. I shortlisted three mice today, G400s, G500s and and the Rival. While the Logitech's are 131 and 129.7 mm, the Rival is 133. If I can get adjusted with 131, then I can also adjust with 133 mm, at least I believe that. Also if I have seen the reviews right then the Rival has one good thing, the switches are clickable for almost half area of the length, which is good for me, so I don't have to put my fingers really in front of the mouse, which I never do anyway.


Yeah should be fine, the switches can actuate from much farther back on the main buttons for sure.


----------



## MADworld

I'm about to receive my RMA replacement, my first one had a bad scroll wheel, so I was wondering what firmware I should use, is the newest one alright?


----------



## Matirep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ithehappy*
> 
> Thanks. No real option for me either. My hand is around 18.5 cm though, slightly smaller than yours. I shortlisted three mice today, G400s, G500s and and the Rival. While the Logitech's are 131 and 129.7 mm, the Rival is 133. If I can get adjusted with 131, then I can also adjust with 133 mm, at least I believe that. Also if I have seen the reviews right then the Rival has one good thing, the switches are clickable for almost half area of the length, which is good for me, so I don't have to put my fingers really in front of the mouse, which I never do anyway.


Can you please post here your firsts thoughts about the mice? I was so self convinced on getting one but the rubber "grain desintegrating" on the pictures posted here made me to review the decision and now I'm behind G400s or G500 (if I can get one).
Dont know if the RMA covers that kind of issue, looks like a material failure, but here it's very hard to find those 2 models (Rival and G500) so I'm more inclined to buy the G400s (easy 2 find and to replace).


----------



## Vorsplummi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matirep*
> 
> Can you please post here your firsts thoughts about the mice? I was so self convinced on getting one but the rubber "grain desintegrating" on the pictures posted here made me to review the decision and now I'm behind G400s or G500 (if I can get one).
> Dont know if the RMA covers that kind of issue, looks like a material failure, but here it's very hard to find those 2 models (Rival and G500) so I'm more inclined to buy the G400s (easy 2 find and to replace).


I've used both Rival and the original G400 for hundreds of hours. I think they're both really good mice and the choice comes down to shape. I personally like Rival shape more (my hand is about 18.5cm), since you have room for ring and pinky finger on the side of the mouse. With the lip of G400 you have to have three fingers on top.

Switches are good on both. G400 has more feedback to them and they produce a crisp click while Rival sounds more dampened. This again is preference.

Logitech has this premium feeling no other manufacturer comes close to. I have two G400's. Both being used for hundreds of hours without any hitches. Few of my friends use G400 as well and never have a heard about any gripes. So I guess the quality and quality control at Logitech is superb compered to Steelseries or Zowie.

I still use Rival as my daily driver just because the shape is pretty much perfect for me.

Oh yeah about G500. My friend has one. For me it's just a G400 with bad sensor, bad scroll and with too much weight.


----------



## Matirep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorsplummi*
> 
> I've used both Rival and the original G400 for hundreds of hours. I think they're both really good mice and the choice comes down to shape. I personally like Rival shape more (my hand is about 18.5cm), since you have room for ring and pinky finger on the side of the mouse. With the lip of G400 you have to have three fingers on top.
> 
> Switches are good on both. G400 has more feedback to them and they produce a crisp click while Rival sounds more dampened. This again is preference.
> 
> Logitech has this premium feeling no other manufacturer comes close to. I have two G400's. Both being used for hundreds of hours without any hitches. Few of my friends use G400 as well and never have a heard about any gripes. So I guess the quality and quality control at Logitech is superb compered to Steelseries or Zowie.
> 
> I still use Rival as my daily driver just because the shape is pretty much perfect for me.
> 
> Oh yeah about G500. My friend has one. For me it's just a G400 with bad sensor, bad scroll and with too much weight.


Thank you very much, really appreciate your experience with both and sharing them with us. This is of great and very useful value to me because you tested for a long period of time each one, not like a web review based on "flash" tests.
Finally I ran to the store before the midday break (they close for 2-3 hours) and bought the G400s


----------



## shatterboxd3

Anyone know if I would be able to put switches from one of my old mice into the Rival? I've tried so many different mice, but keep going back to the Rival because of its size and shape. I would love it if I could put in old omrons or huanos into the Rival.


----------



## end0rphine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shatterboxd3*
> 
> Anyone know if I would be able to put switches from one of my old mice into the Rival? I've tried so many different mice, but keep going back to the Rival because of its size and shape. I would love it if I could put in old omrons or huanos into the Rival.


Yes, you can.


----------



## shatterboxd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *end0rphine*
> 
> Yes, you can.


Thanks, Yes, yes you can... I now have a Rival with white Huano switches. Just finished testing to make sure it works and put it back together. Clicks are so much more crisp... this is how it should have been.


----------



## justyourimage

It 's so weird I've been doing the aim400kg.ru Exact Aim test for like 3-4 hours yesterday or possibly more comparing the performance of the Rival, G402 and Kana v2. The Rival was at first place consistently - followed by a bit more unsteady / unstable Kana v2 letting alone the even more unstable G402 by far for some reason.

In terms of stability the Rival was by far at the first place (1000DPI/1000hz), I also notice that ingame. To bad it 's to bulky for me to use Claw/Fingertip on since it 's making my hand hurt ingame or better said the movements are to slow and I need to force myself to grip it otherwise. Seems like the sensor isn't half as bad as I tough. To bad the PCB is like monstrous - don't even bother opening it and thinking about putting that thing in another shell since it fills out the whole mouse.

I've ordered a Kone Pure Military with the same sensor - so i'll see if the sensor is consistently as good as the one in the Rival in terms of stability while still maintaining a good amount of accuracy. I really do hope so.

Update 03.10.2014:

Roccat Kone Pure Military implementation is a heck lot of worse then the one in the Rival. Firmware Update is supposed to come out and another one after that (seeing that the last Update was 6 Months - yes six months - ago and they stopped updating the Savu at 2012 I wont put up my hopes high for it ever being finished).

Not that good considering its their Flagship for Small/Mid-Sized mice. I do not recommend it personally after the experience I had with their "Support" (which some people find good - I just call it Stalling Tactics). They just posted here once in the forums when someone shared the email of the Head of Development and stopped after that ... well.


----------



## Aventadoor

I can agree with your findings.
I struggled to do very precise shots with minor adjustments with the G402. Kana V2 was similar, but that mice was way to small for me anyway.
Rival is good, and im waiting my 2nd RMA, so hope it works. Thought it wont replace my EC1 eVo CL


----------



## CodeHex

I'm looking around to buy a new mouse and this Steelseries rival matches my needs. Someone in the forum has ever purchased from Helloemart on Ebay? They sells Rival for just € 42, including shipping. Does anyone have information about this store?
http://www.ebay.it/itm/221515717569?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## kurtextrem

I'll stay at 3.2.6 for now. The 3.2.9 seems to have some smoothing issues (not 100% sure, but something feels off). It could be something in connection with the 3.2.7+ software, which makes Windows (8.1) think it's "just" a HID-compliant mouse. 3.2.6 shows it as "SteelSeries Rival".


----------



## Aventadoor

Finally got a Rival with a working sensor!
However when I hold down right button and scroll, it sometimes touches...








Steelseries QC is the best.

Oh and btw, Im not sure if I wanna try to install new firmare... im afraid something bad will happen again...


----------



## justyourimage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Finally got a Rival with a working sensor!
> However when I hold down right button and scroll, it sometimes touches...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steelseries QC is the best.
> 
> Oh and btw, Im not sure if I wanna try to install new firmare... im afraid something bad will happen again...


_"Never change a running system."_







*

*** unless you are bored


----------



## DivineDark

I installed SSE3.0 last night to change the settings on my Rival, and it prompted me to change the firmware. I went trough with it, but don't know what revision it was, nor did I use it for long enough to measure performance. I basically moved to update my Avior 7000 right after. Did play with that a bit, though.


----------



## Aventadoor

I installed latest firmware and it worked! LOL

Anyway, I think this ia great mice if you get a working 1.
I personally think its a little on the big side, but since there is no ambidextrous mice that is wide enough for me ill stick to it for now.


----------



## Deadeye

How to you check firmware version? and to update the firmware does it prompt it automatic or do i need to check it somewherE?

Update found it









Software 3.2.9
Firmware 1.8.0.0


----------



## Mariachi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Finally got a Rival with a working sensor!
> However when I hold down right button and scroll, it sometimes touches...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steelseries QC is the best.
> 
> Oh and btw, Im not sure if I wanna try to install new firmare... im afraid something bad will happen again...


What was wrong with your previous Rivals? I do experience problems with extra smoothed and delayed cursor. And I'm not sure whether it is a mouse or smth else cause I have similar symptoms with sensei.

And stands for QC?


----------



## Torongo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariachi*
> 
> And stands for QC?


Quality Control


----------



## SimoFLC

at the end i bought mionix sk insteda of Rival, another world, guys


----------



## X6SweexLV

Does anyone have bought a new SteelSeries Rival Fnatic Editon or there is a remedy the problem, which was the normal version?


----------



## Maximillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X6SweexLV*
> 
> Does anyone have bought a new SteelSeries Rival Fnatic Editon or there is a remedy the problem, which was the normal version?


This stupefying inquiry will puzzle the likes of the planet's greatest philosophers for years to come.


----------



## Nastye

E: oops..


----------



## X6SweexLV

Maybe someone of you can tell by the last upgrades have been corrected cpi problem and smoothing issue, because I want to buy a new mouse, I can not decide whether to Rival - DeathAdder2013
I am inclined to Rival since it as the best sensor and is cheaper, my country


----------



## shatterboxd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X6SweexLV*
> 
> Maybe someone of you can tell by the last upgrades have been corrected cpi problem and smoothing issue, because I want to buy a new mouse, I can not decide whether to Rival - DeathAdder2013
> I am inclined to Rival since it as the best sensor and is cheaper, my country


I have the Rival, I uninstalled the software and noticed it was better. Just set the mouse up how you want to then uninstall the software.

Same goes for the deathadder from what i've read.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I dont use the software generally and I like the mouse just fine with the stock settings
I have too many systems I use this mouse on to install the drivers..


----------



## DivineDark

Steelseries Engine was designed and coded by Satan himself... After he got through coming up with the concept of, and design for the PTE sensor and Razor's Synapse software. The devil is big in the mouse scene...


----------



## tatmMRKIV

funfact:steel series logo is a satanic mark xD


----------



## theturbofd

Hey guys I just bought the Rival today and after installing the steel series engine and getting it all setup I can't right click?


----------



## metal571

What happens when you uninstall it


----------



## tatmMRKIV

well assuming you are smarter than the average pc user, its probably defective


----------



## X6SweexLV

Looks like that will just try Razer ****







Because pagaidam using SS Kana 2 and I do not like it, too large LOD and damage the sensor with software, has emerged a small smoothing








Good job SteelSeries, you make money but do not know how to give back the User


----------



## metal571

lol you want to go from SS to Razer. Good luck with Synapse. It also destroys their mouse experiences...while the mouse even lasts to begin with.


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X6SweexLV*
> 
> Looks like that will just try Razer ****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because pagaidam using SS Kana 2 and I do not like it, too large LOD and damage the sensor with software, has emerged a small smoothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good job SteelSeries, you make money but do not know how to give back the User


Takasta really loved his Kana V2. I'd really like to get one, but I won't buy stuff off of eBay. He mentioned that it had a really high lift off distance, but I'm assuming you could use the tape trick to get it under control. Works like a champ on my 3.5G and Black Edition Deathadders.


----------



## X6SweexLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> lol you want to go from SS to Razer. Good luck with Synapse. It also destroys their mouse experiences...while the mouse even lasts to begin with.


then what do you suggest I do?
I Zowie so I can get the old version, FK1 only from the manufacturer and it cost 70EUR, it's around a lot, do not talk about or Mionix and Roccat, although I heard the Roccat mouse is horrible


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> What happens when you uninstall it


After looking in the device manager my mouse is only coming up as HID compliant mouse is that normal?


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> After looking in the device manager my mouse is only coming up as HID compliant mouse is that normal?


I don't have one at the moment, but it shouldn't be a big issue, there's no reason that would break the right click. Try it on a different machine first.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X6SweexLV*
> 
> then what do you suggest I do?
> I Zowie so I can get the old version, FK1 only from the manufacturer and it cost 70EUR, it's around a lot, do not talk about or Mionix and Roccat, although I heard the Roccat mouse is horrible


Mionix's Avior 7000 and Roccat's Kone Pure Military are both excellent, as is the FK1.


----------



## X6SweexLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> I don't have one at the moment, but it shouldn't be a big issue, there's no reason that would break the right click. Try it on a different machine first.
> Mionix's Avior 7000 and Roccat's Kone Pure Military are both excellent, as is the FK1.


I do not know a lot of mice i only been used three mouse microsoft mouse 1.1a, A4Tech bloody v3 and v2 now SteelSeries Kana so now want to try something new, new sensors, etc.
And I'm not saying that's bad Mionix only expensive and Kone Pure Military've heard little if by then the worst, polling rate not stable, cpi step problem and the button


----------



## metal571

Mionix is expensive but extremely well built. CPI button spam problem was fixed a long time ago in a firmware update. Kone Pure Military has unstable polling but somehow it doesn't really affect the mouse feel in-game, says forum users here. They're going to correct it anyway according to Roccat.


----------



## theturbofd

Ok apparently i have to press right click down harder than normal for it to activate


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Ok apparently i have to press right click down harder than normal for it to activate


Yeah... The Steelseries switches can be a bit goofy. I wrote about them on the forum somewhere. They make you push down hard and you have to make SURE you lift your fingers all the way up, or the button will stay pressed and you won't know it. It feels like the buttons stop clicking, when in reality, they're already pressed and you're bouncing the button without deactivating the switch.


----------



## X6SweexLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> Mionix is expensive but extremely well built. CPI button spam problem was fixed a long time ago in a firmware update. Kone Pure Military has unstable polling but somehow it doesn't really affect the mouse feel in-game, says forum users here. They're going to correct it anyway according to Roccat.


Hmm difficult to figure out what to do to, buy or just use my SS kana v2: D
But I felt that Forum Razer nobody likes ...
Then maybe try Kone Pure Military POWER PACK CAMO: D Mouse+pad
It is where by they will fix that in connection with the polling rate

Waiting on you Zowie FK1 review in youtube


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X6SweexLV*
> 
> Hmm difficult to figure out what to do to, buy or just use my SS kana v2: D
> But I felt that Forum Razer nobody likes ...
> Then maybe try Kone Pure Military POWER PACK CAMO: D Mouse+pad
> It is where by they will fix that in connection with the polling rate
> 
> Waiting on you Zowie FK1 review in youtube


I usually like to use my mice for at least a week before the full review in case I notice anything else that I might have missed. So far it has been very smooth sailing with the FK1 for me, but the earliest I really should review it would be this weekend. I work 9-5s and am usually just too tired when I get home to bother, and then on weekends I go out for nightlife but if I get around to it I might be able to shoot it on sat or sun probably.


----------



## theturbofd

Yea idk about the rival. The side button feel cheap and the scroll wheel isnt smooth at all. I do love the shape though. Just going to return it and maybe find something else with better build quality but same shape.


----------



## DivineDark

I like the side buttons.


----------



## shatterboxd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Yea idk about the rival. The side button feel cheap and the scroll wheel isnt smooth at all. I do love the shape though. Just going to return it and maybe find something else with better build quality but same shape.


Wouldn't really be able to find anything the "same" shape. The thing that sets the Rival apart is that the "hump" goes so far back on the mouse that i can actually palm it. I can't do that with these big hands of mine and any other mouse I've found... most mice are so short (vertical height) that if I try to palm it, the rest of my hand drags on the mousepad. This mouse, and the Logitech performance mouse MX wireless are really the only two that I've found that I can do it.

It's a shame the build quality isn't so great... Tougher rubber side grips, proper omrons or huanos, and a more crisp, less loosey goosey set of side buttons and this mouse would be the be all end all for me.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

i dont know what yall are talking about this thing is perfect.
i have had mine for almost a year now and its just lost the bumpyness where I rest my thumb

I mean usually the whole thing starts to peel instead of just where you rest your finger.

I freaking love this thing.

only mouse I ever liked more was my logitech g9 because of its heavy scroll wheel that spun for ages and you cou.ld flick

but it had such a bad hand position and wasn't near as comfy as this rival

between this and that I had a tron Razer... sooooo freaking fragile


----------



## DivineDark

Yeah, outside of the main button switches, I really can't complain about the Rival a whole lot. I've been more than happy with it.


----------



## metal571

I thought it was a pretty good mouse as well, but it is a bit unwieldy for lower sensitivities in terms of weight, and since it's a SteelSeries product I would be living in constant fear of essentially - Product breaks -> goes directly into trash, since their support is awful.


----------



## Aventadoor

I got a new rival for free.
It was my 2nd RMA after all


----------



## riznich48

i tested this mouse at bestbuy and found it to be incredibly comfortable for how big it is on my small hands. it also glided the smoothest on the qck there out of all the mice on display . i am very weary of their quality and support, though so i'm afraid to buy one for myself.. maybe i'll bite the bullet sometime but i'm happy with my g502 so i have no reason to really


----------



## bond10

Anyone know if the rival has more or less input lag than the deathadder 2013?


----------



## shatterboxd3

Both have a negligible amount of input latency from clicking the button to action happening on screen.


----------



## bond10

I meant smoothing.


----------



## metal571

No idea. The 2013 was updated a bit back to make it pretty responsive compared to how it was at launch. The 3310 is a pretty fast sensor in terms of responding and smoothing as well. The FK1 is the most raw feeling implementation but I never had an issue with the Rival's tracking while I had mine either.


----------



## shatterboxd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond10*
> 
> I meant smoothing.


I feel like I felt a difference when the Steelseries software was installed compared to when I uninstalled it. But that could be placebo effect from reading these forums too much.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shatterboxd3*
> 
> I feel like I felt a difference when the Steelseries software was installed compared to when I uninstalled it. But that could be placebo effect from reading these forums too much.


Most definitely because most who have a mouse they liked using, suddenly becomes obsolete when reading all the negative issues posted here on this site. Hence naturally you're inclined to believe in ALL the comments posted.

Same with all the positive issues relating to GOOD responses related to your device. Naturally you feel justified and positive in using it due to all the brilliant feedback denoting it's superiority







.

Just hang onto your mouse until it starts to look "unpopular" then join everyone else in updating it with the NEXT new model receiving all the POSITIVE feedback here







.


----------



## shatterboxd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Most definitely because most who have a mouse they liked using, suddenly becomes obsolete when reading all the negative issues posted here on this site. Hence naturally you're inclined to believe in ALL the comments posted.
> 
> Same with all the positive issues relating to GOOD responses related to your device. Naturally you feel justified and positive in using it due to all the brilliant feedback denoting it's superiority
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Just hang onto your mouse until it starts to look "unpopular" then join everyone else in updating it with the NEXT new model receiving all the POSITIVE feedback here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I still use the Rival. It's the best shape for my big hands. No acceleration and I can play consistent with it. Until the 3310 EC1 comes out, i'm sticking with this guy.


----------



## H3iman

I'm currently using the Steelseries Rival again, and really enjoying it. I don't notice any problems with the sensor, it has an excellent shape for my large hand, I can't reach the malfunction speed even if I try, and the lift-off distance is really low on my Steelseries QcK Heavy mousepad.

The only complaints I have are that the mouse is a bit heavier than I would like (100g seems like the right weight for a mouse this size), and I absolutely hate the cord. It seems to stick to both my mousepad and my desk, so that when I move my mouse closer to my mouse bungee, I feel resistance from the cord friction. Its a problem I only have with this mouse, other mice I own (Avior 7000, Deathadder, EC1 EVO, FK1, etc.) all have far better cords.

TL;DR - Mouse is great, if the next version lost a few grams of weight and improved the cord it'd be amazing.


----------



## M0rb1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3iman*
> 
> I'm currently using the Steelseries Rival again, and really enjoying it. I don't notice any problems with the sensor, it has an excellent shape for my large hand, I can't reach the malfunction speed even if I try, and the lift-off distance is really low on my Steelseries QcK Heavy mousepad.
> 
> The only complaints I have are that the mouse is a bit heavier than I would like (100g seems like the right weight for a mouse this size), and I absolutely hate the cord. It seems to stick to both my mousepad and my desk, so that when I move my mouse closer to my mouse bungee, I feel resistance from the cord friction. Its a problem I only have with this mouse, other mice I own (Avior 7000, Deathadder, EC1 EVO, FK1, etc.) all have far better cords.
> 
> TL;DR - Mouse is great, if the next version lost a few grams of weight and improved the cord it'd be amazing.


That's typical SteelSeries. The cord is the reason why I won't buy any of their mice. I owned the Sensei RAW and the cord was so stiff that the mouse was completely unusable if I had to move it more then a centimeter.


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0rb1d*
> 
> That's typical SteelSeries. The cord is the reason why I won't buy any of their mice. I owned the Sensei RAW and the cord was so stiff that the mouse was completely unusable if I had to move it more then a centimeter.


The Sensei RAW was kind of an oddity for Steelseries cords. I've never had a problem with the Rival, Xai, vanilla Sensei, or Kana. The RAW was just a pain.


----------



## electro2u

Yep, my cord is always getting snagged on... nothing









My only complaint with my Rival is the bumpy soft rubbery material the sidegrips are made of started to wear almost immediately, however, the wear reached a point where it essentially stopped, and the missing material is not deposited anywhere it just disappears. At first I was mad about the sidegrips, but when I realized they were going to last a while despite the wear it didn't bother me anymore. You can't tell unless you pick the thing up and look, and it's just the bumps that are gone, but the material isn't sticky, just soft and grippy. I love the mouse to be perfectly honest.


----------



## perfecto

how to make this mouse to change profile with blizzard games? When i added battlenet and hots shortcut to "games" profile it doesnt change with this one.


----------



## Torongo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfecto*
> 
> how to make this mouse to change profile with blizzard games? When i added battlenet and hots shortcut to "games" profile it doesnt change with this one.


If you don't lauch them through their .exe's, profile would not change.
As same as Steam games.


----------



## perfecto

why it wasnt fixed yet? gonna be fixed?


----------



## Torongo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfecto*
> 
> why it wasnt fixed yet? gonna be fixed?


Eh, most launchers like these don't link to the .exe itself, but for special link (Steam uses steam://rundameid/ ), which execute .exe file. And driver don't recognise these links.

IDK about fixing, it seems that it functions proprely with usual shortcuts.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> The Sensei RAW was kind of an oddity for Steelseries cords. I've never had a problem with the Rival, Xai, vanilla Sensei, or Kana. The RAW was just a pain.


On Ebay you can buy an SS cable to use in place of the RAW 'garbage' cable. Done that with a G9x and G500 years ago and still keep them because of the softer cable being attached, trust me the cables made out there in China seems to be a higher quality than what's supplied by the Manufacturers these days.

Maybe being tight-arses on the quality of cable has boosted their profit raking venture and increase sales of more mice to everyone, BUT it helps boost sales of cable manufacturers on Ebay at the same time.

Something not right there.........


----------



## shatterboxd3

Does anyone know where to get some replacement feet for the Rival that isn't through ebay? Ever since I switched the clickers the mouse feet have felt jagged and the mouse hasn't had a smooth glide...


----------



## Maximillion

Hyperglide has feet for the Rival


----------



## shatterboxd3

Oh good, just ordered some. I looked a while back and they didn't have them, even though there was a recent announcement about carrying them now.

Thanks!


----------



## ice445

I just got mine. Loving it so far. The shape feels like sex to me. And I know rubber side grips are a polarizing thing, but I personally love and prefer them. The tracking is damn near perfect feeling on my Corsair MM200 pad. Only downside is the LED's are pretty washed out/pastel like. I can't get a nice deep red to match my Corsair K70. Not the biggest deal in the world though, given my hand is covering it 99% of the time.

I came from a DeathAdder 2013, and this is leagues better.


----------



## shatterboxd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> I just got mine. Loving it so far. The shape feels like sex to me. And I know rubber side grips are a polarizing thing, but I personally love and prefer them. The tracking is damn near perfect feeling on my Corsair MM200 pad. Only downside is the LED's are pretty washed out/pastel like. I can't get a nice deep red to match my Corsair K70. Not the biggest deal in the world though, given my hand is covering it 99% of the time.
> 
> I came from a DeathAdder 2013, and this is leagues better.


Do your clicks feel mushy compared to the crisp clicks of the deathadder? That's one thing I noticed with the Rival that I didn't like, my rubber sides have held up very well, the only wear on them is the bumps are mostly gone now where my thumb sits.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shatterboxd3*
> 
> Do your clicks feel mushy compared to the crisp clicks of the deathadder? That's one thing I noticed with the Rival that I didn't like, my rubber sides have held up very well, the only wear on them is the bumps are mostly gone now where my thumb sits.


I don't have mushy click issue. It takes slightly more force to click the Rival vs. the DeathAdder.


----------



## Tattoedsailor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximillion*
> 
> Hyperglide has feet for the Rival


Is there a difference vs stock?


----------



## LihosNam

I just received my rival and I noticed that when the left mouse button is pressed on the outside edge, the switch makes 2 click sounds. Is this normal or should I send it back for a replacement?


----------



## perfecto

what does yesterday update brought?


----------



## Ruzhyo

Anyone have a problem where your rival would just stop working until you unplugged it and plugged it back in? I have gone through two of these mice due to this problem.


----------



## Maximillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tattoedsailor*
> 
> Is there a difference vs stock?


Definitely. I haven't purchased the ones specifically for the Rival but hyperglides are arguably the best mouse feet on the market.


----------



## LihosNam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LihosNam*
> 
> I just received my rival and I noticed that when the left mouse button is pressed on the outside edge, the switch makes 2 click sounds. Is this normal or should I send it back for a replacement?


Anyone?


----------



## gerbil80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LihosNam*
> 
> Anyone?


Doesn't sound right, I can't make mine click twice. I would get a replacement.


----------



## LihosNam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gerbil80*
> 
> Doesn't sound right, I can't make mine click twice. I would get a replacement.


Will do, thanks for the reply


----------



## icerus

Helow,

I had an IME3.0 with a steelpad 4D. Now i bought a rival(cause my IME 3.0 is dead







!!) but it sometimes doesn't seem to track well on my 4D. What is the best mousepad voor this mouse?
And are there more people that got that problem.

Thanks


----------



## Maximillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icerus*
> 
> Helow,
> 
> I had an IME3.0 with a steelpad 4D. Now i bought a rival(cause my IME 3.0 is dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!) but it sometimes doesn't seem to track well on my 4D. What is the best mousepad voor this mouse?
> And are there more people that got that problem.
> 
> Thanks


Any decent cloth pad should be fine.


----------



## icerus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximillion*
> 
> Any decent cloth pad should be fine.


Hmm okay like wich? the QcK?


----------



## 7Teku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icerus*
> 
> Hmm okay like wich? the QcK?


QCK +/Heavy, Allsop, Supermat, Goliathus, Talent, etc. Any soft pad will work.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I love my Artisan Shiden Kai
its like it and the rival were meant for eachother


----------



## LifeIsGood4

just to confirm

the rival wont save my DPI/settings any way without having the firmware installed right ?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

if by firmware you mean steelseries drivers, I think it does


----------



## shatterboxd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LifeIsGood4*
> 
> just to confirm
> 
> the rival wont save my DPI/settings any way without having the firmware installed right ?


I uninstalled my rival software after getting the most recent firmware. Still has my colours and dpi steps saved.


----------



## LifeIsGood4

Hmmm maybe Im doing something wrong

I cant get it to transfer anything when I try a different PC it just goes to some generic DPI

Edit

figured it out I was being dumb

I had steelseries engine installed on my other PC and it was reverting to those settings


----------



## Forsak3n

ive just got my ss rival and it barely slides on puretrak talent


----------



## painless187

I just bought a ss rival. It's a great mouse I think. I really like the fact that you can 3d print your own logo on the back of it and you can d/l the template from the ss web site. The feet make me laugh. Gaming mice went through a phase where they went MASSIVE and now on this mouse, they're back to small again. The fact that this is an led sensor and not a laser makes me upset at the price of this.

SS has a massive infrastructure to pay for though and they're more than happy to pass all that overhead pricing on to the consumer. I paid $44 usd for mine.

I'm using an xtrac hybrid and also have their carbonic mat now. It tracks perfectly with excellent glide. I replaced an alieware gamer mouse with this ss mouse. Now I just bought a logitech g502 + a $50 steam wallet card. so far I dont have the mouse yet but supposedly it's going to be shipped soon. We'll see.


----------



## shatterboxd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *painless187*
> 
> I just bought a ss rival. It's a great mouse I think. I really like the fact that you can 3d print your own logo on the back of it and you can d/l the template from the ss web site. The feet make me laugh. Gaming mice went through a phase where they went MASSIVE and now on this mouse, they're back to small again. The fact that this is an led sensor and not a laser makes me upset at the price of this.
> 
> SS has a massive infrastructure to pay for though and they're more than happy to pass all that overhead pricing on to the consumer. I paid $44 usd for mine.
> 
> I'm using an xtrac hybrid and also have their carbonic mat now. It tracks perfectly with excellent glide. I replaced an alieware gamer mouse with this ss mouse. Now I just bought a logitech g502 + a $50 steam wallet card. so far I dont have the mouse yet but supposedly it's going to be shipped soon. We'll see.


Dont be too upset with the Optical sensor. It's still a better sensor than any Laser sensor out there.


----------



## painless187

I really like the way this mouse tracks. I suppose my biggest gripe was the fact the optical sensors cost less money to make than lasers but the cost of this mouse is so high.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *painless187*
> 
> I really like the way this mouse tracks. I suppose my biggest gripe was the fact the optical sensors cost less money to make than lasers but the cost of this mouse is so high.


The 3310 that is in your rival is basically an optical version of the A9800 laser sensor, which only means it uses a different kind of surface illumination. We don't know exact prices, but I don't think it is much cheaper.

The G502 isn't laser either btw. Stil the best sensor on the market today.


----------



## dlano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shatterboxd3*
> 
> I uninstalled my rival software after getting the most recent firmware. Still has my colours and dpi steps saved.


Do you and any others feel your rival is better without the software? I know most people a fan of modern mouse software but was unsure if it would keep my CPI settings should I uninstall SSE.


----------



## shatterboxd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlano*
> 
> Do you and any others feel your rival is better without the software? I know most people a fan of modern mouse software but was unsure if it would keep my CPI settings should I uninstall SSE.


I do think it feels better yes. I'm not sure why, I can't give any quantitative or measurable reason why. It just feels better. it keeps all your settings that you set in the steelseries engine before you uninstall the software.


----------



## ice445

Is there anyway to get this mouse to not stay lit up while the computer is in sleep mode? My DeathAdder did not have this problem, so I know it's not a setting with my board.


----------



## trickster234

Whats the overall expression with the build quality?

I tried the rival from a buddy and really liked the shape.
The only thing that worries me is the coating and the rubber sidegrips.

I think he has it for 3 or 4 month now and the left sidegrip looks like it was melted from his thumb.
Also the coating is peeling of on the buttons and the palm rest.


----------



## shatterboxd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Is there anyway to get this mouse to not stay lit up while the computer is in sleep mode? My DeathAdder did not have this problem, so I know it's not a setting with my board.


No, mine stays lit all the time. The Deathadder did have that nice feature that this mouse doesnt.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickster234*
> 
> Whats the overall expression with the build quality?
> 
> I tried the rival from a buddy and really liked the shape.
> The only thing that worries me is the coating and the rubber sidegrips.
> 
> I think he has it for 3 or 4 month now and the left sidegrip looks like it was melted from his thumb.
> Also the coating is peeling of on the buttons and the palm rest.


I've had mine a year now and the coating is perfectly fine, looks just like new. The side grips are worn down, the bumps are not very pronounced anymore and the rubber is more smooth now.


----------



## 7Teku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Is there anyway to get this mouse to not stay lit up while the computer is in sleep mode? My DeathAdder did not have this problem, so I know it's not a setting with my board.


I don't know. My Rivals lights don't stay on when I put my computer to sleep.


----------



## shatterboxd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7Teku*
> 
> I don't know. My Rivals lights don't stay on when I put my computer to sleep.


I wonder if it's because I don't have the SSE software installed... though I can't recall it ever turning off.

It could be that you have USB power saving on when your computer is asleep that would stop the lights while it's asleep...


----------



## raudka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickster234*
> 
> Whats the overall expression with the build quality?
> 
> I tried the rival from a buddy and really liked the shape.
> The only thing that worries me is the coating and the rubber sidegrips.
> 
> I think he has it for 3 or 4 month now and the left sidegrip looks like it was melted from his thumb.
> Also the coating is peeling of on the buttons and the palm rest.


he can RMA it and get a replacement one as they are not supposed to do that.
if the RMA process takes an unreasonably amount of time, as steelseries rma procceses have a tendency of doing. make a reddit thread on steelseries official reddit page (http://www.reddit.com/r/steelseries) as steelseries employees that actually care about the customers are being paid to look at that reddit page(working days only)


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shatterboxd3*
> 
> I wonder if it's because I don't have the SSE software installed... though I can't recall it ever turning off.
> 
> It could be that you have USB power saving on when your computer is asleep that would stop the lights while it's asleep...


I have it installed, it makes no difference. Kind of weird, honestly. Maybe if you could turn off mouse wakeup then it would stop, but I'm not sure how to do that.


----------



## Maximillion

Sounds like something mobo related.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximillion*
> 
> Sounds like something mobo related.


Every sort of optional wakeup function in the BIOS is disabled. And my DeathAdder does not stay lit during sleep mode. My K70 doesn't either. So I don't see how it's mobo related.


----------



## trriL

So I was looking at a Swedish e-sports website (maxfps.se), and they have a white steelseries rival looks really nice.

I'm not sure how credible to site is but they have 40k likes on fb, so I think they are legit. *Anyone see a white SS rival before,or have one they can show real life pictures of?* I knew there was one white rubber sides and white scroll wheel for team invictus but this one looks real nice imo.

*Edit: I was looking at the page a bit more sounds like it comes out on the 17th.*


----------



## denman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trriL*
> 
> So I was looking at a Swedish e-sports website (maxfps.se), and they have a white steelseries rival looks really nice.
> 
> I'm not sure how credible to site is but they have 40k likes on fb, so I think they are legit. *Anyone see a white SS rival before,or have one they can show real life pictures of?* I knew there was one white rubber sides and white scroll wheel for team invictus but this one looks real nice imo.
> 
> *Edit: I was looking at the page a bit more sounds like it comes out on the 17th.*


Only other website I found on it was a polish website, which looks like it says it is a new product that will be coming out soon.

Link to .pl website.


----------



## trriL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denman*
> 
> Only other website I found on it was a polish website, which looks like it says it is a new product that will be coming out soon.
> 
> Link to .pl website.


Thanks! According to that site you linked it sounded like it will be a limited edition, I might have to buy one of these when it comes out now lol.


----------



## shatterboxd3

That looks awesome, good thing the side grips aren't white... that stuff would get dirty in a hurry.

I'll probably pick this up to match my poker II coming from massdrop.


----------



## raudka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trriL*
> 
> So I was looking at a Swedish e-sports website (maxfps.se), and they have a white steelseries rival looks really nice.
> 
> I'm not sure how credible to site is but they have 40k likes on fb, so I think they are legit. *Anyone see a white SS rival before,or have one they can show real life pictures of?* I knew there was one white rubber sides and white scroll wheel for team invictus but this one looks real nice imo.
> 
> *Edit: I was looking at the page a bit more sounds like it comes out on the 17th.*


white rival confirmed
http://www.reddit.com/r/steelseries/comments/2odebp/any_new_products_comming_soon_mouseskeyboards/cmpm8wm ( reddit post from ss employee)


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raudka*
> 
> white rival confirmed
> http://www.reddit.com/r/steelseries/comments/2odebp/any_new_products_comming_soon_mouseskeyboards/cmpm8wm ( reddit post from ss employee)


NICE, really like the white shiny plastic housing on this one. So you think it'll show up for sale this 17th of December........sure hope so







.


----------



## ghostlacuna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trriL*
> 
> So I was looking at a Swedish e-sports website (maxfps.se), and they have a white steelseries rival looks really nice.
> 
> I'm not sure how credible to site is but they have 40k likes on fb, so I think they are legit. *Anyone see a white SS rival before,or have one they can show real life pictures of?* I knew there was one white rubber sides and white scroll wheel for team invictus but this one looks real nice imo.
> 
> *Edit: I was looking at the page a bit more sounds like it comes out on the 17th.*


MAXfps is a regular online store that carter to gamers so yeah it should be legit. They might still miss the date etc but yeah i have used them before with no problem so far at all.


----------



## t00t

Not a huge fan of gloss finishes on mice, but it looks pretty cool.

I wish there was a way to alter the sensor angle of the Rival in a similar way that the Mionix drivers allow.


----------



## Frestoinc

best mouse i've used (1 year or so of usage)


----------



## TristanL

Got the SS DeX today and right now it seems that there are some problems when using it with the Rival:
Ingame (CS:GO) sometimes the Crosshair goes to the Floor (like "Looking at the Floor") - it happened two times in two Games.
Right now the Pad isn't completely even since it was rolled-up as usual, tomorrow i will see if this effects will change somehow when it is completely even.

Are there any experiences with the Rival combined with the Dex?
Iam using it at 400dpi 6/11 (accel & angle snapping OFF) , Firmware/Engine is up to date
(m_rawinput is on in CS:GO)


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TristanL*
> 
> Got the SS DeX today and right now it seems that there are some problems when using it with the Rival:
> Right now the Pad isn't completely even since it was rolled-up as usual, tomorrow i will see if this effects will change somehow when it is completely even.


Depends upon the temp in your room, the cooler it is then the curled up shape stays that way but where I live (due to the warmth) it unfurled and remained flat on the desk. I also noticed the Dex is extremely rough with all of the minute logos embedded upon the surface, hence your Rival is probably reacting to that very surface.

Currently using the Artizan Hein (dark blue) with an FK1 and it's perfect with no anomalies with the sensor or cursor on the screen.


----------



## TristanL

Okay, for now i but some weight on it over the night and turned up the heading.
"unfortunately" it is Winter in Germany with Temps down to -1° C in the night...
But i will see how it looks in a few hours. I guess the size & maybe reaching the Logo will be no Problem since i lift my mouse instead of my wrist while playing (with 2.4 no highsense though).
I will post again when i have new perceptions


----------



## Adrian89

any1 have the SS Rival Fnatic edition?is any better than the normal one on build quallity(scrol/side ruubbers/clicks?? and he have same sensor from what i know no?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

personally using a Artisan Shiden-Kai
I have had no problems with it.
I heard its not compatible with all mouses but it is with this one.
Honestly its the best mousepad I have ever owned and am about to get a second one

not cuz the surface is bad. its hardly even worn its just gotten darker from daily use so I want a new clean one. and I damaged a corner cuz I had a slide out keyboard surface and the edge got caught in the slide


----------



## end0rphine

Well that just happened..

source: http://watchmono.com/blog-entry-4949.html


----------



## AnimalK

So I was just browsing ncix for some deals and came across a white rival I had never seen before and it was 30$ off.

I came here to share and I find myself surprised that you are all talking as if this is a new mouse?

http://www.ncix.com/detail/steelseries-rival-1000hz-50-6500-cpi-78-104203-1205.htm

I am very tempted to grab one at that price.


----------



## ronal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnimalK*
> 
> So I was just browsing ncix for some deals and came across a white rival I had never seen before and it was 30$ off.
> 
> I came here to share and I find myself surprised that you are all talking as if this is a new mouse?
> 
> http://www.ncix.com/detail/steelseries-rival-1000hz-50-6500-cpi-78-104203-1205.htm
> 
> I am very tempted to grab one at that price.


I'm going to buy one from ncixus.com, they have the white version listed for $34.99. Its a great price for a 3310 sensor mouse.


----------



## Blze001

I've had the black version for a few weeks and I really like this mouse. Not really fancy or festooned with buttons, just a solid implement of cursor moving. It even works well on my desktop, which kind has a bit of a shine to it. It'd probably like a mousepad more, I'll have to pick one up next time I swing by Micro Center.

Then again, I'm coming from a Logitech Trackman, so my standard for cursor movement is kinda low.


----------



## peesip

Seems like the glossy exterior would be more difficult to grip?

Looks nice, though.


----------



## trriL

@end0rphine

I mentioned like 3 weeks ago that there was a white rival on the way lol. No one cared though... :'<

Edit: sorry for the double post my browser is being weird.


----------



## trriL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnimalK*
> 
> So I was just browsing ncix for some deals and came across a white rival I had never seen before and it was 30$ off.
> 
> I came here to share and I find myself surprised that you are all talking as if this is a new mouse?
> 
> http://www.ncix.com/detail/steelseries-rival-1000hz-50-6500-cpi-78-104203-1205.htm
> 
> I am very tempted to grab one at that price.


Dang, that's a really good deal...


----------



## karod

In the Steelseries webstore they already offer white, but at 60€!


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnimalK*
> 
> So I was just browsing ncix for some deals and came across a white rival I had never seen before and it was 30$ off.
> 
> I came here to share and I find myself surprised that you are all talking as if this is a new mouse?
> 
> http://www.ncix.com/detail/steelseries-rival-1000hz-50-6500-cpi-78-104203-1205.htm
> 
> I am very tempted to grab one at that price.


Thanks for the link, already jumped on one. Never tried a SteelSeries before I just hope it isn't lame like the Sensei design series.


----------



## end0rphine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trriL*
> 
> @end0rphine
> 
> I mentioned like 3 weeks ago that there was a white rival on the way lol. No one cared though... :'<
> 
> Edit: sorry for the double post my browser is being weird.


Ah sorry


----------



## ilovepc

Hello guys, I created this account just to post this.
I want to buy Rival but I'm not sure what version: black or white. From what I've read coating on black version is meh: rubber on side grips will wear of easily (I'm planning on "gluing" carbon foil on them with would look great) and rubber on clickers and palm rest can wear down too. I saw some pictures of this mouse after a few months of use and I don't want mine to look like that too (I'm planning to use it for the next few years).
White version would solve all my problems except for one thing.... it's white, and white plastic will inevitably start yellowing. I'm surprised no one has mentioned it before.
Maybe I'm wrong about coating of black version, maybe white version is not going to yellow. So could someone help me with these concerns?


----------



## AnimalK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnimalK*
> 
> So I was just browsing ncix for some deals and came across a white rival I had never seen before and it was 30$ off.
> 
> I came here to share and I find myself surprised that you are all talking as if this is a new mouse?
> 
> http://www.ncix.com/detail/steelseries-rival-1000hz-50-6500-cpi-78-104203-1205.htm
> 
> I am very tempted to grab one at that price.


I hate you. You know I am weak for these mice things. I couldn't resist and bought one because of you.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnimalK*
> 
> I hate you. You know I am weak for these mice things. I couldn't resist and bought one because of you.


Same here, beginning to really hate this place like Geekhack, always raping my wallet for new toys to play with







.


----------



## pran

I expected the rubbery sides to increase my grip since I'm prone to sweating easily, even after just a few minuets of playing. As soon as I start sweating and the sides get really wet, the rubber becomes rather slippery and makes it hard to control the mouse. Anything I could do to keep a good grip?


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pran*
> 
> I expected the rubbery sides to increase my grip since I'm prone to sweating easily, even after just a few minuets of playing. As soon as I start sweating and the sides get really wet, the rubber becomes rather slippery and makes it hard to control the mouse. Anything I could do to keep a good grip?


Do you have a small fan you can point at your hand while gaming? I have that problem in the summer, and the fan helps a lot.


----------



## pran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Do you have a small fan you can point at your hand while gaming? I have that problem in the summer, and the fan helps a lot.


Unfortunately no


----------



## daav1d

I have the white version. The side grips feel pretty much the same, but the overall feeling is so much better than the rubberized. Now I can actually grip it without the mouse slip from my hand. I can now lift it with a very relaxed grip, which I could not before. Due to this it feels lighter as well.


----------



## ilovepc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> I have the white version. The side grips feel pretty much the same, but the overall feeling is so much better than the rubberized. Now I can actually grip it without the mouse slip from my hand. I can now lift it with a very relaxed grip, which I could not before. Due to this it feels lighter as well.


Very nice to hear. Don't you worry about it yellowing after a few months? I hope it won't because I'll probably buy it


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilovepc*
> 
> Very nice to hear. Don't you worry about it yellowing after a few months? I hope it won't because I'll probably buy it


No, glossy mice are very easy to clean any way.


----------



## Shiotcrock

How bad does the Grip get on this thing? Seen some with it just like roting away I guess it's a rubber injected grip or something on the sides.
I picked up two refurb Sensi Raws instead cause the Grip and the Height on the Rival had me worried I wouldn't like it.


----------



## Acrimonus

What do you guys have your DPI/CPI set at for the rival? Does it even matter? It says native from 50-5000 but I have a hard time believing that.


----------



## 7Teku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acrimonus*
> 
> What do you guys have your DPI/CPI set at for the rival? Does it even matter? It says native from 50-5000 but I have a hard time believing that.


I use 400, but I've heard native is 1600.


----------



## woll3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7Teku*
> 
> I use 400, but I've heard native is 1600.


http://www.pixart.com.tw/upload/PMW3310DH_DS_S_V1.0_20131121110417.pdf


----------



## GigaByte

Im pleased with mine i got in august 2014, its accurate, clicks work, quiet clicks, looks nice, smooth motion (& im on 60hz), feels nice. I like it i even improved slightly in csgo, & i suck at that game like everything else..


----------



## AnimalK

I have had the white one for a couple days now. I wasn't even interested in buying this mouse because of how large it is.

Surprisingly I am really enjoying it. Tracks well. Feels very nimble for its size. The glossy coating feels good.

I think I would recommend anyone into the DeathAdder shape to check this mouse out. I already prefer it over the DA shape.


----------



## 7Teku

Does anyone have trouble with their Rival just randomly turning off? No lights, no cursor movement, no buttons, etc. Just randomly happens when I play L4D2 (mostly) and sometimes CSGO.


----------



## greentag

Returned the Rival after 9 days. I heard about the rubber grips tearing apart after a short while and the mouse wheel rattling, or some such.

I personally experienced the mouse cutting out on me 3 times. The LED would stay on, but I would have to unplug it, then plug it back in to get it going again.

Oh, and if I clicked one of the mouse buttons while my PC was off the LED would stay on, annoying. If they fixed those four issues I wouldn't be on the hunt for a new mouse right now. Frankly the mouse felt perfect. Wish it didn't have these flaws. Grrr...


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnimalK*
> 
> I have had the white one for a couple days now. I wasn't even interested in buying this mouse because of how large it is.
> 
> Surprisingly I am really enjoying it. Tracks well. Feels very nimble for its size. The glossy coating feels good.
> 
> I think I would recommend anyone into the DeathAdder shape to check this mouse out. I already prefer it over the DA shape.


So true, BUT the hump in the middle of the Rival is far higher than any DA model ever released. I've got the white one as well for $39.99 (CAD) and arrived today from NCIX, and was amazed with it's white glossy surface. Despite having high heat here in Convict Town the surface doesn't make me sweat one bit.

So far haven't noticed anything failing like switches, scroll wheel and what not, it's a very basic mouse with a 3310 sensor. Even if the grey rubber sides decide to come away from it's surface I'll simply apply some plastic adhesive to rejoin it again. I hope I won't need to do it, but with all the negative chatter here on OCN about it's quality issues you need to just see how everything is after some time has passed.

FAST becoming a NEW Steelseries addicted fanatic. Hate being another SS zealot, especially at my age.......


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> FAST becoming a NEW Steelseries addicted fanatic. Hate being another SS zealot, especially at my age.......


The only fans most people have issues with are ones who refuse to acknowledge that other companies can make good products too. I love SteelSeries mice, but I'm fully aware Logitech, Mionix, and others make good mice too.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I love SteelSeries mice, but I'm fully aware Logitech, Mionix, and others make good mice too.


I hear you......







.


----------



## AnimalK

It's official. The Rival is my new main mouse.

I have small hands. I can palm an FK1 and a g302 comfortably. I paid no attention to the rival since its release because it felt so huge in the packaging.
I bought the white glossy one on a whim because it was nicely discounted last week and just to see what it was about.

I am one of those that is about the journey to mouse nirvana and not the ultimate destination that is the god mouse.

The mouse glides very easily and nimbly on my old goliathus and new Qck Heavy.
The clicks feel crisp and very responsive. I suspect a very low latency as well.
The glossy coating is providing me more grip than my Sensei RAW which was absolutely not expected.

The tracking is very good. I like many love this particular sensor. This is my third mouse with the 3310.

I really like the shape. I can easily palm it comfortably.
I don't feel like I am trading control for the ability to rest my entire hand on it by palming it.
It's also very comfortable to fingertip for me.

I highly recommend anyone looking at a DeathAdder or similarly shaped mice to seriously consider the Rival.

EDIT: I forgot to mention the cable. It is thin, pliable and unobtrusive. Very simliar to the one on my FK1 ... Maybe slightly thinner.


----------



## b0z0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnimalK*
> 
> It's official. The Rival is my new main mouse.
> 
> I have small hands. I can palm an FK1 and a g302 comfortably. I paid no attention to the rival since its release because it felt so huge in the packaging.
> I bought the white glossy one on a whim because it was nicely discounted last week and just to see what it was about.
> 
> I am one of those that is about the journey to mouse nirvana and not the ultimate destination that is the god mouse.
> 
> The mouse glides very easily and nimbly on my old goliathus and new Qck Heavy.
> The clicks feel crisp and very responsive. I suspect a very low latency as well.
> The glossy coating is providing me more grip than my Sensei RAW which was absolutely not expected.
> 
> The tracking is very good. I like many love this particular sensor. This is my third mouse with the 3310.
> 
> I really like the shape. I can easily palm it comfortably.
> I don't feel like I am trading control for the ability to rest my entire hand on it by palming it.
> It's also very comfortable to fingertip for me.
> 
> I highly recommend anyone looking at a DeathAdder or similarly shaped mice to seriously consider the Rival.


Im excited!! I get my White Rival tomorrow. My fk1 rmb already broke again, this is the second one since July.


----------



## shatterboxd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnimalK*
> 
> It's official. The Rival is my new main mouse.
> 
> I have small hands. I can palm an FK1 and a g302 comfortably. I paid no attention to the rival since its release because it felt so huge in the packaging.
> I bought the white glossy one on a whim because it was nicely discounted last week and just to see what it was about.
> 
> I am one of those that is about the journey to mouse nirvana and not the ultimate destination that is the god mouse.
> 
> The mouse glides very easily and nimbly on my old goliathus and new Qck Heavy.
> The clicks feel crisp and very responsive. I suspect a very low latency as well.
> The glossy coating is providing me more grip than my Sensei RAW which was absolutely not expected.
> 
> The tracking is very good. I like many love this particular sensor. This is my third mouse with the 3310.
> 
> I really like the shape. I can easily palm it comfortably.
> I don't feel like I am trading control for the ability to rest my entire hand on it by palming it.
> It's also very comfortable to fingertip for me.
> 
> I highly recommend anyone looking at a DeathAdder or similarly shaped mice to seriously consider the Rival.
> 
> EDIT: I forgot to mention the cable. It is thin, pliable and unobtrusive. Very simliar to the one on my FK1 ... Maybe slightly thinner.


The whole reason I was otherwise unhappy with the rival was the mushy clicks. Has this really been fixed? Aagh making it hard for me to wait for new EC1...


----------



## pran

I wish the Rival could have been my new mouse, aside from the slippery sides when sweating it was basically perfect. Unfortunately, the sensor malfunctioned several times on two different Rivals, where I was suddenly spinning real fast and then aiming on the ground or the mouse didn't stop moving after flicking for another few millimeter. Even tried it with different mousepads and no other 3310 mice of mine had even one fault, so I'm not sure if I was just extremely unlucky with two faulty mice


----------



## F120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pran*
> 
> I wish the Rival could have been my new mouse, aside from the slippery sides when sweating it was basically perfect. Unfortunately, the sensor malfunctioned several times on two different Rivals, where I was suddenly spinning real fast and then aiming on the ground or the mouse didn't stop moving after flicking for another few millimeter. Even tried it with different mousepads and no other 3310 mice of mine had even one fault, so I'm not sure if I was just extremely unlucky with two faulty mice


I had the same issue with mine snapping to the ground. Was wondering if someone else had it too. That and the rubber grips being completely destroyed forced me to switch mice because otherwise the mouse felt great.


----------



## Creizai

Damn I've gotta say that white rival looks pretty damn good!


----------



## chrislee11

Does anyone know if the white version is being sold in the states? Haven't seen anything :/


----------



## mint567

http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=104203&vpn=62278&manufacture=Steelseries&promoid=1315

US version of ncix


----------



## chrislee11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mint567*
> 
> http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=104203&vpn=62278&manufacture=Steelseries&promoid=1315
> 
> US version of ncix


Dudeeeeeee thanks so much. And it has the 35 dollar price. I love you


----------



## cKwok

I should be getting the white rival later today I'll be sure to post some pictures of it! I had the black edition one before but gave it to my friend due to its size, however I can't get used to my zowie fk1 either as I like to palm my mouse more and it is just too narrow, plus the mouse button delay which I can feel


----------



## shatterboxd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mint567*
> 
> http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=104203&vpn=62278&manufacture=Steelseries&promoid=1315
> 
> US version of ncix


Damnit, it's still on sale... I think I'm going to have to get it.


----------



## mint567

Haha, I have the regular version and I've been holding out as well. Very tempted. May just order a mechanical keyboard with it to qualify for free shipping.


----------



## shatterboxd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mint567*
> 
> Haha, I have the regular version and I've been holding out as well. Very tempted. May just order a mechanical keyboard with it to qualify for free shipping.


I actually got free shipping on mine from the Canadian NCIX site. It was on sale there as well so i lucked out.

The thumbgrip on my first rival is really worn down so I think i'm going to try to get it's guts inside my sensei Raw.


----------



## cKwok

Is the newest firmware safe to use? Just saw threads talking about problems with the firmware. Or should I install the firmware, save settings, then uninstall?


----------



## shatterboxd3

I haven't heard of anything recently. there were a couple old firmwares that bugged it up. I would recommend update the firmware, set the mouse up how you like, then uninstall the steelseries engine.


----------



## AnimalK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shatterboxd3*
> 
> The whole reason I was otherwise unhappy with the rival was the mushy clicks. Has this really been fixed? Aagh making it hard for me to wait for new EC1...


I am very surprised how crisp the clicks feel. Almost as crisp as a microsoft bluetrak mouse. My Sensei RAW on the other hand has switches that have deteriorated to what I can only describe as slush.

My Rival is updated to latest firmware and I am running the latest steelseries engine 3.

I have not experienced any tracking issues so far. I will definitely report back here if I ever do.


----------



## AnimalK

I'm so in love this mouse that I couldn't resist ordering a second one from ncix at that great price.


----------



## b0z0

I received my White Rival last night, and I'm in love. This mouse is amazing to grip compared to the regular Rival. Back in the box my Zowie FK1 goes. I'm also thinking about ordering a second one as a backup.


----------



## shatterboxd3

I ordered mine from NCIX yesterday, and it's already out for delivery to me.

Here starts the 2015 mouse purchasing... sigh. lol. At least I know I love the shape of this mouse.


----------



## cKwok

Overall changing from a zowie fk1 to a steelseries rival will take some time due to its size. The fk1 kinda cramped up my hand, and the rival is just big...I think the glossy material of the white edition makes the mouse buttons a tiny bit more crisp. The glossy coating is like on the old zowie ec1/ec2 series. It gives good grip but collects dirt if you sweat. It is very easy to wipe off though.I have to say the fk1's sensor feels a tiny bit more glued down but this could be the cause of many things interfering with my perception. I do feel the buttons are a bit more responsive when shooting in fps games and my reaction time is slightly better. If zowie made an ec2 with the 3310 sensor and worked on their mouse button lag I would get that. But the steel series white edition is quite a nice mouse.


----------



## karod

You can really see the bad build quality in the finish of the shell (the edges).
The Rival is too expensive at over 60€ for the giving quality.

Is that the FK1 in the pictures? It is quite small.


----------



## shatterboxd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karod*
> 
> You can really see the bad build quality in the finish of the shell (the edges).
> The Rival is too expensive at over 60€ for the giving quality.
> 
> Is that the FK1 in the pictures? It is quite small.


Definitely looks like some flaws there. I got mine on sale for 35$ plus free shipping so as long as it feels solid like the original I won't feel bad.


----------



## karod

If I found a good price for it in Germany, I would try it.
I already tried the black version in a store, it really feels good. Could be a good alternative to my DA 2013.


----------



## cKwok

Yes that is the fk1 in there. It is very small and narrow for my liking. I have always liked ergonomic mice anyways. The rival felt cheap when I first put my hand on it compared to the zowie fk1, cause the zowie is really solid and feels solid, whereas the rival is a bit hollow, but still very sturdy. When you shake it around, it has no moving parts. It is solid and "good quality" for what it is. Yes you can see the bad finish on the edges of the shell. The color scheme of the side buttons and grip are kinda dated, like old technology. I will be giving this mouse a few more weeks to test, right now it is a huge change from the fk1.


----------



## AnimalK

I like the look. I find it looks stormtrooper-ish :/


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karod*
> 
> You can really see the bad build quality in the finish of the shell (the edges).
> The Rival is too expensive at over 60€ for the giving quality.


That is why YOU should of bought it when it was $39.99 Canadian.

I got mine from NCIX when they ran that sale, currently very happy with it despite it being so big and comfortable in resting your hand on it.


----------



## karod

Really? While that is only 33€ incl. 19% VAT, it doesn't make sense because shipping overseas is 40$


----------



## shatterboxd3

Got my Rival last night, the next day after ordering.

First Impressions were that it feels great in hand with the glossy top. The rubber sides feel harder than the ones on my original Rival, slightly less grippy, but this makes me think that they won't wear down as fast as the original Rival. The clicks do feel more crisp, still not as crisp as something like the Mionix mice which I still believe are the best feeling Omrons.

What's the most recent firmware for the (white) Rival right now? I was using 1.8.0.0 all last night, testing it out.

I plugged it in and installed the Steelseries software, did my updating, set my dpi, and hopped into a DM.

I played a full map using AWP and a full map using the AK, here's what I felt.

My awp came back! Since switching to the FK1 a couple months ago, my awp skills, specifically flick shots, have been off. With this new Rival, I felt I was hitting 90% of my flicks. Great, could this be because of the lower click latency of this over the FK1? Who knows, either way, my AWPing skill returned to what it previously was.

Here's the the thing though, my rifles went down the toilet. Instead of being able to track targets, I always felt like I was lagging behind them, I couldn't hit a thing. Recoil correction was behind, causing me to overcompensate, it was just... off.

To make sure I wasn't just having an off day, I grabbed the FK1 and plugged it back in. As soon as I plugged it in I noticed that, it too, felt floaty. What the heck?! Was not happy!

I uninstalled the Steelseries software, ran CCleaner on the registry, and rebooted.

When I got back on, my FK1 felt normal, and I was happy. I jumped into a game with some friends so I didn't get to test the Rival out again, though tonight I'll be testing out the RIval without the Steelseries software, see if it still feels floaty.

Now, here's an afterthought. Why was my AWPing improved, when the mouse felt floaty or disconnected? My thought is that with flicks, it's all instinct on how much you're aiming and moving. I'm not waiting for the crosshair that I move to be on the head and shoot. I'm just moving it how much I think it should be moved and clicking. Thoughts?

Also, I'm sorry for the horrible wording, incoherency, and grammatical mistakes that I must have made. I typed this up while drinking my morning coffee at work.


----------



## thuNDa

got bored, ordered a white one aswell because i like rubberinlays and ergonomic shapes. (56€ total from "alternate" over their ebay shop)
hope this "Instead of being able to track targets, I always felt like I was lagging behind them, I couldn't hit a thing" won't happen to me again, because that was what i also felt with the 3310 inside a corsair m45.


----------



## shatterboxd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> got bored, ordered a white one aswell because i like rubberinlays and ergonomic shapes. (56€ total from "alternate" over their ebay shop)
> hope this "Instead of being able to track targets, I always felt like I was lagging behind them, I couldn't hit a thing" won't happen to me again, because that was what i also felt with the 3310 inside a corsair m45.


I used to use a Rival, and didn't notice any of these effects before, but then again I didn't have the steelseries software installed either after I updated firmwares. I'm fairly confident that it's the software that's messing with things and not the mouse itself.

I'll be able to test more tonight.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shatterboxd3*
> 
> I used to use a Rival, and didn't notice any of these effects before


that sounds better.


----------



## tmgz

I'm thinking of buying the Rival, do you guys think it will be easy to transition from a G400s to the Rival?


----------



## AnimalK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmgz*
> 
> I'm thinking of buying the Rival, do you guys think it will be easy to transition from a G400s to the Rival?


I think the hardest part will be adjusting to the lower weight and gliding resistance change.

In other news:
I got my second white Rival today and the main left and right clicks are good but don't feel as tight as my first unit. It feels like there is a little more travel in them but not much.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmgz*
> 
> I'm thinking of buying the Rival, do you guys think it will be easy to transition from a G400s to the Rival?


Some say NO simply because the hump in Rival is far greater than the G400 series.

The G400 fits easily into my right hand far better then any current input device, YES I am an all out fan-boy for Logitech's earliest G-series mouse (simply the best).


----------



## H3iman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmgz*
> 
> I'm thinking of buying the Rival, do you guys think it will be easy to transition from a G400s to the Rival?


I've used a dozen mice at this point, and the two most comfortable mice I've tried are the G400 and Rival. The shapes are different, but they both fit my hand perfectly. I'd say if you're moving away from your G400s, the Rival is the best choice.

I'm also picking up a Mionix Naos 7000 soon, because I've heard that's another excellent palm grip mouse for people with larger hands.


----------



## mndx

Rival feels like pear in my palm, so maybe its good for someone who never loosens his palm grip or dont wanna have the flexibilty to switch grips for different usecases.
Hence could be right for ppl coming from a g400 brick.


----------



## Jhexp

Got this mouse the other day and I love it. The shape is excellent and I love the side buttons. I used a Sensei for years and tried a few mice in between, Logitech, Roccat but this will be my mouse for some time now.


----------



## RedRumy3

So I been using Steel Series Rival for a good time now and love everything about it. So I was looking for a new mouse pad and saw the Steel Series Dex and I ordered it from Amazon. Just got it a few days ago and love the way it feels but I am having a problem with it when playing Cs:Go. Sometimes when going for a flick shot my mouse will just shoot up at the sky or ground like the sensor is getting all messed up. First time this ever happens so it has to be the pad. I switch back to my Razer Goliathus and don't have that problem at all.

Anyone else here have the Steel Series Dex pad? Not sure if I should contact Steel Series or just return the pad. I will play some Cs:Go and try and post of video of when it happens.

I lowered the polling rate to 500 just now to see if that helps.

Also does anyone know where to buy new mouse feet for the Rival?


----------



## Jhexp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRumy3*
> 
> So I been using Steel Series Rival for a good time now and love everything about it. So I was looking for a new mouse pad and saw the Steel Series Dex and I ordered it from Amazon. Just got it a few days ago and love the way it feels but I am having a problem with it when playing Cs:Go. Sometimes when going for a flick shot my mouse will just shoot up at the sky or ground like the sensor is getting all messed up. First time this ever happens so it has to be the pad. I switch back to my Razer Goliathus and don't have that problem at all.
> 
> Anyone else here have the Steel Series Dex pad? Not sure if I should contact Steel Series or just return the pad. I will play some Cs:Go and try and post of video of when it happens.
> 
> I lowered the polling rate to 500 just now to see if that helps.
> 
> Also does anyone know where to buy new mouse feet for the Rival?


I bought that pad aswell and don't have that issue, strange.


----------



## RedRumy3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jhexp*
> 
> I bought that pad aswell and don't have that issue, strange.


I think it's fixed not sure if it's from dropping my polling rate to 500 or blasting air at sensor or both but I haven't experienced it since I did both.

Now I just need to hunt for new mouse feet for the Rival.

edit: I figured out what causes it. It when I pick my mouse up to place it back in middle of pad it goes crazy guess the sensor when placing it back on the mat goes a little crazy if I lift it up to high.


----------



## shatterboxd3

I've had more time to play with the White Rival, side by side with the original one. I actually must say that my opinion has changed a little bit after using it for some time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shatterboxd3*
> 
> Got my Rival last night, the next day after ordering.
> 
> First Impressions were that it feels great in hand with the glossy top. The rubber sides feel harder than the ones on my original Rival, slightly less grippy, but this makes me think that they won't wear down as fast as the original Rival. The clicks do feel more crisp, still not as crisp as something like the Mionix mice with the nice Omrons.
> 
> *I played several pugs with the Rival after deathmatching for about a half an hour. My fingers started to slip alot on it and I didn't feel super confident. The clicks are more crisp than the Original Rival, but still not as crisp as the Huano's that I've swapped into it, or the clicks on my FK1. As a result, many one-taps turned into bursts and caused me to die, quite frequently, from long range when I shouldn't have. This is probably because I'm used to the bigger push back from the Huano switches that are in both my other current mice.*
> 
> What's the most recent firmware for the (white) Rival right now? I was using 1.8.0.0 all last night, testing it out.
> 
> I plugged it in and installed the Steelseries software, did my updating, set my dpi, and hopped into a DM.
> 
> I played a full map using AWP and a full map using the AK, here's what I felt.
> 
> My awp came back! Since switching to the FK1 a couple months ago, my awp skills, specifically flick shots, have been off. With this new Rival, I felt I was hitting 90% of my flicks. Great, could this be because of the lower click latency of this over the FK1? Who knows, either way, my AWPing skill returned to what it previously was.
> *Awping still felt great, I'm fairly convinced that I'm hitting these fast flicks because of the button response time being lower than in my Zowie. If the Rival is about 10-12 ms faster, it could make the difference between one or two frames and overshooting or not.*
> 
> Here's the the thing though, my rifles went down the toilet. Instead of being able to track targets, I always felt like I was lagging behind them, I couldn't hit a thing. Recoil correction was behind, causing me to overcompensate, it was just... off. *This went away after cleaning up the install and rebooting. It no longer feels floaty and disconnected, and the only thing causing my shots to miss now was human error.*
> 
> To make sure I wasn't just having an off day, I grabbed the FK1 and plugged it back in. As soon as I plugged it in I noticed that, it too, felt floaty. What the heck?! Was not happy!


All in all, I'm happy that there wasn't a problem with my Rival, just with the Steelseries Engine software. My preference of feel is the rubberized black finish of the original Rival, but the glossy white Rival really looks good. The sidegrips have been improved, and are now a harder rubber. I'm not sure if they've fixed that on the new black Rivals, as mine is an early production one. I still think the shape is the best palm mouse for my size hands at just over 21cm


----------



## poppe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cKwok*
> 
> Overall changing from a zowie fk1 to a steelseries rival will take some time due to its size. The fk1 kinda cramped up my hand, and the rival is just big...I think the glossy material of the white edition makes the mouse buttons a tiny bit more crisp. The glossy coating is like on the old zowie ec1/ec2 series. It gives good grip but collects dirt if you sweat. It is very easy to wipe off though.I have to say the fk1's sensor feels a tiny bit more glued down but this could be the cause of many things interfering with my perception. I do feel the buttons are a bit more responsive when shooting in fps games and my reaction time is slightly better. *If zowie made an ec2 with the 3310 sensor* and worked on their mouse button lag I would get that. But the steel series white edition is quite a nice mouse.


http://www.zowiegear.com/index.php?i=news&p=62
There you go man.


----------



## karod

Nice, hope it is available soon, so that users can review it.


----------



## cKwok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poppe*
> 
> http://www.zowiegear.com/index.php?i=news&p=62
> There you go man.


Haha yes I saw that. I will be ordering one ASAP! The rival is decent just not for me


----------



## ronal

After a week of playing with the Rival, I decided I will be sending it back because of the acceleration issue I'm having in CSGO. I tried everything to remove the accel and it's still present. Overall the shape is much better than the DA, but when it comes to sensor performance, even though the DA2013 has smoothing, I would easily take it over the Rival.


----------



## shatterboxd3

That's unfortunate. I've tested both my rivals for acceleration in game and neither have any. Always return back to the point that I swiped from. You don't still have the steelseries engine installed do you?


----------



## ronal

I only installed it to change the DPI and upgrade or downgrade the firmware, then I uninstall it and cleared my registry.


----------



## milehigh

Anyone have any issues with the scroll wheel? Sometimes when I'm on a web page, and I scroll click by click, it doesn't always register. I'll feel the wheel click once, but the page doesn't move. I click the wheel once more, and the page scrolls two steps.

**edit**

I just played around with it some more, and it's a repeatable problem. If I scroll down one click at a time, every 23rd click fails to register. The next click, it scrolls two steps, and then it's good for another 23 clicks or so.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LihosNam*
> 
> I just received my rival and I noticed that when the left mouse button is pressed on the outside edge, the switch makes 2 click sounds. Is this normal or should I send it back for a replacement?


just in case others have this "problem" too, mine had that on the right button, and i guess it was a part(the actuation stick) of the button rubbing against the shell.
so long story short: it's completly gone after only 3 days of usage, and i can't reproduce it anymore even if i try.


----------



## AnimalK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronal*
> 
> I only installed it to change the DPI and upgrade or downgrade the firmware, then I uninstall it and cleared my registry.


I left the software installed but I don't let it run.

I have experienced no occurrences of any acceleration of any kind on either of my Rivals.

EDIT: What surface are you using it on? dpi? polling rate?


----------



## ronal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnimalK*
> 
> I left the software installed but I don't let it run.
> 
> I have experienced no occurrences of any acceleration of any kind on either of my Rivals.
> 
> EDIT: What surface are you using it on? dpi? polling rate?


400 dpi / 500hz

I tried the mouse on Allsop Raindrop XL and Puretrak Talent.


----------



## Shiotcrock

Might be
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milehigh*
> 
> Anyone have any issues with the scroll wheel? Sometimes when I'm on a web page, and I scroll click by click, it doesn't always register. I'll feel the wheel click once, but the page doesn't move. I click the wheel once more, and the page scrolls two steps.
> 
> **edit**
> 
> I just played around with it some more, and it's a repeatable problem. If I scroll down one click at a time, every 23rd click fails to register. The next click, it scrolls two steps, and then it's good for another 23 clicks or so.


Might just be Dirty could take it apart...


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronal*
> 
> 400 dpi / 500hz
> 
> I tried the mouse on Allsop Raindrop XL and Puretrak Talent.


That's strange. I've used mine on both a bare desktop and a QcK mousepad, the only time I saw acceleration was when I was dinking around with the snapping/accel settings in that SteelSeries control panel.


----------



## milehigh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiotcrock*
> 
> Might be
> Might just be Dirty could take it apart...


Thanks. Only thing is, it's brand new. I sent an email to tech support, so I'll see what they say. I'll post back if we get it figured out.


----------



## cenasfu

I just bought a Steelseries Rival. I have heard there were some problems with a firmware update some time ago, does that problem still exist? Should I not update the firmware? I'm sorry if this has been asked already


----------



## OkanG

Just got a Rival after I got tired of my DA 2013. It's pretty nice, I like it. Especially considering the price


----------



## shatterboxd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cenasfu*
> 
> I just bought a Steelseries Rival. I have heard there were some problems with a firmware update some time ago, does that problem still exist? Should I not update the firmware? I'm sorry if this has been asked already


Update, set your settings in the Steelseries engine, then uninstall the software. Run CCleaner on your registry, and never touch it again.


----------



## ronal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> That's strange. I've used mine on both a bare desktop and a QcK mousepad, the only time I saw acceleration was when I was dinking around with the snapping/accel settings in that SteelSeries control panel.


I think I found my problem, looks like I'm getting inconsistent polling rate. I currently have the mouse set to 500hz but in mouserecorder it jumps to 1001hz for some reason.


----------



## AnimalK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronal*
> 
> I think I found my problem, looks like I'm getting inconsistent polling rate. I currently have the mouse set to 500hz but in mouserecorder it jumps to 1001hz for some reason.


How would that result in the acceleration you're feeling?


----------



## ronal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnimalK*
> 
> How would that result in the acceleration you're feeling?


Meant to say "another problem".

Anyways, the acceleration seems to be fixed somewhat when I updated the firmware again with the newest version. The acceleration is not as bad as before, but I will do more testing in CSGO later since I'm kinda busy with other stuff.


----------



## khemist

https://imageshack.com/i/ex7zBrUzj
https://imageshack.com/i/p9sYhoVej
https://imageshack.com/i/ippRu2ESj

Got mine, not had a chance to test it out yet, feels really nice in my hand though.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> Got mine, not had a chance to test it out yet, feels really nice in my hand though.


It really looks like sex sitting there doing nothing but showing off it's wondrous shape to everyone who loves her







.


----------



## Maximillion

Yeah the mouse looks beautiful in that white gloss.


----------



## Shiotcrock

Is the Height or the hump annoying on this thing?


----------



## khemist

Feels perfect to me.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiotcrock*
> 
> Is the Height or the hump annoying on this thing?


Maybe if you had tiny hands. It feels a little like my old DA, I don't notice it with my XXL hands.


----------



## milehigh

I sent back my first one, due to the scroll wheel not working right. Got a replacement from Amazon, and the wheel was perfect, but it wasn't tracking right. I compared the two sensors visually, and the one with tracking problems looks slightly different, almost like there was something behind the lens that shouldn't have been there. Two strikes is enough for me. I'm switching to another brand.


----------



## ronal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milehigh*
> 
> I sent back my first one, due to the scroll wheel not working right. Got a replacement from Amazon, and the wheel was perfect, but it wasn't tracking right. I compared the two sensors visually, and the one with tracking problems looks slightly different, almost like there was something behind the lens that shouldn't have been there. Two strikes is enough for me. I'm switching to another brand.


I have the same problem with my Rival, the tracking feels off when playing CSGO (its like my aim jumps where I don't want it to). Never again will I purchase mice from NCIX or Newegg due to restocking fee's that shouldn't be there because they sent me faulty mouse. I'll just end up selling it on eBay. I'm looking to purchase the Ninox Aurora now that its available on Amazon.


----------



## milehigh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronal*
> 
> I have the same problem with my Rival, the tracking feels off when playing CSGO (its like my aim jumps where I don't want it to). Never again will I purchase mice from NCIX or Newegg due to restocking fee's that shouldn't be there because they sent me faulty mouse. I'll just end up selling it on eBay. I'm looking to purchase the Ninox Aurora now that its available on Amazon.


I picked up a DeathAdder Chroma today, and I like it a lot so far. No issues with scrolling or cursor tracking.


----------



## Raazberry

I'm really thinking about picking this up, but the amount of people who posted that they had to RMA and still had faulty units is scaring me from it. Not sure if I should give it a go since my Sensei RAW is starting to poop out here and there.


----------



## thuNDa

FYI, the weight of the white rival is 105-106g sitting on a scale.
i must also say, that i find the switches not so bad after all.
might actually feel better than regular omrons.

@Raazberry

just get it, mine feels very sturdy actually(right button was rubbing against the shell tho, but that was gone after three days of use).


----------



## khemist

I've been playing bf4 for a few hours today and coming from a G400 it's not been a problem at all to get used to infact i think I played better.


----------



## Shiotcrock

Picked up two Refurbishers Rivals for 69.00 had 10.00 in Bing Rewards so it was cheaper....someone said the Steelseries Sensei is profile is too low which I kinda noticed so maybe this will be more ideal.


----------



## valette

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> Noticed it already myself. As i said, the sensor seems to dislike lift off tracking and also might malfunction in really rare situations if theres a fast lift on/off change.
> The increased lift off distance on hard pards was a big hint for that.
> 
> However one question.. if one didn't update to 3.1.5 and played 3.1.4 or 3.2.0 only would you also get the cpi switch bug?
> Would clarify alot if you answer this one.
> 
> Anyways big thumbs up from my side.
> I like the way the issue is being handled, really professional right now. Take your time to resolve all issues before the actual release.


I'm suffering with this problem since I brought mine, I play games with very low sensitivity (57cm / 360º), so I lift my mice very often and whenever i'm playing CS:GO
for example the crosshair starts spinning and ends up pointing down. Using this mice has been a nightmare, just terrible. I have the latest firmware installed 1.8.0.0.
I hope Steelseries is at least looking at this problem since this is an expensive piece of hardware. A cheap G400 is much better than this mice as it is.


----------



## hallux

I can confirm that I also have this problem with mouse accel in at least CSGO. If I use the same exact settings in my Deathadder 2013 I can feel the difference of slight acceleration in the Rival and it makes the mouse unusable . Also I have no idea if it's just the implementation of the sensor in the Rival or do all 3310 mice have slight accel?


----------



## LDV617

I loved my Rival. It was one of the best mice I have ever used, but I too am done with it. My brother still loves his, but he doesn't play much GO, and when he does it rather casual (No ESEA, CEVO, etc) He's more of a MOBA guy.

I am currently looking at the Ninox Aurora, Fk1/Fk2, or maybe the logitech g402 (don't really LOVE the shape, and have had bad Logitech experiences)

What would you ex-Rival users recommend? I use a palm/claw hybrid so I want the mouse to fill my hand but not be too big. I also did not like the shape of the Rival because I felt it was near impossible to keep it positioned at a straight angle, which in turns destroys recoil control.


----------



## hallux

@LDV617. The only thing I can honestly recommend from a guy who has used a multitude of these newer mice is a deathadder 2013 or a da chroma which use the s3988 sensor, unless it's only the rival's implementation of the 3310 sensor that makes it the garbage that it is. If other 3310 mice (zowie, mionix, etc) have absolutely no mouse accel, no prediction or any other issues then I would recommend them as well. Hoping someone can shed some light on the Rival's mouse accel problem.


----------



## LDV617

I'm more concerned about shape / ergo / and sensor positioning. But good to know there is accel on the sensor.


----------



## 7Teku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hallux*
> 
> @LDV617. The only thing I can honestly recommend from a guy who has used a multitude of these newer mice is a deathadder 2013 or a da chroma which use the s3988 sensor, unless it's only the rival's implementation of the 3310 sensor that makes it the garbage that it is. If other 3310 mice (zowie, mionix, etc) have absolutely no mouse accel, no prediction or any other issues then I would recommend them as well. Hoping someone can shed some light on the Rival's mouse accel problem.


As with the other 3310 mice, the Rival has no mouse accel.


----------



## hallux

@7teku I do not think that is entirely accurate, at least with the Rival. It definitely feels like mouse acceleration to me, there are plenty of people who feel the same way, (read previous posts and do google searches) there is something wrong with the tracking of this mouse. The only thing I can not speak on is that I do not own other 3310 mice so i'm unsure if it's just a problem with the Rival or all 3310 mice, could also be bad batches of Rival mice too.


----------



## 7Teku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hallux*
> 
> @7teku I do not think that is entirely accurate, at least with the Rival. It definitely feels like mouse acceleration to me, there are plenty of people who feel the same way, (read previous posts and do google searches) there is something wrong with the tracking of this mouse. The only thing I can not speak on is that I do not own other 3310 mice so i'm unsure if it's just a problem with the Rival or all 3310 mice, could also be bad batches of Rival mice too.


Maybe it's a really small amount of accel that's consistent, but it doesn't have any more or any less accel than other 3310 mice.

I have no such problem with my Rival. The only problem that the Rival has is smoothing.

What mouse pad do you use? Pointer settings? Drivers?


----------



## hallux

I use a SS qck mousepad, obviously 6/11 windows EPP off, m_rawinput 1, 400 dpi/500hz polling and the latest SS drivers. However, even going back to previous drivers there are issues that sound like accel documented by other people. Like I mentioned in an earlier post, with the same exact settings and using the same exact peripherals, only swapping between mice, my Deathadder 2013 feels like it has 0 acceleration where as the Rival definitely feels like it's moving faster and farther than it should, I will say it isn't crazy like a laser mouse but it definitely has slight accel which makes it unusable to me.


----------



## detto87

I have tested the Rival for about a week now and I really have to praise the sensor in it, the implementation to be more precise.

Compared to my G100S, FK1, WMO, ... the Rival always felt like a little skill boost. I always measure the same cm/360 that I play on, and the feeling of the Rival's 3310 is responsive and accurate without any negative side effect. The FK1 in comparison feels not as raw to me. The G100S feels more responsive but also a bit too twitchy, thanks to the shape I guess.


----------



## hallux

The other thing that i'd like to point out that another user mentioned is that the acceleration is way more noticeable for the Rival in CS GO at slower ingame speeds. IE 400 dpi - 2 or less ingame sensitivity or 800 dpi - 1 or less sensitivity.


----------



## thuNDa

maybe it's the sensor position, which is quite high compared to a deathadder.
even with the same real DPI, the same motions of your hand / arm will move the cursor further on the Rival(wrist movement will result in very different distances ingame).


----------



## 7Teku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hallux*
> 
> The other thing that i'd like to point out that another user mentioned is that the acceleration is way more noticeable for the Rival in CS GO at slower ingame speeds. IE 400 dpi - 2 or less ingame sensitivity or 800 dpi - 1 or less sensitivity.


Again, I've noticed nothing like that. I used to use 400 CPI and 1.15 and I had no problems like accel.

Maybe I don't notice it because I used to use the QL accel driver when I played BF3 a lot, but idk.


----------



## AnimalK

I have two rivals and I cannot sense any acceleration at 400cpi/1000Hz. My DeathAdder 2013 on the other hand has some noticeable acceleration.


----------



## hallux

@thunda that is the best reply i've seen and actually makes the most amount of sense. Very interesting. Definitely is a challenge to adapt to.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> maybe it's the sensor position, which is quite high compared to a deathadder.
> even with the same real DPI, the same motions of your hand / arm will move the cursor further on the Rival(wrist movement will result in very different distances ingame).


I think that may have explained part of my dislike for the rival...


----------



## Shiotcrock

Just got my 2 refurbished units off Amazon yesterday..

My biggest fear of this mouse it would be too high this is not the case by a large margin also people say it's a Large Mouse it's bigger then I suppose your typical mouse slightly longer but this doesn't effect anything. I just came from a Sensei Raw which I like for how quick and light it is.
Someone also said this is a very light mouse I can't tell the difference. The changing colors on this thing are sweet plus both of my Mice seem to work without problems so I'm Happy =) The side buttons on this thing are nicer then the Sensei Raw bigger so you can't muble up during a frantic match of Battlefield 3 Norshara cannals.

I came from a G500 I have three of those which I like for it's extra buttons but not much else....
The Sensei raw cause a problem in my shoulder or Rotator cuff would hurt after a few hours of use I think it was the extra distance my finger had to travel to actuate the mouse button which is the only thing I could think of could of been the light weight which could also be a possibility.


----------



## Shiotcrock

Someone said the Sensei mice are too low profile I found this to be one of the flaws of that series too. Two of my fingers would drag on the mouse pad cause of the low profile of the Raw.

This isnt' the case with the Rival my pinky will drag a bit depending on the grip.

This is the first Gaming mouse with Optical sensor I owned too.... Everything else was laser or Ball or trackball optical.


----------



## RedRumy3

Just ordered white version of the Rival anyone here have it? Is the top of the mouse different compared to the black one?


----------



## chrislee11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRumy3*
> 
> Just ordered white version of the Rival anyone here have it? Is the top of the mouse different compared to the black one?
> 
> Only reason I ordered white version is because my black rival mouse 3 button works when it wants to >.<


Yes. The white version is glossy and the black version is a matte rubberized coating.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/ex7zBrUzj
> https://imageshack.com/i/p9sYhoVej
> https://imageshack.com/i/ippRu2ESj


I like the XXL gaming mouse pad. Has anyone used this with their Rival? Thoughts?


----------



## LDV617

That white version looks better than the black IMHO.

I used a rival for a long time on the Puretrak Talent, overall a great mouse that falls just short of perfect. Would be my main mouse if I wasn't overly dedicated to FPS genre.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> That white version looks better than the black IMHO.
> 
> I used a rival for a long time on the Puretrak Talent


I'm currently using a QcK Heavy but I'm having issues with my keyboard as the mouse pad is so friggin big lol


----------



## Shiotcrock

I replaced the feet on there with some Hotlines Feet it's great now using a Knockoff Razer speed mouse pad.


----------



## Blze001

I'm using the basic Qck (It was on sale at Micro Center for 5 bucks) and it works really well with this mouse.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovrclck*
> 
> I'm currently using a QcK Heavy but I'm having issues with my keyboard as the mouse pad is so friggin big lol


Lol yea I think I'm going to invest in a tenkeyless mech. I keep hitting the mouse against my numpad on swipes xD


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Lol yea I think I'm going to invest in a tenkeyless mech. I keep hitting the mouse against my numpad on swipes xD


I have this issue myself, and I had used a Goliathus for the stitched edges as they act like a speedbump.


----------



## Ovrclck

TKL is next on my list..My mod list is huge but my wallet is tiny


----------



## Aventadoor

How much does the Rival actually weight?
I'd love a Rival Raw version


----------



## delledonne

I think it was about 106g without cable last time I weighed it but it felt about 90g to me.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> How much does the Rival actually weight?
> I'd love a Rival Raw version


"FYI, the weight of the white rival is 105-106g sitting on a scale."
http://www.overclock.net/t/1432942/steelseries-rival/1720#post_23470010


----------



## Aventadoor

At first I hated the Rival. It felt like I couldent hit shots with it.
But I loved everything else about it.
The shape is nice, my workers hands dont mind the rubber grips and the glide is super good. It also feels extremly stable.
Ive been going back and forth between mice for the last year, but Rival is the one I always come back too.
Been trying (and also own a few) almost every optical mice on the market, except for FinalMouse 2015 and Roccat KPM and maybe some others which really arent worth trying.

A more refined Rival shape with less weight would be the best thing ever.


----------



## EDVurd

Just picked this mouse up and like it so far, other than the 3 clicks of the scroll wheel seeming to rub and cause a weird friction. Sensor does feel very nice though.

For those of you who have had this mouse for a decent amount of time, how have the rubberized grips held up? Are they showing much wear? Coming from my G5 for the last 8 years which pretty much has no signs of wear or tear so I'm curious as to how this mouse will hold up.


----------



## Shiotcrock

I have three Rivals really like them all Refurbs off ebay but they look new I used Hotline Competition feet on the boottom with a Razer speed knockoff pad.


----------



## detto87

I ordered 3 Rival mice. 2 Rival have a defective mouse wheel. The scroll down doesn't work on 1 or 2 steps. It's skipping a step, then on the next scroll down it registers 2 scrolls. The 3rd doesn't have that problem but the left mouse button is harder than the right one.


----------



## JulioCesarSF

idk why, but after install the last update, using the mouserate.exe to check polling rate, sometime it's report 1600~1800hz.


----------



## bobsacamano86

I'm really interested in this mouse because it was really comfortable when I tried it at best buy. However I keep reading a lot of people saying their cursor randomly skips or moves while they are playing. Have you guys who use this mouse had any issues with the sensor skipping and does it happen often?

Also how well does this mouse hold up over time? I've heard steel series mice don't last very long but I've never had one before and the rival felt like it was pretty well put together but that was just me checking it out at best buy not actually being able to use it.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## kurtextrem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsacamano86*
> 
> I'm really interested in this mouse because it was really comfortable when I tried it at best buy. However I keep reading a lot of people saying their cursor randomly skips or moves while they are playing. Have you guys who use this mouse had any issues with the sensor skipping and does it happen often?
> 
> Also how well does this mouse hold up over time? I've heard steel series mice don't last very long but I've never had one before and the rival felt like it was pretty well put together but that was just me checking it out at best buy not actually being able to use it.
> Thanks for the help.


It doesn't skip on a Razer Goliathus Speed mousepad. No issues whatsoever.

I have this mouse now for a year and it pretty much looks and works like I bought it a few weeks ago. Sure there are some scraps here and there and the rubber on the side is a bit "softer" now. But who cares?

The SteelSeries Engine is also updated frequently. The only thing I can say: Go for it (especially it it fits your hands







)


----------



## Shiotcrock

This mouse is pretty slick mouse I couldn't see going back to my Logitech G500 feels like a freight train now....I have a Sensei Raw too but the clicks were not as nice as this thing.... Sensei Raw is a fast mouse though cause of it's shape.

This thing isn't bulky but it's big enough for any type of grip.


----------



## plyr

I updated my brand new Rival first time I instaled it to 180.0.0 firmware along with the latest driver, and on every single matchmaking game on CS GO I got at least one jump, during the lift off... like the sensor just jumps from one point to another.

So I found a link to the 3.1.4 driver along with 150.0.0 firmware on this thread and managed to get a game with no issues, I'l keep this old firmware for now.


----------



## elian

I don't want to beat a dead horse but hopefully someone can help. I've used Logitech mice since the mx500 10 years ago. My g400s died so i decided to switch it up to an FK1 which is FANTASTIC. I love the way it tracks with the 3310. The click latency is noticeable and it bugs me. It's not entirely a deal breaker but i know it's there and it bugs me. I decided to pick up a Rival since it uses the same 3310 sensor but better click latency. On the newest engine and firmware the mouse feels completely different than the FK1 at the same CPI settings and there's noticeable acceleration. I know that CPI settings are approximate so i adjusted my in game sensitivity accordingly. The issue is there's still acceleration and it's not consistent acceleration. If i do the "swipe test" that Ino does in his reviews my FK1 returns to the same spot every time, and my Rival will return inconsistent results. Sometimes it returns to same spot, sometimes it falls short by a little, and sometimes by a lot. This doesn't seem normal from what you guys have said. Because of this i went back to the 3.1.4 (150.0.0.0) engine and firmware and the mouse does feel more consistent but still not what i'm used to out of the 3310 from my Zowie. This is being tested on a two week old QCK+ with no defects.

Is there a firmware that is considered best or most consistent? Is this indicative of a defect? Do you guys always uninstall your SSEngine after your customizations have been made and does that make a difference?


----------



## plyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elian*
> 
> I don't want to beat a dead horse but hopefully someone can help. I've used Logitech mice since the mx500 10 years ago. My g400s died so i decided to switch it up to an FK1 which is FANTASTIC. I love the way it tracks with the 3310. The click latency is noticeable and it bugs me. It's not entirely a deal breaker but i know it's there and it bugs me. I decided to pick up a Rival since it uses the same 3310 sensor but better click latency. On the newest engine and firmware the mouse feels completely different than the FK1 at the same CPI settings and there's noticeable acceleration. I know that CPI settings are approximate so i adjusted my in game sensitivity accordingly. The issue is there's still acceleration and it's not consistent acceleration. If i do the "swipe test" that Ino does in his reviews my FK1 returns to the same spot every time, and my Rival will return inconsistent results. Sometimes it returns to same spot, sometimes it falls short by a little, and sometimes by a lot. This doesn't seem normal from what you guys have said. Because of this i went back to the 3.1.4 (150.0.0.0) engine and firmware and the mouse does feel more consistent but still not what i'm used to out of the 3310 from my Zowie. This is being tested on a two week old QCK+ with no defects.
> 
> Is there a firmware that is considered best or most consistent? Is this indicative of a defect? Do you guys always uninstall your SSEngine after your customizations have been made and does that make a difference?


Is the engine instaled while you play? Remove it, install just to configure the device.


----------



## elian

Yeah I've been leaving it installed. Does it really screw with how the mouse works if left installed?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Yup, theres alot of acceleration tuning in the software. Its easy to see how It could interfere or cause unwanted reactions.


----------



## catk47

I'm starting to hate my rival the acceleration is just too much i can't get rid of it it's noticeable in-game (csgo) with or without the software installed does anyone know what the best firmware is and where to get it ?


----------



## plyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catk47*
> 
> I'm starting to hate my rival the acceleration is just too much i can't get rid of it it's noticeable in-game (csgo) with or without the software installed does anyone know what the best firmware is and where to get it ?


Go here: http://www.touslesdrivers.com/index.php?v_page=26&v_code=1456

Install the 3.1.4 to get the 150.0.0.0 firmware, remove the engine and then test it.


----------



## Shiotcrock

I just had to reinstall Windows 8.1 over because I installed Steelseries Engine 2 to get my MLG sensei to work then uninstalled it must of caused a conflict with Steel series engine 3 which when open wouldn't detect my Rival says it wasn't connected.
Instead of wasting hours on end trying to figure out what files I had to delete. I deleted files in both the install and User temp to no avail.

So I reinstalled blasted Windows 8.1 again =)

That worked I couldn't' bare having X3 Rivals and not being able to use the Steel series engine 3.0 software. Next time I know better to mess around with installs.


----------



## solz

When u change the firmware too many times on the rival can it mess up the mouse? the mouse feels way faster since i changed the firmware and changed it back to the one i had or is it just placebo?


----------



## elian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plyr*
> 
> Go here: http://www.touslesdrivers.com/index.php?v_page=26&v_code=1456
> 
> Install the 3.1.4 to get the 150.0.0.0 firmware, remove the engine and then test it.


To expand on what i said previously, i didn't have the engine still installed when i did all my testing









AND i was on 3.1.4 with the 150.0.0.0 firmware and i still feel acceleration. Kind of a bummer. I am on Win 8.1 though, maybe that has something to do with it?


----------



## hallux

@Elian, I had the same feeling with acceleration. A previous poster said that it might have to do with the sensor positioning in the rival. It's sensor is a little bit higher than other mice and will take some getting used to. That's the only thing that sort of made sense to me.


----------



## b0z0

Ive always had a weird feeling of mouse acceleration using windows 8.1. Thats why I went back to windows 7.


----------



## plyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hallux*
> 
> @Elian, I had the same feeling with acceleration. A previous poster said that it might have to do with the sensor positioning in the rival. It's sensor is a little bit higher than other mice and will take some getting used to. That's the only thing that sort of made sense to me.


Its said that on newer firmwares the LOD is even lower, so that makes sense... on 150.0.0.0 is low enough. Mine dont have any accel that I could perceive, but I use really low sens...


----------



## Abacus1234

Is there something wrong with the 1.8.000 whatever firmware?


----------



## plyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abacus1234*
> 
> Is there something wrong with the 1.8.000 whatever firmware?


At least on my mouse, the cursor just ramdonly jumps, its not all the time, but once in every 45minutes or so...


----------



## catk47

also happens on 150.0.0.0 for me but not every hour 3times a day something like that but the acceleration is just as bad as 1.80.000 firmware for me does anyone have a fix ?


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catk47*
> 
> also happens on 150.0.0.0 for me but not every hour 3times a day something like that but the acceleration is just as bad as 1.80.000 firmware for me does anyone have a fix ?


maybe a fix for your mind: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lI-QMlZ8Kr4&t=501


----------



## ronal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catk47*
> 
> also happens on 150.0.0.0 for me but not every hour 3times a day something like that but the acceleration is just as bad as 1.80.000 firmware for me does anyone have a fix ?


I have the same problem with mine, I tried 150 and 180 firmware and both had the same issue.


----------



## catk47

tried that it shows no acceleration but in csgo it does used mouseratechecker and it showed my hz was randomly spiking up to ~1000hz and also randomly dropping to ~200hz its capped at 500hz tried hidusbf still the same. i think its the unstable pollingrate can anyone else test if they have the same problem?


----------



## ronal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catk47*
> 
> tried that it shows no acceleration but in csgo it does used mouseratechecker and it showed my hz was randomly spiking up to ~1000hz and also randomly dropping to ~200hz its capped at 500hz tried hidusbf still the same. i think its the unstable pollingrate can anyone else test if they have the same problem?


I have the same problem with mine (White version).


----------



## SmXme

Hi guys, i'm looking for a new mouse, i've a deathadder black and i'm loving palm grip.
I'm playing a lot to League of Legends, some fps and a bit RTS.
Can u please tell me if the rival is good for that ?
Thanks


----------



## timOC83

Hi!

Does the *white* Rival come with 2 "3D Printable Nameplates" included. For mine only had the one already attached to the mouse.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timOC83*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> Does the *white* Rival come with 2 "3D Printable Nameplates" included. For mine only had the one already attached to the mouse.


my white one also came wih only one nameplate, but why would i need two anways?
the custom one would be printed as a whole in the 3D-printer, no?


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmXme*
> 
> Hi guys, i'm looking for a new mouse, i've a deathadder black and i'm loving palm grip.
> I'm playing a lot to League of Legends, some fps and a bit RTS.
> Can u please tell me if the rival is good for that ?
> Thanks


So long as you don't want your abilities mapped to mouse buttons, yes. The Rival is one of the best "I play everything" mice out there.


----------



## timOC83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> my white one also came wih only one nameplate, but why would i need two anways?
> the custom one would be printed as a whole in the 3D-printer, no?


I'll have my white exchanged for a black Rival, since the glossy plastic makes my hand sweat. I wouldn't want my retailer to charge me extra for returning it incompletely.


----------



## SmXme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> So long as you don't want your abilities mapped to mouse buttons, yes. The Rival is one of the best "I play everything" mice out there.


What are u talkin about ? (i didn't understand the "So long as you don't want your abilities mapped to mouse buttons")


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmXme*
> 
> What are u talkin about ? (i didn't understand the "So long as you don't want your abilities mapped to mouse buttons")


Some people like to have buku buttons on their mice so they can map abilities and macros to them.

The Rival only has two programmable buttons for the thumb.


----------



## SmXme

Oh, i thought u was talking about the buttons quality, it's fine?


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmXme*
> 
> Oh, i thought u was talking about the buttons quality, it's fine?


Some people notice the left and right buttons bump into each other if both are clicked at the same time... I never did, but even in cases that did happen, it went away as the offending plastic bits wore down.

I haven't noticed any issues with the clicks. They won't get pressed accidentally if you rest your fingers on them, but they aren't hard to press either.


----------



## catk47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Some people notice the left and right buttons bump into each other if both are clicked at the same time... I never did, but even in cases that did happen, it went away as the offending plastic bits wore down.
> 
> I haven't noticed any issues with the clicks. They won't get pressed accidentally if you rest your fingers on them, but they aren't hard to press either.


do you have a rival too ? because my right and left buttons are not even near each other?


----------



## SmXme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catk47*
> 
> do you have a rival too ? because my right and left buttons are not even near each other?


Are u happy with yours?


----------



## veizelman

i bought the rival, felt that the click was a little "muchie" compared to my cooler master storm xornet (its like 15-19$ in sweden). the xornet had very distinct click but not a loud one. clear and solid feel and it is very light weight ca 84g without wire (weighing it on my scale right now). very short and wide witch was comfy for my finger grip style.

so trying the rival, the sensor felt much better than the xornet optical sensor. but it felt so long, high and heavy (ca 105g without wire), so with the mushy click ontop, i traded it in for a zombee scorpion, witch i traded in for a arachnid neoscona, witch i traded in for the mionix naos 7000, witch i traded in for the rival again (now att a third of the price at different vendort







)

this particular mouse did not have the mushy click!!!!,
so yes it seems that some of the shells are bent or something is going on there. just trade it in if you have a problem. and comparing it to all the mice i tested in between, the rival was the best feeling, clicking and tracking, (never tested the mionix in game) but it is the exact same sensor as i understand it? so the grip and feel of the rival was still way better. i miss my xornet







witch broke, but i think that the tracking of the xornet could be improved upon, still for like a 15$ mouse its great!!! rival all the way. maybe the xornet shaped cm spawn mouse would be for me, but it has laser tracking and is metal i think so it will also be heavier. rival is the best one. i would guess that the sensei raw might be a comparable choice for me. or some higher end part of the cm storm series.
rival still seems controllable and light to me compared to other mice that are not the xornet 84g, with my claw grip playing style. would like in the future to try a sensei raw, a kanav2 and maybe... the mionix avior 7000. the sensei feels too heavy form me. one important thing i would like to add is that though i like an as lite a mouse as possible, i noticed that dragshotting from right to left movement hade less micro shakes on stopping the mouse. so athe added weight stabilised some micre shakes in my hand/wrist. so there is that balance to find for yourself
sry if this was unnessesaritly long





















enjoy life, and game!!!


----------



## veizelman

my rival is purchased in 2015, and the right and left click buttons are far apart. so no way there could be an issue with bumping/friction. must be a later version that was fixed/changed??


----------



## veizelman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Larson*
> 
> Is the Rival weight 128g with or without cable?
> Thx


about 105g without cable on my scale


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veizelman*
> 
> about 105g without cable on my scale


Can you snap a photo? For future sake.


----------



## veizelman

the weight differs depending on how you hold/rest the cable. if it is lifted it can start to reduce the weight of the mouse on the scale.around 105-108g

this fingergrip is most cumfy to me. and allows me to lift the mouse more easily as i am used to a light, short mouse
the fingergrip style is the only style that allows you to easily press the back sidebutton with your thumb without moving it.
wide space between l/r buttons, they cant touch if i dont press the buttons in from the sides


----------



## SmashTV

Thanks! Hopefully will clarify the real weight for people searching.


----------



## phaseshift

Just got my black rival however that white one looks sexy, should I go with the white?

What's the main complaint for the white rival?


----------



## cenasfu

I've been used to 800 DPI and 0.8 sens in CSGO for a while now. Is there any real reason for me not to change my dpi to 640 so I can put my sensitivity to 1 in game? Or should I just use a rounded out number for my dpi? I would like my sens to be as close to each other in both windows and cs..


----------



## Aventadoor

No man, u should change too 800/1 or 0.5 for your OCD madness.


----------



## Greg28

Hi, need tips. I have a mx518 and want buy a new mice, and I tested the deathadder 2013 of a friend, but the curve shape in the left side when drag the mouse backward without move my hand in the mousepad (I do it often) it press more in my thumb than mx518 and brothers a few more (in the area of image):



so, with the shape of steelseries rival, will happen the same? or will it equal of comfortable than mx518? and like is the rival rubber tact compared to deathadder rubber, better or worse?

Other option is buy a logitech g402 (it have very similar shape from behind to mx518) but in design I like more the rival, althouh I dont know if the rival brothers me.

Thanks.


----------



## 354145

I feel pretty comfortable with my Rival and im used to its tracking. But if there is a chance that it has acceleration and jitter issues and im just "used" to it, i cant live with that.

I haven't read the entire thread, could someone summarize the do's and dont's for me please?
What i have so far is:

-Uninstall Steelseries engine after configuring the mouse.
-Install the 3.1.4 to get the 150.0.0.0 firmware

Is it fine to use any DPI? I am currently using 400DPI, 1000Hz.


----------



## Aventadoor

Get the latest firmware dude


----------



## 354145

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Get the latest firmware dude


I have the latest firmware atm. But what about the people complaining about the newer firmware saying it jumps etcetc?

For the record, i dont have any issues with my rival jumping. But it does malfunction if i swipe _really_ fast while "putting the mouse down again" after a lift up (hard to explain)


----------



## phaseshift

why is everyone using 800/1 ratio?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

lol I have no idea what mine is and i don'tcare my mouse works great
update firmware?


----------



## Greg28

A quick question, the weight of rival is really 128g? is it the weight without cable?

For example the proteus G502 without cable are 121g, and my current MX518 are 107g, can be very noticeable/heavy have +20g with the rival?


----------



## treav0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greg28*
> 
> A quick question, the weight of rival is really 128g? is it the weight without cable?
> 
> For example the proteus G502 without cable are 121g, and my current MX518 are 107g, can be very noticeable/heavy have +20g with the rival?


the rival is ~105g withought cable and 128g with the cable.


----------



## Greg28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treav0r*
> 
> the rival is ~105g withought cable and 128g with the cable.


Thanks, nice then


----------



## Rivalproblem

problem with the rival can't do anything about it installed every possible version of steelseries engine not working drivers updates not working nothing i can do


----------



## tatmMRKIV

what do you mean? Your lack of punctuation bewilders me.


----------



## Vuffi-Raa

Hello everyone. ive recently bought Rival and faced tracking problems with my func f-series 10 xl ( it is equal speed side of 1030 R2) which can be seen on this video (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DG-Sb2PbIVc&feature=player_detailpage - captured to smartphone and stabilized by youtube ^^, sorry for quality), but in shirt terms it just moves randomly from time to time as some users also seen when used plastic pads + bad tracking.
Yet it is almost perfect with control side of old Fucn archetype 1030.

And as i decided to buy a cloth pad here are my questions:
1)What cloth pads are best for Rival ? (As i understood QCK is great as control one, but i would like to try more speedy version)
Big (but not extended\for keyboard) size, speedy surface and great tracking for optics are welcome.

2)What cloth pads in general should i look for ?
So that if i would like to change rival to other optical mouse i wouldnt face again same tracking issues.
2a) monotone theme is prefered as i understood, but for optical mice in general is it better for pad to be "matte" black or to have light-reflective coating ?

3)What about this video guide for pads - https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=L-rCKUrgwdQ (linus techtips) ?
3a) From what i saw there - im very interested in Corsair MM200 XL, as of it "feels and tracks" like QCK (literally form video), but has speedier surface (what is ext. relevant for me - a 12 years a row func surfaces user), and also at XL version it has 4mm thickness, what might be optimal for different table tipes (not too thin, not too thick), and has equal or lower price vs QCK+.

Sorry for bulky questions, and thanks for the attention.


----------



## detto87

Just pick an all black cloth pad that is comfortable for you.
There isn't much else to it really.
QCK,Xtrac,Corepad,Puretrak,Corsair,... doesn't matter.
Look for price and comfort and preferences (thickness for example).


----------



## revoc

Has anyone had the issue of their mwheel up malfunctioning (it occasionally scrolls down instead of up)? It really is a nice mouse but after 1+ year of ownership it developed this issue. I wanted to get another one but opted for a G400s because SS warranty and service is not as long/good and I didn't want to deal with the issue again.


----------



## Vuffi-Raa

Thanks for the answer, and maybe you (or anyone) could answer the question about thickness. There actually 2 versions a ican get: XL 450 x *375* x *4* мм and Wide 430 x *280* x *2* мм , they cost equally, but the XL is a little bit too high for my table, i can place it all, but not sure if needed, vut hte main point is that i have a table made of tempered glass (like this one


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






, but w\o keyboard rest)
- which i guess is more flat\smooth then the wood, so im not sure if i need 4mm for that. Or maybe big sickness is even undesirable ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> There isn't much else to it really.
> QCK,Xtrac,Corepad,Puretrak,Corsair,... doesn't matter.


A ilso thought like that, and till the day i bought Rival i thought my Func would fit perfect for any mice possible, but i guess the texture makes different, or is it Rival problem only ? Heard of Zowie problems with some cloth pads also.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## detto87

More thickness = more comfortable.

Your Rival has the ADNS-3310 sensor which doesn't work really good on hard pads like your Func pad.


----------



## cenasfu

From what I can tell from reading this thread the DPI and sensitivity of my Rival shouldn't change when I uninstall Steelseries Engine and get rid of its registry entries. However I feel like my sensitivity is slower when I have the program installed.. any idea why is this happening or am I going nuts with a placebo effect!?

At the moment I'm using my Rival with the Engine uninstalled after setting my DPI..


----------



## plyr

Is it really registry entry? I tested the mouse on my notebook and it displayed the same colors I set on the computer driver...

Also, to me the mouse felt better without the driver, and on newest firmwares there was a pixel skipping problem, I think there are diferent versions of the rival on the market.


----------



## Greg28

I have a questions more, Im now testing my rival and I like more than deathadder, more confortable, but when I do a hard left/right click the button hits the base with some noise (or also if spam quickly the click), I guess that it is normal, with the g402 also is similar (less in a mx518), although the noise of clicks are differents in the rival compared with the g402 or mx518.

And the other question, with my mx518 (have 800dpi for default) with windows enhance pointer precision marked, in windows desktop the pointer works like 1600dpi approx, but in the rival, if I use 800 dpi, the windows enhance pointer precision marked dind't work with this mice, I need use the button for alternate 800dpi (ingame) and 1600 (in windows desktop), why dont work the enhance pointer precision with the rival? should I use then all time the button of alternate dpi always and disable the enhance pointer precision?

PS: In the engine, i dont have acceleration, and using 1000 polling rate, without the engine installed the rival work better?

PS2: On the box there isnt the bonus piece back of logo 3d... although i dont care it.


----------



## Nastye

EPP in windows only alters the curve that windows uses to translate mouse movements to cursor movements. It doesn't double your DPI or anything.

My main point to write this reply was to say that I'm very satisfied with the SS RMA, I contacted them, told them about my middle mouse button issue where the wheel would click 0-4 times instead of once and the heavy wear on the sides and they quickly accepted and authorized my RMA. I'm now waiting to get a new Rival back (though not sure if I'm gonna use it over my EC1 eVo CL).


----------



## Pa12a

I was a lucky guy getting one for 20 € without shipping costs, I love it so far. Having used a Deathadder before, the shape is very similar just more space and flatter on the left, also longer which I do very much like. I sorta palm grip the mouse, finger tips, knuckles and palm touching the mouse, ring and pinky finger gripping the right side. My hand is like 18.5 cm from the base to middle finger.

M1/M2 feel a bit muddy, but doesn't really annoy me coming from an IME 3.0 which were like that in the first place (Rival's not as bad though) and a Deathadder where you just have to blow on the buttons, afaik my favourite mouse buttons are from the G502. Side buttons aren't as easy to reach in comparison to the Deathadder, but I only use them for for nade binds in CS. And if you pull a nade out instead of holding a potential angle, you're dead real fast anyway. The scroll wheel feels similar to the Deathadder 2013, just needs a little bit more force but you can feel how many steps you scrolled. A bit more further back so people might not like that, but it doesn't matter for me because I always scroll with my index finger.

Was a bit sceptical about the mouse being fully rubberized (I prefer non-rubberized mice), but it felt really good. The rubberized sides are rougher than you would expect on a G502 or DA, but they don't hurt nor annoy me. No cramps either when using it for 2-3 hours. Afaik the mouse is like 100 grams and it's good cause 100 grams is the sweet spot for me when it comes to FPS games.

I use 450 CPI & 1000Hz, 2 sens and playing with the mouse in CSGO (a few LEM - Supreme MM games) feels great when I got raw input off (cause I prefer it though). Ofc it didn't make me better but I felt quite comfortable.


----------



## Mikerrrrr

I just got my Rival today and I'm having some issues with mouse button 6 (default to CPI switch). No matter what I have it set to in the Steelseries engine/drivers/software, Windows treats it the same as mouse button 4. That means that if I press mouse6, my mouse both goes down to 800CPI /and/ it goes back in the browser. If I have mouse6 set to deactivated in the Steelseries drivers, it /still/ goes back in the browser. Here's the kicker - if I set mouse6 to press "A" on the keyboard, then when I press either mouse6 or mouse4, both of them type "A" and go back.

It's like Windows thinks mouse4 and mouse6 are completely interchangeable. I don't think it's a problem with my mouse or the Steelseries software, so it's gotta be Windows or something else I'm running. I'm on the latest version of the software. Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## vtor66

Have someone accel test?


----------



## Ka0sX

I bought a rival the other day it felt great then today i updated the firmware it feels like there is smoothing or accell now

Does not feel as RAW as it did

Any ideas?

Not to sure what FW was on it prior to updating it

So i found a DL link for steelseries engine 3.1.4

And it installed 1.5 firmware did it on my laptop re-installing windows on my pc but even on laptop it feels much better


----------



## tatmMRKIV

It is not unusual for your rival to act different with the software installed, i heard they fixed the issue but i still dont install the driver on different systems
In other words, the dpi settings remain inside the mouse even cross systems.


----------



## Pa12a

I'm pretty sure it has nothing to do with malfunction speed, even if my sensitivity is very low (it's what 400 and 0.75 would be in CSGO), but my Rival would sometimes randomly spaz out, can't put my finger on why exactly, I use a QcK+ so that's no problem, doesn't even have to be a fast swipe.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

It could, never know untill you try


----------



## Mr Mari0o

Ive been on SSE3 version 3.1.4 with firmware version 150.0.0.0. (i like 150.0.0.0 better than 180.0.0.0)
I recently updated just the SSE3 to the most current version and now my firmware version is listed as 0.150.0.0
is the firmware still the same? or should i swap back to 3.1.4?


----------



## catk47

the answer is in your own question bruh. look at the numbers..(if you really don't understand it's the same firmware)


----------



## kniffer

Hi. My hands are 18cm and im using semipalm. Can i use this mouse easily and comfortably?


----------



## altf4

Anyone knows if the coating issue is fixed?


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *altf4*
> 
> Anyone knows if the coating issue is fixed?


Coating issue? There is no coating issue unless they changed the mouse in mid production. I've had a rival since day one and no coating issue, tracking, peeling, no mouse pad issues with it, clicking, nothing.

Great little mouse, flawless.


----------



## Nightingale

I have the white rivial and have noticed that the left clicker differs from the right in feeling. The left feels more rigid and stiff while the right is much easier to press. Is this normal for the mouse. Could it been an issue with the shell molding.


----------



## LegoFarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightingale*
> 
> I have the white rivial and have noticed that the left clicker differs from the right in feeling. The left feels more rigid and stiff while the right is much easier to press. Is this normal for the mouse. Could it been an issue with the shell molding.


This is a problem with many ergonomic mice like the DA, EC, and in your case, the rival.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightingale*
> 
> I have the white rivial and have noticed that the left clicker differs from the right in feeling. The left feels more rigid and stiff while the right is much easier to press. Is this normal for the mouse. Could it been an issue with the shell molding.


just FYI, the middle finger is stronger than the index finger.


----------



## ClintWestwood

Hаве they changed the packaging of this mouse? With mine I didn't get the Steelseries black plastick insert, but instead two white Steelseries stickers.









Also, what's the native CPI of it's sensor? It _does_ work well on just about any CPI, but I have to say I am curious about this. Manufacturer implies that any CPI is a native CPI to this mouse (how?), some say it's 1800. What gives?


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> just FYI, the middle finger is stronger than the index finger.


I drive in DC, my middle finger gets quite the workout.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I drive in DC, my middle finger gets quite the workout.












but actually it would strenghten the finger extensors, not the flexors which are responsible for clicking.


----------



## omar231

I BROKE OFF THE TOP SHELL OF MOUSE I DUNO WHAT TO DO I CAN FIT IT BACK ON BUT *** FIX?


----------



## ClintWestwood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClintWestwood*
> 
> Hаве they changed the packaging of this mouse? With mine I didn't get the Steelseries black plastick insert, but instead two white Steelseries stickers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, what's the native CPI of it's sensor? It _does_ work well on just about any CPI, but I have to say I am curious about this. Manufacturer implies that any CPI is a native CPI to this mouse (how?), some say it's 1800. What gives?


Bump.


----------



## scardd

I got only one plastic/rubber insert thingy aswell (bought a few months ago).

Every CPI step of 50 is native with the 3310 sensor.


----------



## DizzlePro

Apparently steel series changed the rubber coating at the start of the year

& all rivals which had the issue are eligible for a replacement as long as they're in the warranty period

https://www.reddit.com/r/steelseries/comments/2rpo3z/did_they_fix_the_damn_rubber_grips/cnmcpgt

i submitted an Rma on Tuesday & i was authorized last night

has anyone done a rma in the eu region? & is their support really that bad?


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Apparently steel series changed the rubber coating at the start of the year
> 
> & all rivals which had the issue are eligible for a replacement as long as they're in the warranty period
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/steelseries/comments/2rpo3z/did_they_fix_the_damn_rubber_grips/cnmcpgt
> 
> i submitted an Rma on Tuesday & i was authorized last night
> 
> has anyone done a rma in the eu region? & is their support really that bad?


i only had to do with them once some years ago.
sent a ikari laser with coating issues to denmark, and never heard anything back.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Does the RMA for the known defect apply to the DOTA 2 Rival version too?


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> i only had to do with them once some years ago.
> sent a ikari laser with coating issues to denmark, and never heard anything back.


i'm having 2nd thoughts now, hopefully if i provide tracking & prove that they received it then it should be smooth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Does the RMA for the known defect apply to the DOTA 2 Rival version too?


should be, they updated the white edition, so i dont see why they would skip the fnatic & Dota 2 ones

https://twitter.com/SteelSeries/status/593782008825905152


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> i'm having 2nd thoughts now, hopefully if i provide tracking & prove that they received it then it should be smooth


yes, i didn't have tracking back then, because it was cheaper..


----------



## tech99

Just got the Rival. I was using a G502 for the last 3 months. I really liked it's tracking and shape. But it was too damn heavy for me. My wrist just kept getting tired after playing 2 matches of TDM or S&D in CoD4romod. I generally play with assault class and have a 30cm/360 sensitivity. I would play well for first 2 matches and afterwards, my gameplay suffered a lot due to my wrist getting tired moving around that heavy G502. I stuck with it for 3 months since I loved it accuracy and snappy response. Thought I would get used to it but sadly, I couldn't.









I bought a KPM first because of it's lightness and 3310 sensor. But it was just too small and my ring finger started to pain after 1-2 hours of gaming. Other than the dimensions of the mouse, everything was perfect.

Then I thought about getting a DA 2013. The DA shape is just perfect for me. In fact, the first ever gaming mouse for me was the 1800DPI DA. My dream mouse would be a DA with 3366/3310 sensor and a software suite like Logitech/Roccat or Plug-n-Play system like Zowie. But I started avoiding it because of the tracking issue when Synapse was installed. Thought about buying a ZA 12 but sadly it isn't yet available locally and importing it through amazon was going to cost a lot. So I settled for a Rival seeing it has a 3310 sensor and felt quite nice in my hand. It's a bit too big for my hands (18.5cm) to grip it in a palm/claw hybrid grip style. My thumb can only press the 1st side button comfortably without affecting the grip. Other than that, it's pretty decent mouse for me in terms of shape. The build quality is pretty average compared to Logitech and Roccat. But then, that's expected of Razer and SS.

I am a bit underwhelmed seeing the customizability of SS Engine 3. Firstly, there are no CPI indicator. There should be a way to indicate the CPI on mouse or on screen, but there isn't any. I don't understand why would SS not include a CPI indicator of some sort on mouse or through Engine. I mean, there are 2 LEDs on mouse and they could've included some sort of color code to indicate the CPI settings.
Then there are only 2 CPI settings available. I actually need 4 CPI settings for different scenarios like one for normal gaming, one for turrets in BF4 etc. Getting stuck with only 2 CPI settings is a bit problematic. Is there any way to add more CPI settings in SS Engine?


----------



## ramraze

Have had the Rival for a year now. Play with it occasionally, while I like everything else about it, I hate the left lower side. It digs into my palm and distracts from the grip, like another user pointed out. The left side feels like you are trying to palm a cube shape. Anyone got any tips on how to hold the mouse better or avoid it/fix it? I tried to sand it more round but didn't help that much.

Grip is semipalm/semiclaw hybrid.


----------



## detto87

Ditching it for a EC1-A would be wise. But beware of broken mwheels on Zowie mice.


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> Ditching it for a EC1-A would be wise. But beware of broken mwheels on Zowie mice.


Ec1-a's shape is nice, but the weight distribution is so horse bollocks. It feels like a 120 g mouse Imho. Whereas Rival feels like a 100 g mouse.


----------



## tech99

Quote:


> I actually need 4 CPI settings for different scenarios like one for normal gaming, one for turrets in BF4 etc. Getting stuck with only 2 CPI settings is a bit problematic. Is there any way to add more CPI settings in SS Engine?


Anyone?


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tech99*
> 
> Anyone?


of course not, or they would have advertised it BIG.


----------



## LewisASTL

In BF3 u can vary sensivity of vehicles in editing the PROF_SAVE_profile.ini file located in Documents\Battlefield3
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tech99*
> 
> Anyone?


I do not think you need that.
In BF4 you can change vehicles sensivity. Your main sens should be good for tanks and turretts, and the second set can be useful for jets.

Anyway, it's really weird to have 4 different DPI for different vehicles...


----------



## tech99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LewisASTL*
> 
> In BF3 u can vary sensivity of vehicles in editing the PROF_SAVE_profile.ini file located in Documents\Battlefield3
> I do not think you need that.
> In BF4 you can change vehicles sensivity. Your main sens should be good for tanks and turretts, and the second set can be useful for jets.
> 
> Anyway, it's really weird to have 4 different DPI for different vehicles...


I usually set 4 DPI's not for different vehicles in BF4 but for different purposes. 400 for precision works, 800 for gaming, then one for desktop/bf4 vehicles/quick strafing etc and one for just the heck of it!

Anyway, I have set up my mouse using the Engine 3 program. Now should I uninstall it or keep it installed? Is there any negative impact of Engine 3 on tracking accuracy, acceleration latency etc?


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tech99*
> 
> Anyway, I have set up my mouse using the Engine 3 program. Now should I uninstall it or keep it installed? Is there any negative impact of Engine 3 on tracking accuracy, acceleration latency etc?


i would just take it out of the autostart.
if you don't wanna change settings ever again, you can also uninstall it(and see if your mouse isn't broken like my black one was, which lost it's settings after one day again without the SSE running).


----------



## tech99

Was running a quick test using Mousetest. Found out that, at 800DPI the average smoothing is 14.38% after running the test 10 times. At 1800DPi, the average smoothing goes down to 10.18%. Not sure whether to come to a conclusion that Rival has less smoothing at 1800DPI. Guess I need to rerun the test few more times. I'm using FW 1.8 and the tests were done on a 2yr old Qck+.

Funny thing is, G502 gives an average smoothing of 12.3% at 800DPI. Strange.


----------



## povohat

I assume you are referring to the 'Smoothness' test in Enotus Mouse Test, which is not directly related to the other phenomenon commonly referred to as smoothing on this forum.


----------



## tech99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *povohat*
> 
> I assume you are referring to the 'Smoothness' test in Enotus Mouse Test, which is not directly related to the other phenomenon commonly referred to as smoothing on this forum.


I thought 'Smoothness'=Smoothing in Enotus MT. Can you tell me what does this 'Smoothness' refer to in Enotus? A page explaining the said factor would be really helpful.

EDIT---

Found it. It's the variation in polling rate!

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## ClintWestwood

How are the buttons holding up in term of long-term use? Any sign of deterioration, or are they holding up?


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClintWestwood*
> 
> How are the buttons holding up in term of long-term use? Any sign of deterioration, or are they holding up?


Mouse was on sale for $30 at best buy, PLUS you can get the usual warranty they sale. So $45 total for one of the best mice on the Market, any issues(such as you asked about)best buy hands you a new one no issue. Hard to beat.


----------



## Scrimstar

does the white one have better rubber


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrimstar*
> 
> does the white one have better rubber


All new models from a while ago onward will have the good rubber, black or white. If you happen to have a model without the good rubber, SS will replace the mouse.


----------



## Scrimstar

oh cool, this may have been asked before, but how easy is it to click? i used the kinzu and it was unbearably hard.

i like the g9x and the avior 7000 clicks


----------



## Sptz

Has anyone returned their old Rival yet?

I opened an RMA ticket on June 30th, got an immediate automated response. I replied to them telling them that I can't send the mouse without having a replacement, I don't have any other mice nor will I buy another mouse just because their £50 one is rubbish, plus I work at the computer and have league matches, so I can't not have a mouse.

No response until today, July 6th and it was a bloody automated response yet AGAIN, this time stating they haven't heard back from their warehouse regarding my package or whatever, to which I replied requesting an actual human being to issue a response instead of these automated replies.

So far, terrible terrible customer support.


----------



## omar231

how do i fix this the top broke off i can put it on and the mouse clicks but top is like off the mouse. lol


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omar231*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do i fix this the top broke off i can put it on and the mouse clicks but top is like off the mouse. lol


superglue where it broke off.


----------



## omar231

worked sorta


----------



## DizzlePro

so i started a rma for my rival to get it replaced with the newer batch with the updated rubber, ss approved/aurthorzied it on the 24th

sent it off on 29th, tracking confirmed it was delivered on 3rd

they acknowledged it arrived today & processed a replacement



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



We have confirmed that your product has arrived at our warehouse!

Our next step is to verify the defect and examine the contents of the package. We will contact you again shortly to let you know that your replacement product or originally non-defective item has been added to our outgoing shipping list . This process usually takes between 1-3 days, but may take longer depending on volume.

In the meantime, we highly suggest you double check that your address is added to your account and that the information is absolutely correct. If you have already done so, thank you! Canadian Residents: Please fill your PROVINCE in for the STATE field or your RMA will not be processed.

If you haven't already done so, please verify and select your shipping address here: https://id.steelseries.com/rma/272704/address

Once we verify the contents of the package, we will ship that same day. If there is an error in the address information you have provided it will cause delays to your service time and you will be notified.

We do NOT ship back to the address given on the package that was sent in. We ONLY ship to the address registered to YOUR account.

We appreciate your patience and understanding!

Regards,
Randall B
SteelSeries Support

July 8, 2015, 12:21 PM





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



"We have confirmed that your replacement product has been added to our latest invoice! This means that our warehouse has all the necessary information available to get your new product out for shipment. Once the product is shipped we will contact you again with a tracking number.

We appreciate your patience.

Regards,
IT-Admin
SteelSeries Support

July 8, 2015, 6:01 PM"



dispatch within 1-2 business days, = Brand new rival next week









only had to pay for shipping one way


----------



## AuraDesruu

My mousewheel tilts on my rival. Don't know because of poor build or quaility control.


----------



## Scrimstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrimstar*
> 
> oh cool, this may have been asked before, but how easy is it to click? i used the kinzu and it was unbearably hard.
> 
> i like the g9x and the avior 7000 clicks


----------



## hallux

Can anyone get their Rival to track faster than 3.5 M/S. I'm using a Corsair mm200 mouse-pad and can not get my Rival to track any faster (using Microe's Mouse Tester) If you can get a faster M/S with your Rival, what mouse-pad are you using? Thanks.


----------



## AuraDesruu

You could always try a qck pad
I go over 4m/s


----------



## 7Teku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hallux*
> 
> Can anyone get their Rival to track faster than 3.5 M/S. I'm using a Corsair mm200 mouse-pad and can not get my Rival to track any faster (using Microe's Mouse Tester) If you can get a faster M/S with your Rival, what mouse-pad are you using? Thanks.


I get over 5 m/s on a Corepad 4XL (cut in half) at 400 CPI and 500hz.


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7Teku*
> 
> I get over 5 m/s on a Corepad 4XL (cut in half) at 400 CPI and 500hz.


Upload more gameplay vids! I'm starved of Teku magic/


----------



## 7Teku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> Upload more gameplay vids! I'm starved of Teku magic/


Haha. Maybe I will. I steam sometimes too.


----------



## austinmrs

My rival is like 3 days old. In windows, the light is orange, like i chose on the software...

But sometimes when i game, in cs go, the logo light goes like a uncolor green, and the scroll light keeps blinking in orange... Is this a bad sign?

Read this:

http://faq.steelseries.com/questions/368/My+mouse+is+not+working+and+the+light+below+the+scroll+wheel+is+blinking+repeatedly%2C+how+can+I+fix+it%3F

Already did all, but i cant find the SteelSeries firmware repair tool / SSEfix they talk about...

Should i RMA the mouse?


----------



## AnimalK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> My rival is like 3 days old. In windows, the light is orange, like i chose on the software...
> 
> But sometimes when i game, in cs go, the logo light goes like a uncolor green, and the scroll light keeps blinking in orange... Is this a bad sign?
> 
> Read this:
> 
> http://faq.steelseries.com/questions/368/My+mouse+is+not+working+and+the+light+below+the+scroll+wheel+is+blinking+repeatedly%2C+how+can+I+fix+it%3F
> 
> Already did all, but i cant find the SteelSeries firmware repair tool / SSEfix they talk about...
> 
> Should i RMA the mouse?


That sounds like the new gamesense feature. Check third tab in Steelseries Engine 3.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnimalK*
> 
> That sounds like the new gamesense feature. Check third tab in Steelseries Engine 3.


Yeah.. I feel so stupid now lol because this wasnt availble when i used rival before ahah


----------



## john88

I switched back to the Rival recently, thought Amazon sent me a defective one cause the leds in cs go. Was about to send it back, decided to reinstall driver, and i saw the game sense settings! Got all pissed over nothing lol.


----------



## Rhallo

Hi,

Yesterday I changed my 8 year old Logitech G5 gaming mouse for a SS Rival. The thing is that 800dpi/cpi on my G5 it's faster than 800dpi on Rival.

G5 only needs half of the mousepad (800dpi) to go from one end to the other end of the screen. On the other hand, the Rival needs 950/1000 cpi to do the same travel distance.

Is this normal?


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhallo*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Yesterday I changed my 8 year old Logitech G5 gaming mouse for a SS Rival. The thing is that 800dpi/cpi on my G5 it's faster than 800dpi on Rival.
> 
> G5 only needs half of the mousepad (800dpi) to go from one end to the other end of the screen. On the other hand, the Rival needs 950/1000 cpi to do the same travel distance.
> 
> Is this normal?


Why on earth are you comparing different feelings of cpi over 2 completely different sensors? This doesn't matter. Just find the suitable value that matches your old one. Yes, it's normal for 2 sensors to behave differently and have varying cpi steps. Merely this phenomenon does not mean anything negative.


----------



## Rhallo

@ramraze

Hello,

Thank you for your answer, we are allways learning new things. I thought same cpis/dpis = same behavior.

Thank you









Btw, what is the best pooling rate, 500 or 1000? *When I set 500hz the mouse appears to move faster...*

Thanks.


----------



## 7Teku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhallo*
> 
> Btw, what is the best pooling rate, 500 or 1000? *When I set 500hz the mouse appears to move faster...*


It's preference. In my experience, 500 hz is smoother/more stable and 1000 hz is more responsive/quicker. Some mice also may perform better at 500 hz (e.g. EC eVo series) or have higher tracking speeds.

I personally use 400 CPI and 500 hz.


----------



## qsxcv

well in that case 120hz vs 144hz is also preference

in certain combinations of mice/computer, 500hz report rate may be a better compromise than 1000hz. i believe that if this is the case, well there's something wrong with the mouse's firmware or with the computer. and i also believe that for the majority of setups, 1000hz is superior


----------



## 7Teku

I won't argue that 144 hz is better than 120 hz, even if it's just barely better. Just like 1000 hz vs 500 hz. Technically, 1000 hz is better. But, the differences between each are minute though, as compared to 60 hz or 125 hz. Choosing 144 hz or 1000 hz over 120 hz or 500 hz won't instantly make you better, nor is it a deciding factor to who will an engagement.


----------



## erobuR

Todays so-called 144hz panels are working best at 120hz mate. Just to let you know.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7Teku*
> 
> I won't argue that 144 hz is better than 120 hz, even if it's just barely better. Just like 1000 hz vs 500 hz. Technically, 1000 hz is better. But, the differences between each are minute though, as compared to 60 hz or 125 hz. Choosing 144 hz or 1000 hz over 120 hz or 500 hz won't instantly make you better, nor is it a deciding factor to who will an engagement.


----------



## Melan

My XL2411T disagrees.


----------



## Shotyyy

Hey guys. I just bought Steelseries Rival and my mouse freezes for a few secs while playing CS:GO. To fix it I need to shake my mouse for a few secs and it works fine for next min or so and then same **** happens. This is really frustrating and since it is my first day with this mouse - it's really annoying.


----------



## megablaster

Hey guys.

I just bought my new rival from Amazon.

Stelseries has done great job. I love the design and comfortable.

The only thing to make me crazy, gamesense is not work.

I open the CS GO but no changes on mice about lights. The only red (I have been selected) is flashing.

Where is the problem?


----------



## mint567

it will flash red on the mousewheel when you have a knife out. Switch to a weapon with ammo. You can configure gamesense additionally to change what it displays. I have noticed sometimes the 'regular' lighting settings after quitting csgo don't change back for me but overall it works.

edit - actually I think default for scroll wheel is health status. You can change the flashing in the gamesense settings. I would play around with it and try turning it on and off to see if you see a difference in lighting.


----------



## megablaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mint567*
> 
> it will flash red on the mousewheel when you have a knife out. Switch to a weapon with ammo. You can configure gamesense additionally to change what it displays. I have noticed sometimes the 'regular' lighting settings after quitting csgo don't change back for me but overall it works.
> 
> edit - actually I think default for scroll wheel is health status. You can change the flashing in the gamesense settings. I would play around with it and try turning it on and off to see if you see a difference in lighting.


No, my mice is not work properly with gamesense. There is no flashing or something about lights. It's stay same with my default settings..

I want to see my health on scroll and my money on back but it's not working.


----------



## mint567

Not sure. I would remove software and rival from devices and try reinstalling again. Make sure the button at the bottom is turned to on. Besides that I have no problems and I have one of the first rivals.


----------



## Rhallo

Gamesense + cs go + rival = useless... It's my opinion, I don't look at my mouse when I'm playing to see my health xD


----------



## qsxcv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhallo*
> 
> Gamesense + cs go + rival = useless...


useless until someone configures it to blink when you aim on an enemy through a wall/smoke















(i don't have a rival and i have no idea if that's possible)


----------



## mint567

For health yes but it is nice for money and other things if you don't want to press tab etc. its more of a gimmick/marketing but there are situations where it could be useful. Its another aspect that Steelseries can differentiate themselves from the competition. Everyone has their preferences on what they like and use and that is why it is there. It can also be disabled for people who do not like it. My only problem with it is for some reason when I exit out of game the wheel, or the logo, or both keep the gamesense setting.
Quote:


> useless until someone configures it to blink when you aim on an enemy through a wall/smoke rolleyes.gifbiggrin.gif
> (i don't have a rival and i have no idea if that's possible)


I'm sure its possible based on what the software does already. The software would just need a hook etc.


----------



## megablaster

I tried reinstall but still same problem. No color shifting, no changes.

W7 64 bit.


----------



## plyr

Anyone know whats the best refresh rate for the rival? I get a feeling that 500hz is more linear, stable...


----------



## Melan

Then use 500hz if it feels better for you.


----------



## furkana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shotyyy*
> 
> Hey guys. I just bought Steelseries Rival and my mouse freezes for a few secs while playing CS:GO. To fix it I need to shake my mouse for a few secs and it works fine for next min or so and then same **** happens. This is really frustrating and since it is my first day with this mouse - it's really annoying.


Could you fix it ?


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shotyyy*
> 
> Hey guys. I just bought Steelseries Rival and my mouse freezes for a few secs while playing CS:GO. To fix it I need to shake my mouse for a few secs and it works fine for next min or so and then same **** happens. This is really frustrating and since it is my first day with this mouse - it's really annoying.


Have the same thing happening to my 15 month old Rival. A person on this forum who knows a lot told me it is because the LEDs are dying, that's why this happens. I also get random malfunctions and sensor stopping to work for a few secs. Also, the lod has gone lower than it was before. On one day it can be extremely low, when I feel like I will have the bugs and malfunctions. On another day it feels better, and I won't get as many issues.

Unfortunately I can't find my receipt for it, even though my warranty is still valid. Maybe you should RMA or send it back.


----------



## Rhallo

Maybe it's the wire, did you check if the wire is ok?


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhallo*
> 
> Maybe it's the wire, did you check if the wire is ok?


It seems to be, yes, because moving the wire does not influence the sensor behavior. Also, when my mouse malfunctions, clicks still work, but tracking stops.


----------



## Rhallo

I had some strange problems with my previous mouse (Logitech G5), like you have now. In my case it even made my USB ports to go crazy! (Disconnecting and connecting all the usb devices)


----------



## furkana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhallo*
> 
> Maybe it's the wire, did you check if the wire is ok?


Well my mouse is new. Just bought it and today it is arrived. I noticed the problem happens when i lift the mouse and put it back on mousepad. I use QCK Mass. I will probably RMA it.


----------



## Layo

I had my rival for 3 months and I loved it until it felt from table and the scroll wheel broke (would click but not scroll) and I got it replaced for $7. The same day the scroll wheel broke again while scrolling and now they are asking for $40 and 60 days which I refused and I will be getting the broken mouse back. Is there way to buy the scroll wheel and replace it myself? Couldn't google anything.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Just got the White glossy rival for under $50. Great deal. Mouse is solid thus far, fit my paws extremely well(21.5 cm).

I plan to keep testing it more, the tracking is strong & i have no gripes so far. Some like & some do not like the SS switches. I happen to like the clicks very much.


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> Just got the White glossy rival for under $50. Great deal. Mouse is solid thus far, fit my paws extremely well(21.5 cm).
> 
> I plan to keep testing it more, the tracking is strong & i have no gripes so far. Some like & some do not like the SS switches. I happen to like the clicks very much.


I bought a new white glossy one also a few weeks ago. It's really solid and feels a lot better than my old rival I bought last year. I think they have done something to he switches because they feel a lot better than on my older Rival. They feel almost like Zowie EC1-a switches.


----------



## Ufasas

Got it used for 10 gbp, cleaned it with tissue for laptop screen :B looks awesome, and in desktop it's ofc great, dying to try in csgo just right now! As my g402 by logi is excellent in csgo! Time to make a judgement on Rival, which i cussed on much and avoided much, until you try yourself.. : p

PS. Tested well in cs. Another lovely mouse to collection, is like several times improved IE3,0 for me. Good cable, side grips, good palm filling, i doesn't hit mouse 2 button accidently like i did on IE3,0 and Asus Gladius, mouse is light, shame 3310 sensors doesn't track on razer aluminium pad so well, like am010 and 3366 do, this mouse sensor also tend to skip on it, damn nearly above good used condition mouse perform so well in CSGO! AWP shots stays as accurate as with G402. That's what I need. The shape is straight fitting for my hand from first grip. Clicks are very responsive. Saved myself tons of money by getting this as used, miniorgaaasm


----------



## Ricey20

Just got a Rival to try out. It came with firmware 1.8. Is this the best firmware to use?


----------



## Captivate

Moving this mouse from left to right to left and it doesn't seem to be a straight horizontal line?


----------



## solz

What is the best firmware version for the SS Rival atm?


----------



## KingAlkaiser

is there a laser sensor type for this mouse? i honestly feel its the most comfortable mouse i ever used but i am not a big fan of optical mouse.


----------



## espgodson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingAlkaiser*
> 
> is there a laser sensor type for this mouse? i honestly feel its the most comfortable mouse i ever used but i am not a big fan of optical mouse.


trolling?


----------



## joaalllzl

I have a question what is the difference between the white rival and the black one because on amazon you can buy the white rival significantly cheaper than the regular black one I was just wondering if there was a major difference thanks.

Proof White rival's price here 

Proof Black rival's price here


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joaalllzl*
> 
> I have a question what is the difference between the white rival and the black one because on amazon you can buy the white rival significantly cheaper than the regular black one I was just wondering if there was a major difference thanks.
> 
> Proof White rival's price here
> 
> Proof Black rival's price here


It's glossy.


----------



## mutatedknutz

Am stuck between DA chroma, sensei raw and rival? any suggestions? mostly dota 2.
And are they better than g400s?


----------



## joaalllzl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> It's glossy.


lol really is that it hahah well thanks! : D


----------



## shatterboxd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> Am stuck between DA chroma, sensei raw and rival? any suggestions? mostly dota 2.
> And are they better than g400s?


Sensei and Rival are both way more comfortable to me than the DA chroma. Personally for me the Rival is the most comfortable, 20cm hands. Some feel the Rival is too big.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

anyone have a mionix mouse also? I need to grab another mouse and like my rival but its been almost 2 years since I got it now, wonder if there's anything better


----------



## mutatedknutz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shatterboxd3*
> 
> Sensei and Rival are both way more comfortable to me than the DA chroma. Personally for me the Rival is the most comfortable, 20cm hands. Some feel the Rival is too big.


I have really huge hands. I am 6'4 and i guess 8inch+ palm and fingers combined.
Razer is bit cheaper here.
Sensei and rivals are priced the same.
I read the rubber coating on sensei wears off too soon and gets sticky.
The only game i play on mouse and keyboard is Dota 2.
So heart says DA chroma, but i read about double clicking and mouse failing issues.
So am in a 2 minds.


----------



## cheeselol

I'm interested in picking up a Rival to try it out. Is there a forthcoming revision on the horizon that I should wait for or is this a good time to pick one up?

I also hear SS fixed the issue w/ the rubber on the sides of the Rival wearing down. Does anyone know if the Rivals Amazon is selling are post-fix?


----------



## shatterboxd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> I have really huge hands. I am 6'4 and i guess 8inch+ palm and fingers combined.
> Razer is bit cheaper here.
> Sensei and rivals are priced the same.
> I read the rubber coating on sensei wears off too soon and gets sticky.
> The only game i play on mouse and keyboard is Dota 2.
> So heart says DA chroma, but i read about double clicking and mouse failing issues.
> So am in a 2 minds.


The Rival for me is more comfortable for usage outside of gaming as well. It really fills up the palm of my hand nicer. I also hate the slippery rubber sides of the DA Chroma.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheeselol*
> 
> I'm interested in picking up a Rival to try it out. Is there a forthcoming revision on the horizon that I should wait for or is this a good time to pick one up?
> 
> I also hear SS fixed the issue w/ the rubber on the sides of the Rival wearing down. Does anyone know if the Rivals Amazon is selling are post-fix?


It was only the very early original ones that had the issue, it's all good now.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> I have really huge hands. I am 6'4 and i guess 8inch+ palm and fingers combined.


As a fellow big handed fellow, the Rival is very comfortable. Haven't used any Razers, though. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## mutatedknutz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> As a fellow big handed fellow, the Rival is very comfortable. Haven't used any Razers, though. Just my 2 cents.


Got 2 votes for rival, looking for some DA user to give input. Both are almost same priced. Still confused, DA or rival :S


----------



## mint567

I like both but the grips on the rival are more pronounced and easier to grip. Deathadder doesn't feel as high and on my DA 2013 the clicks are more sensitive (never tried chroma).


----------



## LDV617

If you play FPS games you will probably like the DA more due to the lower click latency.

I hated the rhythm of AK tapping in CS:GO with the Rival.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I don't think razer makes a durable product. I had a tron mouse and it broke after one good fall. And just in general their products are blingy instead of quality


----------



## solz

If you change the firmware too much can it fck up ur mouse? (Rival)


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> If you play FPS games you will probably like the DA more due to the lower click latency.
> 
> I hated the rhythm of AK tapping in CS:GO with the Rival.


Have you compared the click latency of these mice? I have never heard of high latency on the Rival..


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeemil89*
> 
> Have you compared the click latency of these mice? I have never heard of high latency on the Rival..


The DA chroma and the Rival tested the same here:


----------



## Jeemil89

As I suspected. The latency is the same but they might feel different due to the switches (Steelseries vs Omron).


----------



## coolwert

did the latency actually change on the rival in the firmware version 1.8 ?
would be curious if it would be lower after that
as the g502 had a lower latency after its firmware update
also did anyone test the g303, if that had a lower click latency than the g502 ?
i am curious


----------



## jung1e

Flamie's custom Rival. looks so nice, the silver FK2 Snax uses looks nice as well


----------



## DizzlePro

new SS rival fade (csgo edition)


----------



## TristanL

i really hope they will sell it regularly...
on twitter they said that they would do it if the demand is high enough


----------



## aLv1080

Just imagine the Sensei with 75g, 3310 and sold as 'fade edition' with that painting...
I think I'm dreaming way too much lol


----------



## RDno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jung1e*
> 
> Flamie's custom Rival. looks so nice, the silver FK2 Snax uses looks nice as well


Pic?


----------



## jung1e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RDno1*
> 
> Pic?


http://static.hltv.org/images/galleries/6871-full/1435429273.0354.jpeg from GFinity a while back i posted in FK OCN thread


----------



## RDno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jung1e*
> 
> http://static.hltv.org/images/galleries/6871-full/1435429273.0354.jpeg from GFinity a while back i posted in FK OCN thread


Thanks. That's sick. Did he make it himself?


----------



## mint567

doubtful. VP has silver top on EC1-A's and such at least it seems that way. NIP have the black coated top.


----------



## TristanL

Quote:


> SteelSeries
> ‏@SteelSeries
> 
> Do you want the Rival CS:GO Fade Edition up on our webshop? Let us know here:
> 
> http://strawpoll.me/5274853


----------



## vtor66

Have someone accel test? pls


----------



## Ufasas

After more than a month of playing, G402 tends to be better for me over Rival in pistol rounds in csgo :< I grip Rival very weird in pistol rounds, after those first 3 rounds passes, i shoot better


----------



## plyr

http://steelseries.com/gaming-mice/rival

So they are calling Rival 300...


----------



## the1onewolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plyr*
> 
> http://steelseries.com/gaming-mice/rival
> 
> So they are calling Rival 300...


I think that's actually refering to the csgo fade edition.
https://www.reddit.com/r/counterstrike/comments/3hvv3b/go_steelseries_rival_300_csgo_fade_edition/


----------



## AuraDesruu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1onewolf*
> 
> I think that's actually refering to the csgo fade edition.
> https://www.reddit.com/r/counterstrike/comments/3hvv3b/go_steelseries_rival_300_csgo_fade_edition/


It's the same SS rival

I guess with the whole change with the website
They changed the name to the rival 300 and are preparing for the rival 100 in a couple of months.


----------



## catk47

any bad/good news on the latest firmware ?


----------



## mint567

http://techblog.steelseries.com/2015/09/04/new-in-3.4.4.html
Quote:


> New devices supported
> Apex 300
> Apex 350
> Rival 300
> Siberia 650
> Siberia 150
> Bug Fixes
> Fixed an issue where the SteelSeries tray icon would continue to run after uninstalling the Engine on Mac.
> Fixed an issue where a device's default color would flash when changing its settings if ColorShift was active.
> Fixed an issue with mouse button playback in specific cases for the Rival and Sensei Wireless.
> Fixed an issue with cloud profiles where devices hidden on a different computer would cause devices to be removed from the gear list even if they were connected.
> Fixed an issue with the display of ColorShift colors in the Engine client for the Apex keyboard.
> Fixed a conflict between application detection and GameSense on MSI GE62 and GE72 laptops.
> Fixed an issue where the Sensei Wireless could cause the Engine client to become unresponsive.
> Deleted configs will now be automatically removed from associated Launch Config bindings.
> Fixed an issue where GameSense was not working with CS:GO or Dota 2 on some computers


----------



## catk47

that's the engine it self i'm talking about the firmware for the mouse. where can i read the patch notes on for the firmware updates ?


----------



## plyr

At least on my rival, anything beyond firmware 150.0.0.0 is bad...


----------



## solz

There is a new firmware update?


----------



## plyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solz*
> 
> There is a new firmware update?


No, its still on 180.0.0.0


----------



## AuraDesruu

The thing that always kept me away from the rival was the terrible difference between the switches. I always found the right click to be more crisp and tactile than the left. I've seen 5 other reviews from difference times of the year have the same exact difference. I've posted on there reddit about this problem and they claim that this wasnt a big issue.
I'm hoping that if the CS GO Fade Edition rival does come out this year. It wont have the drastic micro switch differences like there other batches of mice. I'm just so curious to use a rival with good switches as people claim it to be almost that to the EC1/2 switches.


----------



## JulioCesarSF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plyr*
> 
> No, its still on 180.0.0.0


1.8.0.0 or 180.0.0? Mine is 1.8.0.0


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JulioCesarSF*
> 
> 1.8.0.0 or 180.0.0? Mine is 1.8.0.0


don't worry, he didn't mean a different one.


----------



## vivithemage

Is there a difference between the SS Rival that Amazon is selling and the Rival 300 on SS's website? i was about to pick one up.


----------



## plyr

Yes, its 1.8.0.0, whatever, on some drivers the 150.0.0.0 apears as 0.150.0.0

Its strange to think that 150.0.0.0 came before 1.8.0.0


----------



## emsj86

Anyone else have the problem where you download the drivers they work than after a day or so I can click on it but can't fully open it. My settings our saved so not a huge deal but sucks I can't change anything without re downloading which loses all my settings


----------



## softskiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vivithemage*
> 
> Is there a difference between the SS Rival that Amazon is selling and the Rival 300 on SS's website? i was about to pick one up.


No, 300 just means it's not the new cheaper 100 with different sensor:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1566139/the-new-mouse-from-steelseries-rival-100


----------



## solz

somebody got a legit version of Steelseries Engine 3.2.1? cus the official link is now linking you to the steelseries page http://cdn-co.steelseries.com/downloads/drivers/engine/SteelSeriesEngine_3.2.1.exe


----------



## plyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solz*
> 
> somebody got a legit version of Steelseries Engine 3.2.1? cus the official link is now linking you to the steelseries page http://cdn-co.steelseries.com/downloads/drivers/engine/SteelSeriesEngine_3.2.1.exe


http://www.touslesdrivers.com/index.php?v_page=23&v_code=41018

Why do you want the 3.2.1?


----------



## solz

New drivers just feel off, i still play on the 1.4.0.0 engine. Feels more RAW


----------



## plyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solz*
> 
> New drivers just feel off, i still play on the 1.4.0.0 engine. Feels more RAW


Why bother with the driver at all, just install it to configure the device then remove...


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plyr*
> 
> Why bother with the driver at all, just install it to configure the device then remove...


it has the firmware included, so if you want a different firmware, you have to install the corresponding driver once at least, to get the firmware you want.


----------



## Ka0sX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solz*
> 
> New drivers just feel off, i still play on the 1.4.0.0 engine. Feels more RAW


Do you have the Drivers ? so i could give that ago ?

I think my old one was on 1.4.0.0 b4 i updated it relt really RAW before i updated

Would appreciate it if you could upload it somewhere

Found it on

http://downloads.steelseriescdn.com/drivers/engine/SteelSeriesEngine_3.2.1.exe

Will Plugin my rival sometime over the weekend and downgrade the FW and see how i go with it


----------



## plyr

I could not find a driver with a firmware below 150.0.0.0, and this one comes with the driver I usualy install for the rival 3.0.4 I think...


----------



## Ka0sX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plyr*
> 
> I could not find a driver with a firmware below 150.0.0.0, and this one comes with the driver I usualy install for the rival 3.0.4 I think...


So 1.4.0.0 firmware comes with the 3.2.1.exe?


----------



## solz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ka0sX*
> 
> So 1.4.0.0 firmware comes with the 3.2.1.exe?


Yes


----------



## solz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ka0sX*
> 
> Do you have the Drivers ? so i could give that ago ?
> 
> I think my old one was on 1.4.0.0 b4 i updated it relt really RAW before i updated
> 
> Would appreciate it if you could upload it somewhere
> 
> Found it on
> 
> http://downloads.steelseriescdn.com/drivers/engine/SteelSeriesEngine_3.2.1.exe
> 
> Will Plugin my rival sometime over the weekend and downgrade the FW and see how i go with it


If you got the newest firmware you first need to downgrade to 150.0.0.0 firmware before you can upgrade to the 1.4.0.0:
http://www.mediafire.com/download/38p3t7v50rq74ed/SteelSeriesEngine_3.1.4.exe

Then download the 3.2.1 and upgrade to the 1.4.0.0 firmware:
http://downloads.steelseriescdn.com/drivers/engine/SteelSeriesEngine_3.2.1.exe


----------



## solz

-


----------



## solz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ka0sX*
> 
> Do you have the Drivers ? so i could give that ago ?
> 
> I think my old one was on 1.4.0.0 b4 i updated it relt really RAW before i updated
> 
> Would appreciate it if you could upload it somewhere
> 
> Found it on
> 
> http://downloads.steelseriescdn.com/drivers/engine/SteelSeriesEngine_3.2.1.exe
> 
> Will Plugin my rival sometime over the weekend and downgrade the FW and see how i go with it


How did you get that link btw to the 3.2.1 engine?


----------



## Ka0sX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solz*
> 
> How did you get that link btw to the 3.2.1 engine?


Got the link from here
http://www.touslesdrivers.com/index.php?v_page=26&v_code=1456

In google chrome downloads history it shows the link and that was the link it was downloaded from


----------



## agsz

Do you have to keep SteelSeries Engine installed or is there on-board memory like the Deathadder? Just picked this mouse up to try out, currently using the Deathadder 2013, not quite sure if I should download and older version of SteelSeries Engine and/or not update the firmware, according to some of the recent posts.


----------



## plyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Do you have to keep SteelSeries Engine installed or is there on-board memory like the Deathadder? Just picked this mouse up to try out, currently using the Deathadder 2013, not quite sure if I should download and older version of SteelSeries Engine and/or not update the firmware, according to some of the recent posts.


There is memory, just install the driver, flash the firmware, configure, then remove the driver...


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plyr*
> 
> There is memory, just install the driver, flash the firmware, configure, then remove the driver...


Should I use SteelSeries Engine 3.2.1 rather than the newest?


----------



## solz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Should I use SteelSeries Engine 3.2.1 rather than the newest?


Its ur own feeling, the newest firmware 1.8.0.0 just feels floaty/smoothy to me, the 1.4.0.0 feels more RAW


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solz*
> 
> Its ur own feeling, the newest firmware 1.8.0.0 just feels floaty/smoothy to me, the 1.4.0.0 feels more RAW


Alright, I'll try that out as well. Picked it up just to test out, not planning on keeping it at the moment, but haven't given it much play time


----------



## solz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Alright, I'll try that out as well. Picked it up just to test out, not planning on keeping it at the moment, but haven't given it much play time


I should really give it a try, Rival is the best mouse i ever had (except for the MX518 in his time)

The mouses i tried:
Zowie EC1/2-A
Razer Deathadder
Logitech G303
Zowie FK
Zowie ZA12


----------



## argentum

Really? I would take Deathadder Chroma and G303 over it without thinking for a sec. Of all the 3310 mouses Rival is very a´mediocre or one of worst implementations of this sensor.


----------



## zeflow

http://www.esportstore.com/steelseries/rival-300-cs-go-fade-edition

Rival Fade is available for pre-order.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solz*
> 
> I should really give it a try, Rival is the best mouse i ever had (except for the MX518 in his time)
> 
> The mouses i tried:
> Zowie EC1/2-A
> Razer Deathadder
> Logitech G303
> Zowie FK
> Zowie ZA12


How would you compare the Zowie EC1-A to the Deathadder?


----------



## emsj86

What other mice (optical) our the size of the rival. I've been looking at naos 7000, logitech g502, deathadder, and I allready have a zowie (which I like but don't like it doesn't have side grips)


----------



## Maximillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> What other mice (optical) our the size of the rival. I've been looking at naos 7000, logitech g502, deathadder, and I allready have a zowie (which I like but don't like it doesn't have side grips)


Honestly the IE 3.0 is closest to the Rival out of all the mice I've used.


----------



## aerowalk30

This is wi
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximillion*
> 
> Honestly the IE 3.0 is closest to the Rival out of all the mice I've used.


This, although I found the EC1 the most similar to the IE3.0. But if you want side-grips the Rival is the best option.


----------



## -=oopeteroo=-

i just got a rival. You can have like 2 profile for cpi/dpi right ? can i some how change the color on the led for each profile to indicate the profile im current using ?


----------



## Sencha

Got this mouse and its superb for an ergo, feels like home after years of using the 3.0 a few years back. Really surprised me how good it is


----------



## omar231

any success with rma


----------



## softskiller

Got this mouse today. It's a dream.
I feel like a cheater, I hit like everything with the AWP at deathmatch.

A while ago I had a G502 and I returned it after many months.

And my last mouse between was a very, very bad "Sharkoon fireglider optical" with a PixArt PAW3305DK and prediction and jitter and input lag and no native DPI steps - it really kept me down in CS:GO.

Lesson: a good mouse really helps - even or especially on an old 60Hz screen.

And I like the non braided cable - no rough scratching on the desk and mousepad.


----------



## AuraDesruu

Steelseries Fade is coming sept 29th


----------



## softskiller

My Rival isn't stable at 1000 Hz.
I did this test many times and always have these dots at 500 Hz (2 ms).
Did not have this problem with other mice. Is this normal?


----------



## emsj86

Love the rival but my colors always change in game even though it's still set in the software. Not game breaking but annoying


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Love the rival but my colors always change in game even though it's still set in the software. Not game breaking but annoying


i heard this was some new feature in the drivers, which adapts the color to ingame things, but you can turn that off too.


----------



## plyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *softskiller*
> 
> My Rival isn't stable at 1000 Hz.
> I did this test many times and always have these dots at 500 Hz (2 ms).
> Did not have this problem with other mice. Is this normal?


On enotus I only get stable 500hz. on 1000hz its 970-980hz average... On MouseMovementRecorder I get 1000hz spikes on 500hz, logitech mice I have don't do that...


----------



## Nidd

Im planning on buying Rival. But is it true about the software problem? I was doubt to buy it because a lot of complaint about the inject rubber.


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nidd*
> 
> Im planning on buying Rival. But is it true about the software problem? I was doubt to buy it because a lot of complaint about the inject rubber.


There ia no software problem for me, never had any issues. The rubber sides are fixed and improved with newer batches. No need to worry.


----------



## Maximillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraDesruu*
> 
> Steelseries Fade is coming sept 29th


Is it a glossy surface like the white one? Can't quite tell from pics.


----------



## Nidd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramraze*
> 
> There ia no software problem for me, never had any issues. The rubber sides are fixed and improved with newer batches. No need to worry.


Thanks for the reply. Can I ask your opinion? Which mouse is better? Razer DeathAdder Chroma @ Steelseries Rival? Because Im still using Razer DeathAdder 2013.


----------



## Fiercy

If you really like your deathadder and want to upgrade I would try the razer mamba tournament edition I upgraded to it and its amazing. This one was always to big for me.


----------



## mint567

I will offer my opinion. It really depends on which feels better in your hand with your grip. I know that's not much help but I think they both perform fine. For me the deathadder feels more 'centered' in my hand as opposed to the rival since the rival is so much longer and how I am able to grip it.

Edit - As stated above if you feel the deathadder is big or you would prefer a slightly smaller mouse then the rival will feel much bigger due to the length and the butt of the mouse.


----------



## dzlDave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximillion*
> 
> Is it a glossy surface like the white one? Can't quite tell from pics.


Finish: Metallized
Cover Material: Plastic
Cabel: Rubber

I havnt tried it myself so this is pure product sheet spec


----------



## AuraDesruu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximillion*
> 
> Is it a glossy surface like the white one? Can't quite tell from pics.


Not glossy
Matte surface like the black one


----------



## Nidd

Hi. I have a question. My palm size were just 18 cm. So, will the Steelseries Rival fit to my palm ? (Sorry for the bad english)


----------



## AuraDesruu

Yes it will fit. Just make sure you're a palm gripper and not any other grips.


----------



## Nidd

Yup Im a palm gripper because I think thats the only style that fits for me. Thanks for the reply. Ohh ya another question, which one Rival is better? The black matte @ the white glossy ?


----------



## AuraDesruu

It really depends on what kind of surface you like putting your hands on. I would assume that hte glossy would be bad for people who sweat a lot because glossy surfaces tend to build up on the grime and sweat of your hands. Matte is nice but attracts a lot of fingerprints. I've always heard good reviews about the white glossy having some really great switch implementations. The rival I got had a crisp right switch and a mushy left switch. IT was a common problem among a lot of other SS rivals but SS refuses to acknolwedge it. You should wait for there SS rival Fade that is coming out on the sept 29th. Limited edition CS GO rival with a sick CT logo on the back.
I'm probably going to get it and make knife markings in the back of the hump so it can be stat track factory new rival fade :^)


----------



## Nidd

Yup I heard alot about the crisp right switch. The SS Rival Fade really got my attention on it.


----------



## tom2k11

Should be receiving a white Rival tomorrow, just wanted to ask people what is the best way to setup a Rival now? I've read lots of stuff about certain firmwares / SS engine versions being bad, so what is the best thing to do atm? Thanks


----------



## kurtextrem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solz*
> 
> Its ur own feeling, the newest firmware 1.8.0.0 just feels floaty/smoothy to me, the 1.4.0.0 feels more RAW


Has anyone compared those two versions (with a program or sth)?
I felt the same when upgrading back then.


----------



## DizzlePro

Rival fade is out officially

https://steelseries.com/gaming-mice/rival-300-csgo-fade


----------



## emsj86

Anyone know how to get rid of the color change in game for the rival. It is set to static/steady I. Software but in game it will change to yellow or red sometimes is there something I can do?


----------



## aLv1080

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







rip


----------



## mint567

Disable gamesense if you haven't already?


----------



## emsj86

Thank you. My last rival didn't have game sense or might have been default from the start. Either way thanks man


----------



## HunterKen7

I apologize if this is a dumb question.... I bought a black Rival from my local Best Buy store on Sunday. Is there any way to know if my mouse has the revised rubber grip? A serial number range perhaps? A photo comparison maybe? Thanks.


----------



## zeflow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HunterKen7*
> 
> I apologize if this is a dumb question.... I bought a black Rival from my local Best Buy store on Sunday. Is there any way to know if my mouse has the revised rubber grip? A serial number range perhaps? A photo comparison maybe? Thanks.


My guess is once it's actually rebranded to a Rival 300, it will have the "improved" rubber grips.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HunterKen7*
> 
> I apologize if this is a dumb question.... I bought a black Rival from my local Best Buy store on Sunday. Is there any way to know if my mouse has the revised rubber grip? A serial number range perhaps? A photo comparison maybe? Thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeflow*
> 
> My guess is once it's actually rebranded to a Rival 300, it will have the "improved" rubber grips.


They updated the rubber grip a long time ago.


----------



## Ufasas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nidd*
> 
> Hi. I have a question. My palm size were just 18 cm. So, will the Steelseries Rival fit to my palm ? (Sorry for the bad english)


my hands is sth like 18cm, i love it mostly when i dont grip it too hard, nearly resting, but hot moments in fps games online makes me grip it very firm, and i like it less, i also hit mouse button 2 sometimes after that, which is a bit annoying, overall when i dont run into these problems performance is lovely, good replacement for ie3.0 i'd say anyway


----------



## softskiller

My hand with my trigger finger is also like 18cm.
I sometimes have the problem that I press not far to the middle of the mouse, this way it's not easy to keep the switch pressed.
When I draw a line or move something on the desktop I can see how the click gets released by it's own.
I also have the problem with the left button, that the plastic (nearly) touches the body of the mouse. I can barelly move a piece of paper between button and mouse body. This way it's harder to keep the button pressed for a longer time.
The right button works and clicks much better.


----------



## AuraDesruu

I rebought the SS rival after selling it this summer
really glad that the new one I got has proper switches
Left is actually crisp like it should be unlike my old ones. Looks like I'll be dumping my G303 and using my rival again.


----------



## Ufasas

so everybody keeps talking, rival 100 shows up in photos, but where can you buy it in europe??


----------



## AuraDesruu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ufasas*
> 
> so everybody keeps talking, rival 100 shows up in photos, but where can you buy it in europe??


I dont think its out yet..
I dont even think its worth it to be honest


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ufasas*
> 
> so everybody keeps talking, rival 100 shows up in photos, but where can you buy it in europe??


I got my Rival 100 from maxfps.se in sweden a couple of days ago.


----------



## RDno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> I got my Rival 100 from maxfps.se in sweden a couple of days ago.


Could you please make some MouseTester graphs and test the button input latency?

This is the Rival 100 thread btw: http://www.overclock.net/t/1566139/the-new-mouse-from-steelseries-rival-100/


----------



## Ufasas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> I got my Rival 100 from maxfps.se in sweden a couple of days ago.


Gotta wait for it in uk stores/or ebay as a resell : p cheaper

Did some swipes with Rival on Roccat Sense: 

Steelseries Rival 1600dpi 500mhz @ Roccat Sense 40x28 cm


----------



## pinobot

What is the LOD of the Rival 300 and can it be changed?


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pinobot*
> 
> What is the LOD of the Rival 300 and can it be changed?


It can't be changed software wise to my knowledge. It's 1-2 CD's according to Mice using Flawless Sensors by H1ghlander.


----------



## zeflow

https://steelseries.com/gaming-mice/rival-300

Looks like the name is officially changed, silver version included, and redesigned side grips.


----------



## emsj86

Love my rival and will stick with it because well t works for me. But I did have one fail after less than a year (right clock stopped working) and the software is annoying. When I first download it, it works. By after a week If I go to bring it up it stays in my task bar. I can hover over it and see it but can't bring it up to change anything. Not a deal breaker but annoying


----------



## Ufasas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Love my rival and will stick with it because well t works for me. But I did have one fail after less than a year (right clock stopped working) and the software is annoying. When I first download it, it works. By after a week If I go to bring it up it stays in my task bar. I can hover over it and see it but can't bring it up to change anything. Not a deal breaker but annoying


write to SS about software? Is it newest 3.5 version? Was many bugs fixed. What i don't like, i fail majorly in pistol rounds with Rival in csgo, but doing very nice the rest of the game along. Maybe it's my fault, but i'll blame mouse, **** it, haha


----------



## Fragmints

Anybody interested in a rival fade? Used it for 2 days but it's just too big for me.


----------



## Nidd

Im in a middle of choice, whether to buy Steelseries Sensei (Fnatic edition) @ Steelseries Rival @ Razer DeathAdder Chroma. Do you guys have any advice on which one is better? Cause I love Steelseries Sensei but aware to the ambidextrous design.


----------



## mint567

My advice would be to try both and see which shape you like most and choose that mouse. Both have adequate sensors and perform well so its really up to how it feels in your hand. One thing to note is that if you decide to go with the Rival (Non Fnatic edition) I would wait until the latest batches are out. I'm not sure if its just marketing on their website but it says they have improved the grips (maybe again?) and added a gray color to the line up.


----------



## Nidd

There's another question. Is it true that Steelseries Sensei (Fnatic version) is a laser mouse ?


----------



## mint567

Yes, Sensei is a laser mouse.


----------



## FredgHar

There is rival fnatic - way better of course


----------



## Nidd

I was scare to buy Steelseries Rival because of it size & the rubber grip


----------



## FredgHar

well, in normal rivals rubber side issue was present in first batches only. mine after year of using was good enough to give as a present to my father(after bit cleaning)
If you like rival-like smaller shape u might want to try CM Storm Alcor (3090 tho).


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nidd*
> 
> Im in a middle of choice, whether to buy Steelseries Sensei (Fnatic edition) @ Steelseries Rival @ Razer DeathAdder Chroma. Do you guys have any advice on which one is better? Cause I love Steelseries Sensei but aware to the ambidextrous design.


Get a rival 100


----------



## solz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mint567*
> 
> My advice would be to try both and see which shape you like most and choose that mouse. Both have adequate sensors and perform well so its really up to how it feels in your hand. One thing to note is that if you decide to go with the Rival (Non Fnatic edition) I would wait until the latest batches are out. I'm not sure if its just marketing on their website but it says they have improved the grips (maybe again?) and added a gray color to the line up.


https://www.reddit.com/r/steelseries/comments/3olg8d/rival_vs_rival_100_vs_rival_300/cvyf0qk
Quote:


> The Rival 300 is the rebrand of the original Rival, and is essentially identical to its later batches (including the side grip improvements).
> The Rival 100 is a new product with a lower-grade sensor and a cheaper price.


----------



## Acrimonus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nidd*
> 
> Im in a middle of choice, whether to buy Steelseries Sensei (Fnatic edition) @ Steelseries Rival @ Razer DeathAdder Chroma. Do you guys have any advice on which one is better? Cause I love Steelseries Sensei but aware to the ambidextrous design.


https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=56240.0

This is a great guide on mice with precise sensors that have no acceleration or prediction. There is also fragtality's guide on mice but it's 4 years old and doesn't have some mice, including the Rival. It's still a great guide.

http://www.eve-films.com/forum/showthread.php?40381-FraGTaLiTy-s-Epic-Gaming-Mice-Guide-for-PC-Shooting-Games

It all depends on what you want out of your mouse, but get one with a precise sensor first, other features second imo.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

laser mice are the suzkzors!


----------



## Ufasas

managed to raise it from 3.8 to 5.2m/s, robohand : <

Steelseries Rival 1600dpi 500mhz @ Roccat Sense 40x28 cm


----------



## softskiller

@ Nidd And look if you like the often called "mushy" click that is less crisp than some other mice and has different switches.
I always have the problem that the left button releases "on it's own" while painting, dragging files or marking text.


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> Got this mouse and its superb for an ergo, feels like home after years of using the 3.0 a few years back. Really surprised me how good it is


Getting more in to this mouse at the moment. It may be going to my top spot.


----------



## Adrian89

so is any diference from SS Rival 300 to the normal SS rival? i tought Rival 300 is only on Fade Edition, but i find it on a shop in my country Rival 300 Black also with no diference from the normal rival.
And also any1 tested the Fade one ?have any better build quality than the normal one?


----------



## Ufasas

Is anyone getting cursor spin down to the floor during game (quake 3) after some longer gaming, it happens only once per day, maybe twice, i guess max speed of 3310 is 5m/s, and i reached 5.2m/s only @ desktop, in game max 2.4-3m/s, and still no fail, can it be some dust/hair inside?


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ufasas*
> 
> Is anyone getting cursor spin down to the floor during game (quake 3) after some longer gaming, it happens only once per day, maybe twice, i guess max speed of 3310 is 5m/s, and i reached 5.2m/s only @ desktop, in game max 2.4-3m/s, and still no fail, can it be some dust/hair inside?


Maybe you lifted it too high for the lift off distance?


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrian89*
> 
> so is any diference from SS Rival 300 to the normal SS rival? i tought Rival 300 is only on Fade Edition, but i find it on a shop in my country Rival 300 Black also with no diference from the normal rival.
> And also any1 tested the Fade one ?have any better build quality than the normal one?


The 300 is simply a re-brand. Its the same exact mouse as the later Rival revisions.


----------



## yzefeeR

Downgrade to the
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ufasas*
> 
> Is anyone getting cursor spin down to the floor during game (quake 3) after some longer gaming, it happens only once per day, maybe twice, i guess max speed of 3310 is 5m/s, and i reached 5.2m/s only @ desktop, in game max 2.4-3m/s, and still no fail, can it be some dust/hair inside?


Downgrade the firmware to 1.4.0.0 version. It won't happen anymore.


----------



## Ufasas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yzefeeR*
> 
> Downgrade to the
> Downgrade the firmware to 1.4.0.0 version. It won't happen anymore.


I tried install 3.2.1 engine version, is it the right one? Or i need firmware separately? it still stays 1.8 fw


----------



## ClintWestwood

http://www.overclock.net/t/1432942/steelseries-rival/1970#post_24402066

Downgrade to SSE 3.1.4 and then upgrade to v3.2.1.

Maybe it _is_ placebo, but I do believe the mouse works better that way.


----------



## Nidd

Guys, I have a question. Is there any big different between SS Rival & SS Rival Fade, especially about the coating surface of the mouse. Thanks for reply.


----------



## DrSebWilkes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nidd*
> 
> Guys, I have a question. Is there any big different between SS Rival & SS Rival Fade, especially about the coating surface of the mouse. Thanks for reply.


Short answer: nope.
Longer answer: they have updated the rubber sides on all Rivals and it's possible that you (if you did) bought the Rival pre-improvement


----------



## Ufasas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClintWestwood*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1432942/steelseries-rival/1970#post_24402066
> 
> Downgrade to SSE 3.1.4 and then upgrade to v3.2.1.
> 
> Maybe it _is_ placebo, but I do believe the mouse works better that way.


Thanks much for cutting searching for me in this thread, guess no sensor spin down occured yet, 1.4.0 fw now, is good in CSGO


----------



## Nidd

what about the Rival Fade coating ? Is it glossy or rubberized ?


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nidd*
> 
> what about the Rival Fade coating ? Is it glossy or rubberized ?


Very smooth plastic. I prefer glossy mice for my dry hands but this one is worse for me than their rubber coating. The buttons and scroll wheel feels way better than both my black and white Rival however.


----------



## DrSebWilkes

On the subject of the Rival Fade ... when will SS release it back into stock? How can it take them nearly 3 weeks to _still not_ do it!??!

If they just released that I wouldn't bother with any PMW 3366 shizzle and I'd be happy ... COME ON STEELSERIES PL0Z


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSebWilkes*
> 
> On the subject of the Rival Fade ... when will SS release it back into stock? How can it take them nearly 3 weeks to _still not_ do it!??!
> 
> If they just released that I wouldn't bother with any PMW 3366 shizzle and I'd be happy ... COME ON STEELSERIES PL0Z


You would think with the demand so high that they wouldn't be screwing around. I asked support if they had any timetable for a restock, so far they just keep telling me 'not yet'.


----------



## DrSebWilkes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> You would think with the demand so high that they wouldn't be screwing around. I asked support if they had any timetable for a restock, so far they just keep telling me 'not yet'.


Reminds me of my Star Trek Online days when in the forum, we would ask when something would happen, and the responce was always "Soon"

SS have done a Soon™


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSebWilkes*
> 
> Reminds me of my Star Trek Online days when in the forum, we would ask when something would happen, and the responce was always "Soon"
> 
> SS have done a Soon™


Slower than molasses. Shoulda had the restock done, especially as money hungry as some feel SS seems.


----------



## DrSebWilkes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> Slower than molasses. Shoulda had the restock done, especially as money hungry as some feel SS seems.


I'm a big fan of SS but they have a 'designer' feel to 'em; everything is overpriced but I do it for the logo ...


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramraze*
> 
> Get a rival 100


No one in their right mind would recommend a laser mouse over an optical mouse, not even to save a little money.


----------



## AuraDesruu

Rival 100 uses a custom optical avago 3050 sensor?
lol***


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> No one in their right mind would recommend a laser mouse over an optical mouse, not even to save a little money.


Are you drunk?


----------



## KFieLd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramraze*
> 
> Are you drunk?


----------



## dgmul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Very smooth plastic. I prefer glossy mice for my dry hands but this one is worse for me than their rubber coating. The buttons and scroll wheel feels way better than both my black and white Rival however.


Can anyone else confirm that this is true? I thought the Fade had only cosmetic changes, but if it has better buttons and scroll wheel, I might pick one up as soon as they're back in stock, because the buttons & wheel are my main complaints about the Rival.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dgmul*
> 
> Can anyone else confirm that this is true? I thought the Fade had only cosmetic changes, but if it has better buttons and scroll wheel, I might pick one up as soon as they're back in stock, because the buttons & wheel are my main complaints about the Rival.


Since my white and black Rival feels different as well it might just be me getting lycky. Scroll wheel on my black is great and switches feels a bit hollow. But they are light so still okay. My white have much harder clicks but more crisp and scroll wheel is worse as well, love the glossy coating however.


----------



## AuraDesruu

The steelseries rivals are one of the crappiest build quailities
I'd say he was more or less lucky than the fade actually being any different
Fade isnt going back in stock because it was limited edition
You could probably find some used fade being sold at a ridculous price


----------



## emsj86

It is a 50 dollar mice. With a great sensor. Works for me


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> It is a 50 dollar mice. With a great sensor. Works for me


What he said. I've had zero issues what so ever since I bought it.


----------



## granitov

There's always some random guy for which everything works fine and who "doesn't notice any flaws".

If the fault is present in select units then it _is_ there - either you have play a lottery or you have to be completely unpretentious to be happy with the product.


----------



## emsj86

Not everything was perfect. The first rival I had the right click stopped working after 6 months. I just like the size and feel f the rival. I tried the deathadder and it was comfortable but couldn't get use to the slightly smaller size


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraDesruu*
> 
> Fade isnt going back in stock because it was limited edition


I hope this isn't true. I hope they can see plenty of people want the **** thing & they restock.


----------



## fuibauer

anyone of you know why my rival is listed in keyboard? (windows is also forcing me to update the "SteelSeries ApS - Keyboard - SteelSeries Rival"). I´m running ss engine version 3.2.1 and 1.4 Firmware. I tried to install the latest version but then the mouse move to HDI device... In windows 7 the mouse was ok







.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuibauer*
> 
> anyone of you know why my rival is listed in keyboard? (windows is also forcing me to update the "SteelSeries ApS - Keyboard - SteelSeries Rival"). I´m running ss engine version 3.2.1 and 1.4 Firmware. I tried to install the latest version but then the mouse move to HDI device... In windows 7 the mouse was ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Due to the option of using any mouse button for Macro binds, I believe. My Deathadder 2013 has the same thing.


----------



## fuibauer

I finally made it working =). I installed the steelseries engine version 3.2.5! Windows has stoped forcing me to update the "SteelSeries ApS - Keyboard - SteelSeries Rival" and the mouse in now in the right category!!!


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granitov*
> 
> There's always some random guy for which everything works fine and who "doesn't notice any flaws".
> 
> If the fault is present in select units then it _is_ there - either you have play a lottery or you have to be completely unpretentious to be happy with the product.


Consider me one of those random guys. A lot of these guys are REALLY picky *and* really hard on their mice. I have one of the earliest rivals and have had zero issues with mine, rubber is still fine, buttons, scroll wheel, nothing.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Consider me one of those random guys. A lot of these guys are REALLY picky *and* really hard on their mice. I have one of the earliest rivals and have had zero issues with mine, rubber is still fine, buttons, scroll wheel, nothing.


Has nothing to do with being hard on the mice. The Rubber issue is real, SteelSeries reps have even said stated so.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Has nothing to do with being hard on the mice. The Rubber issue is real, SteelSeries reps have even said stated so.


That's unfortunate, I'm guessing I got a miracle mouse then, no rubber issues here and have been using this mouse from the first week it came out, the original first batch of mice sold. But if you go back in this thread, some have stated how bad they beat up their mice.


----------



## KFieLd

Well I mean, it's not like there's no proof of this issue happening. Everyones sweat/acidity levels are different, and that can surely cause some users to chew through the rubber side grips. Same thing with people who sweat more than others who don't sweat much at all. There's photos of the rival with like a crater burnt all the way through the rubber where they rested their thumbs







. I still would like to own a rival. I'm still considering buying one to have alongside my current zowie. As seen during today's CSGO major event, the FNATIC guys were using their rivals (at least OLOF and Krimz were), and anyone who knows cs:go knows there amongst the greatest in the world. They are sponsored by steelseries though so that's the main contributing factor.. but it must work for them pretty damn well. All that said though I'm usually not one of those guys who buy mice just because pro players use them... I do however use that kind of info to steer me in the right direction as to what's "hot" in the mice market as far as competitive gaming goes.


----------



## thuNDa

what?
rubbergrips were fixed long ago, and lasting forever now.


----------



## KFieLd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> what?
> rubbergrips were fixed long ago, and lasting forever now.


But rubber still will naturally wear down over time. Just like the rubber on the razer mice which becomes a greasy nightmare within 6 months to a year depending on level of usage. I realize the issue has been "fixed". I was referring to the poster who claimed he got one of the original rivals and didn't see any issues. Yet.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Like.. Sure! I have wear. but its not especially bad. I mean it sounds like people have thhe rubber gone like back with playstation controllers of olden times. Dual shock 2 and 3 and such.
Maybe its just prspective, Its worn but its still comfortable.

And seriously.. I know people who are too good at shooters. The mice are insignificant. High sensitivity hurts their performance. Really for gamers as long as its reliable.. and Durable/ comfortable.

as far as "any issues" I meant where it was bothering me. or extreme.
and I use this mouse alot..


----------



## F120

This was my Rival after about 6 months of use.

http://imgur.com/a/EVX90

And no I didn't beat it up or anything. That was just normal use. I ended up switching mice anyways because it kept spazzing out.


----------



## KFieLd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Like.. Sure! I have wear. but its not especially bad. I mean it sounds like people have thhe rubber gone like back with playstation controllers of olden times. Dual shock 2 and 3 and such.
> Maybe its just prspective, Its worn but its still comfortable.
> 
> And seriously.. I know people who are too good at shooters. *The mice are insignificant*. High sensitivity hurts their performance. Really for gamers as long as its reliable.. and Durable/ comfortable.
> 
> as far as "any issues" I meant where it was bothering me. or extreme.
> and I use this mouse alot..


Not really true. Some mice simply perform better than others, utilize better sensors/feature better implementation. In the grand scheme of things, yes... comfort/sensitivity are very important factors.. but so is using a mouse with a sensor built for gaming without any excess acceleration. A good player can always "improve" with a better mouse. It may be only a tiny bit, but improvement is improvement. There's a reason why hardly any professional players are using laser mice anymore, for example.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F120*
> 
> This was my Rival after about 6 months of use.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/EVX90
> 
> And no I didn't beat it up or anything. That was just normal use. I ended up switching mice anyways because it kept spazzing out.


Yours has to be an old Version.

Mine(bought end of January):



BTW, they updated the sides of the black version, same time they released the white one.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Tempted to snatch up a rival fade from the Esportstore, anyone from the US ever ordered a mouse from them?

Just don't wanna get screwed on my warranty if i order it. Wish more us spots sold it.


----------



## Daitro

Anddddd yet another special edition Rival http://store.bethsoft.com/accessories/gaming-accessories/vault-111-steelseries-rival-mouse.html

This only solidifies my idea that the side grips should be replaceable with all the different colours SteelSeries have offered.


----------



## treav0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daitro*
> 
> Anddddd yet another special edition Rival http://store.bethsoft.com/accessories/gaming-accessories/vault-111-steelseries-rival-mouse.html
> 
> This only solidifies my idea that the side grips should be replaceable with all the different colours SteelSeries have offered.


They ain't Fisherprice yet with that colorscheme?


----------



## solz

New Steelseries Engine update: 3.5.3 has a new firmware:
Quote:


> Firmware updates:
> Improved sensor performance on Rival 300 series.


Def. gonna try this out tommorow!


----------



## softskiller

Yes, saw this too.

Here is their post about this update:

http://techblog.steelseries.com/2015/10/30/new-in-3.5.3.html

Do you uninstall the old version before the Update?

And do you disable the "SteelSeries Engine 3 Core" autostart entry?

I am not using anything like game sense.


----------



## solz

Just tried it, its def. worth it.
It feels like 1.4.0.0 firmware again








Finnaly they fixed the Rival


----------



## thuNDa

gotta try too, thanks for posting.









edit: feels more snappy - or it's my brain.


----------



## Aventadoor

Improved performance with Rival 300... But vanilla Rival and Rival 300 is the same? No update for original rival?


----------



## solz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Improved performance with Rival 300... But vanilla Rival and Rival 300 is the same? No update for original rival?


Its for all the Rival's (vanilla/300) they just rebranded the name to Rival 300.


----------



## PowerFulWho

New Frimware number ??


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerFulWho*
> 
> New Frimware number ??


Rival
Firmware Version: 1.16.0.0


----------



## PowerFulWho

Thank you


----------



## Ufasas

1.4.0.0 to 1.16.0.0

Just rushed to update, will test in game after i finish with Xornet 2


----------



## PowerFulWho

I think rival so smooth now. But old firmware better.


----------



## Aventadoor

Not sure if I enjoy the new firmware tbh.
It feels disattached


----------



## DizzlePro

I have tried all the firmwares, can't feel the difference & my mouse still does that random flick to the ground while playing csgo. it's weird because i can't reproduce it however it normally happens when i do 180's


----------



## tatmMRKIV

you didn't install driver on your PC at;east a few times right?
most of the issues I have heard of with this mouse are driver related.


----------



## DrSebWilkes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> I have tried all the firmwares, can't feel the difference & my mouse still does that random flick to the ground while playing csgo. it's weird because i can't reproduce it however it normally happens when i do 180's


Had this for a while ...


----------



## solz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solz*
> 
> Just tried it, its def. worth it.
> It feels like 1.4.0.0 firmware again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finnaly they fixed the Rival


Nevermind, changed my opinion.
The newest firmware makes my mouse spazz out, going back to 1.4.0.0


----------



## ashio83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solz*
> 
> Nevermind, changed my opinion.
> The newest firmware makes my mouse spazz out, going back to 1.4.0.0


Is 1.4.0.0 the best firmware for the Rival, in your opinion? I'm on 1.8.0.0 but have heard that 1.4.0.0 or even 0.50.0.0 is better.


----------



## solz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ashio83*
> 
> Is 1.4.0.0 the best firmware for the Rival, in your opinion? I'm on 1.8.0.0 but have heard that 1.4.0.0 or even 0.50.0.0 is better.


Yeah, the 1.8.0.0 firmware just makes my Rival feels floaty/smoothy imo the 1.4.0.0 firmware gives me the best experience on the Rival.
I hope Steelseries will fix the firmware of the Rival soon tho


----------



## ashio83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solz*
> 
> Nevermind, changed my opinion.
> The newest firmware makes my mouse spazz out, going back to 1.4.0.0


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solz*
> 
> Yeah, the 1.8.0.0 firmware just makes my Rival feels floaty/smoothy imo the 1.4.0.0 firmware gives me the best experience on the Rival.
> I hope Steelseries will fix the firmware of the Rival soon tho


Thanks man, I've just downgraded to the 1.4.0.0 firmware, I'll give it a test today.


----------



## jacky3362

guys what is the best FrimWare for the ss rival and for good tracking?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

i dunno I got 1.2.0.0 works fine


----------



## solz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> i dunno I got 1.2.0.0 works fine


`
Can you tell me wich SS Engine thats on?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I program on 3 then delete the software. or disable it. Since it retains settings.


----------



## aLv1080

Just updated my Rival to the new firmware, it had the 1.8.0.0 before. I'll test it later on CSGO.


----------



## b0z0

As soon as I receive my fisher price colored Rival I'll try it out.


----------



## Sencha

SK Fisker Price


----------



## agsz

Just got a Rival to test out, and compare to the EC1-A I have which feels off. The new firmware or whatever, feels completely off, also top two mouse skates weren't even attached to the mouse


----------



## sdgiroux

please can you take 1min of your time to explain how i roll back settings to 1.4.0.0 ? i just upgraded to the new steelseries engine software and my rival mouse is spazzing out once in a while! i was perfect before, and now i cant figure out how to install an older version of firmware, or where to find it! please give a guide and a link so i can fix my mouse







thank you!


----------



## sdgiroux

please can you take 1min of your time to explain how i roll back settings to 1.4.0.0 ? i just upgraded to the new steelseries engine software and my rival mouse is spazzing out once in a while! i was perfect before, and now i cant figure out how to install an older version of firmware, or where to find it! please give a guide and a link so i can fix my mouse







thank you!


----------



## jacky3362

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdgiroux*
> 
> please can you take 1min of your time to explain how i roll back settings to 1.4.0.0 ? i just upgraded to the new steelseries engine software and my rival mouse is spazzing out once in a while! i was perfect before, and now i cant figure out how to install an older version of firmware, or where to find it! please give a guide and a link so i can fix my mouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!


you need to install SteelSeriesEngine_3.2.1.exe‬
here is a link
http://downloads.steelseriescdn.com/drivers/engine/SteelSeriesEngine_3.2.1.exe

but first you need to install revounistaller and unistall steelserie and delete the files that stay after the unistaller i recommanded you to chose in revo unistaller adavanced serch
and then just install this version 3.2.1 and it's will tell you critical update quate me if you need any help


----------



## solz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdgiroux*
> 
> please can you take 1min of your time to explain how i roll back settings to 1.4.0.0 ? i just upgraded to the new steelseries engine software and my rival mouse is spazzing out once in a while! i was perfect before, and now i cant figure out how to install an older version of firmware, or where to find it! please give a guide and a link so i can fix my mouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!


If you got the newest firmware you first need to downgrade to 150.0.0.0 firmware before you can upgrade to the 1.4.0.0:
http://www.mediafire.com/download/38p3t7v50rq74ed/SteelSeriesEngine_3.1.4.exe

Then download the 3.2.1 and upgrade to the 1.4.0.0 firmware:
http://downloads.steelseriescdn.com/drivers/engine/SteelSeriesEngine_3.2.1.exe


----------



## sdgiroux

hey thanks for replying,

ye i unstalled everything with revounistaller, deleted ALL files, then i installed 3.1.4 - it says "plug in a steelseries device to get started" so its obviously too old,

then after i installed 3.2.1 - stills says "plug in a steelseries device to get started" - seems like i still need a newers version??

ps; gave the same msg to solz


----------



## sdgiroux

rival.png 90k .png file


a picture of what the software looks like after i updated it to 3.2.1 - doesnt say critical update or anything.


----------



## solz

Can everybody please upvote this post:

https://www.reddit.com/r/steelseries/comments/3rbw3n/rival_firmware_fix/

And put all the information you got in a comment below it so maybe we can help steelseries to fix the problems with all the information we have.


----------



## Adrian89

So i just got my Rival 300 Fade today, i gotta say it feels a little better than the old rival, scroll feels ok, much better than my old rival i must say, but again i got the old rival with the rattle sound inside and bad rubbsersides, and ofc slides better than my olds rival since the other one have like 10months maybe more, i didnt update my firmware , still got that 1 update, i was curious if i can check what is my current firmware can some1 help with this?i just need to test it more in csgo tonight aniway








2 SS not a great quality you can see my old rival rubberside is a hole on the old one.
PS : i gotta say that in pictures when you see online looks much better, better collors,much more brightness than "the real one "

http://imgur.com/MY290ip
http://imgur.com/M3ginnm


----------



## thuNDa

hmm, i will try 1.4.0.0 too then, but i found 1.16 to feel better than 1.8 already, and it didn't "spazz" out yet.


----------



## solz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrian89*
> 
> So i just got my Rival 300 Fade today, i gotta say it feels a little better than the old rival, scroll feels ok, much better than my old rival i must say, but again i got the old rival with the rattle sound inside and bad rubbsersides, and ofc slides better than my olds rival since the other one have like 10months maybe more, i didnt update my firmware , still got that 1 update, i was curious if i can check what is my current firmware can some1 help with this?i just need to test it more in csgo tonight aniway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 SS not a great quality you can see my old rival rubberside is a hole on the old one.
> PS : i gotta say that in pictures when you see online looks much better, better collors,much more brightness than "the real one "
> 
> http://imgur.com/MY290ip
> http://imgur.com/M3ginnm


Ur current firmware is 1.8.0.0


----------



## softskiller

Wonder if the CS:GO Fnatic players with their Rivals also always use the latest firmware (with it's promised enhancements) or if they refuse any change of things that work for them.
Or maybe such firmware changes are the reason for their latest bad results


----------



## solz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *softskiller*
> 
> Wonder if the CS:GO Fnatic players with their Rivals also always use the latest firmware (with it's promised enhancements) or if they refuse any change of things that work for them.
> Or maybe such firmware changes are the reason for their latest bad results


I know Olofmeister uses the 1.8.0.0 firmware, but about the other idk.


----------



## Aventadoor

Anyone else who strongly prefer Rival with 500hz?
It just feels off with 1000hz...


----------



## Adrian89

hmm so this fade feels diferent than my old rival, and i got a problem is randomly disconected aleardy 2 times and i used for like 5-6h , any1 know what is the problem? should i try diferent usb port?

BTW : looks like rival fade have firmware 1.9.0.0 and my old riva have 1.8.0.0 , i tought the 1.8 is the last one.


----------



## solz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrian89*
> 
> hmm so this fade feels diferent than my old rival, and i got a problem is randomly disconected aleardy 2 times and i used for like 5-6h , any1 know what is the problem? should i try diferent usb port?
> 
> BTW : looks like rival fade have firmware 1.9.0.0 and my old riva have 1.8.0.0 , i tought the 1.8 is the last one.


1.16 is the latest one


----------



## Sethos88

Received my Rival 300 in Black. Installed the latest version of SteelSeries Engine and updated the firmware, to "0.38.0.0".

My mouse is doing that random flick, where it suddenly goes off to some random direction. When I tried installing the older versions of the SS Engine (to downgrade), it doesn't detect the Rival at all.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethos88*
> 
> Received my Rival 300 in Black. Installed the latest version of SteelSeries Engine and updated the firmware, to "0.38.0.0".
> 
> My mouse is doing that random flick, where it suddenly goes off to some random direction. When I tried installing the older versions of the SS Engine (to downgrade), it doesn't detect the Rival at all.


you find everything there: http://www.overclock.net/t/1432942/steelseries-rival/2120#post_24566960


----------



## Sethos88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> you find everything there: http://www.overclock.net/t/1432942/steelseries-rival/2120#post_24566960


Except, I won't. None of the older SS Engine detects the Rival 300, only the original Rival. So you can't even start the downgrade process.


----------



## agsz

I know that Enotus isn't the best test possible, but I just got one and downgraded to Firmware 1.4.0.0, and smoothness went from 40%+ down to 13%..


----------



## agsz

Also, I'm assuming I shouldn't touch this, especially if I downgraded my firmware?


----------



## b0z0

Has anyone got their Rival 300 working with 1.4.0.0 . I just received my Rival Fallout Edition.


----------



## solz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> I know that Enotus isn't the best test possible, but I just got one and downgraded to Firmware 1.4.0.0, and smoothness went from 40%+ down to 13%..


Are you fo real? from wich firmware you downgraded? i always felt that the higher firmwares had some floaty/smoothy feelin.
Can you please report it in the post with some graphs if that is possible? maybe we can help the SS tech's and fix the rival for once https://www.reddit.com/r/steelseries/comments/3rbw3n/rival_firmware_fix/


----------



## Aventadoor

Suddenly my Rival also starts to get those wierd spasms or whatever you would call it...
I guess I'll go back to the 1.4.0.0 firmware aswell


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethos88*
> 
> Except, I won't. None of the older SS Engine detects the Rival 300, only the original Rival. So you can't even start the downgrade process.


really?
wow steelseries n1 yet again.


----------



## Adrian89

i think im done with SS rival, and steelseries in general, first rival i bought like 1year ago, had a bad scroll and a rattle sound inside, send it back, got a decent scroll and ratlle sound inside still , really bad rubbersides also. Now i got the Rival 300 Fade , i got random disconects,and if i move the cabble on the usb port will disconect and recconect, tested on another PC is not doing the same, tryed diferent usb ports is still doing on my pc,the last firmware is really bad, i updated to the last one thinking will fix the disconect problems.
you will say maybe is my pc and not the mouse, i got the old rival, and a zowie ec2 a and they will never disconect no matter what im doing to the cablle, so i might force myself in to the ec2


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrian89*
> 
> i think im done with SS rival, and steelseries in general, first rival i bought like 1year ago, had a bad scroll and a rattle sound inside, send it back, got a decent scroll and ratlle sound inside still , really bad rubbersides also. Now i got the Rival 300 Fade , i got random disconects,and if i move the cabble on the usb port will disconect and recconect, tested on another PC is not doing the same, tryed diferent usb ports is still doing on my pc,the last firmware is really bad, i updated to the last one thinking will fix the disconect problems.
> you will say maybe is my pc and not the mouse, i got the old rival, and a zowie ec2 a and they will never disconect no matter what im doing to the cablle, so i might force myself in to the ec2


Sounds like really bad luck man. Hope that disconnect issue is fixed. That would piss me off too.

My fade is on the way from Sweden to cali currently, i'm anxious for it.


----------



## b0z0

I currently went back to my FK1. My new Rival Fallout 4 edition came with 0.38.0.0 firmware which felt horrible. Once I upgraded it, sometime the sensor would randomly flick any direction..


----------



## AuraDesruu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> I currently went back to my FK1. My new Rival Fallout 4 edition came with 0.38.0.0 firmware which felt horrible. Once I upgraded it, sometime the sensor would randomly flick any direction..


I feel like I'm really lucky
I dont get these flick issues as being described. However, I do get disconnecting issues with the rival. I assume its because of the cable but I dont really feel like rmaing my rival.
dont have money or time to send my mouse to there rma warehouse.


----------



## Adrian89

so do you have the same problem with your rival? is getting disconected? you got the 300 edition? did you tryed on another PC?


----------



## pandalf

Got my Rival today. The firmware version is 1.8.0.0. Should I update or not?


----------



## TristanL

Downgraded to 1.4.0.0 yesterday, don't know on which FW i was before since i downgraded before and spared the Engine on my Gaming PC (Downgraded on another PC). I hope it will improve the performance on my DeX since there where some "suddenly looking to the floor" moments while playing CS:GO (after very fast swipes i guess).
Never had problems on normal QcKs or Colored (with Logo print) ones. Even with the DeX it didn't happened very often (maybe 0.5 - once a match).


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TristanL*
> 
> Downgraded to 1.4.0.0 yesterday, don't know on which FW i was before since i downgraded before and spared the Engine on my Gaming PC (Downgraded on another PC). I hope it will improve the performance on my DeX since there where some "suddenly looking to the floor" moments while playing CS:GO (after very fast swipes i guess).
> Never had problems on normal QcKs or Colored (with Logo print) ones. Even with the DeX it didn't happened very often (maybe 0.5 - once a match).


Are you swiping really quick when that happens? You could always try cleaning the sensor as well, just to be sure. Just curious, what does the SteelSeries DEX feel like?


----------



## jacky3362

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Are you swiping really quick when that happens? You could always try cleaning the sensor as well, just to be sure. Just curious, what does the SteelSeries DEX feel like?


dude how can i clean the sensor?


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacky3362*
> 
> dude how can i clean the sensor?


Alcohol Wipes or you can get those 'Precision' Q-tips, I think they're for makeup or something. Mainly because they're thinner and pointed, and you dip it in isopropyl alcohol, and can clean the sensor much better. If you have neither of the above, you can always use canned air just to get anything lingering around in there.


----------



## TristanL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Are you swiping really quick when that happens? You could always try cleaning the sensor as well, just to be sure. Just curious, what does the SteelSeries DEX feel like?


the sensor should be clean (i take care of my peripherals^^), like i said it only happens on the DeX.
In general it feels very nice, it really is a hybrid pad between cloth & plastic. It has very little friction and is easy to clean (like advertised). I hope that the durability is also as good as advertised after all i paid 40€ for a pad (now you have to pay even 50..). With the QcKs there was always the "problem" that it felt different on different parts of the pad (normal deterioration i think) after some time.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TristanL*
> 
> the sensor should be clean (i take care of my peripherals^^), like i said it only happens on the DeX.
> In general it feels very nice, it really is a hybrid pad between cloth & plastic. It has very little friction and is easy to clean (like advertised). I hope that the durability is also as good as advertised after all i paid 40€ for a pad (now you have to pay even 50..). With the QcKs there was always the "problem" that it felt different on different parts of the pad (normal deterioration i think) after some time.


Regardless of how most people take care of their mice, random crap is bound to get on your mousepad and sometimes it gets into your sensor housing (idk the correct term







), it's pretty inevitable. On my QcK Heavy I literally have to use my electric duster every day or two, since it has random crap on it, it's like the mousepad it self sheds or something.


----------



## b0z0

Well my mouse is brand new out of the box. Mouse worked perfectly but felt off with the firmware on it. So I decided to update. Once I updated I noticed it to randomly flick. Sensor is spotless as I keep everything clean on my desk


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> Well my mouse is brand new out of the box. Mouse worked perfectly but felt off with the firmware on it. So I decided to update. Once I updated I noticed it to randomly flick. Sensor is spotless as I keep everything clean on my desk


So the flick only happened with the latest firmware (1.8.0.0)?


----------



## b0z0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> So the flick only happened with the latest firmware (1.8.0.0)?


As far as I can tell It's due to the new firmware. Never happened with 0.38.0.0. I tried downgrading to the older firmware but the mouse isn't recognized.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Can someone please tell me how to downgrade my firmware (like step by step) ... Some say use the downgrade tool but I cannot find it in my Win 8.1 x64 install

I tried rolling back to an older SS engine but it never asked me to change firmware ... Really need help

*:::EDIT:::*

Managed to fix it by downloading the oldest version of the SS engine I could find. Then took it from there.


----------



## b0z0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Can someone please tell me how to downgrade my firmware (like step by step) ... Some say use the downgrade tool but I cannot find it in my Win 8.1 x64 install
> 
> I tried rolling back to an older SS engine but it never asked me to change firmware ... Really need help
> 
> *:::EDIT:::*
> 
> Managed to fix it by downloading the oldest version of the SS engine I could find. Then took it from there.


Do you have a regular Rival or the 300??


----------



## PowerFulWho

New Firmware 1.16.0.0. Now sensor better than 1.8.0.0.


----------



## Sethos88

No new firmware for my Rival 300?


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerFulWho*
> 
> New Firmware 1.16.0.0. Now sensor better than 1.8.0.0.


My fade needs to hurry so i can test the firmware out.


----------



## Adrian89

if you guys want a advice, don't upgrade your firmware to 1.16.0.0 , on my fade is really bad, i had 1.8.0.0 and was ok on my old rival, much better than the last one , aniway 90% i will send mine back since randomly disconecting and also can't stand this firmware some times is just spaze out and some times crosshair just flick down a litle.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> Do you have a regular Rival or the 300??


I have the Rival .. Updated to the latest firmware and the mouse was randomly disconnecting and freezing every couple seconds.

Had to download SS Engine 3.1.4 with firmware 1.15 and then install 1.8 again after that.


----------



## Brightmist

I don't understand why they renamed the original Rival to Rival 300 and named the new shell Rival 100.

They should've just given the new shell a new name imo.


----------



## aLv1080

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brightmist*
> 
> I don't understand why they renamed the original Rival to Rival 300 and named the new shell Rival 100.
> 
> They should've just given the new shell a new name imo.


Dude, it's Steelseries. You'll never be able to understand what they're trying to do.
Instead of just doing an optical Sensei with the 3310 they've decided to create a completely new mouse, name it Rival 100 and put a crappy A3050 in it. Oh, and sell it for 40$. Amazing.


----------



## Maximillion

I think it has more to do with the them phasing out the Kana/Kinzu series. Like I've stated before this mouse is essentially the "budget tier" placeholder. They could've done the same thing with the Sensei name (Sensei 100/300) but it really wouldn't make a difference as this would still be the budget low-tier sensor model.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Is there a SS rep on OCN ... ... I am having major issues since the latest firmware update


----------



## solz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Is there a SS rep on OCN ... ... I am having major issues since the latest firmware update


https://www.reddit.com/r/steelseries/comments/3rbw3n/rival_firmware_fix/


----------



## softskiller

I also have this spassing in CS:GO every day.


----------



## aLv1080

Yep, I'm having the same problem. With the 1.8.0.0 I had no problems at all, but now I'm getting some random jumps everytime when I play CSGO.
It feels that when I lift my mouse a little bit and kinda fast, the cursor jumps.

I'll be trying to downgrade the firmware to the 1.4.0.0, as some people said that it's the best one. Is there any difference in click latency between the firmwares?


----------



## agsz

I used Firmware v1.4.0.0, and something still feels off about this SteelSeries Rival. I used a Rival for about a week roughly 6~ months ago, and it felt fine, nothing like how it feels now.


----------



## Memez

Is this true that Firmware 1.4.0.0 is the best? Do you think they will fix newest firmware and it will worth to use or better to stay on 1.4.0.0?


----------



## ClintWestwood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Memez*
> 
> Is this true that Firmware 1.4.0.0 is the best? Do you think they will fix newest firmware and it will worth to use or better to stay on 1.4.0.0?


Personally, I'm sort of inclined towards staying with the 1.4.0.0 firmware.

But, that's just a gut feeling.


----------



## Memez

Does DPI matter on Rival? I am playing with 400 but I thought about 450 and 800 and I can't decide which one use and ofc I don't know what Pooling Rate is better I was always using 500 but 1000 feel smoother but I think my CPU can't hold it.


----------



## Melan

Use whatever you want. As long as it's not something crazy high like 2000-10000.

As for polling, unless your CPU is something from Pentium I era, it can definitely hold a mere 1000 polling. Use whatever setting is comfortable/most controllable.


----------



## Memez

I have i3-4160 so probably it should hold. Can I find some Rival tests with other firmware?

@EDIT Do you know where can I buy glidz(skates) for Rival or it's even possible?


----------



## Melan

www.hyperglide.net


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

New firmware issues, sucks. Mind should arrive today, guess i should go to 1.4 instantly. Anyone have a solid link for it??

Or shall i go through the previous reddit post i saw ?


----------



## aLv1080

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> New firmware issues, sucks. Mind should arrive today, guess i should go to 1.4 instantly. Anyone have a solid link for it??
> 
> Or shall i go through the previous reddit post i saw ?


I just followed the guide on reddit, it worked well.
But I'm using the Rival, not the Rival 300. It's the same mouse but this fw downgrade wont work on the Rival 300 for some reason.
If you bought the Rival 300 then you need to wait for a new firmware, or just downgrade to the 1.8. It's kinda floaty but it's way better than the 1.16 (imo).


----------



## b0z0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aLv1080*
> 
> I just followed the guide on reddit, it worked well.
> But I'm using the Rival, not the Rival 300. It's the same mouse but this fw downgrade wont work on the Rival 300 for some reason.
> If you bought the Rival 300 then you need to wait for a new firmware, or just downgrade to the 1.8. It's kinda floaty but it's way better than the 1.16 (imo).


Which driver for 1.8 firmware for my 300?


----------



## paradisestyle

Guys, I need help. I have Rival Mouse Fnatic Edition and the last firmware took this mouse on the "hell's rollecoaster". By saying that, it means that mouse became very smooth, inexact and unfunctional. I am playing CS:GO and I am feeling like the aim is not going propertly on the centre or it, surely, doesn't have any capture of aim. It feels like the sensor is broken. And It started right after the last firmware 1.16.0.0 and since then I've been trying to get the older version of my firmware and still didn't manage to get it. For a good example: I connected my mouse from like 2010 year, it is broken on many pieces of plastmastic things, but It's still has a better sensor and exact aim. I did more frags and I felt better with it, either I have been using Rival and it felt like disgusting poop. Need your help. How can I get the older version of firmware? I heard that 1.4.0.0 is the best. But when I am installing the Engile 3.2.1 with 1.4.0.0 firmware it shows 1.16.0.0. It wasn't like that when I was on 1.8.0.0, cuz there I had a possibility to change my firmware, now it's like a virus that i can't get off.


----------



## aLv1080

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> Which driver for 1.8 firmware for my 300?


3.4.0
But idk if it's going to work with the Rival 300, you can give it a try

https://www.mediafire.com/folder/bs0h1561trt7f/SSE3
It was uploaded by solz and it's on the first post in his reddit thread
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradisestyle*
> 
> Guys, I need help. I have Rival Mouse Fnatic Edition and the last firmware took this mouse on the "hell's rollecoaster". By saying that, it means that mouse became very smooth, inexact and unfunctional. I am playing CS:GO and I am feeling like the aim is not going propertly on the centre or it, surely, doesn't have any capture of aim. It feels like the sensor is broken. And It started right after the last firmware 1.16.0.0 and since then I've been trying to get the older version of my firmware and still didn't manage to get it. For a good example: I connected my mouse from like 2010 year, it is broken on many pieces of plastmastic things, but It's still has a better sensor and exact aim. I did more frags and I felt better with it, either I have been using Rival and it felt like disgusting poop. Need your help. How can I get the older version of firmware? I heard that 1.4.0.0 is the best. But when I am installing the Engile 3.2.1 with 1.4.0.0 firmware it shows 1.16.0.0. It wasn't like that when I was on 1.8.0.0, cuz there I had a possibility to change my firmware, now it's like a virus that i can't get off.


Just follow this tutorial, it worked for me
https://www.reddit.com/r/steelseries/comments/3rbw3n/rival_firmware_fix/

And don't download the SSE 3.1.4 from the link that the SS rep posted down there, it's actually the 3.1.5 and it won't work.
Download the one that the OP uploaded to mediafire.

Apparently, you need to download that driver (3.1.4 with the 0.150.0.0 fw) first, downgrade it to the 0.150.0.0 fw to then update to the fw that you want (in this case, 1.4.0.0)
And that's why idk if it's going to work with the Rival 300, since it's first firmware was the 1.8.0.0 if I'm not wrong, and the SSE 3.1.4 doesn't reconize the R300 because it's an old driver.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aLv1080*
> 
> I just followed the guide on reddit, it worked well.
> But I'm using the Rival, not the Rival 300. It's the same mouse but this fw downgrade wont work on the Rival 300 for some reason.
> If you bought the Rival 300 then you need to wait for a new firmware, or just downgrade to the 1.8. It's kinda floaty but it's way better than the 1.16 (imo).


Yea i have the Fade coming so 1.8 it is. Lol


----------



## Adrian89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> Yea i have the Fade coming so 1.8 it is. Lol


did you manage to put 1.8 on fade?


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrian89*
> 
> did you manage to put 1.8 on fade?


Not yet no, Veteran's day stopped my delivery. So tomorrow it is. Once i get it i will report how 1.8 is feeling for me.


----------



## Ka0sX

i got th rival fade the other day, Cannot downgrade to the 1.40 FW, Have updated to the latest FW and so far it spun out 2 times in CSGO went crazy and looked at the ground

Do not like 1.80 FW at all, Going to run down to the store tonight local store has regular rival in ill grab that for now and box up the csgo fade edtion for now


----------



## Adrian89

1.8 is not bad







i had it on my old rival is ok, but aniway i dont think you can put 1.8 on the rival 300 fade, aniway i will return my fade tomorrow and get my money back, got a ec2 a, i will force myself maybe i will get usued to this


----------



## paradisestyle

Thank you, It helped, I mean now I have 1.4.0.0 firmware, but look what I've got now and my mouse is not moving at all, but it's working


----------



## solz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradisestyle*
> 
> Thank you, It helped, I mean now I have 1.4.0.0 firmware, but look what I've got now and my mouse is not moving at all, but it's working


`

When did this happen?


----------



## paradisestyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solz*
> 
> `
> 
> When did this happen?


When I connected my mouse after I've been playing with older one. Didn't know how this happen.


----------



## solz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradisestyle*
> 
> When I connected my mouse after I've been playing with older one. Didn't know how this happen.


`
Can you be more precise like, "Older one" like another Rival or?
etc.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Well whichever firmware i can put on my fade i'll do so. Ir's about to get heavy useage.


----------



## softskiller

Why do the SS guys need so long to fix the firmware?
I want a more direct, raw, flawless feel than this smoothed one.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *softskiller*
> 
> Why do the SS guys need so long to fix the firmware?
> I want a more direct, raw, flawless feel than this smoothed one.


Diagnose the issue, get a team to fix & patch said issue(s), test to make sure it works. Then release. Certainly not a 2-3 day job.


----------



## paradisestyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solz*
> 
> `
> Can you be more precise like, "Older one" like another Rival or?
> etc.


I used A4TECH XL-755BK mouse and then connected my Rival. And this error showed up


----------



## paradisestyle

Well, I found the problem and it's in the 3.2.1 Engine version. With 3.1.4 it's ok, but when I am upgrading it's to 3.2.1 the mouse stops moving. Why is that happening?


----------



## agsz

As of now, what is the best Firmware / SteelSeries Engine version to use?


----------



## softskiller

(kennyS just broke his mouse on stream - no rival)


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *softskiller*
> 
> (kennyS just broke his mouse on stream - no rival)


As in, he rage broke it? Expected to see it clipped on reddit arleady









edit: Here you go - http://www.twitch.tv/kennys/v/25409469?t=1h22m45s


----------



## tatmMRKIV

ugh... why do people watch other people play video games... dededee


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> As in, he rage broke it? Expected to see it clipped on reddit arleady
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: Here you go - http://www.twitch.tv/kennys/v/25409469?t=1h22m45s


Life of a pro gamer being forced to move away from his Zowie to a Razer product?


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Life of a pro gamer being forced to move away from his Zowie to a Razer product?


Pretty sure he's been using a Razer Deathadder 2013/Chroma for the past 2 years, might be wrong on that.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Pretty sure he's been using a Razer Deathadder 2013/Chroma for the past 2 years, might be wrong on that.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1351759/zowie-fk/810_30#post_20301895

I might be wrong since it's been so long.

When he was on LDLC that team was sponsored by SteelSeries, but he used a Zowie mouse. When he was on Clan-Mystik they were sponsored by Zowie. Then he left to Titan, which I think was sponsored by Razer at the time, therefore he switched to the DeathAdder 2013. I don't think they are forced to use anything on EnvyUS, but he remained using the DeathAdder.

https://twitter.com/SteelSeries/status/664877996390551552

What is he going to use now that he is free?


----------



## Memez

Guys I don't know but I don't feel comfortable with 1.4.0.0 firmware and I don't know that I should go back to 0.150.0.0 or update to 1.8.0.0 ;/ I think the problem can be that I used to use 1.8 and there movement was slighty ;/


----------



## DAVIDLiveTV

All of the Rival 300 have problems with the 1.16.0.0 firmwares? I replaced mine and i have 1.9.0.0 now, but i like the 1.16.0.0 more because of smoothness. On 1.16.0.0 in cs:go my crosshair flicks to the ground, or flicks randomly most when i turn 180* around.

Btw, what's with the poor quality? Replaced 4 rival 300 fade mice by now. First was looking good but i didn't knew about the firmware problems, and i thought it had a defective sensor, second one was dirty and scratched in the box, third one had a bad left click and now forth one has no problems beside the paint. It has a little spot on left click where is no paint, and some dust under the paint which i removed with the nail. I'm tired to return it and buy another one. I will keep last one, but man, where is the quality control?!


----------



## Memez

Yea new Firmware is bugged and we have to wait as they will fix it.


----------



## DAVIDLiveTV

Ok, i understand. If i upgrade to 1.16.0.0 just to test something can i downgrade to 1.9.0.0 ?
Does anyone know what's happening with the quality control of SteelSeries?


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DAVIDLiveTV*
> 
> Does anyone know what's happening with the quality control of SteelSeries?


Since the Rival came out SteelSeries has been transitioning into lower quality products. Hence the Rival 100.


----------



## DAVIDLiveTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Since the Rival came out SteelSeries has been transitioning into lower quality products. Hence the Rival 100.


But why? I had a Xai and i loved it. Since the Sensei arrived in my country i bought it, and was AWESOME. Used it for 4 years and never got a problem with it! I am really sorry for SS. I am a big fan of this brand and their products but i'm starting to change my mind...


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1351759/zowie-fk/810_30#post_20301895
> 
> I might be wrong since it's been so long.
> 
> When he was on LDLC that team was sponsored by SteelSeries, but he used a Zowie mouse. When he was on Clan-Mystik they were sponsored by Zowie. Then he left to Titan, which I think was sponsored by Razer at the time, therefore he switched to the DeathAdder 2013. I don't think they are forced to use anything on EnvyUS, but he remained using the DeathAdder.
> 
> https://twitter.com/SteelSeries/status/664877996390551552
> 
> What is he going to use now that he is free?


Ahh, that was prior to him being on Titan, which has a Razer sponsorship. So I guess since then, he used a Razer Deathadder 2013/Chroma. I don't think EnvyUs has any peripheral sponsorship, seeing as him and NBK use(d) a Deathadder, and kioshiMa / Happy / apEX use a Zowie ZA/EC1-A

At tournaments, they should be able to use what they want. I know tarik from CLG, which has a Razer sponsorship and their own CLG edition Deathadder, was using the Logitech G100s @ DreamHack Open Cluj-Napoca. I wouldn't go as far to say not using their preferred mouse/mousepad will hinder their performance, but I'm sure they'd much rather be using their preferred gear at Majors/Big tournaments.


----------



## Ka0sX

the latest FW keeps spinning to thr ground in CSGO can i downgrade to 1.9 ???? i have rival 300 fade


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> At tournaments, they should be able to use what they want. I know tarik from CLG, which has a Razer sponsorship and their own CLG edition Deathadder, was using the Logitech G100s @ DreamHack Open Cluj-Napoca. I wouldn't go as far to say not using their preferred mouse/mousepad will hinder their performance, but I'm sure they'd much rather be using their preferred gear at Majors/Big tournaments.


C9 used their preferred mice and mouse pads for a tournament after they joined C9. They didn't want to switch right away because it would degrade their performance.


----------



## Sethos88

I've been in touch with a SS support over on Reddit, he asked me to open a ticket. This is the reply I got, in case anyone was interested in an update. Do note I have an issue with the Rival 300, which the 0.38.0.0 firmware is referring to.

"Hey Michael,

Thanks for opening a ticket!

We are rolling back the 1.16 firmware to 1.8 when we release the next Engine update, which should be out by the end of day tomorrow. Unfortunately, we did not see many reports of issues with the 0.38.0.0 firmware, but as the release is closing in I've been going through Reddit and support tickets pinpointing users with 0.38.0.0 issues, so I'll be pushing for a fix for it and we should have something soon.

We want to look into it a little more and see if there's something we can tweak without just rolling it back, as we have already been working on some additional changes built off this firmware version. Time wise, the worst case should be something rolling out early in the week of Thanksgiving with some extra fixes, but hopefully we will have something sooner than that.

I'll keep in touch. Sorry for the inconvenience, and thanks for the gif and detailed info - it will definitely help!

Regards,
Matt
QA Team"


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Rival fade is in, so i guess i'll hold off on the FW Upgrade & just run with it basic out of the box until it's fixed.


----------



## fLLL

Does anyone knows if SS have chat support? Kind find such thing.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fLLL*
> 
> Does anyone knows if SS have chat support? Kind find such thing.


They do have chat support.

My Fade came in today, LOVING it thus far. I'm on the latest Firmware & have yet to have my sensor spaz out. I believe i am just very lucky to say the least. The original Rival made my hands sweat a bit more & i am usually a dry handed person(giggity). However the fade does not make mine sweat much at all, which i like. So far so good.


----------



## Ufasas

No spin down with 2013 Rival yet, tested in quake and csgo, and ripped everybody's heads off in competitive


----------



## solz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ufasas*
> 
> No spin down with 2013 Rival yet, tested in quake and csgo, and ripped everybody's heads off in competitive


`

FW?


----------



## Ufasas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solz*
> 
> `
> 
> FW?


The latest, maybe i'm lucky, but this is what shots i got at night, and i was last more than half of the game, and we won it, i finished 2nd :- D :


----------



## coolwert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ufasas*
> 
> The latest, maybe i'm lucky, but this is what shots i got at night, and i was last more than half of the game, and we won it, i finished 2nd :- D :


nice but a really big mistake by their side, kept on peeking one by one


----------



## Ufasas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolwert*
> 
> nice but a really big mistake by their side, kept on peeking one by one


Hahaha, yeah, i was rewatching calmly again, couldn't understand this frag-hungry mind of theirs when they had the plant there


----------



## jerazilla

How do i roll back my driver? my new 300 fade does this a lot!


----------



## fLLL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> They do have chat support.


Do you have a link?


----------



## Sethos88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerazilla*
> 
> How do i roll back my driver? my new 300 fade does this a lot!


You can't roll back the 300s


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fLLL*
> 
> Do you have a link?


It's on their site, you just have to keep looking. It's a little orange bubble you'll see at some point on any page from my experience.


----------



## DAVIDLiveTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ufasas*
> 
> The latest, maybe i'm lucky, but this is what shots i got at night, and i was last more than half of the game, and we won it, i finished 2nd :- D :






That's my quad kill and half damage to last player with the Fade Rival. But was a lost round because 4 people can not do 50hp damage to last enemy xD.


----------



## Memez

What mouse pads do you have guys? Because Steelseries mods was writing on Reddit that It can be because of surface.


----------



## Aventadoor

QCK+ and XTRFY


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Memez*
> 
> What mouse pads do you have guys? Because Steelseries mods was writing on Reddit that It can be because of surface.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1579636/patent-detailing-how-mlt04-works/0_30#post_24588964
Quote:


> Maybe using the second mode on the 3310 is the reason for reports of malfunctions on QCK mouse pads.


----------



## softskiller

Guys, you dont have to roll back on your own.
It's just a question of minutes till they post the "new" engine with the "old" firmware on the SS site.

An hour ago: "We're rolling out an Engine update today with a firmware rollback that will resolve the issue."
https://www.reddit.com/r/steelseries/comments/3sobtf/rival_fade_sensor_spaz/

And about the surface. I bought a new QcK this week and still had this problem.


----------



## MLJS54

I'm getting my white Rival today from Amazon.

Does anyone know which FW the White version comes preloaded with (since it was released a while after the black one)? Will the SS drivers automatically update to the latest (& bugged) FW? Or will I have the option to choose?


----------



## fLLL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> It's on their site, you just have to keep looking. It's a little orange bubble you'll see at some point on any page from my experience.


I had to change the country to US, didn't realized that early. Thanks anyway


----------



## softskiller

http://techblog.steelseries.com/2015/11/13/new-in-3.6.0.html

New firmware

Rival - Revert back to 1.8 due to 1.16 not working well on some surfaces.

Bug Fixes

Fixed disconnecting and reconnecting devices on Mac sometimes not showing up as connected in SteelSeries Engine.
Fixed Pause/Break key not being recordable for macros on Windows.
Fixed headsets with surround sound not re-enabling surround sound after sleep on Windows.


----------



## fLLL

"New firmware"

Revert back to 1.8

lol


----------



## softskiller

Mouse feels better now (on QcK).


----------



## Ufasas

1.16 didn't spazz out on clotch colourised roccat sense blue


----------



## Aventadoor

It did spazz out on my QCK and Xtrfy pad, both all black. Tho it happened maybe 2-4 times a MM match


----------



## paradisestyle

Guys, 1.8.0.0 for me seems smooth too, but I can't put 1.4.0.0 because everytime I am installing Engine it shows no mouse deteced


----------



## Ufasas

Ok, finaly a first spin down appeared, reverting firmware


----------



## Aventadoor

I really enjoy the 1.4.0.0 firmware, best firmware indeed.


----------



## agsz

Can't get back to 1.4.0.0 Firmware after trying SteelSeries Engine 3.6.. da fuq

edit: Also, does anyone have this installed? I noticed when I reinstall SteelSeries Engine, after uninstalling this, it's back in:


----------



## ClintWestwood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ufasas*
> 
> Ok, finaly a first spin down appeared, reverting firmware


I sort of envy that.

I still have those "looking at the ground" moments, even with the 1.4.0.0 firmware.

(But thankfully, it's very seldom. Like, far less than once a week. More like once a month or less.)


----------



## TristanL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClintWestwood*
> 
> I sort of envy that.
> 
> I still have those "looking at the ground" moments, even with the 1.4.0.0 firmware.
> 
> (But thankfully, it's very seldom. Like, far less than once a week. More like once a month or less.)


i like the 1.4.0.0 but i also can confirm the spins/looking at the ground moments (on the DeX)


----------



## solz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClintWestwood*
> 
> I sort of envy that.
> 
> I still have those "looking at the ground" moments, even with the 1.4.0.0 firmware.
> 
> (But thankfully, it's very seldom. Like, far less than once a week. More like once a month or less.)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TristanL*
> 
> i like the 1.4.0.0 but i also can confirm the spins/looking at the ground moments (on the DeX)


Strange, i never have spin offs to the ground on 1.4.0.0, how old are ur Rivals??


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solz*
> 
> Strange, i never have spin offs to the ground on 1.4.0.0, how old are ur Rivals??


I had it on my old batch, bought in May 2014. The sensor led died.

New one no probs so far


----------



## TristanL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solz*
> 
> Strange, i never have spin offs to the ground on 1.4.0.0, how old are ur Rivals??


December 2013, note that the DeX is the only Pad where it happens, no problems on QcK or QcK with prints (colored ones)


----------



## fLLL

WHAT'S NEW IN ENGINE 3.6.1
Quote:


> *New firmware*
> 
> New Rival 300 firmware that fixes button mapping issues and improves tracking
> 
> *Bug Fixes*
> 
> Rename Macro dialog now responds to enter and esc keys
> Fixed an issue where the taskbar icon would become unresponsive after computer sleep, sometimes preventing configuration deployment
> Fixed an issue when closing the About window
> Fixed installer not removing all temporary files and folders
> Fixed fatal error that would happen when creating Apex and Apex[RAW] configurations
> Fixed an issue where welcome dialog might not show for some users


http://techblog.steelseries.com/2015/11/20/new-in-3.6.1.html


----------



## plyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fLLL*
> 
> WHAT'S NEW IN ENGINE 3.6.1
> http://techblog.steelseries.com/2015/11/20/new-in-3.6.1.html


***?, they rolled back to 1.8.0.0


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fLLL*
> 
> WHAT'S NEW IN ENGINE 3.6.1
> http://techblog.steelseries.com/2015/11/20/new-in-3.6.1.html


I will update my FW when i get home & see how it runs. My Fade has been tracking extremely well for me. 0 complaints. Hope the new firmware is infact better.


----------



## solz

The new SS engine doesnt even let me update to the newest firmware


----------



## softskiller

No firmware update for the "old" rival. Only the new 300 it seems.

By the way, don't forget to disable game sense for every single game, if you don't use it.

"Fixed installer not removing all temporary files and folders"
Nice, they did this right after I told the SS staff at reddit about it.
At least they listen!


----------



## plyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *softskiller*
> 
> No firmware update for the "old" rival. Only the new 300 it seems.
> 
> By the way, don't forget to disable game sense for every single game, if you don't use it.
> 
> "Fixed installer not removing all temporary files and folders"
> Nice, they did this right after I told the SS staff at reddit about it.
> At least they listen!


That's weird, the 3.6.0 update my rival to 1.16.0.0, the new 3.6.1 update to 1.8.0.0


----------



## softskiller

Didn't the last update revert the firmware? And the update before provided the higher firmware?
Maybe you skipped one.


----------



## xXSantyXx

Hi,

I sent my Kana V2 to RMA and replaced it with a Rival. My Left and Right click are touching each other when u press the buttons simultaneously. Should i send it back or it's "Normal"?

Edit: Btw, is there any way to see if my rival is a "new fixed one" or an older version? I bought it on a shop and they will probably replace it with a mouse with the same problem. What can i do?


----------



## Sethos88

Random snap still not fixed in latest firmware for Rival 300.

Think it's about time to look for another mouse.


----------



## plyr

I realized that my rival goes up when I swipe right, and a bit down when I swipe left, is this normal?


----------



## Aventadoor

That depends on how you hold the mouse and how you are used to swiping.


----------



## plyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> That depends on how you hold the mouse and how you are used to swiping.


That happened to me with ie3.0 and ie1.1a as well... But not with logitech mice or any other that I can remember...


----------



## TristanL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plyr*
> 
> That happened to me with ie3.0 and ie1.1a as well... But not with logitech mice or any other that I can remember...


it also depends on where and how the sensor is positioned in the mouse


----------



## Toxsick

Im using the steelseries sensei right now, and the acceleration seems to be pissing me a bit off.
I honestly dont know what the problem is.. but i have to play hours with the sensei to get the feeling of the mouse in dota 2. its so odd sometimes.. i might be the problem aswell , since i have been through alot of mouses.
I dont really have uber large hands, but the sensei is good in terms of lenght, the next mouse can be a bit larger but not too large.
I would have gotten the zowie, but the un-customizeble dpi bothers me a little bit.. and the weird steps it goes aswell..
Rival any good? i use hybrid claw and palm , well not really my full palm, but half of it.


----------



## phrax

the newer zowie mice have normal 400/800/1600/3200 steps rather than the old weird ones. The rival is decent but I'd recommend the zowies, g303, castor, or even the deathadder over it


----------



## AnimalK

The Rival 300 (just Rival in the past) is an excellent mouse. It is amongst the top tier mice out on the market today in my opinion. To choose a mouse among those is purely a matter of shape and feeling.

I love my Rival*s*.


----------



## JunXaos

I'm been using Rival Fade for a month now and always keep it up to date. I have haven't had any random mouse flick at all and I play a lot of CS:GO. I'm using it with Dota QcK+.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phrax*
> 
> the newer zowie mice have normal 400/800/1600/3200 steps rather than the old weird ones. The rival is decent but I'd recommend the zowies, g303, castor, or even the deathadder over it


My Zowie EC1-A feels much more precise than the SteelSeries Rival, and I've tried Firmware v1.4.0.0/v1.8.0.0 and I think another older one. But I do feel my Deathadder 2013 is a bit more precise than my Zowie EC1-A as well


----------



## Toxsick

Just bought the rival 300, gonna give it a try!


----------



## Sencha

What the grey version. Is it Matte rubber or Matte plastic?


----------



## hallux

Is the rival's LOD adjustable yet?


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hallux*
> 
> Is the rival's LOD adjustable yet?


no, but it's very low already.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phrax*
> 
> the newer zowie mice have normal 400/800/1600/3200 steps rather than the old weird ones. The rival is decent but I'd recommend the zowies, g303, castor, or even the deathadder over it


No to all


----------



## Socalskillz

Hello good people, I came here looking for some help with my new Rival 300, So I had a sensi Raw frost before this mouse, When it came in I downloaded the new Steelseries engine 3, however it WILL NOT detect the mouse, it just says please plug in a steel series product. When I plug the old sensi in it has no issue and picks it up. So I deleted the SSE 3 and downloaded the SSE 2 and no luck the mouse doesnt even show up on there? Any advice on how to fix this? I would really like to be able to customize the mouse and get the engine working.


----------



## thuNDa

you need about the newest SS engine for the rival 300.


----------



## Socalskillz

I have SSE 3.6.1 installed, still nothing


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socalskillz*
> 
> I have SSE 3.6.1 installed, still nothing


no idea then, other than to try another usb-port.


----------



## Socalskillz

If the sensie raw works fine in that port, I think the issue is not with that


----------



## thuNDa

you can only try.
when i had a failed firmware update on the rival, it was only detected when i changed the USB port.
Just to say, even if it should work when the sensei works, it's still not granted.


----------



## solz

Ive tried alot of mouse's but i keep comming back to the Rival, its just my bby girl.
The shape, The sensor, its just perfect for me (only the cable sucks a bit), i just hate the fact they cant fix the f*king firmware problems for a company that big as Steelseries.


----------



## plyr

So I bought another rival(white this time) just to see the same problems I were facing with the old one.

firmware 150.0.0.0 = laggy, floaty
1.4.0.0 = perfect except it jump pixels every now and then
1.8.0.0 = same as 1.4 but this time it jumps up and down and it feels more frequent.


----------



## aLv1080

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plyr*
> 
> So I bought another rival(white this time) just to see the same problems I were facing with the old one.
> 
> firmware 150.0.0.0 = laggy, floaty
> 1.4.0.0 = perfect except it jump pixels every now and then
> 1.8.0.0 = same as 1.4 but this time it jumps up and down and it feels more frequent.


I get more jumps with the 1.4 fw than the 1.8, I don't know why.
Also, the 400dpi step seems to be a bit faster with the 1.4 fw. But idk if it's just placebo or not...


----------



## solz

I hope somebody with the knowledge and time can do some tests with the different firmware like smoothing and stableness etc.

Firmware 150.0.0 - Steelseries engine 3.1.4
Firmware 1.4.0.0 - Steelseries Engine 3.2.1
Firmware 1.8.0.0 - Steelseries Engine 3.4.0

https://www.mediafire.com/folder/bs0h1561trt7f/SSE3


----------



## jacky3362

i swear my mouse felling so good and consistent this is what i did
first i was on last ss engine and last frimware
i deleted the software with iobit unistaller and removed the last files
second i opend the device manger and dealted the ss rival there and all the mouse there i nevigate to the action tab and then i pressed on scan for hardware changes and then it's scacnd my mouse and i was back using it (did it with a keyboard!)
after that installed the steelseries engine 3.1.4 and downgrade to Firmware 150.0.0 in the enginge
and then my mouse dident moved bicuz something else but if your mouse is not moving just go to device maneger and do go to the action tab and then i pressed on scan for like i did before and i my mouse was back XD
and then just installed Steelseries Engine 3.2.1 without upgrating to Firmware 1.4.0.0
i am on Steelseries Engine 3.2.1 with Firmware 150.0.0
dident updated to Firmware 1.4.0.0 just to the Steelseries Engine 3.2.1 with Firmware 150.0.0

please someone check this please trust me

sorry for my english


----------



## TristanL

has anybody info about how the surface of the Rival which is declared as "Silver" feels like? according to the chart on the SS side "matte grey" while on the "original" black one it says (as we know) "soft touch black" (and we know that the white one is glossy)


----------



## 2shellbonus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TristanL*
> 
> has anybody info about how the surface of the Rival which is declared as "Silver" feels like? according to the chart on the SS side "matte grey" while on the "original" black one it says (as we know) "soft touch black" (and we know that the white one is glossy)


Erm tested it in the shop.

The top coating feels like - matte plastic. Sort of like the side buttons do on the black rival.


----------



## Timecard

http://techblog.steelseries.com/2015/12/07/new-in-3.6.2.html


----------



## boOzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timecard*
> 
> http://techblog.steelseries.com/2015/12/07/new-in-3.6.2.html


Please report in here if the issues seem solved. I've been planning to buy this mouse for some time now and i've been holding back because there seems to be so many tracking issues.


----------



## jacky3362

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boOzy*
> 
> Please report in here if the issues seem solved. I've been planning to buy this mouse for some time now and i've been holding back because there seems to be so many tracking issues.


SteelSeries Engine 3.6.2 new update

Title: Important bug fixes for SteelSeries Engine 3.6.2
Info:

New firmware

New Rival 300 firmware that fixes tracking issues when either Breathe or ColorShift lighting modes were enabled
Bug Fixes

Fixed an additional scenario where the taskbar would be unresponsive on wake-up

it's not for original rival bicuz it's for Rival 300

SteelSeries Engine 3.6.2
Guys last SSengine Not detecting any steelseries products Dont Update!
Here's a photo from a friend http://prntscr.com/9bo0ey
my rival is not detecting


----------



## plyr

I was getting skips on 1.4.0.0 and 1.8.0.0 and 1.16.0.0, all driverless...

So now I'm testing this new 3.6.2, updated to 1.8.0.0 on rival white, I'm running with the driver on, so far no bugs.


----------



## hallux

Just wanted to send in a info post to rival users. Have had my rival for a year and always switched back n forth between a da2013 and the rival. I did this because my rival always felt like the sensor was a bit off (LoD too low, slow moving "feel")but I hate the cheap feel of the DA. Luckily enough I just happened to turn over the rival and noticed spots on the little glass piece near the lens so I cleaned them off and wow the rival now tracks 100x better.

TLDR: check the glass near the lens for impurities if having LoD/weird tracking issues.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hallux*
> 
> Just wanted to send in a info post to rival users. Have had my rival for a year and always switched back n forth between a da2013 and the rival. I did this because my rival always felt like the sensor was a bit off (LoD too low, slow moving "feel")but I hate the cheap feel of the DA. Luckily enough I just happened to turn over the rival and noticed spots on the little glass piece near the lens so I cleaned them off and wow the rival now tracks 100x better.
> 
> TLDR: check the glass near the lens for impurities if having LoD/weird tracking issues.


Are your referring to the 'trim lens'? The glass divider in the middle?


----------



## plyr

No bugs so far with driver installed, maybe something is happening on the firmware level that requires the ss engine...

Edit: Nevermind, bugged... ^^


----------



## mint567

Does anyone have the rival 300 and the old rival? Are there any improvement in the LED/Clarity of the logo? My old rival is pretty limited in colors based on the hue of the steelseries logo. Has a blueish hue to it that distorts many of the custom colors you can choose. My side grips are ok but I may be interested in getting the silver version. I wish I could find a better picture of it.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mint567*
> 
> Does anyone have the rival 300 and the old rival? Are there any improvement in the LED/Clarity of the logo? My old rival is pretty limited in colors based on the hue of the steelseries logo. Has a blueish hue to it that distorts many of the custom colors you can choose. My side grips are ok but I may be interested in getting the silver version. I wish I could find a better picture of it.


I think the LED illumination should be the least of anyone's concerns using/purchasing a Rival honestly. Due to their buggy Firmware and what not. But mine was the same, I set it to Teal and it looked white


----------



## 2shellbonus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> I think the LED illumination should be the least of anyone's concerns using/purchasing a Rival honestly. Due to their buggy Firmware and what not. But mine was the same, I set it to Teal and it looked white


I think it looks best when its off


----------



## mint567

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> I think the LED illumination should be the least of anyone's concerns using/purchasing a Rival honestly. Due to their buggy Firmware and what not. But mine was the same, I set it to Teal and it looked white


I do agree with the illumination but if I were to buy a different color/newer updated Rival I would like the light to illuminate better than the older version. I don't have too many issues with my original rival. I seldomly get the snap to the ceiling/floor issue and the side grips haven't started to wear off but it is showing some wear.


----------



## Ultraform

I bought a Rival CS:GO Fade which had Firmware Version: 1.9.0.0. The mouse feel not good or smooth at all, Steelseries Engine wanted me to update FW. So i did that.
After update i got "Firmware Version: 1.8.0.0. But the mouse dont feel as the same as the black old Rival, its acc different. And I can not install older FW like the black Rival.
I want to test older FW Fw 1.4.0.0 =(


----------



## boOzy

So i went ahead and bought the Rival 300 Black edition. Installed the new software 3.6.2 and updated the Firmware as it prompted me to 0.53.0.0. Disabled all the lighting crap, made sure my Hz is at 1000 and dpi at 400. Played a couple deathmatches and didn't notice any tracking issues. Feels just fine overall i hope it stays this way.

Anyone know if i can just keep using it without the drivers running once i've set it up how i like?


----------



## mint567

Yes, it will store the settings and you do not need the software installed and running.


----------



## boOzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mint567*
> 
> Yes, it will store the settings and you do not need the software installed and running.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## jacky3362

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hallux*
> 
> Just wanted to send in a info post to rival users. Have had my rival for a year and always switched back n forth between a da2013 and the rival. I did this because my rival always felt like the sensor was a bit off (LoD too low, slow moving "feel")but I hate the cheap feel of the DA. Luckily enough I just happened to turn over the rival and noticed spots on the little glass piece near the lens so I cleaned them off and wow the rival now tracks 100x better.
> 
> TLDR: check the glass near the lens for impurities if having LoD/weird tracking issues.


Can you upload a photo of the spot or place
please
my english is good but my understand is bad so please upload a photo of the place please


----------



## hallux

I wish I could take a picture and upload it, but I cannot. It is the thin piece of glass right near the lens... I don't think I can be much clearer than that.

o | <

PIECE OF GLASS NEAR LENS (best way I can describe without a picture lol)


----------



## Pa12a

He means this little fella right there:


----------



## plyr

No, the problem is not dirt, I tested all the firmwares, the 1.2.0.0, 1.4.0.0, 1.8.0.0, 1.16.0.0 and the only one that don't have the skipping problem is the 150.0.0.0 on both my rivals.


----------



## boOzy

Been using my Rival 300 Black edition for ~3 days. Very heavy use overall. Lots of CS:GO and zero issues. Win7, Latest driver &Firmware, QCK Heavy.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pa12a*
> 
> He means this little fella right there:


Yeah I know. Mine is chipped on my EC1-A and the mouse just feels like crap. Does anyone know how that piece is used? Does the light pass through or reflect off of it?


----------



## plyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Yeah I know. Mine is chipped on my EC1-A and the mouse just feels like crap. Does anyone know how that piece is used? Does the light pass through or reflect off of it?


Pass through, but if you cover the backpart, the liftoff gets even lower, so some of the light also go back.


----------



## Gamer001

Hi guys.
My currently rival FW is: 1.16.0.0
When i update my rival to the latest firmware, can i back to 1.16.0.0 ? I want to try the newest FW.


----------



## aLv1080

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamer001*
> 
> Hi guys.
> My currently rival FW is: 1.16.0.0
> When i update my rival to the latest firmware, can i back to 1.16.0.0 ? I want to try the newest FW.


The "newest" firmware is actually the 1.8.0.0, they downgraded it because the 1.16 had some problems.
But yeah, if you want to, you can.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plyr*
> 
> Pass through, but if you cover the backpart, the liftoff gets even lower, so some of the light also go back.


So technically, mine being chipped would have a negative impact on sensor precision/overall performance, right?


----------



## plyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> So technically, mine being chipped would have a negative impact on sensor precision/overall performance, right?


Depends on the side of the damage, I don't think that a very little broken piece can cause much trouble.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plyr*
> 
> Depends on the side of the damage, I don't think that a very little broken piece can cause much trouble.


Open it as original image, right side of the trim lens divider. This mouse just never felt right to me, on any DPI/Polling Rate, the Rival felt much better which most people say the opposite when comparing the EC1-A & Rival.


----------



## plyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plyr*
> 
> Depends on the side of the damage, I don't think that a very little broken piece can cause much trouble, its like blocking a flashlight with your finger...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Open it as original image, right side of the trim lens divider. This mouse just never felt right to me, on any DPI/Polling Rate, the Rival felt much better which most people say the opposite when comparing the EC1-A & Rival.


I can only speculate, you have to test a flawless ec1 and see. Just for the fun of it, I broke a piece on my old rival, and yes, LOD got really low, maybe that can lead to worse tracking...


----------



## plyr

Here: this kind of damage ruined the mouse for me...



Edit: Well, maybe not ruined, apart from lower LOD, the tracking itself is about the same...


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plyr*
> 
> Here: this kind of damage ruined the mouse for me...
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Well, maybe not ruined, apart from lower LOD, the tracking itself is about the same...


How the hell did that happen? I've been meaning to try out my friends EC1-A, but his is chipped too but not nearly as bad he said. Also the Zowie rep answering the e-mails said his own personal EC1-A is chipped like mine too


----------



## plyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> How the hell did that happen? I've been meaning to try out my friends EC1-A, but his is chipped too but not nearly as bad he said. Also the Zowie rep answering the e-mails said his own personal EC1-A is chipped like mine too


That's is my old rival, it chipped a bit when I opened the mouse to take the custom cable I use, then I chipped even more to see what happens...


----------



## Gamer001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aLv1080*
> 
> The "newest" firmware is actually the 1.8.0.0, they downgraded it because the 1.16 had some problems.
> But yeah, if you want to, you can.


I tried 1.8.0.0 again, but not so good for me. I put back 1.16.0.0 i feel the mouse more responsive more smoother.


----------



## plyr

So, the rubber sidegrips of my White rival are turning green.


----------



## TristanL

Some Pictures of the Grey Rival 300 (not the Best Quality)
Concerning the surface: it is matte plastic like on a grey Logitech G400 (etc or simply like the bottom of any other Rival)


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TristanL*
> 
> Some Pictures of the Grey Rival 300 (not the Best Quality)
> Concerning the surface: it is matte plastic like on a grey Logitech G400 (etc or simply like the bottom of any other Rival)


That looks pretty sick. I wish I could of kept my Rival, but it just didn't feel right in CS:GO at any point. Probably should have tried Firmware v0.150.0.0 before returning it


----------



## Sencha

That grey rival looks awesome. But it feels good too!


----------



## daunow

is the Rival 300 an upgraded Rival mouse? or more features?


----------



## mint567

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TristanL*
> 
> Some Pictures of the Grey Rival 300 (not the Best Quality)
> Concerning the surface: it is matte plastic like on a grey Logitech G400 (etc or simply like the bottom of any other Rival)


After seeing pictures of the silver rival I'm really tempted to buy one. The plastic on the g400 never bothered me so that is a plus. If you had to pick between the black and the silver coating which would you pick? My hands don't sweat much so sweat isn't a factor and I already have the black (older version) of the rival.


----------



## daunow

So I've heard that with the new mouse you can't change dpi to what you want?
is it the same with the 300 version?


----------



## danielzy

Is the black Rival texture similar to the DeathAdder texture (on the top)?


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> So I've heard that with the new mouse you can't change dpi to what you want?
> is it the same with the 300 version?


300 has all the same functions as the original rival its just a name change.


----------



## 2shellbonus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielzy*
> 
> Is the black Rival texture similar to the DeathAdder texture (on the top)?


No.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielzy*
> 
> Is the black Rival texture similar to the DeathAdder texture (on the top)?


Nope, but I wish it was. The Original Rival (Black) has the best surface material I feel like, it kept my hands dry and never had a sweat issue with it.


----------



## Scrimstar

What the difference between the Grey and White Rival surface? And do the Rival and Rival300 use different firmware? very confusing with the firmware issues

And is this the same grey Rival
http://www.amazon.com/SteelSeries-62350-Rival-Gaming-Mouse/dp/B016KG7X34/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1450395842&sr=8-1&keywords=SteelSeries+62350+Rival+300+Gaming+Mouse+-+Silver


----------



## thuNDa

white rival is glossy paint on top, and silver rival is matte plastic.

BTW, i just realised, that it seems they have changed the side grips for the silver rival(the bumps fewer but bigger).


----------



## 2shellbonus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> white rival is glossy paint on top, and silver rival is matte plastic.
> 
> BTW, i just realised, that it seems they have changed the side grips for the silver rival(the bumps fewer but bigger).


Its like that on all Rival 300s. Large bumps.


----------



## plyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> white rival is glossy paint on top, and silver rival is matte plastic.
> 
> BTW, i just realised, that it seems they have changed the side grips for the silver rival(the bumps fewer but bigger).


We can see that on the pictures, how is the mbutton1 and 2 response? Is it like the black one or the white one, I'm not liking the white rival at all, the travel distance is too low on the top buttons and the sidegrip is changing color with use.


----------



## Scrimstar

i was talkin about the white rival 300, but theyre pretty much the same









might get that silver rival, i sweat a bit, but not enough to grip mionix's rubber easily

anyone know if the rival or g502 feels heavier in hand and lifting?


----------



## 2shellbonus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrimstar*
> 
> i was talkin about the white rival 300, but theyre pretty much the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might get that silver rival, i sweat a bit, but not enough to grip mionix's rubber easily
> 
> anyone know if the rival or g502 feels heavier in hand and lifting?


The g502 is much heavier


----------



## Scrimstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2shellbonus*
> 
> The g502 is much heavier


g502: 120g w/o weights

Rival300: 130g

I haven't had either in hand, though.

Appears all 3 colors have a different surface
"_Soft Touch Black, Glossy White, Matte Grey_"


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrimstar*
> 
> g502: 120g w/o weights
> 
> Rival300: 130g
> 
> I haven't had either in hand, though.
> 
> Appears all 3 colors have a different surface
> "_Soft Touch Black, Glossy White, Matte Grey_"


G502 is more like 125g without weights. Also, that Rival weight is with cable included.

From Rafa:



For more awesome go here: http://utmalesoldiers.blogspot.com/


----------



## Scrimstar

Oh wow, it's as light as a Naos 7000

Guess it's time to order that Gunmetal Rival 300


----------



## saltedham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2shellbonus*
> 
> Its like that on all Rival 300s. Large bumps.


no. i got a rival 300 fade, its got lots of small bumps just like the original rival. you can see in the pics the gunmetal grey rival 300 has fewer, larger bumps. wonder if they grip better or last longer


----------



## 2shellbonus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saltedham*
> 
> no. i got a rival 300 fade, its got lots of small bumps just like the original rival. you can see in the pics the gunmetal grey rival 300 has fewer, larger bumps. wonder if they grip better or last longer


The black and silver rival 300 have large bumps. I held both in NY hand and have the black one

The fades were just normal rivals with small bumps.

White wasn't a valuable in the shop.

I suspect the fade 300 will move to large bumps.

Small and large bumps sides feel very different. The large bumps need a week of use to become grippy. The small bumped ones are softer and grippier.


----------



## plyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Open it as original image, right side of the trim lens divider. This mouse just never felt right to me, on any DPI/Polling Rate, the Rival felt much better which most people say the opposite when comparing the EC1-A & Rival.


Just quoting you again to tell that I noticed that my new EC2-a is exactly like that, the tracking and LOD are good, though...


----------



## Toxsick

My rival 300 teleports sometimes... very annoying.. is this a software issue or hardware?


----------



## TristanL

Small update on the (Grey) Rival 300: I use it almost a week now and it feels good. I "introduced" it together with Windows 10 Pro x64 on my Gaming Rig and as far as i can tell it feels good and consistent in CS:GO maybe even a bit more accurate when it comes to flick shots...
Atm i use a normal QcK+ as pad but maybe i will go back to the DeX if i get a new one (unfortunately the DeX - as i have written before - is the only Pad where the (old) Rival had some issues with the suddenly looking to the ground effect ingame).
In Contrast to my old "setup" where i used the old Rival (with the 1.4.0.0 FW) without the SS Engine Installed (on Windows 7 Pro x64), i now have the Engine installed and the FW updated to the latest release.

tl;dr: The Rival 300 Feels different but good for me (With latest FW and Engine Installed) but i am not sure if it is the mouse itself or Windows 10 which is responsible for the different feel (maybe both), either way i'm satisfied









dpi: 400
hz: 1000
(AS & Acceleration etc off)
(Enhance Pointer Precession off)
Ingame: 2.3/rawinput 1/all accel off

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mint567*
> 
> After seeing pictures of the silver rival I'm really tempted to buy one. The plastic on the g400 never bothered me so that is a plus. If you had to pick between the black and the silver coating which would you pick? My hands don't sweat much so sweat isn't a factor and I already have the black (older version) of the rival.


hard to say, i would say the matte plastic makes the mouse feel a little bit "cleaner", but the black coating never bothered me either... (almost a rhyme, yeah)


----------



## plyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> My rival 300 teleports sometimes... very annoying.. is this a software issue or hardware?


Teleport like, jumping from one point to another? My two old rivals do that on newest firmwares, but not on the 150.0.0.0(old one).

Its really a shame that Steelseries did not correct this.


----------



## end0rphine

Heh thought it was just my computer that was causing this random jumping using the rival.


----------



## 2shellbonus

For me the amount of jumping increases with the back led turned on


----------



## Cavi

Just got the Rival 300 from the wife for Christmas. She did good! Thanks wife. She even bought the QcK pad to use with it. Good times!

I've used it for a day or two playing Battlefront, liking it so far! Looking for some advice on use. I haven't installed Engine yet, should I install that or avoid it? I always hear conflicting things about mouse software. Reading the thread it also looks like I should avoid updating the firmware?

Anyway, good to join the club. Looks like a lot of people enjoy the mouse, so I'm happy with my wife's selection! The Rival 300 has replaced my G500. Next stop, a good TKL keyboard...


----------



## Adrian89

Guys is the rival 300 firmware fixed? cuz i sended my old rival to warranti, and they gived my money back since they dont have old rival in stock, i was thinking to get Rival 300 Gunmetal Grey, but dont know since i had problems with a Rival Fade. I was looking at a Mionix Castor also but i never had mionix before.


----------



## Daitro

Does anyone use buttons 4 and 5 to map copy/paste? I've had this setup for years with other mice and have been using it with my Rival since purchasing it trouble free, but recently when attempting copy/paste in Chrome, it will sometimes use the browser default back/forth function instead of my macros. I'm not sure whether it's something that's changed in Chrome or in SteelSeries Engine.


----------



## kurtextrem

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npSXouIxWdA&feature=em-uploademail
Rival 200?


----------



## end0rphine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kurtextrem*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npSXouIxWdA&feature=em-uploademail
> Rival 200?


What a troll video...


----------



## coolwert

Looks like a wireless mouse...
exactly what we needed
oh well i have my fade so not gonna change anytime soon


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

I wonder why the Rival Fade has yet to Hit Amazon, or even a local best buy.


----------



## Adrian89

btw did anyone saw this one https://steelseries.com/gaming-mice/rival-700 ?


----------



## catk47

don't want to swear but **** me this thing looks dope as **** anyone know if the sensor on it any good for cs ?
SENSOR
Sensor Name: PixArt PMW3360
Sensor Type: Optical
CPI: 100 to 16,000
IPS: 300
Acceleration: 50g
Polling Rate: 1 ms (1000 Hz)
Zero Hardware Acceleration
Tracking Accuracy: 1:1


----------



## 2shellbonus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrian89*
> 
> btw did anyone saw this one https://steelseries.com/gaming-mice/rival-700 ?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1586594/new-steelseries-mouse-whats-this-pic-on-their-instagram

Discussed here


----------



## 2shellbonus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catk47*
> 
> don't want to swear but **** me this thing looks dope as **** anyone know if the sensor on it any good for cs ?
> SENSOR
> Sensor Name: PixArt PMW3360
> Sensor Type: Optical
> CPI: 100 to 16,000
> IPS: 300
> Acceleration: 50g
> Polling Rate: 1 ms (1000 Hz)
> Zero Hardware Acceleration
> Tracking Accuracy: 1:1


3360 is the public version of the 3366. Should be good.


----------



## DrSebWilkes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2shellbonus*
> 
> 3360 is the public version of the 3366. Should be good.


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHH YEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

The moment SS release a lightweight ergonomic mouse with that sensor, I will be on my knees offering them a tip on top my purchase


----------



## Ufasas

shut up and take my money for R700


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ufasas*
> 
> shut up and take my money for R700


No.


----------



## solz

I would recommend to pick up a Rival 300 if u are still on the vanilla Rival.

First of all the new firmware for the Rival 300 feels way better then the firmware for the vanilla Rival, much snappier (more like 1.4.0.0) and second they stopped updating the vanilla Rival.

I picked up the silver one and i'm in love with it it looks so sick in real life (see the pictures posted in this thread)


----------



## HunterKen7

Wait a sec, is there a screen on the side of that 700 mouse??


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HunterKen7*
> 
> Wait a sec, is there a screen on the side of that 700 mouse??


Watch their product video or read the thread about it.


----------



## dopeysparks

Still getting these random flicks to the floor with my silver rival 300. I have tried searching through this thread and if there definitive info about it I must have missed it. Is there any fix or is this something I should Rma?


----------



## 2shellbonus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dopeysparks*
> 
> Still getting these random flicks to the floor with my silver rival 300. I have tried searching through this thread and if there definitive info about it I must have missed it. Is there any fix or is this something I should Rma?


Happens on all rivals. It's related to the sensor firmware. Cause of flick down - sensor gets confused because before the flick the distance to mat changed. Ie the flick initiated with the mouse slightly sideways or at a distance the sensor could still see but was higher than normal.

AFAIK this is a problem for the 3310 sensor with auto lod enabled.


----------



## Cavi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2shellbonus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dopeysparks*
> 
> Still getting these random flicks to the floor with my silver rival 300. I have tried searching through this thread and if there definitive info about it I must have missed it. Is there any fix or is this something I should Rma?
> 
> 
> 
> Happens on all rivals. It's related to the sensor firmware. Cause of flick down - sensor gets confused because before the flick the distance to mat changed. Ie the flick initiated with the mouse slightly sideways or at a distance the sensor could still see but was higher than normal.
> 
> AFAIK this is a problem for the 3310 sensor with auto lod enabled.
Click to expand...

Would it be smart to not install the Engine software then if this is the case? My mouse seems to be doing fine without the special software and just generic windows drivers. I don't get to customize much, but I don't have the skipping problem.


----------



## 2shellbonus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavi*
> 
> Would it be smart to not install the Engine software then if this is the case? My mouse seems to be doing fine without the special software and just generic windows drivers. I don't get to customize much, but I don't have the skipping problem.


Makes no difference, as its firmware related and not driver related.

The firmware adjusts lod according to surface weather there are drivers or no drivers installed. It happens fairly rare and happens only when lifting the mouse at an angle and swiping it at an angle thats not parallel to the mouse surface.

Id say it happens for me maybe 1 to 2 times per week.


----------



## Ufasas

What's up with 3.6.4 engine, anyone tried ? How's it for Rival 2013? Any cursor bugs?


----------



## coolwert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ufasas*
> 
> What's up with 3.6.4 engine, anyone tried ? How's it for Rival 2013? Any cursor bugs?


there should be no change for the rival, they just added a new mouse support for the rival 50


----------



## dopeysparks

I can't get the rival to update the firmware no matter what i do. two different rivals and neither will update


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dopeysparks*
> 
> I can't get the rival to update the firmware no matter what i do. two different rivals and neither will update


Did you update the engine to the newest?


----------



## dopeysparks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramraze*
> 
> Did you update the engine to the newest?


Yes. Newest engine.


----------



## dopeysparks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dopeysparks*
> 
> Yes. Newest engine.


I decided that the rival 300 was too much of a headache. Tried three different 300s(fade, 2 silvers) and all three had that same issue. The bestbuy close to my house still had the "old" rivals. Bought one and reverted the firmware to 1.4.0.0. I feel like I have been reunited with an old friend. The mouse just feels right again and with zero issues so far in 10+ hours of gaming.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dopeysparks*
> 
> I decided that the rival 300 was too much of a headache. Tried three different 300s(fade, 2 silvers) and all three had that same issue. The bestbuy close to my house still had the "old" rivals. Bought one and reverted the firmware to 1.4.0.0. I feel like I have been reunited with an old friend. The mouse just feels right again and with zero issues so far in 10+ hours of gaming.


Weird, never had issues with the Rival at all. Really stinks you encountered so many. I love the fade, i wish best buy carried them.


----------



## dopeysparks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> Weird, never had issues with the Rival at all. Really stinks you encountered so many. I love the fade, i wish best buy carried them.


the fade is super cool. For some reason though by luck i got 3 bad rivals in a row. Only reason I ever wanted a new one was because my original release rivals sides were shot. I think i have it sorted now though!


----------



## mint567

I have an original rival and the silver rival 300. The change in grips is very noticeable (the grips on the original are still in good condition). The one thing that I did notice is that the silver 300 is 5g lighter. Also, the mouse cord is more shiny/smooth on the 300 and the older was a little thinner more matte feel. Unfortunately I have the spinning out bug with the newer rival but it doesn't happen a lot (maybe once or twice a night). When it does decide to snap up/down it definitely goes nuts. This is on a qck heavy mouse pad.

I haven't tried this yet but I was reading earlier of someone who removed the Steelseries Rival driver from the control panel (if you do this the software won't work) and used the generic windows mouse driver and said that their mouse felt better/snappier. They didn't mention anything about it and the snapping/spazzing out. I'm not sure if it would make any difference since what I've read it is firmware related. He did say his mouse felt more responsive. I'm not sure if it actually is or if it is placebo.

https://www.reddit.com/r/GlobalOffensive/comments/41o30m/feel_like_you_mouse_doesnt_behave_like_you_want/


----------



## bruzanHD

You shouldn't keep the drivers installed anyway. Just download them, save your profile to the mouse and uninstall. That is what most of us do anyway.


----------



## TristanL

The Mouse itself is displayed as "HID-Compliant Mouse" (under Mice and other Pointing devices) and as SteelSeries Rival 300 under the "Human Interface Devices",
The question is which Driver is used?

With my new Grey Rival 300 I use the latest Software/Firmware under Windows 10 Pro x64, before that I used the normal Rival without any Software (Engine) and "downgraded" to 1.4.0.0 under Windows 7 Pro x64.
It is hard to notice any difference in performance for me, I would say it works just as good as the old Rival did under Windows 7 (with no Engine and the 1.4.0.0 FW).
The only Problem I still notice are the "looking to the floor moments" which occur maybe once a Week in CS:GO on my SS DeX, but these happened with both Rivals and any Firmware (or Engine).


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mint567*
> 
> I have an original rival and the silver rival 300. The change in grips is very noticeable (the grips on the original are still in good condition). *The one thing that I did notice is that the silver 300 is 5g lighter.* Also, the mouse cord is more shiny/smooth on the 300 and the older was a little thinner more matte feel. Unfortunately I have the spinning out bug with the newer rival but it doesn't happen a lot (maybe once or twice a night). When it does decide to snap up/down it definitely goes nuts. This is on a qck heavy mouse pad.
> 
> I haven't tried this yet but I was reading earlier of someone who removed the Steelseries Rival driver from the control panel (if you do this the software won't work) and used the generic windows mouse driver and said that their mouse felt better/snappier. They didn't mention anything about it and the snapping/spazzing out. I'm not sure if it would make any difference since what I've read it is firmware related. He did say his mouse felt more responsive. I'm not sure if it actually is or if it is placebo.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/GlobalOffensive/comments/41o30m/feel_like_you_mouse_doesnt_behave_like_you_want/


woa woa woa







, can you take pics showing them on the scale?
Must get a silver one then too.


----------



## mint567

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> woa woa woa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , can you take pics showing them on the scale?
> Must get a silver one then too.


Yeah, I'll do it when I get home in ~10-12 hours from now.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mint567*
> 
> Yeah, I'll do it when I get home in ~10-12 hours from now.


NICE! thx


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mint567*
> 
> Yeah, I'll do it when I get home in ~10-12 hours from now.


If you forget, then by-God I promise i'll find you.


----------



## mint567

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> If you forget, then by-God I promise i'll find you.


You are in luck I will most likely leave in an hour or so due to weather. I won't forget.


----------



## mint567

Ok unfortunately they are basically the same weight. The cord must have affected the scale the other day when I weighed them because the original rival was 5g more but they are within 1-2g of each other when I just weighed them. The newer does still feel lighter to me.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mint567*
> 
> Ok unfortunately they are basically the same weight. The cord must have affected the scale the other day when I weighed them because the original rival was 5g more but they are within 1-2g of each other when I just weighed them. The newer does still feel lighter to me.


well, thx anyway - at least it safes me alot of money.


----------



## t1337dude

I went to Best Buy earlier and felt their gaming mice. Out of the ones available (most of the popular ones), this one felt the best in terms of weight, shape, build quality. My 2nd runner up was the Razer Mamba and Deathadder mice, but I've heard bad things about Razer's lasers. Does this mouse share any of the Mamba TE's sensor issues?

I basically just want the best light mouse that has a couple of side buttons and the most comfortable shape for FPS and casual use. Is this the mouse I want to look at? Any competitors?


----------



## aLv1080

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> I went to Best Buy earlier and felt their gaming mice. Out of the ones available (most of the popular ones), this one felt the best in terms of weight, shape, build quality. My 2nd runner up was the Razer Mamba and Deathadder mice, but I've heard bad things about Razer's lasers. Does this mouse share any of the Mamba TE's issues?
> 
> I basically just want the best light mouse that has a couple of side buttons and the most comfortable shape for FPS and casual use. Is this the mouse I want?


No, it does not.
It's pretty much a flawless mouse, sensor-wise. The build quality is ok, nothing really impressive.
I'd say that it's better than the DA2013, the DA felt cheap for me, and I don't like it's shape either, same for the crappy Razer Synapse driver. The DA is a nice mouse overall, but the Rival is just better IMO.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aLv1080*
> 
> No, it does not.
> It's pretty much a flawless mouse, sensor-wise. The build quality is ok, nothing really impressive.
> I'd say that it's better than the DA2013, the DA felt cheap for me, and I don't like it's shape either, same for the crappy Razer Synapse driver. The DA is a nice mouse overall, but the Rival is just better IMO.


I think i'm gonna just snatch a Fade to have.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

uh oh guys.... https://steelseries.com/gaming-mice/rival-700?utm_source=engine&utm_medium=modal&utm_campaign=rival700announce
new rival..

but holy hell swappable sensor?! how is that gonna play out


----------



## DrSebWilkes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> uh oh guys.... https://steelseries.com/gaming-mice/rival-700?utm_source=engine&utm_medium=modal&utm_campaign=rival700announce
> new rival..
> 
> but holy hell swappable sensor?! how is that gonna play out


You only just found out ...

and a swapable sensor ... is well ... you know ... swapable.

You buy the mouse and later they release a gimmicky laser sensor which hopefully no one will buy over the 3360.

Furthermore, they add other modularity, like materials for the back plate.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

yeah... I don't look for new hardware outside of ram and cpus and mobos

by how is that gonna play out I mean are they gonna have it laser vs optical will it be available at launch will it be something like if a new censor comes out they will make it available


----------



## DrSebWilkes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> yeah... I don't look for new hardware outside of ram and cpus and mobos
> 
> by how is that gonna play out I mean are they gonna have it laser vs optical will it be available at launch will it be something like if a new censor comes out they will make it available


AFAIK, They will release 'upgrades' in due course that one can slot on.


----------



## falcon26

In terms of size shape and weight, is the Rival as narrow as the Logitech G502 and as long or as short as the G502?


----------



## toyz72

i just bought my first rival 300(white) i wanted something to replace my aging DA. ive lived by my DA for a long time fps gaming,and didnt think i would ever find a replacement mouse. so after some research,i decided to give one a try.this thing fits my large hands so much better and seems to be very smooth. ill report back a little later after some abuse


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> i just bought my first rival 300(white) i wanted something to replace my aging DA. ive lived by my DA for a long time fps gaming,and didnt think i would ever find a replacement mouse. so after some research,i decided to give one a try.this thing fits my large hands so much better and seems to be very smooth. ill report back a little later after some abuse


Work it out sir, work it out!


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> In terms of size shape and weight, is the Rival as narrow as the Logitech G502 and as long or as short as the G502?


You can check it by dimensions. Rival is easily longer. If you grip near the broader area, it is actually quite wide - around 65-70 mm.
Rival is not a narrow mouse, only from the front. But I suppose you're not meant to grip it that far forward.


----------



## falcon26

I'm coming from a DA and want something like a G502 but more plain. Not so many buttons and futuristic looking. Just a plain black mouse with 2 side buttons and narrow.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> I'm coming from a DA and want something like a G502 but more plain. Not so many buttons and futuristic looking. Just a plain black mouse with 2 side buttons and narrow.


i just left my DA,and picked up a white rival 300. so far its been a solid choice for me. i no longer hold my mouse in a funny angle because its a little longer. i find it easy to lift,and the lod seems great.if i had to nit pick anything it would be the mouse wheel ,but it functions very well. its just not as stiff as the DA. everything is very simple,even down to the software. i would have to say that this is a great replacement for the DA.


----------



## Aymanb

Just recieved the Rival 300 despite having being scared of buying it for a long time.... And that was because how much people talked about how big it is.

And I got to disagree with that.. Yes it does look big looking at it, yes it does look like it's bigger than most mice, but the way the shape is, doesn't make it feel big at all.. I've played with almost all size of mice lately, from G303, g100s, to Deathadder, EC2-A and this is definitely not "too big" as many say. It even feels smaller than the IE 3.0 that it's designed at.

I don't have large hands by any means, only about average, and this fits me perfectly. Mice like Deathadder feels miles bigger because of the way they are designed. This feels more like a EC2-A if anything. Of course in comparison to like the g100s it's a big mouse, but it's definitely not bigger than DA or EC2-A in terms of how it feels in the hand.

Yes the mouse is "long" however the buttons can be clicked all the way from the middle with no problems, which means you don't need to reach the end of the mouse at all.


----------



## falcon26

I went ahead and ordered a Rival 300. I would like to try it. Man I have ordered and used in the last 2 weeks:

1. Castor
2. Rival 100
3. Death Adder
4. G502
5. G303
6. Final Mouse 2016

Now I get the Rival 300 to try. And out of all those mice my favorite is still the Logitech G9 go figure.....


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> I went ahead and ordered a Rival 300. I would like to try it. Man I have ordered and used in the last 2 weeks:
> 
> 1. Castor
> 2. Rival 100
> 3. Death Adder
> 4. G502
> 5. G303
> 6. Final Mouse 2016
> 
> Now I get the Rival 300 to try. And out of all those mice my favorite is still the Logitech G9 go figure.....


You snatch the Regular black/white/grey 300? Or the Fade?


----------



## falcon26

Just the regular black one for $50


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Just the regular black one for $50


Sad face


----------



## softskiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aymanb*
> 
> Yes the mouse is "long" however the buttons can be clicked all the way from the middle with no problems, which means you don't need to reach the end of the mouse at all.


Yes you can click them, but sooner or later you might notice the problem that the mouse click releases itself by a split second, so when you drag a file or paint a line it will get interrupted, same for spraying guns in games. This also leads to the double click problem. You click once but the mouse detects two clicks.


----------



## Aymanb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *softskiller*
> 
> Yes you can click them, but sooner or later you might notice the problem that the mouse click releases itself by a split second, so when you drag a file or paint a line it will get interrupted, same for spraying guns in games. This also leads to the double click problem. You click once but the mouse detects two clicks.


well I don't really click them all the way from the middle, i just wanted to point out that it was possible, I've only had it for a day, can't really speak of what might happen in the future. We'll see.


----------



## plyr

pics for science.

Rival 300 and White








Abyssus 2014 cable modded on Rival


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plyr*
> 
> pics for science.


cool, looks like they use a different controller on the "300's"


----------



## mint567

Looks like steelseries is going back to an older SROM. I have the lift off bug every now and then with my silver 300 but I will wait for the official release.
Quote:


> We're switching back to an older Pixart SROM in the next release that should fix the lift-off problem that some people are having. It's planned to release this week, so you should update to that when it comes out.
> 
> Until then, you should try the firmware that's in 3.4.4. It's also on the older Pixart SROM. You can find instructions on how to do that here:
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/steelseries/comments/3vutp5/z/cz4hvlk


https://www.reddit.com/r/steelseries/comments/42zsjp/rival_300_firmware_fixupdate_when/


----------



## plyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mint567*
> 
> Looks like steelseries is going back to an older SROM. I have the lift off bug every now and then with my silver 300 but I will wait for the official release.
> https://www.reddit.com/r/steelseries/comments/42zsjp/rival_300_firmware_fixupdate_when/


Yes, I noticed that sometimes the cursor jump forward and back, also, to me the 300 have a more tactile feedback on buttons, its a bit like huano switches.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

I have my fade coming, i'll get that firmware as soon as i get the mouse. I shouldn't have to do too much besides just install & what not since it's fresh out the box.


----------



## falcon26

Just got the Rival 300. Really like the look and feel of it. I'll be playing BF4 tonight to give it a test run  One thing though that is bothering me is the coating on the top of the mouse. I've had it for a few hours and already my finger prints are clearly marked on the top of the mouse where my fingers rest. How are most people cleaning this mouse or taking care of it? If it already is getting finger prints soaked into after only a few hours I would hate to see it in a few days....


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Just got the Rival 300. Really like the look and feel of it. I'll be playing BF4 tonight to give it a test run  One thing though that is bothering me is the coating on the top of the mouse. I've had it for a few hours and already my finger prints are clearly marked on the top of the mouse where my fingers rest. How are most people cleaning this mouse or taking care of it? If it already is getting finger prints soaked into after only a few hours I would hate to see it in a few days....


You're the guy who returned the Castor because of the same reason. I really don't understand what the big deal is - you can't find a mouse that doesn't do that to some extent. Rubberized coating does this.
Maybe wmo but man cmon. You need to get over it and just play. Clean the mouse once a week with water.
Kinda ridiculous.

Maybe change the lighting so that it's not so obvious.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Just got the Rival 300. Really like the look and feel of it. I'll be playing BF4 tonight to give it a test run  One thing though that is bothering me is the coating on the top of the mouse. I've had it for a few hours and already my finger prints are clearly marked on the top of the mouse where my fingers rest. How are most people cleaning this mouse or taking care of it? If it already is getting finger prints soaked into after only a few hours I would hate to see it in a few days....


Those hydrophobic coatings are absorbent to a point, from what I have seen. Meaning, there will be marks wherever you touch the mouse and they can stay there for a long time. I guess you could wipe down the mouse a few times and use the cold air from a blow-dryer. You would have to do that every single time you touch the mouse.

If people are very annoyed by this hydrophobic coating, they should paint their mouse and finish it with a gloss coat.


----------



## 2shellbonus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Just got the Rival 300. Really like the look and feel of it. I'll be playing BF4 tonight to give it a test run  One thing though that is bothering me is the coating on the top of the mouse. I've had it for a few hours and already my finger prints are clearly marked on the top of the mouse where my fingers rest. How are most people cleaning this mouse or taking care of it? If it already is getting finger prints soaked into after only a few hours I would hate to see it in a few days....


No one really cleans their mice until they become really gross (1 year+)


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2shellbonus*
> 
> No one really cleans their mice until they become really gross (1 year+)


lol, you can only speak for yourself.
I clean mine a couple times a week, also for consistent grip.
Falcon26 has OCD written above his posts with this matter tho.


----------



## Krepieresel

is there a fix for the sensor "flicking to groud / sky" issue?

just bought a rival and really like the shape etc, but the sensor seems to **** around sometimes :/

firmware: 0.54.0.0
engine version : 3.6.4
mousepad: zowie GS-R / also tried QcK+, same problem
dpi: 400
poling rate: 1000
no accel
windows 6 / 11

any tricks / tips to get rid of this bug?

thanks in advance


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

It was just posted about in the thread, on the current page.

https://www.reddit.com/r/steelseries/comments/42zsjp/rival_300_firmware_fixupdate_when/


----------



## plyr

That downgrade fix does not work here, keeps flashing blue and the progression bar stays 0% all the time.


----------



## falcon26

LOL very true I do have OCD for certain things


----------



## falcon26

At least I'm not the only one thinking about  I saw a dozen reviews on amazon and most said this...

"The matte finish on the top quickly becomes coated in oil from your hands and becomes uncomfortable to use. It feels nice initially, but sweat just sticks to this thing like no other mouse I've ever used."

Also I'm not sure what is going on, but when I am on OC webpage if I go to a thread with several pages and go to any page it will rewind to the previous page like I have a button stick in or something. I checked the mouse and all the buttons look OK. And it only happens on OC webpage. Just tried it now, was on page 38 of a thread went to page 39 and before it stopped loading page 39 it went back to page 38. Tried it with my Rival 100 mouse and that one works just fine. Have there been issues of buttons getting stuck on this mouse?


----------



## Aymanb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> At least I'm not the only one thinking about  I saw a dozen reviews on amazon and most said this...
> 
> "The matte finish on the top quickly becomes coated in oil from your hands and becomes uncomfortable to use. It feels nice initially, but sweat just sticks to this thing like no other mouse I've ever used."
> 
> Also I'm not sure what is going on, but when I am on OC webpage if I go to a thread with several pages and go to any page it will rewind to the previous page like I have a button stick in or something. I checked the mouse and all the buttons look OK. And it only happens on OC webpage. Just tried it now, was on page 38 of a thread went to page 39 and before it stopped loading page 39 it went back to page 38. Tried it with my Rival 100 mouse and that one works just fine. Have there been issues of buttons getting stuck on this mouse?


That's just how rubber is.. you saw it on the mionix castor, and this is basically almost the same coating. You should've bought a silver, or white version to avoid marks. As for the buttons, never happened to me, the one you have could have issues.


----------



## falcon26

Yeah I may need to either return or exchange this one. It just keeps going back a page every time I click a page here at OC


----------



## falcon26

OK it only does the going back a page on OC website. I tried Anandtech and Hardforums and it doesn't do it there. What the heck would cause it to go back a page on OC. I know OC is heavy on the flash AD's and the other sites are not. I wonder if it has to do with flash...


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Just got the Rival 300. Really like the look and feel of it. I'll be playing BF4 tonight to give it a test run  One thing though that is bothering me is the coating on the top of the mouse. I've had it for a few hours and already my finger prints are clearly marked on the top of the mouse where my fingers rest. How are most people cleaning this mouse or taking care of it? If it already is getting finger prints soaked into after only a few hours I would hate to see it in a few days....


Can't believe people are complaining about fingerprints on mice... you know, the same mice you keep your fingers on all the time.

Just a *little* OCD there....


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Can't believe people are complaining about fingerprints on mice... you know, the same mice you keep your fingers on all the time.
> 
> Just a *little* OCD there....


idk either, does not bother me a bit. I'm not staring at it while I play. If you hate the prints that much, get the Glossy, or the Fade version.


----------



## Ka0sX

what is the coating on the new rival 300 the silver one. is it more of a matte feel like the black one? or is it more of a hard plastic feel?

Thanks


----------



## Maximillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ka0sX*
> 
> what is the coating on the new rival 300 the silver one. is it more of a matte feel like the black one? or is it more of a hard plastic feel?
> 
> Thanks


It's not "soft touch" like the black one nor "glossy" like the white. It's just regular smooth plastic.


----------



## hasukka

Is there any difference in a fresh Rival White and a Rival 300 white?


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Upgraded sides apparently(time will tell). Besides that really just the name change.


----------



## plyr

Not just the sides, hardware as well, since it uses different firmware.


----------



## hasukka

Aww.. Thanks, cancelling my order for the vanilla Rival. It was ~10euros cheaper than the 300, but I guess it's not worth to buy it if even the firmware is different.


----------



## plyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasukka*
> 
> Aww.. Thanks, cancelling my order for the vanilla Rival. It was ~10euros cheaper than the 300, but I guess it's not worth to buy it if even the firmware is different.


Its not like a real upgrade, the new one still have the same firmware issues, so if you prefer rubber go with the old, but the rubber spikes don't last too long...


----------



## hasukka

Yah, still possible that they will not upgrade firmware on the vanilla ones so I guess I am gonna minimize the risk and buy the new one. Thanks


----------



## TristanL

Engine 3.6.5.1 with the SROM rollback is live

http://techblog.steelseries.com/2016/02/03/new-in-3.6.5.1.html

//feels definitely different, don't know how to describe it though (maybe more responsive)(tested on DeX)


----------



## plyr

I still get random jumps sometimes on this last firmware, just like the 1.8.0.0 on old rivals...


----------



## maibuN

I had to return the Rival twice because it was wiggling/shaking on even ground because of uneven mousefeet. Does anyone have had the same problem with the Rival? On a hardpad it would just be wiggling from side to side so maybe it is only for softpad users?


----------



## bruzanHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maibuN*
> 
> I had to return the Rival twice because it was wiggling/shaking on even ground because of uneven mousefeet. Does anyone have had the same problem with the Rival? On a hardpad it would just be wiggling from side to side so maybe it is only for softpad users?


Mousefeet aren't perfect, just wear them in a bit.


----------



## maibuN

But this will take quite a while espacially with not so hard/rough pads or not? In the meanwhile it will wiggle and shake which also causes small mousemovements when it shakes which is a serious problem.


----------



## bruzanHD

On soft pads you don't really notice but on hard pads the feet wear fast.


----------



## TristanL

https://www.reddit.com/r/steelseries/comments/44d02u/rival_firmware_05600/

somebody else can confirm this? (scrollwheel buggy after 0.56.0.0) - as i comment on reddit first i wasn't sure because it is very random (for me it is just switching weapons but many people use it to jump)


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TristanL*
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/steelseries/comments/44d02u/rival_firmware_05600/
> 
> somebody else can confirm this? (scrollwheel buggy after 0.56.0.0) - as i comment on reddit first i wasn't sure because it is very random (for me it is just switching weapons but many people use it to jump)


I'll get back to you on this later tonight or tomorrow morning after i run some games for a few hours or so.


----------



## plyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TristanL*
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/steelseries/comments/44d02u/rival_firmware_05600/
> 
> somebody else can confirm this? (scrollwheel buggy after 0.56.0.0) - as i comment on reddit first i wasn't sure because it is very random (for me it is just switching weapons but many people use it to jump)


Yes, its happening a lot, very annoying.


----------



## thuNDa

still using FW. 1.4.0.0 on my old rival non-300, without any problems whatsoever.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Reporting back after a long session of gaming last night, i had 0 issues with the scroll in any way.


----------



## plyr

Well, to me its more frequent than the cursor jumps, but the cursor jumps became a bit more rare...


----------



## massivex

Hey guys,

Just got the Rival 300 in Gunmetal Grey, on the box itself it says 2000 CPI and 20G acceleration, while on every other Rival 300 it's listed as 6500 CPI and 50G acceleration.

Is this just a misprint on a box or is the grey version a bit different?
Thanks in advance.

Pic:


----------



## 2shellbonus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *massivex*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Just got the Rival 300 in Gunmetal Grey, on the box itself it says 2000 CPI and 20G acceleration, while on every other Rival 300 it's listed as 6500 CPI and 50G acceleration.
> 
> Is this just a misprint on a box or is the grey version a bit different?
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Pic:


Thats a different version.Gunmetal regular rival 300 is 6500 dpi

Yours has the 3050 sensor i think and not the 3010

Plug it and see what happens =)


----------



## massivex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2shellbonus*
> 
> Thats a different version.Gunmetal regular rival 300 is 6500 dpi
> 
> Yours has the 3050 sensor i think and not the 3010
> 
> Plug it and see what happens =)


Well... Once I open the box I won't be able to return so I haven't opened it yet. I've seen a guy on youtube with the same mouse and box but he can change the CPI to 6500. If I open it, how can I find what sensor it uses?
So what you're saying the regular gunmental grey shows 6500 cpi written on the box right?


----------



## 2shellbonus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *massivex*
> 
> Well... Once I open the box I won't be able to return so I haven't opened it yet. I've seen a guy on youtube with the same mouse and box but he can change the CPI to 6500. If I open it, how can I find what sensor it uses?
> So what you're saying the regular gunmental grey shows 6500 cpi written on the box right?


I am not 100% sure, but i believe so. I know for a fact the gunmetal version s 6500.

If the seller is a reputed shop id guess theres nothing to worry about. Plus if you bought it from the shop tha advertised it as a 6500 mouse and you have a 2000 dpi mouse, you can return it open or not since you got something that was below the advertised specs


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *massivex*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Just got the Rival 300 in Gunmetal Grey, on the box itself it says 2000 CPI and 20G acceleration, while on every other Rival 300 it's listed as 6500 CPI and 50G acceleration.
> 
> Is this just a misprint on a box or is the grey version a bit different?
> Thanks in advance.


this is really strange, i would ask the steelseries support.


----------



## massivex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2shellbonus*
> 
> I am not 100% sure, but i believe so. I know for a fact the gunmetal version s 6500.
> 
> If the seller is a reputed shop id guess theres nothing to worry about. Plus if you bought it from the shop tha advertised it as a 6500 mouse and you have a 2000 dpi mouse, you can return it open or not since you got something that was below the advertised specs


I got it from a local chain shop all over the country, all their gunmetal grey models are the same apparently. Although I found out another shop sells the 6500cpi model, so it's kinda confusing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> this is really strange, i would ask the steelseries support.


I guess it's best I do that before opening it.


----------



## solz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *massivex*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Just got the Rival 300 in Gunmetal Grey, on the box itself it says 2000 CPI and 20G acceleration, while on every other Rival 300 it's listed as 6500 CPI and 50G acceleration.
> 
> Is this just a misprint on a box or is the grey version a bit different?
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Pic:


There is no difference between the Gunmetal/Silver version or any other version, so i think it is a misprint or he is selling fake rivals.


----------



## hasukka

Got a Rival 300 with Firmware Version: 0.32.0.0. Atm I am not having any skipping/mwheel issues, should I stay with the current firmware or upgrade and risk the mwheel problems, what are the positives and negatives of the new firmware compared to mine?


----------



## starmanwarz

To those of you who own the Rival 300, how is the build quality/feel when compared to let's say a Zowie mouse? Some reviews say that it feels a bit cheap and M1/M2 are not very crisp. Do you like it?

I have ordered one and I am expecting it this week, I'm kinda anxious to see if I'm going to like it.


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *massivex*
> 
> I got it from a local chain shop all over the country, all their gunmetal grey models are the same apparently. Although I found out another shop sells the 6500cpi model, so it's kinda confusing.
> I guess it's best I do that before opening it.


FYI, you can open boxes without it looking like you have opened it, if you have skillz, that is.


----------



## TristanL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solz*
> 
> There is no difference between the Gunmetal/Silver version or any other version, so i think it is a misprint or he is selling fake rivals.


my box looks exactly the same (and comes directly from SS).
I guess it is a misprint or something


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## massivex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TristanL*
> 
> my box looks exactly the same (and comes directly from SS).
> I guess it is a misprint or something
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's a relief to know. I ended up opening it up, I can set the CPI to 6500 so that's great, I guess it's just a misprint.

As a side note, I had the Rival 100 Black for a few days prior to the Rival 300 Gunmetal Grey and for some reason I was more comfortable with the Rival 100 (I play CS:GO & LoL). i guess it will take a while to get used to this one as well.


----------



## bleets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> To those of you who own the Rival 300, how is the build quality/feel when compared to let's say a Zowie mouse? Some reviews say that it feels a bit cheap and M1/M2 are not very crisp. Do you like it?
> 
> I have ordered one and I am expecting it this week, I'm kinda anxious to see if I'm going to like it.


M1/M2 were plenty crisp when I had one

Other aspects of the build quality were piss poor though for instance the wheel bounced around when you're scrolling with it and...
Unlike any other mouse I've used (where there is a seperator of some sort between the left and right buttons) there is nothing like that on the Rival, just a 1-2mm gap between them after the mouse wheel so if you're like me playing fallout 4 and held right click to get the scope up and left click to fire, the buttons clashed or left got caught on the top of right. Very annoying.

Shame because it was very comfortable :/


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bleets*
> 
> M1/M2 were plenty crisp when I had one
> 
> Other aspects of the build quality were piss poor though for instance the wheel bounced around when you're scrolling with it and...
> Unlike any other mouse I've used (where there is a seperator of some sort between the left and right buttons) there is nothing like that on the Rival, just a 1-2mm gap between them after the mouse wheel so if you're like me playing fallout 4 and held right click to get the scope up and left click to fire, the buttons clashed or left got caught on the top of right. Very annoying.
> 
> Shame because it was very comfortable :/


Which Rival version was it? The first one? I had these issues with first version of the Rival. The scrollwheel was bad and rattled and the mouse buttons did touch each other due to the small gap. I got an updated White version later and all those issues were fixed. The scrollwheel was really nice and the gap between the mouse buttons was wider, so no touching buttons, also the improved rubber sides.


----------



## bleets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeemil89*
> 
> Which Rival version was it? The first one? I had these issues with first version of the Rival. The scrollwheel was bad and rattled and the mouse buttons did touch each other due to the small gap. I got an updated White version later and all those issues were fixed. The scrollwheel was really nice and the gap between the mouse buttons was wider, so no touching buttons, also the improved rubber sides.


Well, I had about 5 black Rival 300's and couldnt find one that was just right.
Some had the issue where the sensor flicks left or up randomly a LOT worse than the others...some with a scroll wheel bouncing, the left and right click depending on how loose the buttons were, sometimes the buttons were very loose and had pre-travel before they reached the switches so rattled/tapped all the time.
Hell, even one had where the wire enters the mouse twisted so it rubbed on the mouse mat.


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bleets*
> 
> Well, I had about 5 black Rival 300's and couldnt find one that was just right.
> Some had the issue where the sensor flicks left or up randomly a LOT worse than the others...some with a scroll wheel bouncing, the left and right click depending on how loose the buttons were, sometimes the buttons were very loose and had pre-travel before they reached the switches so rattled/tapped all the time.
> Hell, even one had where the wire enters the mouse twisted so it rubbed on the mouse mat.


Wow, you have bad luck with mice (Rival). Hope you find a mouse that works.


----------



## plyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bleets*
> 
> Well, I had about 5 black Rival 300's and couldnt find one that was just right.
> Some had the issue where the sensor flicks left or up randomly a LOT worse than the others...some with a scroll wheel bouncing, the left and right click depending on how loose the buttons were, sometimes the buttons were very loose and had pre-travel before they reached the switches so rattled/tapped all the time.
> Hell, even one had where the wire enters the mouse twisted so it rubbed on the mouse mat.


Mine also came with some sort of dead zone between the button and the switch, and I fixed it by myself by opening the mouse and making a few modifications on screw placement.

You see, if you open your mouse you'll notice that steelseries does not use screws on some places, even the PCB with the sensor if fixed on place with only one screw and the screw used on mouse wheel.

This fixed mine:


----------



## kackbratze

What's the difference between the "Rival 300" and the "old Rival Optical"? Apart from the fact that the rival is 70€ on amazon whilst the other is 47€...?


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kackbratze*
> 
> What's the difference between the "Rival 300" and the "old Rival Optical"? Apart from the fact that the rival is 70€ on amazon whilst the other is 47€...?


one difference is, that you apparently can't install the older firmwares on the 300 anymore.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> one difference is, that you apparently can't install the older firmwares on the 300 anymore.


Doesn't the new Rival 300 have a different MCU, therefore can't use the same firmware?


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Doesn't the new Rival 300 have a different MCU, therefore can't use the same firmware?


but you can still install the new firmwares on the old rivals - it's weird.


----------



## Toxsick

With some firmware the mouse feels butter smooth, but with some oher firmware it feels delayed.
No idea.

Waiting on the rival 700 anyways.


----------



## qu6te

Is it possible to switch out side grips with the rival? I want a fully white one, so I was thinking of buying a white rival and an invictus gaming rival (If I can even get one) and mix match the grips and buttons and whatever.


----------



## plyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qu6te*
> 
> Is it possible to switch out side grips with the rival? I want a fully white one, so I was thinking of buying a white rival and an invictus gaming rival (If I can even get one) and mix match the grips and buttons and whatever.


You can...


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

So the Rival 300's have been out for some time with the 'updated side grips', people have had them in hand for a while now. A video was uploaded of a user with the Fade, side grips wearing out quite well, so much for them 'not wearing out anymore' lol


----------



## TristanL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> So the Rival 300's have been out for some time with the 'updated side grips', people have had them in hand for a while now. A video was uploaded of a user with the Fade, side grips wearing out quite well, so much for them 'not wearing out anymore' lol


i think the fade has still the old ones with the smaller dots


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TristanL*
> 
> i think the fade has still the old ones with the smaller dots


I believe SS tweeted that the issue was fixed on the fade some time ago. I'm very positive on that. However it is still sad as hell.


----------



## TK421

Got this mouse for cheap from the OCN classifieds. Rival 300 Black.

I must say that the buttons are really disappointing, they're very mushy and does not feel responsive at all. Even my cheaper V8 with huano blue feels much better compared to the Rival 300.

Regarding the cursor bug, I have firmware 0.56, and with Engine 3.6.5.1. Am I affected by the bug or not?

And, does this mouse store dpi/poll in memory or software reliant?


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Got this mouse for cheap from the OCN classifieds. Rival 300 Black.
> 
> I must say that the buttons are really disappointing, they're very mushy and does not feel responsive at all. Even my cheaper V8 with huano blue feels much better compared to the Rival 300.
> 
> Regarding the cursor bug, I have firmware 0.56, and with Engine 3.6.5.1. Am I affected by the bug or not?
> 
> And, does this mouse store dpi/poll in memory or software reliant?


It's because of the Steelseries switches. I tightened the screws on mine and felt much better.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> And, does this mouse store dpi/poll in memory or software reliant?


everything is safed on the mouse itself.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramraze*
> 
> It's because of the Steelseries switches. I tightened the screws on mine and felt much better.


How do you tighten the switches?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> everything is safed on the mouse itself.


Not the lightning profile it seems :|


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Not the lightning profile it seems :|


it keeps the lightning on mine, and even a key bound to the dpi-button, but i had also a black rival which was defective it seemed, as it would loose its settings after a while(~1 day) again.


----------



## solz

It will save all ur settings except when you install the engine on a new pc it will reset.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solz*
> 
> It will save all ur settings except when you install the engine on a new pc it will reset.


Ah.

For some reason the lighting profile doesn't get saved in the mouse's memory (after SSE3 uninstall).


----------



## solz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Ah.
> 
> For some reason the lighting profile doesn't get saved in the mouse's memory (after SSE3 uninstall).


weird


----------



## TK421

My Rival 300 has insane neg accel problem in school's desk.

Surface is colored white, with smooth surface.


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> My Rival 300 has insane neg accel problem in school's desk.
> 
> Surface is colored white, with smooth surface.


3310 doesn't do light surfaces well mate. Dark cloth all the way.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramraze*
> 
> 3310 doesn't do light surfaces well mate. Dark cloth all the way.


I'll keep that in mind, currently using a piece of paper and it works well enough.


----------



## TristanL

An Engine Update (3.6.6) with a Scrollwheel fix is released

http://techblog.steelseries.com/2016/02/18/new-in-3.6.6.html


----------



## plyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TristanL*
> 
> An Engine Update (3.6.6) with a Scrollwheel fix is released
> 
> http://techblog.steelseries.com/2016/02/18/new-in-3.6.6.html


Nice


----------



## Sencha

Got the grey. Nice mouse but with my hands m1 and m2 rub when m2 is held down. I find these sort of faults baffling. The gap only need to be 1mm wider and this wouldn't happen. The coating on the grey is lovely as well.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> Got the grey. Nice mouse but with my hands m1 and m2 rub when m2 is held down. I find these sort of faults baffling. The gap only need to be 1mm wider and this wouldn't happen. The coating on the grey is lovely as well.


For the buttons to touch on my white rival, this would require pretty much intentionally pushing them towards each other from the sides.


----------



## Sencha

it didnt do it on my white either. but having 22cm hands mean it makes it more likely due to fingers sitting more forward, whatever it super poor design to not allow for a bit if movement. i was going ti get another but looking around others have had the same issue.


----------



## boOzy

-


----------



## Maximillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> Got the grey. Nice mouse but with my hands m1 and m2 rub when m2 is held down. I find these sort of faults baffling. The gap only need to be 1mm wider and this wouldn't happen. The coating on the grey is lovely as well.


Had the same issue w/ same size hands. There was sometimes an annoying difference it feel between hipfire and ADS shooting because of it.


----------



## agsz

How is the Rival 300 so far, Firmware wise and what not? Debating returning my crappy DA Chroma to BestBuy and the Rival 300 is the only other decent mouse they carry.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> How is the Rival 300 so far, Firmware wise and what not? Debating returning my crappy DA Chroma to BestBuy and the Rival 300 is the only other decent mouse they carry.


If only best buy carried the Grey & white versions as well. They only have black sadly.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> Got the grey. Nice mouse but with my hands m1 and m2 rub when m2 is held down. I find these sort of faults baffling. The gap only need to be 1mm wider and this wouldn't happen. The coating on the grey is lovely as well.


How does the Grey versions surface & the new side grips especially compare to the Black rival? If you have tried both that is.


----------



## 2shellbonus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> How does the Grey versions surface & the new side grips especially compare to the Black rival? If you have tried both that is.


Rival 300 black and grey have the same sidegrips. Large dots. Compared to the vanilla rival - they are harder. Less grippy at first. After some use the rubber softens. They have not shown any signs of wear on mine

Top coating on the grey 300 feels like matte plastic. Sort of like the side buttons do on the rival.


----------



## plyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> How is the Rival 300 so far, Firmware wise and what not? Debating returning my crappy DA Chroma to BestBuy and the Rival 300 is the only other decent mouse they carry.


This last firmware fixed the scroll issue, and I have not had any issues with pixel jumping so far, so Rival 300 with the last firmware is the way to go.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2shellbonus*
> 
> Rival 300 black and grey have the same sidegrips. Large dots. Compared to the vanilla rival - they are harder. Less grippy at first. After some use the rubber softens. They have not shown any signs of wear on mine
> 
> Top coating on the grey 300 feels like matte plastic. Sort of like the side buttons do on the rival.


Yea as for the side grips i meant the newer bigger bumps vs the old smaller ones.

The Rival makes my hand sweat for some reason, no idea why. The Fade does not as much. The black however, just induces it. I hate it so much.


----------



## 2shellbonus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> Yea as for the side grips i meant the newer bigger bumps vs the old smaller ones.
> 
> The Rival makes my hand sweat for some reason, no idea why. The Fade does not as much. The black however, just induces it. I hate it so much.


Sweat is also a problem for me. Any mouse with rubber grips makes my hand sweat a lot more for some reason


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> How does the Grey versions surface & the new side grips especially compare to the Black rival? If you have tried both that is.


Yeah Grips are same. Top coating feels like 3.0. It's really nice.


----------



## boOzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> How is the Rival 300 so far, Firmware wise and what not? Debating returning my crappy DA Chroma to BestBuy and the Rival 300 is the only other decent mouse they carry.


I would say it's solid apart of some rare skipping issues but i think even those are being solved for most people. Could be just mousepad related or whatever.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> Yeah Grips are same. Top coating feels like 3.0. It's really nice.[/quote
> 
> Then it's the same as Rival Fade coating. Pretty good, I still prefer glossy shells but better than rubber coating.


----------



## TK421

Anyone know why my SSE3 doesn't want to go past "loading"? I am using rival 300 with latest firmware.

Have uninstalled with revo + delete registry entry. Reinstall 366 from SS website.


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Anyone know why my SSE3 doesn't want to go past "loading"? I am using rival 300 with latest firmware.
> 
> Have uninstalled with revo + delete registry entry. Reinstall 366 from SS website.


Ye it's a bug that has kept going on since the start. Apparently either the front end or the backend crashes.

Try
1) remove compatibility and admin
2) uninstall the mouse from 'devices & printers' under windows, re-plug to a different usb and reboot.

If it doesn't work, try on a different pc.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramraze*
> 
> Ye it's a bug that has kept going on since the start. Apparently either the front end or the backend crashes.
> 
> Try
> 1) remove compatibility and admin
> 2) uninstall the mouse from 'devices & printers' under windows, re-plug to a different usb and reboot.
> 
> If it doesn't work, try on a different pc.


What do you mean "remove compatibility and admin"?

I'll try uninstall


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> What do you mean "remove compatibility and admin"?
> 
> I'll try uninstall


On ssengine (cant remember the exact name of the executable).exe, make sure the compatibility options, such as run in win 7 and run as admin are off.

You can try both with on and off.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramraze*
> 
> On ssengine (cant remember the exact name of the executable).exe, make sure the compatibility options, such as run in win 7 and run as admin are off.
> 
> You can try both with on and off.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramraze*
> 
> On ssengine (cant remember the exact name of the executable).exe, make sure the compatibility options, such as run in win 7 and run as admin are off.
> 
> You can try both with on and off.


I tried to uninstall from device/printer, but I only see "remove". This seems to work like safely remove rather than uninstall the mouse drivers.


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I tried to uninstall from device/printer, but I only see "remove". This seems to work like safely remove rather than uninstall the mouse drivers.


You don't need to uninstall your mouse drivers. Your mouse drivers have nothing to do with Ssengine crashing. You want ssengine to re-detect your mouse. So in that case you need your windows to re-detect it in order to do that.

You can try both though. After that, I don't know, contact SS support. That's what helped me fix it.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramraze*
> 
> You don't need to uninstall your mouse drivers. Your mouse drivers have nothing to do with Ssengine crashing. You want ssengine to re-detect your mouse. So in that case you need your windows to re-detect it in order to do that.
> 
> You can try both though. After that, I don't know, contact SS support. That's what helped me fix it.


So

1. Uninstall SS engine
2. Wipe registry and appdata
3. Reinstall SS engine
4. Plug in mouse
5. If not resolved, try disconnect mouse from device and printer then use another usb port?

What's weird is that the mouse is detected by software last night.


----------



## TK421

Update, restarted after a clean reinstall of SSE3. Had mouse unplugged during installation.

SSE3 is now fine, what a weird issue.


----------



## Aymanb

Out of curiousity, which firmware are people using now?


----------



## dopeysparks

Im using an original rival with the newest engine.(1.8.0.0 firmware) No problems.


----------



## WindInSummer

Worn down the sidegrip to the point where it rubs off like a thin paste (...) so I am looking to get a replacement and from a glance it seems a lot of people have issues with the 300?

I dont like the sound of being required to have drivers just as a principle (even if I do - or I think I do, as I still keep the SSengine around - but not updated). And someone mentioned stiffer keyfeel as well? I have just tried a mouse with a stiff shell / Huanos - I can definitely see the appeal and it is functionally OK, but it is not as infinitely spammable for me atleast.

Snappier sensor feel can both be a blessing and a curse when you are used to the old state.

I would really just like a identical Rival with sidegrips that dont melt









Leaning towards getting an old one, but non disintegrating sidegrips makes a lot of sense on the other hand.


----------



## solz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WindInSummer*
> 
> Worn down the sidegrip to the point where it rubs off like a thin paste (...) so I am looking to get a replacement and from a glance it seems a lot of people have issues with the 300?
> 
> I dont like the sound of being required to have drivers just as a principle (even if I do - or I think I do, as I still keep the SSengine around - but not updated). And someone mentioned stiffer keyfeel as well? I have just tried a mouse with a stiff shell / Huanos - I can definitely see the appeal and it is functionally OK, but it is not as infinitely spammable for me atleast.
> 
> Snappier sensor feel can both be a blessing and a curse when you are used to the old state.
> 
> I would really just like a identical Rival with sidegrips that dont melt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leaning towards getting an old one, but non disintegrating sidegrips makes a lot of sense on the other hand.


They already fixed the sidegrips a long time ago on the non-300 Rivals, if you will pick up a old Rival i can almost promise you they are with fixed side grips


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solz*
> 
> They already fixed the sidegrips a long time ago on the non-300 Rivals, if you will pick up a old Rival i can almost promise you they are with fixed side grips


not exactly, a video is on youtube of someone with the Fade edition & he has a hole in his side grip. SS said the problem was fixed with the grips when they dropped it. NOPE still present. On the Gunmetal grey it has the new grips with the bigger bumps, which I have to say feels absolutely amazing in the hand and against the thumb. So much better than the previous small bumped sides do. Hopefully for users these new sides last & do not fray so easily.


----------



## softskiller

The Rival 100 has durable plastic grips with those naps.

The Riva 300 still has this soft rubber that melts from warm fingers?

I would totally prefer the Rival 100 solution.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *softskiller*
> 
> The Rival 100 has durable plastic grips with those naps.
> 
> The Riva 300 still has this soft rubber that melts from warm fingers?
> 
> I would totally prefer the Rival 100 solution.


i have the white rival non-300 since one year, and sidegrips are pretty much intact.
They must find a compromise between durability and softness, or they could have used plain plastic in the first place, which i would have hated.


----------



## djchup

I just ordered a steelseries rival from Massdrop Bazaar (it's one that was leftover from their group-buy). The group buy completed like 8 months ago though, so while mine will be New In Box, it will be a 8-12 month old unit.

Is there any reason I wouldn't want one from 8-12 months ago versus a current rival 300? (the only thing I'm aware of is that they changed the rubber grips at one point, but this one apparently will have the updated side-grips).


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djchup*
> 
> I just ordered a steelseries rival from Massdrop Bazaar (it's one that was leftover from their group-buy). The group buy completed like 8 months ago though, so while mine will be New In Box, it will be a 8-12 month old unit.
> 
> Is there any reason I wouldn't want one from 8-12 months ago versus a current rival 300? (the only thing I'm aware of is that they changed the rubber grips at one point, but this one apparently will have the updated side-grips).


Well it will stil have warranty, right.


----------



## Aymanb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djchup*
> 
> I just ordered a steelseries rival from Massdrop Bazaar (it's one that was leftover from their group-buy). The group buy completed like 8 months ago though, so while mine will be New In Box, it will be a 8-12 month old unit.
> 
> Is there any reason I wouldn't want one from 8-12 months ago versus a current rival 300? (the only thing I'm aware of is that they changed the rubber grips at one point, but this one apparently will have the updated side-grips).


I ordered a Rival 300, but got an original Rival non-300. I contacted the company about it, they answered with that they are pretty much the exact same, just the name is different. And it's a store that is partnered with steelseries, so I believe them.

There are only two different Rivals.. one that had the old rubber grips, those were updated a year ago to newer grips.. now the one with the newer grip and the 300 are 100% the same, just the name is different.

And even though it says "Rival" instead of "Rival 300" in the steelseries engine, you still get the same firmware updates. So basically, same mouse, different brand.


----------



## 2shellbonus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aymanb*
> 
> I ordered a Rival 300, but got an original Rival non-300. I contacted the company about it, they answered with that they are pretty much the exact same, just the name is different. And it's a store that is partnered with steelseries, so I believe them.
> 
> There are only two different Rivals.. one that had the old rubber grips, those were updated a year ago to newer grips.. now the one with the newer grip and the 300 are 100% the same, just the name is different.
> 
> And even though it says "Rival" instead of "Rival 300" in the steelseries engine, you still get the same firmware updates. So basically, same mouse, different brand.


Erm no. The updated rival and rival 300 have different rubber grips. Plus there are some differences hardware wise (MCU is different or something like that)

Rival that's updated has soft rubber sides with small bumps.

The 300 has a harder rubber compound with much larger bumps.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2shellbonus*
> 
> Rival that's updated has soft rubber sides with small bumps.
> 
> The 300 has a harder rubber compound with much larger bumps.


it's already as hard as it gets on my white rival, and the black one i had, didn't feel different to that either(it's not quite the most comfortable feel with this hardness).

If it's an even harder rubber compound on the 300's, they already could have used just plastic.


----------



## Aymanb

Whenever I touch the rival cable at the USB, it turns off/reconnects... thats a faulty cable right? i can RMA this? Doesn't happen with other mice.


----------



## Aymanb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2shellbonus*
> 
> Erm no. The updated rival and rival 300 have different rubber grips. Plus there are some differences hardware wise (MCU is different or something like that)
> 
> Rival that's updated has soft rubber sides with small bumps.
> 
> The 300 has a harder rubber compound with much larger bumps.


I'm not a Rival expert.. all I know is, I messaged that guy, plus made a trustpilot review mentioning it, and at both times I was told that they are completely identical.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aymanb*
> 
> I'm not a Rival expert.. all I know is, I messaged that guy, plus made a trustpilot review mentioning it, and at both times I was told that they are completely identical.


Pretty sure he's referring to the original rival, afaik they only have the rival 300 and 100 now. The original rival is no longer offered by steelseries (which is the one that had the side rubber coating literally get burned through after a few months of usage)


----------



## Aymanb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Pretty sure he's referring to the original rival, afaik they only have the rival 300 and 100 now. The original rival is no longer offered by steelseries (which is the one that had the side rubber coating literally get burned through after a few months of usage)


There was an original Rival.. then there was an UPDATED rival after that.. then they changed the name to rival 300.

I messaged the company about the rival I got, when I purchased a 300, and he told me I got the updated version of it, which is 100% identical to the rival 300. According to www.webdanes.dk which is a pretty known store and partners with steelseries in Denmark.


----------



## 2shellbonus

There are several variation.

Vanilla Rival with soft small bumped sides that melt after 3 months
Updated Vanilla Rival with harder small bumps that are more durable
Rival 300 with hard rubber sides with large bumps

Now to confuse things even further:

The Fade rival AND Rival 300 use vanilla rival updated sides
The white Rival 300 uses vanilla rival updated sides in a different color
The Silver rival 300 uses hard rubber sides with large bumps (like tha black rival 300)

The esport and game specific variations use the small bumped updated rubber sides.

Bar the rubber side differences there are also hardware changes within the mouse.

Also I am sure the fade and game specific versions will be updated to hard large bumped rubber sides.

Also I think the large bumped sides are more durable tan the updated small bumped sides.

Large bumps:


Small bumps:


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Anyone know why my SSE3 doesn't want to go past "loading"? I am using rival 300 with latest firmware.
> 
> Have uninstalled with revo + delete registry entry. Reinstall 366 from SS website.


Did you check the appdata folder to see if there is any more residue?


----------



## solz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aymanb*
> 
> Out of curiousity, which firmware are people using now?


For me personal on the Vanilla rival 1.4.0.0
And on the Rival 300 0.40.0.0 feels the best for me.


----------



## kurtextrem

I still wonder why the old Rival doesn't receive the "new" firmware updates.


----------



## 2shellbonus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kurtextrem*
> 
> I still wonder why the old Rival doesn't receive the "new" firmware updates.


Because the Rival and Rival 300 are not the same mouse hardware wise inside.

And the Rival is a eol product.


----------



## Sencha

Bought another grey one. And success, no rubbing mouse buttons! Love the mouse!


----------



## starmanwarz

Anyone with a Rival who switched to the Zowie EC1-A? Which one do you prefer?

Got my Rival 300 2 weeks ago, overall I like it but I find it's shape a bit weird. Sensor tracking is perfect though. Expecting a BenQ EC1-A on Monday, gonna use it for a couple of weeks and decide on which one to keep.


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> Anyone with a Rival who switched to the Zowie EC1-A? Which one do you prefer?
> 
> Got my Rival 300 2 weeks ago, overall I like it but I find it's shape a bit weird. Sensor tracking is perfect though. Expecting a BenQ EC1-A on Monday, gonna use it for a couple of weeks and decide on which one to keep.


Shape wise, ec1-a feels much better. In pretty much everything else, the Rival. I prefer the ec scrollwheel though. I will never understand people who rely on it in game. That's just unbelievable.


----------



## mint567

I have to agree. Shape ec1-a is amazing but buttons texture etc on rival feel better. I have a BenQ ec1-a and I'm not thrilled with the scroll wheel. Mine definitely skips. I have to set windows to scroll 6 lines instead of 3. I feel like the deathadder feels better than ec1-a based on texture scroll wheel and buttons but the subtle difference in shape makes the ec1-a more comfortable to grip.


----------



## thuNDa

Those both mice allow for different ways of aiming, and i aim better with the narrower front and overall shape of the rival, also SIDEGRIPS.


----------



## TK421

Less than a week into getting SSE3 working, the error of infinite loading shows up again!

Guess I won't be buying anymore product from this company.


----------



## dopeysparks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Less than a week into getting SSE3 working, the error of infinite loading shows up again!
> 
> Guess I won't be buying anymore product from this company.


Aww that sucks. Like the engine software itself just tries to start but never fully boots up?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dopeysparks*
> 
> Aww that sucks. Like the engine software itself just tries to start but never fully boots up?


Yes


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Less than a week into getting SSE3 working, the error of infinite loading shows up again!
> 
> Guess I won't be buying anymore product from this company.


Could be the mouse..

what have you tried to fix this problem?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> Could be the mouse..
> 
> what have you tried to fix this problem?


Reinstalled (clean: wiped registry, program files, appdata) without mouse attached -> somehow solves the problem.

Clean reinstall with mouse attached doesn't fix the mentioned problem.


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Reinstalled (clean: wiped registry, program files, appdata) without mouse attached -> somehow solves the problem.
> 
> Clean reinstall with mouse attached doesn't fix the mentioned problem.


I had the same problem with my Logitech G402 many times so don't think this wouldn't happen with other brands.


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Reinstalled (clean: wiped registry, program files, appdata) without mouse attached -> somehow solves the problem.
> 
> Clean reinstall with mouse attached doesn't fix the mentioned problem.


Hmm have you tried extracting the .exe and check if you can run it like that?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramraze*
> 
> I had the same problem with my Logitech G402 many times so don't think this wouldn't happen with other brands.


Ah yes, but this never happened with my G502 within 2 years of owning it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> Hmm have you tried extracting the .exe and check if you can run it like that?


Will give this a go later on.


----------



## CyberCyke

I have 2 rivals and both disconnects and reconnects at random times when I'm playing. Anyone have the same problem? Maybe I got 2 defective mouse and I'm not sure to buy a third rival. Tried reinstalling SS engine and plug it on different USB ports but same thing happens.


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberCyke*
> 
> I have 2 rivals and both disconnects and reconnects at random times when I'm playing. Anyone have the same problem? Maybe I got 2 defective mouse and I'm not sure to buy a third rival. Tried reinstalling SS engine and plug it on different USB ports but same thing happens.


Is it the sensor cutting off or you hear the sound of disconnection of device in windows?


----------



## solz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberCyke*
> 
> I have 2 rivals and both disconnects and reconnects at random times when I'm playing. Anyone have the same problem? Maybe I got 2 defective mouse and I'm not sure to buy a third rival. Tried reinstalling SS engine and plug it on different USB ports but same thing happens.


No, are you sure it isnt ur mobo?


----------



## CyberCyke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramraze*
> 
> Is it the sensor cutting off or you hear the sound of disconnection of device in windows?


The sensor/mouse turns off and when it turns on, I hear the sound that it was detected by windows but not when it disconnect.


----------



## CyberCyke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solz*
> 
> No, are you sure it isnt ur mobo?


I'm thinking its my mobo but I'm using my old mouse for past 2 days and so far it hasnt disconnect at random times but we'll see.


----------



## RealityBoost

Wrote this in another thread but I'll add it here too, just in case.









So I got the Gunmetal Grey version and I love it. However, the coating makes my palm hurt a bit. Also, I get a bit of handsweat compared to my Zowie FK1 which didn't give me this problem. Should I look at another color (coating) for the mouse and if so, which one? I've used the Deathadder 2013 and FK1 without any of these issues. Help with this would be very much appreciated!


----------



## Aymanb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberCyke*
> 
> The sensor/mouse turns off and when it turns on, I hear the sound that it was detected by windows but not when it disconnect.


I have the same problem but for me it's only if I touch the cable, close to the USB, then it disconnects and reconnects.. sounds like a bad connection cable. If it doesn't happen when you touch the cable/bend it a bit, then you should try a different firmware.


----------



## Aymanb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RealityBoost*
> 
> Wrote this in another thread but I'll add it here too, just in case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I got the Gunmetal Grey version and I love it. However, the coating makes my palm hurt a bit. Also, I get a bit of handsweat compared to my Zowie FK1 which didn't give me this problem. Should I look at another color (coating) for the mouse and if so, which one? I've used the Deathadder 2013 and FK1 without any of these issues. Help with this would be very much appreciated!


You should probably get the normal black one.


----------



## RealityBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aymanb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RealityBoost*
> 
> Wrote this in another thread but I'll add it here too, just in case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I got the Gunmetal Grey version and I love it. However, the coating makes my palm hurt a bit. Also, I get a bit of handsweat compared to my Zowie FK1 which didn't give me this problem. Should I look at another color (coating) for the mouse and if so, which one? I've used the Deathadder 2013 and FK1 without any of these issues. Help with this would be very much appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should probably get the normal black one.
Click to expand...

Okay! Is it the Fade the same as the normal black one?

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## Aymanb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RealityBoost*
> 
> Okay! Is it the Fade the same as the normal black one?
> 
> Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


I have no idea about the fade. I just know the Black one is more rubber with the grips, definitely feels more like fk or DA.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

The side grips should be updated to the bigger bumps on the fade now since they have been restocked. They recently updated the white ones with the new side grips from
What i have seen.


----------



## RealityBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> The side grips should be updated to the bigger bumps on the fade now since they have been restocked. They recently updated the white ones with the new side grips from
> What i have seen.


Aha! How does the Fade feel compared to the Black version?


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RealityBoost*
> 
> Aha! How does the Fade feel compared to the Black version?


I only dislike the black version because i feel like it induces sweat from my paw. That is my only gripe, the new grips feel great.


----------



## RealityBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RealityBoost*
> 
> Aha! How does the Fade feel compared to the Black version?
> 
> 
> 
> I only dislike the black version because i feel like it induces sweat from my paw. That is my only gripe, the new grips feel great.
Click to expand...

Hmm! I see, I will try to test it out in the shop for a bit to see if I can land at a conclusion. It looks like I will go for the Black one, since if it feels like the DA and the FK, it should be fine.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RealityBoost*
> 
> Hmm! I see, I will try to test it out in the shop for a bit to see if I can land at a conclusion. It looks like I will go for the Black one, since if it feels like the DA and the FK, it should be fine.


If you are in the US then you can try em out at Best buy.


----------



## RealityBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RealityBoost*
> 
> Hmm! I see, I will try to test it out in the shop for a bit to see if I can land at a conclusion. It looks like I will go for the Black one, since if it feels like the DA and the FK, it should be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are in the US then you can try em out at Best buy.
Click to expand...

I live in Sweden but we have an equaling shop here (MediaMarkt) instead of BestBuy. They had all versions except the grey one on display and test.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RealityBoost*
> 
> I live in Sweden but we have an equaling shop here (MediaMarkt) instead of BestBuy. They had all versions except the grey one on display and test.


The only one for sale & on display here is the black version. Sadly, i had been waiting for them to have them all but nope.

Do they have the fade on display too? No right?


----------



## RealityBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RealityBoost*
> 
> I live in Sweden but we have an equaling shop here (MediaMarkt) instead of BestBuy. They had all versions except the grey one on display and test.
> 
> 
> 
> The only one for sale & on display here is the black version. Sadly, i had been waiting for them to have them all but nope.
> 
> Do they have the fade on display too? No right?
Click to expand...

They do, actually. Will try out that one too!


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RealityBoost*
> 
> They do, actually. Will try out that one too!


You lucky piece of...nvm. Lol


----------



## RealityBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RealityBoost*
> 
> They do, actually. Will try out that one too!
> 
> 
> 
> You lucky piece of...nvm. Lol
Click to expand...

Is it really that hard to get to? I'll make sure to give you my full review once I get my hands on it.


----------



## Leonidas22

Are the side grips on the Rival 300 just as "rough" as the original Rival?


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leonidas22*
> 
> Are the side grips on the Rival 300 just as "rough" as the original Rival?


They are not, they are much more comfy.


----------



## Leonidas22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> They are not, they are much more comfy.


Thank you! Might order one now.

For the three versions (Black/Gunmetal/White) what would you guys suggest for someone whose hands get pretty sweaty?

The black one is "Soft Touch" (Rubberized right?)


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leonidas22*
> 
> Thank you! Might order one now.
> 
> For the three versions (Black/Gunmetal/White) what would you guys suggest for someone whose hands get pretty sweaty?
> 
> The black one is "Soft Touch" (Rubberized right?)


For sweaty hands, the black one yes.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

I got a hands on with the updated 300 black while i was at Newegg today. It feels much different than the original rival coating wise. A lot better too. A soft touch to the skin.


----------



## qsxcv

is this thread for all the rivals or just the 300?

well anyway amazon uk says the rival700 will be released march28: http://www.amazon.co.uk/SteelSeries-Rival-700-Gaming-Mouse/dp/B01BH9E4SG/
amazon us still says 1-2months: http://www.amazon.com/SteelSeries-Rival-Gaming-Mouse-62331/dp/B01AZC3I6U/

anyone know whether these dates on amazon are trustworthy?


----------



## RealityBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> is this thread for all the rivals or just the 300?
> 
> well anyway amazon uk says the rival700 will be released march28: http://www.amazon.co.uk/SteelSeries-Rival-700-Gaming-Mouse/dp/B01BH9E4SG/
> amazon us still says 1-2months: http://www.amazon.com/SteelSeries-Rival-Gaming-Mouse-62331/dp/B01AZC3I6U/
> 
> anyone know whether these dates on amazon are trustworthy?


From what I've heard, it sounds like it's supposed to come out at the end of Q2. Could be wrong tho'.

Video: https://youtu.be/NtlWVEisExM


----------



## ThomasMW

End of the March - Mid of the April

That's for Europe tho.


----------



## starmanwarz

I've had my Rival 300 for 3 weeks now and the scroll wheel is already making a squeaky noise when scrolling, it's pretty annoying. Is this a common issue and is there a way to fix it?


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> I've had my Rival 300 for 3 weeks now and the scroll wheel is already making a squeaky noise when scrolling, it's pretty annoying. Is this a common issue and is there a way to fix it?


make sure, that it sits properly in the encoder.
you can push it back to the left side where it belongs.
Maybe it squeaks because it rubs against the shell, when it doesn't properly sit in its place.


----------



## ThomasMW

Isn't the sensor position on Rival 700 worse than on Rival/Rival 300?

I mean the sensor on Rival 300 seems to be closer to the center while on Rival 700 it seems to be closer to the rear end of the mouse.


----------



## Nilizum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThomasMW*
> 
> Isn't the sensor position on Rival 700 worse than on Rival/Rival 300?
> 
> I mean the sensor on Rival 300 seems to be closer to the center while on Rival 700 it seems to be closer to the rear end of the mouse.


I think the Rival 700 sensor position is fine, and better than the regular Rival if anything. Remember it has a high butt.


----------



## ncck

Hey guys. So I use to use a rival several years ago and finally submitted an RMA for the old one cause I have two giant holes through both rubber sides (lol)

So I'm shipping it today and when it arrives at SS they said they'd give me a coupon for $69.99 on their website to use for whatever. So which version of the rival is the best option now? (I'm not interested in the rival 700). I'm probably not going to use the mouse immediately and just have it as a backup but want to know are all the rival 300's the same (color ones?) or is there any difference between them? I also looked at the rival 100 and it looked interesting but it had a different sensor so that looks iffy. Also let me know if I should just wait instead.. not sure if they're going to revise anything

Thanks in advance if anyone knows


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Hey guys. So I use to use a rival several years ago and finally submitted an RMA for the old one cause I have two giant holes through both rubber sides (lol)
> 
> So I'm shipping it today and when it arrives at SS they said they'd give me a coupon for $69.99 on their website to use for whatever. So which version of the rival is the best option now? (I'm not interested in the rival 700). I'm probably not going to use the mouse immediately and just have it as a backup but want to know are all the rival 300's the same (color ones?) or is there any difference between them? I also looked at the rival 100 and it looked interesting but it had a different sensor so that looks iffy. Also let me know if I should just wait instead.. not sure if they're going to revise anything
> 
> Thanks in advance if anyone knows


The Black 300 still has the anti sweat coating, from my hands on with it at Newegg a couple days ago I'd say it feels even better than before. The Gunmetal version seems to be highly liked so far around here, the coating is a soft rubber, it feels really really good. The Fade version has a more plastic finish, & the white is glossy. All are the same outside of the different shell coatings. They all have updated grips on the sides now which poop on the hedgehog grips from prior.

No idea on any Rival 300 revisions since they are promoting & pushing out the 700. Which I feel sucks since the original Rival & Rival 300 was their flagship model for a solid amount of time, instead of putting out the 3360 in the Rival & keeping what is loved about it(maybe even fixing some things). They decided to toss a new model on roids & add 400 to the name.lol


----------



## Dunan

I have the very first rival they came out with, is there better versions now? Like sensor wise? I have no complaints about the one I'm using, solid to this day and it's been quite a few years.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> I have the very first rival they came out with, is there better versions now? Like sensor wise? I have no complaints about the one I'm using, solid to this day and it's been quite a few years.


Sensor is still the same, just firmware updates & fixes. Not too big of a difference at all. Main changes are the side grips. You have an OG Rival that is still intact, kudos to you.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> Sensor is still the same, just firmware updates & fixes. Not too big of a difference at all. Main changes are the side grips. You have an OG Rival that is still intact, kudos to you.


Ah, OK thanks.... I was going to check out best buy and frys to see if they had anything new, but anything I do see that is new has laser sensors?

The OG I have is still fine, the sides are a little worn out but it's really not that bad. I don't even notice until I looked at them since everyone was mentioning it.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> The Black 300 still has the anti sweat coating, from my hands on with it at Newegg a couple days ago I'd say it feels even better than before. The Gunmetal version seems to be highly liked so far around here, the coating is a soft rubber, it feels really really good. The Fade version has a more plastic finish, & the white is glossy. All are the same outside of the different shell coatings. They all have updated grips on the sides now which poop on the hedgehog grips from prior.
> 
> No idea on any Rival 300 revisions since they are promoting & pushing out the 700. Which I feel sucks since the original Rival & Rival 300 was their flagship model for a solid amount of time, instead of putting out the 3360 in the Rival & keeping what is loved about it(maybe even fixing some things). They decided to toss a new model on roids & add 400 to the name.lol


So the black 300 is the same exact thing as the original rival except the side grips won't burn down? My hands don't really sweat unless it's summer time and it's very hot outside, my issue is I have fairly dry hands and eventually coating on mice wear down or favor sweaty hands and I begin to lose grip which directly affects my accuracy/control of my mouse because I can't have my fingers with a tighter grip

So

White = glossy?
Metal = soft rubber
Black = plasticish type rubber? I don't really get why they'd have diff coats for each one and not note that


----------



## TristanL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> So the black 300 is the same exact thing as the original rival except the side grips won't burn down? My hands don't really sweat unless it's summer time and it's very hot outside, my issue is I have fairly dry hands and eventually coating on mice wear down or favor sweaty hands and I begin to lose grip which directly affects my accuracy/control of my mouse because I can't have my fingers with a tighter grip
> 
> So
> 
> White = glossy?
> Metal = soft rubber
> Black = plasticish type rubber? I don't really get why they'd have diff coats for each one and not note that


the Silver/"Gun Metal" has normal plastic coating like most mices (or like the bottom of all other mices)

Black: Ruber-like
White: Glossy Plastic
Silver: normal mat plastic
Fade: Like the Black/Vanilla


----------



## Ka0sX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TristanL*
> 
> the Silver/"Gun Metal" has normal plastic coating like most mices (or like the bottom of all other mices)
> 
> Black: Ruber-like
> White: Glossy Plastic
> Silver: normal mat plastic
> Fade: Like the Black/Vanilla


The fade is a hard plastic it is not like the Black rival at all

I own the fade and hate the coating i like a rubberized coating


----------



## pruik6

Any announcement a mouse between Rival 100 and 300,because i think there is a big gap between the two . I buy instant if there is a Rival 200


----------



## ncck

Alright so from the past several pages I've taken it that

The latest rival 300 from steelseries has

Black - Larger more durable side grips (larger dots) with rubber coating
Silver(gray,gunmetal whatever) - Same side grips with a plastic coating

So since I have dry hands and only sweat during the summer and it has side grips - silver would be the best since I know rubber doesn't feel good when your hands are dry.. and they've fixed whatever firmware issues according to all the posts - but if I use it, I should expect the tracking to feel different than the original rival?

I recall original rival being 'smoothed' heavily - has this changed?


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Pretty much yep. Haven't had a sensor issue at all.

Idk about 'smoothed heavily' to me it feels just fine, nice & snappy, solid sensor. You may be more inclined to feel the smoothing than i though so i guess you'll have to see.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> Pretty much yep. Haven't had a sensor issue at all.
> 
> Idk about 'smoothed heavily' to me it feels just fine, nice & snappy, solid sensor. You may be more inclined to feel the smoothing than i though so i guess you'll have to see.


Ok cool thanks. I'll use my free coupon to grab the silver one. And I'm talking about the first first rival with the earliest firmware, the sensor felt 'smoothed' just some several pages back people were talking about how certain firmwares felt more snappy

So I'm sure it's changed over the years... this was like 2013-14 or something


----------



## solz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Ok cool thanks. I'll use my free coupon to grab the silver one. And I'm talking about the first first rival with the earliest firmware, the sensor felt 'smoothed' just some several pages back people were talking about how certain firmwares felt more snappy
> 
> So I'm sure it's changed over the years... this was like 2013-14 or something


I dont know last firmware on the original Rival (1.8.0.0) always felt floaty/smoothy to me but i mean olofmeister (best cs player atm) plays with the 1.8.0.0 so...
On the Rival 300 the 0.64.0.0 firmware feels ok to me havent had any problem at all yet, but i hope they put the 3360/3366 sensor in the rival 300 then this mouse would be great.


----------



## CyberCyke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aymanb*
> 
> I have the same problem but for me it's only if I touch the cable, close to the USB, then it disconnects and reconnects.. sounds like a bad connection cable. If it doesn't happen when you touch the cable/bend it a bit, then you should try a different firmware.


Ye same thing. It happens when I flick my mouse quick. Did you find a solution for it or did you replace it?


----------



## ncck

OK thanks for the info got my RMA silver 300 coming Friday

Let's see if I like it


----------



## Aymanb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberCyke*
> 
> Ye same thing. It happens when I flick my mouse quick. Did you find a solution for it or did you replace it?


I don't play with rival anymore as I am enjoying my G303 again, but either way I haven't fixed it.. maybe when I start to play with it again, and I still have warranty left, I'll try to message the store and see whats up.


----------



## acbcccb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solz*
> 
> I know Olofmeister uses the 1.8.0.0 firmware, but about the other idk.


source? :3


----------



## solz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acbcccb*
> 
> source? :3


Hes stream


----------



## acbcccb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solz*
> 
> Hes stream


i just borrowed a ss rival from my friend and i installed latest ss engine and rival firmware was 1.8.0.0 but i felt weird so i downgraded it to very old firmware 150.0.0. Feels good dont know why wbu?


----------



## Aymanb

Anybody knows if the nameplate increases weight? I removed it and it feels lighter, not sure if placebo.


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aymanb*
> 
> Anybody knows if the nameplate increases weight? I removed it and it feels lighter, not sure if placebo.


1-2g or so.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aymanb*
> 
> Anybody knows if the nameplate increases weight? I removed it and it feels lighter, not sure if placebo.


how can it be placebo, when you physically removed an objekt which obv. has a weight.


----------



## Poodle

Friction between mouse mat and mouse feet is more important than mouse weight. No point talking about few grams.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aymanb*
> 
> Anybody knows if the nameplate increases weight? I removed it and it feels lighter, not sure if placebo.


Erm, the term placebo only refers to medical conditions. Did your mouse get sick?


----------



## Aymanb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> how can it be placebo, when you physically removed an objekt which obv. has a weight.


Because it's extremely light that it's hard to tell. It's not some actual weights, it's just a rubber piece that weights nothing in my hand, it's quite hard to imagine it would weigh something in the mouse.


----------



## z3n0mal4

Now that i've ordered a set of Hyperglide skates, i was wondering if the Rival (i got the original one) has the cable soldered or detachable. It's the only thing bothering me. I still have an old Xai and a Raw Rubber i ain't using any more, and those cables are better.


----------



## khemist

Just sent my original rival back to steelseries because of the rubber wearing down issue, i'll probably go for the gunmetal 300 as a replacement.


----------



## m1hka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3n0mal4*
> 
> Now that i've ordered a set of Hyperglide skates, i was wondering if the Rival (i got the original one) has the cable soldered or detachable. It's the only thing bothering me. I still have an old Xai and a Raw Rubber i ain't using any more, and those cables are better.


Imho rival 300 has much better cable than those. Btw it has detachable cable but different plug:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1588984/mice-cable-pin-arrangement-and-internal-connector-size-database


----------



## z3n0mal4

@khemist - is that issue covered by warranty? I have the same problem on both sides of the mouse.

@m1hka - i see, thanks for that topic. I was looking to open the mouse once the skates arrive, i always like to peek inside, and thought that would be a good time to change the cable, if possible.


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3n0mal4*
> 
> @khemist - is that issue covered by warranty? I have the same problem on both sides of the mouse.


Yes, it's a known issue, contact them and it should be no problem to get a replacement.


----------



## kurtextrem

Even if you bought on Amazon?


----------



## khemist

Doesn't matter where from, you have to show proof of purchase though.


----------



## kurtextrem

Damn, I got my Rival 2 years and 2 months now. Warranty's over.


----------



## z3n0mal4

Mine expired last week. Damn if i'd checked this thread sooner :/


----------



## ncck

Can anyone flip their rival 300 over and look at the cable stresser, just realized the thick part which enters the mouse mine is sideways and explains what could of been rubbing the mousepad - thought it was the mouse bottoming out but the stresser was bent sideways and the rubber is extending just enough to where it can touch before the mouse feet do sometimes

Not really worth RMAing but just curious if anyone else has that same issue

edit: So I was experiencing what felt like smoothing (you know when you move your mouse in-game it feels overly smoothed)... checked my nvidia control panel, in-game settings... nothing changed like max pre-render frames or any video settings to change how the game would feel...... only thing I did was re-install tf2 a two days ago and play it...... so then it got to my head and I'm like *** is going on..... then I just concluded it was the cold weather and my hands being frozen/mousepad being cold that just made it feel different like placebo in my head --- but fifteen minutes later the mouse kept disconnecting, guess the sensor or wire went bad and I've only had that rival 300 RMA for like 2 weeks







mouse is dead now...... heh... good thing that happened cause I was going into crazy mode thinking maybe tf2 somehow changed an nvidia setting or something - which I had happen once with a game called payday, which would change your global gpu settings instead of create its own profile


----------



## solz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Can anyone flip their rival 300 over and look at the cable stresser, just realized *the thick part which enters the mouse mine is sideways and explains what could of been rubbing the mousepad* - thought it was the mouse bottoming out but the stresser was bent sideways and the rubber is extending just enough to where it can touch before the mouse feet do sometimes
> 
> Not really worth RMAing but just curious if anyone else has that same issue
> 
> edit: So I was experiencing what felt like smoothing (you know when you move your mouse in-game it feels overly smoothed)... checked my nvidia control panel, in-game settings... nothing changed like max pre-render frames or any video settings to change how the game would feel...... only thing I did was re-install tf2 a two days ago and play it...... so then it got to my head and I'm like *** is going on..... then I just concluded it was the cold weather and my hands being frozen/mousepad being cold that just made it feel different like placebo in my head --- but fifteen minutes later the mouse kept disconnecting, guess the sensor or wire went bad and I've only had that rival 300 RMA for like 2 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mouse is dead now...... heh... good thing that happened cause I was going into crazy mode thinking maybe tf2 somehow changed an nvidia setting or something - which I had happen once with a game called payday, which would change your global gpu settings instead of create its own profile


Thats a common issue.


----------



## ncck

Ah well no difference the mouse died yesterday, not sure what happened but it wouldn't stop turning off

Oh well


----------



## khemist

My rival RMA arrived in Denmark in two days and i've just been given a code to use on the Steelseries website for $70.. happy days!.


----------



## khemist

Just used the code for the Rival 300 Gunmetal Grey.


----------



## Foclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> Just used the code for the Rival 300 Gunmetal Grey.


Awesome man, I'm getting mine on Friday. I can't wait to test it out!


----------



## TK421

Buying another rival is the worst mistake you can do.

Bad coating, mushy switches, and extremely long button pre-travel.


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Buying another rival is the worst mistake you can do.
> 
> Bad coating, mushy switches, and extremely long button pre-travel.


I love my rival, just the coating that let it down.


----------



## Foclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Buying another rival is the worst mistake you can do.
> 
> Bad coating, mushy switches, and extremely long button pre-travel.


Everyone's experience may differ. Maybe you're just picky?


----------



## Foclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> I love my rival, just the coating that let it down.


Is this going to be your second gunmetal grey? Or did you have the black one originally?


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foclock*
> 
> Is this going to be your second gunmetal grey? Or did you have the black one originally?


https://imageshack.com/i/pncZmbotj

White one.


----------



## Foclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> White one.


Thanks for the pic. I think the rival 300 is going to "wow" me. I went with the gunmetal version because of the matte plastic.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foclock*
> 
> Thanks for the pic. I think the rival 300 is going to "wow" me. I went with the gunmetal version because of the matte plastic.


You have to leave the steelseries engine installed, the 300 doesn't function properly with it uninstalled (for me) the sensor just shuts on/off while playing


----------



## Foclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> You have to leave the steelseries engine installed, the 300 doesn't function properly with it uninstalled (for me) the sensor just shuts on/off while playing


That's ok, at least it's better than synapse.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foclock*
> 
> That's ok, at least it's better than synapse.


Yeah you can set it to not start when windows turns on (the software) so you won't notice it's there. I guess with the software it installs some type of driver which the mouse uses - similar to intels RST driver which comes with the software


----------



## Straszy

Is everything okay with my rival (smoothness) ? Sensor feels weird for me, Firmware Version: 1.4.0.0

My mousepad is Tesoro Aegis x4 (on qck+ same results)


----------



## Dunan

What's the difference between the rival 300 and the OG rival (first one made)

I went to pick up a new mouse yesterday and decided on a mionix avios 700 or something, hated the switches and button placement but tracking was superb. Saw the 300 there and almost picked it up but want to know the differences first.


----------



## Stats

I heard the different rivals have different coating, so which of the different rival versions (as in gunmetal grey, white, black, fade, fnatic edition even, maybe??) is most like the razer da 2013? I never get sweaty hands when i use it, but when i had the zowie ec1-a my hands would get absolutely drenched in like 20 minutes, it was very weird, had no idea there could be such a difference.


----------



## Aymanb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stats*
> 
> I heard the different rivals have different coating, so which of the different rival versions (as in gunmetal grey, white, black, fade, fnatic edition even, maybe??) is most like the razer da 2013? I never get sweaty hands when i use it, but when i had the zowie ec1-a my hands would get absolutely drenched in like 20 minutes, it was very weird, had no idea there could be such a difference.


Probably the standard black one.


----------



## thuNDa

so i was fiddling with the Rival driver, and then i saw this:












(btw, those must be all drivers coming with the windows update, since i only use SSE 3.2.1 which has FW 1.4.0.0, and they also seem to interfere with this old SSE, that's why i looked for it in the first place)

other remarkable things you find there, are an Apex M500, which might be an TKL version of the M800, and a Rival 160.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> so i was fiddling with the Rival driver, and then i saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (btw, those must be all drivers coming with the windows update, since i only use SSE 3.2.1 which has FW 1.4.0.0, and they also seem to interfere with this old SSE, that's why i looked for it in the first place)
> 
> other remarkable things you find there, are an Apex M500, which might be an TKL version of the M800, and a Rival 160.


How did you find what windows update automatically installs anyway? I'd like to do some looking for myself to make sure I'm not gonna permabreak (aka auto-install 1.0.10) my Kinzu when it gets here.


----------



## kurtextrem

What happens when you "update" original Rivals driver with the new Rivals driver? lol


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> How did you find what windows update automatically installs anyway? I'd like to do some looking for myself to make sure I'm not gonna permabreak (aka auto-install 1.0.10) my Kinzu when it gets here.


It seems to don't install automatically, unless you had no driver installed before, and then try to install an old driver like i did with this old SSE.
Then it somehow interferes with the old driver, and installs parts of those current versions by its own(what didn't work for me, was the button remapping to keyboard keys, where SSE installed a keyboard driver from 2014, but for the actual mouse it installed a version from 2016 which must have come with windowsupdate).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kurtextrem*
> 
> What happens when you "update" original Rivals driver with the new Rivals driver? lol


hmm, it now shows, that i have a Rival 500, and the mouse is still working - but that was also the case when i installed the apex m500 keyboard driver for it lol.


----------



## sl4ppy

Just picked up a Rival 300... Love it so far; fits my large hands/palm grip better than anything I've tried in a long time..

Macro question... Is it possible with the SteelSeries macro tools to have modifier logic?

for example, left click is left click.. but if I press shift, left click now plays a custom macro...


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> other remarkable things you find there, are an *Apex M500*, which might be an TKL version of the M800, and a Rival 160.


Too bad, it's yet another fullsize MX-switch keyboard.
BORING!


----------



## khemist

https://imageshack.com/i/poQo0KSEj

https://imageshack.com/i/pnDSzOkmj

https://imageshack.com/i/plBKcDEqj

Replacement arrived!.


----------



## kurtextrem

I'm so jelly. I can't even recognize my original Rival when I see that pic


----------



## z3n0mal4

Very nice on that color.
I'm sending my mouse to SS tomorrow. Meanwhile i'm using my old Sensei Raw, and i'm really undecided now if i should stick to a new Rival 300. The Sensei is smaller, everyday tasking comes with a bit greater comfort i could say.
I'm playing CS:GO with claw grip and it's ok. Palm grip with Rival was ok too. How does one know which is better?


----------



## thuNDa

waaaant









(and will get one day!)


----------



## v0rtex-SI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> Replacement arrived!.


How's the quality of the silver coating on your rival? Some are saying that it's "finalmouse level bad" with imperfections/little bumps on the surface, other say thats its fine.. Whats your experience? Thanks!


----------



## ramraze

If anyone notices actual leaks or announcements of rival 500. Please do post.


----------



## solz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramraze*
> 
> If anyone notices actual leaks or announcements of rival 500. Please do post.


I think they wont release it soon cus it will kill the Rival 300


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v0rtex-SI*
> 
> How's the quality of the silver coating on your rival? Some are saying that it's "finalmouse level bad" with imperfections/little bumps on the surface, other say thats its fine.. Whats your experience? Thanks!


Feels perfect for me, a very slight texture to it, not glossy like the White rival.


----------



## v0rtex-SI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> Feels perfect for me, a very slight texture to it, not glossy like the White rival.


Ok thank you.. I guess I'll buy the grey one today


----------



## solz

Anybody here got the Grey and the Fade version and can compare the materials for me?


----------



## ncck

The grey version feels nice but I think mine broke within a week of RMA lol


----------



## DrMoley

Can't tell from the posts I've skimmed through if this thread is just for the Original Rival or the series. But I have been using the Rival 100 since January and so far very pleased. It is my first "Gaming" mouse so cannot compare it to anything else really, I can say however, it is a whole lot nicer than any of the OEM rubbish I've been using/putting up with.

I have noticed that if your hands get a little sweaty the oils can break down the rubberized surface (giving it a slight shiny finish). I'm not the most hard core gamer so for what I use it for the Rival 100 does it's job and meets it's price point <£30 bang on







. That being said if they made the 300 in a smaller size (tiny hobbit hands) I would probably upgrade to that if I get into anything more intensive, Rival 200 maybe?


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solz*
> 
> Anybody here got the Grey and the Fade version and can compare the materials for me?


Fade is a textured plastic. The Gunmetal grey is has a nice matte coating. I like both but the Grey wins out. I have been told it's similar to the IE 3.0 coating.


----------



## m0uz

Drooling over the silver one currently. Need to wait a few weeks for it to arrive from China


----------



## Zwiebi

Little bit different question than usual, but does anyone know, how to open these custom SS switches? Omrons are easy to open as you just have to lift the front and back part, but on the SS switch it's a pain. They work the same as Huanos.

Pic of the switch.


----------



## bruzanHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solz*
> 
> I think they wont release it soon cus it will kill the Rival 300


LMAO no it won't. It is an MMO mouse with a bigillion buttons


----------



## solz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bruzanHD*
> 
> LMAO no it won't. It is an MMO mouse with a bigillion buttons


i saw it, disgusting.


----------



## Twiffle

I've been testing EC2-A, Razer Deathadder Chroma and Rival (the original before it became known as Rival 300) . And somehow Rival feels much better sensor/movement wise. It feels like I have way more control with Rival than EC2-A or Razer Deathadder Chroma. Not sure is this reason cause the Rival is a bit heavier than DA or EC2-A.


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twiffle*
> 
> I've been testing EC2-A, Razer Deathadder Chroma and Rival (the original before it became known as Rival 300) . And somehow Rival feels much better sensor/movement wise. It feels like I have way more control with Rival than EC2-A or Razer Deathadder Chroma. Not sure is this reason cause the Rival is a bit heavier than DA or EC2-A.


Probably just placebo but you should use whatever feels best. Feeling matters more than facts imo

Edit: Just realised you were talking more about dimensions as opposed to sensor feeling. My bad


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twiffle*
> 
> I've been testing EC2-A, Razer Deathadder Chroma and Rival (the original before it became known as Rival 300) . And somehow Rival feels much better sensor/movement wise. It feels like I have way more control with Rival than EC2-A or Razer Deathadder Chroma. Not sure is this reason cause the Rival is a bit heavier than DA or EC2-A.


Well it's wider than EC2-A, that's for sure. And higher. It gives more control.

Donno about Deathadder. Maybe it's longer and more straight so it allows for more forward grip?


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twiffle*
> 
> I've been testing EC2-A, Razer Deathadder Chroma and Rival (the original before it became known as Rival 300) . And somehow Rival feels much better sensor/movement wise. It feels like I have way more control with Rival than EC2-A or Razer Deathadder Chroma. Not sure is this reason cause the Rival is a bit heavier than DA or EC2-A.


Have you noticed any difference sensor performance wise, between the Zowie EC2-A & SteelSeries Rival? I always felt like the SS Rival felt better than my Zowie EC1-A. I had the original Rival and used older firmware from what I remember.


----------



## solz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Have you noticed any difference sensor performance wise, between the Zowie EC2-A & SteelSeries Rival? I always felt like the SS Rival felt better than my Zowie EC1-A. I had the original Rival and used older firmware from what I remember.


The Rival (Original/Vanilla) have always felt the best for me sensor wise (Firmware 1.4.0.0) i just recieved the Zowie EC-1A (you just pmed me) and i must admit i dont get the hype around this mouse, the shape is ok/maybe better then the rival but the implementation of the 3310 in the zowie is so bad imo. 400 dpi just feels so off and slow and floaty while the 3310 in the Rival (Firmware 1.4.0.0) feels way more better and responsive.

I give the Zowie EC1-A a few more days but i'm almost sure i'm changing back to my old love

edit:
And for the Rival 300, I dont like the firmare/implementation there at all, it feels like the dpi bug is back from the original rival before the 1.4.0.0 firmware update.


----------



## Twiffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> Probably just placebo but you should use whatever feels best. Feeling matters more than facts imo
> 
> Edit: Just realised you were talking more about dimensions as opposed to sensor feeling. My bad


was talkin about how it feels including the sensor. on SS website they say the mouse is 130g ... so not sure is it due to it's heaviness, but it feels more precise.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramraze*
> 
> Well it's wider than EC2-A, that's for sure. And higher. It gives more control.
> 
> Donno about Deathadder. Maybe it's longer and more straight so it allows for more forward grip?


I use a hybrid palm/fingertip grip.. I must admit the mouse sure is huge for my 18-18,5 cm hands.. although it is not as wide as DA. I did see while playing with it even more that I tend to go full fingertip with it, but due to it being huge as it is.. I switch back to the hybrid.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Have you noticed any difference sensor performance wise, between the Zowie EC2-A & SteelSeries Rival? I always felt like the SS Rival felt better than my Zowie EC1-A. I had the original Rival and used older firmware from what I remember.


Performance wise.. Rival feels better. That is just my opinion. EC2-A was pretty good, but not as much control as with Rival.. and something with the precision is just better on Rival just a little bit. Don't know if it is just a placebo effect, but I in my opinion Rival feels more precise. It seems that Rival's sensor placement is a bit higher than on EC-A series... not sure if that's helping with it at all.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solz*
> 
> The Rival (Original/Vanilla) have always felt the best for me sensor wise (Firmware 1.4.0.0) i just recieved the Zowie EC-1A (you just pmed me) and i must admit i dont get the hype around this mouse, the shape is ok/maybe better then the rival but the implementation of the 3310 in the zowie is so bad imo. 400 dpi just feels so off and slow and floaty while the 3310 in the Rival (Firmware 1.4.0.0) feels way more better and responsive.
> 
> I give the Zowie EC1-A a few more days but i'm almost sure i'm changing back to my old love
> 
> edit:
> And for the Rival 300, I dont like the firmare/implementation there at all, it feels like the dpi bug is back from the original rival before the 1.4.0.0 firmware update.


I used Firmware v1.4.0.0 as well with the Rival. I love the Zowie EC1-A shape and what not, just sensor wise it drives me nuts. My last resort is going back to my DeathAdder Chroma, which the Mouse 1 will break within a few months of moderate use if I do resort to that.


----------



## Aventadoor

I completly agree that Rivals sensor performance feels alot better then Zowie.
Zowie has this "jittery" thing going on when you walk around corners in CSGO (if u lock ur crosshair at the corner and strafe around, like u should do).
WIth Rival and every other mice I have, its completly smooth.


----------



## frunction

I saw the firmware complaints and always avoided the Rival. Just picked up a Rival 300 on a whim because it because it was on sale for $40, most comfortable gaming mouse I've ever used for my hoss hands. No problems so far, haven't noticed any fall off in performance from my usual DA Chroma.

The only thing I find strange is on paper it's a heavy mouse, but it feels lighter than the G900 and DA I have right now. I guess the shape or weight distribution masks it? Overall great mouse IMO.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I completly agree that Rivals sensor performance feels alot better then Zowie.
> Zowie has this "jittery" thing going on when you walk around corners in CSGO (if u lock ur crosshair at the corner and strafe around, like u should do).
> WIth Rival and every other mice I have, its completly smooth.


I wouldn't describe it as _jittery_, but more so as '_swamped_' or just less responsive in general. Always felt like it was a few frames behind or something, I can't really find the right words to describe how it felt to me at the moment. Perhaps all of that feeling was coming from DeathAdder 2013/Chroma which I used for over a year, so I probably just need to stop being a whiny fck and adjust


----------



## disq

WHAT'S NEW IN ENGINE 3.7.4
Quote:


> *Bug Fixes*
> 
> 
> Fixed an issue where ESET antivirus caused a fatal error in the Engine client. If you are using ESET, some Engine features may not work properly until they release an update to resolve this on their end. In the meantime, info on how to resolve the issue manually can be found here.
> 
> *New Firmware*
> 
> 
> Rival 300 - Fixed an issue that was causing intermittent disconnections and/or an unresponsive sensor for some users.
> Sensei Wireless - Fixed a sleep issue when the mouse is in wired mode.


http://techblog.steelseries.com/2016/05/13/new-in-3.7.4.html


----------



## ncck

Oh now they fixed that haha I tossed my rival 300 in the box cause it kept disconnecting.. Better off cause I replaced it with my love!


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Oh now they fixed that haha I tossed my rival 300 in the box cause it kept disconnecting.. Better off cause I replaced it with my love!


That G900 Love.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> That G900 Love.


You need to get hotline games 0.6mm competition feet for it, makes the glide so smooth and quick. Literally fixed my only issue with it


----------



## bleets

Did steelseries ever fix the rival 300 issue where it randomly flicks left or upwards etc for no reason in game?


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bleets*
> 
> Did steelseries ever fix the rival 300 issue where it randomly flicks left or upwards etc for no reason in game?


It's called malfunction, it might be caused by many reasons, not just limited to FW (meaning it might not be fixable, depending on your unit). Also you could have a faulty mouse.


----------



## bleets

...no, there were numerous complaints about it and I had it on numerous 300's I tried, it was definitely firmware.
I think a few people have said it's to do with auto LOD on the 300, can't remember for sure


----------



## ThomasMW

On the other hand, I have not experienced such issues on my Rival 300.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bleets*
> 
> ...no, there were numerous complaints about it and I had it on numerous 300's I tried, it was definitely firmware.
> I think a few people have said it's to do with auto LOD on the 300, can't remember for sure


Zero issues with any steel series mouse I have owned. Some people just end up getting faulty mice sometimes.


----------



## mint567

I had the problem with the malfunction. It came about after a firmware upgrade and lasted until the last two firmware updates. I do not have the problem anymore. The other problem some people reported was an unresponsive mouse after using the scroll wheel in CSGO (never had this problem). The latest firmware says it fixes the scroll wheel issue some people had. So on the latest firmware you should be ok.


----------



## RealityBoost

What firmware are you guys using for the Rival 300? I just use latest but I'm unsure if that's the best fireware for the mouse. Any preferences?


----------



## Twiffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RealityBoost*
> 
> What firmware are you guys using for the Rival 300? I just use latest but I'm unsure if that's the best fireware for the mouse. Any preferences?


Using the latest and no issues.


----------



## ncck

.


----------



## ncck

Sorry for the bump, quick question: is the sensor position on the rival 300 considered centered or forward?


----------



## RealityBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Sorry for the bump, quick question: is the sensor position on the rival 300 considered centered or forward?


I would say that it's pretty much in the center of the mouse, though I'm not sure what the others in this thread would say about this.


----------



## v0rtex-SI

I would agree with RealityBoost.. its pretty much in the center of the mouse.


----------



## Twiffle

I would say it's pretty much centered.


----------



## MaTpr0F

Hi Everyone!

I'm considering to buy an older Rival. It's used so of course the rubber side grips are in very bad shape. But it's really cheap too.

Anybody heard of a homemade fix/replacement method (over guarantiee time so no RMA)?


----------



## RealityBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaTpr0F*
> 
> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I'm considering to buy an older Rival. It's used so of course the rubber side grips are in very bad shape. But it's really cheap too.
> 
> Anybody heard of a homemade fix/replacement method (over guarantiee time so no RMA)?


How much would you pay for it? Here in Sweden they are currently crazy cheap, about 36$ for a GunMetal Grey Rival 300.


----------



## Twiffle

on CDON.com at least here in Finland they're selling white version of the Rival 300 for 36€


----------



## MaTpr0F

Around 15€.


----------



## ncck

For people who used both the original rival and rival 300

Do any of you feel like the original rival just 'felt better' in terms of tracking? Or is that in my mind. I recall the original rival feeling really 'smoothed' and the newest one doesn't feel that way. I mean my rival 300 already broke (or had firmware issues) but I'm thinking of getting another now that they say they fixed the firmware problems


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> For people who used both the original rival and rival 300
> 
> Do any of you feel like the original rival just 'felt better' in terms of tracking? Or is that in my mind. I recall the original rival feeling really 'smoothed' and the newest one doesn't feel that way. I mean my rival 300 already broke (or had firmware issues) but I'm thinking of getting another now that they say they fixed the firmware problems


Original rival is much better, the 300 I got has a faulty scroll wheel, and I stupidly threw away the receipt so I can't return it. Pretty much useless, plus I think the original rival is built much better. The rubber on the sides of my original rival has never wort out like other people's and I got mine practically first day of release.


----------



## v0rtex-SI

Yep same here OG rival felt way better imo.. 300 is just meh


----------



## ncck

Idk I want to say it's in my head but I don't think it is, original tracked differently.. wonder if the ones on Amazon are legit... rubber sides will probably burn through again.. thinking of ordering one

I think the newer firmware 3310 is what introduced all these spin out issues


----------



## b0z0

I got rid of my Rival 300 and kept my original white rival. The 300 sensor felt different for me.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> I got rid of my Rival 300 and kept my original white rival. The 300 sensor felt different for me.


I'm pretty sure it is implemented differently, I don't know any other way to explain it but the original felt "smooth" but 100% consistent

I regret RMA it just thought I was getting new rubber sides. I do love the gunmetal finish though


----------



## RealityBoost

I haven't used the original Rival so I can't say, but do you guys have it close-by to try it out? I'm using the Rival 300 Black and I think it's fine. I'm really digging the shape so don't know what mouse I would switch to, what are you guys currently using?


----------



## ncck

There's no reason for you to switch, I just want an original rival with the firmware I use to use but I don't think it's possible anymore. I'd have to wait until a 3360 rival probably


----------



## solz

The "Rival 300" uses a other PCB so they have written a new firmware for it, for me the Original Rival has the better firmware atm but they are working on a new firmware for the "Rival 300" from what i have heard on the Steelseries Reddit.
I dont really get it why they did that OG rival felt 9/10 for me so idk why they switched it up its a 9/10 for me cus 3360 is the better sensor ofc


----------



## m0uz

Not so muich the sensor feeling for me but the materials and build were better on the original. Never had any problems with the old rubber grips wearing. The silver 300 I have feels lighter.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solz*
> 
> The "Rival 300" uses a other PCB so they have written a new firmware for it, for me the Original Rival has the better firmware atm but they are working on a new firmware for the "Rival 300" from what i have heard on the Steelseries Reddit.
> I dont really get it why they did that OG rival felt 9/10 for me so idk why they switched it up its a 9/10 for me cus 3360 is the better sensor ofc


That explains it, yeah their original implementation was better. They may have changed factories considering all of their QCKs are different now too.. or they just decided to revise everything for whatever reason


----------



## solz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> That explains it, yeah their original implementation was better. They may have changed factories considering all of their QCKs are different now too.. or they just decided to revise everything for whatever reason


Money talks i guess


----------



## TristanL

i too think that the vanilla rival feels a bit more smooth (0.40.0.0 FW).
But when it comes to things beside the electronics i think the 300 is an improvement, the side grips are way(!) better then before.
(right now my Vanilla which is out of service since half a year has really sticky/glue like side grips which might be common with materials loosing their plasticizer, a problem which is shared with my old XAIs which also have a light stickiness although they are cleaned)
Beside the grips i think that the side buttons/switches are also way better then on the original.

A interesting question would be if there are people who have tried to fit the Vanilla PCB into a 300 Shell?


----------



## plyr

They are 100% compatible, you can swap the internals easily.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mint567

New Rival 300 firmware out. 3.8.2 engine

http://techblog.steelseries.com/2016/07/01/new-in-3.8.2.html

New Firmware

Rival 300 - Fixed tracking issue some users were experiencing when turning on colorshift and moving at high speeds with low CPI.
Bug Fixes

Fixed a bug that would prevent devices from starting update properly. Namely, Rival 300.
Fixed a random crash on MacOS starting up with a lot of devices connected.
Fixed an issue that could cause crashing during initialization if app switching a lot.
Choosing the effect for Rival 700's 'vibrate on click' will now preview that effect again.
Config and Macro names default to the next, lowest, incremental value.
Friendlier headshot icon.
App switching now works on Windows for apps launched as administrator.


----------



## ncck

Yeah I'm waiting before trying that, people on forum reported the software is crashing with a 'fatal error' after updating.. so I'll wait until that's sorted


----------



## Maximillion

Life is a fatal error, get in there soldier!


----------



## mint567

Hmm, i had no problems but.....


----------



## TristanL

no problems here either (Windows 10 Pro x64, no previous engine Installed)

instant placebo or does it feel smoother aka more Vanilla like discussed a few post earlier?


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TristanL*
> 
> no problems here either (Windows 10 Pro x64, no previous engine Installed)
> 
> instant placebo or does it feel smoother aka more Vanilla like discussed a few post earlier?


Haven't tried it, but if it does feel that way all it means is they went back to their older firmware; which isn't really a bad thing. I'll still wait until they sort out any possible issues and then update.. I've learned my lessons from samsung and nvidia more than once.. haha


----------



## mint567

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TristanL*
> 
> no problems here either (Windows 10 Pro x64, no previous engine Installed)
> 
> instant placebo or does it feel smoother aka more Vanilla like discussed a few post earlier?


I feel like it is smoother but can't prove it etc.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mint567*
> 
> I feel like it is smoother but can't prove it etc.


You don't need to prove it, you used it before this firmware and know it felt different. They probably reverted back to an old firmware where they had less issues with malfunction and decided the new firmwares weren't worth using


----------



## ncck

Well I tried 3.8.2 and the 104 firmware, my issue still persists (disconnects) AND it made the cursor feel weird; almost as if the DPI was a higher value than stated

I uninstalled 3.8.2, reinstalled 3.8.1 and re-flashed the firmware to 103.0.0 since I'd rather have the tracking I had before but with the disconnect issue.. idk what it is tbh. I also find it weird that they require a software update to install a new firmware lol


----------



## maibuN

Would you recommend buying the "old" rival over the rival 300?


----------



## RealityBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maibuN*
> 
> Would you recommend buying the "old" rival over the rival 300?


Depends on the price. I'm using the Rival 300 Black with SSE3 3.8.2 with latest firmware on Windows 10 Pro with no issues. But it seems very PC specific if you have problems or not with the mouse.


----------



## maibuN

price doesn`t matter, only performance does







Some wrote here is thread that old one was "much better" so Im not sure...


----------



## ncck

I'm using 3.8.1 engine with 103.00 firmware, I prefer it over the 104

I no longer have issues, my problem was a dead USB port on my computer. Plugged it into the usb 3.0 port and it's performing fine
Also returned my zowie ZA for no reason cause I thought it was dead but it was my usb port. derp. Go with the rival 300 if you're looking at it.. performance seems to be what I recall it.. it's fine; my posts before was just me going crazy cause a bad port was ruining my life


----------



## TristanL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maibuN*
> 
> Would you recommend buying the "old" rival over the rival 300?


when it comes to quality I would definitely choose the 300, the improvement on the sidegrips and side buttons is huge + you can choose from three different coatings.
For some people (including me to a degree) the old Rival feels a bit smoother (I can only refer to 0.40.0.0 FW) but I think those claims are very subjective and I don't think it will affect the performance inGame.

Better Quality / Materials > subjective feeling that the old one might feel better with a certain FW


----------



## b0z0

I'm thinking about swapping my original rivals internals into my new rival 300


----------



## ChevChelios

3 different coatings of the Rival300:

- Glossy White
- the same as the OG Rival - Soft Touch Black ?
- Matte Grey - that ones different from the OG Rival coating, right ?

I dont want glossy, so should I choose Soft Touch Black (same as OG Rival) or go for Matte Grey ?

Is Matte Grey harder/more resistant to scratching ?

also Im seeing that Rival 300 Silver exists, but I dont see that color on the SS official Rival 300 page

what coating does Rival 300 Silver have ?

Or is Silver and Grey the same thing here ?


----------



## RealityBoost

I used the
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> 3 different coatings of the Rival300:
> 
> - Glossy White
> - the same as the OG Rival - Soft Touch Black ?
> - Matte Grey - that ones different from the OG Rival coating, right ?
> 
> I dont want glossy, so should I choose Soft Touch Black (same as OG Rival) or go for Matte Grey ?
> 
> Is Matte Grey harder/more resistant to scratching ?
> 
> also Im seeing that Rival 300 Silver exists, but I dont see that color on the SS official Rival 300 page
> 
> what coating does Rival 300 Silver have ?
> 
> Or is Silver and Grey the same thing here ?


I prefer the Soft Touch Black over the Matte Grey one. Rival 300 Silver is infact the Rival 300 Gunmetal Grey (aka Matte Grey), some retailers name it differently. Is there anyway you can try these out at a store or do you need to order online?


----------



## GHADthc

Here's a coating you wont usually see..original Rival, sanded the black off of the shell, to give me white plastic, then polished it with toothpaste to make it smooth to the touch.

Also removed the aging worn out rubber sides, and have some GT-5000 grip tape on the way for it.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RealityBoost*
> 
> I used the
> I prefer the Soft Touch Black over the Matte Grey one. Rival 300 Silver is infact the Rival 300 Gunmetal Grey (aka Matte Grey), some retailers name it differently. Is there anyway you can try these out at a store or do you need to order online?


I see, thx

so the soft touch black of the 300 is the exact same surface as that of the original Rival ?

and Grey/Silver is the matte one ?

Is Matte surface harder/more durable then the original Rival surface ? OG Rival scratched rather easily .. Matte just means regular (non glossy) plastic ?


----------



## RealityBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> I see, thx
> 
> so the soft touch black of the 300 is the exact same surface as that of the original Rival ?
> 
> and Grey/Silver is the matte one ?
> 
> Is Matte surface harder/more durable then the original Rival surface ? OG Rival scratched rather easily .. Matte just means regular (non glossy) plastic ?


Yeah, I believe the Soft Touch Black that the black RIval 300 has is the same one as the OG Rival. And the Grey/Silver one is the matte one, yes. I don't know if the Black Rival 300 is scratch-resistant or not. But yeah, Matte Grey is a non glossy plastic that is supposedly cooler than the Soft Touch Black coating, also it's harder as you say. It's different from person to person, I prefered the Soft Touch Black one since the Matte Grey was slightly uncomfortable to my hand, but this might be different to you.


----------



## maibuN

I think I like the silver coating a bit more than the black. It`s half a year ago when I had the rival in black but from my first impression with the silver it has a little bit more grip with sweaty hands. But of course this is very subjective. And the side grips of 300 feel less distracting than with old rival.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

I love the Silver the most. Easily the best version to me. Highly reccommend it.


----------



## maibuN

Has anyone experience with hyperglides for the rival? Are they better than the stock feet? I think the stock are gliding very good but it feels and sounds like something is scratching on the mousepad. Either they are a bit too low or maybe the edges are not round enough and have to wear in?


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RealityBoost*
> 
> I used the
> I prefer the Soft Touch Black over the Matte Grey one. Rival 300 Silver is infact the Rival 300 Gunmetal Grey (aka Matte Grey), some retailers name it differently. Is there anyway you can try these out at a store or do you need to order online?


I have yet to see the Gunmetal in stores, online only in my area.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RealityBoost*
> 
> I used the
> I prefer the Soft Touch Black over the Matte Grey one. Rival 300 Silver is infact the Rival 300 Gunmetal Grey (aka Matte Grey), some retailers name it differently. Is there anyway you can try these out at a store or do you need to order online?
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to see the Gunmetal in stores, online only in my area.
Click to expand...

With the AR15 finish.....


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> With the AR15 finish.....


I love the Rival 300 plenty but you know what makes me angry with SS? Besides no obvious update of the Sensei. It's dumb that they push & promote the Fade 300, why? Simple, the white, black & Grey Rivals all have the updated sides which feel great. While the Fade has the old sides. I don't understand why they do stuff like that.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

clearing stock? bout to be EoL?


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> clearing stock? bout to be EoL?


Where are you seeing this? I'd be SURPRISED if they threw a 3360 in their 300 this soon; but maybe the rival 700 didn't sell well?

@others only reason I stopped using my rival 300 was because of the stress reliever slamming onto the mousepad.. damn that was annoying but the mouse is solid otherwise. probably one of the best 3310's I've used


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> clearing stock? bout to be EoL?


Doubt it. Maybe in a bit, i'd say closer to the Holiday's. That is if they actually plan to upgrade.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Where are you seeing this? I'd be SURPRISED if they threw a 3360 in their 300 this soon; but maybe the rival 700 didn't sell well?
> 
> @others only reason I stopped using my rival 300 was because of the stress reliever slamming onto the mousepad.. damn that was annoying but the mouse is solid otherwise. probably one of the best 3310's I've used


Who knows what they plan to do. They are as random as rolling dice man. The 300 should easily be upgraded. Better scroll, Better placed & better quality side buttons(Rival 700 much??). Some would like a rival 700 length, i am fine with the 300 length.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Rival 500 still hasn't been released.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Sure hasn't.


----------



## b0z0

I swapped the vanilla white rival internals into my new black rival 300. It's perfect. No swampy feeling that I had with the 300 sensor. Wish I could get the Gray sides to work with the rival 300 case. When I would screw it back together the lmb would be stuck down...


----------



## TristanL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> I swapped the vanilla white rival internals into my new black rival 300. It's perfect. No swampy feeling that I had with the 300 sensor. Wish I could get the Gray sides to work with the rival 300 case. When I would screw it back together the lmb would be stuck down...


did you re-use the old glides or apply new ones? (i presume that the screws are under the glides and might get damaged during removal)
(a documentation would have been nice







)


----------



## b0z0

I had a set of Hotline mouse skates. It is really simple. Everything lined up perfectly


----------



## TristanL

okay, hyperglides seling rival feeds as well afaik.

maybe I will try this operation... normally I am skill full at such tasks (Intelli 1.1 internal swap, Logitech MX510 complete cleaning and reassemble, switch replacement on a XAI etc.)
but maybe I will get some new glides first or would you say the old ones where re usable?


----------



## b0z0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TristanL*
> 
> okay, hyperglides seling rival feeds as well afaik.
> 
> maybe I will try this operation... normally I am skill full at such tasks (Intelli 1.1 internal swap, Logitech MX510 complete cleaning and reassemble, switch replacement on a XAI etc.)
> but maybe I will get some new glides first or would you say the old ones where re usable?


If you take your time removing the stock skates, you should be able to reuse them.


----------



## vanSCHYNEYDER

I have the white Rival 300 and SS Engine 3.8.2 installed.
I read about the new firmware. But, i didnt received any message about a new firmware from the SS software.

That means that my mice is with the latest firmware ?

It was a long ago since the last firmware update here.


----------



## maibuN

Are there still problems with acceleration with rival 300 / latest engine software?

I read many times and that ss mice / rival had slight acceleration.


----------



## Cyb3r

maibun i have 0 acceleration with the 3.6.6 engine i'm staying away from the newer one atm not worth it and alot of people report that the disconnect bug isn't fixed in it for them.

For me my rival 300 rarely disconnects and mean really rarely (i had one about a minute ago but it's been since 4weeks since it happened)


----------



## vanSCHYNEYDER

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Z4BkweoBiA

Thats exactly the issue i have with my Rival.
Had with my first Rival 300 (black). And now with a white 300.

Tried different usb ports, 500hz, 1000hz, Engine uninstalled, firmware.

Never found a solution.
I will sell that mice and grab a Zowie


----------



## dopeysparks

Is there any recent word on the sensor spaz issue where the crosshair snaps to the floor or sky? I reluctantly ditched my rival long ago but want to use one so bad. Shape and weight was perfect for me.


----------



## mint567

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dopeysparks*
> 
> Is there any recent word on the sensor spaz issue where the crosshair snaps to the floor or sky? I reluctantly ditched my rival long ago but want to use one so bad. Shape and weight was perfect for me.


They updated the firmware. Download the most recent and you shouldn't have many problems.


----------



## vanSCHYNEYDER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mint567*
> 
> They updated the firmware. Download the most recent and you shouldn't have many problems.


But, what to do when you install the most recent SS Engine, and dont receive any message about a new firmware ?

I have the Rival 300 white, and my mice suffers with the same issue as *dopeysparks* .

I posted, above, a video showing exactly what kind of issue I have.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Z4BkweoBiA


----------



## mint567

First what version is your firmware? The latest version is 0.140.0.0 at least for my silver rival 300. I think you can install an older version of the steelseries engine and downgrade and then upgrade with the latest version. I'll have to search to make sure this is the case. That's what I remember seeing a few months back.


----------



## vanSCHYNEYDER

tbh, i dont remember the version of the latest firmware installed.

It worked downgrading to Engine 3.1.4, and changed the firmware.
Engine uninstalled, reboot, 3.8.2 installed and came the notification to install the new firmware.

So, now im using the latest ?
There it is a way to see the firmware version ?

sorry about my English:thumb:

thanks !


----------



## mint567

When you open steelseries engine and it lists the devices. in the top right for the device where the gear is you should click About and then it will show you the firmware version.


----------



## vanSCHYNEYDER

1.8.0.0 here.

Thats the latest one ?


----------



## JunXaos

Using Rival 300 CSGO Fade latest update. I'm also at 1.8.0.0


----------



## solz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunXaos*
> 
> Using Rival 300 CSGO Fade latest update. I'm also at 1.8.0.0


Then you got one of the first batches of the Rival 300 using the old PCB and firmware, the Rival 300's now have a different PCB and use a different firmware.


----------



## RealityBoost

http://images.maxgaming.se/data/product/445f356/steelseries_rival_300_csgo_hyperbeast_edition_6.jpg

New Rival 300 it seems.


----------



## end0rphine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RealityBoost*
> 
> http://images.maxgaming.se/data/product/445f356/steelseries_rival_300_csgo_hyperbeast_edition_6.jpg
> 
> New Rival 300 it seems.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RealityBoost*
> 
> http://images.maxgaming.se/data/product/445f356/steelseries_rival_300_csgo_hyperbeast_edition_6.jpg
> 
> New Rival 300 it seems.


That looks good enough to hang on my shed, could even be a future dart board







.


----------



## maibuN

I found some rival 300s with a little discount in different shops in germany and on ebay. Is there any reason for a discount? Maybe something new coming?


----------



## emsj86

Might be of some interest to some. I found and bought a steel series rival at a Walmart for 19.99. I couldn't pass up. It's not the 300 but the version after the fix for the grip wear. Still I paid 55 originally for this mouse which k still use to this day.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Might be of some interest to some. I found and bought a steel series rival at a Walmart for 19.99. I couldn't pass up. It's not the 300 but the version after the fix for the grip wear. Still I paid 55 originally for this mouse which k still use to this day.


The original is actually better than the rival 300, honestly if you like that mouse just keep it - I regret ever trading in my original rival even with the burned through rubber grips - the 300 was terrible, side grips were painful, firmware issues, cable issues.. ugh


----------



## TristanL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> The original is actually better than the rival 300, honestly if you like that mouse just keep it - I regret ever trading in my original rival even with the burned through rubber grips - the 300 was terrible, side grips were painful, firmware issues, cable issues.. ugh


personal preference i would say, my Rival 300 (Silver) had a definitely better quality then my Vanilla. Especially the side grips are almost like on day one (roughly a year of use) so there IS a significant improvement.
We can argue that the Vanilla might had the better Firmware (1.4.0.0 for example) but when there where bugs in the 300 firmware mostly they were fixed with the next update so the latest one works just fine.
I never had any problems with cables on any mice, many people write that the cable of mice xy is **** or always breaks. Mostly i presume that those people don't use mouse bungees or at least tape their cords to the table...

although it might be that you had an "monday-rival"


----------



## R432

I have been stuck for Rival over year now and gone trough most of Logitech mice for finding better but there has always been bigger flaw than i have with Rival, latest with G403 being too tall + bad right click.

My issue with Rival is too big size which aint perfect for aiming as i mostly play fps and clicks are very mushy, i think they have gone worse since i bought the mice. It was very painful to send G900 back cause it had heavenly clicks in comparison but shape didint fit my hand, i will still try EC2-A and Deathadder Elite if they will save me


----------



## PhaaTe

Deathadder feels and most likely is bigger. EC2-A and every Zowie mice have the same QC as FinalMouse does.


----------



## asp93

still worth getting a rival 300?


----------



## kicksome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asp93*
> 
> still worth getting a rival 300?


I don't see why not, I will quite like mine. I love the rubber grips and hate how not many other mice have them.
Have you held one before? Its on the big side of the scale


----------



## asp93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kicksome*
> 
> I don't see why not, I will quite like mine. I love the rubber grips and hate how not many other mice have them.
> Have you held one before? Its on the big side of the scale


i never held one, i'm currently using a g402(downgrade in terms of shape from g400 imo) and i recently tried a deathadder (bad curves)


----------



## kicksome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asp93*
> 
> i never held one, i'm currently using a g402(downgrade in terms of shape from g400 imo) and i recently tried a deathadder (bad curves)


well im not sure if it helps because everyones grips and styles are different but going by what yoiuve used i'll tell you how i went with it
g400 - loved the shape used it for ages
g402 - couldnt get used to the shape, didnt like i t
deathadder - could never get used to the shape
rival300 - i find it very comfy, probably the comfiest mouse since my g400, and ive tried a lot of mice since

but yeah everyone is different, so if you can get a rival for cheap then i would go for it

edit: also i just bought the new logitech g403 and I think that is pretty comfy too


----------



## asp93

thx, i think i will get a rival 300 for me, g403 isn't for sale in my country yet :/


----------



## asp93

ok, i got the rival 300 and when i try to upgrade the firmware on the ss engine i'm getting error that the instalation can't conclude, help please?

edit: the firmware that come by default is the 0.36.0.0


----------



## Cyb3r

@asp93 download steelseries engine 3.4.4 and force downgrade your mouse to 0.35 i hated the 36 firmware downgraded to 35 working like a charm (35 is the lowest the 300's will go btw)


----------



## asp93

lol, what is wrong with steelseries engine, i placed it to downgrade the firmware, i fall into sleep, it has passed ~8 hours and still "updating" the firmware

edit: removed the software and mouse, plugged it back, reinstalled the newest ss engine, and it says that 0.36.0.0 is installed, still don't updated

edit2: tested again, but in other pc( with win7, im using win10 on mine) and it updated


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asp93*
> 
> edit2: tested again, but in other pc( with win7, im using win10 on mine) and it updated


Windows 7 is a proven platform BUT Trojan 10, is STILL in Beta-ware mode and will be for some time yet.

Why risk everything on Redmond's current beta OS when Windows 7 runs perfectly with nearly every software and hardware that was released?


----------



## Shogoki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Windows 7 is a proven platform BUT Trojan 10, is STILL in Beta-ware mode and will be for some time yet.
> 
> Why risk everything on Redmond's current beta OS when Windows 7 runs perfectly with nearly every software and hardware that was released?


Because Windows 7 hates dual monitors with me using more than 50 % of my VRAM and pops me back to the desktop with a stupid _"Hey, we detected that your 4 GB video card is not enough to play a game and keep the Aero theme at the same time, would you like to revert to the ****ty non-GPU accelerated Windows basic theme ?"_
Windows 10 desktop being GPU accelerated all the time, this problem doesn't exist.
Plus you can disable all the spying bull****.


----------



## asp93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Windows 7 is a proven platform BUT Trojan 10, is STILL in Beta-ware mode and will be for some time yet.
> 
> Why risk everything on Redmond's current beta OS when Windows 7 runs perfectly with nearly every software and hardware that was released?


i rly don't like win10, installed just to test, but i'm too lazy to format my pc again :v


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *asp93*
> 
> edit2: tested again, but in other pc( with win7, im using win10 on mine) and it updated
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 7 is a proven platform BUT Trojan 10, is STILL in Beta-ware mode and will be for some time yet.
> 
> Why risk everything on Redmond's current beta OS when Windows 7 runs perfectly with nearly every software and hardware that was released?
Click to expand...

Or just run W10.
Everything works flawless, plenty of ****ty things in W10 but never had any issues with it.
Faster as well in every regard.


----------



## solz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Or just run W10.
> Everything works flawless, plenty of ****ty things in W10 but never had any issues with it.
> Faster as well in every regard.


Windows 10 isnt that great for playing games tbh


----------



## costilletas

Is windows 10 an inside joke? I don't get it.


----------



## Melan

Windows 10 is a joke in it's own regard. Though hating on it is kinda mainstream nowadays.
My Z77 mobo worked well with it after 1511 update. Some worked well from the start, some still don't behave right. All you can do is install it on separate SSD and play with it for week then decide if you want to keep it or not.


----------



## costilletas

How can install something that doesn't exist? He.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Windows 10 is a joke in it's own regard. Though hating on it is kinda mainstream nowadays.


Not really because there are far more sheeples worshiping this awful Trojan-based software than actual haters, here on OCN Central.

The facts about it's TRUE function is now well known despite constant denials from all their supporters/shills. They seem to hate facts concerning logging and recording all your usage and inputs as some kind of required imperative to provide us all with a better Operating System. Seeing what I watch on my PC in Redmond as well as keeping logs of all my passwords for banking sites isn't in any way a requirement for them other than to spy.

To this very day, every subsequent update with Windows 10 is always another delivery of extra Telemetry Addresses which are expanding upon every update. Nothing at all to do with updating any protections from hackers or viruses but exclusively for them, providing more ways to extract data from your PC.

For what purpose they will enable this information for, will only be available for the future when it will be too late to avoid or prevent.


----------



## Melan

Oh please. Spare me the brain cancer.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Oh please. Spare me the brain cancer.


Sorry sunshine, it looks like you've already been lobotomized by Redmond







.


----------



## TristanL

back to topic maybe


----------



## Melan

No I'm just tired of the usual bs around software section. Your position on W10 was noted... about like 50 times, along with others. Don't like it, don't use it, don't talk about it. Unlike vocal minority I know how to deal with W10 undesirable quirks since doing research actually pays off.

By the way, the "bank account" question is solved with the single - three calls, tops. No need for spyware on your calculator.


----------



## cnnd

Are there any versions of Rival 300 quality-wise? I heard the older versions/stocks have rubber grip peeling issue whereas the newer ones don't, is it true?


----------



## Cyb3r

@cnnd correct the new ones are fine though but you need to downgrade the firmware if you want the same old raw sensor off the rival 100/orig 300


----------



## Ovrclck

I just picked up a Logitech G Pro. I think I actually like this better than my Original Rival. Has anyone made the same jump?


----------



## cnnd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyb3r*
> 
> @cnnd correct the new ones are fine though but you need to downgrade the firmware if you want the same old raw sensor off the rival 100/orig 300


lol Steelseries still buggy with the firmwares? I still got PTSD from using Kinzu v1 years ago where the 400 dpi felt different everytime I pressed the DPI switch button to 800 dpi and switched it back to 400 and everytime I used the software to change settings -.- So no thanks..


----------



## TristanL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cnnd*
> 
> lol Steelseries still buggy with the firmwares? I still got PTSD from using Kinzu v1 years ago where the 400 dpi felt different everytime I pressed the DPI switch button to 800 dpi and switched it back to 400 and everytime I used the software to change settings -.- So no thanks..


imo the latest FW for the 300 is fine, it surely feels different then for example the overall preferred 0.40.0.0 FW for the Vanilla, but it is not buggy (meaning dpi problems, acceleration etc.)


----------



## MADworld

What engine and firmware should I use for the original (vanilla) Rival?


----------



## austinmrs

If i buy a used rival with the rubber problem, will steelseries replace the mouse for free if under warranty?


----------



## solz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> If i buy a used rival with the rubber problem, will steelseries replace the mouse for free if under warranty?


If you get the receipt with it yes


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solz*
> 
> If you get the receipt with it yes


It wil come with receipt.

So should i just contact steelseries directly and ask for a replacement?


----------



## PowerSlide

mine is going wonky, bought it long ago like in feb 2014 and now the rubber side in bad condition also right click don't work properly anymore

still thinking what to replace it


----------



## austinmrs

Guys how is the rival compared to the ec1?

I had a Rival some years ago, and i remember it had a LOT of mouse bugs, making me jump when i didnt want too.

I tried ec1 and ec2, but the grip is not as good as the rival :/

Do you recommend the rival?

Also, the black is the one with the texture and prevents the sweat the most, right?


----------



## plyr

I got a new rival 300 recently, and yep, sensor jumps sometimes. I only get rid of the jumps on the old rival with old firmwares.


----------



## austinmrs

So im getting a used rival.

Should i just install ss engine and update the firmware to the latest one?

Or thats a bad idea?


----------



## plyr

If its a rival 300 you cant use old firmwares from old drivers.


----------



## b0z0

I have this sitting around new, also the original white rival. What is the best driver and firmware for the original rival


----------



## ncck

The original rival the best is what it originally came with, updates are what really messed it up (firmware updates specifically)


----------



## plyr

Only firmware that was error free for me was the 150.0.0.0, came with Engine 3.14 or 3.2.1 I think.


----------



## austinmrs

So i got the original rival, its not the rival 300.

Whats the best sofware and firmware to put on it?

Also, can someone help me on upgranding the firmware?


----------



## plyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> So i got the original rival, its not the rival 300.
> 
> Whats the best sofware and firmware to put on it?
> 
> Also, can someone help me on upgranding the firmware?


150.0.0.0, came with Engine 3.14 or 3.2.1 I think.

If its a never updated old rival, try to play without any update first.


----------



## ColinMacLaren

At first I tried the Rival 700. It has the best ergonomics and best main buttons of any mouse I have ever laid my hands on. Unforutnately it i just too heavy. I can deal with anythin up to 120g, but 137g is just too much of a brick. Now I got the Rival 300. It isn't as good as the 700 ergonomics wise but it's close. However I hate those old Steelseries switches under the main buttons with a passion. They manage to be both hard to press and feel mushy at the same time. How hard is it torepalce them with omrons? I tried replacing the switches on a used Sensei wireless, It worked for the left button but the right button was dead after soldering the omrons.


----------



## tokstollen

Hey!

Hey have been using Rival for years now.
But i feel i need a change.
I have tried many other mouses.
Ec1 White edition.
Ec-1
Ec-2
FK1+
FK1
FK2
Logitech g303
logitech g403

But i feel the rival fits me the best. Its a little to big and in weigh abit much.
But i still like it. Other mouses make my hands cramp.
I hold the mouse like Fingertip/Claw
I always have one finger on mouse3/scrollwheel.
Because i always bind stuff to it.
So i hold wierd grip when playing.

I also use mouse4 alot, i really like the big mouse4 on the rival.

Anyone have a suggestion for a mouse close the rival maybe a bit smaller?
Or should i try the Xtrfy one thats almost the exakt same.
Or just stick with the Rival that i have?
I heard that the new version(Rival 300) Have abit worse sensor that the old one.
Or people feel like its worse.


----------



## emsj86

I'm in the same boat. Tried zowie ec-1 but found the side buttons to be mushy (I ise the side buttons a lot) been wanting to try the g403 or final mouse.


----------



## unplayed namer

From reading what you already tried I guess you pretty much settled for that shape. Plus the Rival is a quite different shape as it is rather narrow in the middle, where you grip it, for its size.

I would either stick to that shape and buy a new Rival 300 or that strange Xtrfy thing if you want to go for an experiment or look out for smaller mice with a similar grip width. Maybe try the Nixeus Revel or the Dreammachine DM1. They are pretty much the same and also rather narrow in the middle, while still having a hump to the back. Plus they are about 20 gramms lighter than a Rival.
Those two also feature a better sensor, while on the other hand the side buttons are not that great.

Edit: Maybe also consider the roccat Kone Pure 2017


----------



## Cyb3r

for the 300 se 3.4.4 or the latest really depends on your preference both are pretty raw on the sensor side but the 3.4.4 feels a bit rawer on the other hand you have to deal with the disconnect bug so it's really down to how lucky you are with the usb cable


----------



## Darknast

My Rival 300 stoped working after a bluescreen. It doesnt move and the buttons does nothing. (lights work OK)

It works in bootloader mode (right click+left click + CPI button) but as soon i update the firmware it stops working again

I already tried with various versions of Engine 3 and various firmware updates with the same result(every firmware available) only with the 0.104 firm the buttons and scroll works but not the movement
I have a ticket with SS but they ask me to RMA the mouse. Problem is, sending the mouse to Denmark costs me 38€(i bought the mouse for 47€)

Any ideas i can try before shipping?


----------



## solz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darknast*
> 
> My Rival 300 stoped working after a bluescreen. It doesnt move and the buttons does nothing. (lights work OK)
> 
> It works in bootloader mode (right click+left click + CPI button) but as soon i update the firmware it stops working again
> 
> I already tried with various versions of Engine 3 and various firmware updates with the same result(every firmware available) only with the 0.104 firm the buttons and scroll works but not the movement
> I have a ticket with SS but they ask me to RMA the mouse. Problem is, sending the mouse to Denmark costs me 38€(i bought the mouse for 47€)
> 
> Any ideas i can try before shipping?


Buy the New "Rival 310" that will release next week


----------



## JackCY

What are the expected specs for 310?

I can recommend G403, it's smaller but still usable for 20cm+ hands. Other than Rival you can try Ozone Neon M50 which is close to IE3.0 from the looks of it.
Rival has a nice large shape, but the amount of issues with it, mushy buttons, too high side buttons, never bought it because of it. Some of the worst main button feel of all mouse I tried thanks to the long spongy main buttons integrated into top shell.
Endless issues reported with the 3310 is it? That's used in it, not fault of the sensor but of SteelSeries.

G403 is not meant to be held with 3 fingers on top of it, it's not wide enough, most mice are not wide enough for that weird grip. I mean you could do it with G403, for me that would be pure finger tip grip with 3 on top but I don't like how the main clicks are then when my fingers are more back and I never use such grip.


----------



## solz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> What are the expected specs for 310?


https://www.amazon.de/SteelSeries-62433-Optische-Gaming-Maus-schwarz/dp/B073XMJMWJ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1501176064&sr=8-1&keywords=steelseries+rival+310

Also the Coolermaster MM530 will release soon with a 336x somehwere mid august (Coolermaster Alcor/Mizar refresh) it's close to the IME 3.0 just a tad smaller


----------



## JackCY

310 seems smaller. Not a fan of the button edges, same as on G403. The 500 is fairly small as well, 119mm.
310 at 12,8 x 7 x 4,2 cm, that's quite the same like all other mice. The large over 130mm at 133mm size of original Rival was it's main advantage. Now they are trying to conform to get more sales with smaller mice. 700 too 125mm only and heavy as a pig. What a shame SS.

MM350, just from the picture I can tell I would not like the front right corner slope for ring finger, going under the button.

Guess the 310 will be competing with G403, at which point might as well keep G403.


----------



## plyr




----------



## thetaikuri

is this normal


----------



## cdcd

I could get an OG Rival white (model number: 62278, released in December 2014) for 30 bucks. Is it still worth getting in 2017? From what I've heard the OG Rival is preferable due to the stock/earlier firmware not being available for the 300.


----------

